# AEW General Discussion Thread



## Undertaker23RKO

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

This company has my two favorite wrestlers in the world. Treat them well and I'm a fan for life AEW.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

A little thing I love so far are wrestlers talking into the camera, which they always did in WCW and I always thought it was great there. I have fond memories of Hollywood Hogan's rants to the camera after the NWO had beaten the crap out of someone, it kind of makes things feel more real, rather than them acting as if the camera's simply aren't there.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*






I am now sold on MJF.






*SOLD*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

New thread, who dis?


----------



## Hangman

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

What are the odds on Cody hiring Cornette?

If AEW wants to focus on wrasslin he's the guy you want booking.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Ultron said:


> What are the odds on Cody hiring Cornette?
> 
> If AEW wants to focus on wrasslin he's the guy you want booking.


Hopefully zero. Cornette would book it like we're in 1985. He's not half as smart as he or his fans thinks he is.


----------



## Chrome

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

New thread. :wow


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I posted this in the DON thread but probably worth doing it in here.

My brother is as lapsed or as casual as they come, depending on how you want to define the words.

Literally the only person he knew of on that card last night was Chris Jericho. He didn't even know Dustin was Goldust until I told him. And he absolutely LOVED the fucking show. He loved seeing new moves he had never seen before, which tells me that there IS a place for the flippy stuff as long as it isn't all over the show. He loved how different the OWE and Joshi performers were and said he hadn't seen anything like them before. He LOVED the Cody/Dustin match. He enjoyed the main event as he has been a huge Jericho fan since '97 WCW. 

He hadn't even heard of Jon Moxley or Dean Ambrose but he got goosebumps due to how animated the crowd got, hearing JRs voice on commentary throughout and said Moxley came across as a star due to the way he carried himself. Other than the actual matches, he loved seeing Bret Hart and called MJF a "prick" - which I'll take as a good thing.

Which just goes to show, that if you put out something different as well as putting out a fucking good event, you can draw people in. He probably won't watch religiously but I think I have definitely converted him into hopefully wanting some more AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Erik. said:


> I posted this in the DON thread but probably worth doing it in here.
> 
> My brother is as lapsed or as casual as they come, depending on how you want to define the words.
> 
> Literally the only person he knew of on that card last night was Chris Jericho. He didn't even know Dustin was Goldust until I told him. And he absolutely LOVED the fucking show. He loved seeing new moves he had never seen before, which tells me that there IS a place for the flippy stuff as long as it isn't all over the show. He loved how different the OWE and Joshi performers were and said he hadn't seen anything like them before. He LOVED the Cody/Dustin match. He enjoyed the main event as he has been a huge Jericho fan since '97 WCW.
> 
> He hadn't even heard of Jon Moxley or Dean Ambrose but he got goosebumps due to how animated the crowd got, hearing JRs voice on commentary throughout and said Moxley came across as a star due to the way he carried himself. Other than the actual matches, he loved seeing Bret Hart and called MJF a "prick" - which I'll take as a good thing.
> 
> Which just goes to show, that if you put out something different as well as putting out a fucking good event, you can draw people in. He probably won't watch religiously but I think I have definitely converted him into hopefully wanting some more AEW.


now this is the content I subscribed for! :lenny :lenny


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132496903843790848
mood we are in. lol.


----------



## Jedah

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Was there any particular reason to close the old thread? Too cluttered?


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Jedah said:


> Was there any particular reason to close the old thread? Too cluttered?


I assume now AEW has had it's first event it probably deserves a fresh new thread to go along with the fresh new sub-section.

:mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I was thinking because it contained so much theory and now we have some actual.


----------



## sim8

Pretty much 24 hours later, and im still on a wrestling high. Got to watch the top 3 matches again at a much more sociable hour. Funny how much i missed at 3 in the morning. That Young Bucks match was something special


----------



## Taroostyles

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Yeah I also rewatched the Bucks match and honestly it was even better on a rewatch. 

They still went slightly overkill but considering the stage and with this being some people's intro to the teams, it made sense. Cody/Dustin was still MOTN but not by much.


----------



## Y.2.J

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

This still gives me goose bumps...


----------



## AEWMoxley

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I don't think Omega will necessarily be Moxley's first feud. They will obviously feud at some point, but Moxley's attack last night was framed as sending a message to the entire locker room by attacking both main event participants and the ref. It doesn't mean Omega and Moxley will feud immediately. I don't think it would be wise to do so either, since neither of them should take a loss. Omega already lost last night, and Moxley shouldn't be losing his first match.


----------



## Jedah

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I think they'll build it gradually and indirectly through the summer and then get the feud started to kick off the new TV deal in the fall. I don't expect a big singles match between them before then.

It's basically a proxy war right now, and then the opening shots to the real war come on the TV program.


----------



## sbuch

Okay so back in 2016 or so I really hoped NJPW would offer a US based alternative to WWE. It really seemed like they had momentum and they were building up US shows for the first time ever. But then idk what happened something fell flat or they didnt really attack the US market as aggressively as they shouldve.

Now, with AEW.. there seems to be that alternative. If all things keep pushing forward as entertaining as last night, I honestly don't see a reason to tune into WWE anymore


----------



## AEWMoxley

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



sbuch said:


> Okay so back in 2016 or so I really hoped NJPW would offer a US based alternative to WWE. It really seemed like they had momentum and they were building up US shows for the first time ever. But then idk what happened something fell flat or they didnt really attack the US market as aggressively as they shouldve.
> 
> Now, with AEW.. there seems to be that alternative. If all things keep pushing forward as entertaining as last night, I honestly don't see a reason to tune into WWE anymore


I stopped watching WWE a while ago. There really is no reason to watch that garbage, especially now that the alternative is much better.


----------



## Jedah

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*


----------



## KingofKings1524

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Erik. said:


> I posted this in the DON thread but probably worth doing it in here.
> 
> My brother is as lapsed or as casual as they come, depending on how you want to define the words.
> 
> Literally the only person he knew of on that card last night was Chris Jericho. He didn't even know Dustin was Goldust until I told him. And he absolutely LOVED the fucking show. He loved seeing new moves he had never seen before, which tells me that there IS a place for the flippy stuff as long as it isn't all over the show. He loved how different the OWE and Joshi performers were and said he hadn't seen anything like them before. He LOVED the Cody/Dustin match. He enjoyed the main event as he has been a huge Jericho fan since '97 WCW.
> 
> He hadn't even heard of Jon Moxley or Dean Ambrose but he got goosebumps due to how animated the crowd got, hearing JRs voice on commentary throughout and said Moxley came across as a star due to the way he carried himself. Other than the actual matches, he loved seeing Bret Hart and called MJF a "prick" - which I'll take as a good thing.
> 
> Which just goes to show, that if you put out something different as well as putting out a fucking good event, you can draw people in. He probably won't watch religiously but I think I have definitely converted him into hopefully wanting some more AEW.


Three of my friends that stopped watching wrestling a long time ago gave AEW a chance last night and they loved it. A few of us are already talking about making the trip to Chicago for All Out. They can reach a whole lot of jaded fans that stopped watching once WWE became a mess.


----------



## sim8

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah I also rewatched the Bucks match and honestly it was even better on a rewatch.
> 
> They still went slightly overkill but considering the stage and with this being some people's intro to the teams, it made sense. Cody/Dustin was still MOTN but not by much.


All 3 big matches delivered in a big way. Im so, so happy for these guys. Already looking forward to next months show


----------



## Prosper

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

If CM Punk and Sasha Banks both end up in AEW, I won't be paying ANY attention to WWE. AEW will be my primary weekly wrestling and I won't even watch WWE Youtube clips. The only reason I pay attention now is for Becky Lynch and Almas but they are being ruined slowly and surely. Sonya Deville too but she's still green. AEW made me remember why I became a wrestling fan. I haven't been so proud to be a fan in a long fuckin time.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



sbuch said:


> Okay so back in 2016 or so I really hoped NJPW would offer a US based alternative to WWE. It really seemed like they had momentum and they were building up US shows for the first time ever. But then idk what happened something fell flat or they didnt really attack the US market as aggressively as they shouldve.
> 
> Now, with AEW.. there seems to be that alternative. If all things keep pushing forward as entertaining as last night, I honestly don't see a reason to tune into WWE anymore


NJPW never wanted to be as big as AEW in the US, they never wanted to be an alternative to the WWE they simply wanted to expand into a new market and make a comfortable profit. Asian entertainment properties do this often, expanding into the west and making a bit of extra money but rarely letting a western property be responsible for more than 10% of their overall profit

AEW wants to be an American NJPW though so everything worked out


----------



## Raye

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I think the important thing to realise is that even though you don't like WWE, other people still do, or they have favourites in WWE, and it's okay! It's okay to like both. It's also okay to not like AEW. It's not okay however to be a complete ass and tell people that they're wrong for liking one, or both. I really hope more people can lean on the mature side and accept that. It's okay to converse and give reasons for why you don't like or do like something, but you shouldn't just flat out throw nonsensical hate out there.


----------



## attituderocks

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

What if Orton signs with AEW and reunite with Cody to reform Legacy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087735907812368388


----------



## Boldgerg

attituderocks said:


> What if Orton signs with AEW and he reunite with Cody to reform Legacy?


No.

Boreton can stay away.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



attituderocks said:


> What if Orton signs with AEW and he reunite with Cody to reform Legacy?


Awful idea.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132859918338236418


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132859918338236418


Jon fucking Moxley. 

:mark:


----------



## jeffatron

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

We may be witnessing a new boom in wrestling, and I for one could not be happier! AEW starting to gain some traction and their roster is starting to look pretty damn awesome. DoN was a massive success for me, can't wait to see the numbers 

PS: Would like to thank our MODS overlords for creating the section over the weekend after all our bitchin' and complainin' . You guys are awesome.


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132832524416167936


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

AEW signed Super Smash Brothers.

Everything is right.


----------



## Sugnid

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Why did a new thread have to be made?


----------



## Taroostyles

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Just the idea of a SSB/Bucks/Lucha Bros match has me salivating


----------



## Brock

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*






Love the presentation of the interview and Cody comes across so well in this. A real wrestling person as we all know. Mark Henry just busting his way through too lol.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

OVER 200K BUYS YALL :lenny

Also, where's todays BTE? :flair


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Brock said:


> Love the presentation of the interview and Cody comes across so well in this. A real wrestling person as we all know. Mark Henry just busting his way through too lol.


I really love these after PPV media clips.

Really gives off that sports vibe they're wanting to head towards. Jericho and Khan also did two good ones too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

AEW signed Shida Hikaru (kendo stick girl) to a contract it seem

She is saying on Instagram she is moving to USA and fighting for AEW

I hope they sign ‘genie girl’ too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Sugnid said:


> Why did a new thread have to be made?


Mods should really copy / paste your first post from that other thread here


----------



## Beatles123

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW signed Shida Hikaru (kendo stick girl) to a contract it seem
> 
> She is saying on Instagram she is moving to USA and fighting for AEW
> 
> I hope they sign ‘genie girl’ too


Already have.


----------



## rbl85

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW signed Shida Hikaru (kendo stick girl) to a contract it seem
> 
> She is saying on Instagram she is moving to USA and fighting for AEW
> 
> *I hope they sign ‘genie girl’ too*



Riho too and i know she accepted to have 5 match for AEW and if she likes it she will sign


----------



## rbl85

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Apparently Ric Flair was supposed to reveal the title


----------



## Geeee

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



rbl85 said:


> Apparently Ric Flair was supposed to reveal the title


I dunno about that. If that's the case, it must have switched a while ago because they already had a cheesy knockoff of Bret's theme prepared LOL.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Riho - I’ll remember that name - I think I liked her the most - although, they were all great (she was the other smaller lady, right? On the side of Kendo chick)

Man, I’m gonna have to do some reading on these peeps - disrespectful descriptions


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



rbl85 said:


> Apparently Ric Flair was supposed to reveal the title


Makes total sense. 

Shame that he had to have surgery and miss out on Starrcast and this.


----------



## jeffatron

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

This new section alone makes me kind of want to pay for a lifetime membership here. Haven't had such (mostly) toxic-free and engaging conversations on here for a long time.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Flair would fit thematically but I think Bret was perfect. With HHH & Stephanie coming to power in WWE, his legacy is slowly going to fade away. Many grievances against the WWE, all of them completely legitimate. Plus it helps stop direct WCW comparisons. A narrative they should nip in the bud.

I'd dig Bret as a background commissioner or perhaps someone to put the belt on the winner of title matches (similar to what Dana does post-fights in the UFC). Adds a sporting feel.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

So AEW tweeted a hi res pic of the belt with Bret holding it but then they deleted it seconds later. (I know because I saw it) Why?


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Beatles123 said:


> So AEW tweeted a hi res pic of the belt with Bret holding it but then they deleted it seconds later. (I know because I saw it) Why?


Was it this?



Spoiler: .















Awesome photo.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

That is one good looking belt. I'm convinced the ppl hating on it would have hated it no matter how it looked.


----------



## Y.2.J

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Did you guys see the Cody interview on Van Vliet's channel?

He was asked if All In/All Out will be the yearly big PPV (like Wrestlemania)
He said All In and Double or Nothing will be the two big PPVs per year. 
He also said that there might be another big staple PPV per year and they're not looking to do a PPV every month and not all PPVs will be 4-5 hours either. 

:banderas

He also said the weekly show will be weekly and 2 hours but we already know that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

The other notable thing Cody said, was that they want to try a over TV 14 PPV at some point.

R-rated PPV?!!


----------



## AEWMoxley

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Probably the best thing about AEW is how much they seem to value mic work. Their top 3 guys at the moment are Moxley, Omega, and Y2J, who also happen to be their best mic workers. 

Truly a breath of fresh air, given how much the other company hates guys who can cut a promo, and will go out of his way to bury them, while pushing those who speak in monotone and have no charisma.


----------



## FROSTY

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



DGenerationMC said:


> I am now sold on MJF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD*


Holy shit, that was hilarious lmao.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> The other notable thing Cody said, was that they want to try a over TV 14 PPV at some point.
> 
> R-rated PPV?!!


For uncensored Scarlett?


----------



## Natecore

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

The idea of a TV-14 PPV kinda goes against their ideas of inclusion so I’d ditch that idea. I don’t really want to see garbage wrestling associated with AEW. I’d get rid of ladder matches too. They’re unnecessary and I’m not putting my big name/big money stars in those positions to unnecessarily shorten their careers.


----------



## Boldgerg

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Natecore said:


> The idea of a TV-14 PPV kinda goes against their ideas of inclusion so I’d ditch that idea. I don’t really want to see garbage wrestling associated with AEW. I’d get rid of ladder matches too. They’re unnecessary and I’m not putting my big name/big money stars in those positions to unnecessarily shorten their careers.


Thank fuck you're not involved in the company.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Holy fuck. MJF is fucking

He's just 

!!!!!!!!! 


I thought the Rock comparisons were a little hyperbolic but no, he's that fucking funny and that good at trolling the shit out of people in an uncanned, situational way. He will literally work off of the tiniest detail you give him and make it into something funny - that's dangerous. That means he can slice just about anyone down to size. Put him up against your top stars at their own peril, if he don't hold back he'll make em look stupid 

He already kinda did it with Hangman Page so they really gotta be careful how they deploy MJF 

Guy is a loaded gun


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Holy fuck. MJF is fucking
> 
> He's just
> 
> !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I thought the Rock comparisons were a little hyperbolic but no, he's that fucking funny and that good at trolling the shit out of people in an uncanned, situational way. He will literally work off of the tiniest detail you give him and make it into something funny - that's dangerous. That means he can slice just about anyone down to size. Put him up against your top stars at their own peril, if he don't hold back he'll make em look stupid
> 
> He already kinda did it with Hangman Page so they really gotta be careful how they deploy MJF
> 
> Guy is a loaded gun



yeah, no - he is that good

this CVV interview is one of the best I've seen - serious Rock / Coach vibes


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Best part of MJF is that I really reckon he's just ad-libbing out there and that's a true talent. The gift of the gab.

When he called Page 'seabiscuit' in reference to him being a HORSE was gold. 

Not that size matters and it won't hold him back but my god if he was 6 ft 3, he'd have been strapped to the top right away. 

23 years old. God damn. Treat him right AEW.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I don't know that MJF ISN'T 6'3 lol. That's the thing about presence and talent


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

How the hell did MJF stay such a secret anyway? About a week or 2 ago I started to look up some of the AEW wrestlers on YT to get an idea of what to expect at DoN and MJF's videos barely have a few thousand views. Is he not popular on the indie scene because he doesn't do gymnastics in the ring?


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> I don't know that MJF ISN'T 6'3 lol. That's the thing about presence and talent


You're not wrong to be honest.

The power of charisma and presence.


----------



## Death Rider

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How the hell did MJF stay such a secret anyway? About a week or 2 ago I started to look up some of the AEW wrestlers on YT to get an idea of what to expect at DoN and MJF's videos barely have a few thousand views. Is he not popular on the indie scene because he doesn't do gymnastics in the ring?


Tbf at All in all I saw him as was a generic millennial heel so maybe he got better in the last year. I started to be a big fan seeing his work in MLW. His feud with the Hart Dynasty is quite fun


----------



## Y.2.J

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

When MJF says stop filming and starts talking under his breathe to Van Vliet, I legit started LOL'ing and tearing up.

He's fucking good. Real fucking good.


----------



## PhilThePain

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I think that Jon Moxley's finisher will be called the Paradigm Shift.


----------



## Geeee

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How the hell did MJF stay such a secret anyway? About a week or 2 ago I started to look up some of the AEW wrestlers on YT to get an idea of what to expect at DoN and MJF's videos barely have a few thousand views. Is he not popular on the indie scene because he doesn't do gymnastics in the ring?


Well part of it is probably that MJF is so young, so he just doesn't have the catalog of indy appearances


----------



## patpat

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Erik. said:


> Best part of MJF is that I really reckon he's just ad-libbing out there and that's a true talent. The gift of the gab.
> 
> When he called Page 'seabiscuit' in reference to him being a HORSE was gold.
> 
> Not that size matters and it won't hold him back but my god if he was 6 ft 3, he'd have been strapped to the top right away.
> 
> 23 years old. God damn. Treat him right AEW.


the guys in that bret art segment are going to be the future of their company. 
jungle boy in a far future, but page and mjf are their next top guy. after the time of moxley and Kenny at the top. it's them.


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133174033351159809


----------



## Beatles123

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133174033351159809


 could it be heard on TV?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Beatles123 said:


> could it be heard on TV?


yes right before the 'this is boring' chants


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Beatles123 said:


> could it be heard on TV?


Yes.

However the video is from during a commercial break, I believe.


----------



## Chrome

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Peaking in the Raw thread, sounds like Raw is even more trash than usual tonight. All the people watching it about to come into the AEW section like:


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I don't think they could have time the start of their promotion better. I mean they have a debut PPV that was at worst very good, and then two days latter the only match in raw's entire first hour is a fight between Shane McMahon and the Anoa'i you've never heard of. Like the only way it could have been better timing is if the entire show was a 3 hour iron man scaffold match between Baron Corbin, and Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Y.2.J

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Anyone see that Mox promo? He was shooting.

He said he can finally breathe again, this industry needed a face lift, this is war and whoever stands in my way or AEW's way, this is a paradigm shift, etc etc.

Cody & Mox dumping on WWE.

:banderas


----------



## Donnie

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



> In what is a possible spoiler for his scheduled announcement at Bar Wrestling Thursday, we have confirmed with multiple sources that Joey Ryan has turned down a contract offer from All Elite Wrestling.
> 
> When Joey Ryan was released from his Lucha Underground contract, there had been a lot of speculation in regards to his future in wrestling. As he was a frequent contributor to the Being the Elite YouTube series and a big part of last year’s All In in Chicago, there was a strong belief that Ryan would end up in AEW. Then, Dave Meltzer of the Wrestling Observer reported that WWE had contacted Ryan about his interest in coming to NXT and possibly transitioning into a coaching position in a few years.
> 
> Shortly after the WWE story broke, Ryan began promoting a “farewell to the indies tour” t-shirt, furthering speculation that a change was imminent. Ryan recently announced via Twitter that May 30 would be the last day the t-shirt would be available.
> 
> The May 30 date coincides with Bar Wrestling’s next event, Pickle Jar Hero, where Ryan has announced that he will be making an announcement in regards to his future. While what Ryan will announce is not yet known, multiple sources confirmed with SoCalUncensored.com that AEW made Ryan a contract offer and that he ultimately turned it down.
> 
> We reached out to Joey Ryan for comment and he advised us that “everything will be answered Thursday.”
> 
> No match for Joey Ryan has been announced for Bar Wrestling’s Pickle Jar Hero on May 30. The event will be taking place at American Legion #241 in Baldwin Park, CA. Announced for the event so far is Darby Allin versus Tyler Bateman, Shazza McKenzie versus Taya Valkyrie, PPRay facing Los Luchas, and DoomFly versus Heather Monroe and Jake Atlas. As of this writing, tickets are still available through Brown Paper Tickets.


GOD IS REAL. Enjoy NXT, you douchebag


----------



## AEWMoxley

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133174033351159809


LOL! that's hilarious.

I haven't watched this shit in nearly 3 years, and it was already trash back then. I can't imagine how terrible it is now that fans in attendance had to start chanting the name of a competing promotion.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Sami Zayn name dropped AEW tonight on Raw. The crowd started chanting AEW when he did. I'm about 90% sure it was scripted but Sami could have went into business for himself. I think wwe did it on purpose and wanted to see fans reactions.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



SparrowPrime said:


> Sami Zayn name dropped AEW tonight on Raw. The crowd started chanting AEW when he did. I'm about 90% sure it was scripted but Sami could have went into business for himself. I think wwe did it on purpose and wanted to see fans reactions.


They sent Seth out as soon as the chants got loud :ha

They deserve all the shit that's coming to them in the next few years.


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Beatles123 said:


> They sent Seth out as soon as the chants got loud :ha
> 
> They deserve all the shit that's coming to them in the next few years.


I think Seth was always planned to come out as they kept Brock in the back and seen on camera to tease that "cash-in"

But it wouldn't surprise me if they went to the commercial break a little earlier than planned.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Erik. said:


> I think Seth was always planned to come out as they kept Brock in the back and seen on camera to tease that "cash-in"
> 
> But it wouldn't surprise me if they went to the commercial break a little earlier than planned.


But why mention AEW like that? They didn't even burn them. He simply MENTIONED them. Seth came out right away. :hmm I think Sammi was supposed to say more....


----------



## J0nMoxley

Fuck WWE they been shit for too long, time for change.


----------



## Death Rider

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Yeah the AEW mention is very odd. Unless I missed it, it was not on the youtube clip I watched


----------



## RBrooks

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yeah the AEW mention is very odd. Unless I missed it, it was not on the youtube clip I watched


They cut it out. But you can still find the several seconds clip of Sami mentioning it on YT. In fact, there are lots of these videos, everyone and their mother uploading it.


----------



## Hangman

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

"But didn't ya'll know its a huge work? Vince actually runs AEW! Moxley is a mole! Bret screwed Bret! "

- Every WWE fan.


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

During Raw:










Nothing like a bit of free advertising by the biggest wrestling company in the world.


----------



## Taroostyles

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I dont think it was scripted, Sami clearly gives no fucks and wants to go wrestle with his friends. 

I just cant see Vince giving them free publicity like that, especially after their 1st show was a home run. Its completely contradictory to the reports about them being mad with talent over the tweets. My gut tells me Sami doesn't care and honestly just wants out.


----------



## Natecore

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I can only hope it’s a shoot. 

Sami is getting fucked the most in this entire Saudi deal. The women aren’t allowed to go because they’re an oppressed group in Saudi Arabia. Sami can’t go because they may want him dead.

I hate when my employer treats me like shit but never once have they done something I couldn’t because I might be killed.


----------



## zkorejo

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I highly doubt that wasnt a shoot. Sami would much rather stay home collect paychecks than be at Raw and job to every wrestler on their roster. He has clearly been in the doghouse since his return.

I honestly am feeling so thankful and grateful for AEW to be in existence today. No joke .. no sarcasm.. Honest to God this Raw made me thankful for AEW to be a thing.


----------



## krtgolfing

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Really wish I could go to Fyter Fest or Fight For The Fallen. Fyter Fest is a solid 5 hour drive and I will be out of town for a wedding for Fight For The Fallen. Might still try and to Fyter Fest even though that is a pretty long drive.


----------



## Taroostyles

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Hoping they announce the stream options for those events shortly, even if they are at a reduced cost I will certainly order both.


----------



## nsoifer

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Any idea when the weekly shows going to begin?


----------



## deepelemblues

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

I hope AEW uses its established names to build up the guys that most people don't know

Can't build a company on just the recognition/stature of Moxley and Chris Jericho no matter how great they are (a lot)

Even Omega is a wrestler most North American wrestling fans probably wouldn't recognize although in his case he won't need any kind of special focus to become well known to "casuals"


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Anyone thinking that was in any way, shape or form a shoot moment from Zayn, is being oddly naive to the same reasons why one would hate WWE today. They know _everything_ that is coming out the mouths of anyone with a live mic. That much is certain. 

So yay for AEW not doing that. Which is what I like to focus on here.


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



nsoifer said:


> Any idea when the weekly shows going to begin?


September/October.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

So we have to survive of BTE for now? :mj2 I warn't more, damn it!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

That Sami comment came straight from Vince, anyone thinking it didnt is nuts. And it opened the door for the crowd to chant AEW, but they didnt so....


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Bryan Jericho said:


> That Sami comment came straight from Vince, anyone thinking it didnt is nuts. And it opened the door for the crowd to chant AEW, but they didnt so....


Um, they did chant AEW, right after he said it. They also did so earlier in the night during Shane's promo.


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Bryan Jericho said:


> That Sami comment came straight from Vince, anyone thinking it didnt is nuts. And it opened the door for the crowd to chant AEW, but they didnt so....


Course not buddy. We all heard it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133412619283521536
The person behind that Twitter account Jason Agnew is a host of a wrestling radio show on TSN Radio, so he could've heard things. TSN is also the TV station that did the documentary on Omega recently.


----------



## Robbyfude

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133372050028916737

Ah good ol nutty Russo


----------



## AEWMoxley

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133412619283521536
> The person behind that Twitter account Jason Agnew is a host of a wrestling radio show on TSN Radio, so he could've heard things. TSN is also the TV station that did the documentary on Omega recently.


This would be fantastic. Hopefully I won't have to stream it come Sept/Oct.


----------



## Erik.

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133412619283521536
> The person behind that Twitter account Jason Agnew is a host of a wrestling radio show on TSN Radio, so he could've heard things. TSN is also the TV station that did the documentary on Omega recently.


TSN used to air Nitro :mark:


----------



## AEWMoxley

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

TSN aired RAW as well back in the day.

If I remember correctly, Nitro would air Wednesdays. It definitely wasn't live.

What I like about AEW potentially airing on TSN is that there are 5 TSN channels, and so even when they've got some other big sporting event, they should still be able to air AEW live on one of the 5.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



AEWMoxley said:


> TSN aired RAW as well back in the day.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Nitro would air Wednesdays. It definitely wasn't live.
> 
> What I like about AEW potentially airing on TSN is that there are 5 TSN channels, and so even when they've got some other big sporting event, they should still be able to air AEW live on one of the 5.


How big is TSN these days


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*

Is ALL OUT going to be impossible to get tickets for? Two friends of mine and I want to go. Also wondering what people might think the ticket prices will be and how they compare to DoN?


----------



## rbl85

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Is ALL OUT going to be impossible to get tickets for? Two friends of mine and I want to go. Also wondering what people might think the ticket prices will be and how they compare to DoN?


I think it will be the same price.


----------



## TOPDAWG21

*re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



> Only thing Im not a fan of is Sonny. Do we really need the gay agenda be shoved in our faces once again?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate SJW and virtue signaling as much as the next guy myself. What AEW is doing is fine to me they just do it in interviews and whatnot. Long as it does not work its way into the product I don't care.
> 
> If a wrestler wants to do a gay like gimmick cause he or she is gay hell if I care long as they're good in the ring. Same goes for a trans wrestler or whatever. Long as unlike WWE with their women revolution BS they have to bring up 900 times a match I'm fine with it.
> 
> If the company wants to be diverse go for it but do it cause you feel that is the right thing to do and not so you can state it 900 times and get a pat on the back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Jedah said:


>


..... :taker ?


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wow the instagram embeds on this site suck.

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByB0XRZhJh4/?igshid=c52lt9og2e3l


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Jedah said:


> Wow the instagram embeds on this site suck.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/ByB0XRZhJh4/?igshid=c52lt9og2e3l


My god I love Chris' obsessed character :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

One of the comments on that Jericho pic says "Omega can suck the farts out of your ass" lol. Calm down mate :lol


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Since seeing Sonny Kiss on the ROH dojo a couple of years ago I've been a fan of theirs and been following them somewhat and was stoked when they were signed. If given a chance I believe wholeheartedly they will be able to accomplish things in AEW, despite the way they may look.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DirectorsCut said:


> Since seeing Sonny Kiss on the ROH dojo a couple of years ago I've been a fan of theirs and been following them somewhat and was stoked when they were signed. If given a chance I believe wholeheartedly they will be able to accomplish things in AEW, despite the way they may look.


Sonny's cute ngl...:tommy


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DirectorsCut said:


> Since seeing Sonny Kiss on the ROH dojo a couple of years ago I've been a fan of theirs and been following them somewhat and was stoked when they were signed. If given a chance I believe wholeheartedly they will be able to accomplish things in AEW, despite the way they may look.


Is Sonny non-binary? 

Edit found this 



> Kiss went on to say that people are allowed to use both the "he" and "she" pronouns when describing him.





Beatles123 said:


> Sonny's cute ngl...:tommy


I'd reupholster his guts for sure


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Is Sonny non-binary?
> 
> Edit found this
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if they were so I thought it was best to refrain from using he/she. Thanks for finding the confirmation.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Is Sonny non-binary?
> 
> Edit found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd reupholster his guts for sure





Spoiler: Hmm...



I wonder if Sonny's a giver or taker....:hmm





(HEY SHUT UP, THE SHIELD THREADS DID THIS TOO!! :mj2)


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133412619283521536
> The person behind that Twitter account Jason Agnew is a host of a wrestling radio show on TSN Radio, so he could've heard things. TSN is also the TV station that did the documentary on Omega recently.












TSN would be epic.
Please say "yes"


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

None of us have been to Chicago before, but after tonight, we’ll damn sure be there. Fuck Vince, we’re “All Out”.


----------



## TOPDAWG21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mox Girl said:


> One of the comments on that Jericho pic says "Omega can suck the farts out of your ass" lol. Calm down mate :lol


AEW is already better than WWE from not aiming it just at kids. I mean Mox taking a puff of a cig is not PG friendly. We've had blood, bad words, and smoking from the top stars.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Y.2.J said:


> TSN would be epic.
> Please say "yes"


Ah man! That would take me back to being 12 watching RAW on TSN. I miss that shit.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






Someone was definitely fucking high when creating this video for them werent they!?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think it's them who wanted it that way XD


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/tsnWRadruH0

Check out Booker Ts review of AEW posted 2 hours ago!


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Someone was definitely fucking high when creating this video for them werent they!?


Matt Jackson was part of the creation process...I guess you have your answer.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Someone was definitely fucking high when creating this video for them werent they!?


LOL Random aliens and Christmas puppies.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So who's savvy enough to make me a MJF sig :] <3


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So many AEW threads in the WWE Sections :banderas


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



A-C-P said:


> So many AEW threads in the WWE Sections :banderas


Shills are working overtime today after a disastrous week for WWE.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



A-C-P said:


> So many AEW threads in the WWE Sections :banderas


This post right here is some GOOD SHIT. Great writing.

:vince


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> This post right here is some GOOD SHIT. Great writing.
> 
> :vince


Its GOOD SHIT! Its SO this forum! :vince


----------



## domotime2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

competition is good...the wwe desperately needs this. Didn't think all or nothing was a home run or anything like that, but it served it's purpose and I look forward to seeing more. More spotlights on who the 'big name players' are gonna be, maybe some more explanation to who even someone like the young bucks are...

To me, it's all about the tv show and how AEW presents itself which will make or break. 

Like I'm not really interested in paying $50 for anything AEW makes until the tv show comes out and i become more invested in certain things. Like right now the only thing I'm looking forward to is seeing Moxley's progression...Jericho's involvement...and maybe the rhodes brother teaming (hopefully leading to something). 

but there's time...and that's what the TV show is for.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

My god, if this past week isn't reason enough why any self respecting wrestling fan should thank their lucky stars for AEW, I dunno what is. :lenny

We are in for a VERY interesting few months.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Some criticism though, I hope the entrance titantrons/video packages get a bit better. They seem very WWE like at the moment. Like Adam Page was a horse...

Once they get some more footage I hope they make entrance videos like back in the day. Real footage on loop. Not just a horse or name text flashing.


----------



## Disputed

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Shills are working overtime today after a disastrous week for WWE.


Its really transparent. Like really really transparent. I don't get what they think they're accomplishing


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If MJF isn't already drawing up his promo for All Out in Chicago with Cult of Personality playing before then cutting a Shawn Michaels Montreal 2005 style "who's your daddy Chicago" I am going to be very disappointed.

Hell if I was any aspiring heel in that locker room, the second Chicago was announced for All Out I would have been straight to Tony's office pitching that because if anyone was to do it, no matter what else happened that night, they would be the talk of the damn wrestling community the next day. Imagine the nuclear heat of Cult of Personality playing, someone walking out with wrists taped and hood of a zipper up, head down and arms out, crowd losing it, and then pulling the hood down and it's a laughing MJF or whoever haha. Grab a mic, "who's your daddy, Chicago" 

NUCLEAR HEAT !!


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> If MJF isn't already drawing up his promo for All Out in Chicago with Cult of Personality playing before then cutting a Shawn Michaels Montreal 2005 style "who's your daddy Chicago" I am going to be very disappointed.
> 
> Hell if I was any aspiring heel in that locker room, the second Chicago was announced for All Out I would have been straight to Tony's office pitching that because if anyone was to do it, no matter what else happened that night, they would be the talk of the damn wrestling community the next day. Imagine the nuclear heat of Cult of Personality playing, someone walking out with wrists taped and hood of a zipper up, head down and arms out, crowd losing it, and then pulling the hood down and it's a laughing MJF or whoever haha. Grab a mic, "who's your daddy, Chicago"
> 
> NUCLEAR HEAT !!


Oh my god.

Imagine.

Have him come out in a mask too and do all the CM Punk mannerisms. Only to stand in the middle of the ring and take his mask off to a chorus of boos :lol :lol


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> If MJF isn't already drawing up his promo for All Out in Chicago with Cult of Personality playing before then cutting a Shawn Michaels Montreal 2005 style "who's your daddy Chicago" I am going to be very disappointed.
> 
> Hell if I was any aspiring heel in that locker room, the second Chicago was announced for All Out I would have been straight to Tony's office pitching that because if anyone was to do it, no matter what else happened that night, they would be the talk of the damn wrestling community the next day. Imagine the nuclear heat of Cult of Personality playing, someone walking out with wrists taped and hood of a zipper up, head down and arms out, crowd losing it, and then pulling the hood down and it's a laughing MJF or whoever haha. Grab a mic, "who's your daddy, Chicago"
> 
> NUCLEAR HEAT !!


I would laugh harder then any time in wrestling history if MJF pulled that shit. They'd need to make the entrance ramp dark or something so the crowd really thinks it is Punk for a second just to break their hearts with a MJF cackle.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> Imagine.
> 
> Have him come out in a mask too and do all the CM Punk mannerisms. Only to stand in the middle of the ring and take his mask off to a chorus of boos :lol :lol


Then have Punk come out and drop him later in the evening.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

people already complaining about "page will get a push because he is their friend and a bullet club guy" 
I swear sometimes I regret the times when everyone and their mothers would just watch things plays out before starting to talk about things none of us knows about. 
like it's like at one point aew will have to build a new guy, I am 100% sure okada would be hated if he was here. thing is , page was already an NJPW project, he was destined to be a big guy along with the jay whites, if aew takes him out of njpw it means they promised him at least something equivalent to what new Japan had for him. 
it's like people crying loud about Cody's thing because " he shouldn't have attacked hhh because hhh is cute and gave us nxt", when the scene had nothing to do with triple hitch as a COO as confirmed by cody himself. I swear we smart marks are the biggest mark ever :lol 
( and as a booker t/cm punk fan , sorry but I enjoyed the fuck out of it, there is still shit that some of us remember nxt hasn't whipped it all) 
that's it for my rant, and you can listen cornette's review too :lol


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> people already complaining about "page will get a push because he is their friend and a bullet club guy"
> I swear sometimes I regret the times when everyone and their mothers would just watch things plays out before starting to talk about things none of us knows about.
> like it's like at one point aew will have to build a new guy, I am 100% sure okada would be hated if he was here. thing is , page was already an NJPW project, he was destined to be a big guy along with the jay whites, if aew takes him out of njpw it means they promised him at least something equivalent to what new Japan had for him.
> it's like people crying loud about Cody's thing because " he shouldn't have attacked hhh because hhh is cute and gave us nxt", when the scene had nothing to do with triple hitch as a COO as confirmed by cody himself. I swear we smart marks are the biggest mark ever :lol
> ( and as a booker t/cm punk fan , sorry but I enjoyed the fuck out of it, there is still shit that some of us remember nxt hasn't whipped it all)
> that's it for my rant, and you can listen cornette's review too :lol


I really think MJF screws him over at some point so they can create a MEGA HEEL to get going and Page can be the babyface chasing.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> If MJF isn't already drawing up his promo for All Out in Chicago with Cult of Personality playing before then cutting a Shawn Michaels Montreal 2005 style "who's your daddy Chicago" I am going to be very disappointed.
> 
> Hell if I was any aspiring heel in that locker room, the second Chicago was announced for All Out I would have been straight to Tony's office pitching that because if anyone was to do it, no matter what else happened that night, they would be the talk of the damn wrestling community the next day. Imagine the nuclear heat of Cult of Personality playing, someone walking out with wrists taped and hood of a zipper up, head down and arms out, crowd losing it, and then pulling the hood down and it's a laughing MJF or whoever haha. Grab a mic, "who's your daddy, Chicago"
> 
> NUCLEAR HEAT !!


One issue of course, is that they can't just play Cult of Personality without paying royalties


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Geeee said:


> One issue of course, is that they can't just play Cult of Personality without paying royalties


I'm sure they can afford it.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> I really think MJF screws him over at some point so they can create a MEGA HEEL to get going and Page can be the babyface chasing.


I thinkk they are going to do that but with omega and jericho tho.....

also you guys idea with cm punk is terrible, they should do that ONLY if cm punk actually comes out. if he doesn't the fans in Chicago could legit hijack the show with cm punk chants. never take that risk on such a big ppv


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> I'm sure they can afford it.


I wonder if AEW had to pay royalties to use Judas? Like even though Fozzy is Jericho's band, they are still signed to a label


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Geeee said:


> I wonder if AEW had to pay royalties to use Judas? Like even though Fozzy is Jericho's band, they are still signed to a label


It's probably part of his contract


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Geeee said:


> One issue of course, is that they can't just play Cult of Personality without paying royalties


They are billionaires. They can afford it.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

CoP should be retired if Punk ever came back. Miseria Cantare would come much cheaper.


----------



## Disputed

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> If MJF isn't already drawing up his promo for All Out in Chicago with Cult of Personality playing before then cutting a Shawn Michaels Montreal 2005 style "who's your daddy Chicago" I am going to be very disappointed.
> 
> Hell if I was any aspiring heel in that locker room, the second Chicago was announced for All Out I would have been straight to Tony's office pitching that because if anyone was to do it, no matter what else happened that night, they would be the talk of the damn wrestling community the next day. Imagine the nuclear heat of Cult of Personality playing, someone walking out with wrists taped and hood of a zipper up, head down and arms out, crowd losing it, and then pulling the hood down and it's a laughing MJF or whoever haha. Grab a mic, "who's your daddy, Chicago"
> 
> NUCLEAR HEAT !!


And then Miseria Cantare hits and Punk actually comes out. You know MJF would sell the moment like a champ

One can dream


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

also dustin just like most aew stars announced his indy dates before the great start at all out.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

People would want to waste CM Punk's return on MJF?! WTF. Punk would be the biggest star other than Jericho on the roster, I wouldnt saddle him with a mid card guy to start. You put him at the top with a Jericho or Omega feud. Or hell even Page (Who I dont care for), but not MJF...


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> People would want to waste CM Punk's return on MJF?! WTF. Punk would be the biggest star other than Jericho on the roster, I wouldnt saddle him with a mid card guy to start. You put him at the top with a Jericho or Omega feud. Or hell even Page (Who I dont care for), but not MJF...


I'm not saying have him work with MJF. I am saying have MJF do a HBK Montreal 05 moment. IE if punk isnt there like Hart wasnt there.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> People would want to waste CM Punk's return on MJF?! WTF. Punk would be the biggest star other than Jericho on the roster, I wouldnt saddle him with a mid card guy to start. You put him at the top with a Jericho or Omega feud. Or hell even Page (Who I dont care for), but not MJF...


Who on this thread has mentioned a Punk vs MJF feud?


----------



## Disputed

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> People would want to waste CM Punk's return on MJF?! WTF. Punk would be the biggest star other than Jericho on the roster, I wouldnt saddle him with a mid card guy to start. You put him at the top with a Jericho or Omega feud. Or hell even Page (Who I dont care for), but not MJF...


You serve the appetizer before the main course. Mox's first matches are with Juice Robinson in NJPW and Joey Janela in AEW, but everyone knows he's going to be involved in much bigger things. So I don't think its a big deal to start off by giving MJF a rub, they wrestle a one-off at a smaller Fyter Fest-type event, Punk goes over, then Punk has a big match at the next real PPV.

It makes sense to me, but your mileage may vary. Punk-Omega right off the bat would be pretty hype as well


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> People would want to waste CM Punk's return on MJF?! WTF. Punk would be the biggest star other than Jericho on the roster, I wouldnt saddle him with a mid card guy to start. You put him at the top with a Jericho or Omega feud. Or hell even Page (Who I dont care for), but not MJF...


Punk and Jericho are both old. They gain nothing from feuding with each other. MJF is the future face of this company whether you like him or not. The majority seem to agree he grabbed the brass ring at DoN with his promo being a show stealer. Page is not gonna be a bigger star than MJF :lol


----------



## Jman55

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> People would want to waste CM Punk's return on MJF?! WTF. Punk would be the biggest star other than Jericho on the roster, I wouldnt saddle him with a mid card guy to start. You put him at the top with a Jericho or Omega feud. Or hell even Page (Who I dont care for), but not MJF...


I mean I wouldn't want a feud between them (well I would but not as Punk's first when he shows up) but a troll job by MJF followed by Punk's appearance before a real feud begins would be fantastic as a one moment deal (gives MJF a chance to heel it up and showcase his skills before the appearance of Punk meaning you give the young guy a chance while still having the massive moment with Punk appearing and his real first opponent can show up after that)


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Under the radar but Sefa Fatu (Rikishi's son, the Usos lil brother) teased a potential AEW signing on his FB account. It would be cool to see the Samoan dynasty in AEW. Hope there is some substance behind it.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> Under the radar but Sefa Fatu (Rikishi's son, the Usos lil brother) teased a potential AEW signing on his FB account. It would be cool to see the Samoan dynasty in AEW. Hope there is some substance behind it.


Can he bring Jacob Fatu with him?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> Under the radar but Sefa Fatu (Rikishi's son, the Usos lil brother) teased a potential AEW signing on his FB account. It would be cool to see the Samoan dynasty in AEW. Hope there is some substance behind it.


fuck! i didnt know him, he looks badass as fuck. great I am happy, anyone from the samoan family is a big get for the legacy alone and samoan tends to be great wresters. if they could also get Jacob fatu that would be awesome


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Can he bring Jacob Fatu with him?


Sht I hope.lol. If the Werewolf come through then I'd be extremely stoked.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> Sht I hope.lol. If the Werewolf come through then I'd be extremely stoked.


Jacob Fatu is incredible.

Not seen much of Sefa Fatu - doesn't particularly look intimidating like Jacob Fatu, Haku or Umaga and doesn't look as built as any of the Uso brothers.

Is he any good in the ring?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Jacob Fatu is incredible.
> 
> Not seen much of Sefa Fatu - doesn't particularly look intimidating like Jacob Fatu, Haku or Umaga and doesn't look as built as any of the Uso brothers.
> 
> Is he any good in the ring?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8N36awWhHE
not bad at all, looks convincing in his offense, sells pretty well, is charismatic to a certain extent and works the crowd. 
me think he can be a good midcard guy,
ps : jacob is much better tho


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8N36awWhHE
> not bad at all, looks convincing in his offense, sells pretty well, is charismatic to a certain extent and works the crowd.
> me think he can be a good midcard guy,


Going by his tweets, it looks like he may be next in line to be called to the WWE to get involved with the Shane McMahon vs. Samoan Dynasty storyline after Lance Anao'i was shown this past week.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Going by his tweets, it looks like he may be next in line to be called to the WWE to get involved with the Shane McMahon vs. Samoan Dynasty storyline after Lance Anao'i was shown this past week.


fuck no!!!....;welp here goes another promising talent is guess...I think Jacob is next too. they are going to absolutely take every single guy that could be remotely interesting. :crying:
I guess they can offer much more to guys like this rather than aew. 
that samoan storyline is gonna kill them so fast...throwing these guys in a stupid random McMahon vs samoan story vs Shane of all people is a doomsday, sad.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Erik. said:


> Jacob Fatu is incredible.
> 
> Not seen much of Sefa Fatu - doesn't particularly look intimidating like Jacob Fatu, Haku or Umaga and doesn't look as built as any of the Uso brothers.
> 
> Is he any good in the ring?


Imagine if Jimmy or Jey was a singles competitor in full-fledged Uso Penitentiary heel mode. Not as dynamic but very methodical, plays to the crowd, very solid psychology from what I've seen. He's rough around the edges but has some legit upside.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

well he did tease a move on his facebook but apparently on twitter there are others plans.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> well he did tease a move on his facebook but apparently on twitter there are others plans.


Fair points. We shall see. I'm hoping AEW takes a flier on him but I won't knock him for getting a WWE check. It's his prerogative.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> Fair points. We shall see. I'm hoping AEW takes a flier on him but I won't knock him for getting a WWE check. It's his prerogative.


 well I expect him to, wwe and their family are very close and a lot of his relatives work there.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

got bored and did a little recreation of the AEW logo.. It's not exact, but I was doing it without measuring or directly comparing. No idea where else to post it, so this seemed like a good place.. 

Transparent PNG.









smaller JPG version


----------



## TOPDAWG21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Seems AEW will ban people for wrong think. no going to pretend I know the whole story here. Now if the guy was harassing folks or yelling things at wrestlers that is beyond the norm, by all means, ban away but you just don't like how he thinks that is kind of odd.

https://twitter.com/MattJackson13/status/1133428624772685824


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TOPDAWG21 said:


> Seems AEW will ban people for wrong think. no going to pretend I know the whole story here. Now if the guy was harassing folks, by all means, ban away but you just don't like how he thinks that is kind of odd.
> 
> https://twitter.com/MattJackson13/status/1133428624772685824


Don't like the way he thinks? Don't act like it's just a disagreement of thought. If you're trans phobic you're a piece of shit just like if you're a racist, xenophobic, sexist. If someone turned up in a Nazi uniform and sat quietly for the length of the show would that be ok?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

go to the guy they banned twitter, I think you would easily understand their decision. 
also you can hate trans if you want but don't go around bothering them when they didn't ask you anything, pretty clear for me at least.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That guy is clearly a living troll of human scum. There's no need for anyone to be harassed or have to listen to anyone harass someone while attending a wrestling event. AEW stomping this out quickly is a positive thing.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TOPDAWG21 said:


> Seems AEW will ban people for wrong think. no going to pretend I know the whole story here. Now if the guy was harassing folks or yelling things at wrestlers that is beyond the norm, by all means, ban away but you just don't like how he thinks that is kind of odd.
> 
> https://twitter.com/MattJackson13/status/1133428624772685824


I agree but he apparently was being disruptive at the event. It wasn't a stupid twitter mob thing.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So what event will be AEW's version of Wrestlemania, I mean in the sense it's their big weekend for fan events, big feuds been paid off and even big debuts. They need that one Big Event that could draw big numbers to the show and just be a weekend of fun like WM weekend.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






For anyone looking for some insight on Darby Allin, watch this.



looper007 said:


> So what event will be AEW's version of Wrestlemania, I mean in the sense it's their big weekend for fan events, big feuds been paid off and even big debuts. They need that one Big Event that could draw big numbers to the show and just be a weekend of fun like WM weekend.


I imagine it will be All In, All Out, etc. I can imagine them making Labor Day weekend their big week for their big shows. It's where it all began for them plus WWE is just finishing up Summerslam and things start too die down in the Fall, even NJPW slows down after the G1.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jesus, how big has this thing gotten? Everything seems to be falling into place. AEW grows more good press by the day as WWE gets more and more unaware of it's own fyckery. The best part? AEW aren't even trying to go after them. A wink and a nod is fine, but they seem to be staying in their own lane since the Bailey fiasco and thats great.

They're about to get a lot of very deserved attention. Just keep fixing the little things. Get Marvez out, get the camera shots fixed and we're golden.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> So what event will be AEW's version of Wrestlemania, I mean in the sense it's their big weekend for fan events, big feuds been paid off and even big debuts. They need that one Big Event that could draw big numbers to the show and just be a weekend of fun like WM weekend.


Cody said in an interview with Van Vliet after DoN that All In, Double or Nothing and perhaps another PPV will be their big PPVs of the year. He didn't really say which one would be a Wrestlemania PPV but if I had to guess it will be All Out.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> So what event will be AEW's version of Wrestlemania, I mean in the sense it's their big weekend for fan events, big feuds been paid off and even big debuts. They need that one Big Event that could draw big numbers to the show and just be a weekend of fun like WM weekend.


Thing is, they may be only doing 4 PPVs a year to start, inherently making all of them special. If they continue to add PPVs over the years, I’d guess All Out (or All in 2) would be their equivalent of WrestleMania, just because that’s kinda what kickstarted everything.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think I may have made this prediction somewhere, but I just want to echo it if I have: 

I don't think the upcoming war is going to be between AEW and WWE. I honestly believe that WWE, while in great financial shape at the moment, is going to dinosaur themselves out. They do not have the avenues to create new fans or restore faith in lapsed fans. They've broken too many promises and fans know what a monopoly looks like if they win. They cannot be the babyfaces. AEW brings something fresh and new. But if/when they prove to be successful, that is going to open eyes to other networks and billionaires. I think, at some point, someone else tries another new wrestling company in the shadow of early AEW success. I think the more interesting war is going to take place between AEW and this other upstart -- the battle for new and lapsed fans.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Saw this earlier today. Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Don't like the way he thinks? Don't act like it's just a disagreement of thought. If you're trans phobic you're a piece of shit just like if you're a racist, xenophobic, sexist. If someone turned up in a Nazi uniform and sat quietly for the length of the show would that be ok?


Dressing up as a group with a history of violence is on a whole other level than having a bigoted and cancerous twitter feed. Fans in attendance wouldn't even know about his views if he didn't bring attention to them. He clearly did though which is why I don't feel bad for him, I'm just saying that a bigot can keep their bigotry at home without disrupting a show as a paying fan.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Saw this earlier today. Thought it was pretty cool.


People that claim that Kenny doesn't have mic skills need to watch this video. Good stuff.


----------



## MC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> People that claim that Kenny doesn't have mic skills need to watch this video. Good stuff.


I honestly don't understand what I'm supposed to be hearing that's any different from the usual forced, fake sounding promo Kenny usually does. Well, to be fair, it's just compiled from his last few promos so that doesn't surprise me. It's ironic that he says he hates scripts considering he sounds like he is reading from one. 

But sure, watch the video because it is fairly decent for an amateur video, at least.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not sure Moxley Vs Kenny is a good idea to be honest.

Kenny isn't a main stream performer in the west. I have heard of him for example but literally never seen him until DoN because I don't watch NJPW. I imagine that is the same for a lot of the new fans. So if they were to have him lose to Moxley after losing to Jericho, is that really the best way to introduce him to new fans? Oh here is the big indy star everyone, he's great... except his first two matches are losses to ex WWE guys. Not smart booking. First impressions matter and AEW have said wins and losses matter too.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I would save Omega/Moxley as well and am in the camp that doesn't think Kenny should lose his 1st 2 big matches.

Just not sure who you put him with. Jericho and Page will be fighting over the title. Cody will surely still be tied up with Dustin probably teaming still. Pac likely is out of the picture for awhile. 

I guess you could pair him up with Janela, Darby, or MJF but I'm not sure any of those guys are really on his level either.


----------



## TOPDAWG21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Don't like the way he thinks? Don't act like it's just a disagreement of thought. If you're trans phobic you're a piece of shit just like if you're a racist, xenophobic, sexist. If someone turned up in a Nazi uniform and sat quietly for the length of the show would that be ok?


Man, you got every buzz word in there. The issue is the words you used are thrown around to much now they're damn near pointless and lose all meaning. It does seem like this guy was going out of his way to be an asshole so seems a ban is fine. I just wonder how far AEW will go with it. What if someone points out a fan has the nerve to say you only got two genders would they ban them?

I doubt they would mind you but it's an interesting topic. On the uniform thing if it's your event you got the right to do what you want as you own the building at that time end of story. Now if someone wants to walk around in
public wearing a Nazi uniform yeah I don't care have a party with it. Long as they don't threaten anyone or brake any laws. I'll drop this now as it's kind of off topic.



Jedah said:


> I agree but he apparently was being disruptive at the event. It wasn't a stupid twitter mob thing.


Thanks for the info ok then like I said before if he did that then good ban his ass.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Here is Kenny Omegas theme.


----------



## TOPDAWG21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> I think I may have made this prediction somewhere, but I just want to echo it if I have:
> 
> I don't think the upcoming war is going to be between AEW and WWE. I honestly believe that WWE, while in great financial shape at the moment, is going to dinosaur themselves out. They do not have the avenues to create new fans or restore faith in lapsed fans. They've broken too many promises and fans know what a monopoly looks like if they win. They cannot be the babyfaces. AEW brings something fresh and new. But if/when they prove to be successful, that is going to open eyes to other networks and billionaires. I think, at some point, someone else tries another new wrestling company in the shadow of early AEW success. I think the more interesting war is going to take place between AEW and this other upstart -- the battle for new and lapsed fans.


I want to know how AEW will tour. You will hear most wrestlers say the worse thing about WWE is being on the road so much. The fact they also have to pay most of their own way while doing that also must eat into their money badly. If AEW making traveling easier for their workers and don't do a crap ton of house shows like WWE does maybe that will cut down on burn out and injuries for wrestlers.


----------



## V-Trigger

Love the theme. 



Taroostyles said:


> I would save Omega/Moxley as well and am in the camp that doesn't think Kenny should lose his 1st 2 big matches.


If it was me I put Mox over Kenny to tell the story that Kenny isn't at his peak and needs to climb back. I think that's the direction they are going.





:cry


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TOPDAWG21 said:


> I want to know how AEW will tour. You will hear most wrestlers say the worse thing about WWE is being on the road so much. The fact they also have to pay most of their own way while doing that also must eat into their money badly. If AEW making traveling easier for their workers and don't do a crap ton of house shows like WWE does maybe that will cut down on burn out and injuries for wrestlers.


Khan said - even on Busted Radio (i think) - talent is only going to travel for TV - their house shows can be limited Indie bookings

But AEW won't have house shows from what I understand - all about that work / life balance he keeps mentioning


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Not sure Moxley Vs Kenny is a good idea to be honest.
> 
> Kenny isn't a main stream performer in the west. I have heard of him for example but literally never seen him until DoN because I don't watch NJPW. I imagine that is the same for a lot of the new fans. So if they were to have him lose to Moxley after losing to Jericho, is that really the best way to introduce him to new fans? Oh here is the big indy star everyone, he's great... except his first two matches are losses to ex WWE guys. Not smart booking. First impressions matter and AEW have said wins and losses matter too.


 I think he is going to go over moxley but it will be a veryyyyy close victory , omega is a guy that can lose and put the loser of the match over as fuck. he haas done it multiple times, he will do it again. again I wouldn't have him lose his 2nd match but even if it happens, they are the one booking and they can put him on a winning streak anytime.
as for his promo it's only recently I heard anyone complain about it, before that I seen anything but praise, from jr , stone cold. I am starting to think I see a pattern on the internet...

also be ready for people shitting on meltzer for being paid by aew because he is on double or nothing's last video....


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MC said:


> I honestly don't understand what I'm supposed to be hearing that's any different from the usual forced, fake sounding promo Kenny usually does. Well, to be fair, it's just compiled from his last few promos so that doesn't surprise me. It's ironic that he says he hates scripts considering he sounds like he is reading from one.
> 
> But sure, watch the video because it is fairly decent for an amateur video, at least.


:taker.....The last comment is a little much.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Love the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me I put Mox over Kenny to tell the story that Kenny isn't at his peak and needs to climb back. I think that's the direction they are going.


They can play it two ways.

Moxley wins and they go with it how you say, he isn't at his peak and he needs to work even harder. They could have him lose the 6 man tag at Fyter Fest to build towards that also.

Omega wins and the story revolves around Moxley thinking he could just walk into this company and be the star but it isn't going to be that easy. Which eventually leads to Moxley spiralling more and more into the crazy psycho we saw in the past in which he becomes obsessed with wanting to be number one.

Either way, they have 3 months to build this story, they've got some great minds who've seen and been around some of the greatest storylines in the history of the business.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

i am of the guy that think it's bad to make your biggest guy lose too much just to tell a story, and like they said wins and loss matter so how are they gonna justify keeping omega at an high level when he loses all his matches? whaaat if the public just stops caring because he loses too much ? play it safe, have him pin moxley in a very very close way and get away with it. then mox can climb back and get his victory later.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What will there 2nd title be by the way?

A world title, some tag titles, a womans title, and then what will the 'mid card' title be?

Personally, I would actually think about really pushing the 'mid card' title. Make it feel important. That is something they can do because in WWE mid card belts have stigma because they have spent years shitting on them. In AEW they could make the 2nd title basically be almost as important as the top title. I don't watch NJPW but isn't that something they do? 

Lets have Jericho win the world title for example, but have Cody win the 'Intercontinental' title after a feud with another high up guy. Make the titles mean something. Then if needed you can introduce a TV title for the lower down guys who are just starting and looking to build.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Moxley vs Omega is just a smokescreen for Moxley vs. Jericho. I could see it having a non-finish. I'm sure AEW wants to use both Omega and Moxley as top babyfaces.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't like to do the whole over-speculating stuff, but for me, I see it as a clear well worked story that Omega will take a few "big show" losses before he defeats Jericho to win the AEW Championship. 

And no, I don't feel anything related to PAC had to do with this. I saw Jericho as the first champion since the inception. He's 48 & the major name/face behind AEW's instant credibility; might as well ride his remaining value instantly.

We'll see how things pan out.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

well we will see, I also hate doing the whole speculation thing because it hurts the enjoyment. BUT 
I think they just replaced pac with Y2J, if pac was supposed to beat hangman and then lose to omega for the title, I think they slightly changed things. 
Y2J gets the title by beating hangman ( something pac would have done) and then loses to omega for the title down the road. but again we don't know. 
it's difficult to stop this habit that the wwe product gave us ( at least me) to think like a booker instead of a fan.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Here is some real speculation. Do we think CM Punk joins AEW at some point?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Here is some real speculation. Do we think CM Punk joins AEW at some point?


If he could ever be convinced he'd do it at All Out I think.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Here is some real speculation. Do we think CM Punk joins AEW at some point?


I predict he shows up at All Out. If he doesn't then probably not. If he has any desire to return to wrestling he won't pass up the adrenaline rush that hometown pop would give him.


----------



## TOPDAWG21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> i am of the guy that think it's bad to make your biggest guy lose too much just to tell a story, and like they said wins and loss matter so how are they gonna justify keeping omega at an high level when he loses all his matches? whaaat if the public just stops caring because he loses too much ? play it safe, have him pin moxley in a very very close way and get away with it. then mox can climb back and get his victory later.


At this point does Cody, young bucks, or Omega care about wins or losses anymore? I mean nobody remembers how many times flair or Hogan won or lost they just remember how long they were around and how good they were. 

I'd say having your legacy be you helped start a wrestling company that may be around for years would be much better than fake wins or loses. Your wreslting career can only last so long but they can all work for AEW till old age if it stays around.



The_Great_One21 said:


> What will there 2nd title be by the way?
> 
> A world title, some tag titles, a womans title, and then what will the 'mid card' title be?
> 
> Personally, I would actually think about really pushing the 'mid card' title. Make it feel important. That is something they can do because in WWE mid card belts have stigma because they have spent years shitting on them. In AEW they could make the 2nd title basically be almost as important as the top title. I don't watch NJPW but isn't that something they do?
> 
> Lets have Jericho win the world title for example, but have Cody win the 'Intercontinental' title after a feud with another high up guy. Make the titles mean something. Then if needed you can introduce a TV title for the lower down guys who are just starting and looking to build.



I'dd not have a mid-card title but a belt that is the wrestler's belt. I mean look at the Intercontinental title of WWE and the guys who had that belt. Have that belt for guys who suck on the mic but are great wrestlers.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> What will there 2nd title be by the way?
> 
> A world title, some tag titles, a womans title, and then what will the 'mid card' title be?
> 
> Personally, I would actually think about really pushing the 'mid card' title. Make it feel important. That is something they can do because in WWE mid card belts have stigma because they have spent years shitting on them. In AEW they could make the 2nd title basically be almost as important as the top title. I don't watch NJPW but isn't that something they do?
> 
> Lets have Jericho win the world title for example, but have Cody win the 'Intercontinental' title after a feud with another high up guy. Make the titles mean something. Then if needed you can introduce a TV title for the lower down guys who are just starting and looking to build.


Don't think they'll have a mid card title as of yet. 

Big three will be fine to start off with in my opinion. World, Women's, Tag Team. 

Once they're capable of actually building a mid card with coherent storylines that warrant fighting over something, then perhaps introduce one. They've pretty much said they don't want people to feel like they're stuck at a certain level etc


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I actually think they need a midcard title , or the midcard guys could look like they are doing nothing, give them a title, make it a competitive one, that can be defended on tv. ( unlike the world title which can only be defended on ppv), it will make the midcard title more important.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TOPDAWG21 said:


> At this point does Cody, young bucks, or Omega care about wins or losses anymore? I mean nobody remembers how many times flair or Hogan won or lost they just remember how long they were around and how good they were.
> 
> I'd say having your legacy be you helped start a wrestling company that may be around for years would be much better than fake wins or loses. Your wreslting career can only last so long but they can all work for AEW till old age if it stays around.


kenny cares much more than cody and the bucks and doesn't seem to be that much involved into the evp thing except for the Joshi. and I really want Kenny vs mox to be this generation's great rivalry. and you can't make that with a weak Kenny


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*










Cool graphic.


----------



## Mr.Monkey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Honestly i would just slowly build a brand of double or nothing like what vince did with mania . Why blow all your load. Let the Stars align. Here double of nothing had moxley debut. Have negotiations with Punk next year for double or nothing when his contract expires in UFC . Then you could try to get Cena in a long term storline line where he turns heel a year after he debuts in when his own contract to expire in 2021. Dammit all these ideas scrambling in my head. OK here how it goes

year 1 mox.
year 2 punk. 
after both years once they're heat comes off you can use them to put the original AEW roster over
year 3 Cena( This year Mox and Punk thinks that they're better than everybody else and if it wasn't for them AEW would be nothing with the fans turning back on them with them feeling used. Mox and Punk offers Cena giving advice to him saying that the company and fans would turn on him eventually.)
Year 4 They all form a faction( thinking they created AEW so they could destroy it. Running rough shot for over a year.
Year 5 You get a supporting huge celebrity to fued with the future face of the company. Like MJF if he gets over enough or somebody else. Making a hybrid storyline between where it's NWO vs a Mike Tyson and Stone Cold to bring down the factin of mox punk and Cena.


Just my idea. As i would not have AEW blow their load all quickly. 
Need that yearly buzz

I mean Shows like game of thrones and walking dead have their 10 episodes(roughly) just once a year. Of course i believe the higher ups in AEW have their own vision.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mr.Monkey said:


> Honestly i would just slowly build a brand of double or nothing like what vince did with . Why blow all your load. Let the Stars align. Here double of nothing had moxley debut. Have negotiations with Punk next year for double or nothing when his contract expires in UFC . Then you could try to get Cena in a long term storline line where he turns heel a year after he debuts in when his own contract to expire in 2021. Dammit all these ideas scrambling in my head. OK here how it goes
> 
> year 1 mox.
> year 2 punk.
> after both years once they're heat comes off you can use them to put the original AEW roster over
> year 3 Cena( This year Mox and Punk thinks that they're better than everybody else and if it wasn't for them AEW would be nothing with the fans turning back on them with them feeling used. Mox and Punk offers Cena giving advice to him saying that the company and fans would turn on him eventually.)
> Year 4 They all form a faction( thinking they created AEW so they could destroy it. Running rough shot for over a year.
> Year 5 You get a supporting huge celebrity to fued with the future face of the company. Like MJF if he gets over enough or somebody else. Making a hybrid storyline between where it's NWO vs a Mike Tyson and Stone Cold to bring down the factin of mox punk and Cena.
> 
> 
> Just my idea. As i would have AEW blow their load all quickly.
> Need that yearly buzz
> 
> I mean Shows like game of thrones and walking dead have their 10 episodes(roughly) just once a year.


Who the fuck needs Cena when we have MJF?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You need to generate even more buzz going into live television.

Punk is not only friendly with the guys involved within AEW, he's been in talks with the owner for over half a year and its in his home town. CM Punk is THE biggest available name they can get. Even if it's just to show him in the audience or something. Him just BEING there creates buzz. Has he signed? Is he just there as a fan? If he can get in the ring to do a promo or interrupt someone, even better. I'd still have MJF come out to Cult of Personality to a chorus of boos only for Punk to then come out and confront him to the pop of the night.

It's likely that Marty Scurll will debut when live TV comes round but he's not on the level of Moxley and Punk and likely never will be - a welcome addition to the overall roster though.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Cool graphic.


 the cross and the stars are going to make people speculate so much :lol like this cross between both their names is the one on punk's bandages on his hands :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think it would be a good idea to wait until they’re on TV and build some guys lower on the card and letting people get used to them before introducing a mid card title.

But when they do, no one should hold it first before MJF and he needs to hold it for a long time.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

wow i am surprised emjf got such a success among fans, I am happy they got young talent like that.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Here is some real speculation. Do we think CM Punk joins AEW at some point?


I said it before if he gets the itch for it again, he definitely go AEW way before WWE. So I could see him going back for a few matches maybe. I be surprised if it happens anytime soon though.


----------



## imthegame19

Geeee said:


> I wonder if Moxley vs Omega is just a smokescreen for Moxley vs. Jericho. I could see it having a non-finish. I'm sure AEW wants to use both Omega and Moxley as top babyfaces.


Not sure what they will do. But it's gonna be pretty hard to make Moxley a heel anytime soon. They should just go Stone Cold route with him and destroying everyone.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Cool graphic.


Can’t fucking wait. This and Mox vs. Omega plus whatever Cody and The Bucks are doing have me amped to be going there with some friends. Was at DON and the crowd was on fire, I expect the same at All Out.


----------



## IronMan8

Kahn’s comments on Punk were a bit of a tell.

99.99% expecting Punk to appear in Chicago


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



IronMan8 said:


> Kahn’s comments on Punk were a bit of a tell.
> 
> 99.99% expecting Punk to appear in Chicago


Me too. Makes business sense for both parties. Even a short term run - just give me a Omega vs Punk PPV main event payoff. Punk gets seven figures for a 6 month run, helps hype a WWE competitor to stick it to HHH and Steph. AEW gets the wrestling buzz and Punk fans to tune in for his run and hope to keep them. 

Have him debut at All Out physically. Promote a live mic on the debut episode of Wednesday Night Dynamite whenever it will be.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



IronMan8 said:


> Kahn’s comments on Punk were a bit of a tell.
> 
> 99.99% expecting Punk to appear in Chicago


Agreed. While he didn’t say Punk was signed, he said Punk was in the first roster list he made of people he wanted and that he got everyone he wanted. Cant wait for All Out.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Problem with Punk is he's a bit selfish. Guys like Jericho, Moxley, Omega and Rhodes. Can't gonna upset losing to each other or if they re not in the main event of a big ppv. I can't see Punk coming back unless he was put in the main events and paid the most. I can't see Punk even being ok with second biggest match on the card like Moxley is with Omega at All Out. If he was selfish about it. 



He could say before I put my notice in WWE. I pinned current Universal Champion in back to back matches and only Reigns, Lesnar and Rollins main evented more ppvs the him since 2014. He's done more and on the biggest stage then anyone on AEW roster over the last 5 years. 


Yet I expect him to lose to Omega at All Out. Its not about that for them though. These guys are all working together to put on a good product and trust each other. They know they will all have a chance to shine at some point. I'm not sure Punk would be on the same page with these guys.


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Sin City Saint said:


> Can’t fucking wait. This and Mox vs. Omega plus whatever Cody and The Bucks are doing have me amped to be going there with some friends. Was at DON and the crowd was on fire, I expect the same at All Out.


Aint it the Golden Rhodes vs The Bucks?


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Punk would be the biggest star in the game so get him back even for a short run they should do all they can to do it. They need to come out the gate HOT when TV starts and Punk would be the best way to do that. Use Punk to get them through the door, and then when he leaves the fans will stay because hopefully the product will be so good.

Everyone assuming All Out but I actually think maybe they should save him for the PPV before they start TV.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



zrc said:


> Aint it the Golden Rhodes vs The Bucks?


That's at Fight for the Fallen in July.


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> That's at Fight for the Fallen in July.


fuck me sideways, it should be at all out.


----------



## Death Rider

I mean instead of a midcard title how about a different kind of title like a hardcore one?


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> I mean instead of a midcard title how about a different kind of title like a hardcore one?


iron man belt


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Maybe we'll get The Golden Lovers vs The Golden Rhodes at All Out. :banderas

Gedo lent them Okada for a singles match at All In so it's not an impossibility.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134680039037870081


BulletClubFangirl said:


> Maybe we'll get The Golden Lovers vs The Golden Rhodes at All Out. :banderas
> 
> Gedo lent them Okada for a singles match at All In so it's not an impossibility.


NJPW and AEW don't work together and they won't for the foreseeable future. Not happening.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Even if they don't have a regular exchange of talent or work dual branded cards I can easily see them lending each other a wrestler for special occasions. Kenny said he's allowed to work with NJPW so there's already some leeway and willingness to work with each other. There's a precedent for this with NJPW lending their ace for All In and even though they're a rival company now I still think a working relationship is in the cards. Many people think they'll ditch ROH for AEW down the line. Even if they don't go that far, what would prevent them from letting Ibushi work one event for AEW?


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

NJPW has cards planned on each of AEW's next three shows anyway. Fyter Fest collides with Australia, Fight for Fallen with G1 Night 2 and All Out with Royal Quest. Maybe they'll work something out over the autumn period but it isn't in the works for the next three months.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Oh I didn't know about the conflicting dates. You're right then V-Trigger. Sucks too because I've wanted that match for a while. Least we might get Kenny vs Dustin at some point.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The All Out poster with the stars is interesting isn't it? It has the stars one it which are obviously the CM Punk thing he had on all his shirts and his symbol. I'm not sure if I am a fan of that to be honest because it is hinting at his return to wrestling. I have always thought in pro wrestling that big returns should just be out of nowhere. Makes it better.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> The All Out poster with the stars is interesting isn't it? It has the stars one it which are obviously the CM Punk thing he had on all his shirts and his symbol. I'm not sure if I am a fan of that to be honest because it is hinting at his return to wrestling. I have always thought in pro wrestling that big returns should just be out of nowhere. Makes it better.


It's literally the flag of Chicago.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> It's literally the flag of Chicago.


Didn't know that. I'm British so don't have the flags of cities in America memorised


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The stars are common for most things in Chicago. NXT Takeover II had them in the logo. The women's soccer team is called the Red Stars I do believe. It's really the only city I can think of that markets their city flag


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Didn't know that. I'm British so don't have the flags of cities in America memorised


I'm British too.

Just common sense. Don't worry, you know now.


----------



## Brock

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134581810443235329
Coventry isn't too far from where I live too :lol


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

As someone who has been to Coventry probs the biggest thing that has ever happened there


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is Mox vs. Omega official for All Out?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not yet. Probably waiting for June 14


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nope and there's no guarantee it'll happen.

Moxley was just trying to make an impact.

Makes logical sense though, especially as Page/Jericho as a headliner doesn't scream BUY THIS PPV.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's weird because wikipedia is listing it. I would hold off on that match until later. Both guys need to be hot going into the TV deal.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> I'm British too.
> 
> Just common sense. Don't worry, you know now.


Yeah the flag of an american city is common sense.

Seems the common sense of what common sense means isn't common sense.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Jedah said:


> It's weird because wikipedia is listing it. I would hold off on that match until later. Both guys need to be hot going into the TV deal.


like I like to say, there is always a way to make both the winner and the loser looks like one million bucks after a match. 
I think that's what they tried at double or nothing but obviously Jericho's shape hindered their plans a little bit :lol


----------



## imthegame19

Jedah said:


> Is Mox vs. Omega official for All Out?


Omega did a interview saying he gets first crack at Moxley and talked as a match was happening between the two. So it's gonna happen at All Out.



https://youtu.be/hDO7B8OhbsQ


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Do people really think AEW got a weekly show on TNT just with Jericho and Moxley? There has to be a third man in this. There is still one more big PPV before their TNT debut and I think one more big name needs to show up. I could be wrong, but I just feel they have one more Ace up their sleeve.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Moxley/Omega is definitely happening at All Out or else that brawl at DoN wouldn't have happened as such. It'll co-main event with Page/Jericho for the title as a one-two punch, especially now with WWE deliberately putting the next NXT UK Takeover on the same day.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> It's literally the flag of Chicago.


While it is the flag of Chicago they didn't have to add it. The guys running AEW know damn well wrestling fans associate those stars to CM Punk.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> Do people really think AEW got a weekly show on TNT just with Jericho and Moxley? There has to be a third man in this. There is still one more big PPV before their TNT debut and I think one more big name needs to show up. I could be wrong, but I just feel they have one more Ace up their sleeve.


unk2

"HE WAS THE THIRD MAN!!!" :lol


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> While it is the flag of Chicago they didn't have to add it. The guys running AEW know damn well wrestling fans associate those stars to CM Punk.


Why didn't they need to add it?

They used stars on the "ALL-IN" poster last year and had the stars on the title belt too. I happen to think Punk will be seen at ALL-OUT and will be thoroughly disappointed if he isn't but I don't think their poster has anything to do with it.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## Chan Hung

Hoping they have Punk. That would be epic unk


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Punk and Ambrose had a bunch or matches on Raw and Smackdown in 2013/2014 too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So NXT UK Takeover: Cardiff takes place the afternoon of All Out. Thoughts?


----------



## imthegame19

EMGESP said:


> Do people really think AEW got a weekly show on TNT just with Jericho and Moxley? There has to be a third man in this. There is still one more big PPV before their TNT debut and I think one more big name needs to show up. I could be wrong, but I just feel they have one more Ace up their sleeve.


Yes I do. TNT was interested to get back in wrestling. While there is clearly interest in AEW considering it's shows are selling well and it's not even on tv yet. If it was a given they needed more big names then Goldberg would have signed. Which was originally rumored.


At end of the day Tony Khan and his money is what gets it on tv. When they want to get back into wrestling, see early success and financial backer like Khan family. Well that alone will get you on tv. Plus TNT not playing money to produce the show. Their splitting ad revenue with AEW. So if it's not doing well then TNT can cancel it with very little investment. While AEW will need ratings to do well to not only stay on tv but also pay for production for the show and hopefully make a profit. 


Yes CM Punk might show up, but it's far from a given. Even if he does I don't expect him full time with the company. He might do a match or two to see how he likes it. But if it was a given Punk was coming he would already have been there. Since Tony Khan tried to sign him before he went to Jericho and I'm sure many times since then 



Honestly for Punk to fit in he would have to change his attitude. He can't go into it wanting to be the main event guy and get all pissed if he's not. So it's gonna be up to him. If he's ok coming back to lose matches sometimes and not always be in the main event. 


At 40 and out of wrestling for 5 years. I do wonder if he wants to come back. If he does he has to have totally different attitude and worry more about having fun. Then place on the card, jobbing, pay etc. Even Jericho said door is open if he wants to come back and changes his ways pretty much.


----------



## Claro De Luna

imthegame19 said:


> Yes I do. TNT was interested to get back in wrestling. While there is clearly interest in AEW considering it's shows are selling well and it's not even on tv yet. If it was a given they needed more big names then Goldberg would have signed. Which was originally rumored.
> 
> 
> At end of the day Tony Khan and his money is what gets it on tv. When they want to get back into wrestling, see early success and financial backer like Khan family. Well that alone will get you on tv. Plus TNT not playing money to produce the show. Their splitting ad revenue with AEW. So if it's not doing well then TNT can cancel it with very little investment. While AEW will need ratings to do well to not only stay on tv but also pay for production for the show and hopefully make a profit.
> 
> 
> Yes CM Punk might show up, but it's far from a given. Even if he does I don't expect him full time with the company. He might do a match or two to see how he likes it. But if it was a given Punk was coming he would already have been there. Since Tony Khan tried to sign him before he went to Jericho and I'm sure many times since then
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly for Punk to fit in he would have to change his attitude. He can't go into it wanting to be the main event guy and get all pissed if he's not. So it's gonna be up to him. If he's ok coming back to lose matches sometimes and not always be in the main event.
> 
> 
> At 40 and out of wrestling for 5 years. I do wonder if he wants to come back. If he does he has to have totally different attitude and worry more about having fun. Then place on the card, jobbing, pay etc. Even Jericho said door is open if he wants to come back and changes his ways pretty much.


It was reported a few weeks ago that TNT will be paying the production costs.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

NXT UK, New Japan UK Show and ALL OUT all on the same day.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This is a classic petty move by WWE and nobody can argue this unless you don't know your pro wrestling/WWE history with these kinds of things.

AEW got the ITV TV deal in the UK WWE likely were looking for after Sky dropped them and they had to settle for BTSports. Also, New Japan has been looking to expand in the UK for quite some time so this show on that day is very important for them. Add that World of Sport is still a thing out there and WWE feels like they are losing their footing or public stronghold on the UK scene (which is dumb since they basically made spineless promotions like PROGRESS and ICW cuck to them at their will).

Going to be interesting to see how this day plays out. WWE is definitely worried about the ramifications of AEW's All Out as it nears their TV show (ITV4 in the UK to keep it relative) and the New Japan expansion in the UK. Nobody is going to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Death Rider

WINNING said:


> So NXT UK Takeover: Cardiff takes place the afternoon of All Out. Thoughts?


Might go watch nxt Cardiff live and then watch the better show at home. Probs done as a way to compete though


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

"WWE aren't in war with AEW" 

Schedules a Takeover on the same night as ALL OUT. :monkey 

War is upon us, ladies and gentlemen :banderas


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

To be clear, I still don't think there is a war. Not yet, anyway. However, this is a preemptive strike from WWE to undercut AEW's All Out weekend (you have to think they'll find a way to mess with Starrcast III as well) and New Japan's UK expansion all in one shot. 

They're *this* arrogant. I've seen this movie before.

To you AEW fans, these underhanded moves are what you're going to have to deal with as AEW continues to find its mainstream footing. As we get closer to the TNT show, you'll see more of it I promise you.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

NXT UK is a meme anyway. It's existence killed a massive portion of the British indies and for that I'll never attend a card or watch it on the network. It may dig well into NJPW's attendance considering that the card for Royal Quest isn't going to be announced until 2 weeks before and they can do a ton of counter-promotion but it's not going to affect AEW in the slightest. The Takeover/NXT format is already super dated anyway and going head to head with a stacked show while running a minimalist approach isn't going to do much damage. Using it as counter-programming is going to rub a few fans the wrong way too.

NJPW may not achieve a sell-out now but it was always going to run a fine line. A few ticket categories are sold out already but dilution in the market didn't exist then and I think anyone who desperately wanted to go has already purchased tickets. They need to announce a few matches in the next two months rather than the entire card 2 weeks before the show IMO.

But yeah, AEW won't be at all affected.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> This is a classic petty move by WWE and nobody can argue this unless you don't know your pro wrestling/WWE history with these kinds of things.
> 
> AEW got the ITV TV deal in the UK WWE likely were looking for after Sky dropped them and they had to settle for BTSports. Also, New Japan has been looking to expand in the UK for quite some time so this show on that day is very important for them. *Add that World of Sport is still a thing out there* and WWE feels like they are losing their footing or public stronghold on the UK scene (which is dumb since they basically made spineless promotions like PROGRESS and ICW cuck to them at their will).
> 
> Going to be interesting to see how this day plays out. WWE is definitely worried about the ramifications of AEW's All Out as it nears their TV show (ITV4 in the UK to keep it relative) and the New Japan expansion in the UK. Nobody is going to convince me otherwise.


Thought Meltzer said that with AEW on ITV World of Sport was pretty much dead.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

All Out with Jon Moxley or NXT UK, a show I've seen people on reddit question if it started to air already. Wow, I wonder, what can possibly be the more attractive option here?


----------



## Death Rider

Raye said:


> All Out with Jon Moxley or NXT UK, a show I've seen people on reddit question if it started to air already. Wow, I wonder, what can possibly be the more attractive option here?


I mean this. Only reason I am going is it will be close to where I live and easy to get to. Plus I like some of the talent


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Look, who am I to call HHH a liar, but I don't believe for a second that the date for this show was set before Mania.

And honestly, AEW has nothing to worry about. NXT UK is literally their 5th brand with no buzz around it right now.

That all being said, it doesn't bother me. This is the kind of "competition" I like. Not Cody smashing HHH's throne or Sami mentioning them on Raw.

Petty in a way sure. But if it leads to potentially more great wrestling, I won't complain. And with NXT UK's roster improving as of late, it could very well be a great show when all is said and done. It won't effect AEW, unless All Out just shits the bed in some way. But again, something like this or if AEW ran a show the same day as a big WWE event, that stuff doesn't bother me.


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So I go over to LordofPain and other than the Takeover results all the most viewed reports are AEW. :lmao

I'm actually looking forward to anything this company puts out, whereas I completely forgot there was another NXT Takeover last night. It will be interesting what the next few shows do in terms of buyrate and if they're able to keep hold of the type of number they got for Double or Nothing. Oh and more Jungle Boy of course :lmao


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

NXT UK is literal garbage anyway.

They're on at different times, like a 6 hour gap between start times, so whilst I do think it's probably petty and they knew EXACTLY what they were doing, it ultimately doesn't make too much of a difference. Those watching NXT UK who will want to watch ALL OUT still can. Those even attending NXT UK and wanting to watch ALL OUT still can.

I just wonder how long it'll be until they have an NXT TakeOver on the same night as a AEW PPV at the same start time. Being in 2019 (or 2020 if it happens) it does mean we have an easier way of watching two things at once. I could quite easily watch a TakeOver on the Network for example and an AEW PPV on my television through Box Office PPV.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wouldn't surprise me at all. It would be like WCW putting on the Clash of Champions on the same night as Wrestlemania or Vince trying to get Starcade off PPV providers if it aired the same as Survivor Series.

NXT UK ultimately isn't shit. If I can barely stand NXT in its current form, why would I attempt to watch its UK counterpart? It'll affect New Japan's UK show more than anything.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

NXT is a waste of time because everyone who gets called up immediately gets buried on the main roster once Vince gets his disgusting hands on their characters. Any "wrestling fan" who supports it over All Out deserves the product WWE has given them since 09.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> NXT UK is literal garbage anyway.
> 
> They're on at different times, like a 6 hour gap between start times, so whilst I do think it's probably petty and they knew EXACTLY what they were doing, it ultimately doesn't make too much of a difference. Those watching NXT UK who will want to watch ALL OUT still can. Those even attending NXT UK and wanting to watch ALL OUT still can.
> 
> I just wonder how long it'll be until they have an NXT TakeOver on the same night as a AEW PPV at the same start time. Being in 2019 (or 2020 if it happens) it does mean we have an easier way of watching two things at once. I could quite easily watch a TakeOver on the Network for example and an AEW PPV on my television through Box Office PPV.


Agreed. If I was choosing between the two, it would be ALL OUT. If they do that it will fail hard. I can watch takeover the next night on the network


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't think AEW has anything to worry about.

NXT UK is smaller niche of a small niche of a niche lol.

AEW will have so much momentum going into those months especially with their TV starting soon.
AEW also have Y2J, Moxley, Cody, Bucks, etc etc. and who knows if anymore signings will come before then.
NXT UK doesn't have anyone that can compare to that (I would say even NXT can't compare with that)


----------



## sim8

I hope NXT UK, All Out, and NJPW all have sell outs. They in 3 very different locations so that shouldnt be an issue. I will be watching all 3 but All Out is the only one im definitely watching live. Should be a good day for pro wrestling


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Trying to find a link to watch Double or Nothing and struggling, any help.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mainboy said:


> Trying to find a link to watch Double or Nothing and struggling, any help.


Buy it on BR Live/Fite if you live outside the US.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Alvarez explained that the pac thing isn't aew's fault because pac agreed on their program months! ago and dragon gate changed the plans in last minute by telling pac he won't lose the title anytime soon. 


as for nxt uk I don't believe triple h's explanation but it doesn't matter because considering the magnitude of all out , the uk show is worthless , add to that that there is a big njpw show the same day and it's basically dead. and it hairs ( nxt uk) the same moment as a rugby match, it's a very dumb move by wwe. 
for the first time in years it feels like wwe is booking their show on the week end of another big promotion. ( all out week end) so even there for me it makes them look bad.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Random but I didn't know Kip Sabian and Joey Janela were a thing. I guess Sabianelope > Janelope.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Watched AEW for the first time with Double or Nothing but I was kinda hip to some of the storylines. I'm excited they copped this money deal after watching, here are some observations I made keep in my mind I probably don't know what I'm talking about for most of it

Negatives:

- idk if it's just inexperience for cameramen and the people in charge of what camera they're broadcasting but there's lots of botches and moves not being hit on target 
- i think there's too many false finishes. some of them are nice but I feel like it takes away from what they could do with the match when they overdo it
- I liked the Jericho vs Omega match but I feel they could have done more with it
- Some of the characters lowkey look like WWE ripoffs (Kylie gave off Bayley vibes, MJF gave off Miz vibes, last but not least Cody took the Cody Rhodes character from WWE)
- one of the commentators wack
- i had something big here but i forgot what it was

Positives:

- i don't know if it's just bc I was high when I was watching, but the matches are so compelling they pull you in and make you believe. Like in the Cody Dustin match with all the blood I genuinely thought the match was finna stop any second and then they just pull out some crazy move and are back fresh
- pretty much all the characters are executed better than WWE
- I like the little variations they got for shit like the 10 count rule and also the ring being so much closer to the crowd makes everything a lot more real and intense
- Actual wrestling is better, you can hear the impact of the moves, the way the matches are broadcast, everything about the matches is better
- Cierro Miedo is sick, Moxley was nice
- overall I just want this to grow and more people to come over bc this could be big for the quality of both AEW and WWE


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Loominaty said:


> Negatives:
> - Some of the characters lowkey look like WWE ripoffs (Kylie gave off Bayley vibes, MJF gave off Miz vibes, *last but not least Cody took the Cody Rhodes character from WWE)*


Sorry but n**** what :rock5


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

:taker Uh...bro? Cody aint anything like he was in WWE.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah what can you explain that comment about rhodes being like he was in WWE?


----------



## Terminus

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Finally got to watch double or nothing on Saturday with my brother and it was terrific for the most part. We both abandoned WWF in 2013 due to the PG shit stain that it is and we really both tried still be into TNA but due the constant changing of channels and complete shit management killled that. Finally there's a real alternative to WWE since WCW :laugh: Match of the night for us was the Rhoodes brothers as that was an instant classic but there were other gems in there as well. Overall an A+ pay-per view. Only complaint was the other 2 announcers besides JR sorta sucked, but they are still LIGHTYEARS better then that cuck Michael Cole. Thanks god for AEW reminds of when the industry was in late 90s and early 2000s. Just so much excitement and everything was new. Anyhow it caused me to change my avatar for the first time in 6 years so I'm all in.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

dam y'all had a strong response to that comment

I was being ironic in that last one abt Cody stealing his own character


----------



## Terminus

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Loominaty said:


> Watched AEW for the first time with Double or Nothing but I was kinda hip to some of the storylines. I'm excited they copped this money deal after watching, here are some observations I made keep in my mind I probably don't know what I'm talking about for most of it
> 
> Negatives:
> 
> - idk if it's just inexperience for cameramen and the people in charge of what camera they're broadcasting but there's lots of botches and moves not being hit on target
> - i think there's too many false finishes. some of them are nice but I feel like it takes away from what they could do with the match when they overdo it
> - I liked the Jericho vs Omega match but I feel they could have done more with it
> - *Some of the characters lowkey look like WWE ripoffs (Kylie gave off Bayley vibes, MJF gave off Miz vibes, last but not least Cody took the Cody Rhodes character from WWE)*
> - one of the commentators wack
> - i had something big here but i forgot what it was
> 
> Positives:
> 
> - i don't know if it's just bc I was high when I was watching, but the matches are so compelling they pull you in and make you believe. Like in the Cody Dustin match with all the blood I genuinely thought the match was finna stop any second and then they just pull out some crazy move and are back fresh
> - pretty much all the characters are executed better than WWE
> - I like the little variations they got for shit like the 10 count rule and also the ring being so much closer to the crowd makes everything a lot more real and intense
> - Actual wrestling is better, you can hear the impact of the moves, the way the matches are broadcast, everything about the matches is better
> - Cierro Miedo is sick, Moxley was nice
> - overall I just want this to grow and more people to come over bc this could be big for the quality of both AEW and WWE


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Loominaty said:


> dam y'all had a strong response to that comment
> 
> I was being ironic in that last one abt Cody stealing his own character


I don't see the irony because he in no way stole his own character??


----------



## Terminus

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Loominaty said:


> dam y'all had a strong response to that comment
> 
> I was being ironic in that last one abt Cody stealing his own character


I don't know all but that lol. But if you look at my name it's actually Damien Sandows finisher. I watched WWE bury both him and Cody at the same time to feed John Cena's (your avatar) ego and Vince's dementia. It's both funny and really sad at the same time. With that sad besides the WWE homers, shills, butt-boyz we all want the same thing which is good wrestling matches, with decent story lines. Anyhow keep pimpin player.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

that bullet was sarcasm homie


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I must say between the AEW section and everyone shitposting in the weekly Raw/Smackdown threads I don't think I've ever had this much fun being part of the IWC.


----------



## sim8

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I must say between the AEW section and everyone shitposting in the weekly Raw/Smackdown threads I don't think I've ever had this much fun being part of the IWC.


Hahahahaha this had me creasing


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I must say between the AEW section and everyone shitposting in the weekly Raw/Smackdown threads I don't think I've ever had this much fun being part of the IWC.


please tell me you are not team Scarlett, I am trying to push for some Eva marie shitposting. gotta give spotlight to some new talent :lol


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> please tell me you are not team Scarlett, I am trying to push for some Eva marie shitposting. gotta give spotlight to some new talent :lol


>Talent

:ha :ha :ha

Oh, Pat! You're such a kidder! Eva, "Talented!" AHA, AHAHAHAHA! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


*HA*

*HA*

*HA*

*HA*


*HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!*



:tommy


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> >Talent
> 
> :ha :ha :ha
> 
> Oh, Pat! You're such a kidder! Eva, "Talented!" AHA, AHAHAHAHA! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> *HA*
> 
> *HA*
> 
> *HA*
> 
> *HA*
> 
> 
> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :tommy


we both now what talent we are talking about bro :tommy
eva for world champ please.


----------



## Chan Hung

Come on PAC...we can use an extra heel


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Loominaty said:


> that bullet was sarcasm homie


Damn, AEW brought my man RhodesForWHC out of retirement.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Why don't AEW topics trend on WF Most Popular Discussions? WWE collusion conspiracy or coding error? You be the judge.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So on the Road to Double or Nothing they had a profile on a British wrestler and his mom had cancer or something; either way he was suppose to be in the CBR. I can't remember seeing him at all. Did I miss him or an announcement that he wasn't going to be in it?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> So on the Road to Double or Nothing they had a profile on a British wrestler and his mom had cancer or something; either way he was suppose to be in the CBR. I can't remember seeing him at all. Did I miss him or an announcement that he wasn't going to be in it?


Sonny Daze. Yes he was.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> Sonny Daze. Yes he was.


Nope, Anthony Agogo Olympic medal winning boxer from England. I went back to look and it's the same episode, #12, as Sunny Daze but different guy. I don't remember him in the match.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Nope, Anthony Agogo Olympic medal winning boxer from England. I went back to look and it's the same episode, #12, as Sunny Daze but different guy. I don't remember him in the match.


He was never announced in the match.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Anthony Ogogo was never confirmed for the match.

He was just training to become a professional wrestler. Wouldn't surprise me if he's a friend of Tony Khan in all honesty (A bit like how Jack Whitehall is) and they are looking to give him a chance if he shows significant portential. He's young, ridiculously athletic, a great look and can really build on his amateur accolades. I think he does have a problem with his vision though, along with 17 operations throughout his body which is why he had to retire from boxing so hopefully he can get round that.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> He was never announced in the match.


Gotcha, I just remember his feel good video along with Sunny Daze, the guy no legs and the one that had given up wrestling for awhile and was coming back. Those 3 were in the match so I assumed he was too and I just lost him in the confusion.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Anthony Ogogo was never confirmed for the match.
> 
> He was just training to become a professional wrestler. Wouldn't surprise me if he's a friend of Tony Khan in all honesty (A bit like how Jack Whitehall is) and they are looking to give him a chance if he shows significant portential. He's young, ridiculously athletic, a great look and can really build on his amateur accolades. I think he does have a problem with his vision though, along with 17 operations throughout his body which is why he had to retire from boxing so hopefully he can get round that.


Yeah. I think they're trying to craft a real life "career mode" video game-esque narrative around him. Kind of like what you'd find in UFC and WWE video games. Hopefully he works out. I like the guy, he has a great story, and really interested in tracking his development (should he pan out).


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I see britt Baker and page in the local radios etc these days, good thing. If you want to build your next guys, do it properly.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Do you think it would've been better if AEW didn't host these smaller shows before All Out? I think they could've had a clean sweep of quick sellouts heading into their TV debut which would've been better for their momentum and fan perception. Not that Fyter Fest is selling poorly, it's selling very good for a smaller show being held less than a month after Double Or Nothing.


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Do you think it would've been better if AEW didn't host these smaller shows before All Out? I think they could've had a clean sweep of quick sellouts heading into their TV debut which would've been better for their momentum and fan perception. Not that Fyter Fest is selling poorly, it's selling very good for a smaller show being held less than a month after Double Or Nothing.


 I see your point, but doing these little show is kinda a way to remind everyone "we are still there" , they need to keep a certain hype. Because if they do absolutely nothing between double or nothing and all out it's kinda be weird. But I do not think its gonna affect all out. 
Why? Because of the very almost non existent promotion for these shows.theyd didn't advertise them that much which is a great thing since that allows them to 
1) still runs show and kinda keep their hype/get their talents to work actual aew shows 
2) keep their "fresh" "brand new" image by doing a very minimal work of advertising. ( tweeter picture is barely advertising lol) and despite that both shows are doing very well. 
And only then they can basically announce the hangman vs y2j for the title and the omega vs Moxley which is sincerely enough to sell out a show in a place like Chicago:lol


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Do you think it would've been better if AEW didn't host these smaller shows before All Out? I think they could've had a clean sweep of quick sellouts heading into their TV debut which would've been better for their momentum and fan perception. Not that Fyter Fest is selling poorly, it's selling very good for a smaller show being held less than a month after Double Or Nothing.


Nah, good way to make some extra money whilst keeping the AEW hype up.

Also allows them to hone and polish their presentation and production before their next big PPV.

There were some minor hiccups at Double or Nothing and of course these are good little events to try out new things to see what works.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Exactly , since they dont have actual house shows, doing these kind of events is important. 
Also believe it or not, not wrestling for too long doesnt make the wrestler better, he kinda gets out of shape *jerichoooooooooo* 
Even omega ( yes he had to carry y2j the match) but still working these little events where its basically tag matches is a good way to get back in shape. 
Anyway another thing we should discuss is about the wwe talents , I know dean malenko is already scooting, but wwe basically has the best indy guys of like the past 5 years. If people like Ricochet, prince devitt, war raiders are available, is it really a good idea do say "ah you are a wwe dude so no"? 
Moxley came to aew and felt like a different guy maybe taking few wwe midcarder ro build a strong midcard isnt that bad?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Khan has watched the DON PPV back and seen the belt segment. The camera crew responsible for that need a good scolding.


----------



## kchucky

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Will aew ppv in Uk will come in 2020?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



kchucky said:


> Will aew ppv in Uk will come in 2020?


Yes. if not sooner. i think so


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If AEW get good enough ratings for ITV, ITV may cover the costs for a televised UK special event.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Found this funny after all the fake outrage by wwe marks about the PAC match being canceled as if it was a huge unrecoverable black mark for the new company. 
From an article on Forbes: 
"Between April 2018 and April 2019, WWE only delivered on 95 of 237 advertised matches on Raw and SmackDown, meaning that a shockingly low 40% of announced main roster matches actually wound up taking place over that one-year period."


----------



## Chan Hung

Theres a report but anyone could have said the same that I read today that AEW officials have locked in CM Punk for All Out and are just finishing the future dates he will do on paper. To me its not official until we see him come out lol. Sadly we are more likely to get PAC come back lol


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not gonna lie, I would mark out if Punk showed at All Out. 

Btw, the one silver lining of cancellation of Pac-Page match is that Pac will likely have gotten heat from the fans for it if he ever returns to AEW, making him a stronger heel.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well, Moxley just won the IWGP U.S Title.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Damn, AEW brought my man RhodesForWHC out of retirement.


does AEW got an equivalent of Raw


----------



## Death Rider

Gretchen said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, AEW brought my man RhodesForWHC out of retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does AEW got an equivalent of Raw
Click to expand...

Soon. Jpg

It has been announced it will be on TNT in America and itv4 in the UK. I think it is October time


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Well, Moxley just won the IWGP U.S Title.


Already? Well.....I guess I gotta go watch that match. I feel like him and Juice could have a really good, gritty contest.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> Already? Well.....I guess I gotta go watch that match. I feel like him and Juice could have a really good, gritty contest.


It was great. Shows you how much WWE handcuffs their wrestlers.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Theres a report but anyone could have said the same that I read today that AEW officials have locked in CM Punk for All Out and are just finishing the future dates he will do on paper. To me its not official until we see him come out lol. Sadly we are more likely to get PAC come back lol


bro if cm punk comes out it will be the most memorable ppv of the last decade, no matter what the fuck happens. and if they pull this off, then holy shit aew is gonna be on another level! 


V-Trigger said:


> Well, Moxley just won the IWGP U.S Title.


yep saw it, super happy for moxley, but it felt like such a "wwe booking" shit. guy arrives and they put the title on him immediately, it reminds me of what wwe does with the older part timers. 
now I am starting to fear they put the title on Y2J, it won't happen I know, but it would be such a disaster for them to do that...


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There are three different places I can make this post so I will make it here because it is more AEW related then New Japan and I don't want to be banned for Spamming;

If Moxley is still Champion at All Out( I don't think he would be a 2 month Champ)where would he be a priority? All Out or Royal Quest? Both are the same day but at different times and zones. I would suspect AEW would, but NJPW would want him on their show too. Right? Could Moxley do both? Could he defend the title at All Out against Omega? Or someone from NJPW?


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


> Well, Moxley just won the IWGP U.S Title.


I just saw sample online and it was different seeing him without his pants LOL


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Moxley's first match out of WWE and its easily a top 10 match for him, wow, is he ever going to tear it up with AEW, I can't wait to see his match with Joey Janela at FyterFest now, that could be amazing!


----------



## Chan Hung

SPCDRI said:


> Moxley's first match out of WWE and its easily a top 10 match for him, wow, is he ever going to tear it up with AEW, I can't wait to see his match with Joey Janela at FyterFest now, that could be amazing!


It was damn good. I saw the English-speaking version of the video and I don't know who the other dude is, he did quite a few botches, but overall it was a good match ...and it was different from Moxley he definitely had way more energy and some harder-hitting moves!!


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> If Moxley is still Champion at All Out( I don't think he would be a 2 month Champ)where would he be a priority? All Out or Royal Quest?


I'm going from memory from the Melzter podcast, but I recall the AEW deal allows him to work anywhere, but AEW will always be the priority.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Mox needs to tighten up his gut kicks - especially when it's a set-up to his finisher.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> There are three different places I can make this post so I will make it here because it is more AEW related then New Japan and I don't want to be banned for Spamming;
> 
> If Moxley is still Champion at All Out( I don't think he would be a 2 month Champ)where would he be a priority? All Out or Royal Quest? Both are the same day but at different times and zones. I would suspect AEW would, but NJPW would want him on their show too. Right? Could Moxley do both? Could he defend the title at All Out against Omega? Or someone from NJPW?


Aew , because he has a full time contract with them. He made fun of it saying he signed another corporate contract that ties him to a company, right after leaving wwe lol


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> There are three different places I can make this post so I will make it here because it is more AEW related then New Japan and I don't want to be banned for Spamming;
> 
> If Moxley is still Champion at All Out( I don't think he would be a 2 month Champ)where would he be a priority? All Out or Royal Quest? Both are the same day but at different times and zones. I would suspect AEW would, but NJPW would want him on their show too. Right? Could Moxley do both? Could he defend the title at All Out against Omega? Or someone from NJPW?


100% All Out.

I just hope they don't get another Dragongate situation going here where if Moxley is still the US champion heading into All Out, they don't want to see him lose like DG didn't want PAC to lose to Omega.

They take that shit seriously in Japan!

I assume NJPW and AEW have spoken about what their actual plans are in future and it works out well for both promotions.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Couldn't they just do an angle where Moxley does something that is worthy of having him stripped of the title? I don't know what that could be, but it could be something that builds on his persona of being unpredictable/chaotic. That way, they can get the title off of him prior to All Out without him having to lose.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> 100% All Out.
> 
> I just hope they don't get another Dragongate situation going here where if Moxley is still the US champion heading into All Out, they don't want to see him lose like DG didn't want PAC to lose to Omega.
> 
> They take that shit seriously in Japan!
> 
> I assume NJPW and AEW have spoken about what their actual plans are in future and it works out well for both promotions.


I would hope New Japan would see how much an opportunity this is in promotion and awareness in the United States of their product and they allow Moxley to defend the belt against Omega(Is this match official for or could they have it another time?) or one of their own wrestlers? My preference would be Sanada if I had my way.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Couldn't they just do an angle where Moxley does something that is worthy of having him stripped of the title? I don't know what that could be, but it could be something that builds on his persona of being unpredictable/chaotic. That way, they can get the title off of him prior to All Out without him having to lose.


Or they could just have Omega cost him the belt?

But I mean that's down to NJPW wanting AEW to progress a feud on their own event :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think Mox will drop the NJPW US Title before August 31st All Out. 

NJPW will be smart as hell when using him. They get all the post WWE publicity - put the US Title on him and then days before he wrestles at All Out they'll have him lose the title to a guy they want put over, and then Mox goes to beat Omega at All Out it's all the better for the NJPW talent who just beat the guy who also just beat Omega. 

Mox was never losing to Janela.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Gretchen said:


> does AEW got an equivalent of Raw


Tuesday or Wednesday night Dynamite, which starts in October on TNT.


----------



## patpat

It's not the same situation, here they dont have to give a fuck about njpw. Moxley is signed to multi year contract with them and is full time aew. Basically they take priority, so they have nothing to say in how aew can book thim. The reason the dragon gate thing happened is because aew was in njpw's position, they were using pac when his home promotion was dragon gate. Here , his home promotion is aew and listening to him, it doesnt sounds like he wants to cause them any kind of issues



ripcitydisciple said:


> I would hope New Japan would see how much an opportunity this is in promotion and awareness in the United States of their product and they allow Moxley to defend the belt against Omega(Is this match official for or could they have it another time?) or one of their own wrestlers? My preference would be Sanada if I had my way.


Aew is never gonna do that, njpw has a show the same day and doing that would literally promote the njpw show which takes place the same day as theirs. If you watched the Moxley vs juice they didn't mention aew a single time. So I dont expect aew to do the service to them and promote their title on one of their biggest show, they aren't fans who wants to build cool stuffs, tbey are business men who wants to do business. So I am not expecting any kind of fancy thing like that for either promotion unless they become partners which wont happen because njpw is partner with Roh.


And no guys if njpw make Moxley lose right before all out , then he is NOT beating omega. These guys cancelled pac because they take their shit seriously and plane like six months in advance, a childish trick like that isnt gonna get them. Not at all. And again people are overestimating the amount of promotion its gonna give njpw. Basically even if the scenario comes true and Moxley does lose to an njpw guy before beating omega. No one is gonna give a shit that this happened. No one is gonna look back and say "oh look..." at least no one in the wider audience. The hype of the show and the upcoming TV show, the promotion and all of that would make Moxley losing the title before irrelevant. And njpw going around saying "hey our guy beat Moxley and Moxley beat omega at all out" would be blatantly promoting all out not only to the western njpw fans but also to their Japanese audience. They ain't doing that.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I hope to god NJPW and AEW will partner. It just makes too much sense for all the stories they can do.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> Aew is never gonna do that, njpw has a show the same day and doing that would literally promote the njpw show which takes place the same day as theirs. If you watched the Moxley vs juice they didn't mention aew a single time. So I dont expect aew to do the service to them and promote their title on one of their biggest show, they aren't fans who wants to build cool stuffs, tbey are business men who wants to do business. So I am not expecting any kind of fancy thing like that for either promotion unless they become partners which wont happen because njpw is partner with Roh.
> 
> 
> And no guys if njpw make Moxley lose right before all out , then he is NOT beating omega. These guys cancelled pac because they take their shit seriously and plane like six months in advance, a childish trick like that isnt gonna get them. Not at all. And again people are overestimating the amount of promotion its gonna give njpw. Basically even if the scenario comes true and Moxley does lose to an njpw guy before beating omega. No one is gonna give a shit that this happened. No one is gonna look back and say "oh look..." at least no one in the wider audience. The hype of the show and the upcoming TV show, the promotion and all of that would make Moxley losing the title before irrelevant. And njpw going around saying "hey our guy beat Moxley and Moxley beat omega at all out" would be blatantly promoting all out not only to the western njpw fans but also to their Japanese audience. They ain't doing that.


I liked what you said but you didn't have to say all of it to answer. I know it is highly unlikely but have you ever heard of 'Wishful Thinking?'


----------



## patpat

ripcitydisciple said:


> I liked what you said but you didn't have to say all of it to answer. I know it is highly unlikely but have you ever heard of 'Wishful Thinking?'


Oh it's because I wasnt replying to you alone. I replied to a post above, but since I suck at quoting, I bothered you with my wall text sorry :laugh:
Well as fans we shouldn't want the partnership to happen yet, we should actually wait until aew is very well established as a solid #2 wrestling company in the us and has it's own great guys so when the crossover happens , they actually feel special. 
But I do think if aew's astonishing success continue, almost any company not named wwe would want to partner with them.

Ps : important note : cm punk is fucking all over Instagram trolling everyone and their mothers. In his latest Instagram story, he says "guys guys omg God I heard there is a new guy signing to aew, and its.....a mommy" :lol :lol guck cm punk 
He is trolling and teasing about aew for two days now, fuck him :cry


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I like that Mox went back to ring gear.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Meh his double or nothing outfit was much better


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> Meh his double or nothing outfit was much better


The trunk is very popular in japan no ?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well I mean, he didn't wrestle at DoN. 

I like the trunks. He's been working out and toning his body to accommodate the wrestling gear to fit more of his shoot=based moveset he's going with if his match with Juice was any indicator.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

He looked much better at NJPW.

Not only did he actually look like a wrestler, but he's finally shed his awful Dean Ambrose skin and is now a completely new entity. Ankle shoes. Tights with barbed wire on them. New move set. New and improved impaler finisher.

Almost as if he done a full Steve Austin and thought fuck it, I can wear all black, no-frills, let my charisma shine through.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

TBH I still wouldn't be surprised if he had completely different gear for AEW :lol The only thing that was the same about his outfit between DoN and NJPW was the MOX jacket :lol

I just like seeing his legs, haha.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






Killer Kross is looking for Moxley.....


----------



## V-Trigger

Great promo by Mox

https://streamable.com/9zsle

Updated PPV number well above 98k buys. 

Just confirmed by Meltzer on WOR.

I'd say it'lll be around 120-150k.

Also, Dave said on WOR that AEW should acknowledge the U.S Title win because AEW fans are NJPW fans as well. What do you think?.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Updated PPV number well above 98k buys.
> 
> Just confirmed by Meltzer on WOR.
> 
> I'd say it'lll be around 120-150k.
> 
> Also, Dave said on WOR that AEW should acknowledge the U.S Title win because AEW fans are NJPW fans as well. What do you think?.


Only if he's going to be allowed to bring the belt to Fyter Fest etc.

Otherwise it's pointless.


----------



## Nothing Finer

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> There are three different places I can make this post so I will make it here because it is more AEW related then New Japan and I don't want to be banned for Spamming;
> 
> If Moxley is still Champion at All Out( I don't think he would be a 2 month Champ)where would he be a priority? All Out or Royal Quest? Both are the same day but at different times and zones. I would suspect AEW would, but NJPW would want him on their show too. Right? *Could Moxley do both*? Could he defend the title at All Out against Omega? Or someone from NJPW?


Not unless NJPW starts very early. He'd have to be on the plane taking off from London at 4PM UK time to be getting off the plane as All Out starts.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Killer Kross is looking for Moxley.....


YOOO, this is amazing.

I'm a HUGE fan of Killer Kross, the dude just has IT. If AEW can get their hands on him, it'd be a huge get.


----------



## RiverFenix

He wore trunks in developmental all the way to his Shield debut when they came out in the swat gear. I don't think what he wore at DoN can be read into as he was doing a post show beat down and not booked on the card it would have been weird to be in wrestling gear. He's not Adam Page afterall. 

I think the gear looked much better at NJPW, I hope he wears that in AEW. He looks like a top guy main eventer like that. Wrestling in jeans - not as much.



MJF said:


> Killer Kross is looking for Moxley.....


A bit clunky, but I appreciate the hustle. Seems pointless if he has a lot of time left on his Impact contract though. I don't remember him being that good in-ring, but definitely has a presence about him. 

He tried out for WWE in February 2018 - I think he'd go to the highest bidder if he ever got out from his current Impact deal.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> YOOO, this is amazing.
> 
> I'm a HUGE fan of Killer Kross, the dude just has IT. If AEW can get their hands on him, it'd be a huge get.


Man I hope him and Scarlett find their way to AEW. I think that would open up so many possibilities for him and for the rest of the roster.


----------



## imthegame19

Nothing Finer said:


> Not unless NJPW starts very early. He'd have to be on the plane taking off from London at 4PM UK time to be getting off the plane as All Out starts.


Yeah no way he would do both with that travel and having big match with Omega. He's already missing Fight for the Fallen to wrestle in Japan most likely. So he's gonna have to be all in for All Out. He said he has his schedule worked out rest of the year.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

WOR: AEW hasn't made the decision to acknowledge Moxley U.S Title win

‘They haven’t decided whether or not they’ll acknowledge the win’. He thinks they should, but we’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> WOR: AEW hasn't made the decision to acknowledge Moxley U.S Title win
> 
> ‘They haven’t decided whether or not they’ll acknowledge the win’. He thinks they should, but we’ll have to wait and see.


I wouldn't. If you acknowledge his win, then you will eventually acknowledge his loss even if you don't mention the latter explicitly on air. You let NJPW control his narrative on AEW programming and will put over the NJPW talent that eventually beats him. 

It's tricky though in that if you acknowledge outside of AEW histories of wrestlers then you sort of have to acknowledge current histories right? Unless the AEW Canon is that once they sign with AEW they are storylined as exclusive. So only their past counts for character bio purposes.

Mox doesn't get any real lapsed NA fan juice from the title, and AEW fans who are also NJPW fans will know it anyways.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'd have no problem with it IF it plays out for storyline purposes.

For example if he's going to be feuding with Omega and its Omega that ends up costing him the belt in Japan, sweet. You can mention the belt on the show and then play into the fact Omega cost him and Moxley has even more reason to destroy him. 

But if not and it's just going to he Moxleys won the belt, will carry it at Fyter Fest, eventually loses in Japan and then at All Out or on TV he no longer has the belt, itd be stupid.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is Matt Cross signed anywhere else right now? Given he was at All In and went over MJF there I'd have thought he'd have a line into AEW. Anybody see Josh Prohibition wrestle lately? Doing a quick look into what Cross is upto I saw he and Prohibition are reforming Youthanasia for another indie. That was a blast from the past mention.


----------



## JoePanther

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Moxley is the the hottest wrestler since Daniel Bryan in 2013/14 or the Summer of Punk. Since his contract expiring he released a video revealing his new name; showed up at Double or Nothing and attacked Jericho, Omega, and the ref, then he stood tall; released a few more promos; won the IWGP US Championship at NJPW; and not to mention his shoots on the WWE in various podcasts. It's really a short resume of work in this month and 5 days since leaving the WWE. I just think that at this moment, Moxley not only has the chance to be the face of AEW, but he has a chance to be the first legit star of the wrestling scene since John Cena of the 00's. Obviously it's going to be up to AEW to ride his momentum and to his star power to the next level and will also require them to have a rivalry to make Moxley into the the his potential is made out to be. I wanted to post something similar to this after Double or Nothing, but in fear of hyperbole, I wanted to wait a few weeks. Now it may still be hyperbole to some degree, but I'm legit feel like we haven't seen the tip of the iceberg on what this guy will end up becoming. My inspiration for this was reading the first 5 champions thread and some folks didn't have Moxley listed as any of the first 5 or him not being a champion in 2+ years. If I'm Cody and the crew, I'm striking while the iron is hot and find a way to have him as champion going into television.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



JoePanther said:


> My inspiration for this was reading the first 5 champions thread and some folks didn't have Moxley listed as any of the first 5 or him not being a champion in 2+ years. If I'm Cody and the crew, I'm striking while the iron is hot and find a way to have him as champion going into television.


Don't worry, Moxley is guaranteed a world title within, at most, 6 months of AEW airing on TNT. The people in charge of this company understand wrestling and are sane, and so they realize what has to be done.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Struggling to find a stream for double or nothing. Any help chaps?


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'd acknowledge his US Title win, emphasis on "he won it in his first match with NJPW." It only makes him look like an even bigger deal.

Hell even WWE acknowledged Brock and AJ'S IWGP title wins.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> I'd acknowledge his US Title win, emphasis on "he won it in his first match with NJPW." It only makes him look like an even bigger deal.
> 
> Hell even WWE acknowledged Brock and AJ'S IWGP title wins.


But you'll also have to acknowledge it when he loose


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not really. You just brush that to the side, the fans won't care.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> Not really. You just brush that to the side, the fans won't care.


Of course they will.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not really, fans don't really care about how the reign's ended as long as it isn't some really bad or stupid way. Just saying something like "Moxley won the title in his debut match" or whatever would be enough.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

putting NJPW over in any way in an aew program when they wouldn't even dare mention that Moxley signed with aew will be weak on their part, and that's why I think and I am convinced they have no intention of doing so( no matter how Dave twist his news to make it seem like there are doubts when I am pretty sure their decision is already made). if so, they would have done it on social media already. right now, aew has nothing to win from njpw,they are 10 times hotter than them in the us. and why would they rely on new Japan talents when their Goal is to create a solid roster? to do some "dream matches" while giving exposure to a company that refused to even acknowledge moxley work with you? 
weakness is why njpw exploited roh for so long, aew has nothing to gain going that path.

also using a new Japan belt to give credibility to your own guys? that's fucking lame. that's admitting weakness, again I hope they never ever go that way. the reason wwe has no problem mentioning njpw is because as of now they are almost ten or 15 times bigger than them in term of brand power and money.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Will Ospreay had some interesting words for the EVPS

*"Some people have left and fair play, take a paycheck and try to ‘change the world’."*

Source: https://www.njpw1972.com/52466?utm_source=hootsuite&utm_medium=&utm_term=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nothing wrong with what he said. 

They did leave, took a paycheck and are trying to change the world.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Will Ospreay had some interesting words for the EVPS
> 
> *"Some people have left and fair play, take a paycheck and try to ‘change the world’."*
> 
> Source: https://www.njpw1972.com/52466?utm_source=hootsuite&utm_medium=&utm_term=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=


well his words will change when he drastically realize their is a big ceiling for gaijins in new Japan. I remember when omega was just like him bragging everywhere about never leaving and blaming "the guys who left" , after a few injuries and realizing that there is so far you can go while being a gaijin, and understanding that sacrificing your body when limitations are put on your career perspective are useless.....he left and was about to join the oh so infamous wwe before aew made the call.
same for aj styles, there was a time when he used to call wwe "this shitty company". every gaijin from devitt to omega end up confronting the cold reality.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Plus, his girlfriend is on the AEW roster.

So I am sure he is pleased with what they're accomplishing regardless.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Nothing wrong with what he said.
> 
> They did leave, took a paycheck and are trying to change the world.


He said it on a condescending manner. Ospreay is a known nutcase that doesn't think what he says. Specially when his girlfriend is under contract.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> well his words will change when he drastically realize their is a big ceiling for gaijins in new Japan. I remember when omega was just like him bragging everywhere about never leaving and blaming "the guys who left" , after a few injuries and realizing that there is so far you can go while being a gaijin, and understanding that sacrificing your body when limitations are put on your career perspective are useless.....he left and was about to join the oh so infamous wwe before aew made the call.
> same for aj styles, there was a time when he used to call wwe "this shitty company". every gaijin from devitt to omega end up confronting the cold reality.


Omega wouldn't have left if AEW wasn't a thing. Nothing to do with this ceiling for gaijins, which Omega actually broke through considering he was what, their first gaijin to ever win the g1, on his first attempt no less. The guy who dethroned Okada, main evented Wrestle Kingdom twice, etc.

If Omega wasn't of threat of leaving, I'm confident he would've won at WK meaning he would've marked winning at the main event of WK as another achievement as well. Tanahashi's title reign being so short seemed to suggest to me that they never really wanted Tanahashi with the title, they just needed to get the title off of Omega. All the talk of Tanahashi being the ace of the new era as well and the man immediately loses it to White, nah I don't believe they ever had serious plans with Tanahashi and only originally intended it to give Omega a big symbolic win over the old ace.


----------



## patpat

well no one cares actually including the guys themselves. with the hype and expectations they are creating, with the success , critical and commercial, they are getting, the pression on them in ten times bigger than before. I really really doubt they care, in fact they should worry about alll out,lol.



Laughable Chimp said:


> Omega wouldn't have left if AEW wasn't a thing. Nothing to do with this ceiling for gaijins, which Omega actually broke through considering he was what, their first gaijin to ever win the g1, on his first attempt no less. The guy who dethroned Okada, main evented Wrestle Kingdom twice, etc.
> 
> If Omega wasn't of threat of leaving, I'm confident he would've won at WK meaning he would've marked winning at the main event of WK as another achievement as well. Tanahashi's title reign being so short seemed to suggest to me that they never really wanted Tanahashi with the title, they just needed to get the title off of Omega. All the talk of Tanahashi being the ace of the new era as well and the man immediately loses it to White, nah I don't believe they ever had serious plans with Tanahashi and only originally intended it to give Omega a big symbolic win over the old ace.


Omega himself said in his interview with Meltzer and meltzer also reported on multiple occasions he was leaving anyway. and was ready to agree to the wwe "no creative freedom" thing and go there. going to wwe was also his dream lol. 
and he also said the plan was for him to actually drop the title at the Madison square garden show ( jay white style). he also gave an insight with the njpw officials and why he disagrees with their way of seeing things ( which is also one of the reasons he left). 
and yeah omega broke the ceiling but giving him the title in the first place ( I think he said it himself) was a problem and they didn't want to put it on him at first ( that part I need to check again because I listened to it quite a time ago). 
but he was definitely leaving aew or not.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They put the top belt on AJ Styles in his debut match, and mid-20's Jay White after barely a year back from excursion.

So while there might be a bit of a ceiling, it seems to be showing holes in it at least.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> They put the top belt on AJ Styles in his debut match, and mid-20's Jay White after barely a year back from excursion.
> 
> So while there might be a bit of a ceiling, it seems to be showing holes in it at least.


The ceiling doesn't have anything to do with championships. It's on how the company values you. You will never be on the same level as a Okada or Tanahashi. Even if they let you main event multiple WK's like they did with Kenny.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> He said it on a condescending manner. Ospreay is a known nutcase that doesn't think what he says. Specially when his girlfriend is under contract.


In what way was it in a condescending manner?

All you sent was text. Is there an interview with him actually saying it?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> The ceiling doesn't have anything to do with championships. It's on how the company values you. You will never be on the same level as a Okada or Tanahashi. Even if they let you main event multiple WK's like they did with Kenny.


this, omega explained it very well on his podcast with meltzer. there is a clear limit. 
every gaijin said everything osprey is saying now, again devitt, Kenny , aj , all of them and all of them ended up the same way/place when they realized it.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> In what way was it in a condescending manner?
> 
> All you sent was text. Is there an interview with him actually saying it?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


>


It didn't sound condescending to me. 

The translation in the link is off to what he actually said. Says this in the video:


"The difference is between me and every other person who says they want to change this place is that I am willing to stay here and I am willing to work my arse off, unlike everyone else who leaves for money. Well done, more power to you guys for leaving and getting that money and changing the world. I appreciate that."

Seems its mixed between staying in kayfabe to get over his character as being loyal. Plus Ospreay is good friend with The Elite anyway, said Double or Nothing and AEW was something that pro wrestling needed.

Of course if he was being condescending then I am not really sure what his deal is. The Elite are trying to BUILD an organisation from the ground up which is a pretty big deal. A bigger deal than say signing for an established promotion.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

anyway everyone is there expecting them to sign a collaboration with new Japan but what about DDT? they have very fine relationships with ddt and the ddt promotion also has great talent but yet no one seems to care lol. 
alo DDT actually acknowledged and talked about double or nothing multiple times on their twitter, even giving a lot of information about the Joshi match and thanking aew for it. 
if anything a ddt collaboration would also allow them to avoid any booking problems.no bad blood/pettiness between both companies, no conflict of interest, a fine collaboration that cannot create much problems.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> anyway everyone is there expecting them to sign a collaboration with new Japan but what about DDT? they have very fine relationships with ddt and the ddt promotion also has great talent but yet no one seems to care lol.
> alo DDT actually acknowledged and talked about double or nothing multiple times on their twitter, even giving a lot of information about the Joshi match and thanking aew for it.
> if anything a ddt collaboration would also allow them to avoid any booking problems.no bad blood/pettiness between both companies, no conflict of interest, a fine collaboration that cannot create much problems.


The thing with DDT is that Takagi (DDT president) hates NJPW and Tanahashi in particular. So its either NJPW or DDT. We will see.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136722931013361671


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just finally watched Double or Nothing.


Battle Royal:
Adam Page and MJF - Impressive
MJF is gonna be a huge player in the business in the future. 

SCU-Strong Heartsw:
Great opener. Scorpio Sky is a star and was impressed with Daniels. Can't believe he's 49!

Women's match:
Enjoyed that. Kylie Rae and Britt are stars in the making!

Best Friends-Los Gueros del Cielo and The 6 Women's tag match::
Enjoyed both of these.

Cody-Dustin:
Holy shit what a fucking match. That ending got me.
Cody has came a long way from WWE. What a fucking star he is. :sodone

Young Bucks-Lucha Brothers:
Holy shit what a match 10/10

Young Bucks are outstanding. 

:sodone

Chris Jericho-Kenny Omega:
10/10 and Ambrose's debut at the end. 
Kenny is outstanding, Y2J still the best in the world as usual. :sodone

Ambrose's pop at the end :sodone

:sodone 

10/10 on the show:
I would love to see Kylie Rae, Britt, Cody, Young Bucks and Omega all in WWE in the near future (shame some of them won't happen)

Well done AEW you've got a new fan in me. 

Can't wait for the next PPV!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

^ Posts like that are going to be why AEW rapidly grows above expectations and convert ex-WWE/lapsed/current disenfranchised WWE fans. Not to endorse them or anything but AEW is doing a very good job at maintaining the Double or Nothing buzz and momentum, which you would have thought largely have gone away after Takeover 25 and the BOSJs.

Now they're translating that buzz to Fyter, FotF (I'd assume), and All Out. This is how to run a relatively new company. We'll see how far they can keep things going.


----------



## Life010

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mainboy said:


> Just finally watched Double or Nothing.
> 
> 
> Battle Royal:
> Adam Page and MJF - Impressive
> MJF is gonna be a huge player in the business in the future.
> 
> SCU-Strong Heartsw:
> Great opener. Scorpio Sky is a star and was impressed with Daniels. Can't believe he's 49!
> 
> Women's match:
> Enjoyed that. Kylie Rae and Britt are stars in the making!
> 
> Best Friends-Los Gueros del Cielo and The 6 Women's tag match::
> Enjoyed both of these.
> 
> Cody-Dustin:
> Holy shit what a fucking match. That ending got me.
> Cody has came a long way from WWE. What a fucking star he is. :sodone
> 
> Young Bucks-Lucha Brothers:
> Holy shit what a match 10/10
> 
> Young Bucks are outstanding.
> 
> :sodone
> 
> Chris Jericho-Kenny Omega:
> 10/10 and Ambrose's debut at the end.
> Kenny is outstanding, Y2J still the best in the world as usual. :sodone
> 
> Ambrose's pop at the end :sodone
> 
> :sodone
> 
> 10/10 on the show:
> I would love to see Kylie Rae, Britt, Cody, Young Bucks and Omega all in WWE in the near future (shame some of them won't happen)
> 
> Well done AEW you've got a new fan in me.
> 
> Can't wait for the next PPV!


Why would you want some of them in WWE? WWE is a shit product and doesn't use their talent in a good way.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Life010 said:


> Why would you want some of them in WWE? WWE is a shit product and doesn't use their talent in a good way.


Good point made.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Thing is , even with beat of super j and nxt , aew made the very good choice to have it's own identity. Not only visually , but also in the way the ring is made to how the product is presented. It's different, its edgier and look edgier. Its modern but has an old school vibe. They created such an identity in such a short span of time that no matter the quality for the events that comes after ( in term of in ring) double or nothing still feel like it's more memorable, it still feels more special. 
They did everything right and their hype is far from being gone, I dont know if it was done o purpose , but their product ( particularly the main card ) is made to attract new fans which is why I am starting to think it will have its won audience soon that will diverge from the wwe/nxt/njpw audience


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Wrestling Observer Newsletter said:


> _At this point, Double or Nothing is estimated at somewhere between 98,500 and 113,000 buys worldwide. The best estimate has U.S. PPV buys at around 71,000, with almost an exact 50/50 split between television and B/R Live. That’s notable because nobody does a 50/50 split. The biggest split I’ve heard of for a television PPV and streaming was Conor McGregor vs. Khabib Nurmagomedov, which was an 80/20 split in favor of television. Usually it’s closer to 85/15.
> 
> What’s also notable is that in the U.K., the split was closer to 75/25 in favor of television, but in the U.K. the heavy marketing was on ITV 4 for ITV Box Office and there wasn’t really much of a push for streaming PPV, but still a solid percentage did get it streaming._


Well done by the upstart. :clap


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm a proud converted fan of AEW. My Roots are WWF-WCW but am open to AEW kicking ass!!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## yeahbaby!

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm watching it again ATM and I can't say enough about the 6 women tag match. All great, talented different characters, great bumps, athleticism and psychology. All women really took the time to play to the crowd too which is a bit of a lost art. Just fantastic. For me one of the best of the night.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Doesn't that "bonus footage" contradict the BTE bit between the Bucks and Moxley where they then claimed they didn't know about Mox attacking Omega when the wanted the Shield fist bump pic with Moxley?


----------



## Chan Hung

On Grilling JR (Ross about the announce team)



> Jim Ross Says AEW Announce Team Did A “Solid Job,” But Will Get Better In Time
> 
> 
> AEW’s announce team called their first event together at Double or Nothing in Las Vegas, and Jim Ross gave his opinion on how they did during his latest podcast.
> 
> 
> On this week’s episode of Grilling JR, Ross begins the show saying kind things about working with his announce team partners Excalibur and Alex Marvez.
> 
> He then talked about why they may not have immediately clicked right away. “We had no way to replicate what we were going to do in Las Vegas beforehand,” he explained. “So I think we did put out the effort. I think we did a solid job for sure and I know that we’ll get better in time.”
> 
> Adding, “I think by the time we get to August in Chicago, that we should be a lot better.”
> 
> “Most folks seemed to like it, but it’s a work in progress and we’ll get better,” Ross continued. “I enjoy working with my partners. To tell you I love a three-man booth would be a lie. I don’t. But that’s what we’re signed to do, so that’s what I’m doing.”


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Already forgot the third dude's name but him saying "Idk who this guy is so why don't you tell the viewers at home instead" shows a lack of common sense. That's not an experience issue, that's someone who clearly doesn't respect the product or the talent. Is he even a wrestling fan? I'd expect to hear that from one of the d-list celebrities who hosted Raw in 2009.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

wens3

Those fucking MOXLEY chants. The vibes of WWF/WCW in the late 90s are there with that whole moment. Moxley is about to be a star at the expense of WWE. I love it.

Hope they do things like this for their PPVs moving forward.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Doesn't that "bonus footage" contradict the BTE bit between the Bucks and Moxley where they then claimed they didn't know about Mox attacking Omega when the wanted the Shield fist bump pic with Moxley?


Once regular TV starts, BTE won't be a factor of the company moving forward. BTE is something the Bucks have for themselves for fun, not something to take too seriously here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Once TV starts, I can not wait!!!!


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mainboy said:


> I would love to see Kylie Rae, Britt, Cody, Young Bucks and Omega all in WWE in the near future (shame some of them won't happen)


Why? So they can get watered down and treated like geeks? You should want the opposite to happen, i.e. more talented WWE stars signing with AEW, not the other way around. WWE product objectively sucks these days, the ratings speak for themselves.


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> wens3
> 
> Those fucking MOXLEY chants. The vibes of WWF/WCW in the late 90s are there with that whole moment. Moxley is about to be a star at the expense of WWE. I love it.
> 
> Hope they do things like this for their PPVs moving forward.


It's going to be tough to be fair to do things like the Moxley debut for every PPV. The Only thing that could top that is Punk debuting on All Out. For me keep the PPV's to a high level and produce a show with a couple of top matches will make me happy.



Mainboy said:


> J
> 10/10 on the show:
> I would love to see Kylie Rae, Britt, Cody, Young Bucks and Omega all in WWE in the near future (shame some of them won't happen)


I think the last 3 names won't ever go to WWE as AEW is their baby. The first two I wouldn't rule out, i'm sure once they run out of things to do in AEW most will likely jump ship and I'm sure WWE will happily take them and give them a bigger pay day and then do nothing with them. I wouldn't if I was them move to WWE until they change up their creative.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Once regular TV starts, BTE won't be a factor of the company moving forward. BTE is something the Bucks have for themselves for fun, not something to take too seriously here.


I certainly hope so. Continuity matters - no matter what the wwe has tried tin ingrain in wrestling fans to believe otherwise over the decades. BTE is being used to set up and promote matches and cards right now - so it matters for the time being and needs to line up with the official storyline canon.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I certainly hope so. Continuity matters - no matter what the wwe has tried tin ingrain in wrestling fans to believe otherwise over the decades. *BTE is being used to set up and promote matches and cards right now* - so it matters for the time being and needs to line up with the official storyline canon.


Is it?


----------



## Brock

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*NJPW officials told Fumi Saito to not bring up AEW or Double or nothing during his Moxley interview for New Japan website.
*
https://www.f4wonline.com/pacific-r...-285416?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

He implies that this and Kenny being removed from the website means that the relantionship isn't that good.

He was also told by them that the Moxley and Jericho deals are completely independent from AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Is it?


Page vs PAC, Bucks needing to work off ring rust to face Penta/Fenix, Best Friends not wanting to be in CBR. The Librarian gimmick. 

RtDoN and BTE might be melding into one in my mind though.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> *NJPW officials told Fumi Saito to not bring up AEW or Double or nothing during his Moxley interview for New Japan website.
> *
> https://www.f4wonline.com/pacific-r...-285416?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> He implies that this and Kenny being removed from the website means that the relantionship isn't that good.
> 
> He was also told by them that the Moxley and Jericho deals are completely independent from AEW.


Oh damn. I hope that isn't the case but it wouldn't be surprising if it was.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> *NJPW officials told Fumi Saito to not bring up AEW or Double or nothing during his Moxley interview for New Japan website.
> *
> https://www.f4wonline.com/pacific-r...-285416?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> He implies that this and Kenny being removed from the website means that the relantionship isn't that good.
> 
> He was also told by them that the Moxley and Jericho deals are completely independent from AEW.


Are they that salty that Kenny left


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW probably kills the NJPW US expansion in a lot of ways. A least puts a huge obstacle up in it's way. I really have no issue with NJPW's actions towards AEW. Business is business. Hopefully it smartens up Cody, Bucks and Omega that it's not all shiny happy people and all the boys are friends and they can all work together etc. They need to be ruthless and get exclusive contracts - WWE is playing for keeps, NJPW seems to be playing for keeps. What if AAA pulled their cooperation? 

AEW wants to produce two hours a week on live prime time cable - with no writers and a thin roster.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah AEWs mere existence is bad for NJPW in the sense that they are offering a product that is directly competing with their expansion. If the plan was for a full time touring US brand that would certainly be in a much tighter spot with AEW around now. 

Me personally, I want it even more now. Forget about AEW vs WWE, them competing with NJPW is even more exciting


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck. I hope PAC comes to AEW soon. I was getting hyped for this fucker.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Someone tell me more about these Super Smash Bro dudes? I don't know much about them but I'm intrigued.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> Someone tell me more about these Super Smash Bro dudes? I don't know much about them but I'm intrigued.


They're Pro Wrestling Guerilla guys. They used to do a Nintendo themed gimmick. But all that's left of that is their name since they stopped doing that a couple years ago. I think Stupefied needs to get hooked up with a proper ring attire seamstress. His gear and look on DoN looked straight KMart.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Darkest Lariat said:


> They're Pro Wrestling Guerilla guys. They used to do a Nintendo themed gimmick. But all that's left of that is their name since they stopped doing that a couple years ago. I think Stupefied needs to get hooked up with a proper ring attire seamstress. His gear and look on DoN looked straight KMart.


He looked like a discount, bite sized Raymond Rowe. Totally didn't fit the rest of the act going on behind him with the human furniture. 

If team need renaming - they should just repackage.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He looked like a discount, bite sized Raymond Rowe. Totally didn't fit the rest of the act going on behind him with the human furniture.
> 
> If team need renaming - they should just repackage.


All I can say is go watch their stuff. You'll get it.

It's a bit daunting to have to explain acts that have been around for years all because the commentary was subpar there. Hopefully they give these guys video packages.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


>


 Kenny omega 
*wrestle a whole fucking match while carrying y2j ( who got fat) , all of that with a broken nose 
*cuts a 7 minutes promo post match.....
This fucker is a monster lol



V-Trigger said:


> *NJPW officials told Fumi Saito to not bring up AEW or Double or nothing during his Moxley interview for New Japan website.
> *
> https://www.f4wonline.com/pacific-r...-285416?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> He implies that this and Kenny being removed from the website means that the relantionship isn't that good.
> 
> He was also told by them that the Moxley and Jericho deals are completely independent from AEW.


 look with this, I dont think we will see a lot of aew stars in new Japan in the future. Moxley already said coming 2020 he is focusing on aew, y2j I am sure is smart enough to understand when it's not friendly friendly anymore. This is all on njpw's fault, they should have changed their product. Their traditional view of things with shit like announcing who is returning or joining the bullet club on Twitter was a reason of discord with Kenny. You need to be more fancy, more hype. And did they really fucking expect to do a US expansion in 2019 without a female division? Kenny ALSO warned them about it and told them to build a women division or at least ally with a joshi federation. 
Their response was? "Let's keep our traditional ways", a lot of the hype surrounding , nxt, aew njpw is ONLY because wwe is shit. But once you actually start to put your product and people start watching it seriously , the wwe main roster isnt a shield anymore. Look, do you know how many people actually watch the nxt weekly show? Not a lot and for someone who start watching the show Again they are ( still) shit. But Nxt get praised because people only watch takeover and compare it to the main roster. 
For new Japan, the us public watches it sure and loves it but once they get into the us ? When fans starts questioning your booking decision? I can fucking tell you gedo will receive as much love as Vince McMahon from the fans because his booking decisions sometimes are very very....discutable. 
The same danger is lurking around aew, when the wwe main roster shield is gone, you are left alone. 


DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW probably kills the NJPW US expansion in a lot of ways. A least puts a huge obstacle up in it's way. I really have no issue with NJPW's actions towards AEW. Business is business. Hopefully it smartens up Cody, Bucks and Omega that it's not all shiny happy people and all the boys are friends and they can all work together etc. They need to be ruthless and get exclusive contracts - WWE is playing for keeps, NJPW seems to be playing for keeps. What if AAA pulled their cooperation?


 AAA will not pull appart their collaboration. In the us they are nobodies and cant draw, aew is their best opportunity to make some of their names be a lot more mainstream.. and it's a much easier collaboration because it's a Mexican company, if aew wants to do a Mexico show? No problemo they can use the AAA platform. Same for AAA too. 
Njpw was always wwe-like in their way of doing business tho, so it's not surprising. But the mistake would be to think that cody and the elite are some naive kids who just wants a rainbow world were everyone loves everyone. Thinking that would be naive , I talked about it on others forums, but a complex analysis of their actions and how they used the bullet club to build their own brand show that these boys are the most lethal businessmen that exist in the business today. Like they say "the hungry young wolves bit harder than the evil empire". They know how they create a brand and create a loyalty to this brand from both the fans and the performers. They are convincing their wrestlers and fans that aew isnt just a company, it's a project, it's a view , they have presented themselves like the new generation trying to take down the old one. And this is working very well. If you listen to moxley's post double or nothing promo, and his interviews on the different podcast, you will see that ( I dont know if he realises it himself) he talks about aew not like a corporate company but like a political project. And the fans had the same reaction, that's why when double or nothing came ,everyone here was stressed and scared, that's why everyone said they had to delivers , that's why around 113k people bought their ppv. 
"Change the world" "face lift" they are following the perfect model for a company to follow, they are not presenting themselves like a company, they have told and convinced their fans and their talents that they are a project, a political one to "change the world" of professional wrestling. 
The last person who did that was named Vince McMahon he did it not once but twice ( *end of the territories days/attitude era). They are smarter than we think.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The fragile ego of HHH knows no bounds. :duck He's so gotten to, fam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136827881420496896
http://is2.4chan.org/asp/1559925560325.webm


----------



## Chan Hung

WINNING said:


> The fragile ego of HHH knows no bounds. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" /> He's so gotten to, fam.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136827881420496896
> http://is2.4chan.org/asp/1559925560325.webm


So he superglue the chair? :russo


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There *is* a crack on the throne where Cody hit the hammer near at DoN. :maury


----------



## patpat

WINNING said:


> The fragile ego of HHH knows no bounds. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" /> He's so gotten to, fam.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136827881420496896
> http://is2.4chan.org/asp/1559925560325.webm


 hhh actually responded. I mean I dont get it, what does these kids have that is so special that the biggest guys in wwe might actually give them attention? Lol 
But again I dont think there is any Ill intention between hhh and cody, if anything him doing that makes cody actually looks legit. 
Trust me he wouldn't even have reacted in the tna days

Also its fucking badass, cody/hhh the two kings , I love it!!


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They're both loving it, I have no doubt.

It's as close as identical to the throne from Double or Nothing. HHH then in his corporate gear before smirking at the camera.

:lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Gotten to? That's kind of grasping at straws. Come on


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Then you must not know the history of HHH's ego, my guy.

Total coincidence, I'm sure. :mj


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF said:


> They're both loving it, I have no doubt.
> 
> It's as close as identical to the throne from Double or Nothing. HHH then in his corporate gear before smirking at the camera.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


This is a clear reply to AEW with HHH grinning, love it :lol


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure it's ego but I think they both are having fun going back and forth with the subtle shots. I did like that it looks like the crack was fixed on the throne.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> This is a clear reply to AEW with HHH grinning, love it :lol


Grinning about what? That turd of a match with Orton?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Whatever memes HHH replied with are irrelevant. NOTHING can excuse the absolute crock of shit his company just put on. We're good.


----------



## Death Rider

What was it Cody said? Let the attitude era die? Seen clips of the match between Goldberg and taker, they really should listen to cody.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> Whatever memes HHH replied with are irrelevant. NOTHING can excuse the absolute crock of shit his company just put on. We're good.


October can’t come soon enough. I’m a realist in knowing that not every week will be amazing with weekly AEW content but at least they are trying (and giving a far greater effort in trying IMO). If WWE continues their current system of booking - I could conceivably see AEW popping a bigger rating than them at least a few times during their infancy. I’m an optimist in hoping so, because one would think that Vince would at least take notice and try some new things. The real winners would then be the fans.


----------



## Chan Hung

Darkest Lariat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a clear reply to AEW with HHH grinning, love it <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Grinning about what? That turd of a match with Orton?
Click to expand...

The match with Orton was pretty bad but I mean grinning about Cody Rhodes busting open his throne LOL


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

WWE keeps setting the bar super low for AEW to find success. Compare Jericho/Dustin in their last matches compared to Taker/Goldberg. Clearly the latter shouldn't still be performing while the former still has a couple good matches in them.


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A clever move maybe, as WWE loyalists probably won't get the DoN reference in the video but here we are talking about Triple H and WWE in the AEW thread. Smooth.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Okada and Jericho just name dropped AEW and Double or Nothing during NJPW Dominion contract signing.

Jericho also said that he would become double champion by winning the IWGP and AEW championships.





Starts at 45:29


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Okada and Jericho just name dropped AEW and Double or Nothing during NJPW Dominion contract signing.
> 
> Jericho also said that he would become double champion by winning the IWGP and AEW championships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts at 45:29


 I can see y2j and okada pushing for this. Okada was never petty tho , I remember he is the one who told the njpw administration he would do whatever it takes to go to all in when they refused. 
Also Jericho becoming the double champion a second time ( after the rock/stone cold situation) wouldn't that make him one of the greatest wrestler of all time? Lol


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I really need AEW to sign TJP. I can't watch him waste his life in Impact again. He can go and AEW could totally use him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Okada in AEW would be :lenny


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Darkest Lariat said:


> I really need AEW to sign TJP. I can't watch him waste his life in Impact again. He can go and AEW could totally use him.


I mean they already have the role of hipster douchebag (talking purely character btw) filled with Sammy Guevara, so............


----------



## patpat

The tickets for all out are out in June 14th. Is the lack of promotion for it normal? And no match announced? Or do they plane to do all of that in the near future? 
Or did double or nothing had kinda the same promotion? ( did the ticket went on sale in the same circumstances?) 
I am very curious. Are they confident or they dont care about selling out in a very short time span?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> The tickets for all out are out in June 14th. Is the lack of promotion for it normal? And no match announced? Or do they plane to do all of that in the near future?
> Or did double or nothing had kinda the same promotion? ( did the ticket went on sale in the same circumstances?)
> I am very curious. Are they confident or they dont care about selling out in a very short time span?


They have two other events to build..

Double or Nothing was different. It was the first event. They had nothing but promotion for it because it was their first show.


----------



## WhyTooJay

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> The tickets for all out are out in June 14th. Is the lack of promotion for it normal? And no match announced? Or do they plane to do all of that in the near future?
> Or did double or nothing had kinda the same promotion? ( did the ticket went on sale in the same circumstances?)
> I am very curious. Are they confident or they dont care about selling out in a very short time span?


Jericho vs Page was announced. The front page of their website is basically a big picture promoting the match


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho/Page is going to be such a mess.

:mj2


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well just the fact that a lot of people are hoping to see CM Punk will help to sell all the tickets pretty quickly.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah I am worried about the quality of the Jericho vs Page match as apparently Okada could not get a great match out of him. Maybe make it no DQ some how to cover up his limitations nowdays?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho and Page have months to plan the kind of match they want and need to have to be good. I'm confident they'll get something done.

But Hangman's going to have to do the same thing Kenny did which is bump his ass for Jericho and I can't say confidently he can do that.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just have Omega/Moxley main event.


----------



## sim8

The Jericho Okada match wasn't bad. The end was what really sucked. Plus Page and Jericho have time to build up their match with a fantastic story. A fantastic creative build can go a long way to help an average match become a classic


----------



## patpat

I am absolutely not worried for page vs y2j.
But this match was the proof that I was right, they need to stop this thing with aew guys going to new Japan when there is no relationship between both companies. It puts njpw in a shitty position and will always force them to have shitty finish or make the aew guy win because they cant discuss the match with aew ( no partnership) and you cant job someone else's main eventer. 
From a fan perspective those kind of things seem fine,( the hype people from different promotion fight and have dream matches yada yada) from a practical perspective it will always end in a pac vs hangman page waym and tonight we have the proof that aew was absolutely right to deleted that page vs PAC match, you dont end up a fucking main event match on a ppv like that. 
As for Moxley? I am enjoying his ride, but how is he gonna lose the title ? Is he gonna do the job clean before heading to Omega for one of aew's biggest match? 
Considering that they have all out in August one of their biggest show, is he really gonna have that much of a showing in the G1 ?....again after rewatching the whole BOSJ show two times, I can say one thing , it's that juice Robinson fucking murdered himself to make the match outstanding because from my point of view Moxley was definitely working safe. It was obvious, just like Jericho tonight ( which is why we didn't get the usual huge Jericho brawl) 
But ey? Let's see what happens.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho vs Page finish needs to be a Buckshot Lariat attempt caught into a Codebreaker.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> I am absolutely not worried for page vs y2j.
> But this match was the proof that I was right, they need to stop this thing with aew guys going to new Japan when there is no relationship between both companies. It puts njpw in a shitty position and will always force them to have shitty finish or make the aew guy win because they cant discuss the match with aew ( no partnership) and you cant job someone else's main eventer.
> From a fan perspective those kind of things seem fine,( the hype people from different promotion fight and have dream matches yada yada) from a practical perspective it will always end in a pac vs hangman page waym and tonight we have the proof that aew was absolutely right to deleted that page vs PAC match, you dont end up a fucking main event match on a ppv like that.
> As for Moxley? I am enjoying his ride, but how is he gonna lose the title ? Is he gonna do the job clean before heading to Omega for one of aew's biggest match?
> Considering that they have all out in August one of their biggest show, is he really gonna have that much of a showing in the G1 ?....again after rewatching the whole BOSJ show two times, I can say one thing , it's that juice Robinson fucking murdered himself to make the match outstanding because from my point of view Moxley was definitely working safe. It was obvious, just like Jericho tonight ( which is why we didn't get the usual huge Jericho brawl)
> But ey? Let's see what happens.


When Moxley loses in New Japan which I only expect to happen once or twice. I have a feeling it has to be protected loses for AEW allow him to work there. I can see Moxley taking a roll up pin and then beat down the guy after the match. Maybe he will lose totally clean in his last match for company or something like that.


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Mox has already won at life so he can afford to put a couple of NJPW geeks over.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho had good to great matches with Kenny, Naito, and even EVIL of all people.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Okada isn't the untouchable wizard some(and Meltzer especially) make him out to be. Just because Jericho didn't have a great match with him doesn't mean he's done. He's had great matches within the last couple of years, I'm not concerned in the slightest. They probably just didn't have great chemistry, it happens.


----------



## Death Rider

MOX said:


> Mox has already won at life so he can afford to put a couple of NJPW geeks over.


This. It is the G1. Even their top stars lose matches clean irrc so Mox can too. It ain't a big deal


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I know Jericho is probably going to be AEW's first world champion but if they let Kenny lose clean to Don Callis a few months ago and even show that loss in the promotion for his DON match then they could've let Okada win more decisively over Jericho at Dominion. He's the ace of NJPW and nobody views Jericho the same way even if he's the biggest star AEW has. Same goes for Moxley losing in the G1 since everyone loses clean in those as others have said. I was into the Jericho Okada match before the finish. I thought it was just the right mix of Okada and Jericho's usual style of match. The finish was the only thing I had a problem with. The post match slap fight between Tanahashi and Jericho was weak too.


----------



## virus21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## SparrowPrime

Anyone going to Starrcast 3?? I didnt want to post a thread. But anyone going?


----------



## WhyTooJay

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW's next 10 male wrestler signings should be a minimum of 6'3, 250lbs. I hate to say it, but you can't have damn near an entire roster of manlets if you want to be a successful mainstream wrestling company. Not only that, but it limits the style of matches you can have. If every match is 5'8-10 sub-200lbs vs 5'8-10 sub-200lbs with similar styles it's going to get old fast and guys won't stand out as much. We don't need to see superkicks, suicide dives and hurricanranas in every single match.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WhyTooJay said:


> AEW's next 10 male wrestler signings should be a minimum of 6'3, 250lbs. I hate to say it, but you can't have damn near an entire roster of manlets if you want to be a successful mainstream wrestling company. Not only that, but it limits the style of matches you can have. If every match is 5'8-10 sub-200lbs vs 5'8-10 sub-200lbs with similar styles it's going to get old fast and guys won't stand out as much. We don't need to see superkicks, suicide dives and hurricanranas in every single match.


Cody has said many times that they're looking for big guys.


----------



## patpat

Death Rider said:


> MOX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mox has already won at life so he can afford to put a couple of NJPW geeks over.
> 
> 
> 
> This. It is the G1. Even their top stars lose matches clean irrc so Mox can too. It ain't a big deal
Click to expand...

 it is a big deal because an aew talent , a main eventer losing clean in a rival promotion with which they have no partnership osnt right. No one does that, and if they do that would simply mean they are pretty weak. Sorry, but aew and njpw have no partnership? Then njpw cant make an aew talent lose clean, it's a very simple concept.
I have said it multiple time, from a fan perspective, yes it can work but from a business perspective, no its showing weakness so you dont do it. 


BulletClubFangirl said:


> I know Jericho is probably going to be AEW's first world champion but if they let Kenny lose clean to Don Callis a few months ago and even show that loss in the promotion for his DON match then they could've let Okada win more decisively over Jericho at Dominion. He's the ace of NJPW and nobody views Jericho the same way even if he's the biggest star AEW has. Same goes for Moxley losing in the G1 since everyone loses clean in those as others have said. I was into the Jericho Okada match before the finish. I thought it was just the right mix of Okada and Jericho's usual style of match. The finish was the only thing I had a problem with. The post match slap fight between Tanahashi and Jericho was weak too.


 look it has nothing to do with all that you said,( even tho what you said does make sense). the problem is njpw and aew 1) are not the same promotion 2) are not partners so logically they wont put over an njpw guy using one of their main eventer. Simple and clear, you guys got misguided by the idea that all non wwe promotion are some kind of friendly-friendly rainbow guys that are willing to help each others. 
In aew's eyes, they womt put njpw over and they wont accept Jericho omega or even Moxley losing clean at njpw for the same reason dragon gate wouldn't let it happen. They dont let their top guys get jobbed in another promotion, period. It doesnt matter where okada stands in njpw, wether he is their ace or not isnt aew's problem( just like it wasnt dragon gate's problem that omega was the face of aew, they wouldn't let pac do the job)., wrestling is a business. A harsh one , and that's the cold reality of it. Njpw didn't mention a single time that Moxley signed in aew or the events of Double or nothing , aew never acknowledged Moxley winning the belt (yet). 
It took y2j and okada ( two guys that dont give a fuck) to bring aew in the conversation despite the information that there was an order to the new Japan employees not to mention anything regarding all elite.

There is a reason the biggest company in the world ( wwe) stopped doing inter promotional shit and the wcw did it with njpw only because they could step on their head. 
It just doesnt work and ends up being a mess


----------



## imthegame19

Death Rider said:


> This. It is the G1. Even their top stars lose matches clean irrc so Mox can too. It ain't a big deal



Yeah I'm sure he will lose. But I still would be surprised if they aren't some what protected being a new toy. That said I think Moxley winning G1. Makes sense for him to get title shot at the biggest show of the year. Plus New Japan schedule is pretty light October-December. So Moxley can do AEW tv and do random shows leading to ppv. I would expect Moxley to lose to whoever is champion and that be his last New Japan match though.


----------



## SparrowPrime

AEW has signed Rafael Morffi. I'm not too familiar with his role. But he coordinated live events and a producer for wwe from 2000 to 2012 and worked a similar role with Impact wrestling during the carter/corgan era. He is well liked by alot in the business. His linkedin is impressive. This is from his official Twitter

Today I commence my first day as a full-time @AEWrestling employee. Honored to be part of this historic journey. An amazing team has been assembled, excited to collaborate with everyone at AEW. Quick reminder-Tix for #AEWAllOut @Sears_Centre on-sale this Fri. 6/14 Noon ET/11am CT
https://t.co/FWf3ATnAW2


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WhyTooJay said:


> AEW's next 10 male wrestler signings should be a minimum of 6'3, 250lbs. I hate to say it, but you can't have damn near an entire roster of manlets if you want to be a successful mainstream wrestling company. Not only that, but it limits the style of matches you can have. If every match is 5'8-10 sub-200lbs vs 5'8-10 sub-200lbs with similar styles it's going to get old fast and guys won't stand out as much. We don't need to see superkicks, suicide dives and hurricanranas in every single match.


WWE vacuum's them up. Any guy the size you're mentioning that is not under wwe contract is probably very limited muscle head type. I mean not all as that Wardlow guy is a guy I never heard of and looks athletic - but even show any promise and WWE would have offered them a developmental contract and stashed them in the PC. 

WWE had Dawkins in the PC for 7 years before wrestling his first Takeover. Now Dawkins was off the street amateur wrestler signing of Gerry Briscoe but that is the level of commitment and patience they have. Size in the indies is so rare they'll sign big men off the street to train for years. 

AEW needs wrestlers confident enough in their characters and good enough in-ring to put them on television from the get-go.


----------



## WhyTooJay

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE vacuum's them up. Any guy the size you're mentioning that is not under wwe contract is probably very limited muscle head type. I mean not all as that Wardlow guy is a guy I never heard of and looks athletic - but even show any promise and WWE would have offered them a developmental contract and stashed them in the PC.
> 
> WWE had Dawkins in the PC for 7 years before wrestling his first Takeover. Now Dawkins was off the street amateur wrestler signing of Gerry Briscoe but that is the level of commitment and patience they have. Size in the indies is so rare they'll sign big men off the street to train for years.
> 
> AEW needs wrestlers confident enough in their characters and good enough in-ring to put them on television from the get-go.


What about MJF's heater in MLW? I've only seen him wrestle once so I'm not really sure if he's good. Is Wade Barrett still around? Doesn't Luke Harper want out of the WWE? I'm sure they can find bigger guys who can work. It's not like they need to find an Andre the Giant or something, just a few powerhouses.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> it is a big deal because an aew talent , a main eventer losing clean in a rival promotion with which they have no partnership osnt right. No one does that, and if they do that would simply mean they are pretty weak. Sorry, but aew and njpw have no partnership? Then njpw cant make an aew talent lose clean, it's a very simple concept.
> I have said it multiple time, from a fan perspective, yes it can work but from a business perspective, no its showing weakness so you dont do it.
> look it has nothing to do with all that you said,( even tho what you said does make sense). the problem is njpw and aew 1) are not the same promotion 2) are not partners so logically they wont put over an njpw guy using one of their main eventer. Simple and clear, you guys got misguided by the idea that all non wwe promotion are some kind of friendly-friendly rainbow guys that are willing to help each others.
> In aew's eyes, they womt put njpw over and they wont accept Jericho omega or even Moxley losing clean at njpw for the same reason dragon gate wouldn't let it happen. They dont let their top guys get jobbed in another promotion, period. It doesnt matter where okada stands in njpw, wether he is their ace or not isnt aew's problem( just like it wasnt dragon gate's problem that omega was the face of aew, they wouldn't let pac do the job)., wrestling is a business. A harsh one , and that's the cold reality of it. Njpw didn't mention a single time that Moxley signed in aew or the events of Double or nothing , aew never acknowledged Moxley winning the belt (yet).
> It took y2j and okada ( two guys that dont give a fuck) to bring aew in the conversation despite the information that there was an order to the new Japan employees not to mention anything regarding all elite.
> 
> There is a reason the biggest company in the world ( wwe) stopped doing inter promotional shit and the wcw did it with njpw only because they could step on their head.
> It just doesnt work and ends up being a mess



No, you just refuse to accept different promotions have different booking philosophies. Watch NJPW, big guys lose sometimes, but they ALWAYS look like a fucking million bucks doing so. There's plenty of ways for people to lose and look good. People are just not used to it because WWE fucking sucks at it and makes everyone always look like shit. 

The g1 is a tournament with very close dates together, and a LOT of matches. It's easy to work in injuries, distractions, DQs and the likes to make people still look strong in losses. You just need to get your mentality out of short-term booking. 

Also, think about it this way. AEW and NJPW can't publically admit they have a working relationship because of ROH (Japan is big on loyalty and won't do anything to jeapordize their image). But they can play nice with each other until they can have one. Letting them use Mox shows good faith, and will most likely lead to bigger better things down the line. 

All that to say, I garantee you Mox will look like a beast in the G, and most likely will only lose (if he loses) to the likes of Okada, and MAYBE Naito (I have my doubts even there). I wouldn't be shocked if he doesn't even lose clean to anyone BUT Okada tbh.


----------



## patpat

jeffatron said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a big deal because an aew talent , a main eventer losing clean in a rival promotion with which they have no partnership osnt right. No one does that, and if they do that would simply mean they are pretty weak. Sorry, but aew and njpw have no partnership? Then njpw cant make an aew talent lose clean, it's a very simple concept.
> I have said it multiple time, from a fan perspective, yes it can work but from a business perspective, no its showing weakness so you dont do it.
> look it has nothing to do with all that you said,( even tho what you said does make sense). the problem is njpw and aew 1) are not the same promotion 2) are not partners so logically they wont put over an njpw guy using one of their main eventer. Simple and clear, you guys got misguided by the idea that all non wwe promotion are some kind of friendly-friendly rainbow guys that are willing to help each others.
> In aew's eyes, they womt put njpw over and they wont accept Jericho omega or even Moxley losing clean at njpw for the same reason dragon gate wouldn't let it happen. They dont let their top guys get jobbed in another promotion, period. It doesnt matter where okada stands in njpw, wether he is their ace or not isnt aew's problem( just like it wasnt dragon gate's problem that omega was the face of aew, they wouldn't let pac do the job)., wrestling is a business. A harsh one , and that's the cold reality of it. Njpw didn't mention a single time that Moxley signed in aew or the events of Double or nothing , aew never acknowledged Moxley winning the belt (yet).
> It took y2j and okada ( two guys that dont give a fuck) to bring aew in the conversation despite the information that there was an order to the new Japan employees not to mention anything regarding all elite.
> 
> There is a reason the biggest company in the world ( wwe) stopped doing inter promotional shit and the wcw did it with njpw only because they could step on their head.
> It just doesnt work and ends up being a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just refuse to accept different promotions have different booking philosophies. Watch NJPW, big guys lose sometimes, but they ALWAYS look like a fucking million bucks doing so. There's plenty of ways for people to lose and look good. People are just not used to it because WWE fucking sucks at it and makes everyone always look like shit.
> 
> The g1 is a tournament with very close dates together, and a LOT of matches. It's easy to work in injuries, distractions, DQs and the likes to make people still look strong in losses. You just need to get your mentality out of short-term booking.
> 
> Also, think about it this way. AEW and NJPW can't publically admit they have a working relationship because of ROH (Japan is big on loyalty and won't do anything to jeapordize their image). But they can play nice with each other until they can have one. Letting them use Mox shows good faith, and will most likely lead to bigger better things down the line.
> 
> All that to say, I garantee you Mox will look like a beast in the G, and most likely will only lose (if he loses) to the likes of Okada, and MAYBE Naito (I have my doubts even there). I wouldn't be shocked if he doesn't even lose clean to anyone BUT Okada tbh.
Click to expand...

 I unironically agree with what you said , but it's not about me, it's about the relationship between companies. I know njpw and I am a fan since idk hoe many years , their way of booking shit doesnt mean a little candy in this situation, they wont allow one of their top guys to lose clean in a promotion they have no relationship with, that's what happened at Dominion. You can twist it how you want, but that's how things are. 
People apparently canr understand my point, bro I dont care if Moxley lose or win in the G1 because its specific to njpw and when I watch wrestling I separate the promotion. What I explained is a simple business reality, the same why pac wouldn't lose , the same why Jericho lost with a shitty roll up, aew doent have a partnership with njpw, therefore they arent going to make one of their top stars lose in njpw or they would look weak from a business perspective. 
Njpw's way of booking means jackshit in what I said, that's why I didn't talk about it. It's not about looking strong or not, it's about not letting one of your top guys lose clean and look inferior to the top guy of another promotion. 
That's my point people think every single thing wwe does is wrong, guess what? No. Sometimes business is cold and that's it, njpw official gave the order not to make a single mention of aew during the Moxley thing. Aew hadn't acknowledged Moxley winning the title yet, and according to Dave it's for a simple reason 
They have no partnership with new Japan, therefore they refuse to put them over. That's how shit works, wwe hasn't invented it.
And i still think that's the way to do it, no partnership? You dont put them over. Simple clear and efficient.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE vacuum's them up. Any guy the size you're mentioning that is not under wwe contract is probably very limited muscle head type. I mean not all as that Wardlow guy is a guy I never heard of and looks athletic - but even show any promise and WWE would have offered them a developmental contract and stashed them in the PC.
> 
> WWE had Dawkins in the PC for 7 years before wrestling his first Takeover. Now Dawkins was off the street amateur wrestler signing of Gerry Briscoe but that is the level of commitment and patience they have. Size in the indies is so rare they'll sign big men off the street to train for years.
> 
> AEW needs wrestlers confident enough in their characters and good enough in-ring to put them on television from the get-go.


It honestly wouldn't surprise me if a lot of their signings over the next couple years are non-Japanese wrestlers currently working in Japanese promotions. Both because those wrestlers have a ceiling to them (though not as low as Japanese wrestlers have in WWE), and because they have experience with larger crowds.


----------



## patpat

SparrowPrime said:


> AEW has signed Rafael Morffi. I'm not too familiar with his role. But he coordinated live events and a producer for wwe from 2000 to 2012 and worked a similar role with Impact wrestling during the carter/corgan era. He is well liked by alot in the business. His linkedin is impressive. This is from his official Twitter
> 
> Today I commence my first day as a full-time @AEWrestling employee. Honored to be part of this historic journey. An amazing team has been assembled, excited to collaborate with everyone at AEW. Quick reminder-Tix for #AEWAllOut @Sears_Centre on-sale this Fri. 6/14 Noon ET/11am CT
> https://t.co/FWf3ATnAW2


 wait what?! They hired him? 
Fucking great, absolutely fucking awesome. I am having less and less worry about their TV show. These guys are making all the goddamn right moves


----------



## SparrowPrime

More on Rafael Morffi's signing. I guess this is a BIG signing.

AEW MAKES BIG BEHIND THE SCENES HIRE

https://pwinsider.com/article/127099/aew-makes-big-behind-the-scenes-hire.html?p=1


All Elite Wrestling has hired former Senior Director, Live Event Marketing of WWE, Rafael Morfi to handle the live event aspect of the company. Morfi, who was with the New York Mets before his WWE run and worked for the New York Cosmos soccer team after departing WWE, has also worked with Impact Wrestling, MLW, House of Hardcore, Brian Knobbs' Legends of Wrestling events and Jim Ross, among others, via his Signature Move Productions Company. He's been well liked and respect within the pro wrestling world for many years.

Morfi was all "Double or Nothing" last month and will be an important part of the AEW operations going forward. It's a big hire for the company.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138180190109089793


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

As a Chicagoan, I'm gonna be on my phone at 11 CENTRAL this Friday to get tickets.

My first major live wrestling experience will be an AEW show, where's the Omega thumbs up gif?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138180190109089793


So how fast will this sell out? 1 minute? I really want tickets.


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138180190109089793


 holy molly those prices are!!....wow :lol awesome


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'll be honest, If I lived in Chicago I'd be tempted to spring for one of those gold seats. As it is, I'll shell out for the stream.


----------



## ECWFanEU

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

$190 for the ringside seats? That's very decent pricing for such an hyped promotion!

To compare.. WWE Smackdown is in my local arena in November. Currently offering ringside seats at $478!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What if NJPW sent Shota Umino on excursion to AEW to be Mox's road dog or to continue their story?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I just want episodes of "Mox and Shota Take Japan" on BTE now.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Seeing those prices really makes me hope that AEW can tour internationally in the future!! They'd be super affordable.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

can't go because I am busy, but my two little nieces are going with their great bro!!! my nephews are going to cuter fest with the same adult too 
since I can't go myself, I send the kid so I can still support the company. and young fans will be born I hope! lol


----------



## ECWFanEU

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mox Girl said:


> Seeing those prices really makes me hope that AEW can tour internationally in the future!! They'd be super affordable.


It seems a given that they will at least go to the UK. They already have strong links thanks to Khan family.


----------



## Death Rider

Mox Girl said:


> Seeing those prices really makes me hope that AEW can tour internationally in the future!! They'd be super affordable.


They are going to the UK for sure think Cody confirmed. I think it would be smart to do some shows in other places like Australia or New Zealand etc


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Europe is starved for Wrestling, WWE wastes time on markets they will get no money from while markets like the UK and Europe go without what they want.

If AEW can fill that void, that's a lot of money!



Mox Girl said:


> Seeing those prices really makes me hope that AEW can tour internationally in the future!! They'd be super affordable.


It's a reasonable price and people won't feel ripped off. Getting tickets will be hard but at least you won't break the bank to get some!


----------



## SparrowPrime

In the last "Road to Fyter" video. We saw a new behind the scenes guy. Nik S obic was introduced as AEW's VP, Business Operations.

A simple Google search will give you his LinkedIn profile and some articles about what he does for the Jaguars. He went to Harvard and has a Business/sports background.

He looks to be a top Jacksonville Jaguars corporate guy. Looks like he might be handling Day to Day Business side operations with Chris Harrington 
(VP Business Strategy), Tony, and all the other EVPs.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody also confirm they got tye Dillinger "for the young guys" and addressed him being potentially a coach ( I guess later). cool I think this kind of role fits him.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> Cody also confirm they got tye Dillinger "for the young guys" and addressed him being potentially a coach ( I guess later). cool I think this kind of role fits him.


Looked like a back handed compliment to me which I think will lead to a feud between Cody and Spears, perhaps heading into All Out.


----------



## TOPDAWG21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Looked like a back handed compliment to me which I think will lead to a feud between Cody and Spears, perhaps heading into All Out.


makes him sound like Tyler Breeze who is great in the ring and is looked at as a future trainer.


----------



## patpat

Are they going to go into all out ticket release with only one match announced so far?...
I dont know I would have at least announced or worked towards the Moxley vs omega ( or maybe they want to build it later? Idk 
But I think it's a risk to go with only one match and they haven't done much promotion so far. No press conference, nothing just spamming it on Twitter. It sounds like a very risky move to me....idk 
Like in their past big event before the ticket they would do a lot to promote. That's maybe why the instant sell out happened? 
Here meltzer said they expect an instant sell out but For me at leadt, the elements for such a fit arent there yet. I always think it's a bad move to release ticket without announcing at least the big fight of the card. 
Maybe they will do it later, or maybe it will sell out anyway? 
I dont know I find the promotion before the all out ticket release very very minimalistic, same level as fyter fest and fight for the fallen. When it's absolutely not the same animal. 
But we will see.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> Are they going to go into all out ticket release with only one match announced so far?...
> I dont know I would have at least announced or worked towards the Moxley vs omega ( or maybe they want to build it later? Idk
> But I think it's a risk to go with only one match and they haven't done much promotion so far. No press conference, nothing just spamming it on Twitter. It sounds like a very risky move to me....idk
> Like in their past big event before the ticket they would do a lot to promote. That's maybe why the instant sell out happened?
> Here meltzer said they expect an instant sell out but For me at leadt, the elements for such a fit arent there yet. I always think it's a bad move to release ticket without announcing at least the big fight of the card.
> Maybe they will do it later, or maybe it will sell out anyway?
> I dont know I find the promotion before the all out ticket release very very minimalistic, same level as fyter fest and fight for the fallen. When it's absolutely not the same animal.
> But we will see.


They have two other events to build towards.

We don't even know if Moxley/Omega is a thing outside of fan speculation. It could have just been a way for Moxley to make an impact by taking over the show at the end and taking out two of their top main eventers.

The reason Double or Nothing was heavily promoted and sold out instantly with matches on the card was because it was their first big event and they had nothing else to build towards.

All Out will sell out. It'll have great matches on the card and it'll probably top Double or Nothing when it comes to matches and story.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> They are going to the UK for sure think Cody confirmed. I think it would be smart to do some shows in other places like Australia or New Zealand etc


Yup, especially NZ, as WWE tends to pass us over and skip us a lot, so AEW could slide on in there and get the fans going to their shows.


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they going to go into all out ticket release with only one match announced so far?...
> I dont know I would have at least announced or worked towards the Moxley vs omega ( or maybe they want to build it later? Idk
> But I think it's a risk to go with only one match and they haven't done much promotion so far. No press conference, nothing just spamming it on Twitter. It sounds like a very risky move to me....idk
> Like in their past big event before the ticket they would do a lot to promote. That's maybe why the instant sell out happened?
> Here meltzer said they expect an instant sell out but For me at leadt, the elements for such a fit arent there yet. I always think it's a bad move to release ticket without announcing at least the big fight of the card.
> Maybe they will do it later, or maybe it will sell out anyway?
> I dont know I find the promotion before the all out ticket release very very minimalistic, same level as fyter fest and fight for the fallen. When it's absolutely not the same animal.
> But we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> They have two other events to build towards.
> 
> We don't even know if Moxley/Omega is a thing outside of fan speculation. It could have just been a way for Moxley to make an impact by taking over the show at the end and taking out two of their top main eventers.
> 
> The reason Double or Nothing was heavily promoted and sold out instantly with matches on the card was because it was their first big event and they had nothing else to build towards.
> 
> All Out will sell out. It'll have great matches on the card and it'll probably top Double or Nothing when it comes to matches and story.
Click to expand...

I think omega said he will fight against Moxley at all out in an interview. Dont know if its confirmed tho , it was just an alicia atout interview. 
Yep I know it will sell out, I was talking about the automatic sell out ( which I badly want to happen because it would be awesome for them!) 
And yeah of course they have other events to build towards so it reduces the promotion for something.like all out. Its logical, I see lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> We don't even know if Moxley/Omega is a thing outside of fan speculation. It could have just been a way for Moxley to make an impact by taking over the show at the end and taking out two of their top main eventers.


This is what I've been saying since the conclusion of DON. I don't think they'll do Moxley vs Omega this soon. They'll probably save it for the first quarter of 2020, and they'll slowly start to build the feud on TV.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> Are they going to go into all out ticket release with only one match announced so far?...
> I dont know I would have at least announced or worked towards the Moxley vs omega ( or maybe they want to build it later? Idk
> But I think it's a risk to go with only one match and they haven't done much promotion so far. No press conference, nothing just spamming it on Twitter. It sounds like a very risky move to me....idk
> Like in their past big event before the ticket they would do a lot to promote. That's maybe why the instant sell out happened?
> Here meltzer said they expect an instant sell out but For me at leadt, the elements for such a fit arent there yet. I always think it's a bad move to release ticket without announcing at least the big fight of the card.
> Maybe they will do it later, or maybe it will sell out anyway?
> I dont know I find the promotion before the all out ticket release very very minimalistic, same level as fyter fest and fight for the fallen. When it's absolutely not the same animal.
> But we will see.


I think they're pretty confident it will sell out and quick. Given how well they did in Chicago last year and the buzz the company has right now. I'm sure Moxley/Omega will happen at All Out. But before that show. They want to promote Moxley/Janela for Fyter Fest which hasn't sold out yet. While Omega wrestling in 6 man match at Fyter Fest. But he also has a match vs Cimo at Fight for Fallen. So they shouldn't get ahead of themselves in booking All Out matches. Jericho/Page early announcement works. Because it's to crown first AEW champion. They will have plenty of time to promote Moxley/Omega from July 14th through August 31st. I personally live in Chicago and I'll be busy at work Friday. So I'm not gonna even bother trying to get tickets. Because I expect them to sell out in minutues. If for some reason it even takes a day or two. I'll consider going but I'll be shocked if it doesn't sell out very fast.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> This is what I've been saying since the conclusion of DON. I don't think they'll do Moxley vs Omega this soon. They'll probably save it for the first quarter of 2020, and they'll slowly start to build the feud on TV.


If Omega didn't say in a interview that he gets first crack at Moxley and already talking about having a match like it scheduled. Then I could think maybe they would hold off too. But with AEW not having tv right now. Everything they do is for a reason. Just like we saw Adam Page, Jungle Boy, Jimmy Havoc and MJF in a segment at Double or Nothing. Now that match is happening at Fyter Fest.



So I'll very be surprised if they don't do it at All Out. Plus it's a match that they could do again in 2020. Since whoever loses will want their win back. Just like Omega/Jericho feud. Even though the first match didn't happen in AEW.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Omega didn't say in a interview that he gets first crack at Moxley and already talking about them having a match. I'll be surprised if they don't do it at All Out. Plus it's a match that they could do again in 2020. Since whoever loses will want their win back. Just like Omega/Jericho feud.


Sure, they could do it again next year. They can't go wrong with doing this match about a month before they go live on TNT, as it would generate a lot of buzz. But I think a slow burn build on weekly TV would generate a ton of interest in itself. It's a match between two of the biggest stars on the roster, with Moxley being the biggest star in wrestling at the moment. The first time they face one another will be a big deal, and they'd be better off saving it for early next year and drawing people in with a slow build.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I wonder if they are gonna go with a Omega can’t handle the evp title and wrestle and have him go on a losing streak. Jericho, the six man, Cima, and then Moxley. Think it could make him a underdog babyface redemption storyline which could be great. Booking omega weekly as the greatest wrestler in the world as a babyface would make him a hard sell to casuals.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Sure, they could do it again next year. They can't go wrong with doing this match about a month before they go live on TNT, as it would generate a lot of buzz. But I think a slow burn build on weekly TV would generate a ton of interest in itself. It's a match between two of the biggest stars on the roster, with Moxley being the biggest star in wrestling at the moment. The first time they face one another will be a big deal, and they'd be better off saving it for early next year and drawing people in with a slow build.


I think they gotta keep the buzz going though heading into tv. If All Out isn't as good or big as Double or Nothing. Then it's gonna bring buzz down slightly heading into Tv debut. So they need big match up to sell this show and get people to spend 50 dollars again on ppv. 


If they don't do Omega/Moxley then what's the other big selling point? Sure they could do Moxley/Cody but then who does Omega face? If Pac was around they could have set up Omega/Pac at Fyter Fest and done that match at All Out . But that's not happening now. I'm just saying with AEW giving away two free B shows where audience get to see some of the mid card talent in spotlight. Well they need to put on a strong card that's better then Double or Nothing. To get people to spend 50 bucks again.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I wonder if they are gonna go with a Omega can’t handle the evp title and wrestle and have him go on a losing streak. Jericho, the six man, Cima, and then Moxley. Think it could make him a underdog babyface redemption storyline which could be great. Booking omega weekly as the greatest wrestler in the world as a babyface would make him a hard sell to casuals.


I think that's definitely the road they're going down. He's been slowly going crazier and crazier on BTE. 

Whilst I can see him losing the 6 man tag, it does seem unlikely that they'd have him lose to Cima though.


----------



## imthegame19

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I wonder if they are gonna go with a Omega can’t handle the evp title and wrestle and have him go on a losing streak. Jericho, the six man, Cima, and then Moxley. Think it could make him a underdog babyface redemption storyline which could be great. Booking omega weekly as the greatest wrestler in the world as a babyface would make him a hard sell to casuals.



There's no need to Omega to get pinned in the tag or by Cima. Doing that makes him look too weak. You can do that storyline with Omega losing the big matches to Jericho/Moxley alone. He doesn't need to lose all the matches.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Dunno which event it is for so I'll put this here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139190761575108608


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

For someone who apparently "promos aren't his strong suit" there are a HELL of a lot of Omega mic moments and compilations on YouTube with hundreds of thousands of views. 

I called this guy the Bob Ross of promos - as a face. As a heel, he's more like Robert Downey Jr 










Basically feature film quality


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139201041675816960
:trips8


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Omega is all right on the mic. Better than any of WWE's main eventers (which isn't saying much, because all of WWE's top promo guys are in the midcard.) He's good enough to where I don't mind him being a main eventer, but he's definitely nowhere near Moxley or Y2J level.


----------



## patpat

Omega vs Moxley 
Omega vs Moxley 
Omega vs Moxley!!!! 
What a fucking box office contest
I already knew it but God



AEWMoxley said:


> Omega is all right on the mic. Better than any of WWE's main eventers (which isn't saying much, because all of WWE's top promo guys are in the midcard.) He's good enough to where I don't mind him being a main eventer, but he's definitely nowhere near Moxley or Y2J level.


 i fundamentally disagree, his promo are different. But they are definitely top tier. It's a different style


----------



## AEWMoxley

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139201041675816960
> :trips8


I'm not surprised. I would have tried to build it slowly over the course of several months culminating in a match early next year, but I definitely get why they thought they needed a big match a month before they go live on TNT.

This event will sell out quickly, and will crush the 113K buys that DON did.



patpat said:


> i fundamentally disagree, his promo are different. But they are definitely top tier. It's a different style


I'm willing to stay open minded on Omega. Like I said, I don't think he's bad at all, I just haven't seen much of him yet. He's just good enough to where I can accept him as a main eventer. His NJPW promos were meant to cater to a different audience, and could be why they don't appeal to me, so I'll wait and see what he does in AEW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139201041675816960
> :trips8


And there it is. :banderas

Omega and Moxley are good enough to know that they'll make this work very well. I assume this won't be the last match they'll have and this will begin a long feud. However, I understand why they need to do this match relatively soon at All Out.

This PPV is going to be major.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Omega/Moxley is going to be special.

In front of that Chicago crowd :banderas

Good luck following that.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> i fundamentally disagree, his promo are different. But they are definitely top tier. It's a different style
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to stay open minded on Omega. Like I said, I don't think he's bad at all, I just haven't seen much of him yet. He's just good enough to where I can accept him as a main eventer. His NJPW promos were meant to cater to a different audience, and could be why they don't appeal to me, so I'll wait and see what he does in AEW.
Click to expand...

 ph dont worry I respect your opinion 
Kenny had to work with the interview style of new Japan. It was cool and allowed him to be intimate , but he can also do the stand up in the ring and get everyone excited promo lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> ph dont worry I respect your opinion
> Kenny had to work with the interview style of new Japan. It was cool and allowed him to be intimate , but he can also do the stand up in the ring and get everyone excited promo lol


He's definitely infinitely better than Janela, so that's good. I do expect them to have a fantastic buildup. It'll be even better when they revisit this feud on TV and they can go face to face more regularly.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Omega vs Mox right out of the gate. I predicted that they would do this months ago and I think it's smart. Keep the buzz going, keep people hooked with the big name recognition money matches. Meanwhile, use that exposure to build up guys like MJF and Hangman

And they seem to be striking all the right chords here. Look at how many new eyes and new fans MJF picked up with Jericho and Omega as headliners


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Pulling out the big guns. It's nuking time.


----------



## patpat

Guys let's not forget that double or nothing and all out are the equivalent of their royal rumble and wrestlemania ppv. Dave said they are going for 4 ppv a tear. So DON and all in/out are part of the big 4 
I see no problem giving matches of this caliber in a REAL big 4 
In fucking Chicago? Give me what I want!


----------



## Fizanko

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I may have missed things as i don't follow very regularly the AEW news, but what is PAC situation with AEW at the time as i still don't see his name in the various cards ?


----------



## patpat

I think they have replaced pac with Jericho. 
Remember pac would beat page and then lose to omega in the future? 
What if it's the same scenario but with Y2J replacing pac and Moxley replacing Y2j in the omega match?...
Just thought of it y2j was an ex wwe guy just like Moxley lol


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> I think they have replaced pac with Jericho.
> Remember pac would beat page and then lose to omega in the future?
> What if it's the same scenario but with Y2J replacing pac and Moxley replacing Y2j in the omega match?...
> Just thought of it y2j was an ex wwe guy just like Moxley lol


They replaced PAC with Page. In the story, they simply replaced Omega with Jericho.

The initial winner of the Battle Royale was meant to get a title shot sometime in future (Not the first shot) and I assume either MJF was going to win it (Which is why he was heavily involved in the match itself and the title unveiling) or Moxley was going to win it and then attack Jericho/Omega in the main event still.

All Out really could have ended up being:

Omega vs. PAC - World Title
Jericho vs. Moxley
MJF vs. Page


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have replaced pac with Jericho.
> Remember pac would beat page and then lose to omega in the future?
> What if it's the same scenario but with Y2J replacing pac and Moxley replacing Y2j in the omega match?...
> Just thought of it y2j was an ex wwe guy just like Moxley lol
> 
> 
> 
> They replaced PAC with Page. In the story, they simply replaced Omega with Jericho.
> 
> The initial winner of the Battle Royale was meant to get a title shot sometime in future (Not the first shot) and I assume either MJF was going to win it (Which is why he was heavily involved in the match itself and the title unveiling) or Moxley was going to win it and then attack Jericho/Omega in the main event still.
> 
> All Out really could have ended up being:
> 
> Omega vs. PAC - World Title
> Jericho vs. Moxley
> MJF vs. Page
Click to expand...

 damn that would have been one hell of a card too. 
I think no matter what they do these dude can handle it fine with their booking too. Even page , we say he is not ready for it. Ok 
But what if they make him win and TOTALLY proves us right? What do I mean, what if the whole story around page is that he is not big enough for the title and cant handle the pressure it is, he literally start falling appart on the TV show?. I dont know but that would be one hell of a story. I still think they will go the safe road tho, putting the title on Jericho and have Moxley and omega chase it on TV. What I see is Page is gonna lose and MJF is going to fucking harass him about losing a lifetime opportunity, mjf will scream at everyone he would have got the job done, he will actually make page's life a living hell and they could also tell the story that he just wasn't ready for an opponent like y2j. The second one would be a better story because it would involve hangman and page in a top midcard story and I personally think hangam vs mjf in few years will be what Moxley vs omega is gonna be for the following years. These two rivalries have "rivalry of an era" written all over it


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think Jericho vs. Hangman will be like Omega vs. Jericho from DON.

A fine match, a good match, but not being able to follow the better match on the show.

No matter what, because of the crowd and the historical significance, Jericho vs. Hangman isn't going to bomb by any means. Just depends if they can have a match worthy of being the 1st ever AEW Title match or not.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I am going to try and get All Out tickets tomorrow.... given the demand, I probably will not succeed but damn it, gotta try!


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> I think Jericho vs. Hangman will be like Omega vs. Jericho from DON.
> 
> A fine match, a good match, but not being able to follow the better match on the show.
> 
> No matter what, because of the crowd and the historical significance, Jericho vs. Hangman isn't going to bomb by any means. Just depends if they can have a match worthy of being the 1st ever AEW Title match or not.


 then y2j needs to fucking pick up his ass and actually go 500% because the carrying omega did at DON, I am almost 100% sure hangman page cant do it. 
And if they follow omega vs Moxley directly, then good luck to them.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> It appears that The Lucha Brothers are done with Impact Wrestling. Here is what Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline.com noted about the team’s future:
> 
> ”I think it’s inevitable once (if) they get a Lucha Underground release that they will sign with AEW at least for the U.S. market and retain rights to work AAA and Mexican indies.”


Not a fan of non-exclusive contracts. In the very least AEW should have to clear their match outcomes in AAA and Mexican Indies. Otherwise you can't put titles on them or really push them. They'd be huge gets on exclusive deals though - both could be top level singles wrestlers, and a top team. 

Moxley vs Penta, Omega vs Fenix, Omega vs Penta, Pac vs Penta, Pac vs Fenix would all be money matches.


----------



## patpat

If they are exclusive in the us ( which i thought meltzer already confirmed) then it's fine. AAA and aew are partners so they can actually work with it. As for the Mexican indies, I doubt people would care/know and I doubt penta would accept losing on the indies if they are champs in aew. 
If even Moxley will be exclusive when aew starts ( with possibility to work international when the scheme is fine) , I dont see why the lu bros wouldn't too. 
I also hate non exclusive contracts too, it's a nightmare and the injuries/booking problems are too much.

PS : the sea centre site is almost broken, they are redirecting the traffic to the aew site to buy tickets :fatcat 
The ticket arent even on fucking sales yet, they broke the site before the ticket went on sales. Chicaogo people are mad! :fatcat


----------



## Chan Hung

Kabraxal said:


> I am going to try and get All Out tickets tomorrow.... given the demand, I probably will not succeed but damn it, gotta try!


Oh snap. Keep us updated. If I was BY Chicago I would too


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This. Fucking. Graphic.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> This. Fucking. Graphic.


if I didn't know hangman, I would think he is one of the biggest wrestler in the world based on this lol
good job by them


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho could sell ice to an Eskimo. I'm sure they'll give him a tremendous amount of control on the Page vs Jericho build and have us believing that Hangman could win by the time of the match. Can't wait for Jericho's promo's selling this. 

Old Lion vs Young Lion. Jericho's claims it's his destiny to be first ever champion. First ever WWE Universal Champion - beating Rock and Austin at near primes on the same friggin night. How winning AEW Championship puts him up on Wrestling's Mt. Rushmore. 

(On an aside, Jericho has had a really epic career - looking at his wiki to get date for Universal Title win - he's wrestled and beat everybody over the last 30 years. He might not have had a FOTC peak, but his longevity is virtually unparalleled.)

Jericho is a guy AEW should give the book to should he want it once his in-ring career is over. His creative mind, long career working upper card and main event, international experience - he'd be the guy I'd give the Vince McMahon creative side ultimate decider role to. That would be too much work for him to take on though, but just keep him in the company in a creative contributor role by any means necessary.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho could sell ice to an Eskimo. I'm sure they'll give him a tremendous amount of control on the Page vs Jericho build and have us believing that Hangman could win by the time of the match. Can't wait for Jericho's promo's selling this.
> 
> Old Lion vs Young Lion. Jericho's claims it's his destiny to be first ever champion. First ever WWE Universal Champion - beating Rock and Austin at near primes on the same friggin night. How winning AEW Championship puts him up on Wrestling's Mt. Rushmore.
> 
> (On an aside, Jericho has had a really epic career - looking at his wiki to get date for Universal Title win - he's wrestled and beat everybody over the last 30 years. He might not have had a FOTC peak, but his longevity is virtually unparalleled.)
> 
> Jericho is a guy AEW should give the book to should he want it once his in-ring career is over. His creative mind, long career working upper card and main event, international experience - he'd be the guy I'd give the Vince McMahon creative side ultimate decider role to. That would be too much work for him to take on though, but just keep him in the company in a creative contributor role by any means necessary.


Y2J will definitely be a backstage figure once he ends his in ring career. he is too great to let go, never let an encyclopedia leave you. and I know they already have a huge backstage role for him already there. 
i also think him winning would be the pinnacle of his career, he has done everything. 

now I see a lot of people sleeping on page, I think he will lose and then be an upper midcard with mjf as the lead of the upper midcard. but even when that happens, page could leave this event as a bigger star than he has ever been, it only takes one night , one right moment and one little thing to make a star. in the new history , which is short, I remember , it took one and only one dustin promo and hype video to make what was seen asa subpar opponent for Cody, become one of the most anticipated fight. I have faith Jericho can make the boy look gold.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Buckshot Lariat attempt caught near midair into a code breaker for the finish. Though I could see a kickout and a Judas Elbow to put away Page finally. Also could probably have a Judas Elbow catch Hangman mid-buckshot as well. 

Time it right and it would be a great visual. Right up there with the best "trick" RKO's, though not to the level of the HBK superkick on Benjamin.


----------



## Piers

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Where is the Page vs Jericho feud coming from ? I also saw a picture of Moxley in the ring with another guy recently, has AEW started on a channel ?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where is the Page vs Jericho feud coming from ? I also saw a picture of Moxley in the ring with another guy recently, has AEW started on a channel ?


Page won a Battle Royal to determine who would face the winner of Omega/Jericho for the world title. Jericho beat Omega, so we have Page vs. Jericho.

Moxley is working NJPW and NEW until TV starts. It starts on TNT in October.


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

My local wrestling store now has tons of AEW t-shirts incoming. Time for me to get that Jungle Twink shirt. Yep! Yep!



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where is the Page vs Jericho feud coming from ? I also saw a picture of Moxley in the ring with another guy recently, has AEW started on a channel ?


Page won the casino battle royal which granted an AEW world title shot and Jericho beat Omega for the same.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho could sell ice to an Eskimo. I'm sure they'll give him a tremendous amount of control on the Page vs Jericho build and have us believing that Hangman could win by the time of the match. Can't wait for Jericho's promo's selling this.
> 
> Old Lion vs Young Lion. Jericho's claims it's his destiny to be first ever champion. * First ever WWE Universal Champion* - beating Rock and Austin at near primes on the same friggin night. How winning AEW Championship puts him up on Wrestling's Mt. Rushmore.
> 
> (On an aside, Jericho has had a really epic career - looking at his wiki to get date for Universal Title win - he's wrestled and beat everybody over the last 30 years. He might not have had a FOTC peak, but his longevity is virtually unparalleled.)
> 
> Jericho is a guy AEW should give the book to should he want it once his in-ring career is over. His creative mind, long career working upper card and main event, international experience - he'd be the guy I'd give the Vince McMahon creative side ultimate decider role to. That would be too much work for him to take on though, but just keep him in the company in a creative contributor role by any means necessary.


Finn Balor was the first Universal champion. Jericho's never held that belt.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Finn Balor was the first Universal champion. Jericho's never held that belt.


He meant undisputed champion.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*










Wish me luck


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Even though it was revealed a while ago, I'm still thrilled about the fact that the world title actually looks like a prestigious championship, and not some weird toy.

Absolutely glorious.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Gedo rumored to have stepped down as booker of NJPW. I don't watch it enough to have an opinion on him other than to know he was highly thought of over the years (though certainly not beyond criticisms). Outta nowhere but could AEW have interest in him as a booker? What was his relationship with Kenny? I know the Bucks thought they were not ever treated well - but that could have been politics bigger than the locker room. 

Gedo is 50 yrs old, so it's not like he's ready for retirement. Maybe he's just burnt out and needs a sanity break.


----------



## Chan Hung

My thoughts on AEW....When the discussion Thread about a show that hasn't aired on TV, is more exciting than the other program that airs on TV LOL
:heston


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's official. AEW is no longer "other wrestling". Glad I to see my username will have it's official own section! raisethesun


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gedo rumored to have stepped down as booker of NJPW. I don't watch it enough to have an opinion on him other than to know he was highly thought of over the years (though certainly not beyond criticisms). Outta nowhere but could AEW have interest in him as a booker? What was his relationship with Kenny? I know the Bucks thought they were not ever treated well - but that could have been politics bigger than the locker room.
> 
> Gedo is 50 yrs old, so it's not like he's ready for retirement. Maybe he's just burnt out and needs a sanity break.


Bucks were treated fine in NJPW.

They just weren't happy with their pay.


----------



## SparrowPrime

AEW is now it's own section. No longer Other Wrestling. Yes Yes Yes!!!!

After All Out and TNT debut. We may have our own area like WWE has. Even the momentum is increasing for the online fan base.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Aew has made it out of other wrestling section!! This is something truly to be celebrated! Lol


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Shit just real y'all :mark:


One day this section will be overrun with awful new idiots and terrible noob imbeciles spraying wrestling-opinion-shaped feces everywhere but remember...


..._we_ were the first awful idiots and terrible imbeciles of the AEW section.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Bucks were treated fine in NJPW.
> 
> They just weren't happy with their pay.


wouldn't surprise me if they were a bit unhappy with the state of their tag division as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

I must say it's been a rapid growth for all elite wrestling and they've been blessed with this process no other wrestling promotion I can think of is growing this fast it's taken years for companies to even get close to this I just hope they're able to play their cards right and continue being who they are by giving fans this true alternative of pro wrestling that engages the fan to want to see more live shows and not just replays


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I must say it's been a rapid growth for all elite wrestling and they've been blessed with this process no other wrestling promotion I can think of is growing this fast it's taken years for companies to even get close to this I just hope they're able to play their cards right and continue being who they are by giving fans this true alternative of pro wrestling that engages the fan to want to see more live shows and not just replays


Stars have aligned perfectly.

Right person in Khan, who's a huge wrestling fan with more money than most.
Right time when it's come to contracts of known names expiring.
Right time with regards to fans being sick of what they're being fed.

It works huge in their favour.


----------



## patpat

Why are some people on internet acting like they just discovered every major event has a secondary market? Lol 
And StubHub has like 800 left, which means they didnt do that great in scalping this time.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

@Chrome ; can give the section a proper AEW symbol instead of the papers icon? :lenny


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> @Chrome ; can give the section a proper AEW symbol instead of the papers icon? :lenny


We brought it up in staff, I think only VS themselves can change it, and who knows when that'll get done.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> Why are some people on internet acting like they just discovered every major event has a secondary market? Lol
> And StubHub has like 800 left, which means they didnt do that great in scalping this time.


According to Meltzer the standard for an event that people think will sell out is 20%, this means that the real demand was so high that scalpers were able to grab less than half of what they usually do.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://www.allelitewrestling.com/roster

Well I just noticed I don't know how long this is been but the aew roster is been updated it looks pretty cool they feature the talents there. I'm just very disappointed that they still have Alex marvez on the broadcast team


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> https://www.allelitewrestling.com/roster
> 
> Well I just noticed I don't know how long this is been but the aew roster is been updated it looks pretty cool they feature the talents there. I'm just very disappointed that they still have Alex marvez on the broadcast team


He's done one show ffs :lol

Still think he'll be used to confirm stats on TV though as opposed to play by play with JR and Excalibur.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

PAC still listed there. I am very hopeful Pac is still involved, feel like he really rounds out the main event scene.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> https://www.allelitewrestling.com/roster
> 
> Well I just noticed I don't know how long this is been but the aew roster is been updated it looks pretty cool they feature the talents there. I'm just very disappointed that they still have Alex marvez on the broadcast team


They should lose the EVP mention on the Bucks, Rhodes and Omega profiles.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.allelitewrestling.com/roster
> 
> Well I just noticed I don't know how long this is been but the aew roster is been updated it looks pretty cool they feature the talents there. I'm just very disappointed that they still have Alex marvez on the broadcast team
> 
> 
> 
> They should lose the EVP mention on the Bucks, Rhodes and Omega profiles.
Click to expand...

I am not stoked on the heavy mention of their evp status. Creates to many booking issues. Should have been discrete with titles, that way they could come across as wrestlers first


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



NXTSUPERFAN said:


> PAC still listed there. I am very hopeful Pac is still involved, feel like he really rounds out the main event scene.


He will be.

Once he loses the DG belt, you can bet he'll likely be on the very next live TV taping and attacking Page.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I am not stoked on the heavy mention of their evp status. Creates to many booking issues. Should have been discrete with titles, that way they could come across as wrestlers first


They would have been well in their right to have a separate "Front Office/Executive" type section with the mentions. But then again, they can't get away from it and they do seem to play EVP's as part of their characters - at least on BTE but also with Cody on RtDoN and now RtFF. And Jericho is basically rebelling against Cody and the Bucks and Omega because of their stature in the company. I still think it's something their characters should down play while everybody knowing it and it being part of their storylines whether unsaid or spoken background or forefront depending on the angle. So they're not in-your-face with their title like they're lording it over everybody.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.allelitewrestling.com/roster
> 
> Well I just noticed I don't know how long this is been but the aew roster is been updated it looks pretty cool they feature the talents there. I'm just very disappointed that they still have Alex marvez on the broadcast team
> 
> 
> 
> They should lose the EVP mention on the Bucks, Rhodes and Omega profiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stoked on the heavy mention of their evp status. Creates to many booking issues. Should have been discrete with titles, that way they could come across as wrestlers first
Click to expand...

Makes sense


----------



## Ace

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

15 minutes


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> We brought it up in staff, I think only VS themselves can change it, and who knows when that'll get done.


But they were made aware right? So its just waiting now?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139640380444565511
Jericho vs MJF :mark


----------



## Death Rider

I am not sure the match would be good but a fued or even a promo battle between MJF and jericho needs to happen at some point.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> I am not sure the match would be good but a fued or even a promo battle between MJF and jericho needs to happen at some point.


The match wouldn’t have to be anything special because they are both amazing promos with good characters and charismatic enough to keep us interested.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






Given recent events I believe a toast is in order.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Given recent events I believe a toast is in order.


Facts! :lenny

All these anti-smark shitters on 4Chan with their "MUH SCALPERZ" bitchfests going on, 'Wood spouting his overly-convoluted cautionary tales about numbers and trends like he's out here singing "Have A Cigar" to us on some dystopian Pink Floyd type shit, and meanwhile I'm sittin' over here actually soaking it in and enjoying this week like:










Get on my level, y'all!~ :tommy









(Sorry Wood, I still love you :ha )


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So I wore my new Mox shirt, the Unscripted Mox Violence one, to an indy show tonight and DAMN the amount of people who kept looking at it and mentioning it to me. It has a really obvious AEW logo on the sleeve, and people definitely noticed. Somebody even said I worked fast, cos the shirt only came out a few weeks ago, lol I told them I ordered it like half an hour after Mox debuted at DoN haha. I occasionally get comments on shirts I wear to these shows (cos I wear a different one every time) but not this much attention. AEW has people's attention for sure, I was chatting to a few people about DoN as well.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mox Girl said:


> So I wore my new Mox shirt, the Unscripted Mox Violence one, to an indy show tonight and DAMN the amount of people who kept looking at it and mentioning it to me. It has a really obvious AEW logo on the sleeve, and people definitely noticed. Somebody even said I worked fast, cos the shirt only came out a few weeks ago, lol I told them I ordered it like half an hour after Mox debuted at DoN haha. I occasionally get comments on shirts I wear to these shows (cos I wear a different one every time) but not this much attention. AEW has people's attention for sure, I was chatting to a few people about DoN as well.


I'm so glad mox has allowed you to watch other cool non-wwe shit, MG


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> So I wore my new Mox shirt, the Unscripted Mox Violence one, to an indy show tonight and DAMN the amount of people who kept looking at it and mentioning it to me. It has a really obvious AEW logo on the sleeve, and people definitely noticed. Somebody even said I worked fast, cos the shirt only came out a few weeks ago, lol I told them I ordered it like half an hour after Mox debuted at DoN haha. I occasionally get comments on shirts I wear to these shows (cos I wear a different one every time) but not this much attention. AEW has people's attention for sure, I was chatting to a few people about DoN as well.


 it's also because right now Moxley is one of the hottest thing in professional wrestling right now. He was in a show at NEW yesterday/today with renee and from what I heard this is some of the loudest indy crowds reaction he got.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Interesting matches happening in PWG's SIXTEEN in July, not sure if they will be relevant for AEW though, but I always thought they should make some sort of deal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139722475099443202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139722247273238528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139722962162999297


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PWG was were the Bucks got their start and would still do shows even when they got big. So the fact that a lot of AEW guys are doing some of their shows is not surprising.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> PWG was were the Bucks got their start and would still do shows even when they got big. So the fact that a lot of AEW guys are doing some of their shows is not surprising.


AEW is almost like PWG but on a bigger scale. A lot of the talent in AEW all worked PWG. Excalibur on commentary, Rick Knox as referee etc.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> AEW is almost like PWG but on a bigger scale. A lot of the talent in AEW all worked PWG. Excalibur on commentary, Rick Knox as referee etc.


I wonder if they might sign a developmental deal with PWG as PWG has historically had an eye for talent, and AEW isn't big enough to run their own training center yet.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread II*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> This company has my two favorite wrestlers in the world. Treat them well and* I'm a fan for life *AEW.


that mentality is one of the reasons AEW was sorely needed to begin with

not all white knights stay white, you have to retain the will to boycott corruption and evil when you see it, stand your ground, be vigilant, live by the sword and all that


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


>


 b-but Mosley is bad in the ring rehhhh? Lol


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I absolutely love that high angled double arm as a finisher


----------



## patpat

Taroostyles said:


> I absolutely love that high angled double arm as a finisher


 he killed his old DDT to get this one. I think he does this to have more impact


----------



## patpat

Pharaoh will be at starcast for the revenge of the paw 
Pharaoh actually sells a lot of merch :lol 
They got a fucking dog over and are making money off him , awesome :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> MJF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-but Mosley is bad in the ring rehhhh? Lol
Click to expand...

Whoah Moxley was doing some hood moves I've never seen him do

Haha MJF on Moxley: "Jon Moxley is not someone I would hang out with on the weekends and drink with. He's not my cup of tea," admitted MJF. "Does he have star power? Absolutely. Does he look like he should take a shower or two? Absolutely."


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

:maury 

If MJF isn't World champion by 2021, then what are we *really* doing here?

About to check out that Moxley/Allin match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That 7 minutes of Mox v Allin shows a lot of potential

Edit: just saw another video - MJF is the first heel in years that legit gets trash thrown in the ring like it used to be in the olden days

He is a total smark killer


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That 7 minutes of Mox v Allin shows a lot of potential
> 
> Edit: just saw another video - MJF is the first heel in years that legit gets trash thrown in the ring like it used to be in the olden days
> 
> He is a total smark killer


Awesome. He will trash talk fans. Just need to have security out there some people may take it too serious LOL


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Awesome. He will trash talk fans. Just need to have security out there some people may take it too serious LOL


I love how he keeps up the kayfabe and it makes him even better. He's clearly living the gimmick and just letting it shine. He will get so over that he could be a huge babyface someday.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't want a babyface MJF unless the demand is way too great that it can no longer be ignored (like Rock in 1999).


----------



## Mr.Monkey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






wonder if he gets to use Dirty Deeds as his official AEW theme


----------



## virus21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr.Monkey said:


> wonder if he gets to use Dirty Deeds as his official AEW theme


That be cool right


----------



## TheKorean

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You know how WWE sends every team that wins championships, their own custom title belt?

What happens if Jaguars win the Superbowl?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






Didn't know about this but Mox faced Big Cass w/ Enzo at an indy show recently.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’m not a fan of Moxley’s new attire


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Didn't know about this but Mox faced Big Cass w/ Enzo at an indy show recently.


Saw this also regarding that lol

https://youtu.be/XFhUKqa-_UM


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> Haha MJF on Moxley: "Jon Moxley is not someone I would hang out with on the weekends and drink with. He's not my cup of tea," admitted MJF. "Does he have star power? Absolutely. Does he look like he should take a shower or two? Absolutely."


 fuck mjf :lol 


TheKorean said:


> You know how WWE sends every team that wins championships, their own custom title belt?
> 
> What happens if Jaguars win the Superbowl?


 well......I dont know :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> :maury
> 
> If MJF isn't World champion by 2021, then what are we *really* doing here?
> 
> About to check out that Moxley/Allin match.


I'll be sad if Page wins it before MJF. That is a decision that would reek of politics. MJF should be one of the first 3 champions. I wouldn't mind Moxley winning it from Jericho and then putting MJF over.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'll be sad if Page wins it before MJF. That is a decision that would reek of politics. MJF should be one of the first 3 champions. I wouldn't mind Moxley winning it from Jericho and then putting MJF over.


so far they are putting mjf over big time, the poster officer fest for their fight is all about him. it was the same for the Battle Royale too ( before pac pulled off). 
ii actually think page will lose and mjf will start a rivalry with him saying page wasted the opportunity


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hijo del Vikingo teased a big surprise against people of high caliber. He's probably the mystery partner of the Lucha Bros at Fyter Fest.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I’m not a fan of Moxley’s new attire


I like it. A throwback to Dan Severn. It sheds off the GEEK Ambrose persona and introduces a new energy of this fighter from the streets but not in the way Ambrose was presented.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Hijo del Vikingo teased a big surprise against people of high caliber. He's probably the mystery partner of the Lucha Bros at Fyter Fest.


He's pretty incredible from the little i've seen of him. I wouldn't mind it at all if the mystery partner turned out to be one of Vikingo, Fantasma, Drago, Flamita or La Parka.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088858902148481024


----------



## Randy Lahey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

MJF doesn't need a title to be over though. He's that good. The best young wrestler to come along since The Rock. I haven't seen somebody be able to work the mic, and be completely himself (he's using his own nerdy name and still over) than him.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well .I caved, and bought 2 row 12 floor tickets for my buddy, and I. All together it's $300 each. More than we wanted to spend, but this seems like a timeless, priceless event. Can't wait!!


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

MJF's ultimate goal is WWE. Not sure it's smart to push him without a longterm deal in place.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> MJF's ultimate goal is WWE. Not sure it's smart to push him without a longterm deal in place.


Says who? I think he's right where he needs to be.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ThunderJet88 said:


> Says who? I think he's right where he needs to be.


He himself said it on Austin's podcast. He sees WWE as the place he ultimately wants to go.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> He himself said it on Austin's podcast. He sees WWE as the place he ultimately wants to go.


That's really too bad. His persona is perfect for AEW. He would just be watered down there imo. Very interesting though.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The Bucks just dropped the AAA tag belts back to the Lucha Bros in Mexico just like everyone thought.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That's the sad reality of things with wrestling. People still want to try and make it in WWE for themselves. (not to fixate on that promotion here, but yeah)


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> He himself said it on Austin's podcast. He sees WWE as the place he ultimately wants to go.


And when did he said that ?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> And when did he said that ?


Either on Austins cast or van vleits video


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> He himself said it on Austin's podcast. He sees WWE as the place he ultimately wants to go.


That interview took place before AEW became a thing. Check out his recent interview with Taz indicating he’ll be with AEW for a long time.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Why would MJF want to go to WWE if AEW treats him and pays him well? WWE can barely make their homegrown wrestlers become stars let alone someone outside the company.

MJF gonna get that EC3 treatment.


----------



## eriknesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> The Bucks just dropped the AAA tag belts back to the Lucha Bros in Mexico just like everyone thought.


The commentary teased that there would be another match. Plus, there was a lot of fuckery with the ref-bumps, Penta's mask being ripped off, etc.

Prob a ladder match or something at All Out..


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> Why would MJF want to go to WWE if AEW treats him and pays him well? WWE can barely make their homegrown wrestlers become stars let alone someone outside the company.
> 
> MJF gonna get that EC3 treatment.


Yeah, considering his passion for the business and how much he takes his character seriously, it would be weird for him to dump all that and go to WWE where they’ll likely mess up his character and not push him. 

Meanwhile at AEW he can continue building the character he’s created the past couple of years and get a good push. He’s also seemingly close with Cody irl, which only adds to the reasons to stay with AEW.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

WWE would water down MJF. 

He can be a star, star in AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Look I have no doubt MJF's dream was WWE and he may still wind up there one day. But as far as I can tell Cody likes him a lot and he's already a key figure in AEW. So I don't think they have anything to worry about.

But I think it will be interesting talking about AEW guys jumping to WWE. And yeah most people would say "why would you do that" and I don't disagree, but circumstances can and will change a lot in the next coming years.

But imagine if a guy like MJF for whatever reason decided to leave AEW to go to WWE. And instead of going to NXT, he would already have such an established brand that one night he would just show up on Raw and it would be like "Oh my God! MJF is here!"

I'm not saying I want that to happen, obviously, but it will be interesting to see how that kind of stuff plays out on both sides in the coming years.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

He said he doesn't want to go there for a long time and the podcast took place before AEW was ever announced as a company let alone announced their intentions to host a weekly TV show.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

yeah and Kenny Omega wanted to go to wwe before aew existed. I can tell you it's out of his options now lol. 
also isn't that the SAME Vince mentality of not pushing a guy for fear that he would leave? isn't that why wwe refused to create a star for so long? 
sometimes I feel for all their bitcting and moaning, the fans have exactly the same mindset as vince and don't even realizes it :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It is in every AEW wrestler's best interest to want to go to WWE for contract re-negotiation purposes with AEW down the line. Same reason as it is in every WWE wrestler's best interest to be sending feelers out to AEW and telling the dirt sheets about it - to get Vince worried and start raising salaries and treating talent better. Any wrestler who burns bridges or who says they're one company for life is costing themselves a huge chunk of money over their careers - potentially millions. 

If AEW is viable and growing in three years and MJF is a free agent Vince and WWE would love for nothing more than to steal a legit homegrown AEW star and would offer MJF silly money. He can take that offer to Khan and try to get him to match it. 

It's a business.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Guys, this wasn't just before AEW. Those interviews came out after.


----------



## Chan Hung

I don't think there is going to be such a huge AEW wrestler to WWE jump because if they're on TNT and they're getting booked reasonably well, they likely stay. At the moment AEW has a national spotlight, for a few years minimum. Although, I think if you're an Impact Wrestler or you're a wrestler from let's say even MLW, then yes you would maybe want to consider jumping but keep in mind the environment in the WWE right now isnt necessarily open to much creative freedom.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Guys, this wasn't just before AEW. Those interviews came out after.


 then give us a source man. We have nothing to work with here, I dont remember him saying he wants to go to wwe in the interview with Chris van vliet ( which is one of the most recent) 
Also if he wants to go , why should they care? Their goal is to make him a star and make money out of him. Period, that's the same ideology that prevented the wwe to create star "we dont know they might leave us" no one gives a single fuck talent come and go. Aew should put the strap on the people with talent momentum and who can make them some dollars. 
Now for mjf's own sake, being successful outside wwe in an AMERICAN promotion and then going to wwe is a risky bet. Ec3 is getting buried for being an ex tna Ace. 
Wwe wont change their way, aew's strength isnt a particular talent, it's their philosophy and ideology, mid can be the biggest deal in aew and then go to wwe and be a no one because they fucking suck at creating stars.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Any official AEW Jimmy Havoc merch out? I feel like that have stuff out for almost everyone but him (Darby Allin too).


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> Guys, this wasn't just before AEW. Those interviews came out after.


Steve Austin and MJF discussed if he’s on WWE’s radar (this interview was September 2018 and 100% before AEW was announced), because Steve brought it up. Your original post insinuated he prefers WWE to AEW and that he made those comments after AEW was announced. The former being very likely not true and the latter is definitely not true. 

Van Vleit’s interview never brought up WWE.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Should sign Enzo and Cassxxxxxl


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/a...at-all-ou/1100-6467845/?utm_source=reddit.com
Kenny did a interview with gamespot talking about what they could improve moving forward, ALL OUT and Moxley. Very interesting.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



NXT Only said:


> WWE would water down MJF.
> 
> He can be a star, star in AEW.


He'd get no mic time and just be one of the many jobbers chasing R-Truth around backstage. He's gonna do big things in AEW.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/a...at-all-ou/1100-6467845/?utm_source=reddit.com
> Kenny did a interview with gamespot talking about what they could improve moving forward, ALL OUT and Moxley. Very interesting.


From that article:

“And, so, I unfortunately always look at what can we improve moving forward. So, for me, some production issues. We can clean up some of the camera work. Some of the audio issues. I didn't like that I could barely hear my theme music. You know what I mean?“

Great to hear Kenny also wants to increase the volume on the theme music. It’s a small detail but an important one imo.


----------



## imthegame19

V-Trigger said:


> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/a...at-all-ou/1100-6467845/?utm_source=reddit.com
> Kenny did a interview with gamespot talking about what they could improve moving forward, ALL OUT and Moxley. Very interesting.


Sounds like mix of work/shoot interview.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Steve Austin and MJF discussed if he’s on WWE’s radar (this interview was September 2018 and 100% before AEW was announced), because Steve brought it up. Your original post insinuated he prefers WWE to AEW and that he made those comments after AEW was announced. The former being very likely not true and the latter is definitely not true.
> 
> Van Vleit’s interview never brought up WWE.


It was in September? Well god damn. My bad :ha :shrug


----------



## Randy Lahey

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Should sign Enzo and Cassxxxxxl


I don’t think Cass adds much, but Enzo has a ton of charisma and can work the mic. He’d be a good addition. AEW needs to focus on over the top characters and mic work. Nobody cares about work rate unless guys are going thru tables


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140802591149973505
Right move by AEW. If NJPW doesn't want to play ball you shouldn't let them run over you.


----------



## SparrowPrime

I fully agree with AEWs decision to not let Moxley work any NJPW US shows. If NJPW doesnt want to play ball and ultimately help their promotion with a partnership with AEW.....AEW is just protecting their contracted stars for US audience.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140802591149973505
> Right move by AEW. If NJPW doesn't want to play ball you shouldn't let them run over you.


they should have listened to omega when he was BEGGING them to put their us expansion on steroid and push it. They didnt now here we are.
Logical decision by aew, and it doesnt matter because most aew guys can work the indies when they are free. Moxley can go anywhere in his free time and work the indies. Heck aew is literally making a pwg training camp with almost their when roster being on a pwg show before their TV Start. They have no problem putting company over but you are either their partner ( they are in a great relationship with AAA. Both sides are loving it) and they have no problem putting smaller sindy promotion over. They even went as far as having a Jericho vs omega segment on an indy show.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Scarlett just got released by IMPACT. Cody better be on the phone already.

https://twitter.com/IMPACTWRESTLING/status/1140983100140335106


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> Scarlett just got released by IMPACT. Cody better be on the phone already.
> 
> https://twitter.com/IMPACTWRESTLING/status/1140983100140335106


 someone call nwo4life 
:lol :lol 
Damn I mean it's obvious she is going to aew like no fucking discussion right now.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Scarlett just got released by IMPACT. Cody better be on the phone already.
> 
> https://twitter.com/IMPACTWRESTLING/status/1140983100140335106


Would instantly be the hottest chick on AEW's roster and is already arguably the hottest chick in wrestling.

Don't let us down, AEW.


----------



## patpat

She is certainly working the how and when with cody as we talk right now lol


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah they should give her a call, especially if they're going to introduce Women's tag belts at some point, need to expand that roster.

Tenille Dashwood is making her return soon as well, so perhaps they should give her a call as well.


----------



## PavelGaborik

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Would instantly be the hottest chick on AEW's roster and is already arguably the hottest chick in wrestling.
> 
> Don't let us down, AEW.


She's definitely hot but I wouldn't consider her even close to the hottest chick in wrestling.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Scarlett just got released by IMPACT. Cody better be on the phone already.
> 
> https://twitter.com/IMPACTWRESTLING/status/1140983100140335106


Hopefully they let Killer walk next. If that is the case, Cody and company needs to be all over both.


----------



## bradatar

PavelGaborik said:


> She's definitely hot but I wouldn't consider her even close to the hottest chick in wrestling.


She is top 3 easily in my opinion. Her, Peyton, and probably Alexa/Lacey make up my top 3 but looks are to the eyes of the beholder. Scarlett is gorgeous so a large chunk of fans will likely feel the same. 



FaceTime Heel said:


> Hopefully they let Killer walk next. If that is the case, Cody and company needs to be all over both.


I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS 


https://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=127299



Asuka842 said:


> Yeah they should give her a call, especially if they're going to introduce Women's tag belts at some point, need to expand that roster.
> 
> Tenille Dashwood is making her return soon as well, so perhaps they should give her a call as well.


End of July.

https://twitter.com/BLabelPro/status/1141028839407128577


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Scarlett is awful, but wouldnt be shocked if she signs. They should definitely look into Tenille, she's always been great, just never used correctly.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Scarlett is fa from awful. Tenille makes sense if she's interested. She's good, she's got name recognition to a degree, and she's got the potentially sympathy factor for both her actual recent medical issues and the perception that she was underused/misused in both WWE and ROH.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Scarlett is definitely heading to AEW. That's without a doubt. She has a spot there for the women's division and stands out from most of the talent. Tenille is most likely heading there as well once she's fully healed and back in in-ring shape. Those two alone would greatly help their small women's division at the moment.


----------



## patpat

WINNING said:


> Scarlett is definitely heading to AEW. That's without a doubt. She has a spot there for the women's division and stands out from most of the talent. Tenille is most likely heading there as well once she's fully healed and back in in-ring shape. Those two alone would greatly help their small women's division at the moment.


 going by the tweet between scarly and the aew interviewer/employee Alixia atout, I think it's not a very risky thing to say she is heading there.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Scarlett, Tenille along with Sasha and Tessa in the future would be some women's division. I think they'll all end up in AEW at some point. Until then build up Britt Baker and Kylie and a few others.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



taker1986 said:


> Scarlett, Tenille along with Sasha and Tessa in the future would be some women's division. I think they'll all end up in AEW at some point. Until then build up Britt Baker and Kylie and a few others.


Tessa would be THE one to stand AEW women's division on its head. If only...


----------



## taker1986

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Tessa would be THE one to stand AEW women's division on its head. If only...


How long is her contract with Impact. I can see her at AEW once her contracts up.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That is a good question because as soon as he contract is up in IMPACT, AEW should try to get her.


----------



## Chan Hung

taker1986 said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa would be THE one to stand AEW women's division on its head. If only...
> 
> 
> 
> How long is her contract with Impact. I can see her at AEW once her contracts up.
Click to expand...

Reports say in July 2018 she signed a 2 year deal with Impact. So next year 2020 she can leave the company. Another good one may be Jordanne Grace. But she just signed with Impact too.


----------



## Hangman

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wait... I could potentially be seeing Scarlett and Tenille throwing down in a ring?

Sweet baby Jesus wens3

If Sasha and Asuka signs aswell AEW may become my new religion.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*Who Is That Masked Man? Getting to Know AEW’s Excalibur (Part 1)*

https://www.allelitewrestling.com/post/getting-to-know-aew-excalibur-part-1

Nice read.


----------



## TOPDAWG21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t think Cass adds much, but Enzo has a ton of charisma and can work the mic. He’d be a good addition. AEW needs to focus on over the top characters and mic work. Nobody cares about work rate unless guys are going thru tables


Cass had a match with Mox and the promo he cut before the match was pretty damn good. He sounded like a forking goof in WWE when he did promos but this one to me sounded pretty good. Here is a video.

Enzo unless he got his shit together is just a lawsuit or a PR disaster waiting to happen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCxLKY_MTDM


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TOPDAWG21 said:


> Cass had a match with Mox and the promo he cut before the match was pretty damn good. He sounded like a forking goof in WWE when he did promos but this one to me sounded pretty good. Here is a video.
> 
> Enzo unless he got his shit together is just a lawsuit or a PR disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCxLKY_MTDM


Not a Cass fan, but that was a legit promo! Looks less like shit too. Good for him!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

For anyone who cares, on the latest Fyter Fest Brandi said that the Women's Championship will be introduced at All Out.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



taker1986 said:


> Scarlett, Tenille along with Sasha and Tessa in the future would be some women's division. I think they'll all end up in AEW at some point. Until then build up Britt Baker and Kylie and a few others.


Tenille, i be surprised if she doesn't debut at All Out. She be a solid hand to have until they get a big name in. I think she has something to prove after her ROH run.

Scarlett, I still think can't call which way she go either NXT or AEW. I'm more leaning to NXT imo.

Tessa, would be a big catch for AEW. She would become the main focus of the division moreso then in WWE, where she probably be a top 5 star in the women's division and end up as Charlotte's back up probably.

Sasha, if she does leave WWE, it won't be for another 2 or 3 years at most. But she be a game charger for sure. 

Priscilla Kelly (Darby Allin's partner) would be a good addition to AEW. If I was Kenny Omega, i be looking to get another main event Joshi talent on board full time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






This is a really good interview

Jungle boy is gonna be a star. Lots of insight into Cody, Steroids and Janela (made me come around on him a bit)

definitely recommend a watch


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Of the women that they have now, Hikaru Shida makes the most sense as the inaugural champion imo (although I could see them going with Dr. Britt Baker since they seem to be high on her).

Also I wonder if they'll get a female big name to unveil the belt like they did getting Bret Hart to unveil the World title? Alundra Blayze or Bull Nakano come to mind right away, maybe Gail Kim if you can get her, etc.


----------



## Chan Hung

Daniel Bryan was recently interviewed and said that after his contract is up he doesn't want to be a full-time wrestler anymore that he wants to wrestle part time, ... this leads me to think that he will likely consider going to AEW once this contract is up what do you guys think?
What stood out to me was that he was already talking future tense talking about his life after his contract is over


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> *WON:
> (In AEW news), Riho is (...) finishing up soon in Japan and moving to the U.S.*


Looks like they conviced Riho to sign full time. Happy for her.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Looks like they conviced Riho to sign full time. Happy for her.


I can't understand some people on here don't realise how talented this women's division is. Riho is amazing, I'm so happy she's on board full time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Looks like they conviced Riho to sign full time. Happy for her.


Wow, that's pretty awesome for Riho. Going to be interesting to see the import of Joshi talent with AEW in the fold, also knowing WWE will look to capitalize on that as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

So according to a couple reports Jacob Fatu has been shown interest by the WWE and all elite wrestling who do you think he should side with I hope it's all elite wrestling because he does stand out and I think you'll have a bigger impact


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hikaru Shida is the face of the women's division. Britt Baker - everything from her name, to her face, to her "gimmick" is just pure create a wrestler to me.

As far as Jacob Fatu I hope he goes AEW because they need a lot more size and hoss style dudes. But he'll go to the WWE because almost all Fatus will have something to do and be featured consistently in the E


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Very happy that Riho is on board full time now. 

tbh i could see Shida and Riho as the first ones to win the women's tag team belts.


----------



## Chan Hung

Here's hoping that aew gets rid of Alex marvez and has a two-man team with Jim Ross and Excalibur heck I'd even welcomed somebody like Don West LOL


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Here's hoping that aew gets rid of Alex marvez and has a two-man team with Jim Ross and Excalibur heck *I'd even welcomed somebody like Don West* LOL


:fuckyeah

How can anyone not love this man?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What I'm thinking is that Shida wins the Women's title first and then it'll begin a long feud with her and Baker over it. Sometime, Kylie Rae would likely win the Women's title a year later at All Out 2 in Chicago, her hometown, from Baker.

That's what I would do, anyway. As for Jacob Fatu, dude is solid and he can do many styles as a big man. I'd like for him to be in AEW since they need big hosses in the main event but I reckon WWE will sign him up due to their Samoan lineage.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> So according to a couple reports Jacob Fatu has been shown interest by the WWE and all elite wrestling who do you think he should side with I hope it's all elite wrestling because he does stand out and I think you'll have a bigger impact


Hopefully he stays far away from the WWE... im sure he’ll have success there but im honestly tired of them hogging all of the talent. Their shows are horrible and they already have like 80% of the world’s best wrestlers under contract.

Sadly i think hes going to take the money and go with the WWE. Sure theyre gonna promise him a big push too. Hard to turn that down even if the product is fucking garbage


----------



## PresidentGasman

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think Jericho wins the Title at All Out then loses it to Omega somewhere around December/January.


----------



## Chan Hung

PresidentGasman said:


> I think Jericho wins the Title at All Out then loses it to Omega somewhere around December/January.


Possibly. I'm actually though looking forward to Jericho vs Cody. I could see maybe MJF vs Dustin with Dustin putting him over. I'd also like Pac back soon


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PAC is the talent I was most looking forward to on the entire roster. The fact that he's currently unavailable whether its visa or DG, is so upsetting to me. Hopefully he comes back sooner rather than later.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Possibly. I'm actually though looking forward to Jericho vs Cody. I could see maybe MJF vs Dustin with Dustin putting him over. I'd also like Pac back soon


I think Cody will challenge and lose to Jericho. Heel Jericho lording the title over the "founders" - he beat Omega at DoN, beats Elite chosen one Adam Page at All Out. Taunts Cody enough that Cody tries to wrest the title away and fails. Omega wins a KOTR type tournament to get #1 contender spot and finally beats Jericho.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to suspect PAC may indeed show up to cost Page the title.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PAC fucking sucks. He was always an absolute bore. I don't understand why some here are desperate to see him in AEW. As great as the current main eventers are, and with some of the potential up and comers, PAC would make the main event scene take a step back.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PAC is extremely overrated

"but actually he's a good promo -"

Stop right there no he fucking isn't!

He delivers the most generic, paint by numbers promos I've ever heard. He went to the Seth Rollins school of promos where he alternates between hoarse shouting and "intense" whispering and just generally yeah he's boring.

He'd be a fine, fine addition to the roster but fuck it I'm not losing aaaannnyyy sleep over whether or not he actually ever wrestles in AEW


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They definitely don't need Pac. Guy looks like a juiced up Eric Young and sucks on the mic.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

For those who think that simply giving someone more creative freedom is the answer, they need to take a look at PAC. Yes, creative freedom is always better, but creative freedom isn't a miracle worker. It's not going to magically make some generic dork with no charisma interesting or entertaining. All it does is allow those with actual talent to excel. PAC is not one of those people. If they make him champion, I guarantee you that AEW will do its worst ratings with him as champ.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> For those who think that simply giving someone more creative freedom is the answer, they need to take a look at PAC. Yes, creative freedom is always better, but creative freedom isn't a miracle worker. It's not going to magically make some generic dork with no charisma interesting or entertaining. All it does is allow those with actual talent to excel. PAC is not one of those people. If they make him champion, *I guarantee you that AEW will do its worst ratings with him as champ*.


I'll take that bet. First off, one guy holding a title isn't going to affect ratings -- the quality of the whole product will. That's the case with WWE, and it will be the case with AEW. Second, like him or not, PAC is immeasurably better without WWE that with. He's not the whole show, but he'd definitely make a good addition to the roster. 

You guys need to stop looking at one wrestler in a bubble and start considering the whole package, from how the wrestlers are presented and interact with each other, all the way up the ladder to the guys running the show. Y'all are too WWE-inated -- that's not the way the rest of the industry works.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> I'll take that bet. First off, one guy holding a title isn't going to affect ratings -- the quality of the whole product will. That's the case with WWE, and it will be the case with AEW. Second, like him or not, PAC is immeasurably better without WWE that with. He's not the whole show, but he'd definitely make a good addition to the roster.
> 
> You guys need to stop looking at one wrestler in a bubble and start considering the whole package, from how the wrestlers are presented and interact with each other, all the way up the ladder to the guys running the show. Y'all are too WWE-inated -- that's not the way the rest of the industry works.


WWE's issues go way beyond individual talent now because they've spent the last two decades killing their own product to the point where they're incredibly fundamentally flawed. However, when WWE was at its peak, and when they actually had stars, guys like The Rock and Stone Cold had a huge impact on ratings and PPV buys as champions.

So yes, I think AEW will be good as a whole, and talented guys with creative freedom like Moxley, Y2J, and MJF once he's built up, will draw good numbers. But a guy like PAC being champion will be the low point in terms of ratings if they keep the title on him for an extended period of time. They can't afford that in their growth stage.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> I'm starting to suspect PAC may indeed show up to cost Page the title.


No screwy finishes at PPV's. They have made that crystal clear.

On the PAC subject: It's obvious that some of you haven't watched his stuff from Dragon Gate. The guy is far from "average".


----------



## taker1986

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just a couple of things I'm hoping happens when AEW is on TV.

1. I know it's a 2 hour show, but hopefully they have the freedom to go a few mins longer if they're having to cram a couple of segments in, similar to what used to happen on Raw when it ran a few mins late. I don't know what the situation with that is, whether they're on a strict schedule to finish bang on the hour or whether they have the freedom to go a couple of mins longer if they have to.

2. Hopefully no commercial breaks during matches. It completely spoilers it for me, so hopefully they just have commercials between matches and not during the match itself.


----------



## MC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> *PAC is extremely overrated*
> 
> "but actually he's a good promo -"
> 
> Stop right there no he fucking isn't!
> 
> He delivers the most generic, paint by numbers promos I've ever heard. He went to the Seth Rollins school of promos where he alternates between hoarse shouting and "intense" whispering and just generally yeah he's boring.
> 
> He'd be a fine, fine addition to the roster but fuck it I'm not losing aaaannnyyy sleep over whether or not he actually ever wrestles in AEW


I can argue that with a ton on this roster, including some of the main eventers . 

His promos are whatever but his wrestling, provided he doesn't phone it in with his "a headlock is a heel move" approach, is excellent. Had a better match with Kzy than nearly anyone else had at Double Or Nothing, great matches against Shun Skywalker (who is only two years into his career) and an injury prone Dragon Kid. Great tag matches are a given in DG, too. Maybe you watched this stuff and still think what you think, I doubt it but maybe. Now he did have snooze fests with Hangman Page, David Starr and Flamita, to be fair so he isn't perfect.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> WINNING said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to suspect PAC may indeed show up to cost Page the title.
> 
> 
> 
> No screwy finishes at PPV's. They have made that crystal clear.
> 
> On the PAC subject: It's obvious that some of you haven't watched his stuff from Dragon Gate. The guy is far from "average".
Click to expand...

 this, I also thought he waasnt much. But I watched his stuff outside wwe and the guy has a great charisma as a monster. And guess what? The fact that he is small and jacked makes it better . People forgot that what attracted people were never ever big guys, it was the larger than life character/feeling they would give. That's why guys like Daniel Bryan despite looking average were able to look like some wrestling God and he could beat the whole goddamn evolution in one night and no one would bat an eye. Because he was presented as the best fucking wrestler in the world who couldn't get an opportunity. 
PAC , is a larger than life character, because the shit he pulls off isnt something you expect from someone of his height. When he picks up a big dude , and without any momentum lift him like shit to crash him on the ground with a suplex, ir is impressive, it is larger than life because it is "out of the ordinary". 
Also he got a great look that fits his character, dude straight up looks like a psychopath, not the crazy one. Nope the literal psycho that is actually serious lol


----------



## SparrowPrime

I have a feeling Jericho is going to win the title at All Out and go into TV era as a recognized Champion for new viewers. Depending if Punk debuts or not.....that will be the TOP feud when TV starts to get new fans with recognizable talent. Omega, Page, Moxley will MOST definitely be in the MAIN event picture when 2020 rolls around.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> On the PAC subject: It's obvious that some of you haven't watched his stuff from Dragon Gate. The guy is far from "average".


I've checked out his stuff outside of WWE because there were a few (not many, but a few) here that were going crazy over this guy as if he had some sort of massive revival as a talent. He hasn't. His wrestling was never the issue. It was that he was incredibly bland and generic on the mic. Unfortunately, he's still incredibly bland and generic on the mic even outside of WWE. Charisma isn't something you can just magically turn on. You either have it or you don't.

I have high standards when it comes to mic work for main eventers. He doesn't even come close to meeting them.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://www.njpw1972.com/53889



> Moxley surprised a lot of fans when he went back to wrestling in short tights. He talked about the gear change and why he didn't like wrestling in jeans while with WWE.
> 
> "I wanted to change my look, for sure," Moxley confirmed. "When I was in WWE, I always wrestled in jeans, and there was a reason for that; everybody else had fancy tights and I wanted to be the opposite. More grungy, a street fighter type. But wrestling in jeans, honestly, it sucks. They're hot, sweaty, hard to move in. I'm done with wrestling in jeans! It's so much easier to wrestle in tights.
> 
> "My boots situation was a nightmare before I wrestled. I had a pair I bought that I was trying to break in, but they didn't fit right. I tried another pair, they didn't fit, either. They were too clunky. So I just went with regular wrestling shoes. When I looked in the mirror before I went out, I felt naked because I was so used to wrestling in jeans. So I knew then that it would cause a reaction, and be a bit of a shock."


Tights are staying.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> https://www.njpw1972.com/53889
> 
> 
> 
> Tights are staying.


It's funny how new everything is for him and for his fans regarding his look and everything else.

And the thing is, I don't even know if "new" is the best word. Because a lot of what he's doing now from his look to his demeanor, it reminds me of FCW Dean Ambrose.

When I look back at his time in WWE, he had a great career. But some of the best content he produced on his own was when he first arrived in developmental working with guys like Dusty (backstage) and Regal. The biggest shame is that he never really brought that to the main roster.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> No screwy finishes at PPV's. They have made that crystal clear.
> 
> On the PAC subject: It's obvious that some of you haven't watched his stuff from Dragon Gate. The guy is far from "average".


Yeah, this. Counting his work in DG only, PAC has had a fantastic year as a big match wrestler. His ring-work has been amazing & the story that's been told with title reign has been top-notch.

His mic work is admittedly basic, but imo, PAC gets his character across in his promos pretty well & his current gimmick doesn't need him talking for 20 minutes anyways.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

20 minutes promos are overrated anyway imo. Looking back at guys like Austin, Hogan, The Rock, etc, they usually didn't talk that long. They're promos were much shorter and to the point a lot of the time. And then guys like Undertaker often spoke barely at all and let their presence do the talking for them. Hell Rock made fun of Triple H's long rambling promos even.

You usually see companies doing that, because they have no creativity and cannot think of any other way to tell their stories.


----------



## patpat

This! The idea that long promo are the way is wrong. Pac might not be the biggest promo? Then make him say very few words. A man of few words but who would inflict big pain to his enemy , simple


----------



## Chan Hung

Well it looks like I think this was already posted so I apologize for that regarding Jon Moxley on wearing Jean's now:



> "On not wrestling in jeans: “I wanted to change my look, for sure. When I was in WWE, I always wrestled in jeans, and there was a reason for that; everybody else had fancy tights and I wanted to be the opposite. More grungy, a street fighter type. But wrestling in jeans, honestly, it sucks. They’re hot, sweaty, hard to move in. I’m done with wrestling in jeans! It’s so much easier to wrestle in tights. My boots situation was a nightmare before I wrestled. I had a pair I bought that I was trying to break in, but they didn’t fit right. I tried another pair, they didn’t fit, either. They were too clunky. So I just went with regular wrestling shoes. When I looked in the mirror before I went out, I felt naked because I was so used to wrestling in jeans. So I knew then that it would cause a reaction, and be a bit of a shock. "


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW applied for a "Wednesday Night Dynamite" trademark last week. That seems pretty telling...

(Of course they already own Tuesday Night Dynamite trademark so this could just be hedging)


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wednesday might be better, since they wouldn't have to go up against SDL.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Cody will challenge and lose to Jericho. Heel Jericho lording the title over the "founders" - he beat Omega at DoN, beats Elite chosen one Adam Page at All Out. Taunts Cody enough that Cody tries to wrest the title away and fails. Omega wins a KOTR type tournament to get #1 contender spot and finally beats Jericho.


I have forgotten to get excited for cool possibilities .. but damn.. that would be so cool.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> Wednesday might be better, since they wouldn't have to go up against SDL.


SDL moves to Friday on Fox in the fall


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Oh that's right, I forgot.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Monday is out and so are Friday, that's head to head against WWE. Thursday is the night for NBA, so there's no way it can be Thursday. Tuesday would have some conflict with NBA occasionally, and Wednesday Night means fighting NXT. I think it will ultimately be Dynamite on Wednesday. 

BEGUN THE SMARK WARS HAVE. 

NXT could go two hours and live to be direct competition.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> 20 minutes promos are overrated anyway imo. Looking back at guys like Austin, Hogan, The Rock, etc, they usually didn't talk that long. They're promos were much shorter and to the point a lot of the time. And then guys like Undertaker often spoke barely at all and let their presence do the talking for them. Hell Rock made fun of Triple H's long rambling promos even.
> 
> You usually see companies doing that, because they have no creativity and cannot think of any other way to tell their stories.


Attitude Era is so in the rear view mirror that people think it had all these 10+ minute wank-promos and half an hour battle promos. If you do that too much, guess what? People are gonna change the channel. Yeah, it had tons of talking, and the individual matches were shorter, but bell to bell time was comparable to now and the talking wasn't as drawn out. WWE has more and longer talk segments now than it had in the Attitude Era. 

I think this might have to do with the mythos built around This is Your Life with The Rock and Mankind, but there are 8 wrestling matches that had more viewers than that. The absolute highest viewed segment RAW ever did was actually a wrestling match, Stone Cold against the Undertaker. 

Your typical RAW or Smackdown starts with upwards of 15 minutes of blah blah blah. There's no way AEW does that, they've said again and again that they won't. I like the name of Dynamite in that it sounds, well, explosive. Boom boom boom, lets be brisk and get ALL OUR SHIT IN. 

:mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SPCDRI said:


> Monday is out and so are Friday, that's head to head against WWE. Thursday is the night for NBA, so there's no way it can be Thursday. Tuesday would have some conflict with NBA occasionally, and Wednesday Night means fighting NXT. I think it will ultimately be Dynamite on Wednesday.
> 
> BEGUN THE SMARK WARS HAVE.
> 
> NXT could go two hours and live to be direct competition.


And find a television station. Going live would also skyrocket expenses.


----------



## Chan Hung

So theoretically if AEW is on Wed, then NXT goes live...what do many watch? Well they can both...first AEW live and NXT can be watched entirely on the network


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They're testing the waters by "directly" competing with NXT with the Wednesday move. They are looking to cut into NXT's monopoly on the "hardcore smark" fanbase and they will. Especially with NXT's quality, sans Takeovers, dropping in quality this year, I think AEW has a chance to build a base with their show being on Wednesday.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> So theoretically if AEW is on Wed, then NXT goes live...what do many watch? Well they can both...first AEW live and NXT can be watched entirely on the network


Depends what time they broadcast. If they broadcast late enough, they wouldn't be in conflict with NXT, like 8 or 9 at night Central time to 11 at night central time and they wouldn't be fighting with NXT at least not head to head.


Edit: I think NXT could wind up on FSI and try to go head to head against Dynamite in the near future. That's contingent on how Smackdown performs on FOX, though.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Talking about long promos, I think for me the one thing I will make a point to say is that I don't want to see AEW do everything the opposite of WWE just to e different. Some things they have to do, yes. But with WWE, it's not always a case of them doing the wrong thing. It's a case of them not executing their thing well. Or if they do, not nearly consistently enough.

I'm always compelled to compare it to the Attitude Era, as much as people want to leave it in the past. I choose not to, because besides the "Attitude" there's several things from that era that I don't see today I wish I would see now.

Right now I've been watching the year 2000 on the Network right now, one of the best periods in WWE history. And almost every show they had some big long promo featuring multiple guys, and they were almost always entertaining.

Big difference between that era and this era, regardless of what company we're talking about, is that during that time is that back then you had Austin, Rock, ABA Taker, HHH, Angle, Jericho, Foley, a prime Mr. McMahon, etc. Some of the best mic guys you'll ever see all at one time. In this era, that's severely lacking in comparison.

Having said all that, does that mean it should never be done? Of course not. Any company with a weekly show should have some kind of variety. Some weeks you start with a match. Some weeks you start a short promo. Some weeks you start with a long, multi layered promo. And when you do something like that, use the guys who can excel in that area like Jericho, Mox, MJF, etc.

And also protect guys who might not be able to excel in that role. Take Darby Allin for example. He got rave reviews for his promo/vignette on Road to Fyter. Does that mean Darby is a guy that if you told him "hey, go cut a 10 minute promo in front of a live crowd" he would do it well? Probably not. But he can excel in other similar areas.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They can do long promos but not every week like WWE.


----------



## patpat

Long promos in general are boring, sorry in the attitude era it worked because they had the best promo guys they ever had. But they can work with something else, backstage interviews, before and after the matches. In ring promo after a match, there is a.lot of way. But doing the typical "open the show with a long ass promo" no matter how it is executed will inevitable scream "wwe". Does it mean lomg opening promo are bad? Absolutely no. But it's the reality of things, wwe abused it to the point doing it would just remind people of raw. It's just like the dq finish or fucked up finish, they arent bad but wwe did it so much it's betterto get away from it. Also just because something worked before and was fun in the attitude era doesnt mean you HAVE to do it. They need to see if those kind of long promo reallyyyy fit the approach they are taking with their product.....dont do it just because it was cool in the attitude era 
Anyway we will see what product they put on. 
Also there wont be any competion with nxt, because believe it or not, people dont watch nxt weekly shows. Those who watch it are rare, most people just watch takeovers etc.


----------



## JAROTO

Promos and segments are vital. It's all about being creative. You can't relay the show on matches. You will end up burning all the top matches on TV like WWE have done it in this decade.

Wrestling shows have one main reason to exist: To build matches and rivalries to sell the next PPV. But you have to do it in an entertaining way.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well it's either going to be on Tuesday or maybe Wednesday here we go



> PwInsider
> 
> A BIG CLUE AS TO WHEN AEW WILL AIR THEIR WEEKLY TV
> 
> On 6/18, All Elite Wrestling applied to trademark "Wednesday Night Dynamite", so that may be the night they choose to air their TV on TNT.
> 
> Previously, they applied to trademark "Tuesday Night Dynamite.".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not too bad... for a tshirt company

Shit-eating grin  


https://twitter.com/onehourtees/status/1142145883330490369?s=21

Argh! Tweet does not want to embed


----------



## Chan Hung

Should Moxley have either the TNT or Dirty Deeds ACDC theme ?

Oh and indeed. Not bad for a Tshirt company!!


----------



## Chan Hung

You know signing Raven would be an excellent backstage move


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I hope AEW decides to bring in Samoan Werewolf. He could be the monster/hoss that their current roster lacks. Menacing presence, intense in-ring style, the heritage/pedigree of pro wrestling in his family. It would be a cool opportunity for both him and AEW in my opinion.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Do you think AEW's TNT debut will beat Raw's ratings of that week or the week before?


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> Do you think AEW's TNT debut will beat Raw's ratings of that week or the week before?


I dont know. BUT I can assure you unless things drastically change the more entertaining product to watch is All Elite.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> They're testing the waters by "directly" competing with NXT with the Wednesday move. They are looking to cut into NXT's monopoly on the "hardcore smark" fanbase and they will. Especially with NXT's quality, sans Takeovers, dropping in quality this year, I think AEW has a chance to build a base with their show being on Wednesday.


NXT has very little star power compared to AEW IMO.

Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley and Kenny Omega > Entire NXT Roster.


----------



## Tyler Durden

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

NXT Takeover shows are excellent but the weekly TV is very hit and miss. I like the less is more approach but because they tape NXT TV in blocks it means the shows tend to be loaded with preliminary matches and storyline development suffers. Basically NXT weekly more often than not is completely missable and I'm sure a lot of people just watch the Takeover events. 

So yes looking to compete with NXT initially is a smart business move by AEW as its those hardcore wrestling fans, the people jaded with the main WWE product, that they want to attract. Trying to compete with Raw and Smackdown from the off would be ill advised and a big mistake that TNA made and paid for. 

If AEW can become a similar style to NXT only with better storylines and a edgier product that sounds good to me.


----------



## imthegame19

The Inbred Goatman said:


> NXT has very little star power compared to AEW IMO.
> 
> Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley and Kenny Omega > Entire NXT Roster.



Plus NXT on from 7-8 Wednesday and AEW would probably be on from 8-10. Even if it does go head to head. NXT doesn't stand a chance being a taped show often. Especially being on WWE Network it's easy to go back and watch it after AEW.


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tyler Durden said:


> If AEW can become a similar style to NXT only with better storylines and a edgier product that sounds good to me.


mega


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tuesday or Wednesday Night Dynamite is a pretty awful name for 2019 imo and sounds too similar to Nitro so I hope they can come out with something else in the next couple months.

Any news/more developments on Double or Nothing being released on Blu Ray possibly? I wanna watch the show again but I'd rather just wait if they're gonna release it and continue to support the company.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Meltzer on WOR today mentioned that Rusev deal is up soon and that he'd be a great fit for AEW since they need big guys and he's charismatic and can wrestle.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*Cody and MJF vs Taurus and Cage* :mark


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is the lucha bros theme song in AEW new to to AEW or is that theme in other promotions ? I thought i heard that theme in AAA. If its new to AEW well so far AEW has been producing very high quality music that is much more wrestling feeling. Unlike the other dorks .

The themes have a 90s vibe again. Dustin rhodes also has a impressive theme that is fitting


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Tuesday or Wednesday Night Dynamite is a pretty awful name for 2019 imo and sounds too similar to Nitro so I hope they can come out with something else in the next couple months.
> 
> Any news/more developments on Double or Nothing being released on Blu Ray possibly? I wanna watch the show again but I'd rather just wait if they're gonna release it and continue to support the company.




If you sit back and learn what the exact definition is of that word,It is a perfect name for a wrestling show. At the very first when i heard it i was like this sounds weird,But onces you have a clear understanding the name is good. We need more 90s elements


The meaning really does not get any better for a wrestling show. Everything below defines what a weekly wrestling show is or should be. Plus remember these guys are making its product more edgier and the way they will market the weekly show will be strong and adult like with meaning and intent 



something that causes or may cause great shock or excitement:

A subject can be called dynamite if it could have a sudden and important influence on the way many people think or feel:

: something that has great potential to cause trouble or conflict

One that has powerful effect

a spectacular or potentially dangerous person or thing

Something that could generate extreme reactions or have devastating repercussions.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://twitter.com/wrestlingsheet/status/1143542618112045057?s=21

Looks like Rollins wasn’t a big fan of Moxley’s comments on the podcast. 

Rollins is also bitching a lot on twitter the last day or two. Must be a lot of pressure in WWE on him, especially with low rating and poor attendance figures. Seems weird for him to blast his friend like this.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> https://twitter.com/wrestlingsheet/status/1143542618112045057?s=21
> 
> Looks like Rollins wasn’t a big fan of Moxley’s comments on the podcast.


There's no need to give that indy promotion that nobody on the planet watches anymore any importance on this sub forum. Granted, this could be an extremely good thing for AEW, as it may extend the reign of a guy with absolutely no charisma and no personality, and thus further decrease the already hilariously low viewership/attendance of WWE, but there's no need to pollute this forum. We only talk about promotions that are good and that people actually watch here.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> *Cody and MJF vs Taurus and Cage* <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


 I STAN!!! I love the very good relationship they are having with AAA right now
If they could partner with DDT, I would be happy. Lol 


AEWMoxley said:


> Bosnian21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wrestlingsheet/status/1143542618112045057?s=21
> 
> Looks like Rollins wasn’t a big fan of Moxley’s comments on the podcast.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need to give that indy promotion that nobody on the planet watches anymore any importance on this sub forum. Granted, this could be an extremely good thing for AEW, as it may extend the reign of a guy with absolutely no charisma and no personality, and thus further decrease the already hilariously low viewership/attendance of WWE, but there's no need to pollute this forum. We only talk about promotions that are good and that people actually watch here.
Click to expand...

 brutal :lol 
And here I thought since seth was good friend with y2j he would jump ship, revamp his character totally and like Moxley become a totally different performer. Because he is talented, but it seems he wants to stay there. Cool


----------



## Hangman

EMGESP said:


> Do you think AEW's TNT debut will beat Raw's ratings of that week or the week before?


Possibly, but they need to promote the shit out of it. TV Commercials, Facebook Adds, Celeb tweets get the name AEW out there to teens and past fans of wrasslin who have given up.

Try to show that AEW will not be 'Fake and gay' like most people believe wrestling is now.

If you get all eyes watching and you put on a great show those people will come back next week.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Is the lucha bros theme song in AEW new to to AEW or is that theme in other promotions ? I thought i heard that theme in AAA. If its new to AEW well so far AEW has been producing very high quality music that is much more wrestling feeling. Unlike the other dorks .
> 
> The themes have a 90s vibe again. Dustin rhodes also has a impressive theme that is fitting


They use it on AAA as well.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If you wanna buy a shit ton of AEW shirts (or just one or two like I will ) to support this bad boy then next week is the time to do it. (Y)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143875458313990144


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> *Cody and MJF vs Taurus and Cage* :mark


Is Cody going to finally go by Cody Rhodes again?


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



NXT Only said:


> Is Cody going to finally go by Cody Rhodes again?


He can go by Cody Rhodes for that show because it's in Mexico.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

what are peoples predictions on what the womens belt and tag belts will look like ?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> what are peoples predictions on what the womens belt and tag belts will look like ?


For some reason I feel like it's going to end up looking similar to WWE's Winged Eagle belt which I think would be a good thing.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Women's will just be a slightly smaller Elite World Title Belt.


----------



## shandcraig

I promise u rhey will do akl they can to make it not like wwe


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Random thought but if AEW is looking to add some male Japanese talent I really hope they consider reaching out to guys like Katsuhiko Nakajima, Konosuke Takeshita, and Jiro Kuroshio. I think all of them could translate really well on the big stage in North America. All young and talented with personality to boot. Not saying that there is any mutual interest with any of them nor am I suggesting there is any speculations but just thinking out loud.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> I promise u rhey will do akl they can to make it not like wwe


I suppose yall are right. It would invite a lot of unwanted 'mimicking' claims. That was the first thing that popped into my head though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I found this bit in a Q&A video on BTE from 2017 and decided to tweet it out - you can see the intent here and the gears in the heads turning.

While I don’t think WWE will ever play along - I hope they chase crossovers with other promotions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144734043096965120


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I remember watching that live. How far they've come.


----------



## patpat

The road so far....


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I know exactly what spot that was, the missed Coffin Drop, that was BONKERS. 

Oh, Tony Khan said the chair was a special chair, aka gimmicked chair, if you're worried about them doing chairshots to the head without changing their build and the metal used to make them.I imagine it was much thinner metal, which is why the shot warped it.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ChiTownExtreme said:


>


This dude was a gem all night long.


----------



## Chan Hung

Raye said:


> ChiTownExtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dude was a gem all night long.
Click to expand...

The new meme of shock!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I didn't realize how far these two went back...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145457370979426305


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I didn't realize how far these two went back...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145457370979426305


Wow that's crazy. Look how especially tiny JB was back then lol. He looks like an average 12 year old.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Khan seemed a bit wimpy in the post show interview he did. He freaked out when the topic of Cody's head came up, and man did he overreact to the intergender wrestling question. Immediately he was like, "Hitting women isn't cool. I don't like domestic abuse"

I was like dude, chill out. Just say that IG wrestling isn't a thing that AEW is gonna focus on and leave it be. And explain that the Cody situation didn't play out the way it was intended and relax. He sounds like the kind of guy who will immediately cave to the demands of shareholders, sponsors, or out of touch wrestling pundits, instead of listening to actual wrestling fans

Just concerns me a bit. He came across as a bit of a corporate stooge, which leads to the kind of crap product WWE puts out. Next thing you know, he'll be apologizing to some reporter for AEW not being PG and kid friendly enough. Jeez. I hate that kind of shit


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I agree with you Arkham, but it's important to remember that it's just words. Lots of people moderate themselves heavily in a setting like that when they really don't quite share the opinion they're putting forward.

He's a huge old school wrestling fan. That alone is enough for me to put trust in him.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tilon said:


> I agree with you Arkham, but it's important to remember that it's just words. Lots of people moderate themselves heavily in a setting like that when they really don't quite share the opinion they're putting forward.
> 
> He's a huge old school wrestling fan. That alone is enough for me to put trust in him.


Yeah, I hope that's the case. I say things to employers sometimes that I don't necessarily believe but I know it's what they want to hear


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ChiTownExtreme said:


>


He looks like a entertaining guy but I am worried about him. Looks like he needs a drink of water.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Arkham258 said:


> Yeah, I hope that's the case. I say things to employers sometimes that I don't necessarily believe but I know it's what they want to hear


That's the thing though. There's no need to hope, he _is_ an old school wrestling fan. It's a fact. That means his interests are aligned with ours.

Him being at the helm is really the glue holding it all together. He has the money, he's the fan and knows what he wants to see.

It's beautiful, really.


----------



## patpat

Arkham258 said:


> Khan seemed a bit wimpy in the post show interview he did. He freaked out when the topic of Cody's head came up, and man did he overreact to the intergender wrestling question. Immediately he was like, "Hitting women isn't cool. I don't like domestic abuse"
> 
> I was like dude, chill out. Just say that IG wrestling isn't a thing that AEW is gonna focus on and leave it be. And explain that the Cody situation didn't play out the way it was intended and relax. He sounds like the kind of guy who will immediately cave to the demands of shareholders, sponsors, or out of touch wrestling pundits, instead of listening to actual wrestling fans
> 
> Just concerns me a bit. He came across as a bit of a corporate stooge, which leads to the kind of crap product WWE puts out. Next thing you know, he'll be apologizing to some reporter for AEW not being PG and kid friendly enough. Jeez. I hate that kind of shit


 you are reading too much into it.
Of course he was gonna be on guard, people dont realise what it takes to have a tv channel like TNT to put over your product. If you notice he gives a very quick answer to the question about if we will see the over the top edgy stuffs on TNT. It's because he wants to make it clear, also you need to take into account that some of it certainly comes from the guys' personality. Maybe that's the reason he reacted like that lol. 
As far as saying he is the kind of guy that's a bitch to shareholders? Vince looks sounds and acts tough but is a shareholder bitch. Tony khan might be like that, but we dont know how he is when It comes to business. Dude is involved in running a football team, in England and the us. 
Also I cant see him apologising for the product being pg, did you see how he shut up all the interviewer about the cody question? Yeah. Let's not confuse the exterior personality of people with how they would be when it comes to business


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tilon said:


> That's the thing though. There's no need to hope, he _is_ an old school wrestling fan. It's a fact. That means his interests are aligned with ours.
> 
> Him being at the helm is really the glue holding it all together. He has the money, he's the fan and knows what he wants to see.
> 
> It's beautiful, really.


I guess he's the Anti-Vince we've always wanted LOL.


----------



## Chan Hung

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> ChiTownExtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a entertaining guy but I am worried about him. Looks like he needs a drink of water.
Click to expand...

Seems like a fun guy to sit next to..red faced tho looks like.he popped a vessel. Give this man a cold.one!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW News & Notes 
Credit: PW Insider



> For those who have asked why gaming personality Golden Boy worked as an announcer at AEW Fyterfest, it was the same reason the Michael Nakazawa vs. Alex JeBailey bout aired - it was part of the partnership to hold the event in conjunction with the CEO x Gaming convention. Kenny Omega was the point person for that relationship, as he was last year when the event was promoted in conjunction at the time with New Japan Pro Wrestling.
> 
> There's been a lot of attention to the chairshot that Cody took on the show. Obviously, no one involved wanted him to get busted open. It appears that when he turned, the top of the chair caught him accidentally. In the context of the storyline, it made Shawn Spears a villain, but with the way today's audience looks at things, the heat isn't on the heel but on the promotion for allowing it to happen.
> 
> They could have had the exact same moment with Cody getting his hands up for the same dramatic effect, so to me, it's just not worth it to do the unprotected shots. I get the impression that the promotion certainly took note of the negative response and I don't think we'll ever see them regularly, but I do want to point out there's a big hypocrisy in fans being so negative to the chairshot while also praising all the bumps through barbed wire, off ladders and onto thumbtacks on the same show. You can't bemoan someone taking crazy physical punishment and then cheer someone else on for doing the same thing. It's all physically detrimental to those involved.
> 
> Kip Sabian vs. Hangman Page has been officially added to the 7/13 Fight for the Fallen event in Jacksonville, Florida.
> 
> Brandi Rhodes noted on social media that Cody had 12 staples in his head the first time he asked her out and now here they are years later, married, and he's back with 12 staples in his head. That's romance, I, uh, guess?
> 
> Tony Khan noted during a post media scrum that the hardcore style matches that aired on Fyterfest would be seen on AEW PPV but would not be on the weekly AEW TV series when it debuts this October. He also shot down the idea of doing intergender wrestling in the promotion as he's not a fan of it.
> 
> Alex Marvez was backstage at Fyterfest and filmed material for future AEW use.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Seems Alex Marvez is still on board. I hope they still use Goldenboy.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> Seems Alex Marvez is still on board. I hope they still use Goldenboy.


Apparently he will be doing some commentary for some indy shows coming up so he might be All Elite in the future.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I highly doubt you'll see Marvez on commentary again. Him staring at the camera like a deer caught in headlights was the nail in the coffin for him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Meltzer says that we can 100% for sure expect WWE to do some sort of counter on the WWE network once AEW goes live on TNT. (Well that's no shocker).


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Meltzer says that we can 100% for sure expect WWE to do some sort of counter on the WWE network once AEW goes live on TNT. (Well that's no shocker).


How about they counter AEW by improving the quality of their utter bollox.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Meltzer says that we can 100% for sure expect WWE to do some sort of counter on the WWE network once AEW goes live on TNT. (Well that's no shocker).


NXT.


----------



## patpat

Thing is, if it's onthe network people can still watch it later. 
Now if they put nxt on fs1, it's goingto drastically change the product, cost them a lot more money. It will be difficult for it to be pretapped. It's a very risky move. Maybe it wont be nxt but something else? Dont know.


----------



## Chan Hung

MOX said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer says that we can 100% for sure expect WWE to do some sort of counter on the WWE network once AEW goes live on TNT. (Well that's no shocker).
> 
> 
> 
> How about they counter AEW by improving the quality of their utter bollox.
Click to expand...

This is what I said on the other thread that WWE needs to focus on their own crap before they even worry about anything else, which is what I think they are trying to do ....secondly unless NXT goes live on Wednesdays which I don't think it will whatever they put on Wednesdays won't catch attention as much since because you're talking about a live show on TNT. Granted I'm not saying that all Elite will Garner humongous ratings right away but rather a live show tends to be a little bit more interest than a taped one


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't see how NXT could be used as the competition for AEW. As long as it's the farm team, it's stuck in a shitty space where you don't want the guys you like to do TOO well, and get the call-up kiss of death.

I don't see how you can really build the hype when your guys can POOF at any time.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






Look out for 3:55, and look who's standing in the background. Kinda freaky, but cool and badass in a way.


----------



## Chan Hung

looper007 said:


> Look out for 3:55, and look who's standing in the background. Kinda freaky, but cool and badass in a way.


Who's that at 3:55


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I hope they start letting Mox talk. That's his strong suit. The fact that Khan said TV will be 90% wrestling worries me a bit. MJF can't be the only guy getting promo time.


----------



## patpat

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I hope they start letting Mox talk. That's his strong suit. The fact that Khan said TV will be 90% wrestling worries me a bit. MJF can't be the only guy getting promo time.


wait when did he say the product will be 90% wrestling? 
There is definitely gonna be promo, videopackages and all of that. I heard him talk about it quite some a lot.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Who's that at 3:55


Darby Allin, Standing in the background.


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Surely Orange Cassidy isn't part of the main roster that will be used on TNT correct? I can just imaging how many poeple will tune out seeing him do his schtick. It's incredibly stupid in my opinion. We all know wrestling is fake.....but it still requires a little bit of suspension of beleif to really enjoy it for many people and this guy just ruins that all for me.

He's horrible and needs to stay in the school gyms.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheDraw said:


> Surely Orange Cassidy isn't part of the main roster that will be used on TNA correct? I can just imaging how many poeple will tune out seeing him do his schtick. It's incredibly stupid in my opinion. We all know wrestling is fake.....but it still requires a little bit of suspension of beleif to really enjoy it for many people and this guy just ruins that all for me.
> 
> He's horrible and needs to stay in the school gyms.


I can categorically say Orange Cassidy will not be used on TNA



patpat said:


> wait when did he say the product will be 90% wrestling?
> There is definitely gonna be promo, videopackages and all of that. I heard him talk about it quite some a lot.


He said that 90% of the show will be in and around the ring - that os where the main storytelling happens

That does not stop them from promos, packages or any of the rest

He is basically saying ‘don’t expect 30 min promos about nothing in the ring’

Which is great


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> He said that 90% of the show will be in and around the ring - that os where the main storytelling happens
> 
> That does not stop them from promos, packages or any of the rest
> 
> He is basically saying ‘don’t expect 30 min promos about nothing in the ring’
> 
> Which is great


ohh i see, I thought he said 90% of the show would be in ring action/wrestling
you guys scared me :lol


----------



## CRCC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> He said that 90% of the show will be in and around the ring - that os where the main storytelling happens
> 
> That does not stop them from promos, packages or any of the rest
> 
> He is basically saying ‘don’t expect 30 min promos about nothing in the ring’
> 
> Which is great


I understood something different from his interview. I hope you're right and I misunderstood.

They don't even have a roster large enough to have 90% of the shows be wrestling to keep the matches fresh.


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I can categorically say Orange Cassidy will not be used on TNA


Oh shit lmao. Meant TNT


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Someone has AEW on their mind 

Picture is from the official WWE account - how many times do you have to type in AEW, for your phone to start AEWto correcting ARE to AEW?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145967782091206656


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

When do you think they will announce the next ppv after all out ? Cus i assume they wanna haveat least 2 months to sell it. If the first show is rumored to be the first week of October well i would assume by early august it will be announced. I figured maybe they would announce it at FFTF


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It will probably be announced at All Out. If they keep the same distance than it will probably be late Nov. unless they decide to push it to be the last thing before their Christmas break. I don't like the Aug. and Nov dates because that's the same months as SummerSlam and Survivor Series. Personally I want a big Great American Bash type PPV in July and Halloween theme PPV in Oct.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> It will probably be announced at All Out. If they keep the same distance than it will probably be late Nov. unless they decide to push it to be the last thing before their Christmas break. I don't like the Aug. and Nov dates because that's the same months as SummerSlam and Survivor Series. Personally I want a big Great American Bash type PPV in July and Halloween theme PPV in Oct.


Survivor Series hasn't been good for over 10 years lol


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146090673654964225


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't care if Cain Velasquez is green as goose shit - AEW should sign him and bring him in for name value and to troll Vince's hard on for Lesnar. Have him as Jericho's bodyguard on AEW programming while he continues to train and wrestle for AAA.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That would be interesting. Cain isn't a guy who can cut a good promo, but neither is Lesnar. Lesnar has a mouth piece, and they could go the same route with Cain. The difference is that AEW would actually know how to book Cain properly, so that he doesn't just squash everyone on the roster for years on end, while only showing up twice a year.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I guess most likely the next ppv would be early November. Give them a month of content on the weekly show


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'd go late December or Early January - but there is usually MMA card around there. That is something AEW will have to book around being on Saturday nights - MMA and Boxing.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't care if Cain Velasquez is green as goose shit - AEW should sign him and bring him in for name value and to troll Vince's hard on for Lesnar. Have him as Jericho's bodyguard on AEW programming while he continues to train and wrestle for AAA.


 this


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Survivor Series hasn't been good for over 10 years lol


100% agree. I've never been a fan of the PPV either and even though it sucks it's still considered Big 4.

As for Cain Velasquez, I think its a brilliant idea. Have him be on TV as a bodyguard for Jericho, train in AAA. Once Cain is ready have Jericho manage him. Have them start the Alpha Club and model it like the Dangerous Alliance.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I just realized how funny it is that Kenny and the Bucks used an iconic Street Fighter attack in a match against a team consisting of two of the biggest stars from a show described as "the Mortal Kombat of wrestling"

Let that sink in for a moment

For someone who has been a wrestling fan forever and remembers the Street Fighter vs Mortal Kombat arguments of the 90s, that was a beautiful moment


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Arkham258 said:


> I just realized how funny it is that Kenny and the Bucks used an iconic Street Fighter attack in a match against a team consisting of two of the biggest stars from a show described as "the Mortal Kombat of wrestling"
> 
> Let that sink in for a moment
> 
> For someone who has been a wrestling fan forever and remembers the Street Fighter vs Mortal Kombat arguments of the 90s, that was a beautiful moment


I did not make that connection. I think there were quite a few inside references like that that completely went over a lot of people’s heads. I know I missed a bunch of them first time around. Makes it all a lot funnier in retrospect; but you shouldn’t have to explain the gags to the audience, so maybe some of those jokes were a little _too_ inside for your average wrestling fan? It would certainly explain why so many people are crapping on their brand of humor. It really wasn’t that bad, and actually pretty clever if you got what they were spoofing. 

I’m sure they’re all getting a good chuckle now over all these smarks who didn’t get it. Anyway, one show good or bad should not be an indictment of all humor on wrestling shows. I’m all for some light-heartedness — besides changing up the mood, it makes the dark and serious stuff that much more effective. Hit on all emotions, like any good art form should.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

For those who are looking for some quality, professional Fyter Fest pictures, this photographer got a lot of great photos from the event. Check it out.

https://www.tischphotos.com/Wrestling-Photography/AEW-FyterFest-/


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Will Tony Khan be an on-screen character? Haven't heard any mention of it either way.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MOX said:


> Will Tony Khan be an on-screen character? Haven't heard any mention of it either way.


I be shocked if he become one, maybe some time down the line they do a storyline with him. But I don't see him been featured as Vince Mcmahon type.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MOX said:


> Will Tony Khan be an on-screen character? Haven't heard any mention of it either way.


I think at DON in a media scrum he said he wont have any on screen involvement.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MOX said:


> Will Tony Khan be an on-screen character? Haven't heard any mention of it either way.


Nah he said in an interview that he has no desire to do it and that'd he rather leave it up to the professionals.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

One way to possibly use him as an on-screen character without him really having to do anything would be to have him occasionally sit at ringside during World Championship matches, and maybe having him put the title around the winners waist like Dana White does in UFC.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A personal favorite of mine.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't care if Cain Velasquez is green as goose shit - AEW should sign him and bring him in for name value and to troll Vince's hard on for Lesnar. Have him as Jericho's bodyguard on AEW programming while he continues to train and wrestle for AAA.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cain tried out for WWE last year, or at least was as the PC. But he's also very big on his Mexican heritage and grew up watching AAA - that could be the chance for AEW. WWE would never allow non-exclusive contracts, and never co-promote, but AEW is open to doing that right now with AAA. I have no doubt Vince would offer Cain more money than AEW would if there was a bidding war. 

I think Velasquez could be a game changer in a lot of ways.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm glad Cain is working his way up in AAA. These late-comers to wrestling worry me. Often they lack too much experience or training, and get good guys hurt. Like Goldberg.

The guys in AAA probably won't put up with that crap. Good place for him to start.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MOX said:


> Will Tony Khan be an on-screen character? Haven't heard any mention of it either way.


God I hope not.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The only "Authority" figures should be Cody and Brandi.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> God I hope not.


He said he don't want to do that.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> The only "Authority" figures should be Cody and Brandi.


I don’t even want them on screen in that role. One thing Heyman absolutely nailed is that on-screen authority figures have been played to death — it’s probably the last thing I want to see in AEW in any way, shape or form.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

An off-screen "Jack Tunney" role, maybe with a "Champions Committee" that could be storylined to be the match makers and off-screen off-screen disciplinarians would be something I'd like to see.

On screen authority figure is so ingrained - I'm not sure people can envision it any other way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MOX said:


> Will Tony Khan be an on-screen character? Haven't heard any mention of it either way.


I heard 3 interviews where he said ‘never’

Edit: on a side note - was Tony and Rick Moranis separated at birth?


----------



## Chan Hung

Incase anyone cares here's Cornettes take on Fyter Fest

https://youtu.be/M-u_FfwGEQk


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cain tried out for WWE last year, or at least was as the PC. But he's also very big on his Mexican heritage and grew up watching AAA - that could be the chance for AEW. WWE would never allow non-exclusive contracts, and never co-promote, but AEW is open to doing that right now with AAA. I have no doubt Vince would offer Cain more money than AEW would if there was a bidding war.
> 
> I think Velasquez could be a game changer in a lot of ways.


Would be a major boost for AEW, but I don't think his body can handle it. He's barely fought in MMA the last 6 years due to constant knee, back, and shoulder issues. I don't see how he could handle oro wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hope that they can sign CM Punk!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Incase anyone cares here's Cornettes take on Fyter Fest
> 
> https://youtu.be/M-u_FfwGEQk


Anybody got the cliff notes? An hour and a half is a little too much to ask of my turnip-sized attention span. :lmao

Though just hearing his introduction, I have a pretty good idea of where he’s going...


----------



## Chan Hung

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incase anyone cares here's Cornettes take on Fyter Fest
> 
> https://youtu.be/M-u_FfwGEQk
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got the cliff notes? An hour and a half is a little too much to ask of my turnip-sized attention span. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Though just hearing his introduction, I have a pretty good idea of where he’s going...
Click to expand...


Yes...so he basically shit on the buy in. Said that he couldnt get thru the whole preview part of the show but that he finally did. Said the Michael Nakawhatever vs CEO was an embarrassment and the Librarians were awful.

He complimented the Private Party tag team, saying that theyre solid and that that 1/2 of the team, some Marq Quen guy, that he should go solo.

Said that the three announcers were way better than that other clown Alex marvez LOL


He praised Daniel's vs CIMA.

Thinks Nyla Rose has a good bully look 
and is intense but needs to improve a bit on her expressions but overall that she should be treated like a monster and should have won the match against the Yoshi girls. 

He's not a fan of 4-way matches but thought that either Page or MJF should come out on top of that finish and well Page won so he was glad.

He praised the Cody performance and wasn't into Darby much but thought he was ok despite the "stupid" fall.he did on his back on the edge of the mat.

He hates Omegas facial features and shit on the lucha vs bucks n omega match especially after he heard them using a street fighter move that pissed him off lol

He likes Moxley but thinks that he shouldn't downgrade himself to fighting Joey Janela and that the match of Hardcore is to appeal to a niche audience and it should be appealing to the Majority of fans. 

Concludes by saying he's going to give Cody and Dustin a chance to win him over with a Young Bucks match at the fight for the Fallen because he's usually not into the Young Bucks


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> He likes Moxley but thinks that he shouldn't downgrade himself to fighting Joey Janela and that the match of Hardcore is to appeal to a niche audience and it should be appealing to the Majority of fans.


 :taker What the fuck is this crock of horseshit? Does he not realize that the main way to get people over is by PUTTING THEM OVER?! If everyone had this mindset, Steamboat would have never fought Savage and Hogan would have been Andre's bitch his entire career. fpalm

Besides that, Hardcore matches appeal to just about any casual fan with a pulse.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Cornette is gospel. The entire wrestling community needs to stop listening to meltzer! If I were a rich man, cornette would be the first wrestling mind I would hire


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Really not that bothered what Cornette thinks. He is entitled to his opinion like anyone else but he has made it clear he is biased against people like Omega and The Bucks so anything they do he will dislike :draper2. He has what he likes and is very very old school. Blindly listening to Cornette is exactly the same as blindly listening to Meltzer


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tbh that review from Cornette is nicer than I thought it would be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The only person older than Cornette is Luchasaurus - and only just


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> Really not that bothered what Cornette thinks. He is entitled to his opinion like anyone else but he has made it clear he is biased against people like Omega and The Bucks so anything they do he will dislike :draper2. He has what he likes and is very very old school. Blindly listening to Cornette is exactly the same as blindly listening to Meltzer


Sorry if I missed it but did Meltzer rate the matches?


----------



## Death Rider

Saintpat said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really not that bothered what Cornette thinks. He is entitled to his opinion like anyone else but he has made it clear he is biased against people like Omega and The Bucks so anything they do he will dislike <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />. He has what he likes and is very very old school. Blindly listening to Cornette is exactly the same as blindly listening to Meltzer
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed it but did Meltzer rate the matches?
Click to expand...

That is a good question. I don't think so yet as we haven't seen a thread on it.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Somebody else on AEW's radar - Joey Janela seems to be impressed - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146944136836276224


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> That is a good question. I don't think so yet as we haven't seen a thread on it.


He has 

AEW Fyter Fest

Best Friends vs. Private Party vs. SCU: 3.75

Allie vs. Bates: 0.5

Jebailey vs. Nakazawa: 0.75

CIMA vs. Daniels: 2.75

Riho vs. Rose vs. Sakazaki: 3.5

Havoc vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF vs. Page: 3.5

Allin vs. Cody: 3.75

Laredo Kid & Lucha Bros vs. The Elite: 4.5

Janela vs. Moxley: 4.25


I would have given Cima vs Daniels 3 stars, would have give Cody vs Allin and Riho vs Rose Vs Yuka 4 stars. But I agree with the rest, he went even lower for the pre show women's match and comedy match it's matter of opinion on where you stand on it.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> That is a good question. I don't think so yet as we haven't seen a thread on it.


Opening 3 Team Tag - ***3/4
Allie/Leva 1/2*
Nakazawa/Jabailey 3/4*
Cima/Daniels **3/4
Women 3-Way ***1/2
4-Way ***1/2
Cody/Darby ***3/4
6man Tag ****1/2
Moxley/Janela ****1/2

Meltzer's ratings


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*










Inevitability.


----------



## Chan Hung

WINNING said:


> Inevitability.


So AEW was going to have Booker T appear? Interesting. Well they can try someone else. Theres plenty of others they can sign heck if they cant get Punk, Colt Cabana could replace him, hes from nearby.
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/IDPi8.png" border="0" alt="" title="Russo" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Inevitability.


The question I have is what was he going to do at the show? Must be a cool segment they have lined up.


----------



## Chan Hung

According to Rajah.com, Regarding Moxleys contract, there is an opt-out clause. He signed a 3 year contract and the opt-out clause gives him the option to leave the company after a year.


----------



## 341714

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> The question I have is what was he going to do at the show? Must be a cool segment they have lined up.


Book and goldust team up one more time


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Here's the thing about Cornette. 90% of what he is saying he isn't wrong about. Problem is he lets personal vandettas get in the way of his judgment when it comes to certain that makes him not give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Hangman

MaryChristine said:


> Book and goldust team up one more time


Take my money.

:garrett2


----------



## 341714

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheDraw said:


> Here's the thing about Cornette. 90% of what he is saying he isn't wrong about. Problem is he lets personal vandettas get in the way of his judgment when it comes to certain that makes him not give credit where credit is due.


The thing about cornette is that hes just as old and senile in some areas as vince is. Its a young mans business where creative is concerned.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> So AEW was going to have Booker T appear? Interesting. Well they can try someone else. Theres plenty of others they can sign heck if they cant get Punk, Colt Cabana could replace him, hes from nearby.
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/IDPi8.png" border="0" alt="" title="Russo" class="inlineimg" />


I would have to assume that Booker would have done the AEW World Championship presentation to whoever won between Page and Jericho. Think Dana White in UFC when someone wins the title.

Either way, expect more moves from WWE. They are making sure that Bret Hart situation at Double or Nothing doesn't happen again.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

:cornettefu Is conflicted in how he feels about Darby. On one hand he loves the uniqueness of his bumps, and he thinks his looks works really well for him. On the other hand: he likes the idea of a gimmick of someone not giving a fuck about his body, but he doesn't like Darby doing it because he knows that Darby isn't a gimmick and that he actually doesn't give a fuck about his body. 

He hated the Coffin Drop, mostly because he felt the danger was too high, and they didn't sell it because Darby was up shorty after. He felt they should have ended the match on it, and build a rematch. Actually a cool idea, and I hope AEW does it at some point. 

So all in all, Corny doesn't hate Darby Allin, but he has problems with him. I call that a win. 

Oh, he still fucking hates Joey, Kenny and the Bucks. But he wouldn't be Corny if he didn't.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Haven't listened to his Fyter Fest review yet, but I heard on the Buy In review he says he's only going to refer to Orange Cassidy as "pockets" from now on. That got a chuckle from me.

As stated before the last time; Cornette is Cornette. End of story. He likes who/what he likes, dislikes what he doesn't understand/have time for. You don't have to follow it blindly, but you can still be curious of what he may have to say. Even if it edges on the absurd or hot take - which is often does. (as I laugh at the casual insults like ^ and wish the Sonny Kiss thing wasn't around, but oh well.)


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That "pockets" line is very good. 

Yeah, Corny is Corny. Take him for what he is. He's never dull at least. 

He wants the Rhodes/Bucks match to be good so he can "finally see a good Young Bucks match" Also, he wants TRENT? to drop that invisible hand grenade motherfucker with his stupid haircut, and fat gut. Good times throughout the podcast


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

His plight liking Trent but hating Chuck Taylor is something else. Sums up the perspective.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Funny thing is Jim Cornett is only 57 yrs old, 7 years older than Batista and HHH, 8 yrs older than Jericho. Dude looked and acted 50yo when he was in his 30's...


----------



## patpat

WINNING said:


> m'yeah that's the same as the one they did with the undertaker, nothing new I think.
> 
> Inevitability.





Chan Hung said:


> According to Rajah.com, Regarding Moxleys contract, there is an opt-out clause. He signed a 3 year contract and the opt-out clause gives him the option to leave the company after a year.


 I doubt Moxley will leave after one year tho lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> I doubt Moxley will leave after one year tho lol


Vince will probably triple his final offer from last negotiations. Mox gets a year to decompress from the WWE grind, maybe WWE makes a few changes to give wrestlers more freedom, his wife still works there etc. I wouldn't bet any real money that it wouldn't happen.


----------



## 341714

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Vince will probably triple his final offer from last negotiations. Mox gets a year to decompress from the WWE grind, maybe WWE makes a few changes to give wrestlers more freedom, his wife still works there etc. I wouldn't bet any real money that it wouldn't happen.


I bet my life it Will not happpen


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nah, he hated the WWE environment there. Even if there were slight improvements, I think he knows to sign back there for five years would be detrimental to him in many ways. Money is not a reason for him as he has stated post-WWE.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Moxley even said that he'd have just made his own promotion and trained wrestlers if AEW or NJPW wasn't on the table. Some day he might go back. But when someone says they'd rather make their own promotion than wrestle in the WWE, you gotta take the hint.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Assuming that report is true, a 3 year deal with a 1 year opt out? That's pretty unique. I mean even deals like the NBA usually only have an opt out for the final year.

So the possibility that they could invest in Mox and potentially lose him in a year seems like kind of a risk. Now, don't get me wrong, at the end of the day I don't think it will amount to much.

Money was not Mox's reason for leaving WWE, and as it was already said, even if there was no wrestling outside WWE, he would have left and trained his own wrestlers because he was that done with working there.

He'll be back one day. I don't doubt that. But for him to want to go back after a year? Even if things do change? I don't see it. I mean never say never, as cliche as it is to say that. A lot can change in a year. But I'd be shocked.

Honestly I'd be more interested if Mox does leave AEW after a year if he went to NJPW full time.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's obvious why he wanted an opt out option. After 7 years of being miserable with a company, he wanted to make sure he has an out if things don't work out well with AEW, particularly if they eventually stifle him creatively. 

Having said that, this doesn't usually happen in wrestling, so the fact that they gave it to him just goes to show how badly AEW wanted to sign him.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Moxley will leave after one year tho lol
> 
> 
> 
> Vince will probably triple his final offer from last negotiations. Mox gets a year to decompress from the WWE grind, maybe WWE makes a few changes to give wrestlers more freedom, his wife still works there etc. I wouldn't bet any real money that it wouldn't happen.
Click to expand...

 after one year he can leave if he wants, it's not said that his contract ends after one year. If aew is as successful as they are now in one year what reason would he even have to leave and go back go wwe? 
(We already know he said he doesnt give a crap about money. Listen to his podcast, he legitimately said "are you gonna give me what? 10 millions wtf amid gonna do with all of that, I have enough"). I dont see wwe giving their wrestlers creative freedom either. Even in nxt they dont have creative freedom, they have good booking but they dont have the same freedom aew, njpw or impact gives


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Assuming that report is true, a 3 year deal with a 1 year opt out? That's pretty unique. I mean even deals like the NBA usually only have an opt out for the final year.
> 
> So the possibility that they could invest in Mox and potentially lose him in a year seems like kind of a risk. Now, don't get me wrong, at the end of the day I don't think it will amount to much.
> 
> Money was not Mox's reason for leaving WWE, and as it was already said, even if there was no wrestling outside WWE, he would have left and trained his own wrestlers because he was that done with working there.
> 
> He'll be back one day. I don't doubt that. But for him to want to go back after a year? Even if things do change? I don't see it. I mean never say never, as cliche as it is to say that. A lot can change in a year. But I'd be shocked.
> 
> Honestly I'd be more interested if Mox does leave AEW after a year if he went to NJPW full time.


 let's take these news lightly too. Not saying it isnt true but I wouldnt bet my life on it
And he did say come 2020 he will focus fully on aew, he does have some creative input there since cody asked him if the throne breaking thing was cool and ok to do. And in the aew fyter fest exclusive pictures you can see him sitting in gorilla position during some part of the show with the EVPs, he might not be one but I think he is very invested than we might think.
And I am not really interested in him being fully njpw because the impact the most impact he could make on the wrestling world is in the us. Same for omega.in the us they have an opportunity to change the whole landscape


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Vince is sure to make him some ridiculous offer in a year and couple it with assurances about him having more freedom.

Mox didn't even look at the offer he had before leaving. Better hope he doesn't look at the next one either.

You can say you don't care about money, but a long line of zeroes has a way of changing your opinion.


----------



## 341714

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The only thing that would bring him back is his wife but shes more likely to leave wwe.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

One year opt out is insurance for him. After being trapped in WWE deal he was nervous signing another long term deal. So only way he opts out is if he ends up very unhappy. Right now it seems like his main focus for 2020 is AEW. 


As for Japan, I don't think he will do it long term. Because of Renee and living in Vegas. He will leave for a week like he did before. Or month for G1, but it's not something he's gonna want to keep doing in 2020 and beyond. Also I believe Renee deal ends in 2020. So it will be interesting it she leaves and joins Jon in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

This may be wishful thinking or too early to say but on YouTube on AEW's channel, they have a lot of interviews with Alex Marvez, and hopefully they keep him in the back and keep him as a backstage interviewer- get him off of the front commentary LOL


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MaryChristine said:


> The thing about cornette is that hes just as old and senile in some areas as vince is. Its a young mans business where creative is concerned.


Seems like the only relevant old guy in wrestling today is Jim Ross. The rest are idiots like Vince and Cornette


----------



## 341714

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Arkham258 said:


> Seems like the only relevant old guy in wrestling today is Jim Ross. The rest are idiots like Vince and Cornette


Id like to see what the hitmans got left in him. I would really love to see him in a backstage role AEW


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MaryChristine said:


> Id like to see what the hitmans got left in him. I would really love to see him in a backstage role AEW


He's wanted a part time booking role for a few years now. :hmm


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> MaryChristine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id like to see what the hitmans got left in him. I would really love to see him in a backstage role AEW
> 
> 
> 
> He's wanted a part time booking role for a few years now. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/4EIHm75.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Hmm" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 I hope it happens!!! He would be a wonderful coach


----------



## 341714

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yes I saw him talk about it on some interview but he doesnt want to travel. so vince and hhh said no.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MaryChristine said:


> Yes I saw him talk about it on some interview but he doesnt want to travel. so vince and hhh said no.


Yeah yhats the one. Poor Bret. He really seems to wanna help the young wrestlers, too.


----------



## patpat

The fans reaction to the fact that Moxley has a security measure to leave after one year if he isnt ok shows me that wrestling fans, as much as they like to say they hate him. They have the exact same fucking mentality as Vincent K McMahon, its stunning, it's the same twisted dumb logic they use. 
So aew shouldn't put the canon on Moxley and push him because of that? So they should miss the opportunity to make one of the biggest star in the business and milk the hell out of him to make money? Incredible. This ideology is , was and will always be stupid and dumb,its absolutely counterproductive. 
The winners in this are the "wrestling media" who again creates another "drama" piggybacking the big star of the moment.lol


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Assuming that report is true, a 3 year deal with a 1 year opt out? That's pretty unique. I mean even deals like the NBA usually only have an opt out for the final year.
> 
> So the possibility that they could invest in Mox and potentially lose him in a year seems like kind of a risk. Now, don't get me wrong, at the end of the day I don't think it will amount to much.
> 
> Money was not Mox's reason for leaving WWE, and as it was already said, even if there was no wrestling outside WWE, he would have left and trained his own wrestlers because he was that done with working there.
> 
> He'll be back one day. I don't doubt that. But for him to want to go back after a year? Even if things do change? I don't see it. I mean never say never, as cliche as it is to say that. A lot can change in a year. But I'd be shocked.
> 
> Honestly I'd be more interested if Mox does leave AEW after a year if he went to NJPW full time.


He would be stupid to return. Vince would feed him to Becky Lynch as punishment for his desertion. Mox doesn't seem like the type of person who would sell his manhood for a dollar like Rollins.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They should push Mox to the moon - 1 year or not

1st - he won’t leave, unless they shit the bed - which they won’t
2nd - he is already a star. Pretending he is not in the top 3 of the card would be them shitting the bed - which they won’t


----------



## CoverD

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Arkham258 said:


> Seems like the only relevant old guy in wrestling today is Jim Ross. The rest are idiots like Vince and Cornette


I gotta be honest, and I hate to say this, but from a commentary perspective...JR has really lost a few steps.

Double or Nothing I gave him the benefit of the doubt with, getting adjusted to the product and all that. However, Fyter Fest was pretty bad.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147381723618926593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147384993833897984


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They should push Mox to the moon - 1 year or not
> 
> 1st - he won’t leave, unless they shit the bed - which they won’t
> 2nd - he is already a star. Pretending he is not in the top 3 of the card would be them shitting the bed - which they won’t


 the guys at aew woudlnt sign him for 3 years if they weren't sure the 1 year thing wouldnt come into play. Again it's a security measure and it wont amount to anything. Listen to the man, he is on board 100% and it wouldnt even surprise if in the case aew last very long he will end as a coach 


DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147381723618926593
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147384993833897984


 the interesting thing is that this promotion is a partner of OWE ( AEW's partner). Do you think he might be trying to recruit cross and bordeaux? 
Its interesting


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Thank god that Marvez is doing backstage interviews. Now hire Goldenboy please.


----------



## Chan Hung

CoverD said:


> Arkham258 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the only relevant old guy in wrestling today is Jim Ross. The rest are idiots like Vince and Cornette
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta be honest, and I hate to say this, but from a commentary perspective...JR has really lost a few steps.
> 
> Double or Nothing I gave him the benefit of the doubt with, getting adjusted to the product and all that. However, Fyter Fest was pretty bad.
Click to expand...

I'm going to respectfully disagree I think Jim Ross did actually a better job at Fyter Fest than at double or nothing and I think once he gets some rust off and thr rythm of the TV deal going he will do fine. Just NO Alex Marvez


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Thank god that Marvez is doing backstage interviews. Now hire Goldenboy please.


 wow he is now just a backstage interviewer? 
I knew they listened to their fanbase but not this fast


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



CoverD said:


> I gotta be honest, and I hate to say this, but from a commentary perspective...JR has really lost a few steps.
> 
> Double or Nothing I gave him the benefit of the doubt with, getting adjusted to the product and all that. However, Fyter Fest was pretty bad.


JR is living off his past reputation. He's honestly been pretty bad for YEARS now. Constantly flubbing things and calling people the wrong names. I get you wanted a name for commentary, but maybe moving JR into an office position and off TV would be better use of him?


----------



## ThunderJet88

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree I think Jim Ross did actually a better job at Fyter Fest than at double or nothing and I think once he gets some rust off and thr rythm of the TV deal going he will do fine. Just NO Alex Marvez


Do you mean the guy on the left at DON? He was terrible.

I enjoy Excalibur (sp?) Though.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Excalibur has been the voice of indy wrestling for years. Good to see the rest of you filthy casuals catching on. :jericho2


----------



## Frost99

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'd take a "step behind" Jim Ross ANY DAY compared to the current modern day announce team, saved for Mauro, Niegl & Graves (Pre-Main Roster)


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm Glad Alex Marvez is backstage. He is awful


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ThunderJet88 said:


> Do you mean the guy on the left at DON? He was terrible.
> 
> I enjoy Excalibur (sp?) Though.


Yea, he's an e-sports commentator and this was his first wrestling event. I thought he did a good job and was far better than Marvez.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Yea, he's an e-sports commentator and this was his first wrestling event. I thought he did a good job and was far better than Marvez.


Excalibur is not an e-sports commentator lmao what the disrespect


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Excalibur and Ross are locked in for the two spots on commentary, I still think that third spot is still open. I think they should be looking for someone who will be Jim Ross's long term replacement, I be shocked if Ross last's beyond his contract. Golden boy really impressed me, Marvez not so much.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Is alicia atout still with aew?


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SparrowPrime said:


> Is alicia atout still with aew?


I got the feeling that DON was a one off deal, could be wrong on that. I think she's someone they should be going for full time deal, she could be their version of Renee when she was backstage reporter. She's young, attractive and clearly loves wrestling. I don't think she would turn down a full time deal if it was offered to her.


----------



## patpat

I fairly think she is there full time, she wasnt at fyter fest maybe because it was a minor event ?


----------



## KrysRaw1

CM Punk has signed with All Elite, I guarantee it.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

As this is all new, can someone identify for me the A and B shows going forward.

I’ve seen a lot of ‘the last show was a B show so you can’t really count it’ and I want to avoid those. I may have some interest in the A shows, but it’s not clear to me which is which. 

There’s two shows listed on the website but it doesn’t distinguish which is which. Is it the Jacksonville shows are all B level or how does that work?

Little help?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Thank god that Marvez is doing backstage interviews. Now hire Goldenboy please.


Agreed, that dude's got potential imo. :bjpenn


----------



## Chan Hung

Saintpat said:


> As this is all new, can someone identify for me the A and B shows going forward.
> 
> I’ve seen a lot of ‘the last show was a B show so you can’t really count it’ and I want to avoid those. I may have some interest in the A shows, but it’s not clear to me which is which.
> 
> There’s two shows listed on the website but it doesn’t distinguish which is which. Is it the Jacksonville shows are all B level or how does that work?
> 
> Little help?


All Out in August is an "A" ppv show. Fight for Fallen next Sat is a "B" show. They go live on TNT likely in October on Wednesdays


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What sized arenas do you think AEW can fill on a weekly basis for TV on Wednesdays? That’s going to be a big question. And if they’re lining up weekly shows for the fall they probably need to announce venues and dates pretty soon.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

For the weekly shows I'm assuming they will go with 5k and under capacity arenas. Selling 10k tickets to a big PPV is one thing it's another to have sell those kind of numbers week in and week out.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think regularly selling 5k+ would be a miracle, let alone on a weekday like Wednesday. They either need a home base or to run shows at a loss (near free for tickets). Borderline free at the gates and maybe pad the costs of merch to subsidise it a little bit could be the strongest move if the demand isn't high regularly in the megapolises like Tampa, LA, NYC etc. It's hard to contextualise what the market demand for AEW is but I think you'd be looking at something up to 5 to 6 times less than WWE. So if Washington State runs 4.5k for WWE, it's probably capped at 1 to 2 thousand for AEW. If WWE draws 20k in LA, maybe 5k for weekly shows for AEW?

Just trying to exrapolate what the casual to hardcore consumer ratio is in those areas.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The size of the arenas and the size of their weekly crowd has been the thing had's me fascinated for awhile.

We know they can sell out big shows in an instant now. We know that for DON and All Out, apparently they had 40,000 people or higher trying to buy tickets for those each time. Which is amazing.

But what happens when now you have to keep the buzz going week to week, town to town. Are they going travel all over the country? Will they do international tours? Can that fanbase lead to good, sizable crowds every week?

These are all the questions that I'm looking forward to seeing the answers to.


----------



## patpat

Saintpat said:


> As this is all new, can someone identify for me the A and B shows going forward.
> 
> I’ve seen a lot of ‘the last show was a B show so you can’t really count it’ and I want to avoid those. I may have some interest in the A shows, but it’s not clear to me which is which.
> 
> There’s two shows listed on the website but it doesn’t distinguish which is which. Is it the Jacksonville shows are all B level or how does that work?
> 
> Little help?


 the B shows are streamed for free with advertisement done only on twitter. 
The A shows ( DON ALL out ) are 50$ in the us with advertisement including during NBA games. The arena is bigger and all. Pretty easy to figure out. Fyter fest was a gaming convention collaboration and fight for the fallen is a charity show, they ain't ppv.

They said they are a touring show. So they will tour all over the US, tony khan said for now they will just do it in the US and expand later. 
It's a good choice because it gives them a "big league" feeling which is always important with the way they marketed themselves.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> The size of the arenas and the size of their weekly crowd has been the thing had's me fascinated for awhile.
> 
> We know they can sell out big shows in an instant now. We know that for DON and All Out, apparently they had 40,000 people or higher trying to buy tickets for those each time. Which is amazing.
> 
> But what happens when now you have to keep the buzz going week to week, town to town. Are they going travel all over the country? Will they do international tours? Can that fanbase lead to good, sizable crowds every week?
> 
> These are all the questions that I'm looking forward to seeing the answers to.


I think they will need to create budding mainstream stars quickly to sell more than a couple thousand a show week after week for TV on a middle-of-the-week-night.

Will I go if they come to town? Sure, but I’ll go to ROH and WWE and maybe some lower/regional shows if I hear about them and can get there around my schedule (missed Tommy Dreamer doing a House of Hardcore show here a month or so ago). And I know one guy at work who would go.

But there are others who would go to WWE but aren’t leaving the house for AEW because ‘indie buzz’ — they would look at Cody as a midcard guy, not know who Omega or the Jacksons are, etc. Ambrose would be the main draw and I doubt he’d be enough unless TV can pump him (and a few others) up as ‘must see’ pretty quickly.

This will be the acid test.


----------



## jeffatron

so just found out my local.rasslin indy is doin a cancer foundation event in august and cody is going. janela just got announced over the weekend. possible more suprises hinted. hnnnnnggggg


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Excalibur is not an e-sports commentator lmao what the disrespect


Reading comprehension my friend. The guy I quoted asked about the guy on the left at the announcing table. That was Goldenboy who is an e-sports announcer. I didn't say anything about Excalibur.


----------



## patpat

jeffatron said:


> so just found out my local.rasslin indy is doin a cancer foundation event in august and cody is going. janela just got announced over the weekend. possible more suprises hinted. hnnnnnggggg


 if cody is announced fucking go brother! 
Last time cody was announced to an indu event in the same month as their big ppv, the local indy witnessed a Kenny omega vs y2j confrontation, :lol


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Reading comprehension my friend. The guy I quoted asked about the guy on the left at the announcing table. That was Goldenboy who is an e-sports announcer. I didn't say anything about Excalibur.


"Do you mean the guy on the left at DON? He was terrible.

I enjoy Excalibur (sp?) Though."

Above is what you replied to. He asked about the guy at DON which was Alex, who you've already addressed. Then he added that he enjoyed Excalibur, who you referred to as an e-sports commentator.

Reading comprehension my friend.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> "Do you mean the guy on the left at DON? He was terrible.
> 
> I enjoy Excalibur (sp?) Though."
> 
> Above is what you replied to. He asked about the guy at DON which was Alex, who you've already addressed. Then he added that he enjoyed Excalibur, who you referred to as an e-sports commentator.
> 
> Reading comprehension my friend.


C’mon guys - its a wrestling forum

Reading comprehension will always do the job to THE PASSSSIONNN

But yeah.... I was reading your exchange earlier and thought... “these guys are not talking about the same thing’ 

Edit: Just so we’re all sure - all of us like Excalibur, all of us hate Alex, and all of us know Goldenboy is an e-sports commentator


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> "Do you mean the guy on the left at DON? He was terrible.
> 
> I enjoy Excalibur (sp?) Though."
> 
> Above is what you replied to. He asked about the guy at DON which was Alex, who you've already addressed. Then he added that he enjoyed Excalibur, who you referred to as an e-sports commentator.
> 
> Reading comprehension my friend.


:taker touche.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> if cody is announced fucking go brother!
> Last time cody was announced to an indu event in the same month as their big ppv, the local indy witnessed a Kenny omega vs y2j confrontation, :lol


oh you damn right Im going. a bit surreal to see cody n co in Ottawa this early. I thought I'd have to wait till at least 2020 to see a sniff of aew in canada


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



jeffatron said:


> oh you damn right Im going. a bit surreal to see cody n co in Ottawa this early. I thought I'd have to wait till at least 2020 to see a sniff of aew in canada


I’m not jealous. You’re jealous.

(OK, I’m jealous.)


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



jeffatron said:


> oh you damn right Im going. a bit surreal to see cody n co in Ottawa this early. I thought I'd have to wait till at least 2020 to see a sniff of aew in canada


Well Jericho and Kenny have Canadian roots so it makes sense ahah.


----------



## Fearless Viper

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So which day does AeW air their show? Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Fearless Viper said:


> So which day does AeW air their show? Tuesday or Wednesday?


Most likely Wednesday. No official announcement as of yet, and I don't really expect an official one until All Out.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Fearless Viper said:


> So which day does AeW air their show? Tuesday or Wednesday?


I doubt it's Tuesday. That's an NBA game night.


----------



## Fearless Viper

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Supposed they air it on Tuesday, would the show suffer from Raw fatigue? I mean SDL was a great show from 2016-2017 but the ratings barely beat Raw as most of people treated it as Raw's 5hr. Thoughts?


----------



## patpat

The bucks' interview with van vliet is VERY important. For all the people bitcting about the elite putting themselves over, there is literally a part where the bucks say they were BEGGING Tony Khan to lose at DON and they didnt want to win but he told them "nope you go pver". So this shows that unlike what people think NO the EVP dont have all the powers and tony might look cool but he has some character and authority, and that the bucks themselves arent obsessed with winning.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tony Khan is nobody’s bitch, I can tell you that much


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's good to hear that Tony is involved. I've heard it before, but it's nice to have confirmation. Tony is a businessman, a very successful one, and most importantly, he is sane, unlike Vince. Tony will do what's best for the business, and he won't put up with big egos. Not saying there are any big egos at play yet, but you never know how things will play out going forward. It's good to know that Tony will keep everyone in check.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Great Interview with the Bucks.

- That WWE and NJPW hate AEW's guts. So that should put a end to people asking for a AEW/NJPW partnership
- That WWE were willing to offer them anything to come. They had no interest in WWE.
- Pac will be going to AEW just a matter of when
- That AEW isn't a ego stroke for the Elite. The Bucks wanted to lose but Kahn said no.
- Kahn is the boss and calls the shots


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Also... the Bucks / Lucha matches has been great - with them calling it on the fly.

Imagine what we’ll get once they can actually plan something


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Looks like Tony is AEW's Vince (well, more rational and open minded), which is fine. You can't have four people being in charge but as a creative committee, it would be better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just sit back for a moment and think - it’ll be nice to watch some wrestling tonight - Wednesdays are going to be perfect for them


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tony having final say is key. It can’t be 4 people getting to do what they want. 

Creatively, Tony and the EVPs should certainly collaborate but having one guy with final say keeps everything structured.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Bosnian21 said:


> Tony having final say is key. It can’t be 4 people getting to do what they want.
> 
> Creatively, Tony and the EVOs should certainly collaborate but having one guy with funal say keeps everything structured.


Umm, isn’t that exactly what’s currently flushing WWE down the shitter?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Umm, isn’t that exactly what’s currently flushing WWE down the shitter?


Naw.....the one guy with the final say being out of touch is what's currently flushing WWE down the shitter.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Umm, isn’t that exactly what’s currently flushing WWE down the shitter?


Vince micromanaging ever minuscule detail (verbiage in promos, telling commentary what to say, etc.) on his shows is what’s ruined WWE imo. 

The fact that Vince or Tony choose who wins/loses isn’t bad imo. Otherwise the company will go in many different directions if it’s different people deciding outcomes.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Umm, isn’t that exactly what’s currently flushing WWE down the shitter?


Big difference between the two. Tony is making sane decisions that are good for the business with respect to match outcomes and who to push, but other than that, he's letting guys cut their own promos, develop their own character, and give input on feuds, etc. Vince is making insane decisions based on who he personally likes, micromanages & scripts everything, and is either completely out of touch with his audience, or he simply doesn't care.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Umm, isn’t that exactly what’s currently flushing WWE down the shitter?


For something to work you necessarily need someone who will make the last decision.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Let's be honest, the biggest and most fundamental difference between Vince and Tony is that Tony's a SUPERFAN. Whereas Vince is out of touch with the fanbase and doesn't watch any wrestling, Tony IS the fanbase and watches tons of wrestling product. That's a much bigger deal than I think people realise tbh.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I get what everybody is saying here about the obvious differences between Vince and Tony. My problem is that you have a bunch of very business-knowledgeable guys arguing one way essentially being vetoed by one. That's the part that concerns me. The fact that they were _against_ putting themselves over in this case tells me that they are definitely thinking objectively about the whole product and not just themselves. There's no reason why a team can't come to a consensus, especially about something as basic as who's winning a match. It's quite possible this is just a one-off situation because it was a B show where the match results were really of little consequence, and that was just the way Tony wanted it for that audience, and going forward such things will in fact be decided by collaboration and consensus, which I hope will be the case. Yes, it's his company and his show, but he hired these guys as execs for a reason; he's a fan, but they know the business. 

On the other hand, I don't think I really want to know too much about this decision making process -- I might rather just watch the show and see how it all plays out. Overthinking this shit takes all the fun out of it. So I'll shut up now.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Big difference between the two. Tony is making sane decisions that are good for the business with respect to match outcomes and who to push, but other than that, he's letting guys cut their own promos, develop their own character, and give input on feuds, etc. Vince is making insane decisions based on who he personally likes, micromanages & scripts everything, and is either completely out of touch with his audience, or he simply doesn't care.


A good leader knows how and what to delegate.

Tony is a guiding hand, Vince is that boss everyone but a few favorites hated to work for.


----------



## Chan Hung

If they can get rid of Sonny Kiss, Librarians and maybe even Nakazowa we should be fine. Lol


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> If they can get rid of Sonny Kiss, Librarians and maybe even Nakazowa we should be fine. Lol


Why Sonny Kiss ?

The guy is a very good wrestler.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> If they can get rid of Sonny Kiss, Librarians and maybe even Nakazowa we should be fine. Lol


Kiss and Nakazowa are good wrestlers, you need talent like that on the roster. Someone who can take a lot of losses while having good matches. The Librarian thing needs shot, Leva is a lower card talent I don't want to see her in title feuds unless she's improved massively. 

I'm fine with them as long as they don't feature on the main card and are used as enhancement talent. With Kiss, I think he's someone who could have a good mid card feud if he cuts out his comedy stuff and get's serious from time to time and gets himself over.


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I get what everybody is saying here about the obvious differences between Vince and Tony. My problem is that you have a bunch of very business-knowledgeable guys arguing one way essentially being vetoed by one. That's the part that concerns me. The fact that they were _against_ putting themselves over in this case tells me that they are definitely thinking objectively about the whole product and not just themselves. There's no reason why a team can't come to a consensus, especially about something as basic as who's winning a match. It's quite possible this is just a one-off situation because it was a B show where the match results were really of little consequence, and that was just the way Tony wanted it for that audience, and going forward such things will in fact be decided by collaboration and consensus, which I hope will be the case. Yes, it's his company and his show, but he hired these guys as execs for a reason; he's a fan, but they know the business.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't think I really want to know too much about this decision making process -- I might rather just watch the show and see how it all plays out. Overthinking this shit takes all the fun out of it. So I'll shut up now.


 in this case tony made the right decision since the bucks winning here allowed AAA to have their guys win back the title in their hometown ( gigantic pop by the eay)
I also agree I dont want to learn a lot about the decision making but this at least showed us that these guys arent edgier to put themselves over all the time and are thinking in term of the whole company . I loved that idea


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

My keys from the interview is there is going to be a video game, Pac will be a part of the roster eventually and Matt not being able to keep a straight face when CVV kept asking questions about Punk.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*










Alright which one of you was this :booklel


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Alright which one of you was this <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hLsjoEw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Booker" class="inlineimg" />


 wow thank god I dont go to reddit anymore. Wtf is that beta shit? 
"Huurrr hurrrr people on forums insulted me dur hur stop fighting guys" 
Damnit!


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Kinda hoping that the first AEW broadcast on TNT is from MN (just as the first Nitro was), wouldn’t mind a couple cut-in shots from Mall Of America as a true throwback.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Sin City Saint said:


> Kinda hoping that the first AEW broadcast on TNT is from MN (just as the first Nitro was), wouldn’t mind a couple cut-in shots from Mall Of America as a true throwback.


I get the sentiment and the nostalgia, but I don’t think the first image you want (or the lasting impression from your debut) is one from a promotion that challenged WWE(F) and failed.

You should want people talking about your promotion, not. Your WCW homage.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Sin City Saint said:


> Kinda hoping that the first AEW broadcast on TNT is from MN (just as the first Nitro was), wouldn’t mind a couple cut-in shots from Mall Of America as a true throwback.


Personally I think the three main choice would be Atlanta, Philadelphia, or New York as those are respectively the long time home of southern wrestling, a hard audience you can prove yourself in front of, and a shot across the eyes of WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I would say Philadephia or maybe back to Las Vegas for the first Dynamite show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think it is safe to say, with how they are positioning Tag Teams

That the AEW tag team championships are defacto the most prestigious tag team championships in the world?

Is that too bold a statement?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think it is safe to say, with how they are positioning Tag Teams
> 
> That the AEW tag team championships are defacto the most prestigious tag team championships in the world?
> 
> Is that too bold a statement?


Well... they have the best tag team division in the world already and it's not even close.


----------



## Chan Hung

Question, so the little I've seen of Will Ospreay looks damn good. Can anybody chime in and give detail on why he's not in the US or is he? And do you think he would be a great fit for a AEW or do you think he will likely more go the WWE?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Question, so the little I've seen of Will Ospreay looks damn good. Can anybody chime in and give detail on why he's not in the US or is he? And do you think he would be a great fit for a AEW or do you think he will likely more go the WWE?


Well, Bea Priestley is his girlfriend, so eventually he’ll follow.

It seems like he wants to do 2 years in Japan - kinda take Kenny’s old spot. He’s in his way up there it seems.

I think he is a shoe-in for AEW though when his contract comes up


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, so the little I've seen of Will Ospreay looks damn good. Can anybody chime in and give detail on why he's not in the US or is he? And do you think he would be a great fit for a AEW or do you think he will likely more go the WWE?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Bea Priestley is his girlfriend, so eventually he’ll follow.
> 
> It seems like he wants to do 2 years in Japan - kinda take Kenny’s old spot. He’s in his way up there it seems.
> 
> I think he is a shoe-in for AEW though when his contract comes up
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That's just fan fiction nonsense right there. Ospreay is still a big factor in New Japan and after moving to the country, has all of his time and commitment settled on that promotion for the foreseeable future. Especially with his massive rise in the past year, even more than where he's been at. (Gedo wanted him in the first place) Just because Bea is part of AEW, doesn't imply a thing.


----------



## MC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

"It seems like he wants to do 2 years in Japan" The contender for the most baseless statement on the year, right here. 

In other news, the potential tag tournament looks pretty good. LAX looks to be signed (oh look, a potential signing that has been actually rumored ), Dark Order, Lucha Bros (Not a team I'm fond of regularly but star power is good), Best Friends, The Bucks, Private Party, Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus, Angelico & Jack Evans and I imagine some other teams, too. Should be something to see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hear me now, believe me later

He’ll be part of AEW part-time or full-time by 2021

Feel free to bookmark this


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Bea being AEW, part time at the moment mind you, isn't going to change anything with Ospreay who just moved there. Plus, I mean I'll give you an example. Marty Scurll's girlfriend Deonna Purazzo is in NXT right now. That doesn't mean when Marty's a free agent, he's going to NXT. I mean he could, but it's more likely he goes to AEW.

Ospreay is a guy who has regularly championed NJPW. I believe Kenny's heart was in NJPW, but the Elite simply grew too big for him stay. And if AEW wasn't a thing, they'd probably be in WWE right now.

Ospreay is set to be a NJPW guy for a long time given everything he's said. Sure, I could see him making a jump late in his career like AJ Styles did. But that won't be for a long time.


----------



## Chan Hung

Obfuscation said:


> That's just fan fiction nonsense right there. Ospreay is still a big factor in New Japan and after moving to the country, has all of his time and commitment settled on that promotion for the foreseeable future. Especially with his massive rise in the past year, even more than where he's been at. (Gedo wanted him in the first place) Just because Bea is part of AEW, doesn't imply a thing.


Thanks again for another update LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

We’ll find out in due time I suppose

I think AEW is setting itself up as the defacto place for the ‘free spirit’ wrestler. People who wants big money, but still freedom to work in other promotions

I think this is their whole philosophy and strategy - something which will make them a much easier destination for wrestlers in the future.

I mean - what’ll stop Will from signing the same deal as Moxley or Jericho? Especially after he has won the IWGP championship in due course (which he will do)

They’re going to change the world - but not necessarily how we think - they’re going to change it for wrestlers and how contracts works - IMO

You can already see their gears turning in 2017


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144734043096965120
But, you’re all right - just speculation on my part

Think i’m right though 

Pps> Will did say he won’t sign an AEW deal, but would love to work with them through NJPW - while that seems unlikely at the moment (although, I think it is more likely than others) - but Will, like Kenny will become too big for NJPW in 2 years


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Moxley made the New Japan deal before he signed with AEW. This isn't some magical world where AEW is hip & privy to things other promotions can't do; this is just business being done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Sure - and letting guys appear in multiple promotions or less dates because they want to act, or play in a band - or whatever - is good business in the end of it.

What is better from NJPW in 2 years time when the demand is high for Will? Combo deal? Or lose him all together?

All speculation, and much ado about nothing - but time will tell


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/a9IGILlcobU

Nice little video for Moxley fans ^


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Man, some of you guys are hopelessly obtuse. 

Will O'Spreay isn't going anywhere, anytime soon, for the foreseeable future. He moved to Japan and has made a full-time commitment to New Japan, which are making him look to be the top gaijin in the promotion. He'll be there for a while and Bea being part time in AEW doesn't change a thing. He isn't coming here in two years or less. Be reasonable, here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Man, some of you guys are hopelessly obtuse.
> 
> Will O'Spreay isn't going anywhere, anytime soon, for the foreseeable future. He moved to Japan and has made a full-time commitment to New Japan, which are making him look to be the top gaijin in the promotion. He'll be there for a while and Bea being part time in AEW doesn't change a thing. He isn't coming here in two years or less. Be reasonable, here.


... may i have the lotto numbers next please?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I hope Will never goes to AEW. The last thing they need right now is another guy who can't talk. They need to be out scouting good mic workers. Bring in someone who can challenge MJF.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah who would want the best wrestler in the world? They would have to be crazy


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm still praying they can bring in Ol' Mancer.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Bea being AEW, part time at the moment mind you, isn't going to change anything with Ospreay who just moved there. Plus, I mean I'll give you an example. Marty Scurll's girlfriend Deonna Purazzo is in NXT right now. That doesn't mean when Marty's a free agent, he's going to NXT. I mean he could, but it's more likely he goes to AEW.
> 
> Ospreay is a guy who has regularly championed NJPW. I believe Kenny's heart was in NJPW, but the Elite simply grew too big for him stay. And if AEW wasn't a thing, they'd probably be in WWE right now.
> 
> Ospreay is set to be a NJPW guy for a long time given everything he's said. Sure, I could see him making a jump late in his career like AJ Styles did. But that won't be for a long time.


I think Ospreay is like Kenny, he'll stay in Japan until he starts to feel himself plateauing due to not being Japanese. It will happen eventually, but there's no way to know when it will happen.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I hope Will never goes to AEW. The last thing they need right now is another guy who can't talk. They need to be out scouting good mic workers. Bring in someone who can challenge MJF.


So what, so two assholes can talk each other to death? This is wrestling, remember? Like staged combat, physical kinda shit. I think you’d be better off watching The View.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> ... may i have the lotto numbers next please?


5 1 7 7 15 20 :dino


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I hope Will never goes to AEW. The last thing they need right now is another guy who can't talk. They need to be out scouting good mic workers. *Bring in someone who can challenge MJF*.


Does this person even exist ?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> So what, so two assholes can talk each other to death? This is wrestling, remember? Like* staged combat*, physical kinda shit. I think you’d be better off watching The View.


That's why they need good talkers. Nobody pays to watch people have a pointless play fight. Great promos and larger than life characters are what draws people in to make them care about the staged match.



rbl85 said:


> Does this person even exist ?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Matthew Castillo said:


> I think Ospreay is like Kenny, he'll stay in Japan until he starts to feel himself plateauing due to not being Japanese. It will happen eventually, but there's no way to know when it will happen.


I believe this too. He might resign once more for the title but there will be a point where the fact he is not Japanese will start to hurt him. Kenny loved New Japan and Japan in general but that didn't stop him from leaving. If AEW wasn't a thing he would have still left for WWE. Not many remember or even know that he gained Japanese citizenship. That is so hard for a gijin to do. Still left and Will will leave too. Having history with the Elite and being an occasional early cameraman for BTE he will choose AEW over WWE.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> ... may i have the lotto numbers next please?


I mean he is right though. NJPW and AEW do not have a working relationship. Ospreay is going full time to NJPW and until they have a working relationship I don't see him going to AEW. Shame because he is fucking awesome.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*










Is this recent? jericho looks ripped!


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Is this recent? jericho looks ripped!


 it is recent 
He knows Hangman canr carry him in a match like omega so he is working his ass off. The bastard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> I mean he is right though. NJPW and AEW do not have a working relationship. Ospreay is going full time to NJPW and until they have a working relationship I don't see him going to AEW. Shame because he is fucking awesome.


It’s not like I am predicting there will magically appear milk from a stone next week Tuesday

This is a circle with NJPW - unfortunately

Gaijin comes, Gaijin becomes top Gaijin (and talk about how he’ll never leave like those other horrible Gaijin), Gaijin leaves

Prince Devitt, AJ Styles, Kenny Omega... and at some point Will

And when he leaves, he’ll go to AEW - because he said he’ll never go to WWE

So, I am predicting this cycle, based on where Will is now, to be 2 years
And I am predicting his destination thereafter to be AEW. Or a combination of sorts

History is on my side 

But.... we can all gladly talk about something else - as we’ll only know in 2 years if I’m right


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> Is this recent? jericho looks ripped!


For a natty 50yo I guess. Not sure wwe would put him on television like this without a TRT prescription. Part of Jericho's issue now is he lets himself get too bloated up between matches and that will leave him saggy with his cut attempts for matches. I mean he's the same age as HHH, Batista, Goldberg, Undertaker and HBK...


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho is gonna make a great grumpy veteran soon, he just has that look for it.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> For a natty 50yo I guess. Not sure wwe would put him on television like this without a TRT prescription. Part of Jericho's issue now is he lets himself get too bloated up between matches and that will leave him saggy with his cut attempts for matches. I mean he's the same age as HHH, Batista, Goldberg, Undertaker and HBK...


To be fair, he’s younger than all those guys. And yes a couple of years makes a big difference when you’re talking about that age range for wrestling. And hopefully he will slim down a bit once they start regularly wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/lWeDvHntFpk

Nice JR Interview


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150195852272709632


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho makes everything great don’t @ me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jacksonville is trash so I mean he is not wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho is so good


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cigarette stapled to his forehead :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> Is this recent? jericho looks ripped!


angles are everything. you can still see his belly through his jacket at tonight's show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Jacksonville is trash so I mean he is not wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jackoffville! :lmao


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150195852272709632


She's right about Riho, she and Yuka have been the most impressive women so far. 

I expect Tenille to debut at All Out. Maybe to attack Riho. She be a good addition to the roster, as long as she's not in her ROH mode (I know she was ill for some of it) but some of her matches weren't great or even good at all. She needs to be at 100% and ready give it her all. She's someone I would throw the title on as AEW first women's champ.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Cowboy Bob said:


> Fight for the Fallen - Kenny is great, Jericho is great, but they need All-Out to be a monster show because this had some glaring weaknesses. https://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/07/13/aew-fight-for-the-fallen-2019-cowboy-bob-round-up/


Can't agree.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150195852272709632


The fact that now she's talking about it makes me think it won't happen, lol.

But if I had to guess, she'll be in AEW eventually. Also wouldn't mind her in Impact either. And as much as I don't care to see it, WWE is always an option.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tenille would make anywhere she goes instantly better. That woman is a star that has never been used great.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know what is the deal with Brian Pillman Jr.? Is he still signed with AEW? The only match he was in was the Battle Royale and has done nothing since. Not even a promo.

I am just curious.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> Does anyone know what is the deal with Brian Pillman Jr.? Is he still signed with AEW? The only match he was in was the Battle Royale and has done nothing since. Not even a promo.
> 
> I am just curious.


He never signed full time, it was just for that Battle Royale, he was suggested by Jericho. 

I’d like for them to sign him full time but he might be only with MLW for now.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> He never signed full time, it was just for that Battle Royale, he was suggested by Jericho.
> 
> I’d like for them to sign him full time but he might be only with MLW for now.


Thank you.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

After leaving ROH and how shitty ROH booked her (I'm aware she was sick/injured, too), I think Tenille may very well be ready for another run elsewhere. I could see her showing up at AEW down the road at either All Out or maybe the first episode on TNT. I could also see her on IMPACT too with the Knockouts division the best it has been in a long time. WWE is also an option, although I wouldn't like to see it.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> After leaving ROH and how shitty ROH booked her (I'm aware she was sick/injured, too), I think Tenille may very well be ready for another run elsewhere. I could see her showing up at AEW down the road at either All Out or maybe the first episode on TNT. I could also see her on IMPACT too with the Knockouts division the best it has been in a long time. WWE is also an option, although I wouldn't like to see it.


I think with AEW, she probably at least get more focus on her and be better used. With Impact she always be overshadowed by Tessa, AEW must get Tessa once her contract is up as she is someone that division needs, a American star. In WWE she be back to where she was before she left. She probably get paid well just to sit around.

I think she phoned it in between been sick/injured in ROH to be fair, she wasn't giving it a 100%. If she's hungry to succeed and make AEW women's division the best around, which is a long way from. She be someone I'd sign up to at least tide the division over until they get their hands on some top talent from American and UK scenes.


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder once television hits on TNT if the matches are going to be a little bit shorter


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The problem with short matches is that they're just "face time" moments that are otherwise near valueless in terms of story progression. Either wrestler involved really gains because it's a meaningless time filler match. It's okay if it's vs a jobber and it's a showcase/squash match, but otherwise having a guy lose in 3-4 minutes on television but then wrestle 20 minutes on a PPV is ridiculous. 

I suspect television will have 10 minute time limits. I guess this could work towards quicker matches on television as fighters would need to "go for broke" and ramp up their intensity and try for finishes right out of the gate and this could lead them to getting caught in a sub or with a clean strike and finished as well. 

With the longer time on PPV's, they can be more cautious and take their time picking at their opponent and it could be a case where the better man wins more often with longer time limit matches as a set-up for PPV special-ness as a score settler/feud blow off.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> After leaving ROH and how shitty ROH booked her (I'm aware she was sick/injured, too), I think Tenille may very well be ready for another run elsewhere. I could see her showing up at AEW down the road at either All Out or maybe the first episode on TNT. I could also see her on IMPACT too with the Knockouts division the best it has been in a long time. WWE is also an option, although I wouldn't like to see it.


The way WWE fired her, I can't imagine she'd want to go back. But also they'd probably make her such a lucrative offer I couldn't really blame her - she still has a lot of friends there and the FO would do it's share of apologizing and ass kissing as part of the recruitment/contract offer process. 

I hope she comes to AEW though. And her tweeting about Riho during the PPV means she was watching the company so at least has fan level interest in it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder once television hits on TNT if the matches are going to be a little bit shorter


I hope so. I don’t want them spamming marquee matches on regular tv like a certain other company does, and then when you get to the PPV the matches are meaningless because we’ve seen them 800 times already.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The entire presentation is going to change. Booking a 2 hour wrestling program weekly is an entirely other animal than a 3 hour PPV once a month or every other month.


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder once television hits on TNT if the matches are going to be a little bit shorter
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. I don’t want them spamming marquee matches on regular tv like a certain other company does, and then when you get to the PPV the matches are meaningless because we’ve seen them 800 times already.
Click to expand...

 our fear can disappear, cody said the matches will be significantly shorter. Also they are smart , unlike that other company they make people pay 50$ so you can be damn sure they wont give big marque matches on tv. ( seen how there was a lot of tag matches on fight for the fallen to build intensity and rivalries? That's one way to do it, then you can also do backstage promo, post matches stuffs, brawl). But they ain't making people pay 50$ to see matches they can have on tv. That I am sure 
If we go by their statement , the tv show will be a much shorter fight for the fallen with stories promos and the serious tone of FFTF.( I even think they made it clear it wont be like fyter fest in term of tone in the media thing.)


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Don't know about the short matches but you can bet your asses that they will air commercials during the matches. No way they're doing this 2/3 falls BS that WWE is going atm.


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


> Don't know about the short matches but you can bet your asses that they will air commercials during the matches. No way they're doing this 2/3 falls BS that WWE is going atm.


Perfect! They have mentioned the commercial situations


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Don't know about the short matches but you can bet your asses that they will air commercials during the matches. No way they're doing this 2/3 falls BS that WWE is going atm.


Actually I don't think they will. They have claimed it's a pet peeve of theirs and how other "live sport" never breaks away during game action for a commercial break. 

At most I think we get a picture in picture type commercial so they never completely break away from a match in progress.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What's everyone's thoughts on MJF? I really hope they have some long-term plans for him.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Freelancer said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on MJF? I really hope they have some long-term plans for him.


It looks like they're doing a slow burn MJF vs Cody feud. The problem is that Shawn Spears is getting the first shot at Cody. I get that they want to create another main event heel (because after Jericho, they've got nothing) but Spears isn't that guy. I'm hoping Cody goes over at All Out, and then they can start the Cody vs MJF feud, where MJF goes over and becomes the top heel in the company after Jericho.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> It looks like they're doing a slow burn MJF vs Cody feud. The problem is that Shawn Spears is getting the first show at Cody. I get that they want to create another main event heel (because after Jericho, they've got nothing) but Spears isn't that guy. I'm hoping Cody goes over at All Out, and then they can start the Cody vs MJF feud, where MJF goes over and becomes the top heel in the company after Jericho.


Agree 100%. Nothing against Spears, but he isn't top heel material. MJF definitely has the charisma to be a top heel, hopefully they go thru with it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Freelancer said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on MJF? I really hope they have some long-term plans for him.


A+ heel.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

In that six way, spears looked like a star. He was bigger than all of them and carried himself very well. He can go in the ring, I don’t think we should write this guy off based off his wwe work. And aew needs another heel. MJF yes is going to be the man, heel wise, but for now I’m ok with giving spears a shot


----------



## Chan Hung

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> In that six way, spears looked like a star. He was bigger than all of them and carried himself very well. He can go in the ring, I don’t think we should write this guy off based off his wwe work. And aew needs another heel. MJF yes is going to be the man, heel wise, but for now I’m ok with giving spears a shot


Wow, you said something positive. :clap
And I agree with you. Spears is def a slick heel, seems like when we get the sit down with JR this week itll be sweet to hear what he says.


----------



## Sensei Utero

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Spears knows how to draw good heat, has a good look, and can perform well within the ring. Hoping he beats Cody, as although I'm a big fan of Cody, Spears sorta needs the win.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about the short matches but you can bet your asses that they will air commercials during the matches. No way they're doing this 2/3 falls BS that WWE is going atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't think they will. They have claimed it's a pet peeve of theirs and how other "live sport" never breaks away during game action for a commercial break.
> 
> At most I think we get a picture in picture type commercial so they never completely break away from a match in progress.
Click to expand...

 I think they will either 
Air the commercial before and after the matches 
Or do what smackdown does where the commercial appears in a little place on the screen


----------



## 260825

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*I don't know why, but whenever I rewatch (rewatching FFTF right now, & rewatched the others) I always seem to enjoy it even more.

As far as Alex Marvez, he isn't bad. He was bad in DON, He needs to speak up & become more energised I believe, he's already pretty "happy".*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Alex was actually better to me this time around and JR has gotten a little worse

Excalibur is they’re best though so far


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

on that Excalibur point, who uses Falcon Arrow in the company? I want to hear the deal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Doesn’t Chucky T use Falcon arrow? And they do the ‘nobody kicks out of the falcon arrow’ bit?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Doesn’t Chucky T use Falcon arrow? And they do the ‘nobody kicks out of the falcon arrow’ bit?


Yes


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> It looks like they're doing a slow burn MJF vs Cody feud. The problem is that Shawn Spears is getting the first shot at Cody. I get that they want to create another main event heel (because after Jericho, they've got nothing) but Spears isn't that guy. I'm hoping Cody goes over at All Out, and then they can start the Cody vs MJF feud, where MJF goes over and becomes the top heel in the company after Jericho.


The burn needs to be even slower than that... MJF turning on Cody so early would be a disservice to both guys. Cody should definitely split off from the elite to form the Nightmare family with MJF and others (im thinking Richard Holiday as him and MJF are already a tag team in MLW). Really build MJF up in the midcard and tag team ranks and then let him ascend to the main event. Theres no rush. Makes their inevitable feud even better down the line


----------



## The Sheik

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Spears just needs to take off the hood during his entrance.. very generic for someone who just turned heel.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *I don't know why, but whenever I rewatch (rewatching FFTF right now, & rewatched the others) I always seem to enjoy it even more.
> 
> As far as Alex Marvez, he isn't bad. He was bad in DON, He needs to speak up & become more energised I believe, he's already pretty "happy".*


Same here.

I guess it's because the show is filled with long, fast-paced matches one after the another and for me it's hard to keep my interest.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150917972938174464


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

....... it’s a long time till 31 Aug :’(


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I might have went with "A (Jungle) Boy and his Luchasaur". Just to keep pushing the branding of the team/talent.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I might have went with "A (Jungle) Boy and his Luchasaur". Just to keep pushing the branding of the team/talent.


A boy and his dinosaur is their official tag team name


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think the heat in the arena and the length of the show is why JR seemed so "off" at FFTF.

I do agree Marvez was much better than at DON, hope he can continue to improve.


----------



## patpat

I wonder where the big jungle boy fan is. That person should be happy, after rewatching the show luchasaurus and jungle boy came out with all the big main eventers to close the event. 
This might be the sign that with their pop they moved higher in rank already.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> Spears has developed into one of All Elite Wrestling's top heels after the last two events, wrapping a steel chair around the head of Cody Rhodes and picking up a big six-man tag team win just a couple of weeks later. As his feud with Rhodes heats up going towards All Out, Fightful has learned of some plans for the former Tye Dillinger.
> 
> Fightful Select has learned that Spears will be getting a manager, a fact that is slated to come to light officially on this week's episode of "Road To." We don't know the identity of the manager, or even if they'll be revealed.
> 
> Before nicknaming himself "The Chairman," Spears attacked his former friend Rhodes with a steel chair at AEW's Fyter Fest, with a tweet later implying that he didn't appreciate Cody's comment that he was a "good hand." The two are slated to do battle on August 31 at All Elite Wrestling's "All Out" at the Sears Centre near Chicago.


Sounds like Spears is getting a manager. I wonder who.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Sounds like Spears is getting a manager. I wonder who.


:cornette


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

SO update on the local show here in August in Ottawa: 

NEw main event: 

Cody and MJF vs TBT (tabrnak de team, tag team from montreal) 

MARK!!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A indie managerial talent or a backstage graybeard? 

Kinda weird in that he doesn't need one. So it will almost be that he's helping get over the new manager. I guess this new manger could help Spears cheat to win sorta deal - maybe have a trademark weapon like the Tennis Racquet or the megaphone. 

M. Night Shyamalan booking - mystery manager is Dustin Rhodes.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A indie managerial talent or a backstage graybeard?
> 
> Kinda weird in that he doesn't need one. So it will almost be that he's helping get over the new manager. I guess this new manger could help Spears cheat to win sorta deal - maybe have a trademark weapon like the Tennis Racquet or the megaphone.
> 
> *M. Night Shyamalan booking - mystery manager is Dustin Rhodes*.


----------



## Chan Hung

EmbassyForever said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Spears is getting a manager. I wonder who.
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/Ex10fcJ.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cornette" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I'd mark out!!!
:mark


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Marvez needs to GO. What a dreadful motherfucker


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

MJF and Cody team is called ‘The Betterhood’


----------



## patpat

jeffatron said:


> SO update on the local show here in August in Ottawa:
> 
> NEw main event:
> 
> Cody and MJF vs TBT (tabrnak de team, tag team from montreal)
> 
> MARK!!!!!


 told you to go 
You can damn sure expect more surprises


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

New Jericho interview. He mentions that Tessa Blanchard is one of the females that AEW is looking for.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wtf is Fightful Select lol is that a trustworthy source


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> New Jericho interview. He mentions that Tessa Blanchard is one of the females that AEW is looking for.


 wow so they still are looking for more female, didnt brandi said after FFTF they arent looking for more girls? Or it was just not to give away spoilers? 
Anyway tessa makes sense.


----------



## Boldgerg

Donnie said:


> Marvez needs to GO. What a dreadful motherfucker


Honestly no idea what they're doing keeping him involved. One of the absolute worst commentators I've ever heard.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Wtf is Fightful Select lol is that a trustworthy source


One of the better ones out there actually.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Marvez is mainstream legit and credentialed with his NFL stuff. He's now worked two wrestling shows in his whole career - he's a work in progress but AEW will try to make it work with him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tessa has still 2020 I believe and then will land in AEW. In the Interview Jericho seemed to brush off much of the CM Punk stuff but maybe for good reason


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> Tessa has still 2020 I believe and then will land in AEW. In the Interview Jericho seemed to brush off much of the CM Punk stuff but maybe for good reason


 they always do , same as for Moxley they just answer without really answering. 
Damn 2020 huh...its annoying really


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

2020 is only 5 months away...

Wednesday Night Dynamite won't air until early October. So basically three months after their television show starts airing is 2020.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I thought Marvez was leaps and bounds better at FFTF then at DoN, yes he could still add more energy to his voice/presentation but he's only ever done wrestling commentary in front of a live audience 2 times now. Give him a break he improved drastically after his first show, he was miles better and made more sense then Ross imo, by All Out he might be the best voice they got. It's not like Excalibur killed it on FFTF :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

My real issue with the situation is Marvez and Excalibur sound alike - very alike. It's bothersome to the level one has to go. And Excalibur is much better right now than Marvez. 

It's really hard to find announcer talent because there isn't much of an "indies" for announcers. And most mainstream announcers have mainstream ambitions and don't want to slum with "pro rasslin". Marvez credentialed from his NFL work and is a big time pro-wrestling fan so it's why AEW is going to really try to make it work. Sucks that Mauro stayed with WWE. WWE was smart with Pat McAfee as well. 

The gamer guy they had calling Fyter was good though - that might be a hidden area to mine for announcers. Youtuber gamer channels. Live action calling, quips and banter and I'm sure there is a decent share of cross over fans.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> My real issue with the situation is Marvez and Excalibur sound alike - very alike. It's bothersome to the level one has to go. And Excalibur is much better right now than Marvez.
> 
> It's really hard to find announcer talent because there isn't much of an "indies" for announcers. And most mainstream announcers have mainstream ambitions and don't want to slum with "pro rasslin". Marvez credentialed from his NFL work and is a big time pro-wrestling fan so it's why AEW is going to really try to make it work.
> 
> The gamer guy they had calling Fyter was good though - that might be a hidden area to mine for announcers. Youtuber gamer channels. Live action calling, quips and banter and I'm sure there is a decent share of cross over fans.


 this! Golden boy was extraordinary


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150921764156952576
Interesting day and time choice? Coincidence - I don't think so. 

Testing the waters or conditioning fans that Wednesday Nights at 8PM is AEW.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Goldenboy is a wrestling fan, & being an esport commentator you have a job requirement of being 'in the know' & a major personality. He's got everything in his court to be a great commentator for a wrestling show from the get-go. I'd probably even wager that WWE is knocking on his door in the middle of the night. Not much surprise to me that people liked him a ton. Esports commentators are the best defacto commentators on the go currently.

Whereas Marvez has a harder job of coming from a sports background where they beat the personality out of you and have a strict 'call the action while someone explains it to you/the fans' rwquirement. He's got the talent to improve as we've seen comparing FFTF to DON. It's just when you compare him to Goldenboy, Marvez is more a journalist and Goldenboy is more of a personality.


----------



## Chan Hung

As for Excibur I'm forgiving of the mask. It's a pet peeve but there's way bigger fish to fry right now for AEW than to worry about that. He speaks great and besides hes very little on camera.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Desecrated said:


> Goldenboy is a wrestling fan, & being an esport commentator you have a job requirement of being 'in the know' & a major personality. He's got everything in his court to be a great commentator for a wrestling show from the get-go. I'd probably even wager that WWE is knocking on his door in the middle of the night. Not much surprise to me that people liked him a ton. Esports commentators are the best defacto commentators on the go currently.
> 
> Whereas Marvez has a harder job of coming from a sports background where they beat the personality out of you and have a strict 'call the action while someone explains it to you/the fans' rwquirement. He's got the talent to improve as we've seen comparing FFTF to DON. It's just when you compare him to Goldenboy, Marvez is more a journalist and Goldenboy is more of a personality.


E-sports would be a great space to mine - calling pro-wrestling would be different when you have a voice in your ear wanting you to put over coming storylines and the like and shill things. But I think it would be an easy enough transition. Into WWE might be a bit harder with Vince screaming in your ear, Dunn in your ear telling you what to say. 

Also potentially you could have the announcer out of the loop for match outcomes and interference and long term booking plans. Just have them call the action blind in that regard. 

Then again this might lead you to the Heenan spoiling Hogan's turn moment.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> As for Excibur I'm forgiving of the mask. It's a pet peeve but there's way bigger fish to fry right now for AEW than to worry about that. He speaks great and besides hes very little on camera.


I'd rather he didn't BUT Lawler wore his wrestling gear and crown for a lot of his announcing career and JR's cowboy hat is gimmicky as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *2020 is only 5 months away*...
> 
> Wednesday Night Dynamite won't air until early October. So basically three months after their television show starts airing is 2020.


Ffffffuccckkk..... you’re right - this year has flown by


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> E-sports would be a great space to mine - calling pro-wrestling would be different when you have a voice in your ear wanting you to put over coming storylines and the like and shill things. But I think it would be an easy enough transition. Into WWE might be a bit harder with Vince screaming in your ear, Dunn in your ear telling you what to say.
> 
> Also potentially you could have the announcer out of the loop for match outcomes and interference and long term booking plans. Just have them call the action blind in that regard.
> 
> Then again this might lead you to the Heenan spoiling Hogan's turn moment.


There is a lot of crossover appeal between pro wrestling and esports/gaming so it would be a good place to scout talent for announcing when most of the big guys like Thorin, Richard Lewis, Goldenboy are big wrestling fans and have a natural charisma to them.

Plus the biggest job of a esports commentator is putting over the skill and personalities of the game they are broadcasting very similar to how a wrestling announcer main job is putting over the product


----------



## Chan Hung

Is there any way AEW can replace Alex Marvez with Don Callis LOL


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Is there any way AEW can replace Alex Marvez with Don Callis LOL


Not much of an improvement if you axe me. I don’t know what people see in him. He says some really stupid and lame-ass shit trying to be cute and funny. No thanks. I don’t know why they don’t just leave that third seat empty. They don’t need three heads flapping gums. First chair is play-by-play, second is color, third is hemorrhoid-level annoying ... wherever it’s used.


----------



## Chan Hung

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way AEW can replace Alex Marvez with Don Callis LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of an improvement if you axe me. I don’t know what people see in him. He says some really stupid and lame-ass shit trying to be cute and funny. No thanks. I don’t know why they don’t just leave that third seat empty. They don’t need three heads flapping gums. First chair is play-by-play, second is color, third is hemorrhoid-level annoying ... wherever it’s used.
Click to expand...

 Jim Ross and Excalibur are plenty


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You're asking a lot from Excalibur in a 2 man booth with JR.

I don't think Marvez is there yet, but at least he's another voice in there that can help carry along the story going on or the stories going into a match. In fact that's mostly what I've seen so far. Excalibur calls a lot of the in ring action. Marvez does a lot of the PR stuff and talks about the backstories of these guys. And JR really just provides his voice.

Honestly if anyone feels like a 3rd wheel right now, it's JR.

So am I confident that Excalibur would be able to call the in ring stuff while JR tried to bring in the backstories of these guys? Not really. To me if you're gonna have JR there, a 3 man boot feels necessary.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They should try to get Goldenboy to replace Marvez tbh, I liked his commentary on FF. Think Marvez would be better as a backstage reporter and/or doing those hype videos on the road to series.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think 3rd guy is in this case supposed to be ‘stats guy’ and ‘call to action’ guy - visit our site, date for ppv, that sort of stuff

That is why Alex was doing ‘factoids’ at DoN - but he was quite nervous

Maybe he’ll get better as time goes on

He makes sense for ‘stats’ guy based off his sports background


----------



## Thatguy45

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think 3rd guy is in this case supposed to be ‘stats guy’ and ‘call to action’ guy - visit our site, date for ppv, that sort of stuff
> 
> That is why Alex was doing ‘factoids’ at DoN - but he was quite nervous
> 
> Maybe he’ll get better as time goes on
> 
> He makes sense for ‘stats’ guy based off his sports background


JR said he was going to be the "Jay Glazer insider" type guy for them. If that's the case get him out of the booth and put him in segments and quick snippets right before matches or on the pre-show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

:mark: Tully :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

I just want to say after getting more comfortable with all elite wrestling I've realized that a lot of these talents have really good theme music it took me awhile to realize this but I really enjoy most of these Character's themes, what about you guys??


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I initially hated Omega's theme. While I still think it needs work, I've grown to tolerate it, if not somewhat enjoy it.


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The JR interview with spears was nice. I wish promotions woud do more of these.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I just want to say after getting more comfortable with all elite wrestling I've realized that a lot of these talents have really good theme music it took me awhile to realize this but I really enjoy most of these Character's themes, what about you guys??


I think the problem was originally how quiet the themes came off on the live broadcast that you couldn't really tell what their themes were. I love Darby's theme.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Moxley had awful generic theme at Fyter, thats not how you make one of your biggest draws look like. Not a fan of Omegas theme as well.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> I initially hated Omega's theme. While I still think it needs work, I've grown to tolerate it, if not somewhat enjoy it.


It’s better live with the lyrics. With the lyrics the song has more of an identity and the theme flows better. Without them it just sounds like noise.


----------



## SparrowPrime

I imagine Tony Schiavone will be involved in some capacity. Cody and Tony Khan love him. Perhaps announcer with JR and Excalibur. Marvez could be backstage Correspondent. No idea about Alicia Atout.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

some notes from the latest Observer:

- Meltzer says that just like Extreme Rules, Fight for the Fallen was hurt by being too long of a show.

- Of the people who bought Extreme Rules, only 2.3% bought Double or Nothing. 

- Britt Baker suffered a serious concussion. No word yet on how long it'll take for her to recover.

- MJF injured his elbow but it's not considered serious and is expected to wrestle this weekend

- The show drew a live crowd of just under 5,000 paid, which was more than the capacity the show was set up for before the production kills. Around 300 tickets were left unsold. 

- A bunch of major Turner executives were at the show and were impressed by the crowd and how over the talents were

- Because they had this show so soon after Fyter Fest, the number of FITE TV buys were down, but the revenue was very much the same due to the increased price.

- B/R Live live viewership numbers were down somewhere between 10-14% from Fyter Fest. Dave attributes this to the show being so soon after Fyter Fest and there being lots of competition, like NJPW, EVOLVE and most notably the UFC which drew the most mainstream interest of the four. They did add about 18,000 new subscriptions that day, which the officials were happy with. Most of the B/R Live executives were "pleasantly caught off-guard" by the success of Fyter Fest, Fight for the Fallen and the PPV buys of Double or Nothing, and especially how significantly the subscribers have increased after every show. 

- 8-10 P.M. ET and October 2nd is seemingly still the plan for their weekly show, but since the timeslot isn't official, the Canada and UK deals will have to wait until TNT has made their decision since they're the one's paying for the production.

- For All Out, there are plans to have something between Awesome Kong and Aja Kong, as well as a match with Women's title implications. 

- Mentions Priestley, Janela, Spears, MJF and the team of Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus as the big positives of the show for getting big natural reactions.

- Dave liked the different look of the building, and says that the crowd was excellent for the majority of the show. 

- Kylie Rae has been out with an injury but is expected to return soon. 

- FOX and WWE are in talks of getting NXT onto TV, and Dave sees them putting NXT on FS 1 with the idea of going head-to-head with AEW's weekly show. He describes it as a "no-lose situation" for the WWE, because if the ratings are close with NXT on a weaker platform, it would be seen as a blow to AEW, and if AEW beats them in the ratings, they're only beating a developmental brand while being on a stronger station.


and an interesting quote about the main event:



> The Young Bucks and Rhodes Brothers going 31:26 in a match that had a lot of Young Bucks match elements, but was very far from their usual style overall was likely too long that late. The match was great in and of itself, with all four playing their roles well and telling a story. The one thing I've noted with Young Bucks matches is that when they try and work matches with more of a traditional approach, long periods of heat and hot tags, working body parts, as opposed to the Dragon Gate style, the matches don't get the same crowd reaction even though the mentality is that other style is better for crowd reaction and that when they do so many big moves it doesn't mean as much or gets numbing. Yet, in practice, the exact opposite is the case.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So attendance for FFTF was around 4800 and viewership on BR Live was just over 300K. These are solid numbers for a show where Moxley was absent and Jericho did not have a match, but both down from Fyter Fest, which shows that star power still matters. 

Still, it's very nice to see that they've already built a strong core audience.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If Punk does sign - they already have an established storyline for him given it has been mentioned time and again by Khan in interviews that CM Punk was his first choice to build the brand around, the first guy he reached out to. So Punk comes in after Cody, Kenny and Bucks did all the work and took all the risk and Punk is Khan's chosen one. 

Not to have Khan as an on-screen role or heel authority figure or anything like that, just believable friction between the owner and EVP's. Cody heels and forms The Nightmare Family faction - as an untouchable heel given his EVP status/contract. Kenny stays face and just relishes the competition. This leads to friction between The Elite. Bucks don't want to pick sides.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Punk does sign - they already have an established storyline for him given it has been mentioned time and again by Khan in interviews that CM Punk was his first choice to build the brand around, the first guy he reached out to. So Punk comes in after Cody, Kenny and Bucks did all the work and took all the risk and Punk is Khan's chosen one.
> 
> Not to have Khan as an on-screen role or heel authority figure or anything like that, just believable friction between the owner and EVP's. Cody heels and forms The Nightmare Family faction - as an untouchable heel given his EVP status/contract. Kenny stays face and just relishes the competition. This leads to friction between The Elite. Bucks don't want to pick sides.


 you guys have too much imagination , your fantasy booking been killing me bro! 
Aew needs to light some fire on this industry!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Omega's theme is amazing. <3

Allie's was great, too. These are instantly recognizable.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Official AEW Twitter account retweeted this - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151662554051239936
Sure it's because Cody is one of Cain's teammates, but Cain is just pimping his coming match in AAA here. He's a pretty bland dude, as you can get a feel of in this video - but just having the guy who mauled Brock Lesnar for his UFC title under an AEW contract would drive Vince McMahon insane. I really hope AEW can work with Cain in the future. He did attend a PC training session in the past though and BFF Daniel Cormier was all buddy-buddy with HHH and WWE at the Espys. Just have him as Jericho's bodyguard on AEW Programming.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Official AEW Twitter account retweeted this -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151662554051239936
> Sure it's because Cody is one of Cain's teammates, but Cain is just pimping his coming match in AAA here. He's a pretty bland dude, as you can get a feel of in this video - but just having the guy who mauled Brock Lesnar for his UFC title under an AEW contract would drive Vince McMahon insane. I really hope AEW can work with Cain in the future. He did attend a PC training session in the past though and BFF Daniel Cormier was all buddy-buddy with HHH and WWE at the Espys. Just have him as Jericho's bodyguard on AEW Programming.


Good stuff!!!


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Good stuff!!!


*shit


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They need to announce the TNT timeslot relatively soon so they can have things in order (booking venues, ticket sales, promoting shows). I think, based on the Road to All Out, Wednesdays at 5PM would be where the TNT show is placed.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> They need to announce the TNT timeslot relatively soon so they can have things in order (booking venues, ticket sales, promoting shows). I think, based on the Road to All Out, Wednesdays at 5PM would be where the TNT show is placed.


5pm PST/8pm EST on Wednesdays is my guess as well. Need to nail the start date though - we've heard October 2nd, but don't know for sure if that's it. Probably waiting for the SDL move to Fox Friday Night week, as to not be head to head with SDL in it's first weeks. 

I could see WWE dragging it's feet with the official Fox move announcement start date to screw with AEW here.


----------



## Chan Hung

WINNING said:


> They need to announce the TNT timeslot relatively soon so they can have things in order (booking venues, ticket sales, promoting shows). I think, based on the Road to All Out, Wednesdays at 5PM would be where the TNT show is placed.


Tony says before ALL OUT PPV they will give fans the day and time of their "live" weekly show.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://twitter.com/aewrestling/status/1152292020133748738?s=21

MJF signs multi-year extension. 

One thing this tells me is that if he really wanted to go to WWE, he probably could have. He decided to stay with AEW. I’m pretty sure he’s really cool with the Elite members at this point irl and is kinda in their circle.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Kayfabe wise, who is making the matches in AEW? Is it supposed to be Tony Khan? Or the EVP's as remembering now Matt was setting up Hangman vs MJF vs Havoc vs JB match on one of the BTE's. But if it's the EVPs than they also book their own matches? 

I think they need a kayfabe "match maker" even if they are never seen and rarely spoken of. Maybe have a "Champions Committee" that would be the faceless people putting together the matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They said they’re not going to have a ‘match maker’ authority figure

The story is the matches, not how they’re made

Not sure about this direction - but willing to see how it plays out

In theory, TK is the match maker? And since he’ll never be an onscreen character, there is the answer I guess


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kayfabe wise, who is making the matches in AEW? Is it supposed to be Tony Khan? Or the EVP's as remembering now Matt was setting up Hangman vs MJF vs Havoc vs JB match on one of the BTE's. But if it's the EVPs than they also book their own matches?
> 
> I think they need a kayfabe "match maker" even if they are never seen and rarely spoken of. Maybe have a "Champions Committee" that would be the faceless people putting together the matches.


Personally, I like it anonymous, otherwise there's always the temptation to fall back to the played out "evil authority" angle


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kayfabe wise, who is making the matches in AEW? Is it supposed to be Tony Khan? Or the EVP's as remembering now Matt was setting up Hangman vs MJF vs Havoc vs JB match on one of the BTE's. But if it's the EVPs than they also book their own matches?
> 
> I think they need a kayfabe "match maker" even if they are never seen and rarely spoken of. Maybe have a "Champions Committee" that would be the faceless people putting together the matches.


They already mentioned it on FFTF. It's called a championship committee or something like that. Kinda like the IWGP with New Japan.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> They need to announce the TNT timeslot relatively soon so they can have things in order (booking venues, ticket sales, promoting shows). I think, based on the Road to All Out, Wednesdays at 5PM would be where the TNT show is placed.


You think 5pm? That just asking for a lot of potential fans to not even have a chance to watch at least the first hour and probably the entire show. If it's live it's be coming on at 2pm on the west coast. That's just seems like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> You think 5pm? That just asking for a lot of potential fans to not even have a chance to watch at least the first hour and probably the entire show. If it's live it's be coming on at 2pm on the west coast. That's just seems like a recipe for disaster.


I think he's a West Coastie and thus it was 5PM his time (ie PT), which would still be 8PM for EST folks.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think he's a West Coastie and thus it was 5PM his time (ie PT), which would still be 8PM for EST folks.


Oh okay, I was like damn they're really trying to fuck them out the gate. I forget folk live outside EST lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152305571384778754
Posting here as there’s some storyline stuff

Cody looking like a proud dad


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152305571384778754
> Posting here as there’s some storyline stuff
> 
> Cody looking like a proud dad



No easter eggs on the white board this time - Goldeneye Tournie, MJF Apology, and QT Hair Replacements

QT is QT Marshall aka the Apple Eating guy


----------



## Chan Hung

We need more EASTER EGGs soon lol :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Couple new AEW vids..

https://youtu.be/1xiw0mQLP80

And

https://youtu.be/8Z2dYW3dhSk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> You think 5pm? That just asking for a lot of potential fans to not even have a chance to watch at least the first hour and probably the entire show. If it's live it's be coming on at 2pm on the west coast. That's just seems like a recipe for disaster.


West Coast, my man. 5PM Eastern/8PM Pacific.


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


>


I'm on board with Brandi going full heel for real. Also liked the interviewer selling the snub at the end, little touches like that go a long way.


----------



## PresidentGasman

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Geeee said:


> Personally, I like it anonymous, otherwise there's always the temptation to fall back to the played out "evil authority" angle


this, WWE overdoes Authority Angles to a severe degree, AEW is smart enough to not do that.


----------



## patpat

MOX said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on board with Brandi going full heel for real. Also liked the interviewer selling the snub at the end, little touches like that go a long way.
Click to expand...

 they should give her gimmick to britt Baker. No one wants to see brandi as a wrestler. 
Baker is a real life doctor, they can make a point where she has a lot of difficulties to connect both of her professional ljfes, being a doctor and a wrestler, it results in that she cant perform on the same level as the other girls and hence has to cheat and use awesome Kong as her bodyguard. A heel with credible motivations, good explanations to her actions but can still have some depth because the whe "she cant connect both her professional lifes" is something a lot of adult go through and hence could make her connect to the crowd as one of those "well justified villain". 
A gimmick like that would be far more interesting than what they are doing with brandi rhodes because "lol I am steph mcmahon" is a boring and uninteresting


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153303684161425409
It’s happening! ITS HAPPENING!!!


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

All the AEW members are teasing big news coming soon on twitter and instagram, and they're asking people to follow the AEWonTNT social media account. I assume it's going to be the day and time announcement.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep Tony Khan said that before all out pay-per-view they would announce the time of the live show and the day LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It’s going to be interesting to see tonight the WWE superstars faking excitement (in some cases) for Legends taking their spots vs. elite wrestlers really excited for the start of their new show


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is the Smackdown Live move to Fox Fridays official and announced yet? I have to believe AEW will want to avoid premiering on TNT having to go up against SDL on Wedensdays still. Given how Vince wants to counter program everything, he'd probably stack the hell out of those shows even on their way out before the Fox jump.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is the Smackdown Live move to Fox Fridays official and announced yet? I have to believe AEW will want to avoid premiering on TNT having to go up against SDL on Wedensdays still. Given how Vince wants to counter program everything, he'd probably stack the hell out of those shows even on their way out before the Fox jump.


I believe the Friday move is official. Someone else could maybe chime in...


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is the Smackdown Live move to Fox Fridays official and announced yet? I have to believe AEW will want to avoid premiering on TNT having to go up against SDL on Wedensdays still. Given how Vince wants to counter program everything, he'd probably stack the hell out of those shows even on their way out before the Fox jump.


 its confirmed and official. That's why aew chose between tuesday and wednesday.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This news has *got* to be about the TNT primetime show and a date/time. What else could it be at this point? They need to get the ball rolling on the TV show so the arenas can be booked, tickets can be sold, fans can start buying said tickets, and what have you.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm about 90% sure its the TV announcement. I bet they release it just before RAW kicks off tonight. I like it.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I believe the Friday move is official. Someone else could maybe chime in...





patpat said:


> its confirmed and official. That's why aew chose between tuesday and wednesday.


I meant the actually Fox Friday Night start date. If AEW Announced October 2nd, and then SDL doesn't start on Fox until October 18th, than the first two weeks of Dynamite would be up against SDL on Wednesday nights still.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Friday move is official. Someone else could maybe chime in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> its confirmed and official. That's why aew chose between tuesday and wednesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant the actually Fox Friday Night start date. If AEW Announced October 2nd, and then SDL doesn't start on Fox until October 18th, than the first two weeks of Dynamite would be up against SDL on Wednesday nights still.
Click to expand...

 oh we have no information about it


----------



## PresidentGasman

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think that AEW's TV show should feature the winner of Page/Jericho having the first champ on the show will be important, not nesscarily in a singles match as that is really dumb to have your World Champion in meaningless weekly non-title matches but maybe a Promo or a Tag Match.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I meant the actually Fox Friday Night start date. If AEW Announced October 2nd, and then SDL doesn't start on Fox until October 18th, than the first two weeks of Dynamite would be up against SDL on Wednesday nights still.


It goes to Fox on October 4th. If they go with the 2nd it'll be the same week my dude.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PresidentGasman said:


> I think that AEW's TV show should feature the winner of Page/Jericho having the first champ on the show will be important, not nesscarily in a singles match as that is really dumb to have your World Champion in meaningless weekly non-title matches but maybe a Promo or a Tag Match.


He'll have to be there, but shouldn't wrestle. Maybe have Jericho announce his first match and title defense will be in four weeks and that he's that is a one time gift to the television fans.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I meant the actually Fox Friday Night start date. If AEW Announced October 2nd, and then SDL doesn't start on Fox until October 18th, than the first two weeks of Dynamite would be up against SDL on Wednesday nights still.


SDL is on Tues currently not Wed so they wouldn't be head to head regardless.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> SDL is on Tues currently not Wed so they wouldn't be head to head regardless.


Quite right. I screwed that all up.


----------



## PresidentGasman

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He'll have to be there, but shouldn't wrestle. Maybe have Jericho announce his first match and title defense will be in four weeks and that he's that is a one time gift to the television fans.


that makes a ton of sense, give him heat, don't make him the evil part-timer like Lesnar but make him somewhat of an asshole, maybe have Page get a rematch and Jericho try to cower out of it before ultimately having to defend the title and then have him almost lose only saved by maybe PAC interfering against Page.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PresidentGasman said:


> that makes a ton of sense, give him heat, don't make him the evil part-timer like Lesnar but make him somewhat of an asshole, maybe have Page get a rematch and Jericho try to cower out of it before ultimately having to defend the title and then have him almost lose only saved by maybe PAC interfering against Page.


MJF is another option for them to use here too. I don't believe he has anything officially on the show yet, right?


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW shirts available in the UK now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153346086389649408


----------



## Boldgerg

They should definitely announce the TV show tonight an hour or two before Raw.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PresidentGasman said:


> I think that AEW's TV show should feature the winner of Page/Jericho having the first champ on the show will be important, not nesscarily in a singles match as that is really dumb to have your World Champion in meaningless weekly non-title matches but maybe a Promo or a Tag Match.


I think a world title match would actually be the perfect way to end the first show. Don't make it a normal thing, but want to start the show off crazy. Give folk every reason to tune in. Have it end via shenanigans. Now you got a hook episode 2.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Boldgerg said:


> They should definitely announce the TV show tonight an hour or two before Raw.


Instead of that why not buy adspace to annouce it lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Something tells me this is not going to age well for Rollins


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153376332539191298


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Something tells me this is not going to age well for Rollins
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153376332539191298


Guy can't stay out of his own way. I can't wait to laugh at the stories we hear about the Q2 report on Thursday.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

At least he acknowledged AEW as competition.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Guy can't stay out of his own way. I can't wait to laugh at the stories we hear about the Q2 report on Thursday.


Most people are sitting back and going ‘huh.... guess Roman WAS better at this’

How he was booked was another story, but as ‘likeable’ FOTC, Roman has Seth beat hands down

Seth is a natural douchey heel - the guy should play to his strong points

Ps> I thought he has all the money for all the dinners


----------



## Chan Hung

Hopefully the announcement is made soon and by the way are you guys enjoying when they put two wrestlers side-by-side and they do a thing called by the numbers and they talk about statistics I think it's kind of cool


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Hopefully the announcement is made soon and by the way are you guys enjoying when they put two wrestlers side-by-side and they do a thing called by the numbers and they talk about statistics I think it's kind of cool


They did it before the AAA titles match. Hopefully it's only for title matches/BIG matches


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Rollins is such a try hard kiss ass. He's like that brown noser at work that the boss doesn't even really respect because they're so overt in their ass kissing. Like the guy who calls the manager "boss" rather than just by his name or Mr./Mrs So-in-so. I mean Vince probably loves it, and he's getting a push right now but Rollins sees himself as a lockerroom leader - I suspect they boys and girls roll their eyes at the stuff he says.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153409454077087745


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The where is more interesting to me then the when - we know it's Wednesdays and will start sometime in October and either 7-9pm or 8-10pm. I want to know what cities and which arenas they booked. I'd guess 5000-7000 seat arenas would be the best choice and book only hotbed cities. But if they're moving week to week, show to show they'll need to have 5-6 months booked in advance - so if they're selling better they're locked in to the size and if they're struggling they're locked in. 

Also they'll need to have their next PPV booked. They'll very likely save that announcement until All Out or even the first Dynamite airing. I'd think it would be early in the New Year. Give television enough time to establish itself without having to focus on a PPV. Royal Rumble is Sunday the 26th so that Saturday would be out. So there is the 4th, 11th, 18th. I'd go for Saturday January 4th, 2020.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd go for Saturday January 4th, 2020.


I wouldn't. That's Wrestle Kingdom weekend where all the wrestling eyes will be and (hopefully) where Moxley will be as well. Maybe even Jericho too.


----------



## Chan Hung

The funny thing is I wouldn't be surprised if Moxley is getting paid more than Rollins LOL


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> It was officially announced this past May that AEW will being airing live on TNT each week in the fall. While it has not been confirmed officially, it is rumored that the show will air on Wednesday nights starting on October 2nd, which is the week when WWE SmackDown Live will move to Friday nights on FOX. According to Dave Meltzer on the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, people in the television industry are estimating that the debut AEW on TNT episode will average 400,000 - 500,000 viewers.


400,000 - 500,000. I don't know, seems like low estimation to me.

Maybe they don't get close to 1 million, but I still see closer to 750,000.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Crossing my fingers it airs from 9-11 instead of 8-10 because I usually don't get home from work til around 9:30 if they do indeed choose Wednesday.

ALSO hope that the show will either be available on demand with Comcast or on Hulu if I miss it live.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

WWE hotshotting big time tonight, and it still royally SUCKS. Curiosity got the better of me, cos I wanted to see some of the old timers. But I just can’t watch this shit, it’s just fucking horrible. AEW at its worst is infinitely more watchable. Yes, even the librarians. I cannot wait for October.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Too many old timers make none of them special. Some will just be in the background of skits and the like. And the Rocks and Austins remind folks how back the current era is. I mean showing historic footage of the Attitude Era pisses all over the reactions from the crowds now, and the booking of the talent.


----------



## Chan Hung

It's a rushed show on USA where the writing is only catering for the hasbeens plus some legends and hardly nothing for the current stars. Even Kelly Kelly won the current 24 7 title. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />

AEW pre shows own this show easily


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The where is more interesting to me then the when - we know it's Wednesdays and will start sometime in October and either 7-9pm or 8-10pm. I want to know what cities and which arenas they booked. I'd guess 5000-7000 seat arenas would be the best choice and book only hotbed cities. But if they're moving week to week, show to show they'll need to have 5-6 months booked in advance - so if they're selling better they're locked in to the size and if they're struggling they're locked in.
> 
> Also they'll need to have their next PPV booked. They'll very likely save that announcement until All Out or even the first Dynamite airing. I'd think it would be early in the New Year. Give television enough time to establish itself without having to focus on a PPV. Royal Rumble is Sunday the 26th so that Saturday would be out. So there is the 4th, 11th, 18th. I'd go for Saturday January 4th, 2020.


This.

I want to know the touring schedule, the arenas booked, etc.

The ability to promote week to week while putting on a TV show takes some horsepower under the hood. Early on they can’t expect “new promotion holding TV show tonight” to sell to casuals — they’ve got Mox, Jericho and Cody as known quantities to the casuals and the rest will be on faith.

They’ll need to spend tons on advertising to create buzz — you can’t sell tickets to the guy who isn’t hardcore by saying “come see Omega and the Bucks.” 

I want to know what cities, what kind of rotation, how far and wide around the country they’ll go, etc.

Going to be exciting and interesting.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Judging by the promo material they're making for the 'Road to' series on Youtube, they're doing a fantastic job getting great camera angles (some unseen previously) and doing slo mo montages of great moves.

They can do outreach, and the media is willing to help them. I don't think it's a problem. The media hates Vince and so getting allies won't be a problem for them.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Moxley fighting for GCW Bloodsport now on September 14th...






Guy is sowing his wild oats a bit, getting everything in before AEW exclusive contract kicks in it seems. Barnett is a guy I actually mentioned here early in "Who should AEW hire" threads. 

I mean this is two weeks out from AEW television and he's still adding indie dates.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

TARP better watch out, Moxamania is runnin' wild brother!


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> WWE hotshotting big time tonight, and it still royally SUCKS. Curiosity got the better of me, cos I wanted to see some of the old timers. But I just can’t watch this shit, it’s just fucking horrible. AEW at its worst is infinitely more watchable. Yes, even the librarians. I cannot wait for October.












Combined age of the men in the banner is 240 years old.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> 400,000 - 500,000. I don't know, seems like low estimation to me.
> 
> Maybe they don't get close to 1 million, but I still see closer to 750,000.


Gotta agree with you. I think they're gonna be very close to 1m. Anything under 400-500k I think would/should be considered a disappointment.


----------



## SparrowPrime

So did anything ever come out yesterday about AEW on TNT. They created new twitter accounts and everyone advertised it saying big news was coming????

I was hoping they would announce it at like 5 pm eastern and get everyone talking and RAW reunion loose some main interest. All the talent would have heard the AEW news and pretend to be happy on air with the Legends. I would have lmao if AEW did that.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SparrowPrime said:


> So did anything ever come out yesterday about AEW on TNT. They created new twitter accounts and everyone advertised it saying big news was coming????


Pretty sure the announcement is tomorrow.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tilon said:


> Pretty sure the announcement is tomorrow.


They just tweeted 

"The Calm before the storm...Tomorrow!"


----------



## PresidentGasman

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I think a world title match would actually be the perfect way to end the first show. Don't make it a normal thing, but want to start the show off crazy. Give folk every reason to tune in. Have it end via shenanigans. Now you got a hook episode 2.


thats another option, Jericho opening the show bragging about winning the title and ending up being forced to face Page in a rematch.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PresidentGasman said:


> thats another option, Jericho opening the show bragging about winning the title and ending up being forced to face Page in a rematch.


Really nice idea but do they do this in the storyline. There is no GM, so why would Y2J accept the challenge?


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Page getting a rematch when the company is so new would be a mistake. If you lose, move out of the way for the next guy who's on a streak.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PresidentGasman said:


> thats another option, Jericho opening the show bragging about winning the title and ending up being forced to face Page in a rematch.


Yeah something like that or even if he does the heel, "I'll be a fighting champion" only to face one of the lower card guys like say Jungle Boy. Let Jungle Boy show off some of his cool moves is a win for him, and Jericho picking up the win over Jungle Boy and LuchaSaurus can remind folk that "hey hes old but he's crafty".


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Gotta agree with you. I think they're gonna be very close to 1m. Anything under 400-500k I think would/should be considered a disappointment.


400k-500k isn't a bad number. Folk have to update their thinking's of ratings. There's a reason TNT would be fine with that. There's a lot of critically acclaimed shows that get renewed season after season that barely do 1s. A brand new wrestling show, with no mega stars doing 400k-500k isn't bad. They'd be outdoing the majority of "Being the Elite" and "Road To" with those type of numbers. Which would be phenomenal.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> 400k-500k isn't a bad number. Folk have to update their thinking's of ratings. There's a reason TNT would be fine with that. There's a lot of critically acclaimed shows that get renewed season after season that barely do 1s. A brand new wrestling show, with no mega stars doing 400k-500k isn't bad. They'd be outdoing the majority of "Being the Elite" and "Road To" with those type of numbers. Which would be phenomenal.


I personally don't get ANY of my content from Youtube/really anywhere online. I can't be the only one living in the 2000's and getting all my wrestling content from cable TV. I think these numbers are lowballing. It'll be fun to see regardless. I have no doubts they'll make TNT happy.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Those predictions are on the conservative side, just as they've been for each of their shows so far, and they've not only exceeded expectations, they've completely demolished them. They'll completely demolish these numbers as well. They will easily do over 1 million viewers for their debut show. Guaranteed. I wouldn't be surprised if it's over 1.5 million, either.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> I personally don't get ANY of my content from Youtube/really anywhere online. I can't be the only one living in the 2000's and getting all my wrestling content from cable TV. I think these numbers are lowballing. It'll be fun to see regardless. I have no doubts they'll make TNT happy.


I too want the whole of the AEW storyline experience to be on it's television show. I don't want twitter feuds and BTE angles spilling over, or television storylines being furthered on BTE or wherever for that matter. Two hours is a big enough ask for it's fan base, I don't want to be expected to fish around to make sure I'm not missing anything. A cut and dry, I sit my ass down in front of the television on Wednesday nights for two hours and I get the full and only creative package. Until same time and station next week.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> I personally don't get ANY of my content from Youtube/really anywhere online. I can't be the only one living in the 2000's and getting all my wrestling content from cable TV. I think these numbers are lowballing. It'll be fun to see regardless. I have no doubts they'll make TNT happy.


I'm using YouTube heavily for them since that's their main mode of delivering information and build up. But I'm sure you're not alone with not consuming on the internet. I just don't think it's realistic to expect them to do 3 times what their usual content on YouTube does. But yeah it'll be interesting to see what they did, given how they've blown away expectations I get the high expectations. Though I don't think folk should be disappointed if they are doing half a million viewers


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hell I never watched BTE until after DoN. Then I went back and watched all of it.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I'm using YouTube heavily for them since that's their main mode of delivering information and build up. But I'm sure you're not alone with not consuming on the internet. I just don't think it's realistic to expect them to do 3 times what their usual content on YouTube does. But yeah it'll be interesting to see what they did, given how they've blown away expectations I get the high expectations. Though I don't think folk should be disappointed if they are doing half a million viewers


I think what you're missing is the fact that they've got content across a variety of different YouTube channels (their own official channel, Cody's channel, the one for BTE, TNT, Bleacher Report, Chris Van Vliet, etc.) They've got numerous videos over 1 million on Van Vliet's channel, Bleacher Report, and TNT. Their pre-shows have numbers on par with, or even exceeding WWE's, across their own channel, TNT's, and Bleacher Report's.

Then you've also got to consider the fact that DON had greater same day and next day interest/searches than WWE's PPV around the same time. All Out's peak, in terms of searches, is much greater than Summerslam's, too. This is much more important than YouTube views, as there's a far stronger correlation between Google searches and TV viewers/PPV buys.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well the BIG announcement falls tomorrow on a WEDNESDAY so you know what that will mean??

Wednesday Night Dynamite, announced!!

:bow
:bow


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Well the BIG announcement falls tomorrow on a WEDNESDAY so you know what that will mean??
> 
> Wednesday Night Dynamite, announced!!
> 
> :bow
> :bow


Not to mention the matchstick, flame, and fire imagery with all the teaser posts.

Also I hope we get a new Road to All Out webisode tomorrow along with the announcement.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Hell I never watched BTE until after DoN. Then I went back and watched all of it.


Same.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I too want the whole of the AEW storyline experience to be on it's television show. I don't want twitter feuds and BTE angles spilling over, or television storylines being furthered on BTE or wherever for that matter. Two hours is a big enough ask for it's fan base, I don't want to be expected to fish around to make sure I'm not missing anything. A cut and dry, I sit my ass down in front of the television on Wednesday nights for two hours and I get the full and only creative package. Until same time and station next week.


I don't think that is too much to ask. You have a two hour show. That is plenty of time to keep me in the loop with storylines. If you want to add some filler on Twitter or whatnot that's fine.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> I think what you're missing is the fact that they've got content across a variety of different YouTube channels (their own official channel, Cody's channel, the one for BTE, TNT, Bleacher Report, Chris Van Vliet, etc.) They've got numerous videos over 1 million on Van Vliet's channel, Bleacher Report, and TNT. Their pre-shows have numbers on par with, or even exceeding WWE's, across their own channel, TNT's, and Bleacher Report's.
> 
> Then you've also got to consider the fact that DON had greater same day and next day interest/searches than WWE's PPV around the same time. All Out's peak, in terms of searches, is much greater than Summerslam's, too. This is much more important than YouTube views, as there's a far stronger correlation between Google searches and TV viewers/PPV buys.


No I'm not missing that at all. I get that all together they've done millions of views over Nightmare Family, BTE, AEW, and the Bleachers Report channels. But in reality last time I checked not one singular video had crossed a million though a few are really close. I also know that for the free shows Dave hasn't reported any of them doing a million views. 

So to me it just seems far-fetched to think they're going to easily do a million views on cable. Outside of a few outliers their videos tend to peak at around 350-400k, and that's world wide views. We know 100% of that isn't just in the US, but let's just for debate purpose said it was. I just don't think the move to cable is going to be enough exposure to convince another 600k to watch. I think the move to cable is enough to get them an extra 200k-300k though.


----------



## imthegame19

bradatar said:


> Gotta agree with you. I think they're gonna be very close to 1m. Anything under 400-500k I think would/should be considered a disappointment.



For me It would be disappointing if they didn't start at TNA on Spike numbers from 08-10 range. When you consider the buys Double or Nothing did. Attendance sales and marketing that will go into debuting on big network on TNT. It's not like they will just pop up on TNT. They will have alot of promotion and ads for it. If WWE is doing ratings in 2.2 to 2.4 range. I expect AEW to start in 1 to 1.5 range.


----------



## Aedubya

Are they on ITV4 in Ireland & UK?
The numbers 'should' be massive here


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> Are they on ITV4 in Ireland & UK?
> The numbers 'should' be massive here


Yes, but I'm always cautious about the timeslot. They should put it on ITV1 in all honesty. Surely it's worth more than those casino shows.


----------



## Aedubya

They might!!!

Btw how do you 'quote' someone on here as if u are directly replying to them? Thanks in advance


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> No I'm not missing that at all. I get that all together they've done millions of views over Nightmare Family, BTE, AEW, and the Bleachers Report channels. But in reality last time I checked not one singular video had crossed a million though a few are really close. I also know that for the free shows Dave hasn't reported any of them doing a million views.
> 
> So to me it just seems far-fetched to think they're going to easily do a million views on cable. Outside of a few outliers their videos tend to peak at around 350-400k, and that's world wide views. We know 100% of that isn't just in the US, but let's just for debate purpose said it was. I just don't think the move to cable is going to be enough exposure to convince another 600k to watch. I think the move to cable is enough to get them an extra 200k-300k though.


They've got numerous ones that have done 1 million+. Cody's post-match promo at DON on Bleacher Report's channel is at 1.5 million. The Casino Battle Royale replay from DON on Bleacher Report's channel is over 1 million. Cody's interview from that post-event scrum that they do is over 1 million on Chris Van Vliet's channel. Their roster reveal from several months ago is over 1 million. Dustin Rhodes' interview from the post-event scrum is over 1 million on Chris Van Vliet's channel. They've got a BTE behind-the-scenes episode that's nearly at 1 million. The DON pre-show has 1.4 million views on TNT's channel and AEW's channel combined. 

This really shouldn't be surprising, given the strong Google search numbers, and more importantly, the massive ticket demand for both DON and especially All Out, as well as the impressive DON PPV buys number.

Also, as previously stated, Google searches are far more correlated with TV viewership than YouTube views. You'd be far better off using that as a basis for any prediction.



> I also know that for the free shows Dave hasn't reported any of them doing a million views.


Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen were on Bleacher Report Live, which is a new platform and still fairly small. ESPN+, which is a much bigger platform, just reached 2 million subscribers. I would be surprised if BR Live even had a million up until a month ago. The fact that BR Live had 300,000 new subscribers for Fyter Fest is tremendous. That was probably at least 1/3 of their prior subscriber count. Meltzer reported that it was a big success and that everyone internally was happy. It was never going to do a million views, because the platform is not big enough.


----------



## patpat

Guys you shouldnt worry about the storyline being on BTE, they said they will either drop it or make it into a vlog again. So the whole stories are gonna be on the tv show and it's just logical.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> They've got numerous ones that have done 1 million+. Cody's post-match promo at DON on Bleacher Report's channel is at 1.5 million. The Casino Battle Royale replay from DON on Bleacher Report's channel is over 1 million. Cody's interview from that post-event scrum that they do is over 1 million on Chris Van Vliet's channel. Their roster reveal from several months ago is over 1 million. Dustin Rhodes' interview from the post-event scrum is over 1 million on Chris Van Vliet's channel. They've got a BTE behind-the-scenes episode that's nearly at 1 million. The DON pre-show has 1.4 million views on TNT's channel and AEW's channel combined.
> 
> This really shouldn't be surprising, given the strong Google search numbers, and more importantly, the massive ticket demand for both DON and especially All Out, as well as the impressive DON PPV buys number.
> 
> Also, as previously stated, Google searches are far more correlated with TV viewership than YouTube views. You'd be far better off using that as a basis for any prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen were on Bleacher Report Live, which is a new platform and still fairly small. ESPN+, which is a much bigger platform, just reached 2 million subscribers. I would be surprised if BR Live even had a million up until a month ago. The fact that BR Live had 300,000 new subscribers for Fyter Fest is tremendous. That was probably at least 1/3 of their prior subscriber count. Meltzer reported that it was a big success and that everyone internally was happy. It was never going to do a million views, because the platform is not big enough.


Corrected on the numbers then, I'll hold that L lol. The highest I had seen was just under a million for a Jericho vid and Moxley vid. But yeah for me I just find it hard to buy TV being a million out the gate. Just because again I just don't know if it's realistic to expect essentially 100% of the Cody or Casino Battle Royale vids to convert. But hey I could be wrong, I just don't see it. I do think even if they were doing around 600k that should be considered a win as they're new. With the way TV is these days not getting a million viewers isn't exactly a bad thing.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

road to all out episode today folks , with moxley and omega


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> road to all out episode today folks , with moxley and omega


That's the one I've been waiting for.

Interesting that they moved it a day earlier in the week. I'm assuming their big announcement will be in the usual "Road To" time slot tomorrow.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> They might!!!
> 
> Btw how do you 'quote' someone on here as if u are directly replying to them? Thanks in advance


just use the quote button! if you are on your phone, u can checkmark the post you want to quote and there should be a " button near the top.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> road to all out episode today folks , with moxley and omega


7pm EST - was it that time last week as well? Hinting at a 7-9pm television timeslot? 

(I don't know how West Coasters do it - watching the live show at 4-6pm would just be weird). 9-11pm EST might be the best compromise as it would be 6-8 PT. 

7-9pm EST would have it 12am-2am in the UK - probably the most reasonable time they'd get.

(The thought of 10AM NFL games always amuses me)


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Corrected on the numbers then, I'll hold that L lol. The highest I had seen was just under a million for a Jericho vid and Moxley vid. But yeah for me I just find it hard to buy TV being a million out the gate. Just because again I just don't know if it's realistic to expect essentially 100% of the Cody or Casino Battle Royale vids to convert. But hey I could be wrong, I just don't see it. I do think even if they were doing around 600k that should be considered a win as they're new. With the way TV is these days not getting a million viewers isn't exactly a bad thing.


It wasn't really my argument to begin with. I don't put much emphasis on YouTube views because they don't have much predictive value. There are much better metrics to use.

Hell, just look at what has happened with WWE. As their social media numbers have increased, their TV viewership and attendance has plummeted. It was reported a while back that most of WWE's viewers/subscribers on all social media platforms come from places like Pakistan and India, from where the majority of bots originate from. Their social media numbers mean very little.

I'm still firmly sticking with at least 1 million viewers for their debut, and I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it's over 1.5 million.

The great thing about it is that we'll get to find out in October.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> road to all out episode today folks , with moxley and omega


Nice!!! How did u find out soooooo soon lol


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> Are they on ITV4 in Ireland & UK?
> The numbers 'should' be massive here


Probably 9-11 on Thursdays, ITV-4.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Nice!!! How did u find out soooooo soon lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153737689579040768


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I hope to see the Joshi women focused on in one of these RTAO videos. Obviously not on the card yet though, but they need the opportunity to differentiate themselves into individual characters vs "the Joshi wrestlers". 

Jericho vs Page - Elite World Championship
Moxley vs Omega
Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks AAA Titles Ladder Match
Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears (w/Tully Blanchard)
The Dark Order vs The Best Friends 

I expect three more matches and two of them probably women's matches. Kong/Brandi vs Kong/Allie is likely one of those. Britt Baker vs Bea Priestly could be a possibility, but I think they save that match for Women's Title Tourney. Sell Britt's concussion at the hands of Bea as reason why she's held out. Bea vs Riho can't happen as Riho can't job again and Bea is outside champ(last time I heard at least). 

And then you still have Allin, MJF, Janela, Sabian, SCU, JB/Lucha, Evans/Angelico, Guevara, Havok, Kiss, Riho, Shoko, Nyla...


----------



## Boldgerg

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope to see the Joshi women focused on in one of these RTAO videos. Obviously not on the card yet though, but they need the opportunity to differentiate themselves into individual characters vs "the Joshi wrestlers".
> 
> Jericho vs Page - *Elite World Championship*
> Moxley vs Omega
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks AAA Titles Ladder Match
> Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears (w/Tully Blanchard)
> The Dark Order vs The Best Friends
> 
> I expect three more matches and two of them probably women's matches. Kong/Brandi vs Kong/Allie is likely one of those. Britt Baker vs Bea Priestly could be a possibility, but I think they save that match for Women's Title Tourney. Sell Britt's concussion at the hands of Bea as reason why she's held out. Bea vs Riho can't happen as Riho can't job again and Bea is outside champ(last time I heard at least).
> 
> And then you still have Allin, MJF, Janela, Sabian, SCU, JB/Lucha, Evans/Angelico, Guevara, Havok, Kiss, Riho, Shoko, Nyla...


Why do people keep referring to it as that? It's not the name of the title. The company isn't called "Elite", is it?


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> road to all out episode today folks , with moxley and omega


Nice!!! How did u find out soooooo soon lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Nice!!! How did u find out soooooo soon lol


Official AEW account tweeted an announcement.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! How did u find out soooooo soon lol
> 
> 
> 
> Official AEW account tweeted an announcement.
Click to expand...

Awesome I'm glad every week they give me something to get excited about before the pay-per-view in August

By the way I don't think anybody here realizes how cool the ranking system is going to be with wins and losses especially to a new crowd of audience members tuning in I think it's going to be exciting


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> - The first-ever match between Jon Moxley and Pentagon Jr. will stream live on the Highspots Wrestling Network for subscribers. The match will headline Northeast Wrestling's Prison Break event on Friday, August 16 from the Mid-Hudson Civic Center in Poughkeepsie, NY.
> 
> NEW Prison Break is also scheduled to feature Hale Collins vs. NEW Champion Darby Allin, WWE Hall of Famer Jerry Lawler and Keith Youngblood vs. David Arquette and King Brian, Rey Fenix vs. JT Dunn, Big Cass with Enzo Amore vs. Thrill Ride, Tasha Steelz vs. Penelope Ford, Private Party vs. The Flying Graysons vs. Inzanely Rude, plus LA Park will be in action.


Surprised AEW is allowing this. I would think Penta vs Moxley "first time ever" match would be something they'd want to do as it would draw eyes. I mean as a local indie match - fine, but to stream it...


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> It wasn't really my argument to begin with. I don't put much emphasis on YouTube views because they don't have much predictive value. There are much better metrics to use.
> 
> Hell, just look at what has happened with WWE. As their social media numbers have increased, their TV viewership and attendance has plummeted. It was reported a while back that most of WWE's viewers/subscribers on all social media platforms come from places like Pakistan and India, from where the majority of bots originate from. Their social media numbers mean very little.
> 
> I'm still firmly sticking with at least 1 million viewers for their debut, and I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it's over 1.5 million.
> 
> The great thing about it is that we'll get to find out in October.


For me I'm so on the YouTube numbers because they're not established yet. But it will be very fun to see how folk get into AEW.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> - The first-ever match between Jon Moxley and Pentagon Jr. will stream live on the Highspots Wrestling Network for subscribers. The match will headline Northeast Wrestling's Prison Break event on Friday, August 16 from the Mid-Hudson Civic Center in Poughkeepsie, NY.
> 
> NEW Prison Break is also scheduled to feature Hale Collins vs. NEW Champion Darby Allin, WWE Hall of Famer Jerry Lawler and Keith Youngblood vs. David Arquette and King Brian, Rey Fenix vs. JT Dunn, Big Cass with Enzo Amore vs. Thrill Ride, Tasha Steelz vs. Penelope Ford, Private Party vs. The Flying Graysons vs. Inzanely Rude, plus LA Park will be in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised AEW is allowing this. I would think Penta vs Moxley "first time ever" match would be something they'd want to do as it would draw eyes. I mean as a local indie match - fine, but to stream it...
Click to expand...

 it's not a problem , the large audience wont know about this. It doesnt really matter


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope to see the Joshi women focused on in one of these RTAO videos. Obviously not on the card yet though, but they need the opportunity to differentiate themselves into individual characters vs "the Joshi wrestlers".
> 
> Jericho vs Page - Elite World Championship
> Moxley vs Omega
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks AAA Titles Ladder Match
> Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears (w/Tully Blanchard)
> The Dark Order vs The Best Friends
> 
> I expect three more matches and two of them probably women's matches. Kong/Brandi vs Kong/Allie is likely one of those. Britt Baker vs Bea Priestly could be a possibility, but I think they save that match for Women's Title Tourney. Sell Britt's concussion at the hands of Bea as reason why she's held out. Bea vs Riho can't happen as Riho can't job again and Bea is outside champ(last time I heard at least).
> 
> And then you still have Allin, MJF, Janela, Sabian, SCU, JB/Lucha, Evans/Angelico, Guevara, Havok, Kiss, Riho, Shoko, Nyla...


Double or Nothing had 9 matches with Pac match cancelled. So I think we get 9 or 10 matches here.


1.Jericho vs Page - AEW World Championship

2.Moxley vs Omega

3.Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks AAA Titles Ladder Match

4.Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears (w/Tully Blanchard)

5.The Dark Order vs The Best Friends 


I think this show needs to give MJF a singles match. If MJF gonna be one of your young up and coming guys and maybe get in main event scene a year from now. Well I think you gotta give him a good singles match and win. What I would do with rest of the card is this...


6.MJF vs Dustin Rhodes or MJF vs Kip Sabain -Dustin can claim MJF doesn't really care about Cody and using him. Giving MJF big win over vet like Dustin going into tv would be big for him. If not Dustin, I would have MJF vs Kip Sabain. MJF could mock him for losing to Page etc.

7.Joey Janela vs Jimmy Havoc vs Darby Allin in hardcore match.

8.Brandi&Awesome Kong vs Allie/Kong

Preshow
9.Britt Baker,Kylie Ray, Riho, Shoko vs Bre Presley, Nyla Rose, Sadie Gibbs, Leva Bates

10.Tag Team Battle Royal with winner getting first round bye in tag tournament- Private Party, Jungle Boy/Luchasurous, Evans/Angelico, SCU, Guevara/Cutler, Sonny Kiss/Michael Nakawaza, Cima/??(could be Kip Sabain or Dustin Rhodes)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

.....

I really think they are saving MJF for a CM Punk return segment

That is my theory on why he won’t have a match


----------



## Jazminator

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

To counter Shawn Spears having Tully Blanchard in his corner, I would have Cody have MJF in his corner as "backup." And during the match, MJF finally does the inevitable turn on Cody, leading to a big-time beatdown until Dustin runs in for the save.

Cody vs MJF would be one of the great feuds to kick-start the weekly show.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .....
> 
> I really think they are saving MJF for a CM Punk return segment
> 
> That is my theory on why he won’t have a match


Imagine the mega heat, he comes out with CM Punk Attire and theme music

:banderas


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Imagine the mega heat, he comes out with CM Punk Attire and theme music
> 
> :banderas


Even if in the back of my head I might suspect MJF coming out to Punk’s music, I’ll be heated if he actually does it because I really wanna see Punk in AEW. lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> Combined age of the men in the banner is 240 years old.


And they all still have more charisma than the entire current WWE roster combined — even Flair who couldn’t even talk.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> .....
> 
> I really think they are saving MJF for a CM Punk return segment
> 
> That is my theory on why he won’t have a match


If Punk does show up at All Out, I cant see it for being anything other than the last segment. Because really, nothing else can follow that. So I don’t know how you Mox MJF into that.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Double or Nothing had 9 matches with Pac match cancelled. So I think we get 9 or 10 matches here.
> 
> 
> 1.Jericho vs Page - AEW World Championship
> 
> 2.Moxley vs Omega
> 
> 3.Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks AAA Titles Ladder Match
> 
> 4.Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears (w/Tully Blanchard)
> 
> 5.The Dark Order vs The Best Friends
> 
> 
> I think this show needs to give MJF a singles match. If MJF gonna be one of your young up and coming guys and maybe get in main event scene a year from now. Well I think you gotta give him a good singles match and win. What I would do with rest of the card is this...
> 
> 
> 6.MJF vs Dustin Rhodes or MJF vs Kip Sabain -Dustin can claim MJF doesn't really care about Cody and using him. Giving MJF big win over vet like Dustin going into tv would be big for him. If not Dustin, I would have MJF vs Kip Sabain. MJF could mock him for losing to Page etc.
> 
> 7.Joey Janela vs Jimmy Havoc vs Darby Allin in hardcore match.
> 
> 8.Brandi&Awesome Kong vs Allie/Kong
> 
> Preshow
> 9.Britt Baker,Kylie Ray, Riho, Shoko vs Bre Presley, Nyla Rose, Sadie Gibbs, Leva Bates
> 
> 10.Tag Team Battle Royal with winner getting first round bye in tag tournament- Private Party, Jungle Boy/Luchasurous, Evans/Angelico, SCU, Guevara/Cutler, Sonny Kiss/Michael Nakawaza, Cima/??(could be Kip Sabain or Dustin Rhodes)


That’s just way too much action. 

Maybe 6 main card matches and 2 pre show matches with 1 being a battle royal


----------



## patpat

Another phenomenal episode! 
Moxley's promo/interview......goddamn
They literally justifies Moxley being in the G1 as him learning Kenny omega's style and tricks 
This 
Is 
Good 
Fucking writing!


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Great promo by Moxley. Taking a shit on WWE as well in the process.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> Great promo by Moxley. Taking a shit on WWE as well in the process.


 putting his opponent over big time, it immediately put some weight in the match. He is invested he went to japan in the G1 to get information about omega and he is here to finish him.
Damn good promo!


----------



## imthegame19

NXT Only said:


> That’s just way too much action.
> 
> Maybe 6 main card matches and 2 pre show matches with 1 being a battle royal


I agree I'm just trying to find a way to get most of the guys and girls on the card like they did at Double or Nothing. They just added 3 way match I guessed with Janela/Havoc/Allin. So main card already had six matches. We know Brandi woman's match will be added at some point. So does that mean MJF won't have a singles match again? People are talking about putting this guy In main event scene. Well that's not going to happen if they can't even get a singles match on ppv. That's why I rather have one more match for him vs Dustin or Kip Sabain to give him a feud.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> putting his opponent over big time, it immediately put some weight in the match. He is invested he went to japan in the G1 to get information about omega and he is here to finish him.
> Damn good promo!


Yep this little 7 minute video did great job of making Moxley, Omega and Spears all look like stars.


----------



## patpat

Guys talents are built so far everything indicates mjf is one of their pet long term projects. From the angles he has been put in to the whole exclusive contract. Give it time. Mjf is gonna be one of their main eventers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I doubt Brandi sniffs a match at All Out


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

MJF being left off the card will be his reason for interrupting the PPV for some shenanigans. No room or reason for a MJF singles match now - he's being saved for some special reason. I think some of us could be right in our fanboy predictions.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF being left off the card will be his reason for interrupting the PPV for some shenanigans. No room or reason for a MJF singles match now - he's being saved for some special reason. I think some of us could be right in our fanboy predictions.


 this I dont get how people cant understand this. So far mjf has only been involved in top tier act, either something related to cost or hangman or the world title. The moment they had him cut this promo on Bret hart was the moment they told you his importance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah.... don’t get how some don’t see it

They know MJF is their future


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> I agree I'm just trying to find a way to get most of the guys and girls on the card like they did at Double or Nothing. They just added 3 way match I guessed with Janela/Havoc/Allin. So main card already had six matches. We know Brandi woman's match will be added at some point. So does that mean MJF won't have a singles match again? People are talking about putting this guy In main event scene. Well that's not going to happen if they can't even get a singles match on ppv. That's why I rather have one more match for him vs Dustin or Kip Sabain to give him a feud.


I wanna see MJF too but with purpose. 

I’d rather him do something meaningful than just be thrown into a random match as he’s worth more than that.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I doubt Brandi sniffs a match at All Out


I'd bet otherwise. She wants to play wrestler and nobody has the balls to tell her she doesn't belong in the ring or to at least go prove herself on the indies first. Best case scenario she'll be on the pre-show but her taking up spotlight on the main card again wouldn't surprise me. She's given off narcissistic vibes ever since leaving WWE and now she's in a position to be Steph-lite.


----------



## patpat

If its narcissism and lack of self awareness then she can go btfo. So far all the boys are very self aware despite being the big draw they know when to put their ego appart, if she cant get that part done then screw her. She already pisses me off and if she is on the main card then she will be embarrassed harder and I simply expect the crowd to be ruthless with her, no pity, a card with lucha bros vs YB , kenny vs omega , y2j vs hangman etc isnt fit for her at all. It's not one of the minor show like fyter fest or fight for the fallen, it's a legit big ppv. So she can fuck off because she isnt needed. DON was very good without! Her in a ring. 
That's all


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There's no doubt MJF will find his way on the card. And if I had to guess he'll be in Cody's corner given how they've played up on that.

The only thing I'm saying let's take a step back is the idea he'll be involved with Punk if Punk is there. Again, I can't seeing Punk being in anything else other than the closing segment, and it's hard trying to see them shoehorn MJF in there. Though I guess they could have him attack Hangman after the match and have Punk debut then.

I don't think that in particular is going to happen. But I'll happily be wrong.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Great promo by Moxley. Taking a shit on WWE as well in the process.


Great shit all around. That 3-way should be fucking insane. These guys manage to give you reasons to want to see all these matchups in just a few minutes of promos or other segments. All Out is shaping up to be epic.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kong vs Kong is the draw but neither can go a full match anymore, so Brandi and Allie are added. Brandi really is the only woman who could bring in Kong, give her a contract etc. Allie might be the one most miscast here unable to carry the face side. Maybe Smiley Kylie would have been better, but that might have been too overt. 

Either way the tag match will have Allie as the face in peril the whole match until finally tagging in Aja who cleans house, has a faceoff/staredown with Awesome Kong before they start swinging and take each other out - allowing Brandi to steal the pin and win for her team. If will be less than 10 minutes including intros.



TD Stinger said:


> There's no doubt MJF will find his way on the card. And if I had to guess he'll be in Cody's corner given how they've played up on that.
> 
> The only thing I'm saying let's take a step back is the idea he'll be involved with Punk if Punk is there. Again, I can't seeing Punk being in anything else other than the closing segment, and it's hard trying to see them shoehorn MJF in there. Though I guess they could have him attack Hangman after the match and have Punk debut then.
> 
> I don't think that in particular is going to happen. But I'll happily be wrong.


I wouldn't mind if MJF's sole role is as Cody's cornerman IF he doesn't play any role in the finish. I want more of a slow burn between Cody and MJF, so wouldn't want any overt dissension or potential cause for it so soon. It would be completely in MJF's character to claim he didn't want a match because being in Cody's corner was more important and to help Cody train to get revenge on the bastard who wrapped a chair around his head.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kong vs Kong is the draw but neither can go a full match anymore, so Brandi and Allie are added. Brandi really is the only woman who could bring in Kong, give her a contract etc. Allie might be the one most miscast here unable to carry the face side. Maybe Smiley Kylie would have been better, but that might have been too overt.
> 
> Either way the tag match will have Allie as the face in peril the whole match until finally tagging in Aja who cleans house, has a faceoff/staredown with Awesome Kong before they start swinging and take each other out - allowing Brandi to steal the pin and win for her team. If will be less than 10 minutes including intros.


 dude another brandi Rhodes win over allie in this faction is the last thing they need. It's like asking for people to take a shit on them. Allie is a legit performer, a non wrestler shouldnt win over her ( solo or tag team) back to back. 
Also hope this time they dont do the whole BS with the babyface videopackage for brandi....


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I don't really care for the triple threat match for some reason. I've loved what I have seen from Darby so far, Havoc had a great showing at FFTF, but Janela hasn't been doing much to impress me. Also, the fact that we haven't really heard anything about a mid-card title makes me wonder if these guys have anything to compete for in the future and if a win here really means anything for either for them.


----------



## imthegame19

NXT Only said:


> I wanna see MJF too but with purpose.
> 
> I’d rather him do something meaningful than just be thrown into a random match as he’s worth more than that.


The way I look at it is All Out gonna be a five hour show like Double Or Nothing was. They had 2 preshow and 8 regular matches set before Pac/Page got cancelled. So I wouldn't be surprised if we get 10 matches here. IMO doing MJF vs Kip Sabain would be a good start for him. We saw Sabain win at Double or Nothing. While it took Page 19 minutes to beat him at Fight for Fallen. So if MJF can beat him in say 10-12 minutes. 


Well it would make MJF look better. We all know MJF is great talker. But we need see how he fairs in one on one matches to really start to build him up. We saw battle royal, 4 way and 6 man tag. He needs to be in a singles match here or he's gonna start feeling like just another one of AEW midcard guys like Jimmy Havoc who hasn't gotten a singles match either. If he doesn't get booked here in a singles. I'm really gonna start to wonder if Khan and VPs are trying to hide him and think his in-ring performance isn't that great yet and it will lower his stock.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> AEWMoxley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great promo by Moxley. Taking a shit on WWE as well in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting his opponent over big time, it immediately put some weight in the match. He is invested he went to japan in the G1 to get information about omega and he is here to finish him.
> Damn good promo!
Click to expand...

That was actually brilliant to talk about Japan and him getting lessons from there so he could defeat Kenny Omega


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> dude another brandi Rhodes win over allie in this faction is the last thing they need. It's like asking for people to take a shit on them. Allie is a legit performer, a non wrestler shouldnt win over her ( solo or tag team) back to back.
> Also hope this time they dont do the whole BS with the babyface videopackage for brandi....



It will be a tag loss. She'll be getting smashed around by Awesome Kong as well. Kong has been sold as some big time monster. 

Brandi vs Allie is just the vehicle to set-up Kong vs Kong. Allie beat Leva Bates for a reason - to make sure she didn't have a winless streak. Allie losing to Brandi one-on-one already happened and is worse than losing a tag match now. And that had Kong interference as well. 

I'm going to give Brandi/AEW the benefit of the doubt and hope she is self-aware enough. DoN she unleashes Kong. FFTF she has Kong help her win after a sappy promo where she cries about the pressures of being a figure skater and choking at winning the big one. And now she'll likely team up with Kong against Aja and Allie and play the chickenshit heel hiding behind Kong and only wanting to tag in when Allie is beat up. Then she'll act all oblivious to her antics and still play the above board CBO. There is shades of grey characters - Brandi acts a heel in the ring, a face outside it - does Cody see it? Does he condone it? If so, does that make him a heel too? Or just a supportive husband? MJF and Brandi hate each other outside the ring, but have more in common than not inside it. 

Imagine the heat on her if she "books herself" into the finals of a women's tournament. Gives herself an easy path, has outside help, works the refs as CBO etc. Then imagine when Bea or Britt or Riho beat her in the finals. 

More than being a good wrestler, you need people to care about the characters. People will care to see Brandi lose. Sure they could be stealing real life "booking herself to win" drama for these purposes right now but it has people invested. Your hero is only as strong as the villain. I don't think AEW has any woman on the roster who could heel it up in 6 weeks based on work rate alone with only three "television" shows over the three months.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It will be a tag loss. She'll be getting smashed around by Awesome Kong as well. Kong has been sold as some big time monster.
> 
> Brandi vs Allie is just the vehicle to set-up Kong vs Kong. Allie beat Leva Bates for a reason - to make sure she didn't have a winless streak. Allie losing to Brandi one-on-one already happened and is worse than losing a tag match now. And that had Kong interference as well.
> 
> I'm going to give Brandi/AEW the benefit of the doubt and hope she is self-aware enough. DoN she unleashes Kong. FFTF she has Kong help her win after a sappy promo where she cries about the pressures of being a figure skater and choking at winning the big one. And now she'll likely team up with Kong against Aja and Allie and play the chickenshit heel hiding behind Kong and only wanting to tag in when Allie is beat up. Then she'll act all oblivious to her antics and still play the above board CBO. There is shades of grey characters - Brandi acts a heel in the ring, a face outside it - does Cody see it? Does he condone it? If so, does that make him a heel too? Or just a supportive husband? MJF and Brandi hate each other outside the ring, but have more in common than not inside it.
> 
> Imagine the heat on her if she "books herself" into the finals of a women's tournament. Gives herself an easy path, has outside help, works the refs as CBO etc. Then imagine when Bea or Britt or Riho beat her in the finals.
> 
> More than being a good wrestler, you need people to care about the characters. People will care to see Brandi lose. Sure they could be stealing real life "booking herself to win" drama for these purposes right now but it has people invested. Your hero is only as strong as the villain. I don't think AEW has any woman on the roster who could heel it up in 6 weeks based on work rate alone with only three "television" shows over the three months.


Yikes what an awful idea. This would only work if she were getting Eva Marie heat. You could hear crickets during her match at Fyter Fest and I wonder if you'll still be giving her the benefit of the doubt after another heatless match at All Out. They should be trying to make establish the actual female wrestlers before worrying about a former ring announcer. The women's division being taken seriously for the first time in NXT is why a divas throwback like Eva was able to get the heat she did in the first place. Someone like Brandi being pushed from the get-go in an upstart company just hurts the perception of the women's division in that company. 

Can't believe some of you are resigning yourselves to the thought of Brandi being pushed this hard. Saw another poster or two saying she could be a good heel champion lol. Hello, 2009 department?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Yikes what an awful idea. This would only work if she were getting Eva Marie heat. You could hear crickets during her match at Fyter Fest and I wonder if you'll still be giving her the benefit of the doubt after another heatless match at All Out. They should be trying to make establish the actual female wrestlers before worrying about a former ring announcer. The women's division being taken seriously for the first time in NXT is why a divas throwback like Eva was able to get the heat she did in the first place. Someone like Brandi being pushed from the get-go in an upstart company just hurts the perception of the women's division in that company.
> 
> Can't believe some of you are resigning yourselves to the thought of Brandi being pushed this hard. Saw another poster or two saying she could be a good heel champion lol. Hello, 2009 department?


It's the hand they were dealt. They don't have the female Omega or Bucks or Jericho or Rhodes or Moxley to be able to build around and use to get over the Allin's, Spears', Janelas of the women's roster. 

Kylie Rae, Nyla Rose, Bea Priestley, Riho, Allie, Leva are virtual nobodies to 95% of the audience AEW is trying to reach. Nobodies beating nobodies can build to somebodies, but that takes awhile. Maybe they can start that with regular television. But for the time being you need to have heat on the matches you put on the show now. 

Brandi did come out to "crickets" but I don't think fans understood what was potentially going on. All we had was the sappy video package and what looked like a bland face vs face match with Brandi booking herself to "overcome choking". 

I could be wrong. Maybe she is oblivious and thinks she's some wrestling savant who deserves to be the first women's AEW champion.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> this I dont get how people cant understand this. So far mjf has only been involved in top tier act, either something related to cost or hangman or the world title. The moment they had him cut this promo on Bret hart was the moment they told you his importance.


Because E Drones are used to their favorites always having to be in a match, even if the match means nothing and has no purpose of happening.

If you were conditioned by WWE to think that was the standard, you'd have the same thought process.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Riho just appeared on today's Stardom show. Just saying.

Edit: Riho announced she will be wrestling in Stardom beginning with the August Korakuen Hall show.



Spoiler: .


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So Riho is sticking with Stardom? Huh. Unless her AEW deal would allow her to work both. And she'd only be AEW exclusive in NA. 

If AEW doesn't start house show touring for awhile yet, it means one show a week, unless you find your own indie work? Riho could work a couple AEW television shows a month - so possibly she'd just fly in for those and otherwise go back to Japan. 

I hope it isn't the case of jobbing in the tag match soured her.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Riho is sticking with Stardom? Huh. Unless her AEW deal would allow her to work both. And she'd only be AEW exclusive in NA.
> 
> If AEW doesn't start house show touring for awhile yet, it means one show a week, unless you find your own indie work? Riho could work a couple AEW television shows a month - so possibly she'd just fly in for those and otherwise go back to Japan.
> 
> *I hope it isn't the case of jobbing in the tag match soured her.*


She didn't job in the tag match.

And the way she was pinned was made to protect her.


----------



## patpat

I doubt it has anything to do with the tag match and I think she can work both promotions. Aew has one show a week and the female talents will be even less present than the male. Also the "not every talent appear on every show" thing could make it easier.
Now we need more infos because it's weird I was sure I saw that she moved to north america....I'll wait for more infos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Riho only signed a 5 show deal and she’s already done 3. But I recall hearing that she would like to continue in AEW, but technically she’s a freelancer now that she left Gatoh Move.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

She's a freelancer and can work whatever promotion she wants. Don't look too into it. Bea is signed to AEW and is Stardoms top champion.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154059750264508417


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

How is the DC wrestling market? Capitol One holds 18,000. Ambitious.


----------



## patpat

18k for the first show and then running smaller arenas. I cant wait for more infos. 
The bucks and y2j did say they will run smaller venues but for their first show running a big arena is a risk they can take.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How is the DC wrestling market?* Capitol One holds 18,000*. Ambitious.



I think it holds more than 20,000


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I think it holds more than 20,000


For basketball games, yes. For wrestling, it's about 18,000.


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I think it holds more than 20,000


Capacity is 20,656 for basketball and hockey. Wrestling about 18,000.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That's a big fucking arena, zero chance they sell it out.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> That's a big fucking arena, zero chance they sell it out.


They had over 100K in line for All Out. If All Out hits it out of the park, like we expect, the demand for their first ever TV show will be massive.

I think they sell out within 30 minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Edit: ^^ interesting 

Wow that's a huge ass arena.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> That's a big fucking arena, zero chance they sell it out.





Spoiler: .


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

WWE will likely try to counter program this by spamming live events in the area to over-saturate the market.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Edit: ^^ interesting
> 
> Wow that's a huge ass arena.


11K, but that was an immediate sell out for ALL OUT.

I figure that the demand for a TV show won't be as big as a big PPV show, but who knows, I might be wrong on that especially if they get Punk. 

I also don't think as many people are going to be willing to travel for a show like this, in the middle of the week in comparison to ALL OUT which is in Chicago during Labor day weekend.


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big fucking arena, zero chance they sell it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
Click to expand...

Yeah I was thinking if they sign CM Punk oh boy it's going to change much quickly


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> 11K, but that was an immediate sell out for ALL OUT.
> 
> I figure that the demand for a TV show won't be as big as a big PPV show, but who knows, I might be wrong on that especially if they get Punk.
> 
> I also don't think as many people are going to be willing to travel for a show like this, in the middle of the week in comparison to ALL OUT which is in Chicago during Labor day weekend.


First TV show ever is a huge milestone and will arguably be more historic than All Out. There should be nearly as much hype for this event as a big PPV. They don't need 100K people trying to buy tickets, but they should have more than enough to fill the arena.


----------



## Chan Hung

Before anybody else makes comments on tarp LOL if they're able to get at least 10,000 in attendance or more I would still consider that pretty good and if they're able to sell it out that would be unbelievable and amazing.

I'm pretty sure the company will promote the heck out of the first show as well as all of their other events and have probably special appearances in the city and things like their talent in person to promote the event coming up


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’m 99% sure they sell this out. Maybe not as quick as they sold out DoN or All Out, but they’ll sell out. I bet there will be a lot of people flying in to be at AEW’s first weekly show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE will likely try to counter program this by spamming live events in the area to over-saturate the market.


I feel like if WWE does that, it just makes this show even bigger. Word would spread around the internet, and people will see it as a clear attempt to sabotage the new hot product, and people will rally to support the new product.

Besides, who the fuck is going to go see WWE GEEKS when they know the first AEW show is around the corner and it's probably going to be a big show. With all that said, I still think 20K is ambitious as hell.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If All Out is a success then they will carry over that momentum to their debut show. It will easily sell out.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This is ballsy in that it's a two hour show without any card released. I guess the historic nature could expect certain level of fan travel to have "been there". And you know they'll stack the shit out of their first show as you only get one chance to make a first impression.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> That's a big fucking arena, zero chance they sell it out.


Wanna bet?. If ALL OUT ends being hype as shit they will sell it out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Wanna bet?. If ALL OUT ends being hype as shit they will sell it out.


I think with Punk they will sell out, without I just can't see it.

Big difference between selling out a Wednesday night show Vs. a big PPV during a holiday weekend.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I think with Punk they will sell out, without I just can't see it.
> 
> Big difference between selling out a Wednesday night show Vs. a big PPV during a holiday weekend.


They will easily sell out with or without Punk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I think with Punk they will sell out, without I just can't see it.
> 
> Big difference between selling out a Wednesday night show Vs. a big PPV during a holiday weekend.


I think they would’ve sold out without Punk

But we’ll never know - as I’m sure he signed

Cue (in the future) all the fanboys arguing if AEW would be a success if Punk wasn’t there..... oh brother....


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Showtime is 7:30 ET.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154060110215467009


----------



## kingnoth1n

First TV show will sell out very very easily. Ppl will fly in for that. Its milestone stuff.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Showtime being television start time, or would there be a dark match and maybe some ceremonial stuff before hand with going television live at 8pm?

7:30-9:30 is a weird television block.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Showtime being television start time, or would there be a dark match and maybe some ceremonial stuff before hand with going television live at 8pm?
> 
> 7:30-9:30 is a weird television block.


It's confirmed 8-10.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEWMoxley said:


> Showtime is 7:30 ET.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154060110215467009



I'd probably have kept the WH out of the promotional stuff.

Any bets on the first match? I'm calling a tag team triple threat match involving Private Party vs Best Friends vs SCU


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Any bets on the first match? I'm calling a tag team triple threat match involving Private Party vs Best Friends vs SCU


It’s going to start with a 30min promo by Brandi Rhodes where she slaps new champion Y2J and then Kenny and then Hangman

Oh look! Here come Moxley with a red wagon... he’s the looney one!

Hehehehe

I’m betting first match is a tag one.

Luchasaurus / JungleBoy v SCU


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think the opening match is going to be part of the Tag Title tournament.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I AM PUMPED!!!


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Before anybody else makes comments on tarp LOL if they're able to get at least 10,000 in attendance or more I would still consider that pretty good and if they're able to sell it out that would be unbelievable and amazing.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the company will promote the heck out of the first show as well as all of their other events and have probably special appearances in the city and things like their talent in person to promote the event coming up


I think them selling out the first month or so of shows should be easy. Folk are going to want be at those inaugural shows. I think down the line when the honeymoon phase is over they might run into trouble if they're running huge arenas. But from what I hear Jericho said they won't consistently run big arenas, so they should be good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If they stick to wrestling hotspots and then international hotbeds they should be solid


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd probably have kept the WH out of the promotional stuff.


:eyeroll


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> Spoiler: .


That is one Nightmarish pic of CM Punk. Seriously.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEWMoxley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showtime is 7:30 ET.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154060110215467009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably have kept the WH out of the promotional stuff.
Click to expand...

Nah it looks cool actually..White House is historical and this is History being made.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> That is one Nightmarish pic of CM Punk. Seriously.


Kind of gives me Bray Wyatt Muscle Man vibes :lol. :lol



RapShepard said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before anybody else makes comments on tarp LOL if they're able to get at least 10,000 in attendance or more I would still consider that pretty good and if they're able to sell it out that would be unbelievable and amazing.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the company will promote the heck out of the first show as well as all of their other events and have probably special appearances in the city and things like their talent in person to promote the event coming up
> 
> 
> 
> I think them selling out the first month or so of shows should be easy. Folk are going to want be at those inaugural shows. I think down the line when the honeymoon phase is over they might run into trouble if they're running huge arenas. But from what I hear Jericho said they won't consistently run big arenas, so they should be good
Click to expand...

I'm sure Tony did research of ALL the places they'll go to , to determine how well theyll sell out..Maybe someone can chime in on how WWE did at this place?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah, they should have little trouble selling out in the 1st month. The real test will be in November/December with the holidays around and the honeymoon phase over.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Nah it looks cool actually..White House is historical and this is History being made.
> 
> 
> Kind of gives me Bray Wyatt Muscle Man vibes .
> 
> 
> I'm sure Tony did research of ALL the places they'll go to , to determine how well theyll sell out..Maybe someone can chime in on how WWE did at this place?


Yeah you're right I'm sure they've all done great research to get themselves in the hottest markets. I'm sure they aren't coming to Bumfuck, Ohio and the likes anytime soon


Chrome said:


> Yeah, they should have little trouble selling out in the 1st month. The real test will be in November/December with the holidays around and the honeymoon phase over.


Hopefully when the inevitable dip happens TNT doesn't get all corporatey and over worry. We all know some asshole fans will make fun of the dip. But hopefully TNT is willing to allow them to have growing pains.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think without house shows, AEW stays a hot ticket for the forseeable future

5k seaters, only coming to your major city once a year, fan friendly prices, last time they were there it was a sold out

If they go ‘less is more’ they can ride this wave a couple of years


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154119467506421760
Some interesting choices to be at the photo shoot. Well until you have this Brandi quote - 


> AEW was profiled by TV Guide, and the stars took part in a photo shoot. You can see a few shots from that photo shoot at the end of this post.
> 
> TV Guide noted that one of the reporters in attendance pushed back on AEW's declaration that it's "revolutionary" and "paradigm-shifting" in the world of pro wrestling, saying that the AEW wrestling looks the same as any other promotion, including WWE.
> 
> Brandi responded to that reporter and said, "You can look at this panel and see a whole lot that's different about this, in that there's three women out here. You haven't seen that in professional wrestling in a long time."
> 
> Brandi's response was met by "rule-breaking applause" in the room. She then touted AEW's diversity - "different sizes, shapes, colors, genders, nationalities, sexualities, religions."


This is all overplayed. WWE has a pretty diverse roster, outside of transgender. Probably more diverse than AEW currently is even.

Look at the AO announced card - 

White guy vs White Guy for the title
White guy vs White guy
White guy vs White Guy (w/white guy in his corner)
White tag team vs Latino tag team for AAA titles
White guy vs white guy vs white guy
white tag team vs white tag team


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Please don't start with the politics about genders and skin color.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

In the last 15 years we seen Tna try and fail. For those who know,we seen iwa Puerto Rico do baseball stadiums to becoming extinct. Noah had their up and downs.It's hard to maintain at a high level. I hope AEW learn from other people mistakes. You know how strong a company is when they at their lowest. Roh is an example of that.


----------



## Chan Hung

The all-out pay-per-view will be a huge importance because it will set the tone what happens with storylines and it will be interesting to see what we predict will be the matches that will be on the show as I'm sure there will be also some matches told in advance for people buying tickets as we get closer to that date


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Please don't start with the politics about genders and skin color.


I think we need the mods to start banning trolls from this section because they can't handle AEW doing well.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Arguing with a reporter about what wrestling is supposed to be. Hilarious.

Of course it goes right to the PC talk, because that's all they want to hear these days.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154119467506421760
> Some interesting choices to be at the photo shoot. Well until you have this Brandi quote -
> 
> 
> This is all overplayed. WWE has a pretty diverse roster, outside of transgender. Probably more diverse than AEW currently is even.
> 
> Look at the AO announced card -
> 
> White guy vs White Guy for the title
> White guy vs White guy
> White guy vs White Guy (w/white guy in his corner)
> White tag team vs Latino tag team for AAA titles
> White guy vs white guy vs white guy
> white tag team vs white tag team


Man, you are reaching. HARD. Tha's what you've been doing in this thread, moving the goalposts whenever they do something that proves you wrong.

We're bitching about their photoshoots, now? Hell, for those who will say this doesn't look like pro wrestling....and? That's not necessarily a bad thing. Yes, it looks like a sitcom or drama show and knowing it is on TNT, I bet this photoshoot is to appeal to those non-wrestling casual fans. It's actually clever on AEW's part.

And knock it off with the race/gender/sexuality identity politics. Trying to take the fun away from AEW by centering it around that nonsense will be the death nail for them before it ever gets started. See how much awful WWE has been playing that card this year.

This is why we can't have nice things nor deserve them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Spoiler:

In any public brand of entertainment, there will be the normal ‘hot topic’ journalistic questions

And any company worth their salt, will do the normal self-serving replies

It is par for the course in today’s society - and AEW is not immune

I think what sets them apart, is that they will not build stories to be serving an ‘issue’ - press and tv are two waaaayyyy different animals


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MrEvans said:


> I think we need the mods to start banning trolls from this section because they can't handle AEW doing well.


:shockedpunk:eyerollkay2:eyeroll2


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

My Jungle Twink right there at the front in that pic where he belongs,


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Man, you are reaching. HARD. Tha's what you've been doing in this thread, moving the goalposts whenever they do something that proves you wrong.


Yeah, Imma need some quotes to back up this assertion. 



WINNING said:


> We're bitching about their photoshoots, now? Hell, for those who will say this doesn't look like pro wrestling....and? That's not necessarily a bad thing. Yes, it looks like a sitcom or drama show and knowing it is on TNT, I bet this photoshoot is to appeal to those non-wrestling casual fans. It's actually clever on AEW's part.
> 
> And knock it off with the race/gender/sexuality identity politics. Trying to take the fun away from AEW by centering it around that nonsense will be the death nail for them before it ever gets started. See how much awful WWE has been playing that card this year.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things nor deserve them.


Yeah, I made up the article quotes and photo shoot. It's sorta news - a fresh article that all of the EVP's are tweeting out today. Michael Nakazawa is totally a person you'd think of representing AEW in a photoshoot about the new company. Brandi's quote could be straight out of Stephanie McMahon's mouth. Again it was BRANDI's go to claim to highlight the roster when the reporter said AEW looks no different than any other company. 

You might want to not think about it or even deny it, but AEW is pushing that angle.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I fully believe they’ll sell out the Capital One arena. They’ve built up enough trust for me to believe that. And honestly I’m not gonna react when they do.

Where I’ll really judge them is is when they’re months in and have to keep the buzz going every week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, Imma need some quotes to back up this assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I made up the article quotes and photo shoot. It's sorta news - a fresh article that all of the EVP's are tweeting out today. Michael Nakazawa is totally a person you'd think of representing AEW in a photoshoot about the new company. Brandi's quote could be straight out of Stephanie McMahon's mouth. Again it was BRANDI's go to claim to highlight the roster when the reporter said AEW looks no different than any other company.
> 
> You might want to not think about it or even deny it, but AEW is pushing that angle.


You assumed that their lack of diversity is a problem when they have already pandered to that audience from the start. Watch the PPVs, again.

The shitty passive-aggressiveness aside, you're trying to make assumptions off a media photoshoot that is not there. I, personally, am not a fan of identity politics and that is one area WWE and AEW pander to a lot that they don't need to necessarily do but Brandi's comments were nowhere near as bad or damaging as "philosophy is the new brand of marketing" from Stephanie.

It's a photoshoot. That's it. Trying to make it seem negative is reaching, which was my point breh. :mj


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jim Johnston expressed interest in working for AEW back in March. Have there been any updates since then? He'd be near the top of my priority list if I were Tony. Praying that they sign him before the end of the year.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> You assumed that their lack of diversity is a problem when they have already pandered to that audience from the start. Watch the PPVs, again.
> 
> The shitty passive-aggressiveness aside, you're trying to make assumptions off a media photoshoot that is not there. I, personally, am not a fan of identity politics and that is one area WWE and AEW pander to a lot that they don't need to necessarily do but Brandi's comments were nowhere near as bad or damaging as "philosophy is the new brand of marketing" from Stephanie.
> 
> It's a photoshoot. That's it. Trying to make it seem negative is reaching, which was my point breh. :mj



You said - 



WINNING said:


> Man, you are reaching. HARD.* Tha's what you've been doing in this thread, moving the goalposts whenever they do something that proves you wrong.*


We can disagree on the photoshoot staging and what it means and her quotes fine. But you went over and above when you claimed I've been "reaching" this whole thread, moving goalposts whenever AEW does something that proves me wrong. 

So where's the quotes. Hell just give me examples of me doing this that has it caught in your craw. Because I consider myself a AEW fan and believe I have been mostly supportive while posting in this thread and in this section. So I would like to defend myself to such a claim, but humbly request some examples so maybe I can better explain my opinion/feelings on the issue.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

ohh please people, it's 2019 every company does that. it's the usual PR speech to satisfy the journalist, the important is the product. I am a fan and I don't give a rats ass about what brandi is gonna say at a press conference to try reach the mainstream. 
so far I haven't seen a single trace of PC culture in their product, but at this press conference it was a given it was going to happen. brandi is a chief brand officer, her goal is to sell the brand to the journalist and mainstream media. she is gonna do whatever it takes. 
so far it's not translating in the product even a little bit so no one cares. it's like some people don't get ( not talking about anyone here but other complaints on other sites) what is happening in the real world. 

as for the picture, it's absolutely PERFECT! that's all they needed to do. wrestling fans can scream on the internet as loud as they want ( again not particularly talking about anyone here) but they need a casual audience. and that pic is perfectly fit for that.

as for nakazawa being there, he has a tremendous role backstage and is the link between DDT/TJPW and Japan overall and AEW. he belongs there because he is a key player and it's a rub that those Japanese companies are definitely gonna like. 

conclusion? the world of wrestling and the bigger and the wider world of the mainstream media are two very different animals.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just saw Jungleboy on Entertainment Tonight. They promoted AEW towards the end of the interview.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Guys I live 80 miles from DC and I lost my fucking MIND at work today when I heard about the announcement. There is NO WAY IN HELL I'm missing this. 

I CANNOT FUCKING WAIT :mark: :mark: :woo


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Guys I live 80 miles from DC and I lost my fucking MIND at work today when I heard about the announcement. There is NO WAY IN HELL I'm missing this.
> 
> I CANNOT FUCKING WAIT :mark: :mark: :woo


Word! :yoshi


----------



## Chan Hung

Corey said:


> Guys I live 80 miles from DC and I lost my fucking MIND at work today when I heard about the announcement. There is NO WAY IN HELL I'm missing this.
> 
> I CANNOT FUCKING WAIT <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" />


Lucky SOB...IM.JEALOUS


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Who is the girl with the pink hair next to Kong?

Born and raised in VA but unfortunately I'm stationed overseas and can't see the show but my 2 best friends are going to try to go. One is a WWE guy through and through but the other will watch any wrestling and neither have watched any of AEW PPVs yet. As soon as the announcement was made they were like "yep, we're going"


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Who is the girl with the pink hair next to Kong?
> 
> Born and raised in VA but unfortunately I'm stationed overseas and can't see the show but my 2 best friends are going to try to go. One is a WWE guy through and through but the other will watch any wrestling and neither have watched any of AEW PPVs yet. As soon as the announcement was made they were like "yep, we're going"



Nyla Rose.


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This generation of wrestling fans are so senstive. I dont want to use the wors I really want to calll them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, Imma need some quotes to back up this assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I made up the article quotes and photo shoot. It's sorta news - a fresh article that all of the EVP's are tweeting out today. Michael Nakazawa is totally a person you'd think of representing AEW in a photoshoot about the new company. Brandi's quote could be straight out of Stephanie McMahon's mouth. Again it was BRANDI's go to claim to highlight the roster when the reporter said AEW looks no different than any other company.
> 
> You might want to not think about it or even deny it, *but AEW is pushing that angle*.


Come back with this once they push that shit in a storyline - until then, it is just press - and that is a different game

You have to keep your head on a swivel and your words super PC


----------



## TripleG

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well I just got off the phone with some of my wrestling buddies, and we are all in agreement: We have to go to this show! 

I am literally just a 10 minute car ride to the metro and a quick train ride into DC away from the venue. Super convenient for me!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

@TripleG

I hope you guys get tickets!

Good luck - they go on sale 29 July i think


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

CM Punk to ESPN on offers from AEW: "I always think if somebody wants to do business with me, they can come talk to me. Texting offers isn't really a way to do good business, at least."

"The last thing I got -- I got a text from Cody [Rhodes]. And again, I almost don't even know how to reply to them sometimes, because if I reply, they do interviews and are like, "Oh yeah, I just talked to Punk." I'm kind of damned if I do, damned if I don't."

"I know they like to talk about me a lot. If I text Matt Jackson, "Hey, have a great show tonight," which I did when they had their big show in Vegas, that somehow turns into Tony Khan telling people he has a great relationship with me. I've said in the past I've talked to them, but nothing ever came of anything."


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Meh, I'm over Punk. Great talent but he doesn't seem to care about having a connection to the fans anymore. Without that, he's just potential trouble.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Could all be misdirection now, but if legit and there is no Punk at AO than booking him for Starrcast will be a pretty big mistake.

I had moved on from the possibility and was hyped for the card as is. Then Conrad announces Punk for Starrcast and all of a sudden Punk is front and center for a show taking place in Chicago. 

This could all be working the fans now to create suspense, while storylining that Punk isn't really all that connected to all the EVP's of the company for storyline purposes as well. He came in simply because Khan paid him a lot of money rather than being a Friend of Bucks, Kenny or Cody.


----------



## Boldgerg

That just confirms Punk coming in even more to me. He's clearly working.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wonder what Godfather offers Punk is getting from Vince right now. In money, schedule, transportation, card placement, wins, and creative control. 

Hell, I bet Vince offered to pay him millions just to stay retired from pro-wrestling.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Could all be misdirection now, but if legit and there is no Punk at AO than booking him for Starrcast will be a pretty big mistake.
> 
> I had moved on from the possibility and was hyped for the card as is. Then Conrad announces Punk for Starrcast and all of a sudden Punk is front and center for a show taking place in Chicago.
> 
> This could all be working the fans now to create suspense, while storylining that Punk isn't really all that connected to all the EVP's of the company for storyline purposes as well. He came in simply because Khan paid him a lot of money rather than being a Friend of Bucks, Kenny or Cody.


Mistake or not, it will boost their PPV buys for sure which is still a small win.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> CM Punk to ESPN on offers from AEW: "I always think if somebody wants to do business with me, they can come talk to me. Texting offers isn't really a way to do good business, at least."
> 
> "The last thing I got -- I got a text from Cody [Rhodes]. And again, I almost don't even know how to reply to them sometimes, because if I reply, they do interviews and are like, "Oh yeah, I just talked to Punk." I'm kind of damned if I do, damned if I don't."
> 
> "I know they like to talk about me a lot. If I text Matt Jackson, "Hey, have a great show tonight," which I did when they had their big show in Vegas, that somehow turns into Tony Khan telling people he has a great relationship with me. I've said in the past I've talked to them, but nothing ever came of anything."


That all... smells like lies!

It was the case as described for All In - they kinda texted him.

But if you are gonna try and tell me Tony didn’t go see his ass, then you’ve got another thing coming

Misdirection! He’s signed - i’m sure

Ps> i am not a Punk fan, and could not care less - but it would be huge for the company


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

All wrestlers lie. I mean I remember when the Hardyz came back to WWE in 2017, the week before Jeff said something like "we're signed with Ring of Honor through the Summer", and then still showed up at Mania. And said in a later interview he was lying left and right to keep the surprise.

So I don't doubt that's what Punk could be doing here. Then again, maybe he's also telling the truth. I mean hell Punk's one of the most sensitive wrestlers I've ever heard of. I remember back on Jericho's cruise when Jericho and Cody were kind of taking shots at him during Talk is Jericho. He may stay away just for that knowing Punk.

My gut prediction says he's coming in, so I think this is a smokescreen. But for all we know, he's telling the truth.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*WON: RIHO EXCLUSIVE TO AEW AND STARDOM*

Riho had her farewell to her home Gatoh Move promotion on 7/2 at Shinjuku Face. She lost to Emi Sakura, who was also on Double or Nothing, in the main event. The entire roster came to the ring for her sendoff. She will start with Stardom on 8/10 at Korakuen Hall. She was at the 7/24 Stardom Korakuen Hall show to announce her signing. From this point forward she will be exclusive to Stardom and AEW. The protocol in Japan is to announce you are a free agent and leave your promotion and take a brief period of time before joining another group, like what Taiji Ishimori did when he left NOAH, he did Impact, teased WWE, and then ended up with New Japan when New Japan was always the destination. Andras Miyagi was the same thing, leaving Sendai Girls, doing a month or two of independent dates for Taka Michinoku, and then signing with Stardom.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Full CM Punk interview with ESPN here - https://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/27250624/the-future-filled-everything-wrestling-cm-punk

Whole thing is worth reading. Seems to be at peace with his UFC losses, likely being done as a MMA fighter, even at peace with WWE it seems. 

This piqued my interest - because "the end of 2020" is 16 months away. If Punk signed a contract with AEW I don't think it would be for a number of months vs number of years. I think fans would be happy with a 16 month run. Hell even a six month run that culminated in a feud loss to Kenny Omega. Punk gets to leave wrestling with a better taste in his mouth and fans can accept that he is done. 



> ESPN: By the end of 2020, will CM Punk be involved with pro wrestling in any way?
> 
> Punk: I doubt it.
> 
> ESPN: But it's possible.
> 
> Punk: Anything is possible, but I've been saying this for five years, man. People are mad at me. I don't understand how a stranger can get furious at somebody else. It's like if I was walking down the street and saw somebody cutting grass and I'd be like, "Why the f--- are you cutting grass? I want you to work at that f---ing Wendy's! Go work at that Wendy's!"
> 
> It's f---ing amazing. There's obviously a negative side to that, but I just try to focus on the positive side of that. There's fans, there's people's lives I've touched, and to bring it full circle, that's the biggest reason I'm doing Starrcast. I try not to whore myself out to every single signing. I literally do one a year.
> 
> ESPN: I feel like those questions have intensified for you because of AEW. It's an alternative to WWE. People know you're not a big WWE fan. You're somewhat friendly with the guys in AEW. All of those things kind of lead to the are-you-going-to-wrestle-again questions.
> 
> Punk: I get it. But also there's a weird thing, and I don't know, it's just across entertainment as a whole, but I'm not that dude that sat down on a stage in Vegas eight years ago. I'm not the dude that left WWE. I'm not that guy. That was five-years-ago Phil. I'm a different dude now. People still have that connotation, like, "Oh, he hates WWE." And it's just like, no, I've let all that go, and I've let all that go so long ago. But there are people that hold on to that. They still think or want me to be who I was. I'm not who I was yesterday. This is my journey, this is my odyssey.
> 
> I equate it to just like MMA training. I'm competing against myself. For better or for worse, it's in the public eye. So obviously people are going to broadcast my failures. Success quietly hugs you in private, and failure slaps you in front of the world. That's just life. People just don't [take that into] account when they're talking s--- about you on Twitter, or when you stumble and fall, they laugh at you.
> 
> It's just like they don't realize that I'm shielded from that because I don't care. I'm competing with myself in all avenues to be a better teammate, to be a better husband, to be a better athlete, to be a better actor, to be a better writer. All these things.
> 
> And it's just life, and I f---ing love it. I love it so dearly. And when I can do cool things, I do cool things. Sometimes I trip and fall and s--- happens. I pick myself back up, and I go, "Well, f---, what's next? All right, let's do it."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

@V-Trigger

Amazing about Riho!

Again.... this is the edge AEW is going to have

Want to work for 2 promotions? 3? Fine - but ‘come play your music’ here too - go away, come back

In my old Elite interview binge, Cody has said multiple, multiple times he hates the ‘exclusive independent contractor’

If you’re independent, you should be able to do more stuff

And this is why i think Punk has signed. 12 - 24 dates a year, movies here and there, UFC commentating, comic book writing


----------



## Chan Hung

CM Punk sure has been talking a lot about all elite wrestling lately though so it's pretty suspicious therefore I'm going to lean toward that he did sign and it's a smoke screen


----------



## patpat

Wasnt punk doing signing with the bucks lately at fans convention? 
Joking about joining aew on instagram twitter etc? I am in the team that thinks he wont be there. But still weird, you fling me they didnt actually made him a proper offer when khan already confirmed punk was the first guy he tries to sign? 
Come on....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

During All In, when Khan wasn’t involved yet, he lent Jericho his jet to make All In and his rock concert

..... but he didn’t fly Punk out for a meeting, or flew out to Chicago.... the place where he is having his next big show

And met with Punk?

.......

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sure sure... sure

Sure


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> During All In, when Khan wasn’t involved yet, he lent Jericho his jet to make All In and his rock concert
> 
> ..... but he didn’t fly Punk out for a meeting, or flew out to Chicago.... the place where he is having his next big show
> 
> And met with Punk?
> 
> .......
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Sure sure... sure
> 
> Sure


After DoN I went back and watched all of BTE and about a month before ALL IN Nick is wearing a Jaguars shirt and they started their countdown clocks. The Elite were absolutely talking to the Khans before All In. 

Punk is just trying to throw off the scent. He will be at All Out.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah Punk saying they can do more than text me if they want is to suggest they havent met in person


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It’s pretty hard for me to believe that Tony never reached out to Punk for a more serious negotiation besides text messages. Feels like he’s trying to throw us off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> After DoN I went back and watched all of BTE and about a month before ALL IN Nick is wearing a Jaguars shirt and they started their countdown clocks. The Elite were absolutely talking to the Khans before All In.
> 
> Punk is just trying to throw off the scent. He will be at All Out.


Oh, for sure they were chatting before All In - in my original message i meant more like ‘before it was known of his involvement / or clear of his part / or AEW was a thing’ - I said in another thread that Khan registered Tuesday night Dynamite with the AEW brand - he always knew he was going to be on TNT - the deal was already in place. The guy is playing chess while the rest are playing checkers

Everything that is happening now is a long time coming

I would not be shocked if Khan kicked in some cash for All In too


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Road to All Out Ep. 2 :mark:


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well of course Punk isn't going to tell the truth if he did indeed sign. We are talking about one of the biggest returns in the history of wrestling. You only get this chance once and in your hometown no less.

And lol that Tony Kahn would simply text Punk to try and do business with him. Tony Kahn would 100% meet Punk in person before laying out any deals.

Also, note that Punk when asked about wrestling in 2020 he simply says "I doubt it" and not a straight up, "No I'm retired from Wrestling." This is important because when he does end up wrestling in 2020 he can technically say he didn't lie.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'll just post my theory from the Punk thread earlier:



> Okay...I'm just going to say this now and if I am wrong, then so be it. Punk is working everyone.
> 
> He's with AEW and has been from the very beginning. Here's my thing. When Punk left WWE in 2014, it left a sour taste in his mouth with them and pro wrestling in general. During that year, if he felt he could get back at them, he could have done it but look at the options then. Punk wasn't going to commit full time with Japan and he wasn't going to show up to no damn TNA or ROH as small-time feds. He truly believed his pro wrestling career was over so he went to UFC to fulfill a dream and also try to use an equal in UFC to get back at WWE.
> 
> Well, we all know how that turned out obviously. So, Punk has been out of the wrestling scene for years. He didn't talk, mention, or care about the business even if some of us wanted to see him again. However, fast forward to this year and now all of a sudden, Punk wants to bring up wrestling or answer wrestling questions? AEW begins this year in January. Tony stated that Punk was the first name on his list he wanted in, even before a Chris Jericho. I think Tony and the Elite crew met with Punk as early as that year since Punk is cool with the Bucks and other people over there.
> 
> However, Punk is a stubborn motherfucker. As much as he'd want to help them out, he couldn't just join up with them if the hype wasn't justified and at the time, let's be honest, AEW was all hype for the moment. There had to be a certainty that being apart of AEW wasn't going to blow up in his face. He already did that with UFC, he was not going to put himself in that position again. So he likely verbally agreed but wanted to see how AEW fared well throughout the year. Fast forward to now and we see how far AEW has gotten in their venture and now Punk, who months prior even mentioned their name on IG and Twitter, feels more confident that this won't be a TNA 2.0 situation or a vanity project. This is for real.
> 
> It all adds up. Punk talking about wrestling again, Punk is opening answering wrestling questions, he is going to do Starrcast the night before, AEW has mentioned him in passing, All Out in Chicago sold out under fifteen minutes which will be the final event before the TNT show.
> 
> Yeah, too many things add up to him not being there. This is CM Punk. To me, one of the best overall workers of his generation. He worked the fans and media twice in ROH and WWE in major storylines. I wouldn't be surprised if it's another great elaborate work by Punk. If I'm wrong, fine I'm wrong. It won't take away from All Out being a great show if Punk doesn't show up but seeing how everything has lined up...it makes too much sense.


:mj


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> Well of course Punk isn't going to tell the truth if he did indeed sign. We are talking about one of the biggest returns in the history of wrestling. You only get this chance once and in your hometown no less.
> 
> And lol that Tony Kahn would simply text Punk to try and do business with him. Tony Kahn would 100% meet Punk in person before laying out any deals.
> 
> Also, note that Punk when asked about wrestling in 2020 he simply says "I doubt it" and not a straight up, "No I'm retired from Wrestling." This is important because when he does end up wrestling in 2020 he can technically say he didn't lie.


I agree. And I'll stand by this...if....CM Punk does not debut at ALL OUT or at OCT 2 Debut show, then it's over n out for his opportunity to rake in on the perfect moment in pro wrestling. There will be sadly no other perfect moment for him to come back it's this or nada.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If he appears and we get Punk then great. We don't let's move on, he won't be going back to WWE and if he get's the inch for wrestling again he be going to AEW. So it will happen somewhere down the line. 

I hope they have something on the card that will make up for some people be disappointed if he doesn't appear. Be interesting to see how it effect the show for some, if he does appear and says he's returning to wrestling then it be a massive statement for AEW. I don't think he make a return at All Out.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> If he appears and we get Punk then great. We don't let's move on, he won't be going back to WWE and if he get's the inch for wrestling again he be going to AEW. So it will happen somewhere down the line.
> 
> I hope they have something on the card that will make up for some people be disappointed if he doesn't appear. Be interesting to see how it effect the show for some, if he does appear and says he's returning to wrestling then it be a massive statement for AEW. I don't think he make a return at All Out.


If he were to come back then now is the time. This is the biggest impact he can make. AEW still needs to get more eyeballs on their TNT weekly show. 

If the only headlines you read after All Out is Jericho winning the belt well I just don't think that will be enough to convince more people to check out the debut of the weekly show. If Punk shows up then you'll have people talking from Aug 31st to Oct 2nd about AEW's debut TV show, especially if they announce his first match after 5 yrs.


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Even if Punk doesn't show up, why the fuck would anybody be disappointed with the show?


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



zrc said:


> Even if Punk doesn't show up, why the fuck would anybody be disappointed with the show?


Because if folk convince themselves they for sure are getting Punk and they don't some will be disappointed as their high expectations weren't met fully. Sort of like how if you convince yourself you're fucking after a date and you don't, it might change your view on an otherwise cool date.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A bit about the AEW road schedule - 



> According to the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the promotion will be running different sized arenas based off of demand. They will be looking into holding arenas that can hold 6,000 to 11,000 people. Just like WWE does with Main Event tapings, there will be matches prior to the 8 p.m. start time. At 7:30 p.m. there will be a warm-up match prior to TV time.
> 
> In regards to how many shows they want to put on, their goal is to run 100-120 live events per year, including many Saturday night house shows. Outside of those shows, they are expected to run 51 TV show days and up to four PPVs.
> 
> In regards to live events, there are thoughts of doing more than one house show a week. The top talent would work in the area of 75 matches per year, which AEW feels would help them keep their match quality high. It was noted that on of their key goals is to have great matches on the top of the card as compared with any other promotion.


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...any-live-events-aew-will-run-per-year-657794/

Wednesday and Saturday could mean you're home sleeping in your own bed Thurs, Fri, Sun, Mon and Tuesday depending on how early you are expected at the arena for television on Wednesdays. Top guys wrestling 75 times per year - that has to be hugely appealing selling point for eventual wwe free agents. Jericho will probably be closer to 40 dates, and even less matches.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I love the Saturday house-show idea. I was thinking along the lines of if you ran houses Friday & Saturday every week, you'd be more in sync with modern life. People more inclined to let their hair down & spend money on those days.


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Because if folk convince themselves they for sure are getting Punk and they don't some will be disappointed as their high expectations weren't met fully. Sort of like how if you convince yourself you're fucking after a date and you don't, it might change your view on an otherwise cool date.


Then they forgot rule number 1. Expect nothing.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



zrc said:


> Even if Punk doesn't show up, why the fuck would anybody be disappointed with the show?


Most won't be disappointed. You'll have a couple of people who will feel let down because they fully expect Punk to show up, but the majority will be smarter than that. The massive amount of buzz, leading to the greatest ticket demand of any WWE/UFC PPV with the exception of GSP/Shields, happened before Punk was ever announced for Starrcast. People were hyped for this event long before this became a possibility.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

zrc said:


> Then they forgot rule number 1. Expect nothing.


Don’t forget you’re talking about internet geek millennials here that must have what they want, and they must have it now. Me, I don’t care — if Punk shows up, it’ll be very cool. If not, I’m still looking forward to the rest of the show. He’s one guy who is not going to make or break the business; it’s gotten along this far without him, it’ll keep going. The buzz he would bring would be nice, but the world won’t come to an end without it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Posting this because I'm sure not everyone here saw it...what an awesome small video package and it's so cool how Moxley mentioned hes gearing up for Omega by doing things in Japan

https://youtu.be/PFTocuLNhhA


----------



## SparrowPrime

AEW made a nice backstage hire!!!

- Dr. Michael Sampson is working as the head physician in AEW, according to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter. Sampson worked as a WWE ringside doctor for years and was the man who saved WWE Hall of Famer Jerry Lawler when he had the heart attack on RAW in 2012. Sampson also worked as the WWE Performance Center Medical Director at one point.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



zrc said:


> Even if Punk doesn't show up, why the fuck would anybody be disappointed with the show?


Because we expect some kind of surprise to get us hyped. AEW needs people to keep talking about the product until their TV debut. I don't know if just having a couple great matches is enough.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A bit about the AEW road schedule -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...any-live-events-aew-will-run-per-year-657794/
> 
> Wednesday and Saturday could mean you're home sleeping in your own bed Thurs, Fri, Sun, Mon and Tuesday depending on how early you are expected at the arena for television on Wednesdays. Top guys wrestling 75 times per year - that has to be hugely appealing selling point for eventual wwe free agents. Jericho will probably be closer to 40 dates, and even less matches.


75 times a year sounds like a good number. Meanwhile, WWE's top guys are all about to reach 100 and it's not even August yet. :lol


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> Because we expect some kind of surprise to get us hyped. AEW needs people to keep talking about the product until their TV debut. I don't know if just having a couple great matches is enough.


So because people expect something it has to happen otherwise it'll ruin their buzz? What is this bullshit.

Oh noez some bloke who hasn't wrestled in 6 years didn't show up. AEW is dead yo!


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



zrc said:


> So because people expect something it has to happen otherwise it'll ruin their buzz? What is this bullshit.
> 
> Oh noez some bloke who hasn't wrestled in 6 years didn't show up. AEW is dead yo!


It doesn't necessarily have to be CM Punk, but I believe they need that "Holy Shit" moment at All Out to keep fans talking.


----------



## zrc

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be CM Punk, but I believe they need that "Holy Shit" moment at All Out to keep fans talking.


Fans are talking enough without one... with their wallets.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Posting this because I'm sure not everyone here saw it...what an awesome small video package and it's so cool how Moxley mentioned hes gearing up for Omega by doing things in Japan
> 
> https://youtu.be/PFTocuLNhhA


LOL Moxely talks about Blood & Guts matches.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be CM Punk, but I believe they need that "Holy Shit" moment at All Out to keep fans talking.


We'll probably get something crazy in that Janela/Havoc/Allin 3-way match.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> We'll probably get something crazy in that Janela/Havoc/Allin 3-way match.


I have enjoyed what those guys have been doing, but they aren't gonna create the necessary headlines needed.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I dont agree that they need some special bang. The ppv on its own is going to be big. The start of a weekly show in oct is enough to move forward. That being said its clear they will have things up their sleeves anyways. The match up is going to be good and the ppv sorta vibe theme is sorta edgy.

I predict by December they will have formed some huge heel stable against Cody or against the bucks ect. Splitting the executives up


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That WWE comment makes me think its all a smoke screen. He's 100% gonna be at All Out. Its looking like a work to me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154897739249082368


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW does not need Punk and they don’t need a bang to make All Out a success - straight forward show will = happiness

The card is stacked, the venue is electric, the matches are going to be amazing.

.... but they’ll have a bang anyways, because these guys know what they’re doing


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> 75 times a year sounds like a good number. Meanwhile, WWE's top guys are all about to reach 100 and it's not even August yet. :lol


A bunch of WWE people have already bumped in more matches than AEW guys will have dates all year. 

Lets take a team AEW might be interested in, The Revival. They've already worked 98 matches in 2019. 98! 75 appearance, and say 10 percent of them they aren't bumping, shit, the amount of wear and tear on the body is probably close to a third what WWE asks out of them. 

What I'm saying is, The Revival working with AEW and MLW with Jim Cornette as manager confirmed...

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> That WWE comment makes me think its all a smoke screen. He's 100% gonna be at All Out. Its looking like a work to me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154897739249082368


I think it is a smoke screen as well


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Goldenboy on Twitter 
https://mobile.twitter.com/GoldenboyFTW/status/1155260203807457280

Massive upgrade over Marvez


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> Goldenboy on Twitter
> https://mobile.twitter.com/GoldenboyFTW/status/1155260203807457280
> 
> Massive upgrade over Marvez


Those teases


----------



## Chan Hung

Boy oh boy we're getting teased a lot with CM Punk here haha


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155219501992095747
Sounds like AEW is going to air a live television show from Jericho's Rock and Rager Cruise. It's scheduled from January 20-24th 2020 and has all the top AEW names announced as on it. So either they're not airing a show on Wednesday January 22nd OR they'll air it love from the ship. 

Cody, Omega, Bucks, MJF, Hangman, Jericho, JB, Nyla Rose, Britt Baker all announced so far. 

I mean I guess they could just have a show with Moxley, Penta/Fenix, SCU, Luchasaurus and others "left behind". 

Possibly have two locations - one in an arena somewhere and then break in for matches or just footage from the Cruise. I think this would be more likely.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> That WWE comment makes me think its all a smoke screen. He's 100% gonna be at All Out. Its looking like a work to me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154897739249082368


Not a smoke screen. Meltzer talked about this earlier. Punk is done with Wrestling and The Elite didn't took that interview well. Maybe things get better but atm he isn't joining the promotion.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

^Then he should have never been booked for Starrcast. Conrad doing that will cause AEW a LOT of problems.


----------



## Boldgerg

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Not a smoke screen. Meltzer talked about this earlier. Punk is done with Wrestling and The Elite didn't took that interview well. Maybe things get better but atm he isn't joining the promotion.


If it is a work then Metlzer will be 100% in on it, considering his relationship with The Elite/AEW. Not going to come out and say "yeah, you're right, he's secretly signed really!", is he?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Then he should have never been booked for Starrcast. Conrad doing that will cause AEW a LOT of problems.


What problems? Punk was announced for Starrcast. Not ALL OUT. AEW shouldn't be blamed for fan spectations and fantasy booking.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Boldgerg said:


> If it is a work then Metlzer will be 100% in on it, considering his relationship with The Elite/AEW. Not going to come out and say "yeah, you're right, he's secretly signed really!", is he?


Meltzer doesn't work people. If he's signed and they told him to keep it quiet he wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> What problems? Punk was announced for Starrcast. Not ALL OUT. AEW shouldn't be blamed for fan spectations and fantasy booking.


Starrcast just follows around AEW and books most of their talent for the event, and Conrad is connected to the company and even has bits in BTE where MJF is allowed back on Starrcast and the like.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Starrcast just follows around AEW and books most of their talent for the event, and Conrad is connected to the company and even has bits in BTE where MJF is allowed back on Starrcast and the like.


Starrcast isn't AEW. Talent from WWE, Impact, MLW and other promotions are invited as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Starrcast isn't AEW. Talent from WWE, Impact, MLW and other promotions are invited as well.


And WWE has pulled any of it's contracted talent because it's closely connected with AEW. Starrcast doesn't have events coincide with WWE PPV's or MLW shows - they follow around AEW. All their top draws are AEW names. Conrad appears on BTE, Conrad was at the AEW unveiling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yep... Starrcast and AEW might not be sisters

But they’re definitely cousins


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Not a smoke screen. Meltzer talked about this earlier. Punk is done with Wrestling and The Elite didn't took that interview well. Maybe things get better but atm he isn't joining the promotion.


Who the fuck cares what Meltzer says? Meltzer has been wrong about things so many times its hilarious. 


BTW, Punk is scheduled for 12:30 - 1:30PM on Aug 31st. So he'll have more than enough time to head to the Sears building.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> He's hosted their rallies and put on Starrcast conventions aligned with All In and Double or Nothing, but Thompson contends he doesn't get a paycheck and he revealed his relationship to AEW.
> 
> "Friend," Thompson said of his role. "I know the internet was abuzz this week when the AEW website had me listed as a member of the broadcast team. I don't know why that was a surprise as I hosted the first two rallies. I'm not calling anything at Double or Nothing. I don't have a contract with AEW. I'm great friends with Cody Rhodes and a bunch of those guys…But I've never received any compensation. I don't have a contract and I don't have any plans moving forward.
> 
> "Now that they have Jim Ross under contract, why in the world would they need me to host a rally or do anything like that? If they ask me to, will I? Absolutely. Those guys are my friends and I'll continue to support them.
> 
> "I don't have an official role and my role is the exact same as it was in January or February: a friend."





> With Thompson making it clear that he's not an AEW employee, he also made it clear that Starrcast is not an AEW event.
> 
> "As for if Starrcast is an AEW thing because we follow AEW events, that is not exactly true. The first Starrcast was based on All In which was a Cody Rhodes and Young Bucks production. Now, they are with AEW, so that's where I am," said Thompson.
> 
> "My loyalty to the Starrcast brand will always be with the man who believed in me and that's Cody Rhodes. So, while on paper Starrcast LLC is 100 percent me, in my heart and mind it's 50-50 with Cody/The Bucks and myself. Without those guys allowing me to try this last year in Chicago, there's no way we would be doing it now in Las Vegas."





> "If I'm honest, I expect if AEW continues to grow, they will have their own convention arm much like WWE has Axxess. That seems like a natural progression," revealed Thompson. "I won't compete with that and be the WrestleCon to AEW sort of like WrestleCon is to WrestleMania. WrestleCon has become their own brand so I'm never gonna swerve into that lane and try to do something like that during WrestleMania.
> 
> "At the same time, I don't know if I wanna compete with an AEW production. Those are my buddies and I don't wanna compete. I wanna do it with them or not at all. So I'm not following AEW, I'm following Cody Rhodes."


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...onds-to-rumors-of-him-working-for-aew-654196/

Nobody is arguing that Starrcast is OFFICIALLY a part of AEW. But there is no denying the connection between Starrcast and AEW is a strong one. 

I don't believe Conrad would have booked Punk without clearing it with AEW or Cody Rhodes in the very least. Maybe Cody signed off on it thinking it would be a good foot in the door to Punk. Maybe he is signed and this is all a work. 

Starrcast booking Punk raised expectations he's signed for AEW. Folks here are of that belief - if folks who spend their down time conversing on pro-wrestling message boards believe Punk being at Starrcast means it's likely he's signed for All In and AEW than what would a lay fan believe seeing CM Punk marketed at Starrcast?


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...onds-to-rumors-of-him-working-for-aew-654196/
> 
> I don't believe Conrad would have booked Punk without clearing it with AEW or Cody Rhodes in the very least. Maybe Cody signed off on it thinking it would be a good foot in the door to Punk. Maybe he is signed and this is all a work.
> 
> Starrcast booking Punk raised expectations he's signed for AEW. Folks here are of that belief - if folks who spend their down time conversing on pro-wrestling message boards believe Punk being at Starrcast means it's likely he's signed for All In and AEW than what would a lay fan believe seeing CM Punk marketed at Starrcast?


Everyone involved knew that announcing Punk at Starrcast was going to start the speculation train. There is no way Cody and Kahn would have been okay with this if he wasn't already signed, as a Punk no show at All Out would really put a damper on the event. 

I think its 100% a work and CM Punk's Starrcast announcement was simply a start to a return tease. Now more people are gonna buy the All Out PPV in anticipation he might show up. They obviously don't want to officially announce he'll be at All Out, but they definitely want people to talk about it and speculate. Once Cody said "I wouldn't doubt he'd go back to WWE" is when I knew it was 100% a work and anyone who can't see the obvious are just naive at this point.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There are times where Meltzer is wrong, and there are times where he is right. The dude obviously has some connections in higher places, but he definitely does not know EVERYTHING, nor does he really need to. People nowadays can't even form their own opinions on matches or shows, they just care what Meltzer has to say, it's pretty sad tbh.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I've said for the longest time that Punk' showing up at AEW. Just seems too serendipitous for it not to happen. The Cody comment about WWE just feels like a smokescreen. Then again, maybe we're all working ourselves with that.

Point is, I'm going down with the ship of Punk showing up at All Out. That being said, watch him show up in Toronto Summerlsam weekend. Usually happens when I'm super convinced of something, the exact opposite happens.


----------



## spiderguy252000

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Does anyone else worry that the Punk speculation will overshadow the main event? I would hate for the audience in the arena to be thinking ahead and waiting for a POSSIBLE Punk appearance. Its tricky. I could see a scenario where the fans fans get restless and not fully invest in the match because of the speculation. It doesnt help that Hangman isnt as over as he probably should be at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



spiderguy252000 said:


> Does anyone else worry that the Punk speculation will overshadow the main event? I would hate for the audience in the arena to be thinking ahead and waiting for a POSSIBLE Punk appearance. Its tricky. I could see a scenario where the fans fans get restless and not fully invest in the match because of the speculation. It doesnt help that Hangman isnt as over as he probably should be at this point.


I think the fatigue of seeing Mox vs. Omega, Bucks vs. Lucha Bros in a Ladder Match, Cody vs. Spears, etc. before the main event will have a bigger impact on the main event than the idea of Punk showing up.

But, even with a combination of those things, I think people will still be invested because we're still in the honeymoon phase of AEW, the fans respect AEW, and it's their first World Title match ever.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



spiderguy252000 said:


> Does anyone else worry that the Punk speculation will overshadow the main event? I would hate for the audience in the arena to be thinking ahead and waiting for a POSSIBLE Punk appearance. Its tricky. I could see a scenario where the fans fans get restless and not fully invest in the match because of the speculation. It doesnt help that Hangman isnt as over as he probably should be at this point.


The main event has already been greatly overshadowed by Moxley vs Omega (which is the real main event) ever since it was announced. Hasn't stopped the event from generating the greatest ticket demand in the history of pro wrestling. 

Also, Hangman was never over. This Punk situation has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Chan Hung

The video here by Meltzer suggests no way Punk is going to basically wrestle for AEW or be at All Out

https://youtu.be/6-e52xXe96w


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Dave :”I don’t know the nature of the conversations they had, wether it was calls or texts. It might have been texts....”

Yyyyeah... imma stop right there - about as much weight as all of us speculating on here


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> The video here by Meltzer suggests no way Punk is going to basically wrestle for AEW or be at All Out
> 
> https://youtu.be/6-e52xXe96w


I believe Marc Raimondi replied to Cody himself when Cody claimed Punk might have been misquoted. It's interesting that Meltzer got a reach out from a third party reporter (I believe he slipped a bit and said "she" at one point) trying to get a message to Rhodes not to make such an accusation - I know folks like to scream about "fake news" but when smaller time reporters only have their reputation to earn a living - if "misquote" is tied to Raimondi it could take future access to other athletes/celebs away from him if they don't trust him with their quotes and the like. 

I guess it was easier than to call Punk a liar. Which is basically what Cody is saying here, especially when Raimondi doubled down to promise he didn't misquote and the interview released by ESPN was basically a transcription. 

But what Punk said did paint the EVP's and even Khan in a pretty negative light - made them look like amateur hour with their text reach outs and blowing things out of proportion to sell the idea that Punk has more interest than he really does. 

At another level if this is a big work - they're pulling in legit reporter(s) into this who will not appreciate having their name sullied and livelihoods threatened by being used for a pro-wrestling angle. Sure it might be fun to work the people, but you'd also be picking up enemies you don't need for a fledgling company especially. 

I begin to wonder if Punk will be at Starrcast. Either he says "screw it" and pulls himself out or Cody and Co have Conrad break the deal because having Punk connected to AEW through his Starrcast appearance will cause fans to expect Punk to be at AO. But then some fans would claim that this would just be a continuation of the huge work. 

I've said all along that I thought Punk at Starrcast was a bad idea unless he was signed to AEW already. I wonder if Cody and Co okayed him being there in hopes that would be a bridge into getting him to sign. They might have just played themselves here. Hell if he's not signed, this could be Punk leveraging fan interest in a bigger offer, or angling for a Godfather offer from WWE. 

But I still can't accept that Khan himself or Jim Ross wouldn't have contacted Punk directly to gauge interest and see if a contract offer would be considered or a waste of time. 

Gun to my head I'd claim it's a work and he's signed. But I wouldn't bet money on that right now.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Here's my thoughts on Punk, who I'm a VERY big fan of btw.

Double or Nothing was a really great show, but Moxley showing up made it a feel like an incredible show and the most memorable night in wrestling for 2019. A real 'paradigm shift' if you will.

I'm hoping that All Out turns out to be another really great show, but if Punk does indeed show up at the end it will once again possibly turn it into another incredibly memorable night that could change the wrestling scene forever. 

Without him, AEW is in very good shape with plenty of buzz and mainstream momentum going into the weekly show on TNT. With him, we could be looking at something we haven't seen in the wrestling world in nearly 20 years. It would be just be an added bonus and even more icing on the cake.

Either way on October 2nd I'll be going nuts in the Capital One Arena. :lol :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Well if they hadn't signed Punk by now, the Starcast date is the only last time to maybe meet with Punk ie...Cody Khan or who ever and do last minute talks before the PPV


----------



## patpat

They already met punk in person cody said it, they never made him an offer by text. And I was convinced of this since day one, no way they didnt meet punk


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Marc is a trustworthy journalist in the MMA world for what it's worth.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tony is a guy who deals with a lot of contracts so I'm very skeptical here. We are also in a very tech-savvy generation where setting up emails and whatnot is often done through text or email. It's a very common occurrence in the business world. I really don't know what to believe at this point.

However, I will say this. Punk showing up would just be a giant cherry on top of everything All Out is going to be, in my eyes. I think the event will be great and I think although many of us will be disappointed, it won't be the type of disappointment that'll make or break the show. It'll just be disappointment of aw fuck, I guess he's never coming back, because this is as good a moment as any to do so.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I still believe he has signed and will be there. Working over reporters is a very Punk thing to do. Plus why would they tell anyone what they are actually doing? Fuck 'em. No way I would let some reporter spoil the biggest surprise in years. "Oh yeah, we signed Punk but don't tell anyone" These guys make a living on giving backstage info.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> The video here by Meltzer suggests no way Punk is going to basically wrestle for AEW or be at All Out
> 
> https://youtu.be/6-e52xXe96w


Jackass talks just like he writes — rambles all over the fucking place. About on par with listening to WWE announcers — makes me want to gouge my own eyes out. Get to the fucking point already. And he’s one of our main sources for ‘insider’ information? He’s an idiot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155840280630833158
Mmmm - Cody deleted the tweet i posted here

Basically was replying ‘Punk was never interested in coming’


----------



## Chan Hung

Ticket prices are posted online for the TV show

Basically they are:

$250- which include a seat within the first three rows of floor ringside sections and the location includes in all elite wrestling design commemorative collectors take-home chair once the event is over

$90

$75

$50

$35

$20

I'd so go if I was close ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They go on sale Friday.

It will sell out quickly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Ticket prices are posted online for the TV show
> 
> Basically they are:
> 
> $250- which include a seat within the first three rows of floor ringside sections and the location includes in all elite wrestling design commemorative collectors take-home chair once the event is over
> 
> $90
> 
> $75
> 
> $50
> 
> $35
> 
> $20
> 
> I'd so go if I was close ?


Those are good prices!


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Those prices are great.

What's the update on Marty? Is his ROH contract up yet?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They'll have to announce the rest of their dates soon - probably after a hopefully quick sell out on Friday for their inaugural television show. I mean if October 2nd show tickets go on sale August 2nd, than shouldn't the 9th, 16th, 23rd need to be put on sale soon themselves? Or do they have more time because they're likelier smaller venues. Also could the be interested in gauging Oct 2nd ticket sale pace to decide which venues to book for the shows closely after? 

I think dropping down to 8000-10K range as soon as October 9th show is the way to go.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155840280630833158
> Mmmm - Cody deleted the tweet i posted here
> 
> Basically was replying ‘Punk was never interested in coming’


At this point you can read all this stuff to fit your preconceived notion. Cody has to know internet is forever so tweeting and deleting could be a guerrilla marketing tactic in a way. 

Or you could see it as an honest expression of exasperation at the situation (ie Punk not coming in and it's became a shit show in a way) before realizing it's a can o' worms and delete it quickly.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Those prices are great.
> 
> What's the update on Marty? Is his ROH contract up yet?


He signed a six month extension in April so that means Scurll deal will be up in November


----------



## Sensei Utero

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think folk need to stop getting their hopes up over the whole Punk thing. Evidence clearly states he won't be there. If it happens, it happens...if it doesn't, it doesn't. Won't leave as disappointed if/when he doesn't show up.

Really do hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm ALL IN on trying to get in on those $90 tickets. It would be amazing if they got another quick sellout but for my sake I just hope it takes a little longer than a few minutes so I can get seats.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> He signed a six month extension in April so that means Scurll deal will be up in November


Ahh... that's a shame :/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

THIS! This is some GREAT news!

The segments with him an MJF!! :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155902799122751494


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Chris did a great job in the 2nd episode of Road to All Out.

Good addition.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

CVV is a good hire. There really is no real career in outside reporting on wrestling - he did well to establish his name, but companies would rather keep that stuff in house so they can control it. I know he has WWE guys in the past, but I suspect they started pulling availability when CVV became more connected to AEW. 

He likely replaces Shiavone in the idea/role they had envisioned for him, at least in the short term. Will be interesting to see how they use him as an interviewer - could they unscripted in-character interviews? I think CVV would be better at the "Jim Ross Sit-Downs" with talent sooner than later. I mean I get using JR now for his gravitas and him being a known entity, but JR comes off a little garbled in these now.


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Sensei Utero said:


> I think folk need to stop getting their hopes up over the whole Punk thing. Evidence clearly states he won't be there. If it happens, it happens...if it doesn't, it doesn't. Won't leave as disappointed if/when he doesn't show up.
> 
> Really do hope I'm wrong though.


What you talking bout Willis the top five threads in the AEW section are currently all CM Punk baby.

:evil


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

CVV will be great for AEW. We’ve seen him in Road to All Out #2 take over the Control Center, and he did it well. He also has shown he can thrive with in-character interviews, like the one he with MJF.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MOX said:


> What you talking bout Willis the top five threads in the AEW section are currently all CM Punk baby.
> 
> :evil


Two of those five are your shitposts, and one of the others could easily be merged with another existing one. So really there is a whopping TWO threads on Punk in the AEW section. You make shitposts about him but then include them in your whine total here.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> THIS! This is some GREAT news!
> 
> The segments with him an MJF!! :banderas
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155902799122751494


FUCK YEAH! Chris is awesome.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> He signed a six month extension in April so that means Scurll deal will be up in November


This gets me wondering — everybody keeps talking about AEW vs WWE, but what about ROH. AEW is looking more and more like what ROH aspires to be, and I can see a lot of talent getting sucked out of there as contracts expire. AEW could end up putting more of a hurting on ROH and Impact than anybody else, however unintentionally. 




Sensei Utero said:


> I think folk need to stop getting their hopes up over the whole Punk thing. Evidence clearly states he won't be there. If it happens, it happens...if it doesn't, it doesn't. Won't leave as disappointed if/when he doesn't show up.
> 
> Really do hope I'm wrong though.


Exactly where I’m at. Would love to see him signed, but it’s not the end of the world if he doesn’t. Plenty of other talent in the company and other promotions to build up. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> THIS! This is some GREAT news!
> 
> The segments with him an MJF!! :banderas
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155902799122751494


Awesome news. The guy obviously has a genuine passion for the business. Great add for the company.


----------



## Chan Hung

Glad they SIGNED Chris. I guess he will do backstage segments as well as the Control Center since Tony Schivanie cant


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

OK we can finally stop the "I hope Tenille Dashwood debuts on this show" talk since she just signed with Impact, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> OK we can finally stop the "I hope Tenille Dashwood debuts on this show" talk since she just signed with Impact, lol.


Really? Damn. Oh well.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho mocks the recent "Don't text me offers" from Punk. Skip to 10:06. At what point will people realize its a damn work?


----------



## Aedubya

Pity about Ms Dashwood

I guess we'll have to settle for Ms Bordeaux....


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> OK we can finally stop the "I hope Tenille Dashwood debuts on this show" talk since she just signed with Impact, lol.


A missed opportunity for both I think. But Tenille probably trusts D'Amore, Callis, Storm to book her and the division properly over whatever Brandi's ideas are for AEW. Assuming of course AEW even made her an offer as Brandi is on record saying they want to focus on the women signed right now before adding others. 

Tenille vs Tessa is something I had eventually hoped to see in AEW. Maybe I'll have to check it out when it happens in Impact if there is buzz coming out of it.

I hope AEW is sitting on a bunch of signings waiting until television to roll them out because they don't have the roster for 2 hours weekly, especially with the idea that they don't want to have to book every wrestler every week. Also injuries happen in wrestling. 

(Unless every match will be 15+ minutes)

Only name we know that could be signed is indie big man Wardlow, which we know from the RtDoN white board easter egg mention.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope AEW is sitting on a bunch of signings waiting until television to roll them out because they don't have the roster for 2 hours weekly, especially with the idea that they don't want to have to book every wrestler every week. Also injuries happen in wrestling.
> 
> (Unless every match will be 15+ minutes)


That's where I have to STRONGLY disagree with you. They have 36 signed male wrestlers on their website and 11 signed women. Plenty of variety there with only one show a week to worry about.

For comparison sake, Smackdown also has 36 male wrestlers and 14 female but a large chunk of that is never seen on TV or aren't active currently.

Signings are obviously gonna come but with how deep their tag division is they're not gonna have any problem filling out 2 hours of TV.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope AEW is sitting on a bunch of signings waiting until television to roll them out because they don't have the roster for 2 hours weekly, especially with the idea that they don't want to have to book every wrestler every week. Also injuries happen in wrestling.
> 
> (Unless every match will be 15+ minutes)
> 
> Only name we know that could be signed is indie big man Wardlow, which we know from the RtDoN white board easter egg mention.





Corey said:


> That's where I have to STRONGLY disagree with you. They have 36 signed male wrestlers on their website and 11 signed women. Plenty of variety there with only one show a week to worry about.
> 
> For comparison sake, Smackdown also has 36 male wrestlers and 14 female but a large chunk of that is never seen on TV or aren't active currently.
> 
> Signings are obviously gonna come but with how deep their tag division is they're not gonna have any problem filling out 2 hours of TV.


Corey took the words out of my mouth.

AEW's got a super deep tag division, enough big name guys like Mox, Jericho, Omega, Cody, etc. and then guys like MJF, Havoc, Allin, and several others in the mid card. This along with plenty of women they're trying to build and lastly their talent imports from AAA, OWE, etc.

So for a 2 hour weekly show? They have enough guys and girls to roll with. They're are going to be plenty of weeks for examples they can't fit all their tag teams on one show, or even 2 shows. Same thing goes for their younger talent.

Now obviously you keep scouting talent. If they can get a guy like Punk or Tessa Blanchard, obviously you do. And they could deal with having more size on their roster. But they already have a pretty deep and diverse roster. And I wouldn't say that they don't have enough talent for a 2 hour show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I would say, the only thing to keep in mind is - they are not going to waste 50 min of their two hours on long in-ring promos

So, there is more time to fill

+ they have a deep tag div - the best out there right now - bit a single match takes up 4 to 6 names

So... one or two more signings isn’t the worst idea


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope AEW is sitting on a bunch of signings waiting until television to roll them out because they don't have the roster for 2 hours weekly, especially with the idea that they don't want to have to book every wrestler every week. Also injuries happen in wrestling.
> 
> (Unless every match will be 15+ minutes)
> 
> Only name we know that could be signed is indie big man Wardlow, which we know from the RtDoN white board easter egg mention.


Actually it's the opposite they have too many people to get every one on tv every week. With commercials where talking about hour and 25 to 30 minute of tv time. Basically that's 5-6 matches a show mixed in with some promos


You likely have 1-2 woman's matches a week, 1-2 singles matches and 1-2 tag team matches depending on the week. Considering they plan to do woman's singles championship, woman's tag and do tag team tournament. With AEW putting focus on woman's division and woman's tag. 

Along with spending time on tag division. We mostly likely will only get two singles matches a week featuring guys like Moxley, Omega, Cody, Page, Pac, MJF, Spears, Jericho, Allin, Cima, Sabain, Dustin Rhodes, Janela, Havoc, Guevara, Daniels and Sonny Kiss in most weeks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156039764149059585
I think it's going to be Cody Vs Moxley


----------



## Chan Hung

The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156039764149059585
> I think it's going to be Cody Vs Moxley


Wow that's incredibly early to announce that much ahead of time which shows you that these guys are pretty much forward-thinking as far as their booking goes but at the same time since the tickets are going on sale I think this week unless I'm wrong then it's also a good move


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This confirms that Cody is winning at All Out, as I told everyone. Since he will be in the first match announced for TV, I'm assuming it's going to be one of the bigger ones on the card. Highly unlikely that he goes into that match having lost two in a row (at FFTF and All Out.)

Cody over Spears is the right decision.


----------



## imthegame19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I would say, the only thing to keep in mind is - they are not going to waste 50 min of their two hours on long in-ring promos
> 
> So, there is more time to fill
> 
> + they have a deep tag div - the best out there right now - bit a single match takes up 4 to 6 names
> 
> So... one or two more signings isn’t the worst idea


True but they also will give more time to matches. So we're still looking at likely 5 matches on most shows. Yes some weeks they will squeeze in six. But I expect woman's singles/tag and male tag to take up big chunk of the show. Keep in mind 2 hour show is closer to 90 minutes with commercials. I also don't think top guys will wrestle each other very often unless they build up to a show. 


I think males singles is gonna feature two of Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Page and Omega. Taking turns wrestling guys like MJF, Allin, Spears, Pac, Sabain, Daniels, Cima, Dustin Rhodes, Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc etc. I don't think AEW is gonna blow through big match ups between the top guys like WWE does. They will be patient and space matches out. I think type of cards we got for Fight for the Fallen and Fyter Fest is good idea what we will get on tv just few and shorter versions of those matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

Probably Cody vs Moxley as well...hmmmmm.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> This confirms that Cody is winning at All Out, as I told everyone. Since he will be in the first match announced for TV, I'm assuming it's going to be one of the bigger ones on the card. Highly unlikely that he goes into that match having lost two in a row (at FFTF and All Out.)
> 
> Cody over Spears is the right decision.


Depends on what the match is. Plus doesn't matter what happens at All Out. Tickets will be already sold for this show 29 days before All Out. If the match is something like Cody/Allin rematch. It could very well mean Cody losing at All Out and get big win on first show to make up for losing to Spears.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The idea that they’re going to keep records (So-and-so is 6-0-1!!!) is going to be interesting to see how they negotiate those waters.

You’d have to assume most of the main eventers are going to be protected, which means you’re going to have an upper card that wins most of the time, a lower card that loses most of the time and some .500-ish guys in between.

To me that makes for a slow build to take someone up the card into the main event scene ... a guy who is 2-8-3 is going to have to win every week for a while to get there ... which means it’s going to be real obvious without much in the way of surprises if Darby Allin or whoever is going to go on a streak.

That could lead to some criticism of “so-and-so is getting buried” that might not go over well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> The idea that they’re going to keep records (So-and-so is 6-0-1!!!) is going to be interesting to see how they negotiate those waters.
> 
> You’d have to assume most of the main eventers are going to be protected, which means you’re going to have an upper card that wins most of the time, a lower card that loses most of the time and some .500-ish guys in between.
> 
> To me that makes for a slow build to take someone up the card into the main event scene ... a guy who is 2-8-3 is going to have to win every week for a while to get there ... which means it’s going to be real obvious without much in the way of surprises if Darby Allin or whoever is going to go on a streak.
> 
> *That could lead to some criticism of “so-and-so is getting buried” that might not go over well.*


A big concern, could you imagine if people like Sami Zayn were in title qualifying matches and their W/L record was being promoted. Zayn is like 0-7 since returning.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine if WCW Prime Goldberg was there 80-0? Haha. He would have eaten the roster 2 times ×+


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> The idea that they’re going to keep records (So-and-so is 6-0-1!!!) is going to be interesting to see how they negotiate those waters.
> 
> You’d have to assume most of the main eventers are going to be protected, which means you’re going to have an upper card that wins most of the time, a lower card that loses most of the time and some .500-ish guys in between.
> 
> To me that makes for a slow build to take someone up the card into the main event scene ... a guy who is 2-8-3 is going to have to win every week for a while to get there ... which means it’s going to be real obvious without much in the way of surprises if Darby Allin or whoever is going to go on a streak.
> 
> That could lead to some criticism of “so-and-so is getting buried” that might not go over well.


I've gotten the feeling it'll be less rigid like say the NFL's win-loss record stat, and more like the Gabe Sapolsky booking style of acknowledging wins-losses a la ROH & EVOLVE. Where they'll be enhanced on commentary/promos to feed into a story if need-be (like Omega's recently vs CIMA), or if someone isn't winning a lot, they can pipe in "they have to win in order to really be a factor here" etc.

I could be way off, of course.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wish Cody would change his legal name to Cody Rhodes to be able to use the full name in AEW. One names are usually terrible and mocked when Vince shortens them in WWE - especially when it's the first name, and Cody is a rather "millennial" first name to boot. Being announced as "The American Nightmare Cody Rhodes" is so much better as doing press for MSM over just being mentioned and quoted as "Cody". 

Now maybe this isn't the ultimate loophole. I mean Hellwig did change his name to Warrior to still use it, but did WWE fight it and UW just didn't give a shit? Ryan Reeves changed his name to Ryback Reeves or something to gt around the wwe trademark ownership issue - but he's not wrestling anywhere. WWE would probably fight that if he tried to wrestle for a major promotion again. 

But if it would allow Cody to be "Cody Rhodes" on AEW programming it is something he definitely should do.


----------



## dmc1892

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

sorry if this has been asked ive not been on for quite some time but when will AEW be starting TNT?


----------



## Britz94xD

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



dmc1892 said:


> sorry if this has been asked ive not been on for quite some time but when will AEW be starting TNT?


October 2nd


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah... i’m not so sure Cody is winning like some are on here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156042759905714177


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> True but they also will give more time to matches. So we're still looking at likely 5 matches on most shows. Yes some weeks they will squeeze in six. But I expect woman's singles/tag and male tag to take up big chunk of the show. Keep in mind 2 hour show is closer to 90 minutes with commercials. I also don't think top guys will wrestle each other very often unless they build up to a show.
> 
> 
> I think males singles is gonna feature two of Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Page and Omega. Taking turns wrestling guys like MJF, Allin, Spears, Pac, Sabain, Daniels, Cima, Dustin Rhodes, Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc etc. I don't think AEW is gonna blow through big match ups between the top guys like WWE does. They will be patient and space matches out. I think type of cards we got for Fight for the Fallen and Fyter Fest is good idea what we will get on tv just few and shorter versions of those matches.


All 100%

Only thing I would say in the opposite column again is that they will also not have their top stars on each show - they’ve said as much

And there is the potential Saturday smaller house show they mentioned (somewhere)

And then add injuries 

So, with all of that, IMO as top singles guys

Mox, Cody, Kenny, Y2J, hangman, Pac, Spears is not enough

2 or 3 more will be a big help to them

On an aside note, I hope Mox brings his son ‘Shooter’ Umino and they form a sensei / student tag team


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wish Cody would change his legal name to Cody Rhodes to be able to use the full name in AEW. One names are usually terrible and mocked when Vince shortens them in WWE - especially when it's the first name, and Cody is a rather "millennial" first name to boot. Being announced as "The American Nightmare Cody Rhodes" is so much better as doing press for MSM over just being mentioned and quoted as "Cody".


He did, and he did so back when he was in high school. His full legal name is Cody Garrett Runnels Rhodes.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Matthew Castillo said:


> He did, and he did so back when he was in high school. His full legal name is Cody Garrett Runnels Rhodes.


So he chooses to just be "Cody"? It seems like they're always skirting things to make sure everybody knows he's a Rhodes without using it as his last name. "Cody and his wife Brandi Rhodes" or "Accompanies by Brandi Rhodes, the American Nightmare Cody". Doesn't make a lick of sense to me. And if he changed it back in high school then he would have even more legal claim to use it in AEW as he used it before he was ever in the wrestling business. 

He's not running from the lineage in any way - always referencing Dusty, American Nightmare is homage to American Dream monicker, he has Dream across his chest, he fought "The Natural Dustin Rhodes" at DoN, makes reference to "more than just one royal family in wrestling", his wife Brandi carries the last name on AEW television. I guess he thinks stand alone "Cody" is better. I'll never understand it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So he chooses to just be "Cody"? It seems like they're always skirting things to make sure everybody knows he's a Rhodes without using it as his last name. "Cody and his wife Brandi Rhodes" or "Accompanies by Brandi Rhodes, the American Nightmare Cody". Doesn't make a lick of sense to me. And if he changed it back in high school then he would have even more legal claim to use it in AEW as he used it before he was ever in the wrestling business.
> 
> He's not running from the lineage in any way - always referencing Dusty, American Nightmare is homage to American Dream monicker, he has Dream across his chest, he fought "The Natural Dustin Rhodes" at DoN, makes reference to "more than just one royal family in wrestling", his wife Brandi carries the last name on AEW television. I guess he thinks stand alone "Cody" is better. I'll never understand it.


I heard and interview once where he admitted he was just hard headed

Basically the fact that tried to stop him from using the name, made him go ‘FU’ - i’ll just be Cody and show you I’ll make it

He admitted it was just his own ego getting in the way

Can’t remember the interview - but i remember the conversation


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah... i’m not so sure Cody is winning like some are on here
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156042759905714177


If this is a high profile match, which I assume it is, since it's the first one ever announced for TV and they are announcing it just days before tickets go on sale, then he definitely is. He won't be taking a loss if he has to look credible going into their first ever TV episode.

Spears' tweet is something you'd expect from an opponent, but it's just a giveaway that Cody is winning. "Are you going to make it that far?" Yes, he will, since this is literally the first TV match they will start a build for.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's Sammy Guevara.

Ok, I was wrong. This is an absolute dud of a match, and it doesn't at all indicate that Cody will be winning.

This wasn't the high profile match I was expecting, but obviously they will need to announce one before tickets go on sale later in the week.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody vs Guevara or however u spell it to air on TNT.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> If this is a high profile match, which I assume it is, since it's the first one ever announced for TV and they are announcing it just days before tickets go on sale, then he definitely is. He won't be taking a loss if he has to look credible going into their first ever TV episode.
> 
> Spears' tweet is something you'd expect from an opponent, but it's just a giveaway that Cody is winning. "Are you going to make it that far?" Yes, he will, since this is literally the first TV match they will start a build for.


Tell me again how Cody is winning


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tell me again how Cody is winning


He may very well still win (at least he should) but it won't be because of this underwhelming match that was just announced.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody vs Guevara :meh


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Considering tickets go on sale in what, 3 days? They won't be announcing another match. They can only announce so much without All Out taking place. There's nothing wrong with Cody vs Sammy as a match announced for the show. It'll be a good showing for Sammy.

Going into TV, we'll have the World Champion crowned, we'll be aware of what the Women's Championship looks like and likely how the champion will be crowned, and we have the tag team title tournament. I doubt we'll know much of anything else until *AFTER* All Out.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Better get Sammy Guevara a win on the AO pre-show or something. Kid can work and has enough experience not to shit the bed on live national television but he lost to Sabian at DoN pre-show and then was on the winning side at FftF, but was the least noticeable in and out of it as Spears and MJF were also on his team and Janela, Allin and Havok have a AO match out of their loss in that match. 

Maybe Guevara vs Sonny Kiss on the pre-show. Along with SCU vs JB/Lucha/Stunt and maybe a Joshi match.

Not for nothing, but if this was the match they were going with, they were better served to leave the card unannounced. People could have fantasy booked it in their minds and would have tuned in for that. This match isn't going to sell one more ticket on August 3rd or make somebody not planning to watch to tune in now. 

I will say with this match announced - maybe Sammy now has more interest in the Spears vs Cody match and potentially could involve himself in some way. 

We'll have to see how this builds between now and October 2nd.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Considering tickets go on sale in what, 3 days? They won't be announcing another match. They can only announce so much without All Out taking place. There's nothing wrong with Cody vs Sammy as a match announced for the show. It'll be a good showing for Sammy.
> 
> Going into TV, we'll have the World Champion crowned, we'll be aware of what the Women's Championship looks like and likely how the champion will be crowned, and we have the tag team title tournament. I doubt we'll know much of anything else until *AFTER* All Out.


They'll have to announce another match, one with either Moxley or Jericho, before tickets go on sale. They can't go into Friday with only Cody vs Guevara announced.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering tickets go on sale in what, 3 days? They won't be announcing another match. They can only announce so much without All Out taking place. There's nothing wrong with Cody vs Sammy as a match announced for the show. It'll be a good showing for Sammy.
> 
> Going into TV, we'll have the World Champion crowned, we'll be aware of what the Women's Championship looks like and likely how the champion will be crowned, and we have the tag team title tournament. I doubt we'll know much of anything else until *AFTER* All Out.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll have to announce another match, one with either Moxley or Jericho, before tickets go on sale. They can't go into Friday with only Cody vs Guevara announced.
Click to expand...

I think they're in a tough spot... in a way they don't want to make it too obvious with matches because it could give away the all out results but yeah I see your point


----------



## patpat

Calm down folk they know what they are doing lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Bummer. Guevara Is one of my least favorite guys on the roster right now. He’s got the moves, but he doesn’t have IT.


----------



## Chan Hung

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Bummer. Guevara Is one of my least favorite guys on the roster right now. He’s got the moves, but he doesn’t have IT.


I agree not too excited for this match but could be a nice little opener for the show. Could also be more to this story.


----------



## imthegame19

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Bummer. Guevara Is one of my least favorite guys on the roster right now. He’s got the moves, but he doesn’t have IT.


That's fine Sammy doesn't have to be future main event guy. He could be a good performing mid card guy. These are the type of matches we should expect on AEW tv. They are smart aren't going to give away all big match ups on tv every week like WWE does. So when they do big matches on ppv we haven't seen them 20 times already. Sure they will have big match every once in a while. But spend week or two promoting it I'm sure. What we saw at Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen card wise is what we will get on tv.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> That's fine Sammy doesn't have to be future main event guy. He could be a good performing mid card guy. These are the type of matches we should expect on AEW tv. They are smart aren't going to give away all big match ups on tv every week like WWE does. So when they do big matches on ppv we haven't seen them 20 times already. Sure they will have big match every once in a while. But spend week or two promoting it I'm sure. What we saw at Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen card wise is what we will get on tv.


That's fair enough. No one expects them to burn through PPV caliber matches on TV. However, this is their first episode of TV ever, and it will also be the biggest arena they will have performed in front of. This can't be the only match you announce prior to tickets going on sale. Surely they know that, and will announce a Moxley and/or Jericho match on Thursday.


----------



## Aedubya

Chris Cyborg & Jack Swagger would be immense too


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> The idea that they’re going to keep records (So-and-so is 6-0-1!!!) is going to be interesting to see how they negotiate those waters.
> 
> You’d have to assume most of the main eventers are going to be protected, which means you’re going to have an upper card that wins most of the time, a lower card that loses most of the time and some .500-ish guys in between.
> 
> To me that makes for a slow build to take someone up the card into the main event scene ... a guy who is 2-8-3 is going to have to win every week for a while to get there ... which means it’s going to be real obvious without much in the way of surprises if Darby Allin or whoever is going to go on a streak.
> 
> That could lead to some criticism of “so-and-so is getting buried” that might not go over well.


Keeping official records will be terrible for all the reasons you named once they really are up and running. Then it just begs for some of the lower card guys with big egos tonget disenfranchised. Being a low card guy already implies you're a loser. But the company is telling fans via your official record you're a loser.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> That's fair enough. No one expects them to burn through PPV caliber matches on TV. However, this is their first episode of TV ever, and it will also be the biggest arena they will have performed in front of. This can't be the only match you announce prior to tickets going on sale. Surely they know that, and will announce a Moxley and/or Jericho match on Thursday.


I think they will announce one more match probably on Thursday. That will feature one of Moxley, Jericho or Omega I bet. Remember they announced Moxley/Omega day before All Out tickets went on sale. I'm not It sure if they will be big match ups though. We might get something like Jericho/Sabain or Moxley/Allin or Omega/Daniels type matches. Or it coykd be Omega/Bucks vs Moxley /Lucha Bros type tag match too.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't think there will be wins and losses counted and put on screen in so much maybe recent streaks mentioned, or maybe a "last 10 matches" record keeping. Also it means you're not going to be on a losing streak and then get a title match (let alone win it like Jinder Mahal, and others). 

Somebody who is 8-2 in last ten would have a better claim to a title shot or title eliminator match than a person who was rocking a 6-4 or 5-5 record. But this wouldn't bury a now "jobber" who might be 2-8 in last 10 and 5-20 over the first year from turning it around slowly and rocking a 7-3 record in their last ten and earning move up the ladder and potentially a title shot.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I gotta say choosing Cody vs. Guevara as (presumably) the lone match announced for the first TV show before tix go on sale is a very odd choice. :lol Everyone thought Cody would be facing somewhat of a marquee name.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Definitely an odd choice but it should be a good match. Cody will get the win but Guevara will come out looking better than ever I bet. I like what I have seen from Guevara so far. 

They’ll probably announce obe more, high-profile match.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> They'll have to announce another match, one with either Moxley or Jericho, before tickets go on sale. They can't go into Friday with only Cody vs Guevara announced.


Uh yes they can lol. They could've gone into it with zero matches announced for all people cared.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I just saw the AEW pricing (from a video). Let me tell you the pricing is very attracting overall. The tickets start at $20 and I think max out to $250 on their first show on TNT. That is really gona attract tons of fans at those prices. If they can run a great first show and with those prices expect it to be amazing overall.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



li/<o said:


> I just saw the AEW pricing (from a video). Let me tell you the pricing is very attracting overall. The tickets start at $20 and I think max out to $250 on their first show on TNT. That is really gona attract tons of fans at those prices. If they can run a great first show and with those prices expect it to be amazing overall.


100%

I always feel 50 to 80 bucks is where I am for a ticket

So, these are very good prices


----------



## li/<o

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> 100%
> 
> I always feel 50 to 80 bucks is where I am for a ticket
> 
> So, these are very good prices


Exactly $50 to $80 bucks is something more reasonable especially if the show is good you know. If they do an amazing first show you can expect all sell outs with AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> That's fine Sammy doesn't have to be future main event guy. He could be a good performing mid card guy. These are the type of matches we should expect on AEW tv. They are smart aren't going to give away all big match ups on tv every week like WWE does. So when they do big matches on ppv we haven't seen them 20 times already. Sure they will have big match every once in a while. But spend week or two promoting it I'm sure. What we saw at Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen card wise is what we will get on tv.


Could not agree more that they shouldn’t be spamming the best matches on tv — tv should be building up to the big matches on ppv. No complaints there at all. I just think Guevara is one of those bad indy-look guys — you know, the ones people complain about that are all work rate and no personality — that I don’t think is gonna do the brand any favors out of the gate. Something about him just isn’t clicking with me, same with Sabian. On the other hand, the match could end up with a lot of flash, which isn’t a bad thing for tv. Like I keep telling everybody else, everybody isn’t gonna love everybody on the roster. I figure there’s gonna be a few who don’t punch my ticket, and I’m ok with that.



Aedubya said:


> Chris Cyborg & Jack Swagger would be immense too


Ya know, that’s not such a bad idea.



Corey said:


> I gotta say choosing Cody vs. Guevara as (presumably) the lone match announced for the first TV show before tix go on sale is a very odd choice. :lol Everyone thought Cody would be facing somewhat of a marquee name.


Well, what better way to build up new stars — one more very good reason _not_ to spam marquee matches on weekly tv.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Sammy is a born douchey heel - he screams it. Like a ‘jake paul’ type youtube star

Will be interesting how he develops


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Has anybody noticed that Luchasaurus seems to have trouble lifting and then walking with JB on his back. JB is what 140lbs, so it's basically a 140lb squat. Admittedly a bit trickier than a barbell across your back with the uneven load of a human sitting upright, but he struggles more than he should. The wrestler behind the gimmick had a pretty serious back issue IIRC and probably can't lift/train heavy - but then it's probably not wise to be doing the carrying bit either. 

I wonder if Marko Stunt's inclusion with the duo is to maybe transition to Stunt being carried on Luchasaurus' shoulders.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Has anybody noticed that Luchasaurus seems to have trouble lifting and then walking with JB on his back. JB is what 140lbs, so it's basically a 140lb squat. Admittedly a bit trickier than a barbell across your back with the uneven load of a human sitting upright, but he struggles more than he should. The wrestler behind the gimmick had a pretty serious back issue IIRC and probably can't lift/train heavy - but then it's probably not wise to be doing the carrying bit either.
> 
> I wonder if Marko Stunt's inclusion with the duo is to maybe transition to Stunt being carried on Luchasaurus' shoulders.


I think here it's more a question of balance


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

[hide][/hide]


Raye said:


> Uh yes they can lol. They could've gone into it with zero matches announced for all people cared.


Not if they want to sell out 18,000 seats. They need to announce matches for their top stars to create hype and get people excited. The fact that it's an historic event will definitely help them, and they'll sell a ton of tickets based on that alone, but they will need more than that to sell out.

They'll probably add a Moxley or Jericho match on Thursday.

On a related note, I'd like to see entire match cards announced prior to every weekly episode, and they should have their guys cut promos on one another leading up to each episode, like they do in their "Road To" videos. Would be a great way to create buzz each week.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> **** hidden content ****
> 
> Not if they want to sell out 18,000 seats. They need to announce matches for their top stars to create hype and get people excited. The fact that it's an historic event will definitely help them, and they'll sell a ton of tickets based on that alone, but they will need more than that to sell out.
> 
> They'll probably add a Moxley or Jericho match on Thursday.
> 
> On a related note, I'd like to see entire match cards announced prior to every weekly episode, and they should have their guys cut promos on one another leading up to each episode, like they do in their "Road To" videos. Would be a great way to create buzz each week.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156350106242822144


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Showtime is 7:30 ET.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154060110215467009





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd probably have kept the WH out of the promotional stuff.
> 
> Any bets on the first match? I'm calling a tag team triple threat match involving Private Party vs Best Friends vs SCU





krtgolfing said:


> :eyeroll




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155871949962321922
Interesting new promotional photo - notice the difference?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156350106242822144


We all knew he'd be on the show. I still prefer my idea of announcing the full card prior to each episode, and building it via "Road To" type videos each week. You don't need a series of them like they have for the PPVs - one per week would do.

Granted, it's still months away, so they have plenty of time. But they should probably announce at least one big match before Friday.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> We all knew he'd be on the show. I still prefer my idea of announcing the full card prior to each episode, and building it via "Road To" type videos each week. You don't need a series of them like they have for the PPVs - one per week would do.
> 
> Granted, it's still months away, so they have plenty of time. But they should probably announce at least one big match before Friday.


Because it's the first show - sure we know who's going to be there. But future shows will not have every wrestler at every event. So Mox could not appear on Oct 9th for example, then appear on a couple then miss a couple. 

Each television show should build to the next one. No need for an internet show to then build to the next show. They have 2 hours a week - use that time to tell the complete story and set up for next week.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Because it's the first show - sure we know who's going to be there. But future shows will not have every wrestler at every event. So Mox could not appear on Oct 9th for example, then appear on a couple then miss a couple.
> 
> Each television show should build to the next one. No need for an internet show to then build to the next show. They have 2 hours a week - use that time to tell the complete story and set up for next week.


Of course they should build from one episode to another. I didn't suggest that they replace promos on their show with online promos. The promos/video packages should be supplementary to what they do on TV, in order to keep fans engaged throughout the week.


----------



## Chan Hung

Theyll still.need to beef up the roster...

I expect PAC to be added to the roster. Hopefully they sign John Morrison. Jacob Fatu would be amazing.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> We all knew he'd be on the show. I still prefer my idea of announcing the full card prior to each episode, and building it via "Road To" type videos each week. You don't need a series of them like they have for the PPVs - one per week would do.
> 
> Granted, it's still months away, so they have plenty of time. But they should probably announce at least one big match before Friday.


I doubt any "big" matches get announced until after the PPV, it logically doesn't make sense to announce any big matches heading into All Out.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just saw Brandi's spergfest on twitter from a few days ago. So much for her narcissism being a work. I'm sure some crazy person did threaten her but it's the fucking internet and this happens to famous people all the time. It's dishonest to group in everyone giving her shit in with the one or two people who might've been crossing the line. "Can't please everyone and I'm not going anywhere." Compare this to Cody saying he wants the fans to hold them accountable. If the women's division were great outside of Brandi then I could maybe appreciate it in spite of her but it's underwhelming as it is, let alone with her obnoxious ass being such a prominent figure in it.


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Just saw Brandi's spergfest on twitter from a few days ago. So much for her narcissism being a work. I'm sure some crazy person did threaten her but it's the fucking internet and this happens to famous people all the time. It's dishonest to group in everyone giving her shit in with the one or two people who might've been crossing the line. "Can't please everyone and I'm not going anywhere." Compare this to Cody saying he wants the fans to hold them accountable. If the women's division were great outside of Brandi then I could maybe appreciate it in spite of her but it's underwhelming as it is, let alone with her obnoxious ass being such a prominent figure in it.


Their women division I think isnt completed yet, they haven't announced everyone. You have people like Ford and Gibbs who didnt even appear yet and who they will build on tv. Plus they said not every talent is announced , and the division will also rely on joshis quite a bit so unlike most I think their women division will be fine. 
But Brandi needs to fuck off already, "I am not going anywhere" if she thinks she is almighty then she is wrong, fan backlash and heavy reaction can make any company react, even wwe gave in multiple times. So if she wants to upset the fans and get go away heat she will follow the destiny of the librarians and will only have twitter to whine. 
She is such an annoying prick, one of the only negative from aew for me.....


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

We'll see how their women's division shapes up. Hard to imagine who is even available at the moment. The fact that they need to rely on Joshi women for padding is a bit of a worry. Agreed on Brandi though. They haven't even had their first TV show and one of their figureheads is already antagonizing fan complaints. Cody said he actually wants to hear feedback from fans so maybe he should keep his wifey in line. The "they're a heel excuse" didn't fly when HHH, Steph and Vince blamed the fans for not being happy with their product so Brandi doesn't get a pass from me. I'm sure lots of people are sick of my bitching about Brandi but again AEW is in its infancy and there's already a giant red flag with her.


----------



## patpat

I get your point with brandi, so far I have seen them react quite well to fans and fans reaction will be their only way to shape their product and they said it and I think that's what they will do. 
The librarian got heat? They reacted the librarian part at FFTF was short and actually wasnt that bad. And on BTE the gimmick is being wrapped up. Chair shot on the head? -> fans react-> wont happen anymore etc etc 
So to me there are indicators that they will listen to fans, but since day ONE there was already a problem with Brandi. 
She is way too proud and I feel cant keep her head on her shoulders ( funny considering that she is the least important part of the crew), it all started when she said if you dont enjoy double or nothing you are not a wrestling fan. She needs to calm the f*** down. 
But I think with time she will disappear by a natural process. When the women starts to get really hot and the public continues to show no reaction to her, they will have to drop her. Simple to me at least


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Theyll still.need to beef up the roster...
> 
> I expect PAC to be added to the roster. Hopefully they sign John Morrison. Jacob Fatu would be amazing.


They need to make there own stars not hire re-treads like John impact or John Morrison or whatever the fuck last name he goes by.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Oracle. said:


> They need to make there own stars not hire re-treads like John impact or John Morrison or whatever the fuck last name he goes by.


Um they've had 3 shows and have been a company for 7 months. They will make stars but right now they need people on the roster.


----------



## Bananas

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Just saw Brandi's spergfest on twitter from a few days ago. So much for her narcissism being a work. I'm sure some crazy person did threaten her but it's the fucking internet and this happens to famous people all the time. It's dishonest to group in everyone giving her shit in with the one or two people who might've been crossing the line. "Can't please everyone and I'm not going anywhere." Compare this to Cody saying he wants the fans to hold them accountable. If the women's division were great outside of Brandi then I could maybe appreciate it in spite of her but it's underwhelming as it is, let alone with her obnoxious ass being such a prominent figure in it.


Her whole point is that it shouldn't happen period, yet it happens all the time. I feel like your post justifies her rant too. Wrestling fans can be weirdly pathological when it comes to wrestlers they don't like. I'm not a fan of her wrestling either, but there's no need to go off the deep end about it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bananas said:


> Her whole point is that it shouldn't happen period, yet it happens all the time. I feel like your post justifies her rant too. Wrestling fans can be weirdly pathological when it comes to wrestlers they don't like. I'm not a fan of her wrestling either, but let's there's no need to go off the deep end about it.


If that was all she said then she wouldn't have gotten so much backlash. She also grouped in fans who criticised and didn't want to see her wrestle in with those sending her threats too. I'd like to see some receipts if it's happening all the time and from more than a few weirdos. Again I'm sure she's gotten threats as all famous people have but if you read those tweets it's quite clear that she's using it as a shield. 

It's pathological to judge someone for their performances, booking and attitude? If it were just her lack of skills that were the issue then I wouldn't be critcising her as a person and even then I and many others don't take it as far as these creeps she lumps us in with. 

She should have her big girl pants on given the position she's in. She's a key and influential part of an upstart company through no achievements of her own. She's not going to be easy to ignore if you want to be enthusiastic about AEW and its women's division.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> We all knew he'd be on the show. I still prefer my idea of announcing the full card prior to each episode, and building it via "Road To" type videos each week. You don't need a series of them like they have for the PPVs - one per week would do.
> 
> Granted, it's still months away, so they have plenty of time. But they should probably announce at least one big match before Friday.


They have a show before that date. You can't be announcing matches left and right without spoiling ALL OUT.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Another match announcement for the TV show coming today;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156553176151220224


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Another match announcement for the TV show coming today;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156553176151220224


Betcha it's a tag match. Probably can't announce Bucks because of All Out title match. Private Party will be one of the teams. I'd put them in there against a veteran team - so maybe vs SCU or Best Friends.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> They have a show before that date. You can't be announcing matches left and right without spoiling ALL OUT.


Sure, it's a bit of a different situation here because they've still got All Out, but you still need something before tickets go on sale. The only way they spoil All Out is if they announce some sort of PPV caliber match, which they shouldn't do anyway. What I meant by a "big match" is one featuring one of their big stars. It doesn't have to be Jericho vs Omega or Moxley vs Jericho. Something like Moxley vs Havoc would do.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Sure, it's a bit of a different situation here because they've still got All Out, but you still need something before tickets go on sale. The only way they spoil All Out is if they announce some sort of PPV caliber match, which they shouldn't do anyway. What I meant by a "big match" is one featuring one of their big stars. It doesn't have to be Jericho vs Omega or Moxley vs Jericho. Something like Moxley vs Havoc would do.


here I agree, a match with omega or Moxley should be announced. moxley won't wrestle but will be in a segment and will certainly do something


----------



## NascarStan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Betcha it's a tag match. Probably can't announce Bucks because of All Out title match. Private Party will be one of the teams. I'd put them in there against a veteran team - so maybe vs SCU or Best Friends.


Honestly think it might Jushin Thunder Liger vs Brian Pillman Jr, you can build around the history behind the meaning of the match and the fact it very well might be Liger's last match in the United States


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A Chris Jericho match will do.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156595385378496512


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> A Chris Jericho match will do.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156595385378496512


Boom! Helluva match. Do they keep them mystery partners or just wait until after All Out for things to play out there? 

Given the beef between Jericho and the EVP's this doesn't give away title match. And assuming Jericho wins, it's not him defending the title or even wrestling singles in a non-title match. 

Could be Penta/Fenix, could be Best Friends. I'll predict it's Evans and Angelico.


----------



## NascarStan

AEWMoxley said:


> A Chris Jericho match will do.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156595385378496512


This is going to be a great match, whoever gets to tag with Jericho is going to get a big rub.

Predicting it's either Private Party or LAX


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Boom! Helluva match. Do they keep them mystery partners or just wait until after All Out for things to play out there?
> 
> Given the beef between Jericho and the EVP's this doesn't give away title match. And assuming Jericho wins, it's not him defending the title or even wrestling singles in a non-title match.
> 
> Could be Penta/Fenix, could be Best Friends. I'll predict it's Evans and Angelico.


I think it's safe to say that this will be the main event. Moxley isn't going to be in a match, and no one else is a bigger name than any of the guys in this 6 man tag. So it does kind of indicate that Jericho will be the champ. But we already knew that Jericho was winning anyway.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Since I believe Jericho is in the Inner Circle, I say Spears is one of the mystery partners. Not sure of the 3rd guy though.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Maybe that prediction about Jericho being in Shawn's Inner Circle will come true after all he'll make his own faction. Or they'll just put another tag team in there.

Just please not the Lucha Bros again. After All Out I need a break from that matchup.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho is making it sound like his mystery partners are someone that aren't in AEW yet. :hmm:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156600561543684096


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hopefully not Enzo & Cass.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Jericho is making it sound like his mystery partners are someone that aren't in AEW yet. :hmm:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156600561543684096


And it could just be a misdirection by heel Jericho if he just tags with somebody already rostered. And "bring in" means what? Into the company or into his inner circle? 

Outside of AEW - Revival is signed through April 2020, if they haven't re-signed. Gunner and Gallows obviously re-signed with WWE. LAX should be free agents, but I don't see a Jericho connection there. Could be a couple New Hart Foundation members from MLW? Davey Jr and Pillman Jr?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

One of them will be PAC, won't it? Jesus Christ. At least it means he won't be involved in the world title picture. This is probably how they plan to start the Omega vs PAC feud.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EmbassyForever said:


> Hopefully not Enzo & Cass.


I doubt it. But if Jericho signed off on nZo, I'd allow it. 

nZo was over HUGE in WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Since I believe Jericho is in the Inner Circle, I say Spears is one of the mystery partners. Not sure of the 3rd guy though.


PAC.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PAC and Scurl likely. Marty's contract runs out October 1. I find this interesting for a different reason though. This means we likely won't have a title match on the first televised show since Jericho is likely going to be champ. Or is this to make us 'smart fans' think Page has a chance now?


----------



## CRCC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm intrigued.

Would love to see PAC and Marty in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay so now with Jericho announced with mystery Partners versus Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks it's starting to look better so it's just a matter of building up the card


----------



## Chan Hung

Also the mystery partner thing could be some people that are not currently on the roster which is cool or it could be maybe PAC who knows. Also on the card.. Theres still room for Moxley, MJF. Page, Boy and Dinosaur, Lucha Bros, Dustin Rhodes...and more


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

FTR


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Also the mystery partner thing could be some people that are not currently on the roster which is cool or it could be maybe PAC who knows. Also on the card.. Theres still room for Moxley, MJF. Page, Boy and Dinosaur, Lucha Bros, Dustin Rhodes...and more




With Page and MJF without a match so far why not get their rivalry going for the TV crowd right away? They’re AEWs two young guns they plan on being their future. Not a better way to start a long rivalry then by kicking it off on the premiere show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Also the mystery partner thing could be some people that are not currently on the roster which is cool or it could be maybe PAC who knows. Also on the card.. Theres still room for Moxley, MJF. Page, Boy and Dinosaur, Lucha Bros, Dustin Rhodes...and more


Moxley won't be wrestling. It's why they just announced that he will only be making an appearance. Probably for a promo.

Which isn't a bad thing. They don't have to overexpose everyone by having them in matches every week.

I'm glad they at least announced a Jericho match.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Guess I was wrong about them not announcing another match, oh well.

Mystery partners could be LAX


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's LAX. I bet my house that they debut at ALL OUT and jump both teams after the match.

Also, this match means that Kenny is going over Moxley. Man I can't wait for the Moxley fans outrage lol


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> It's LAX. I bet my house that they debut at ALL OUT and jump both teams after the match.
> 
> *Also, this match means that Kenny is going over Moxley.* Man I can't wait for the Moxley fans outrage lol


Not at all.

Omega doesn't need to beat Moxley to be in a tag match with the Bucks.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho (the potential champion) it's on the other team. 2 and 2.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boom! Helluva match. Do they keep them mystery partners or just wait until after All Out for things to play out there?
> 
> Given the beef between Jericho and the EVP's this doesn't give away title match. And assuming Jericho wins, it's not him defending the title or even wrestling singles in a non-title match.
> 
> Could be Penta/Fenix, could be Best Friends. I'll predict it's Evans and Angelico.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's safe to say that this will be the main event. Moxley isn't going to be in a match, and no one else is a bigger name than any of the guys in this 6 man tag. So it does kind of indicate that Jericho will be the champ. But we already knew that Jericho was winning anyway.
Click to expand...

Are you sure Moxley is not going to be in a match LOL


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Are you sure Moxley is not going to be in a match LOL


I think it's a safe assumption. They would have announced his match instead of just announcing that he will be appearing live. He'll probably do a promo, and will likely interfere in the 6 man tag to attack Jericho.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think Moxley can still win. Jericho has a beef with all the EVP's wanting to be thanked. 

Moxley vs Omega isn't a title eliminator/#1 contender match is it? It's a match because Mox attacked everybody and then Omega attacked Mox. 

Omega/Bucks vs Jericho/partners could be "company business". 

Jericho can refuse any Omega match for the title because he already beat him at DoN. Mox vs Jericho would be too soon in having "wwe guy" vs "wwe guy". He also beat Page at All Out. So only other "Elite EVP" to step up for first PPV title defense would be Cody. But Cody has to finish with Spears first, and is already wrestling Sammy Guevara. 

Note how that lesser "first match" was announced first. To have Cody booked and thus not available for the 6-man tag.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure Moxley is not going to be in a match LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a safe assumption. They would have announced his match instead of just announcing that he will be appearing live. He'll probably do a promo, and will likely interfere in the 6 man tag to attack Jericho.
Click to expand...

Good point about Moxley just being there to do a promo and oh gosh I forgot about Enzo and Cass LOL


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I love Kenny, but man I don't think he's done anything compelling since leaving NJPW(granted he's only had 3 matches and a handful of promos, but the point still stands).

Moxley is way hotter right now, and has pretty much knocked it out of the park everytime he has appeared.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156622335262244866
Posting this here for white board easter egg deciphering - 


Chad Glenn??
Harrington Dress Code?
GUTS!!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156622335262244866
> Posting this here for white board easter egg deciphering -
> 
> 
> Chad Glenn??
> Harrington Dress Code?
> GUTS!!


Seems to be nothing - Chad Glenn is AEW Director of Finance, Chris Harrington is AEW VP of Business Strategy. 

No Fun!


----------



## Chan Hung

Also, someone correct me but what is the contract for, the match? Not for him joining the company right, he already has.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Also, someone correct me but what is the contract for, the match? Not for him joining the company right, he already has.


Yeah for the match. I guess it's kind of like UFC where you have to agree to take the PPV match? Idk, contract signings have always existed in wrestling, no need to overthink it. What matters is if they're able to present it well.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Yeah for the match. I guess it's kind of like UFC where you have to agree to take the PPV match? Idk, contract signings have always existed in wrestling, no need to overthink it. What matters is if they're able to present it well.


I wonder if one side wants a stipulation match. I'd like for Cody to want No-DQ and for Spears with Tully's advice, holding out for a straight up regular match so he can prove he's the better wrestler.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho tweeted that his partners for the match are currently not apart of the AEW roster, so anyone worrying about it being the Lucha Brothers can chill out now ahah. I think that also rules out PAC since he is technically still listed as part of the roster. What if Villain Enterprises were brought in as a whole?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Jericho tweeted that his partners for the match are currently not apart of the AEW roster, so anyone worrying about it being the Lucha Brothers can chill out now ahah. I think that also rules out PAC since he is technically still listed as part of the roster. What if Villain Enterprises were brought in as a whole?


Brody, PCO and Flip contracts aren't up anytime soon.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Jericho tweeted that his partners for the match are currently not apart of the AEW roster, so anyone worrying about it being the Lucha Brothers can chill out now ahah. I think that also rules out PAC since he is technically still listed as part of the roster. What if Villain Enterprises were brought in as a whole?


He didn't specifically say they weren't on the roster. He just said "you won't believe who I will be bringing in."

PAC is very likely one of them.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wouldn't want PCO. Flip was basically added to replace Scurll. I could see Marty as one of Jericho's partners though.

Jericho, PAC, and Scurll would be damn good faction. Just need some size. I guess Spears could qualify.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wouldn't want PCO. Flip was basically added to replace Scurll. I could see Marty as one of Jericho's partners though.
> 
> Jericho, PAC, and Scurll would be damn good faction. Just need some size. I guess Spears could qualify.


Throw in Wardlow for size and you’ve got a amazing heel faction.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well Jericho tweeted, "You're not going to believe who I'm bringing in", so it sounds like it should be a pretty big deal


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Mmmm

LAX or....

Ryback and Swagger 

Both free agents


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mmmm
> 
> LAX or....
> 
> Ryback and Swagger
> 
> Both free agents


I hadn't even thought of that. Swagger is definitely a possibility. He mentioned a while ago on Ariel Helwani's show that he has spoken with them and hinted that he may show up at some point.

The more I think about it, the more confident that PAC is definitely one of the two partners. PAC is free now because he lost his title, and they wanted to do a PAC vs Omega program anyway. Having him be a part of this 6 man tag match is a good way to start their feud.

PAC and Swagger both suck, and it's a shame that they will be in the upper part of the card, but this is a strong possibility.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Remember PAC took out Page. It could all be a huge master plan at work here. Now it was before DoN, but Jericho could have been confident in his abilities to beat Omega, and then PAC taking out Page scrapped that play-in match. Page competed in CBR and won still, but they tried to take him out. And he's still injured from it and they're still storyline selling it for a reason. 

Now why would PAC give up his shot at winning his way in himself though? That is the pickle. Because he had prior contractual obligations? He could go on how he wrestles around the world and thus couldn't make the date AEW scheduled. He can say they knew he wasn't available for that DoN date all along and it was a ploy to get Page a bye into the finals when he'd have to pull out because he honors his commitments.

Page then "luckily" drew #21 in the CBR. A championship battle royal that had Ace Romero, a guy with no legs, a Orange Cassidy, Glacier etc. 

The Elite tried to have a Page vs Omega final. They did not get that. Jericho beat Omega and beat Page. Now PAC and Partner will save AEW from Young Bucks becoming tag champions.


----------



## Chan Hung

Swagger that's true. He was rumored to join . Him and Pac maybe...or Ryback maybe? Hope not Enzo and Cass lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody :lenny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156647525325180934


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Swagger wouldn’t be bad in the sense that they need to fill out the roster a bit, and he could be a good mid-carder for them.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> The @AEWrestling EVP says he's not concerned with the skeptics or bringing in the casual fan


This is a very concerning statement.

Hopefully Tony (who's financing this whole thing) feels differently.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And it could just be a misdirection by heel Jericho if he just tags with somebody already rostered. And "bring in" means what? Into the company or into his inner circle?
> 
> Outside of AEW - Revival is signed through April 2020, if they haven't re-signed. Gunner and Gallows obviously re-signed with WWE. LAX should be free agents, but I don't see a Jericho connection there. Could be a couple New Hart Foundation members from MLW? Davey Jr and Pillman Jr?


When does the Briscoe's RoH contract expire? That's the kind of people I could see Jericho bringing in.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> This is a very concerning statement.
> 
> Hopefully Tony (who's financing this whole thing) feels differently.


dude tony khan said they are trying to bring the lapsed fans which means they definitely intend to grow their fanbase and build a casual audience. 
of course he is gonna say that, he also has to reassure the core fanbase that they won't be forgiven. give the feeling that they still work for them. 
you guys take these guys' doing PR too seriously lol


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> This is a very concerning statement.
> 
> Hopefully Tony (who's financing this whole thing) feels differently.


It's not concerning at all. The casuals will never hear it, the hardcores love to hear the loyalty. Messaging 101.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tilon said:


> It's not concerning at all. The casuals will never hear it, the hardcores love to hear the loyalty. Messaging 101.


this :lol


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> When does the Briscoe's RoH contract expire? That's the kind of people I could see Jericho bringing in.


It was reported last week that the Briscoes had signed new contracts a few months back with ROH and there was just no announcement of it at the time.


----------



## Chan Hung

There's no way Jericho would bring in the Lucha Brothers to be by his side. Itll be 2 people outside AEW. Wont be LAX either.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody is smart. Cater 1st to who brought u to the GAME then slowly branch.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tilon said:


> It's not concerning at all. The casuals will never hear it, the hardcores love to hear the loyalty. Messaging 101.


It has nothing to do with casuals hearing it. It's an indication of his mindset. The hardcore wrestling fans will watch it regardless, without much convincing, but there's probably around 200K of them in the US. They can't live off of that fanbase alone, especially since a lot of them will illegally stream their product. I'm sure TNT doesn't like hearing shit like that.

Hopefully it's just a dumb statement he made to suck off the hardcore fans, because if it's actually an indication of his mindset, that's a terrible sign for the company.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> It has nothing to do with casuals hearing it. It's an indication of his mindset. The hardcore wrestling fans will watch it regardless, without much convincing, but there's probably around 200K of them in the US. They can't live off of that fanbase alone, especially since a lot of them will illegally stream their product. I'm sure TNT doesn't like hearing shit like that.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a dumb statement he made to suck off the hardcore fans, because if it's actually an indication of his mindset, that's a terrible sign for the company.


no it's not his mindset ,he did an interview with Jim ross where his words are very much different. 
it has everything to do with the casual, he says this because most of their core fanbase are on the internet. so they will see this and be more loyal while the casual won't give two fuck about it because they won't even see it. 
guys those guys aren't fucking dumb, they aren't gonna open a damn company and go on tnt if they have no intention of growing a bigger fanbase, it's nonsensical. at one point you gotta stop think that these guys are dumb. khan said they are after the lapsed fans, that's the general indication. cody will pander to the core fanbase in an interview on the internet because that's where hardcore fans are.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> AEWMoxley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with casuals hearing it. It's an indication of his mindset. The hardcore wrestling fans will watch it regardless, without much convincing, but there's probably around 200K of them in the US. They can't live off of that fanbase alone, especially since a lot of them will illegally stream their product. I'm sure TNT doesn't like hearing shit like that.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a dumb statement he made to suck off the hardcore fans, because if it's actually an indication of his mindset, that's a terrible sign for the company.
> 
> 
> 
> no it's not his mindset ,he did an interview with Jim ross where his words are very much different.
> it has everything to do with the casual, he says this because most of their core fanbase are on the internet. so they will see this and be more loyal while the casual won't give two fuck about it because they won't even see it.
> guys those guys aren't fucking dumb, they aren't gonna open a damn company and go on tnt if they have no intention of growing a bigger fanbase, it's nonsensical. at one point you gotta stop think that these guys are dumb. khan said they are after the lapsed fans, that's the general indication. cody will pander to the core fanbase in an interview on the internet because that's where hardcore fans are.
Click to expand...

ALL THIS. 

People forget that Cody Rhodes is one of the guys who is leading the all elite wrestling singles Division...and you have others such as his brother who's got a good mindset so these guys know what they're doing they may not type like it but they do. 

Many of us forget they signed Jericho and Moxley in part to help branch out. Even Dustin and Jim Ross. Even thought of Tony Schivanie and DDP and Jake Snake for promo building.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> This is a very concerning statement.
> 
> Hopefully Tony (who's financing this whole thing) feels differently.


Why? They’ve been saying all along they’re going after the lapsed fans. _Wrestling_ fans that have given up because of the abortion that WWE has turned pro wrestling into. That’s not casual fans. Casual fans already have WWE. I’m not concerned at all. Yeah, I’ve already seen some stuff that I’m not exactly jumping for joy over, but I’ve also seen a lot of good wrestling already, and the overall product is infinitely more watchable than the biggest alternative. They’re not trying to be everything to everybody. They’ve got a bullseye right on fans like me.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

shad gaspard had a meeting with kenny omega last week cryme tyme is a real possibility


----------



## Chan Hung

PushCrymeTyme said:


> shad gaspard had a meeting with kenny omega last week cryme tyme is a real possibility


I hope not. Would.be a waste


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Loving this six-man tag announcement. Kinda surprised that they announced Cody's match first and then dropped this bomb.

Cody vs. Sammy Guevara... yeah, should be an alright match, not going to generate a ton of buzz, then boom, this mega-star tag match with SURPRISE PARTNERS? 

Assuming this will be the main event. Jericho of course bringing that crossover audience (hopefully), and they'll stick around for Omega and The Bucks.

Thinking Scrull and PAC as the partners.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> It has nothing to do with casuals hearing it. It's an indication of his mindset.


It amazes me how many 'smart' fans take what wrestlers say as gospel.

Their job is to work you, you know.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rookie of the Year said:


> Loving this six-man tag announcement. Kinda surprised that they announced Cody's match first and then dropped this bomb.
> 
> Cody vs. Sammy Guevara... yeah, should be an alright match, not going to generate a ton of buzz, then boom, this mega-star tag match with SURPRISE PARTNERS?
> 
> Assuming this will be the main event. Jericho of course bringing that crossover audience (hopefully), and they'll stick around for Omega and The Bucks.
> 
> Thinking Scrull and PAC as the partners.


I'm thinking one of the 2 partners was a WWE guy


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I'm thinking one of the 2 partners was a WWE guy


I mean, PAC meets that criteria. If you mean someone who is leaving WWE because their contract expired, that'll be a hard one to keep quiet.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rookie of the Year said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking one of the 2 partners was a WWE guy
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, PAC meets that criteria. If you mean someone who is leaving WWE because their contract expired, that'll be a hard one to keep quiet.
Click to expand...

Any odds Rusev jumps? Too soon?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I missed the part about 2 guys making their "debut" with Jericho.

Could be LAX, who have to be AEW or WWE bound, though I don't know if they fit with Jericho.

PAC and Scurll are good shouts, though I have no idea when Marty's contract is actually up. I mean you've had people predicting him coming in since like April.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> no it's not his mindset ,he did an interview with Jim ross where his words are very much different.
> it has everything to do with the casual, he says this because most of their core fanbase are on the internet. so they will see this and be more loyal while the casual won't give two fuck about it because they won't even see it.
> guys those guys aren't fucking dumb, they aren't gonna open a damn company and go on tnt if they have no intention of growing a bigger fanbase, it's nonsensical. at one point you gotta stop think that these guys are dumb. khan said they are after the lapsed fans, that's the general indication. cody will pander to the core fanbase in an interview on the internet because that's where hardcore fans are.


You can pander to hardcore fans without making dumb statements about not caring about bringing in casual fans. Why would hardcore fans even want to hear that, anyway? Hardcore fans should be wanting the company to succeed, as that would be beneficial for the entire industry, and they know that it would require bringing in a ton of casual fans.

Maybe it's not his mindset, but it's certainly a brain dead statement on his behalf, regardless.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Why? They’ve been saying all along they’re going after the lapsed fans. _Wrestling_ fans that have given up because of the abortion that WWE has turned pro wrestling into. That’s not casual fans. Casual fans already have WWE. I’m not concerned at all. Yeah, I’ve already seen some stuff that I’m not exactly jumping for joy over, but I’ve also seen a lot of good wrestling already, and the overall product is infinitely more watchable than the biggest alternative. They’re not trying to be
> everything to everybody. They’ve got a bullseye right on fans like me.


Those lapsed fans are casual. Hardcore fans haven't stopped watching WWE. They watch and complain online and threaten to stop watching, but the vast majority never do. It's the casuals who have left the product in mass numbers. Granted, it's still mostly casuals who watch, because there aren't 2 million hardcore fans in the US.



Tilon said:


> It amazes me how many 'smart' fans take what wrestlers say as gospel.
> 
> Their job is to work you, you know.


He's an EVP. His job is to put on a great product and to expand the fanbase, and to try not to make himself sound like an idiot in public. That last part didn't really go well for him today.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Oh brother


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm sure all the AEW superfans are going to be so mad at Cody for saying he cares most about what they like. It's the beginning of the beginning of the end!

I thought soap opera women were obsessed. The wrestling community makes them look reasonable.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hmmm Dudleys?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Hmmm Dudleys?


I think D-von is a WWE road agent / producer now

And Bully is backstage at ROH


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm Dudleys?
> 
> 
> 
> I think D-von is a WWE road agent / producer now
> 
> And Bully is backstage at ROH
Click to expand...

Good points


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Seems to be nothing - Chad Glenn is AEW Director of Finance, Chris Harrington is AEW VP of Business Strategy.
> 
> No Fun!



But there's more - it's bigger in the latest Road to All Out - 


Women's World Title
Penta/Fenix Contracts
DC On Sale Friday Noon/9am PT
Havoc TNT Standards/Practices

And that "Guts!!" mention from before is fully 

-More Blood + Guts!!!

So big Easter egg there is Penta/Fenix contracts!!!!!!!


----------



## SparrowPrime

In the latest Road to All Out....it was announced that Megha Parekh will also serve as AEWs Chief Legal Officer. She also serves the same position for the Jacksonville Jaguars. Glad to see AEW making more Backstage Personnel roles of importance.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> I missed the part about 2 guys making their "debut" with Jericho.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be LAX, who have to be AEW or WWE bound, though I don't know if they fit with Jericho.
> 
> 
> 
> PAC and Scurll are good shouts, though I have no idea when Marty's contract is actually up. I mean you've had people predicting him coming in since like April.




I read it expires October 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Does anybody know the status of Rusev’s contract?

Guy would be an amazing fit


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Does anybody know the status of Rusev’s contract?
> 
> Guy would be an amazing fit


Rumor has it, his contract ends soon. I would love him in AEW :rusevcrush


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Rusev would be a good pickup for them. Its no secret that WWE doesn't really care about him anymore. I'm sure Vince will throw him a ton of money to try to get him to stay.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Rusev would be nothing short of amazing in AEW, definitely one of the few people I want to make the jump.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Does anybody know the status of Rusev’s contract?
> 
> Guy would be an amazing fit


Is he injured right now or just not been used.

I think he be a good pick up for AEW, WWE definitely didn't tap into his true potential. I be surprised if he's not injured that his time with WWE is coming to a end. He be a great addition to their roster.

He's one of those guys I could see leaving WWE to reach his true potential.


----------



## 260825

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*I'm sure casual fans will be upset that Cody is "pandering" to wrestling fans & not soccer moms.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jesus motherfucking Christ, can we get off the catering to casual fans vs hardcore fans vs lapsed fans bullshit?? They’re catering to whoever the fuck they’re catering to. Like it and watch it, or don’t. This argument is fucking nauseating.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> Is he injured right now or just not been used.
> 
> I think he be a good pick up for AEW, WWE definitely didn't tap into his true potential. I be surprised if he's not injured that his time with WWE is coming to a end. He be a great addition to their roster.
> 
> He's one of those guys I could see leaving WWE to reach his true potential.


He said a while back on twitter he isn’t injured, he asked for time off.

Very much the same as Finn Balor actually.

Makes me wonder if WWE has changed the ‘news’ around people leaving.

Like, bury them, let them stay home after - ‘oh, he asked for time off’

Contract expires


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Jesus motherfucking Christ, can we get off the catering to casual fans vs hardcore fans vs lapsed fans bullshit?? They’re catering to whoever the fuck they’re catering to. Like it and watch it, or don’t. This argument is fucking nauseating.


:lol 
coming out and admitting you want to attract casual is the biggest middle finger you could give to your core fanbase. the fact that people don't understand this and will say "OmG CoDy StUpId, HiM nOt WaNt cAsual" is the exact reason why wrestling fans don't know shit about business. 
of course he is gonna say that, thing is they already admitted, they are after lapsed fans. the core of Tony khan's project is this "there are a shit lot of wrestling fans out there and they don't watch for some reason and we need them back" , cody himself said to ross he is scouting big guys because they need a kinda casual audience , y2j said their mission is introduced guys like omega to the mainstream audience/casual audience and make them succeed in this department. he even said hardcore fans might know guys like omega but they need to grow bigger 
I know "smark" overestimate their own abilities, but Jesus! there are people who think they created a company not to draw a bigger audience than their core audience?.....
what kind of businessman won't say they are here to satisfy their hardcore fans? Sony did it lately saying the PS5 is gonna be a product for their hardcore gamers, they did it with PS4 with the whole 4theplayers. do people also think Sony doesn't want to attract casual players? :lol every company is gonna babysit their hardcore audience because you need to make them as loyal as possible. come on, it's business and marketing 101 :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> He said a while back on twitter he isn’t injured, he asked for time off.
> 
> Very much the same as Finn Balor actually.
> 
> Makes me wonder if WWE has changed the ‘news’ around people leaving.
> 
> Like, bury them, let them stay home after - ‘oh, he asked for time off’
> 
> Contract expires


If he asked for time off, they'll probably try to tack that time on the end of his contract like they do with injury time off. But why would Rusev ask for time off knowing that would be the case. 

I think Rusev would be better off in Japan for a stint actually. I want him to re-boot his character completely. I don't want him chanting "Miro Day" and acting a goof. He should be a destroyer like original Alexander Rusev. And I want the Oklahoma Roll into German Suplex to be his finisher.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> :lol
> coming out and admitting you want to attract casual is the biggest middle finger you could give to your core fanbase. the fact that people don't understand this and will say "OmG CoDy StUpId, HiM nOt WaNt cAsual" is the exact reason why wrestling fans don't know shit about business.
> of course he is gonna say that, thing is they already admitted, they are after lapsed fans. the core of Tony khan's project is this "there are a shit lot of wrestling fans out there and they don't watch for some reason and we need them back" , cody himself said to ross he is scouting big guys because they need a kinda casual audience , y2j said their mission is introduced guys like omega to the mainstream audience/casual audience and make them succeed in this department. he even said hardcore fans might know guys like omega but they need to grow bigger
> I know "smark" overestimate their own abilities, but Jesus! there are people who think they created a company not to draw a bigger audience than their core audience?.....
> what kind of businessman won't say they are here to satisfy their hardcore fans? Sony did it lately saying the PS5 is gonna be a product for their hardcore gamers, they did it with PS4 with the whole 4theplayers. do people also think Sony doesn't want to attract casual players? :lol every company is gonna babysit their hardcore audience because you need to make them as loyal as possible. come on, it's business and marketing 101 :lol


Sony is a massive and well established corporation whose "core users" are 10s of millions of gamers. This comparison doesn't work, because AEW is a brand new promotion with a core base of about 200K people, and they need to grow rapidly. Sony has also never stated publicly that they don't care about attracting casual gamers. No executive of any company ever has come out and said that they don't want to attract new consumers, because you can easily pander to your core base without making imbecilic comments like Cody did.

It was a dumb statement which he didn't have to make, and no one with any business sense would have made it.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That Cody remark about catering to the fans that were ride or die from the beginning is meaningless. I don't know why some folks are grabbing on to it and beating it into the ground. It's like he's running for President and you grab on to one innocuous remark, twist it in your mind and think it's ending the candidacy or something. 

What was he going to say "yeah, now that we got TNT we need to change to be more appealing to the casual fans - sorry to all those folks who attended All In, DoN, Fyter, FftF or bought the PPV stream but we don't need your support anymore?"

He's saying they're not going to change what they are doing to appeal to casuals. The casuals will come to like the product. What business sense is there to say "Gee, I'm going to totally remake the product we are offering now that we got on some store shelves to be more like what our competitors already offer now"?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That Cody remark about catering to the fans that were ride or die from the beginning is meaningless. I don't know why some folks are grabbing on to it and beating it into the ground. It's like he's running for President and you grab on to one innocuous remark, twist it in your mind and think it's ending the candidacy or something.
> 
> What was he going to say "yeah, now that we got TNT we need to change to be more appealing to the casual fans - sorry to all those folks who attended All In, DoN, Fyter, FftF or bought the PPV stream but we don't need your support anymore?"
> 
> He's saying they're not going to change what they are doing to appeal to casuals. The casuals will come to like the product. What business sense is there to say "Gee, I'm going to totally remake the product we are offering now that we got on some store shelves to be more like what our competitors already offer now"?


How about, "we're going to make sure our product continues to appeal to our hardcore fans who have followed us from the beginning."

Imagine that. You can pander to the hardcore fans without sounding like some clueless hick who doesn't care about expanding his fanbase.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> How about, "we're going to make sure our product continues to appeal to our hardcore fans who have followed us from the beginning."
> 
> Imagine that. You can pander to the hardcore fans without sounding like some clueless hick who doesn't care about expanding his fanbase.


I can agree with you he shouldn't have said it, but i also think you're really letting it bother you too much.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156714947075854336


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Catering to "casual" fans almost never works in any sort of entertainment all it does is make your product worse which will show and casuals won't watch it anyways and you drive away your core audience. WCW hired Vince Russo to try and bring back the casual and tna brought in Hogan and just about every 90s WCW star to bring in the "casual" how that work out? WCW is out of business and Impact is on Twitch getting bodied in viewership by 16 year old Fortnite streamers.

AEW's only focus should be writing compelling storylines and putting out a superior product on a weekly basis and the "casual and lapsed" fan will come, that's how wwf surpassed WCW, thats how a great TV show gets its viewers


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If he asked for time off, they'll probably try to tack that time on the end of his contract like they do with injury time off. But why would Rusev ask for time off knowing that would be the case.
> 
> I think Rusev would be better off in Japan for a stint actually. I want him to re-boot his character completely. I don't want him chanting "Miro Day" and acting a goof. He should be a destroyer like original Alexander Rusev. And I want the Oklahoma Roll into German Suplex to be his finisher.


I meant he asked for his release - and the official language is now ‘he has taken time off’

So that there is not a lot of negativity over people leaving - or people getting over as they get buried, like Mox did


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> Catering to "casual" fans almost never works in any sort of entertainment all it does is make your product worse which will show and casuals won't watch it anyways and you drive away your core audience. WCW hired Vince Russo to try and bring back the casual and tna brought in Hogan and just about every 90s WCW star to bring in the "casual" how that work out? WCW is out of business and Impact is on Twitch getting bodied in viewership by 16 year old Fortnite streamers.
> 
> AEW's only focus should be writing compelling storylines and putting out a superior product on a weekly basis and the "casual and lapsed" fan will come, that's how wwf surpassed WCW, thats how a great TV show gets its viewers


WCW went out of business because of the toxicity of the backstage politics and because they lost their casual audience to WWE.

The worst thing you can do as a wrestling promoter is to appeal only to a small group of hardcore fans. That's when you end up like the many irrelevant indy promotions that exist today that no one watches. Appealing only to hardcore fans usually entails focusing only on the in-ring product and ignoring entertaining characters & storylines. No one beyond a handful of people wants to watch fake fights just for the sake of it. The lapsed and casual fans won't come if that's all you give them. If you don't do things that have been proven to attract a wider audience, then this whole thing is just a huge waste of time.

He also said that he doesn't care about the critics. Well, if a large portion of your fanbase is telling you they hate a certain storyline, gimmick, or that they don't want Hangman to be a main eventer, you should care, because they won't stick around if you shove it down their throats. Unfortunately for them, they don't have any built-in brand loyalty from a couple million wrestling fans yet, so they can't get away with doing things that alienate their fanbase.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Fookin’ ell

If this goes on any longer, I’m going to have to ask you guys produce some share certificates

Because having shares in the business would be the only reason people were so vocal about a throw-away comment on busted open f’kn radio


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156714947075854336


Where IS Arn? Is this a sign of them going to AEW?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Where IS Arn? Is this a sign of them going to AEW?


Arn was fired from WWE because he was the agent that allowed Alicia Foxx to wrestle drunk (IIRC) so he's done with WWE. Supposedly he's in his severance window so cannot comment or sign anywhere but it's expected he's heading to AEW once that is up. Rumors before had Arn going to manage The Revival in AEW, but not sure where those came from or since went. 

From an AA Interview back in June after DoN - 


_"I wasn't at the show. I was there doing some signings and I did a stage show that I did with Tony Schiavone (which was absolutely awesome) and I didn't go to the show because I didn't want anybody coming up because make no mistake about it, I do not work for AEW, we haven't had that discussion as of yet and not to say I wouldn't be honored somewhere down the road to be offered a position with those guys, we just haven't had that conversation because quite frankly, I am legally bound to a non-disclosure agreement and for a few more months I am going to be still on a severance package. I can't talk to anybody about anything as far as going forward but with that being said I was so excited for them that I might as well have been working for them because I was pulling for them every step of the way and they paid it off."_​


----------



## Aedubya

LAX will end up in AEW - probably even this very first tv show, however..... 


Can't see them being the tag partners, I'm going with Swagger & Cain Valazquez


----------



## Aedubya

Maybe even Sandow!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I was wondering about Sandow - Spears mentioned him a LOT

And he recently returned to wrestling

Edit: so the names Spears mentions as People who Cody leeched off (in Road to All Out 1) is 

Bob Holly, Ted DiBiase and Damian Sandow

..... is that an inner circle? Surely they won’t just say it straight up in the episode... will they?

Bob still looks like a tank


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130539112744792064
Something funny I noticed, when Spears asks JR how many friends he has in his inner circle. He goes.... 50? 25?.... 10? And smirks. Just great character work


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156999051843461120
I assume they'll set up this match during the title unveiling at All Out. 

A three way or four way probably given they won't have time for a tournament or any kind. 

Bea Priestly vs Britt Baker vs Brandi vs Riho or something like that. 

All four have AEW wins. Britt, Brandi and Riho have singles wins and Bea has the tag match win.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156999051843461120


Bea Priestley vs Yuka Sakazaki is my prediction, have Bea win and go on a long monster streak while also giving Yuka a valiant effort but ultimately being overpowered and making her a sympathetic babyface.

Save Bea vs Britt for a later date, don't want to burn your best womens feud out of the gate


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think it is time to sit back and watch this woman’s div

I think everybody should remember Kenny is in charge of this Division

It might end up absolutely epic


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well, Bea and RIHO are stable mates now in Stardom.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

please 
please please don't put it on brandi, give it to Shida and start something badass. don't give it to brandi or baker ( because it would be boring) 
please


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Interesting

Shida also made a big deal of the title announcement

Would not mind Bea vs Shida for the championship

@patpat no way is Kenny booking Brandi to win the championship


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Inb4 Brandi gets to be the inaugural champion for the lolz.

Honestly, if it wasn't the first show I would say that a Brandi win was likely, but I don't think they will risk their fans and potential new viewers turning on them by doing that, because if they do it she will really be Steph 2.0. I guess if Britt is cleared she will be the one winning the title since they were basically promoting her as the face of the division.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hopefullt Brandi isn't gonna be gunning for the belt.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’ll go for Britt or Riho as the first champion. Those 2 seem like they’ve gotten the most play so far.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It'd be cool if it was the main event of that episode. if AEW is serious about making the Women's Title feel important, we'll that'd be a good start. Also by guess is that either Dr. Britt or Hikaru will win. With Bea as an outside possibility as well.

Also it makes me wonder what they'll do for All Out now?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There’s some sort of live video premiering on AEW’s youtube channel in 1 hour.

Might be nothing - they repost a lot of stuff.

But i’m keeping my eye on it


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

RIHO is out of the equation since she isn't full time yet. It's either Shida, Britt, Allie, Nyla or Kong.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Or Bea perhaps?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s some sort of live video premiering on AEW’s youtube channel in 1 hour.
> 
> Might be nothing - they repost a lot of stuff.
> 
> But i’m keeping my eye on it


I think it's just the commercial that will air to sell tickets for the October 2nd show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yep, seems like it


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Amazing promo by Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yep... blood and guts

That was very good


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This is the perfect example of why anyone who says AEW isnt a threat to WWE is insane. 

You think the guy who helped start the company doesn't take Vinces bullshit comments personally? He centers the promo about the 1st episode about them and does it in such a way that provokes the feeling of old in me. 

This right here gave me goosebumps. It was like 90s EC rebel vibes, "you wanna call us blood and guts?" You're damn right we are. Vince is and should be shook, these guys are out to end him and his entire oligarchy. They can dance around it all they want, that's the endgame.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

‘If we don’t care, why should they (the fans)’

So true


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> *Inb4 Brandi gets to be the inaugural champion for the lolz.*
> 
> Honestly, if it wasn't the first show I would say that a Brandi win was likely, but I don't think they will risk their fans and potential new viewers turning on them by doing that, because if they do it she will really be Steph 2.0. I guess if Britt is cleared she will be the one winning the title since they were basically promoting her as the face of the division.


Be a massive mistake if they have her anywhere near the women's title for me even having her involved in big feuds right now I think isn't right. Until she gets to a respectable level in the ring, she should be a valet for Cody or a manager for a heel woman wrestler. Her been the focus of the women's division biggest feuds will be a massive minus towards AEW.

For me the first winner should be the person they want to build the women's division around, have that person have a good run with the title with a few title defenses behind it. I think first 2 or 3 winners of the women's title should be of a top quality to cement that title as one of the best on the women's wrestling scene. 

I do see money in a heel Brandi title reign, not a long one but a decent one with her been a chickenshit heel needing help from her cronies to get the Job done. Right now she should be anywhere near that title imo. Let's be honest, she's going to win it but it shouldn't be for another two years at the most imo.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> I’ll go for Britt or Riho as the first champion. Those 2 seem like they’ve gotten the most play so far.


Britt or Shida are two that I think be perfect first time champs. As I said the first person who wins that title should be the person they want as their top star of the women's division and who will have great matches with whoever she's in the ring with.

Bea or Riho are two others I think should be in the reckoning for title runs in the first two or three women title holders. 

Sadie Gibbs and Nyla Rose with more experience will be perfect champs down the road. Awesome Kong I think is past her best but will probably get a run with it. I think Brandi will eventually no matter how good or bad she is by the time she gets it but it shouldn't be anytime soon. Yuka and Kylie Rae will be great underdog champs.

For me it's massively important that their first three title holders have decent runs with the title (4 to 5 months at the very least) and are able to put on good solid title matches, I'm not expecting 5 star or even 4 star matches but 3 star matches at the very least and that they aren't the worse matches on the PPV's or TV. That women's title should mean just as much the men's title and tag titles in importance.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If AEW wants to maximize name value with it's title holders without putting them on any of the EVP's you put the titles on Jericho, Shida and Penta/Fenix. But please for the love of dog, use subtitles and interpreters for the non-English speaking talent. 

On an aside, after All Out, do you expect we'll get Road to DC webisodes to build to the television debut?


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I mean as sick as it is, Brandi has the most legit reasons to be first champion. She's undefeated in singles competition, she'll draw heat, have an easy angle of her abusing power ready made, and she has Kong to justify her winning. 

I mean if folk are talking about Kenny needs a journey before the title, it's not like they have any credibe well beloved face woman atm. All of them are still relatively unknown and characterless besides their outfits for the Joshi or Britt being a doctor.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They *cannot* have Brandi Rhodes be the inaugural champion or else this division is DOA and will be a long while before they ultimately recover. I have been impressed that the Elite so far haven't entirely put themselves over the expense of others but giving the title to Brandi will drive off the fanbase who left WWE for that kind of nonsense and reject potential new viewers from thinking this will be any different from a TNA or WCW.

Personally, I'd want it to be Yuka but you can go down that road next year. Britt Baker shouldn't win it soon either and will probably get a big match title win next year. Bea isn't full time so I doubt they give her the ball. I would say Kylie Rae but she's been MIA for weeks now and would be too close to a "Bayley rip off" going to that direction. Nyla Rose isn't ready and neither is Allie or Leva.

I'd either give it to Hikaru Shida and make her the perennial centerpiece of the division for now or you can give it to Riho since they are clearly protecting her for the most part and seemingly have plans for her.

Either way, they *cannot* give that title to Brandi. I don't give a fuck if it's "uber heat" from the fans. Don't. Do. It.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep... blood and guts
> 
> That was very good


I like how Cody was very poetic about it in the sense and way with regards to needing " blood, guts" and passion to go to the next level, in the wrestling-business



RapShepard said:


> I mean as sick as it is, Brandi has the most legit reasons to be first champion. She's undefeated in singles competition, she'll draw heat, have an easy angle of her abusing power ready made, and she has Kong to justify her winning.
> 
> I mean if folk are talking about Kenny needs a journey before the title, it's not like they have any credibe well beloved face woman atm. All of them are still relatively unknown and characterless besides their outfits for the Joshi or Britt being a doctor.


As an in-ring Talent she's not that great but I'm in the minority and I think Brandi is a really good heel I think she's doing a great job and to be honest I kind of like her being at the top of the womans heel roster


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> They *cannot* have Brandi Rhodes be the inaugural champion or else this division is DOA and will be a long while before they ultimately recover. I have been impressed that the Elite so far haven't entirely put themselves over the expense of others but giving the title to Brandi will drive off the fanbase who left WWE for that kind of nonsense and reject potential new viewers from thinking this will be any different from a TNA or WCW.
> 
> Personally, I'd want it to be Yuka but you can go down that road next year. Britt Baker shouldn't win it soon either and will probably get a big match title win next year. Bea isn't full time so I doubt they give her the ball. I would say Kylie Rae but she's been MIA for weeks now and would be too close to a "Bayley rip off" going to that direction. Nyla Rose isn't ready and neither is Allie or Leva.
> 
> I'd either give it to Hikaru Shida and make her the perennial centerpiece of the division for now or you can give it to Riho since they are clearly protecting her for the most part and seemingly have plans for her.
> 
> Either way, they *cannot* give that title to Brandi. I don't give a fuck if it's "uber heat" from the fans. Don't. Do. It.



See I agree with you in the sense I don't want to see it, it's stale and over done. But it's a proven story that works. 

For me looking outside of that I still get Yuka and Riho confused as who's the genie type pants woman and who's the fairy princess sailor moon woman. Too my knowledge they don't speak English either so that's. Also unless a Road to DoN video(didn't see those) went into them then they seem characterless.

Nyla doesn't make sense as she's loss all her matches.

Don't want the Bayley type character.

I'd say Britt personally, but if folk think Omega should have a build to the built, seems like that approach works for Baker too. 


That just leaves me with Brandi who can be transitional until someone else makes real sense. This is when signing Emma/Tennile would've came in handy. You could've even took a shot on how unlike WWE and ROH you value your women. 



Chan Hung said:


> As an in-ring Talent she's not that great but I'm in the minority and I think Brandi is a really good heel I think she's doing a great job and to be honest I kind of like her being at the top of the womans heel roster


I give her she's the same good heel as Steph and Shane. In kayfabe and out of kayfabe it works because we all know they don't deserve the spot. If they have to use meta behind the scenes reason to get heat so be it. 

I don't want to see it. But given she's undefeated, with Kong, and an kayfabe powerful, it's like why the fuck not.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Vince is soon going to learn to shut his pathetic old mouth or have everything he says used against him. This is a new era of prowrestling and his old world tactics aren’t going to work. These AEW guys are starving, hungry and they won’t stop until they devour every last penny of his banal sports entertainment empire.

AEW is undeniably blood and guts. It’s amazing how they turned that phrase against the old man already.

It makes ya think that the only truly disgusting blood and guts in wrestling today is found all over Vince’s dirty Saudi money.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Natecore said:


> Vince is soon going to learn to shut his pathetic old mouth or have everything he says used against him. This is a new era of prowrestling and his old world tactics aren’t going to work. These AEW guys are starving, hungry and they won’t stop until they devour every last penny of his banal sports entertainment empire.
> 
> AEW is undeniably blood and guts. It’s amazing how they turned that phrase against the old man already.
> 
> It makes ya think that the only truly disgusting blood and guts in wrestling today is found all over Vince’s dirty Saudi money.


Lol you got all that from the white board


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Lol you got all that from the white board


Nope


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Natecore said:


> Nope


But who is that soft play to your heartstrings promo for? Like it's not a bad promo by any means. But it's feels way too aimed at fans who will already be giving them a chance for the exact reason Cody named. They've pretty much already maxed out the "hate Vince then join us" crowd they're going to get right now. 

It's points for out of the box for promotion. But I don't see what would be appealing for somebody not already buying into them and hating Vince. He mentions how this is the first time wrestling has been on TNT on 18 years. What about that would make somebody not currently following wrestling want to watch.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Brandi being the first champion, would turn that title into a joke right off of the bat, and all of the "nepotism" complaints that would follow, it'd just be a really stupid move on their part.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEWDC match announcements and now this Cody Promo make me wonder if they're worried about ticket sales tomorrow and are really trying to push for the hardcore AEW supporters to pilgrimage to the site in order to push sales. 

18,000 seats go on sale tomorrow - biggest gate attempt.


----------



## Taroostyles

RapShepard said:


> But who is that soft play to your heartstrings promo for? Like it's not a bad promo by any means. But it's feels way too aimed at fans who will already be giving them a chance for the exact reason Cody named. They've pretty much already maxed out the "hate Vince then join us" crowd they're going to get right now.
> 
> It's points for out of the box for promotion. But I don't see what would be appealing for somebody not already buying into them and hating Vince. He mentions how this is the first time wrestling has been on TNT on 18 years. What about that would make somebody not currently following wrestling want to watch.


Maxed it out? They havent even started on tv yet. And why is anyone trying to push away the competition idea?

This is what they should be doing, the business is ripe for a boom and WWE is ripe for change in the worst way. It's the perfect combo. Does anybody think Eric Bischoff should have laid off on Vince 20 years ago when he nearly crushed him? No, and if they had actually had someone with wrestling sense like AEW has they probably would have. 

They can be focused on being AEW and still want to be the top dog. Plus Vince and co have repeatedly poked the fire with the HOF shit and them the comments at the earning meeting. They are asking for it and God how I hope Cody and co give it to them with both barrels. Its time.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Taroostyles said:


> Maxed it out? They havent even started on tv yet. And why is anyone trying to push away the competition idea?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they should be doing, the business is ripe for a boom and WWE is ripe for change in the worst way. It's the perfect combo. Does anybody think Eric Bischoff should have laid off on Vince 20 years ago when he nearly crushed him? No, and if they had actually had someone with wrestling sense like AEW has they probably would have.
> 
> 
> 
> They can be focused on being AEW and still want to be the top dog. Plus Vince and co have repeatedly poked the fire with the HOF shit and them the comments at the earning meeting. They are asking for it and God how I hope Cody and co give it to them with both barrels. Its time.


As of right now the people that currently follow wrestling, that hate WWE are realistically hip to AEW existing. Obviously they haven't maxed out their potential total fan base in general. But coming up on their basically 3rd big PPV and 5th PPV overall to me they should be moving away from "hey we're not WWE" style marketing for existing wrestling fans. 

At this point they can easily focus on the better shot promos and vignettes, their faster paced matches, the more innovative moves, and wider array of characters they have. 

You bring up Bischoff but folk routinely laugh at WCW for the Mick Foley "that'll put butts in seats" thing. The elite have been sending shots for years. But the shots since the HoF and DoN have been lame on both sides. Vince's stupid we're not going blood and guts as if AEW is CZW is lame. Just as lame as Cody's you can't counterprogram this is real charity shit.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> See I agree with you in the sense I don't want to see it, it's stale and over done. But it's a proven story that works.


Nepotism and using backstage power to get your family in the top spot is a proven tactic that fans — especially the fans that AEW is trying to appeal to — resent.

Not a good way to end your honeymoon period with the fan base. It’s basically saying ‘It worked for Stephanie and VKM and HHH ... so let’s do it.” And then saying “We’re the alternative.”


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> Nepotism and using backstage power to get your family in the top spot is a proven tactic that fans — especially the fans that AEW is trying to appeal to — resent.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good way to end your honeymoon period with the fan base. It’s basically saying ‘It worked for Stephanie and VKM and HHH ... so let’s do it.” And then saying “We’re the alternative.”


Listen I get what folk are saying I don't want Brandi either personally. But it makes sooo much sense right now booking wise. Similar to NJPW not giving the belt to white hot Omega or white hot Naito in back to back WK yet fans still trusted them, I think The Elite at this moment right now have enough fan good will. 

I think folk will bitch because us hardcore fans love to fantasy book and talk who deserves what. But I think they have enough fan good will and will be killing it elsewhere that folk will trust them to turn Brandi's undeserved reign into something important.


----------



## Chan Hung

I don't want to jinx it but I don't think it's going to be one of those immediate sell outs in Washington. It will eventually sell much more as we get closer to that date. Right now the company is banking on the hard cores to come through but this is where they need that additional mainstream appeal from a talent like CM Punk to really deliver the icing on the cake but let's see how it goes I'm curious to see if they can sell out in Washington


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think all the youtube promo videos makes AEW special. I hope they don't stop. Also, I absolutely love the after show interviews they have been doing for their PPVs. It just makes it feel more like a real sport.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Even if it sells out right away, the WWE drones will just say "lol robots", "lol scalpers", "lol T-shirt company". AEW's costumers are all scalpers and shirt enthusiasts that don't watch wrestling according to WWE fanboys.

The TNT ratings will be the only thing that matters for AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> But who is that soft play to your heartstrings promo for? Like it's not a bad promo by any means. But it's feels way too aimed at fans who will already be giving them a chance for the exact reason Cody named. They've pretty much already maxed out the "hate Vince then join us" crowd they're going to get right now.
> 
> It's points for out of the box for promotion. But I don't see what would be appealing for somebody not already buying into them and hating Vince. He mentions how this is the first time wrestling has been on TNT on 18 years. What about that would make somebody not currently following wrestling want to watch.


Nostalgia

Nostalgia is the most powerful purchase tool - any marketer worth their salt will tell you

This is Cody going after the lapsed fan - ‘remember when it was good with WCW on TNT - it’s gonna be good again, come watch’

And those peeps will bring their kids, and we’re off to the races


----------



## taker1986

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm surprised they're deciding the Women's champion so soon. I thought they would've did a 8 or 16 women tournament to decide its first champion which would take a few months, with the final being at the next PPV.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW in Chicago means Punk - why doesn't AEW choosing DC have any Batista rumors? 

Is Dave Bautista signed to a WWE legends deal or something? He doesn't seem to be a WWE lifer type and could be open to a part time AEW deal/schedule.


----------



## Aedubya

To decide the title on opening night they will have 2 tag team matches (all random partners picked from random off camera - except Brandi who will magically have drawn Awesome Kong)

The winners of both tag team matches will have a 4 way to decide the winner
Brandi having kong there as backup will be great to draw heat however it won't be enough and she will be pinned by the winner - Yuka


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*










Hey Shawn Spears you piece of shit!
Just waking up after the night before with this perfect 10, more of a 2-3 without her make up on, you might know her, names Cassie or Peyton or whatever, you know your wife or soon to be wife , the only one who's ever held a championship in your household.
Took her on the MAX-imum ride!
Wow those Australian Sheila's are something else, keep getting a fish like taste, must of been from last night's main course [emoji1787]
#SaltOfTheEarth
#BetterThanYou
#MJF[emoji769] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> But who is that soft play to your heartstrings promo for? Like it's not a bad promo by any means. But it's feels way too aimed at fans who will already be giving them a chance for the exact reason Cody named. They've pretty much already maxed out the "hate Vince then join us" crowd they're going to get right now.
> 
> It's points for out of the box for promotion. But I don't see what would be appealing for somebody not already buying into them and hating Vince. He mentions how this is the first time wrestling has been on TNT on 18 years. What about that would make somebody not currently following wrestling want to watch.


You are overthinking it. Its just a cool promo to get people hyped for the TNT Debut. Casuals will come after word of mouth for the core fans spread.


----------



## taker1986

Aedubya said:


> To decide the title on opening night they will have 2 tag team matches (all random partners picked from random off camera - except Brandi who will magically have drawn Awesome Kong)
> 
> The winners of both tag team matches will have a 4 way to decide the winner
> Brandi having kong there as backup will be great to draw heat however it won't be enough and she will be pinned by the winner - Yuka


I'm not completely against this idea, but this could be split into 3 weeks instead of 1, have 1 tag match on opening night, 2nd tag on week 2 and championship match on week 3. I can't see how they fit all of this in on a 2 hour show with everything else that's going to be happening.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A multi-person match for a title ie 3-way or 4-way should at least be an elimination match not first pin wins the title. This would add a lot more strategy to it and a lot more room for storytelling. Having a first pin wins is a cheap and easy to protect the others who are not pinned. Establishing your first champion should not be that easy.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nostalgia
> 
> Nostalgia is the most powerful purchase tool - any marketer worth their salt will tell you
> 
> This is Cody going after the lapsed fan - ‘remember when it was good with WCW on TNT - it’s gonna be good again, come watch’
> 
> And those peeps will bring their kids, and we’re off to the races


I get nostalgia but typically it's used to sell something with history, outside of indie games using 8 and 16bit I can't think of nostalgia typically being used to sell a new thing. 

This is remember WCW with it's rich NWA JCP history.. yeah we're not that but we're wrestling. Is different lol. 



EMGESP said:


> You are overthinking it. Its just a cool promo to get people hyped for the TNT Debut. Casuals will come after word of mouth for the core fans spread.


Nah that promo wasn't cool, it was sappy. The first we're coming to TNT promo was a cool one. It gave you action and reasons to watch. Go that route but maybe focus in on specific wrestlers have them give their name and go sell that their "All Elite".

But they said we couldn't and our fans said we could and we want to prove them right, just as a commercial is odd. Seems more like an untelevised rally speech you'd give to the crowd in DC, right before the show starts.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tickets on sale in less than 45 minutes. Someone pray that I'm able to get some!


----------



## Chan Hung

Corey said:


> Tickets on sale in less than 45 minutes. Someone pray that I'm able to get some!


I really hope you can get tickets that way you can maybe provide us some pre-show pictures and stuff like that here LOL


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

With the NWA breaking their agreement with ROH I would love for AEW and the NWA to arrange a working agreement of some sorts Nick Aldis in particular would be a great addition to the roster, he's big, can work, talk and carries himself in a way where he makes the title he holds feel more prestigious.

Plus they can use the NWA National Championship as a touring midcard title


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Tickets on sale in less than 45 minutes. Someone pray that I'm able to get some!


You got this shit man. Just make sure you got your credit card ready to go on autofill


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Tickets on sale in less than 45 minutes. Someone pray that I'm able to get some!


Fella, you're be good. I don't expect an instant sell out like the PPV's.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well I was trying to get 3 tickets. I was in the lobby an hour before tickets went on sale. I've tried for about 25 minutes straight and can't get anything. I'm convinced it's another immediate sellout. Tickets are already being sold for 5x face value on the secondary market.

Very disappointing.


----------



## Chan Hung

Corey said:


> Well I was trying to get 3 tickets. I was in the lobby an hour before tickets went on sale. I've tried for about 25 minutes straight and can't get anything. I'm convinced it's another immediate sellout. Tickets are already being sold for 5x face value on the secondary market.
> 
> Very disappointing. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


Damnit Corey I'm sorry man. I was pulling for you! And are you sure there's no other tickets available did you double triple quadruple check LOL


----------



## Jeripunk99

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PushCrymeTyme said:


> shad gaspard had a meeting with kenny omega last week cryme tyme is a real possibility


Please...no


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Damnit Corey I'm sorry man. I was pulling for you! And are you sure there's no other tickets available did you double triple quadruple check LOL


Hahaha yeah I've done it from my laptop and my phone and just clicked literally any tickets that were there countless times and it says another fan beat me to it.

I thought I was pretty well prepared but not prepared enough I guess.


----------



## Chan Hung

Corey said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit Corey I'm sorry man. I was pulling for you! And are you sure there's no other tickets available did you double triple quadruple check LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha yeah I've done it from my laptop and my phone and just clicked literally any tickets that were there countless times and it says another fan beat me to it.
> 
> I thought I was pretty well prepared but not prepared enough I guess. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/NCRsZl9.png" border="0" alt="" title="" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

It would have been great to have your perspective give us some feedback on here had you gotten the seats man so I'm sorry that sucks


----------



## Chan Hung

By the way I'm going to post this link it's pretty interesting Cody Rhodes was being interviewed recently and he talked about why they chose DC. ..

and it's cool because these guys are numbers and data people so they factored in well for example where a lot of the views from the BR streaming live came from, and they had a good amount of positive feedback from the DC area

https://thefandc.radio.com/why-cody-rhodes-chose-dc-for-aew-television-debut


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> By the way I'm going to post this link it's pretty interesting Cody Rhodes was being interviewed recently and he talked about why they chose DC. ..
> 
> and it's cool because these guys are numbers and data people so they factored in well for example where a lot of the views from the BR streaming live came from, and they had a good amount of positive feedback from the DC area
> 
> https://thefandc.radio.com/why-cody-rhodes-chose-dc-for-aew-television-debut


Thanks for the link. I also like how he talks about Cain Velasquez there. I think he could be an impact player for AEW if they could bring him in. WWE would definitely be interested in Cain, but being able to work AAA at the same time as AEW is the ace in the hole for AEW maybe.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fella, you're be good. *I don't expect an instant sell out like the PPV's.*


Well they proved you wrong.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> Well they proved you wrong.


Happily so. But I also think there is something fishy. Maybe it's just all computerized and how things are done with scalpers having programs set up and the like reading the market and betting on a secondary market. 

I mean good AEW gets to publicize "Sold out in x amount of minutes", but it also means scumbag scalpers are making money the company could have made. I guess that could be part of the bargain though - the "cost" of getting your quick sell out. 

I long for the days of long line ups outside the venues as the only way to get tickets. But then again I'm an old ass.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Well I was trying to get 3 tickets. I was in the lobby an hour before tickets went on sale. I've tried for about 25 minutes straight and can't get anything. I'm convinced it's another immediate sellout. Tickets are already being sold for 5x face value on the secondary market.
> 
> Very disappointing.


Ticketmaster is shitting the bed. There are still tickets left friend.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Ticketmatser can suck my nuts. I went secondary! 

I'm goin boys! Section 107 Row G! And they were only $120 each!

LET'S GOOOO!!!! AEW! AEW! AEW! :mark: :mark:

:woo :woo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If the secondary market can carry the load, then i guess they deserve their 10 or 20 bucks.

Thing to remember is....there would NOT be a secondary market if the ticket wasn’t MOLTEN hot!


----------



## Chan Hung

Corey said:


> Ticketmatser can suck my nuts. I went secondary!
> 
> I'm goin boys! Section 107 Row G! And they were only $120 each!
> 
> LET'S GOOOO!!!! AEW! AEW! AEW! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" />


Fuck yes!!! AEW AEW!!! :mark

Make sure if u can to post here that day to keep us updated Haha


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Ticketmatser can suck my nuts. I went secondary!
> 
> I'm goin boys! Section 107 Row G! And they were only $120 each!
> 
> LET'S GOOOO!!!! AEW! AEW! AEW! :mark: :mark:
> 
> :woo :woo


Those have $50 face value? 

Bucks and Page are tweeting out that there are still tickets available, it's TM that is mucking things up.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Ticketmatser can suck my nuts. I went secondary!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm goin boys! Section 107 Row G! And they were only $120 each!
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S GOOOO!!!! AEW! AEW! AEW! :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :woo :woo


Spend the time in between making the most elaborate sign you can


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Brandon Cutler is a lot taller than what you would think 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157148600100515846


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Brandon Cutler is a lot taller than what you would think
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157148600100515846


He's gotta lose that chin strap beard though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Oh definitely - but then he also loses all facial definition

He kinda just has a head that flows into a neck.

The day they put olde Cutler in the main event, then people can cry ‘nepotism’


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Happily so. But I also think there is something fishy. Maybe it's just all computerized and how things are done with scalpers having programs set up and the like reading the market and betting on a secondary market.
> 
> I mean good AEW gets to publicize "Sold out in x amount of minutes", but it also means scumbag scalpers are making money the company could have made. I guess that could be part of the bargain though - the "cost" of getting your quick sell out.
> 
> I long for the days of long line ups outside the venues as the only way to get tickets. But then again I'm an old ass.


I dunno about that. Reddit had a ton of people waiting to buy tickets today too. This is a hot ticket brother.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

People on twitter now saying

‘Well, of course they sold out, the tickets were so cheap’

It is funny to see rage at success


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> Amazing promo by Cody.


Absolutely amazing! Gave me goosebumps.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> People on twitter now saying
> 
> ‘Well, of course they sold out, the tickets were so cheap’
> 
> It is funny to see rage at success


Pretty much expect nothing less at this point. Those morons will keep shifting the goal posts each and every time they get proven wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The only bad thing that came from all of this is.....

TARP will now surely re-sign with WWE 

(ok, that was my last shot of the day)


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Fuck yes!!! AEW AEW!!! :mark
> 
> Make sure if u can to post here that day to keep us updated Haha


Gonna be straight with you, I'm going with 2 friends of mine and one lives about 15 minutes from the arena. Our plan is to get fucked up, uber to the show, and have the time of our lives. Witness HISTORY, if you will. You won't be hearing from me until the next day when I get home and log on here. :lol



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Those have $50 face value?
> 
> Bucks and Page are tweeting out that there are still tickets available, it's TM that is mucking things up.


Yeah $50 face value. Some of those are being sold for 5x that amount on Stubhub. Had to jump on this bargain when I saw it. Ticketmaster really shit the bed on this one.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You bet your ass we're blood and guts


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Gonna be straight with you, I'm going with 2 friends of mine and one lives about 15 minutes from the arena. Our plan is to get fucked up, uber to the show, and have the time of our lives. Witness HISTORY, if you will. You won't be hearing from me until the next day when I get home and log on here. :lol
> 
> 
> Yeah $50 face value. Some of those are being sold for 5x that amount on Stubhub. Had to jump on this bargain when I saw it. Ticketmaster really shit the bed on this one.


Respect mate!

Something tells me you’re not going to regret it


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Another sellout!! Proud to be part of this one. :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157369450762592262


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157365199344680961
The HAVE to be airing a Wednesday Live show from this Cruise now. Jericho, Cody, Bucks, Kenny, Moxley, Page, MJF, JB, Luchasaurus, Britt Baker, Nyla Rose, Penny Ford have all been announced. January 20th to 24th 2020, with Jan 22nd being a Wednesday. 

For those who have been on such cruises - would there be room to hold a wrestling ring and enough fan seating to make good visuals for television?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

By the way, Cyborg just became a free agent. UFC won't be re-newing her contract.

Would be an interesting signing for AEW if she's interested.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

^^ Absolutely, my man! It would make for cool visual on TV as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

<B>Some of my random thoughts:</B>

1.Fuck the haters this is historical.
2. The 2020 cruise will likely be live action for TNT.
3. Someone else from the "E" will join, just not sure who but I feel it could be as soon as either All Out or TNT for sure.
4. When the TNT fans see the magical production that we have so far seen, it will be epic.
5. The next big PPV will likely be in Feb


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> <B>Some of my random thoughts:</B>
> 
> 5. The next big PPV will likely be in Feb


I'll say early January. And will be main evented by the Tag Tournament Finals, with Cody vs Jericho on the under card/co-main. Tag match will close the show though. 

There would be 12-14 shows between Oct 2nd and the PPV. If they went with a 16 team tournament that would be 8 first round matches, four second round matches, 2 semi finals and the finals. So 15 matches soup to nuts. One match a week can carry the tournament for 3.5 months.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't think the next big PPV will be in February, I think they will have a show in the Fall, they said 4 PPV's a year. We already know Memorial Day weekend and Labor Day weekend are two of them, I imagine one in November and then one in February/March.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> Amazing promo by Cody.


That promo :trips8


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PPV sold out, first TV show sold out, now onto the next.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157372760508649473


----------



## CRCC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody is such a great promo.

Imagine wasting a guy like him playing Stardust. Jesus!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> PPV sold out, first TV show sold out, now onto the next.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157372760508649473


I'll say Dallas or Houston and then head out to Cali. Gotta stay out of driving distance from each other for awhile. But they also got to watch were WWE is to avoid consumer burnout. 

Basically do the top 25 wrestling markets twice a year, repeating six months apart. 

I'd like to see them do a show from Mexico as well. Don't know how feasible that would be.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Corey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PPV sold out, first TV show sold out, now onto the next.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157372760508649473
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say Dallas or Houston and then head out to Cali. Gotta stay out of driving distance from each other for awhile. But they also got to watch were WWE is to avoid consumer burnout.
> 
> Basically do the top 25 wrestling markets twice a year, repeating six months apart.
> 
> I'd like to see them do a show from Mexico as well. Don't know how feasible that would be.
Click to expand...

Good points and this is precisely where a guy like Tony Khan is able to implement statistics and data to determine the best locations the guy knows a lot about that kind of stuff


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know if MJF owns a Facebook account? Because I've seen a Facebook account that apparently is his burying Spears and doing what I expected they would do at some point: He brought up Peyton to the conversation :lol. It honestly sounds like something he would do, but I am not sure since it is not verified


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Now that they got the first TV show out of the way it's time to see where their going for future shows.

My predictions for the next five aew TV locations

1. Atlanta (McCamish Pavilion)
2. Dallas (Kay Bailey Hutchison Center)
3. Las Vegas (MGM Grand Garden Arena)
4. Long Beach (Walter Pyramid)
5. San Francisco (Cow Palace)

Turn around after that and start at Daily's Place as a launching zone for a Northeast tour


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> Now that they got the first TV show out of the way it's time to see where their going for future shows.
> 
> My predictions for the next five aew TV locations
> 
> 1. Atlanta (McCamish Pavilion)
> 2. Dallas (Kay Bailey Hutchison Center)
> 3. Las Vegas (MGM Grand Garden Arena)
> 4. Long Beach (Walter Pyramid)
> 5. San Francisco (Cow Palace)
> 
> Turn around after that and start at Daily's Place as a launching zone for a Northeast tour


Ehhhhhhh. Vegas, Long Beach, & San Fran are too close to run in consecutive weeks. No need for them to be anywhere close when it's just one weekly show. Spread that shit way out. Also Daily's Place is in Jacksonville what's that have to do with the Northeast? 

There's really no need for them whatsoever to repeat any venues this early. NJPW made that mistake already and they can learn from that.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Ehhhhhhh. Vegas, Long Beach, & San Fran are too close to run in consecutive weeks. No need for them to be anywhere close when it's just one weekly show. Spread that shit way out. Also Daily's Place is in Jacksonville what's that have to do with the Northeast?
> 
> There's really no need for them whatsoever to repeat any venues this early. NJPW made that mistake already and they can learn from that.


MGM Grand Garden is too big for a television show and Walter Pyramid is likely too small for what they'd be looking for now. Cow Palace would be a good spot though, as would the Hutchison Center in Dallas and the ATL location. 

8000-10,000 would probably be my target arena size. Go for quick and easy sell outs rather than stress out over a big arena. Much better to leave thousands out than have thousands of empty seats IMO. Fan atmosphere is so important to television presentation.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Ehhhhhhh. Vegas, Long Beach, & San Fran are too close to run in consecutive weeks. No need for them to be anywhere close when it's just one weekly show. Spread that shit way out. Also Daily's Place is in Jacksonville what's that have to do with the Northeast?
> 
> There's really no need for them whatsoever to repeat any venues this early. NJPW made that mistake already and they can learn from that.


I tried to mean that you use Jacksonville to return to the east coast sorry for the confusion.

I guess you could cut out either Vegas or Long Beach and run either a Denver, Seattle or Midwest show in Kansas City or St. Louis


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> Now that they got the first TV show out of the way it's time to see where their going for future shows.
> 
> My predictions for the next five aew TV locations
> 
> 1. Atlanta (McCamish Pavilion)
> 2. Dallas (Kay Bailey Hutchison Center)
> 3. Las Vegas (MGM Grand Garden Arena)
> 4. Long Beach (Walter Pyramid)
> 5. San Francisco (Cow Palace)
> 
> Turn around after that and start at Daily's Place as a launching zone for a Northeast tour


remember the first 12 arenas aew followed back when the trademark/aew twitter account was first discovered. it will be interesting to see if they book any from the original list 

12 stadiums that All Elite Wrestling followed on Twitter: 
• The Forum (Inglewood, California) 
• KeyArena (Seattle, Washington) 
• Little Caesars Arena (Detroit, Michigan) 
• Pepsi Center (Denver, Colorado) 
• PNC Arena (Raleigh, North Carolina) 
• Quicken Loans Arena (Cleveland, Ohio) 
• Sears Centre (Hoffman Estates, Illinois) 
• Smoothie King Center (New Orleans, Louisana) 
• Target Center (Minneapolis, Minnesota) 
• T-Mobile Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada) 
• Toyota Center (Houston, Texas) 
• Wells Fargo Center (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania)


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You guys are naming only American places as if Canadian places aren't an option too


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That may not NEED CM Punk, but where they are right now? Dude would put them squarely on the map. I’m excited either way.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't see them coming to Quebec any time soon, but I wouldn't mind taking the train to Toronto for the 1st AEW event held in Canada.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Their first few venues will be determined by DoN and BR live stats

And you would think their 2nd phase will have tv stats added

Will be interesting to see where they end up.

I do believe they’ll never go to No Name, Poughkeepsie - as their fans do not mind travelling to them

So, only big cities


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AAA Triplemania tonight. Cody, Omega, Bucks, Guevara are all taking part. Bucks/Omega giving win back to Penta/Fenix/Laredo Kid. Guevara teaming with Scarlett Bordeaux in mixed tag multi team title match(won't win). Cody likely will be on winning side with Psycho Clown, and Cain Velasquez against Taurus, Texano Jr and mystery partner. Will that mystery partner be a new member of Los Mercinarios? If so I can't see them losing - and I can't see Cain losing either so maybe said mystery partner if from AEW. Would they really allow Cody to get his hands on Spears before AO?


----------



## li/<o

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I just saw that their first live event for TNT sold out already. This is literary scary for the WWE. Apparently it seats 40k seats and for it to sell so fast tells you WWE is going to lose market share guaranteed.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



li/<o said:


> I just saw that their first live event for TNT sold out already. This is literary scary for the WWE. Apparently it seats 40k seats and for it to sell so fast tells you WWE is going to lose market share guaranteed.


More like 14,000-15,000. 20,000 for basketball.

Still impressive obviously, but not that many.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> More like 14,000-15,000. 20,000 for basketball.
> 
> Still impressive obviously, but not that many.


I swore I heard 40k maybe i misheard, but its still amazing how many seats it sold so fast. If AEW can start with a good show and with good prices you are going to see people leaving WWE being so overpriced.


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Chris Jericho is a draw plus Moxley noise.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Soul Rex said:


> Chris Jericho is a draw plus Moxley noise.


The brand is the draw. Of course Moxley and Y2J help a lot but they sold ALL IN without any of them on the card.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



li/<o said:


> I just saw that their first live event for TNT sold out already. This is literary scary for the WWE. Apparently it seats 40k seats and for it to sell so fast tells you WWE is going to lose market share guaranteed.


While i'm not taking anything away from AEW this is their first televised event if anyone thought it wasn't going to sell out they are retarded. The real story will be to see if they can continue to sell out arenas on a weekly basis.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mango13 said:


> While i'm not taking anything away from AEW this is their first televised event if anyone thought it wasn't going to sell out they are retarded. The real story will be to see if they can continue to sell out arenas on a weekly basis.


No, the real story is that they are already, without a single week of TV, drawing bigger numbers than the vast majority of wrestling promotions that have ever existed, and All Out had greater ticket demand than any wrestling event in the history of the industry. ECW and TNA both had TV deals, and they never sold more than 6000 tickets to their shows or drew more than 100K PPV buys - two things AEW has already accomplished.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> No, the real story is that they are already, without a single week of TV, drawing bigger numbers than the vast majority of wrestling promotions that have ever existed, and All Out had greater ticket demand than any wrestling event in the history of the industry. ECW and TNA both had TV deals, and they never sold more than 6000 tickets to their shows or drew more than 100K PPV buys - two things AEW has already accomplished.


Again while that is awesome and good for AEW there has been massive amounts of hype for AEW since the beginning so those numbers aren't really all that surprising. Now in 6 months from now if they can sustain those types of numbers or better yet grow them then awesome. But I think its a little premature to start blowing your load all over the place when they've had like 5 events and the first show hasn't aired on tv yet.


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They have the "We want to see what this new big wrestling brand can do" initial push tho.

From now one, they won't draw much better, but if they deliver a good wrestling show, they will keep the curious and work from that.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mango13 said:


> Again while that is awesome and good for AEW there has been massive amounts of hype for AEW since the beginning so those numbers aren't really all that surprising. Now in 6 months from now if they can sustain those types of numbers or better yet grow them then awesome. But I think its a little premature to start blowing your load all over the place when they've had like 5 events and the first show hasn't aired on tv yet.


Well yes, of course the hype has been massive. These guys have done a great job so far - so much so that they are already drawing bigger numbers than the vast majority of wrestling promotions that have ever existed. That's a huge story. 

Of course it's surprising. This something that almost never happens to anyone, beyond a handful of promotions in the history of the industry.

I'm not blowing any load. I'm stating facts about their early success and putting it into historical context. This is a phenomenal start for them - far beyond what anyone thought possible when they started the company. They will need to deliver once the show starts airing on TNT, and in particular, they will need to make sure they appeal to the wider casual audience, otherwise this is all for nought. But they've done a tremendous job so far.


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Well yes, of course the hype has been massive. These guys have done a great job so far - so much so that they are already drawing bigger numbers than the vast majority of wrestling promotions that have ever existed. That's a huge story.
> 
> Of course it's surprising. This something that almost never happens to anyone, beyond a handful of promotions in the history of the industry.
> 
> I'm not blowing any load. I'm stating facts about their early success and putting it into historical context. This is a phenomenal start for them - far beyond what anyone thought possible when they started the company. They will need to deliver once the show starts airing on TNT, and in particular, they will need to make sure they appeal to the wider casual audience, otherwise this is all for nought. But they've done a tremendous job so far.


I mean, 99% of the wrestling promotions that ever existed didin't have this GODAMN budget.

But I agree it's surprising there are so many wrestling fans in the world THIRSTY from another decent wrestling option.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’ll be interested to see how soon tickets go on sale for the second, third and fourth shows, etc.

You’ve got to put people in those seats every week. And while you get to hype the first one in a big way and all that, the draw after the initial ‘shiny new toy/come see history’ thing will basically be ‘we’re coming to your city.’

I suspect the first show will draw a lot of people who are traveling there who want to be at the first one, rather than local fans who say ‘Wow, this is coming to down, I think I will go.’ And those hardcore fans who want to be at the historic first TV show aren’t going to be able to afford to follow the promotion around the country from week to week and show to show.

What they are doing now is great, amazing, all that as far as interest and hype and ticket sales. But the real goal is to have local fans show up everywhere you go when you’re doing weekly live TV.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho still wants his Thank You for selling out Washington the 1st TV SHOW LOL

https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/chris-jericho-wants-a-thank-you-for-aews-tnt-debut-sellout


----------



## li/<o

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mango13 said:


> While i'm not taking anything away from AEW this is their first televised event if anyone thought it wasn't going to sell out they are retarded. The real story will be to see if they can continue to sell out arenas on a weekly basis.


Very truth, but I think AEW has done a fantastic overall start. To me they are doing pretty good so I honestly have faith they will come up with an amazing first show. I agree though see how the show starts, but its going to be something fresh along with they are trying to not do the WWE mistakes that are happening all over.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

In that AAA event tonight Lucha Bros and Laredo Kid beat the Elite and after the match Kenny challenged Fenix for the AAA top title (Kenny unmasked Fenix during the match and the Elite were playing super heels the whole match) and Fenix accepted, but only if the match is in Mexico.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Kenny got a good pop when he entered the ring. Hugo also called him "The Finisher" for god knows why.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157871329560989698


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Soul Rex said:


> I mean, 99% of the wrestling promotions that ever existed didin't have this GODAMN budget.
> 
> But I agree it's surprising there are so many wrestling fans in the world THIRSTY from another decent wrestling option.


This.

Also, the WWE being so damn bad is another reason. Even they're mozt loyal fand are desperate for entertainment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

People (AAA fans) are raving about the Elite after last night

They have bought into Kenny hook, line and sinker.... almost as if he is one of the best on the planet


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Again, I ask what is AEW getting out of their guys wrestling for AAA. They need more than just Penta and Fenix out of this "working agreement". 

And I thought AEW signed Fenix and Penta - so it's not even them they're getting in this talent swap. 

Omega vs Fenix should be on AEW television. But not if a AAA title is on the line.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> No, the real story is that they are already, without a single week of TV, drawing bigger numbers than the vast majority of wrestling promotions that have ever existed, and All Out had greater ticket demand than any wrestling event in the history of the industry. ECW and TNA both had TV deals, and they never sold more than 6000 tickets to their shows or drew more than 100K PPV buys - two things AEW has already accomplished.


God your tone is fucking irritating. I guess it's better than being mindlessly against something, but can we please stop circulating this garbage: 

They may not have had TV, which will open them up to people who don't currently follow anything to do with wrestling (and there's no guarantee that they are going to like AEW _at all_), but they have had social media which is such a useful tool for marketing. This is also built off the back of YEARS of building and cultivated frustration at WWE programming. 

The fanatical fanbase that has stuck with terrible wrestling since 2001 has mobilized around this. That's very cute, but it's not the same thing as anything else we've seen -- and it isn't necessarily sustainable. AEW has essentially been godfathered into their crowds because people obsessed with wrestling miss things like WCW and ECW and the hope that TNA never capitalized on. 

Is it _that_ impressive there are 10,000 people willing to be part of the first show in the first wrestling promotion ever _established_ by a billionaire? And _again_, you're doing that whole bullshit thing with the PPV numbers. We have gone through this, but Dave's numbers are for a _worldwide_ base. ECW did much better numbers domestically on a _consistent_ basis. We live in a different world where AEW is accessible all over the world. *Stop comparing the two. It is a false premise and is deliberately misleading.* When AEW gets 100k domestic buys, I will be the first to applaud them. That has not happened, so shut the fuck up, you liar.

Let's see how that ticket demand holds up when the honeymoon period is over. Let's see how the ticket sales hold up when the momentum suddenly halts and all of a sudden going to these things to push them over that line is no longer the thing. At some point, they are actually going to have to draw in towns and cities by appealing to fans based on merit. Let's see what happens when the internet consensus shifts from "AEW! AEW! AEW!" to "I like AEW, but..." and how that affects business. Let's see what those TV ratings do. Let's see if more and more people invest in their PPVs, or fewer and fewer people do. 

I desperately want AEW to succeed. My fandom needs other pro-wrestling that can fill arenas and stop being so insulting. I think they are going to get a shock when the people who aren't obsessed with wrestling are finally exposed to their product. Especially if you've got pure and utter shite like The Librarians floating around. That's mockable stuff and it deserves to be mocked. But hey, they just signed Marko Stunt, so that will allow them to make a great impression on people who want some serious wrestling back on TV, right?


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW doesn’t need a casual audience. 

There’s enough hardcore fans available who want them to succeed and they should be able to do so. 

The minute you cater to casuals, you begin hurting the product even if you see better results financially. 

Look at basketball and football where the purists hate that every rule now favors the offense because both leagues wanted to appeal more to casual audiences. 

Boxing for example doesn’t have a huge casual following, at least not in the realm they did in the 90s and early 2000s but they’re thriving off of their hardcore fans loving all the young lions fighting each other and action packed cards.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I've been away since the 16th June.

What have I missed?

Please fill me with promos, segments, any new signings etc.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> I've been away since the 16th June.
> 
> What have I missed?
> 
> Please fill me with promos, segments, any new signings etc.


I mean I don't know if you've seen Fyter Fest or Fight for the Fallen but I would say at least watch the Road To Videos for those. Or if you're past those, start with the Road To videos for All Out which have generally been very good.

Nothing really major happened at Fyter Fest or Fight For the Fallen besides Spear's heel turn on Cody and some good wrestling along the way. No major signings have happened recently (unless you count Marko Stunt as such). They lost the Tenille Dashwood sweepstakes to Impact, if they even wanted her to begin with.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> I've been away since the 16th June.
> 
> What have I missed?
> 
> Please fill me with promos, segments, any new signings etc.


Oh boy, so you missed both Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen? :wtf2 First thing I'd do is check those out. 

All Out is later this month on the 31st and it sold out in 15 minutes. 

The TV show will debut on Wednesday, October 2nd at Capitol One Arena in Washington DC and is already sold out. They managed to crash the Ticketmaster site. 

As far as signings go, they've signed Marko Stunt, Tully Blanchard as a manager and Chris Van Vliet as a backstage interviewer. And MJF signed a 5-year extension. I think that's all of them?

PAC lost his Dragon Gate title recently so he's likely coming in at some point. 

CM Punk is scheduled for StarrCast III which as expected lit up the rumor mill.

And here's the promo for the TV show. They haven't announced the name yet but most seem to still believe it'll be Dynamite.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> What have I missed?


CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk!.... may or may not be coming.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Thanks guys.

Did catch glimpses of the recent events and just watched the recent Road to All Out videos. Wonderfully produced as ever.

:mark:


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

@MoxleyMoxx nice recap there. Didn't know about PAC losing the Dragongate title. Makes things a bit more interesting.


----------



## Martyn

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Something tells me PAC is going to be involved in the Page/Jericho match. I know it sounds like WWE booking, but I wouldnt be surprised if he would cost Hangman the AEW World title.


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



NXT Only said:


> AEW doesn’t need a casual audience.
> 
> There’s enough hardcore fans available who want them to succeed and they should be able to do so.
> 
> The minute you cater to casuals, you begin hurting the product even if you see better results financially.
> 
> Look at basketball and football where the purists hate that every rule now favors the offense because both leagues wanted to appeal more to casual audiences.
> 
> Boxing for example doesn’t have a huge casual following, at least not in the realm they did in the 90s and early 2000s but they’re thriving off of their hardcore fans loving all the young lions fighting each other and action packed cards.


This post probably gave me cancer. "Money doesn't matter, the rest of the world doesn't matter, just entertain me and my fellow nerd/hipster friends"

If you want to watch wrestling made for hardcore only, go watch your indy garbage. Wrestling was made to to be mainstream, there is a reason its scheme is to be a fake shit show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheDraw said:


> This.
> 
> Also, the WWE being so damn bad is another reason. Even they're mozt loyal fand are desperate for entertainment.


And that's the whole point of AEW even being a thing right now. All parties involved have recognized that there is no really good major promotion that's easily accessible to wrestling fans. Impact could have been, but it's no longer easily accessible. Same for ROH so a certain degree. AEW is catching on, despite the objections of the constant complainers around here. That's all it needs to do -- grab a decent audience and hold onto it, enough to be profitable and stay in business. Anything beyond that is gravy for wrestling fans.



Soul Rex said:


> This post probably gave me cancer. "Money doesn't matter, the rest of the world doesn't matter, just entertain me and my fellow nerd/hipster friends"
> 
> If you want to watch wrestling made for hardcore only, go watch your indy garbage. Wrestling was made to to be mainstream, there is a reason its scheme is to be a fake shit show.


That's really unfortunate, because what he said is exactly on point and your interpretation of it is total shit. Good luck with the recovery.

And btw, 'indy garbage' is where most of the best workers come from. So go ahead and keep ignoring it.


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> And that's the whole point of AEW even being a thing right now. All parties involved have recognized that there is no really good major promotion that's easily accessible to wrestling fans. Impact could have been, but it's no longer easily accessible. Same for ROH so a certain degree. AEW is catching on, despite the objections of the constant complainers around here. That's all it needs to do -- grab a decent audience and hold onto it, enough to be profitable and stay in business. Anything beyond that is gravy for wrestling fans.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really unfortunate, because what he said is exactly on point and your interpretation of it is total shit. Good luck with the recovery.
> 
> And btw, 'indy garbage' is where most of the best workers come from. So go ahead and keep ignoring it.


His post is shit, and Indy wrestling is shit, who gives a shit about workrate.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



NXT Only said:


> AEW doesn’t need a casual audience.
> 
> There’s enough hardcore fans available who want them to succeed and they should be able to do so.
> 
> The minute you cater to casuals, you begin hurting the product even if you see better results financially.
> 
> Look at basketball and football where the purists hate that every rule now favors the offense because both leagues wanted to appeal more to casual audiences.
> 
> Boxing for example doesn’t have a huge casual following, at least not in the realm they did in the 90s and early 2000s but they’re thriving off of their hardcore fans loving all the young lions fighting each other and action packed cards.


This is false.

AEW absolutely needs a large casual audience to succeed. They may be able to survive with only a hardcore audience, but they'll need to attract a large casual audience to be truly considered a success.

What they've accomplished already is phenomenal. The fact that they've already destroyed numbers achieved by the vast majority of wrestling promotions that have ever existed, including ECW and TNA, both in terms of attendance and PPV buys, without a single week of TV, is astounding. It's also impressive that they've done so by attracting mostly fans who don't currently watch WWE. All of this buzz around their product will ensure that they'll draw a big TV audience for their first how.

However, what they do with that big TV audience will determine how successful they are. If they produce a TV show that is edgier than WWE, but still mostly similar in many ways with bad comedy, bland and uncharismatic babyfaces like Hangman being shoved down their audience's throats, etc., then that 1 million+ that they draw for their first show will quickly decline. They need to be considerably different from WWE. This means a more edgy product from top to bottom, interesting and charismatic characters occupying the main event, promos and storylines that actually get individual talent over, etc. 

There are maybe about 200K hardcore fans in the US. If they have any intention of drawing over 1 million viewers per episode, they will absolutely need a casual audience.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> There are maybe about 200K hardcore fans in the US.


Where has this number come from?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Soul Rex said:


> His post is shit, and Indy wrestling is shit, who gives a shit about workrate.


Speaking of shit posts.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is a lapsed fan a casual or something different? I think there is a huge market out there of lapsed fans who have just given up on pro-wrestling because wwe is the only show they are exposed to as they're not the level of fan to hunt out Impact, MLW, ROH or NJPW, AAA etc. 

I don't think one can be a casual WWE fan because of the time commitment required with all their shows weekly. And when one time wwe fans peel off because of an over exposed product and not having the time - they don't have anywhere to easily go. 

One thing that AEW has over ROH and Impact and the rest of the American outfits is production value. It looks major league. That matters to more casual fans then they give you a chance to then hook them with characters and storylines. If it looks minor league and rinky-dink they won't even bother to give you that chance.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

How bout AEW just create fans? Who cares what they are?

By the way, Indy wrestling isn't "Shit." Quite the opposite: Indy wrestling is the only portion of wrestling that's actually trying to evolve artistically. All the stuff you might like about NXT are things Japan and companies like ROH had already been doing for years on a smaller budget. Even BETTER than NXT in a few cases. The Zayne/Owens feud you saw? That wasn't even half as good as when Owens (Steen) was in ROH literally licking up his own blood.

Without the Indy scene WWE would have no ideas to rip off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think people really.... rrrealllly need to sit back and think what it means to.... ‘draw casual fans’

It means going to the mediocre average, means accessibility with a thought process of ‘every episode might be someone’s first’, it means digestible stories done in quick fashion

Its big bang theory - nothing wrong with it, its just.... there

I’d prefer them going the current route, which is the same as Marvel movies. Cater to you hardcore fans, layer your stories, do it long-form

Your hardcore fan will be the ‘evangelical’ to the casual, and draw them in with their excitement

It is marketing 101


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> Where has this number come from?


I would say they are much more, but in reality, the amount of hardcore fans in USA will never be enough to sustain a big wrestling show.

AEW needs to fill in a lot of stadiums and bring in big masses of viewers for TNT. The job
for any real wrestling promotion is to have the biggest and most electrifying wrestling crowd possible.

This is why wrestling made for hardcores (Indy shows) are pointless and shouldn't exist. Wrestling was made to be a big spectacle on the biggest stage possible. This is why they should hire big guys with charisma and mic skills and hope to create some household names or guys that can be easily marketed into the mainstream media, instead of small spotmonkeys who look like regular dudes.

They also should focuse more on the "shit show" part of the bussines instead of the "sport side" of it. Create good storylines, but good storylines with also a big dosis of crazynes and epicness, such like the Attitude era.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

_- AMC Theaters (the largest movie house in the U.S.) is now advertising commercials for AEW before and after The Rock's Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw, according to PWInsider. The marketing is geared towards fans of The Rock being somewhat interested in pro wrestling with the commercial pushing the October 2 TNT TV debut._

Interesting and smart that they are pushing the television premiere and not the PPV All Out. It's much easier to ask somebody to tune into a free television show than to tune in and shell out $60 or whatever AO will cost. Also savvy to advertise around The Rock ( especially with WWE potentially pushing folks to go see it because of Reigns in it).


----------



## Frost99

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> _- AMC Theaters (the largest movie house in the U.S.) is now advertising commercials for AEW before and after The Rock's Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw, according to PWInsider. The marketing is geared towards fans of The Rock being somewhat interested in pro wrestling with the commercial pushing the October 2 TNT TV debut._


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> _- AMC Theaters (the largest movie house in the U.S.) is now advertising commercials for AEW before and after The Rock's Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw, according to PWInsider. The marketing is geared towards fans of The Rock being somewhat interested in pro wrestling with the commercial pushing the October 2 TNT TV debut._
> 
> Interesting and smart that they are pushing the television premiere and not the PPV All Out. It's much easier to ask somebody to tune into a free television show than to tune in and shell out $60 or whatever AO will cost. Also savvy to advertise around The Rock ( especially with WWE potentially pushing folks to go see it because of Reigns in it).


Very smart. I wonder if theyll advertise on Fox as well 
:heston


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Lot of talk on attendance numbers, but I think everyone is on the same page with their thinking. Selling out the first show as quickly as they did, expected or not is impressive. Yes, there are going to be some people traveling, but it's a Wednesday night show Vs. The Big PPV shows being on holiday weekends. 

Still, they obviously can't do 10,000-14,000 people EVERY week, RAW never does 10,000 people anymore, and even with RAW reunion, where you promoted SCSA, Hulk Hogan, DX, and all the other legends(now, it was a makeshift, last minute promotion, but still, you would think the word got out), it still did only 8,000 people. I think getting 4,000 people weekly(That's comparable to what Smackdown is doing) would be a MASSIVE success, anything more than that is AMAZING, considering this is the type of audience that is going to be buying a ton of merch too, that's a lot of revenue.

The one thing going for AEW that WWE has just burned to the ground is trust. As long as they keep doing quality shows, they should be fine and they can use TV to build upon their core audience that should already keep them afloat.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't see why the contrarians and the "I "like" AEW but.../I want AEW to "succeed" but..." crowd feel the need to try and undermine AEW's success this week. This is a huge win for the business and wrestling fans in general. After almost two decades, we are finally getting a true mainstream alternative in the United States. If you're not a fan or AEW (which I wouldn't call myself either) or if you are a true AEW fan, this is still great news that they were able to sell out tickets for their first TV show in a matter of hours. We know they won't be able to repeat this every week. Pointing that out means nothing and looks like your stifling the excitement this is harboring.

Now, as for Cody's "We don't need casuals", that may be a comment that will come back to bite him. Yes, your hardcore fanbase will ride with you but that same fanbase has gotten smaller since WCW closed its doors. Not to say you always have to pander to them but to see substantial growth, they will be needed in order for long term solvency to be a reality for them. That's just the way it is.

This isn't AEWWE, folks. It's AEW. The standards and expectations we've been used to with WWE don't apply here.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is a lapsed fan a casual or something different? I think there is a huge market out there of lapsed fans who have just given up on pro-wrestling because wwe is the only show they are exposed to as they're not the level of fan to hunt out Impact, MLW, ROH or NJPW, AAA etc.
> 
> I don't think one can be a casual WWE fan because of the time commitment required with all their shows weekly. And when one time wwe fans peel off because of an over exposed product and not having the time - they don't have anywhere to easily go.
> 
> One thing that AEW has over ROH and Impact and the rest of the American outfits is production value. It looks major league. That matters to more casual fans then they give you a chance to then hook them with characters and storylines. If it looks minor league and rinky-dink they won't even bother to give you that chance.


My opinion, there are casual fans who watch wrestling for whatever reason WWE has turned wrestling into. There are hardcore fans who follow as many promotions as the can and can spout off the records of every worker in each one of them. And There are lapsed fans who at one time loved wrestling but hate what WWE has done to it and pretty much stopped watching. Lapsed fans may be casual or hard core, or may be something in between. It doesn’t really matter, other than they don’t watch any more. I find the idea that wrestling viewers have to be in one of those groups exclusively to be pretty absurd. I consider myself to be a lapsed fan.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> I don't see why the contrarians and the "I "like" AEW but.../I want AEW to "succeed" but..." crowd feel the need to try and undermine AEW's success this week. This is a huge win for the business and wrestling fans in general. After almost two decades, we are finally getting a true mainstream alternative in the United States. If you're not a fan or AEW (which I wouldn't call myself either) or if you are a true AEW fan, this is still great news that they were able to sell out tickets for their first TV show in a matter of hours. We know they won't be able to repeat this every week. Pointing that out means nothing and looks like your stifling the excitement this is harboring.
> 
> Now, as for Cody's "We don't need casuals", that may be a comment that will come back to bite him. Yes, your hardcore fanbase will ride with you but that same fanbase has gotten smaller since WCW closed its doors. Not to say you always have to pander to them but to see substantial growth, they will be needed in order for long term solvency to be a reality for them. That's just the way it is.
> 
> This isn't AEWWE, folks. It's AEW. The standards and expectations we've been used to with WWE don't apply here.


I mean that crowd is just going to keep moving the goal post, and the second the 3rd and 4th AEW shows sell 5,000 tickets instead of a sellout, they'll be like "WE TOLD YOU SO, AEW HAS A LOT OF WORK TO DO" or whatever the fuck, even though absolutely NO ONE is expecting sellouts to be a consistent thing EVERY week.

But they'll try to spin the narrative to fit their agenda.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






So, I know PAC's not "officially" with AEW right now but I thought I would post this here. Shit the injury looks bad. Maybe not bad in how much time he'll miss, but just bad in how graphic it is.


----------



## The Wood

I don’t normally do this, but we please start flagging shit as false news, and either ban the users or give them written warnings. I’ve explained to AEWMoxley several times that AEW has _not_ outdrawn ECW and yet they continue to regurgitate this false narrative. There should be consequences for this sort of active lying. 

For those who don’t know, AEW got something like 70,000 domestic buys for Double or Nothing. A quick search of ECW PPVs shows them routinely getting more than 90,000 domestic PPV buys. AEWMoxley knows this and keeps conflating the international buys with the domestic buys and asserting that as a domestic number to make AEW look better. I don’t think they’re on AEW payroll or anything, but that kind of trumped up advertising is not a good look for the website. I am begging mods to start flagging down people who spread bullshit under the guise of “fact” (as AEWMoxley does). 

There are trashy opinions, but at least they are opinions and you can debate them with information. AEWMoxley constantly ignores information and presents their opinion as fact. 

AEWMoxley is free to try and prove that AEW managed to get over 100k domestic buys to refute my point. But they can’t because they _know_ it’s bullshit.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think people really.... rrrealllly need to sit back and think what it means to.... ‘draw casual fans’
> 
> It means going to the mediocre average, means accessibility with a thought process of ‘every episode might be someone’s first’, it means digestible stories done in quick fashion
> 
> Its big bang theory - nothing wrong with it, its just.... there
> 
> I’d prefer them going the current route, which is the same as Marvel movies. Cater to you hardcore fans, layer your stories, do it long-form
> 
> Your hardcore fan will be the ‘evangelical’ to the casual, and draw them in with their excitement
> 
> It is marketing 101


That's not what is meant by appealing to casuals. All it means is producing a show that has been proven, historically, to draw big numbers (which is only possible by attracting casual viewers.) This entails having your show revolve around big personalities who are charismatic, and storylines and promos that are entertaining, edgy, and that actually get talent over. Even in a legitimate combat sport like MMA, the biggest draw in the sport's history is a guy who is charismatic and is a great talker, and the biggest events are those that have a compelling backstory. That's even more important in wrestling, since the fights are fake.

Again, the fact that they've already surpassed the vast majority of wrestling promotions in terms of attendance and PPV buys, including the likes of ECW, and that they've generated such massive ticket demand for their first TNT show and All Out (which, by the way, will destroy the PPV buys of non-WWE/non-WCW promotions to an even greater degree than DON did) will create enough buzz to draw a big TV audience for their first episode. But they need to hit it out of the park and make sure that the wider casual audience likes what they see.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> I don’t normally do this, but we please start flagging shit as false news, and either ban the users or give them written warnings. I’ve explained to AEWMoxley several times that AEW has _not_ outdrawn ECW and yet they continue to regurgitate this false narrative. There should be consequences for this sort of active lying.
> 
> For those who don’t know, AEW got something like 70,000 domestic buys for Double or Nothing. A quick search of ECW PPVs shows them routinely getting more than 90,000 domestic PPV buys. AEWMoxley knows this and keeps conflating the international buys with the domestic buys and asserting that as a domestic number to make AEW look better. I don’t think they’re on AEW payroll or anything, but that kind of trumped up advertising is not a good look for the website. I am begging mods to start flagging down people who spread bullshit under the guise of “fact” (as AEWMoxley does).
> 
> There are trashy opinions, but at least they are opinions and you can debate them with information. AEWMoxley constantly ignores information and presents their opinion as fact.
> 
> AEWMoxley is free to try and prove that AEW managed to get over 100k domestic buys to refute my point. But they can’t because they _know_ it’s bullshit.


I mean, you can always put him on the ignore list or not respond to the posts.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> I mean, you can always put him on the ignore list or not respond to the posts.


The troll is just looking for attention. Pay it no mind. She was slapped around in another thread because for some reason she was salty about DON drawing over 100K buys, which ECW has never done, and then tried to change the discussion to domestic buys, because she couldn't handle the facts. So now she's been following me from thread to thread like a scorned ex-girlfriend. It's a bit creepy, but if that's how she gets her entertainment, more power to her.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> This isn't AEWWE, folks. It's AEW. The standards and expectations we've been used to with WWE don't apply here.


The fact that AEW is not run by senile Vince McMahon is part of what's helping them. WWE is built around pancakes and a woman with an imaginary penis. WWE has no more full time Hogan's, Austins, Rocks, Cena's, HBKs or Brett Harts. Their roster today is getting booked like clowns or nobodies sitting in catering. So this is the perfect time for an "alternative" promotion to zero in with a quality product.

TNA in it's prime would've taken today's crappy WWE to the woodshed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> That's not what is meant by appealing to casuals. All it means is producing a show that has been proven, historically, to draw big numbers (which is only possible by attracting casual viewers.) *This entails having your show revolve around big personalities who are charismatic, and storylines and promos that are entertaining, edgy, and that actually get talent over.* Even in a legitimate combat sport like MMA, the biggest draw in the sport's history is a guy who is charismatic and is a great talker, and the biggest events are those that have a compelling backstory. That's even more important in wrestling, since the fights are fake.
> 
> Again, the fact that they've already surpassed the vast majority of wrestling promotions in terms of attendance and PPV buys, including the likes of ECW, and that they've generated such massive ticket demand for their first TNT show and All Out (which, by the way, will destroy the PPV buys of non-WWE/non-WCW promotions to an even greater degree than DON did) will create enough buzz to draw a big TV audience for their first episode. But they need to hit it out of the park and make sure that the wider casual audience likes what they see.


Well, they’re doing all that.

So, its all good

Therefore the casuals will come


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, they’re doing all that.
> 
> So, its all good
> 
> Therefore the casuals will come


They are? To soon to say.

I will agree with this the day I see them signing big guys with charisma and creating larger than life gimmicks.


----------



## Chan Hung

The TNT 2 hours is going to fly by very fast guys. You're going to maybe crave a 3rd but that's okay lol . In fact they should give us a suspenseful ending along with some previews to matches that will happen the following weeks to get people glued!! I'm sure they will


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> I mean, you can always put him on the ignore list or not respond to the posts.


That's a good idea, actually. But first: 



AEWMoxley said:


> The troll is just looking for attention. Pay it no mind. She was slapped around in another thread because for some reason she was salty about DON drawing over 100K buys, which ECW has never done, and then tried to change the discussion to domestic buys, because she couldn't handle the facts. So now she's been following me from thread to thread like a scorned ex-girlfriend. It's a bit creepy, but if that's how she gets her entertainment, more power to her.


Thanks for showing your true colors. Some misogyny mixed with some femmephobia. Calling someone "she/her" to insult them is not only fucking disgusting in this decade, but it's also passe. I hope people make a note and realize how seriously to take you. 

Secondly, people who call you out on your shit aren't necessarily trolling. This is part of what makes you so damn bannable, in my opinion. You accuse people of trolling, which is ironically a straw-man position because you have no real points. 

DON drew 100k buys _worldwide_. That's not "changing the discussion." DON drew 70k domestic buys in the US. That _does not_ overtake ECW, who ran 15 PPVs, of which _nine_ outdrew Double or Nothing, domestically. At least two more sat at around 70k too, so it could even be eleven. AEW beat _maybe_ six ECW PPVs. This was also way before streaming devices and way before OTT delivery services. In other words, AEW has done worse domestically than ECW did back when you had to order it on a specific television at a specific time. Also, AEW just about split their domestic buys halvsies with traditional PPV services and B/R Live. I assume that they don't all have the same investors, so from their perspective, this is also not quite ECW levels. Also, internationally, the show was accessible via the FITE TV app. That is the _only_ way my country had access to it, and my country was counted by Dave in the collated buys. This may not matter too much to Tony Khan from the AEW-centric perspective, but the perspective of other stakeholders that are splitting the money, this is probably more significant. 

*Which is fine.* Just stop lying about it. Especially when you're giving people big heads about this and setting up for major disappointment and a lax attitude towards their success. If people love this, they need to support it. If it doesn't work, there is still a long way to go.

If ECW were still around, well, we probably wouldn't have AEW, but if they did a PPV and they had that domestic base of 90k (which looked to be increasing, by the way), then they would be accessible via mobile phones, tablets, desktops and in millions of more homes than they were in 2001. AEW is _nowhere_ near as popular, domestically, than ECW was (which wasn't huge, people keep forgetting). And I'm not even a big fan of ECW -- it's just that the numbers don't lie. AEWMoxley does.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> If ECW were still around, well, we probably wouldn't have AEW, but if they did a PPV and they had that domestic base of 90k (which looked to be increasing, by the way), then they would be accessible via mobile phones, tablets, desktops and in millions of more homes than they were in 2001. AEW is _nowhere_ near as popular, domestically, than ECW was (which wasn't huge, people keep forgetting). And I'm not even a big fan of ECW -- it's just that the numbers don't lie. AEWMoxley does.


I have to disagree here. Automatically assuming their PPV rates would increase in today’s age because of phones, tablets and desktops is a flawed view imo. You are forgetting it is these very devices that makes it easier to watch PPVs for free and not actually count as a PPV sale. 

So while AEW benefits from promoting their brand via modern technologies, they are hurt in the sense they probably lost thousands of PPV buys due to illegal streams. 

Btw, is 100k confirmed as the buy rate? Because I see pro Wrestling Inc says it’s in a rage of 98k to 113k buys, which is even better.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> I have to disagree here. Automatically assuming their PPV rates would increase in today’s age because of phones, tablets and desktops is a flawed view imo. You are forgetting it is these very devices that makes it easier to watch PPVs for free and not actually count as a PPV sale.
> 
> So while AEW benefits from promoting their brand via modern technologies, they are hurt in the sense they probably lost thousands of PPV buys due to illegal streams.
> 
> Btw, is 100k confirmed as the buy rate? Because I see pro Wrestling Inc says it’s in a rage of 98k to 113k buys, which is even better.


That's actually not a bad point. But back then, wrestling was cool and people used to watch it in groups of people too. So there's a few different factors each way. Which is why it makes it even more insane to backdate AEW's current worldwide PPV record and compare it to what ECW was doing _twenty fucking years ago._

The number is around that 98-113k range. I think 100k is just people throwing out a generalized number.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> The TNT 2 hours is going to fly by very fast guys. You're going to maybe crave a 3rd but that's okay lol . In fact they should give us a suspenseful ending along with some previews to matches that will happen the following weeks to get people glued!! I'm sure they will


I've been banging this drum for awhile. 2 hours a week is a HUGE draw/selling point. I agree with maybe mentioning teasers/previews for the following week - to build anticipation but also show viewers the company has a long term plan plotted out. I wouldn't go suspenseful ending every week, or most of the time - just have a nice wrapped up show. 

I've been toying with the idea of an outro to close the show where they also run post-show credits - not for the in-ring talent (might be a bridge too far) but for all the behind the scenes show production men and women. 

Jim Johnson commented in a recent interview that he basically has to build his reputation from scratch because nobody outside of the wrestling industry knows who he is because WWE never ran credits. NFL and NBA and the like flash production crew info on the screen at the end of games as announcers talk with a game recap and farewell. Maybe do that instead of a canned outro.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Only requiring two hours is potentially a huge boon for them. WWE is tied to doing way more than that a week. It's 5 for TV without factoring in Network hours and PPVs every three weeks or so. AEW does not require that sort of preoccupation. They can quietly market themselves as the wrestling promotion that appreciates you do have a life. And their content could potentially be priority television, which WWE just isn't these days (because they literally can't be with that much content).

It's a really smart time to start up another promotion.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TNT 2 hours is going to fly by very fast guys. You're going to maybe crave a 3rd but that's okay lol . In fact they should give us a suspenseful ending along with some previews to matches that will happen the following weeks to get people glued!! I'm sure they will
> 
> 
> 
> I've been banging this drum for awhile. 2 hours a week is a HUGE draw/selling point. I agree with maybe mentioning teasers/previews for the following week - to build anticipation but also show viewers the company has a long term plan plotted out. I wouldn't go suspenseful ending every week, or most of the time - just have a nice wrapped up show.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of an outro to close the show where they also run post-show credits - not for the in-ring talent (might be a bridge too far) but for all the behind the scenes show production men and women.
> 
> Jim Johnson commented in a recent interview that he basically has to build his reputation from scratch because nobody outside of the wrestling industry knows who he is because WWE never ran credits. NFL and NBA and the like flash production crew info on the screen at the end of games as announcers talk with a game recap and farewell. Maybe do that instead of a canned outro.
Click to expand...

Bingo! This. And yes 2 hours is a great sweet spot. 
:bow


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They run credits for the ‘road to’ videos

I hope this continues in the show on tv

Even split screen, just the right thing to do


----------



## Aedubya

Any update on what itv channel/day/time this will be on?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nope - no ITV news yet


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Little Kenny promo on Fenix


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158377116687380481


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Youtube link for those without Twitter


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Btw, is 100k confirmed as the buy rate? Because I see pro Wrestling Inc says it’s in a rage of 98k to 113k buys, which is even better.


It's over 100K. They drew over 100K buys for their first official PPV ever, without a single week of TV, which is phenomenal. Something that ECW has literally never done. Not only that, but they've drawn higher attendances than ECW has ever drawn. ECW never had the massive ticket demand (100K+ in a matter of minutes) either.

Numbers and facts are great, because they are concrete and can't be disputed.


----------



## Aedubya

Killer Kross was the mystery 3rd member v Cody, Cain Velasquez & some other dude at AAA last night

Scarlett Bordeaux accompanied him - hopefully near future AEW members


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Little Kenny promo on Fenix
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158377116687380481


In Mexico for AAA or in Mexico with AEW? Why is AEW pushing a AAA angle and match payoff? Unless wins the AAA Mega Championship. 

Does Khan own a stake in AAA?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It is for a match for their main title

to be fought in Mexico in AAA

I'm guessing they have some sort of talent share agreement - and also a territory agreement. AEW will not expand into MX without AAA

that sort of thing


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> It is for a match for their main title
> 
> to be fought in Mexico in AAA
> 
> I'm guessing they have some sort of talent share agreement - and also a territory agreement. AEW will not expand into MX without AAA
> 
> that sort of thing



So what does AEW get out of such an agreement? Use of Penta and Fenix? Aren't they essentially freelancers anyways?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So what does AEW get out of such an agreement? Use of Penta and Fenix? Aren't they essentially freelancers anyways?


No - from what I heard, they are signed to AAA as their main promotion

I'm guessing AEW also gets an influx of talent when they want

Also.... and these are all guesses - I think AEW talent will use other promotions as their 'house show' income

they do 2 AEW shows a week (and all the talent won't appear on each show) - its their choice if they want to appear on other promotions for some extra $$$ - as most of these peeps are used to doing 5 shows a week


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That Cain Velasquez video is making its rounds today. Would be funny watching AEW talk about how he beat Bork in UFC. Guy looks pretty damn good considering he just started training.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

On today's BTE the Bucks said they sold 10,000 tickets for the TNT debut in DC and it was more than just about anyone expected them to sell. They also said production is holding about 2,000 more seats that they hope to be released soon.

So simple math tells us we're looking at about 12,000 people in the Capital One Arena for the taping. (Y)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158452817830375424
This Lucha Bros video they made is fucking awesome. Slick editing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158452817830375424
> This Lucha Bros video they made is fucking awesome. Slick editing.


foooookin' 'ell!!!

That is absolutely EPIC

Pentagon deserves to be at the tippy top of the card


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yes Pentagon could easily be on the level of Jericho, Kenny, Moxley, Cody, etc in the future potentially. He's that damn good.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> Yes Pentagon could easily be on the level of Jericho, Kenny, Moxley, Cody, etc in the future potentially. He's that damn good.


Fenix as well. Don't sell him short. Fenix vs Omega and Fenix vs PAC are matches I NEED to see. 

And Penta vs Mox.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fenix as well. Don't sell him short. Fenix vs Omega and Fenix vs PAC are matches I NEED to see.
> 
> And Penta vs Mox.


Yeah no doubt, but Fenix is more of a flyer, while Pentagon is probably one of the best all-around wrestlers right now. He can fly, flip, brawl, submit, and sell with the best of them, and put psychology to it all. Entertaining as all fuck every time. Even his promos that I can’t understand a word of get you worked up. But Fenix isn’t far behind.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Pentagon.... i don’t understand a word he says

But his promos are fire

THAT is talent

Plus, it is believable when he destroys someone

Fenix - I like him.... but I’m team Penta for sure


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Only thing with Pentagon is that he can be very hit and miss, especially when he's a singles guy.

Some night's he's on fire. Other nights he spamming moves and looks sloppy. From watching his work in Lucha Underground, Impact, and other places, I've seen both sides.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Only thing with Pentagon is that he can be very hit and miss, especially when he's a singles guy.
> 
> Some night's he's on fire. Other nights he spamming moves and looks sloppy. From watching his work in Lucha Underground, Impact, and other places, I've seen both sides.


I can’t remember a bad LU match - but i’m guessing Impact had less editing chances

Although, he does seem like the ‘needs to be motivated’ type


----------



## NascarStan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pentagon.... i don’t understand a word he says
> 
> But his promos are fire
> 
> THAT is talent
> 
> Plus, it is believable when he destroys someone
> 
> Fenix - I like him.... but I’m team Penta for sure


Pentagon is a great example of you don't have to know English to still be charismatic

Asuka for example would be better off if they just let her speak Japanese with the occasional word in English


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What city rhymes with Kelly!? :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158560991141072896


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cities #2 and #3 announced tomorrow. 

As for what city rhymes with Kelly? I can only think of Philly.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Maybe this deserves it's own thread and if it does I am sure someone will create one. Until that happens though, I figure this is the best place to ask this;

What is everyone's opinion of AEW making an offer to Sanada? According to the rumor mill, he is a free agent and WWE is _very_ interested in acquiring him. I personally don't want to see him go there and watch Vince destroy him and would rather he either stay in New Japan or come to AEW. I know he isn't very fluid in the English language, but I think that could be solved with a manager who speaks for him(Who that could be, no idea.)

What do others think about Sanada in AEW?


----------



## Death Rider

ripcitydisciple said:


> Maybe this deserves it's own thread and if it does I am sure someone will create one. Until that happens though, I figure this is the best place to ask this;
> 
> What is everyone's opinion of AEW making an offer to Sanada? According to the rumor mill, he is a free agent and WWE is _very_ interested in acquiring him. I personally don't want to see him go there and watch Vince destroy him and would rather he either stay in New Japan or come to AEW. I know he isn't very fluid in the English language, but I think that could be solved with a manager who speaks for him(Who that could be, no idea.)
> 
> What do others think about Sanada in AEW?


Could be a nice addition to the card. Would not be against it. Not sure he knows any English so would need a manager most likely


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> Could be a nice addition to the card. Would not be against it. Not sure he knows any English so would need a manager most likely


He was in TNA(Dixie Era) with Okada when the were on 'excursion' so, I am just assuming, that he might have picked up a little bit of English while he was there? 

I still think a manager wouldn't be a bad idea to start though.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Michael Nakazawa. 

pretty sure thats the only reason they hired him as a translator so to speak


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Sanada already says nothing - even in japanese

Its kinda his gimmick

Maybe just keep it like that?


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Sanada in AEW would be immense. 

Hoping that Boston is one of the 2 cities announced cause then I'll be there.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> Could be a nice addition to the card. Would not be against it. Not sure he knows any English so would need a manager most likely


Nah. Subtitles for packaged promos and a translator for live interviews. Let the men and women speak their native tongue unless they are comfortable speaking English. Pentagon doesn't speak English and gets his point across and still comes off as a bad ass. Imagine if he was forced to try to be intimidating speaking very broken English - it would destroy his aura.

Regarding Sanada. Sure, assuming EVP's want him I'm sure a deal will be offered. Then it will be up to the wrestler to choose if he wants more money to end up like Nak, Asuka, Kenta, Kushida etc.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I feel like there's a good chance Sanada would flop outside of NJPW in a place like WWE or even AEW.

Sanada's perfect for NJPW because he doesn't have to speak English, he's wrestling every night in some capacity, and he gets to work within LIJ with guys like Naito, Evil, etc.

You put him on American TV with no group like that around him? I mean he's not the most dynamic personality, but he is when inside his own group. But by himself? Eh, I 'm not confident he would succeed.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> Maybe this deserves it's own thread and if it does I am sure someone will create one. Until that happens though, I figure this is the best place to ask this;
> 
> What is everyone's opinion of AEW making an offer to Sanada? According to the rumor mill, he is a free agent and WWE is _very_ interested in acquiring him. I personally don't want to see him go there and watch Vince destroy him and would rather he either stay in New Japan or come to AEW. I know he isn't very fluid in the English language, but I think that could be solved with a manager who speaks for him(Who that could be, no idea.)
> 
> What do others think about Sanada in AEW?


I'd be all for this but I honestly think NJPW is priming him to be an impact player for years to come. The crowd was red hot for him in his match against Okada. I don't think he leaves when it's all said and done. 

I do think they could stand to add some more Japanese male talent at some point that aren't affiliated with the OWE/Stronghearts partnership. Four guys that come to mind are (I don't know their contract statuses btw)--Konosuke Takeshita, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Jiro Kuroshio, and Daisuke Sekimoto.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> I'd be all for this but I honestly think NJPW is priming him to be an impact player for years to come. The crowd was red hot for him in his match against Okada. I don't think he leaves when it's all said and done.
> 
> I do think they could stand to add some more Japanese male talent at some point that aren't affiliated with the OWE/Stronghearts partnership. Four guys that come to mind are (I don't know their contract statuses btw)--Konosuke Takeshita, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Jiro Kuroshio, and Daisuke Sekimoto.


While I don't know any of the four individuals you named, I am sure they are very talented.

If NJPW is going to truly throw him into the main event scene I would be for that. Even if he wins a singles title (Intercontinental, U.S., Never)before the World title I would begrudging accept but if all he is going to keep on doing is tagging with Evil or never winning the NJPW belt, I would rather see Sanada go somewhere else( Not WWE.) 

If they are making Sanada into a main player, I would think he would have to leave LIJ. Naito is the leader and the guy who is the one who represents the World title contender in the faction. Who Sanada joins depends if you want him heel or face. I would have him join Tanahashi's faction then as a 'passing of the torch', Sanada takes over as leader when Tanahashi retires. 

Unless this role is being set up for Kota?


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just announced the cities of the second and third shows:

10/9 - Boston

10/16 - Philadelphia


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Excellent choices.

Agganis Arena - 7200 capacity

Liacouras Center - 10,200 capacity

They'll sell out both.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Just announced the cities of the second and third shows:
> 
> 10/9 - Boston
> 
> 10/16 - Philadelphia


Would they really try the hockey or basketball arenas?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Just announced the cities of the second and third shows:
> 
> 10/9 - Boston
> 
> 10/16 - Philadelphia


Excellent choices, honestly. Seems like a Northeast run for AEW to start off their TNT show. Quite smart on their part.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Would they really try the hockey or basketball arenas?


They announced the venues.

Agganis Arena - 7200 capacity

Liacouras Center - 10,200 capacity


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Boston - Agganis Arena, capacity 7,200

Philadelphia - The Liacouras Center, capacity 10,206


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Smart choices indeed!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Boston - Agganis Arena, capacity 7,200
> 
> Philadelphia - The Liacouras Center, capacity 10,206


Wrestling capacity could be a bit less even. The right size though.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Its Happening :woo


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hopefully they eventually come to Sacramento but we only have a huge NBA arena and nothing really medium-sized so I doubt they’ll come here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Hopefully they eventually come to Sacramento but we only have a huge NBA arena and nothing really medium-sized so I doubt they’ll come here.


They'll come over to Sacramento. As someone born and raised here, I can tell you that the Golden 1 Center could be a venue that they don't pass up if they really wanted to make an impact here in the West for AEW.

They have the draws (The Elite, Mox, Jericho) so it's not like they would have a difficult time having a decent sized crowd.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> They'll come over to Sacramento. As someone born and raised here, I can tell you that the Golden 1 Center could be a venue that they don't pass up if they really wanted to make an impact here in the West for AEW.
> 
> They have the draws (The Elite, Mox, Jericho) so it's not like they would have a difficult time having a decent sized crowd.


Nice, another Sacramentan!

You’re right, Golden One Center is probably one of the nicest new arenas in the US. Been there for several Kings games and it’s amazing. 

My hope is worst case scenario, they come to G1C and block the top section off unless there is demand for more. The lower bowl holds about 10,000 I believe, with some of that being blocked off they could try to sell about 7-8k roughly. That could easily be done. I’m just hopeful they aren’t scared to block off seats.


----------



## Chan Hung

I think they're using a smart strategy they're going first to the places where it will be easy to sell and hopefully it catches on with other people from other states and then we'll travel there


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I think they're using a smart strategy they're going first to the places where it will be easy to sell and hopefully it catches on with other people from other states and then we'll travel there


They're going by BRL numbers. Cody talked about this. FyterFest and FFTF had a lot of North East viewers. They aren't going to random cities. It's a strategy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

As long as ALL Out is a good show, the hype for AEW as a product as a whole is going to go way up, and it should build through each week of TV if they put out a quality product consistently.

A sell out on both of these shows would be EXTREMELY impressive, given that now you are drawing primarily from the local crowds. But I'm sure the drones will spin it some other way. "These are hot cities" or "People are still traveling because tickets for the first show sold out!".


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

At this point, you're a contrarian, gimmick poster, or naive fool to continue to undermine AEW's momentum. Accept it.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Interesting that this video is in 4K. Would be interesting if they make more of their YouTube content 4K. Even better if they air their PPVs in 4K. BR Live and Fite TV don't support the format, but in the US they could air it in 4K on DirecTV and in Canada on Rogers.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW owes their success to the youngest and fastest rising star in professional wrestling today Maxwell Jacob Friedman










:banderas


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW owes their success to the youngest and fastest rising star in professional wrestling today Maxwell Jacob Friedman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


I'm sorry, but I must respectfully disagree.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> I'd be all for this but I honestly think NJPW is priming him to be an impact player for years to come. The crowd was red hot for him in his match against Okada. I don't think he leaves when it's all said and done.
> 
> I do think they could stand to add some more Japanese male talent at some point that aren't affiliated with the OWE/Stronghearts partnership. *Four guys that come to mind are (I don't know their contract statuses btw)--Konosuke Takeshita, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Jiro Kuroshio, and Daisuke Sekimoto*.


Yes to all of these pls. Bring in Yuji Okabayashi with Sekimoto too and you've got yourself a nice addition for the tag team division in Strong BJ. 

Jiro had a WWE tryout recently, though I don't know what if anything came of it. 


As far as locations go, you can't really go wrong with Philly or Boston, so great choices.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Dammit Cody, Philly does NOT rhyme with Kelly if you ask me. :lol

But I like the choices. Big cities. Plenty of demand. Thought they would space it out a little more but it seems like there's a plan and they know what they're doing. I also like them choosing different arenas and not running the usual 'biggest one we've got in town' type deal.


----------



## AOS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Interesting that this video is in 4K. Would be interesting if they make more of their YouTube content 4K. Even better if they air their PPVs in 4K. BR Live and Fite TV don't support the format, but in the US they could air it in 4K on DirecTV and in Canada on Rogers.


Very different from uploading a YouTube video in 4K (which more-or-less any half decent camera does now) to doing a live TV broadcast in 4K.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AOS said:


> Very different from uploading a YouTube video in 4K (which more-or-less any half decent camera does now) to doing a live TV broadcast in 4K.


They said they have a new camera.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> They said they have a new camera.


For PPV's?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> For PPV's?


No BTE


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*In Weekly Puroresu, Riho revealed that she has signed a contract with AEW.*



> Riho: 最優先がAEWで、日本ではスターダムという感じでやっていく事になりそうです。
> AEWは大きい会社過ぎて、発表されるのかもわからないですけど。
> *The top priority is AEW, and in Japan it will be Stardom.
> I don’t know if it would be announcement, because AEW is a too big company.*
> 
> 向こうにも頻繁に飛ぶ? Do you frequently fly over there?
> Riho: スターダムは(興行のうちの)70、80%しか出られないんですけど、でも、AEWはスターが集まっているリングなので、吸収できるものがたくさんあるし、自分のいままで見てなかった世界なので、すごく楽しいです。
> *I can wrestle in Stardom at 70% for 80% of [my] schedule.
> AEW is the ring where stars are gathered, so there are a lot of things that I can absorb and [have] fun because it’s a world I have never seen before.*
> 
> これからもっと(AEWでの)試合が増えるのでは? Will there be more matches (at AEW) in the future?
> Riho: 増えると思います。
> 10月からTV放送が始まるのでAEWの大会自体は週に1回はあると思います。
> *I think it will increase.
> Since TV broadcasting will start in October, I think that the AEW match itself is once a week.*
> 
> それだと日本に戻ってくる暇が無いのでは? Is there no time to return to Japan?
> Riho: でも全部じゃなくて、1週間ちょっといたら2試合できる計算なので。
> 1ヶ月に1週間くらいは向こうにいる感じです。
> *But it’s not all, seems to compete for 2 matches in a week.
> I feel like I’m over there for about a week a month.*
> 
> 9月は東京女子プロレスやDDTなどへの参戦が決まっています。
> 10月以降はAEWとスターダムが中心になっていくようです。
> 両団体の独占契約なのかどうかは分かりませんが
> *In September, participation in Tokyo Women’s Pro-Wrestling and DDT has been decided.
> After October, her schedule likely fills up by the AEW and Stardom matches.
> It is not certain whether it is an exclusive contract.
> *


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*PWInsider: On 8/2, All Elite Wrestling applied to trademark “AEW Revolution”*



> On 8/2, All Elite Wrestling applied to trademark "AEW Revolution" for various purposes including:
> 
> Live streaming of video pay-per-view events on the internet; communication services, namely, transmitting streamed sound and audio-visual recordings via the internet; streaming of audio material on the internet; streaming of video material on the internet; transmission of information in the audio-visual field; mobile media services in the nature of electronic transmission of entertainment media content; podcasting services; webcasting services; video-on-demand transmission services
> 
> Entertainment services, namely, an ongoing television show about professional wrestling; entertainment services, namely, the production in the nature of organization of exhibitions and performances of professional wrestling events rendered live and through broadcast media, namely, television and radio, and via the internet or commercial online service.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

^One week a month as in consecutive days or 7 days total? They'll want her on 2 of 4 television shows, though might allow her to skip Saturday House Shows mostly. 

If she came over for one week, it should be Wednesday to Wednesday so she can get two television shows and one house show in over that span. 

Better off would be two three day trips over - Wednesday-Saturday to work the television and then Sat. House show before going home for two weeks before coming back.


----------



## Aedubya

That's your first womans champ right there (I got her confused with Yuka in my mock tournament a few pages ago lol)


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW Revolution sounds a LOT better than Wednesday Night Dynamite. Go with that.


----------



## Aedubya

The 'AEW Revolution' title.....could be the new mid card belt?


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> AEW Revolution sounds a LOT better than Wednesday Night Dynamite. Go with that.


I really hope they think the Dynamite name is as banal as I do.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW Revolution could also be the next PPV event name.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AOS said:


> Very different from uploading a YouTube video in 4K (which more-or-less any half decent camera does now) to doing a live TV broadcast in 4K.


There are 4K cameras for broadcast that are reasonably priced now. One of the biggest reasons why we have so little 4K content in live broadcasting is due to the bandwidth required. But if they only do it for their big PPVs (only 4 per year) it could work.

As more efficient compression algorithms are developed, the bandwidth issue won't be as big of a problem, and eventually, even if it takes a while, you'll see most broadcasters make the move to 4K to stay competitive. It would be nice if AEW can be on the cutting edge in terms of both the in-ring product, as well as broadcasting technology.

Although it obviously shouldn't be a priority.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Technically these are New Japan shirts, but check your local Hot Topic for new Jericho and Moxley t-shirts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159229899623866368


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho just retweeted a guy who said he can’t wait for Nzo and CasXL to be his mystery partners.

I was cold on both - but i watched Cas’ transformation (he is a beast now) and more importantly, the shoot interview with Nzo - the guy gets it. His wrestling IQ is a LOT higher than what i thought

I could get behind this

Cas current


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158515467067072512


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

CazXL was pretty damn outspoken about his politics (Trump supporter). I know folks don't like to talk politics here, but Caz himself admitted as much during his Booker T interview that it hurt him a lot backstage with the lockerroom - could even be more of an issue with the AEW lockerroom.

Regardless of that, Jericho ain't gonna give away his mystery partners with a re-tweet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

True, he won’t

And i don’t think its them - more pointing out, i would not mind seeing them in AEW (which even shocked me, as i was dead against it not long ago)


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Man Cass looks great. While I doubt him and Enzo will be Jericho's partners it would be good to see a guy his size in AEW.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think Jericho retweeting that actually rules them out lol. They wouldn’t give it away like that.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm just happy to be experiencing this time in rasslin' with you fellas.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Technically these are New Japan shirts, but check your local Hot Topic for new Jericho and Moxley t-shirts.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159229899623866368


I haven't rocked a wrestling shirt for about 20 years, but this Mox shirt is nice.

It can pass as a non-wrestling shirt which is key for a great shirt. Instead of plastering the company's logo all over it.


----------



## Chan Hung

CAZ N Enzo would be short term ok but im worried if Enzo will behave. 

Btw any chance the roster will get hosses?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Marty is almost certainly a lock for one of Jerichos partners, in my view.

I thought PAC also, but he's injured now isn't he?


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm still hoping for the Red Knight and the Black Knight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think Swagger is a lock for one of the partners 

Jericho can be his mouth piece


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Marty is almost certainly a lock for one of Jerichos partners, in my view.
> 
> I thought PAC also, but he's injured now isn't he?


I think he'll be fine by October 2nd. Had some kind of nasty looking gash on his leg where chunks of skin were falling out I believe. :lol


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I think he'll be fine by October 2nd. Had some kind of nasty looking gash on his leg where chunks of skin were falling out I believe. :lol


a BASTARD and a VILLAIN could quite easily form a tag team then


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Marty is almost certainly a lock for one of Jerichos partners, in my view.
> 
> I thought PAC also, but he's injured now isn't he?


Last I head heard from Sean Ross Sapp (and Meltzer too I think) is that his contract with ROH isn't up until November.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Anyone live near Poughkeepsie NY? If so you can see about half the AEW roster next Friday. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

RANDOM THOUGHTS:

1. I wonder what the real deal is on the wage salary for talents? Like Jericho will make more than say Havok right or wasnt there some sort of report about equal pay women making same as guys?

2. If a major conflict backstage with talents arise will Tony Khan balls up and do the needed thing if that means firing talent?? Guess we shall see

3. Will more larger than life Hossess debut or is Luchasauras the standard size?


----------



## Chan Hung

Corey said:


> Anyone live near Poughkeepsie NY? If so you can see about half the AEW roster next Friday. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Whoa what's that a house show? Damn looks pretty good.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That show is literally 15 minutes away from me, I'm way too lazy to go tho.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That show is literally 15 minutes away from me, I'm way too lazy to go tho.


Are the tickets cheap? Come on man you're lucky... u should haha


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

As low as $30, most expensive ones are around $100.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> RANDOM THOUGHTS:
> 
> 1. I wonder what the real deal is on the wage salary for talents? Like Jericho will make more than say Havok right or wasnt there some sort of report about equal pay women making same as guys?
> 
> 2. If a major conflict backstage with talents arise will Tony Khan balls up and do the needed thing if that means firing talent?? Guess we shall see
> 
> 3. Will more larger than life Hossess debut or is Luchasauras the standard size?


I think it'll be a while before we really find out about 1, since the majority of the roster is getting their first serious contract so I can't imagine many complaints this go around. Though if it ever leaks what the Elite and Jericho are making and EVPs that may be a problem. 

I think with in the first 6 months we'll hear about Kahn having to settle backstage issues. You don't get that many people together and not get conflict.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> *As low as $30*, most expensive ones are around $100.


Nearly 3 times as much as the price for secondary market tickets for RAW, according to Meltzer.

Tells you all you need to know about the demand for WWE's product.


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> RANDOM THOUGHTS:
> 
> 1. I wonder what the real deal is on the wage salary for talents? Like Jericho will make more than say Havok right or wasnt there some sort of report about equal pay women making same as guys?
> 
> 2. If a major conflict backstage with talents arise will Tony Khan balls up and do the needed thing if that means firing talent?? Guess we shall see
> 
> 3. Will more larger than life Hossess debut or is Luchasauras the standard size?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'll be a while before we really find out about 1, since the majority of the roster is getting their first serious contract so I can't imagine many complaints this go around. Though if it ever leaks what the Elite and Jericho are making and EVPs that may be a problem.
> 
> I think with in the first 6 months we'll hear about Kahn having to settle backstage issues. You don't get that many people together and not get conflict.
Click to expand...

I totally agree. Six months from now more of this will slowly become answered


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think one of the most important things about AEW and what Cody is preaching is what he said recently. "wrestling fans and wrestlers a like have an opportunity to take back their space"

What do people predict they will do for the stage set ? I assume its going to have more of a theme to it like the old wrestling days and not just boring screens


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wouldn't surprise me if it's near enough the same as the PPV layouts.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if it's near enough the same as the PPV layouts.


I hope not. It needs to be a fresh set for the big TNT debut.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well the tunnels will stay for sure. I can assure u the background will be TV ready. Pyres will be there. Should be great


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope not. It needs to be a fresh set for the big TNT debut.


Everything I've ever heard from Khan tells me he cares more about what happens in the actual ring than the likes of sets and other things.

Though I'll lean towards the TV set being different if the All-Out set isn't just a carbon copy of the Fyter Fest and DoN sets


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I read that NWA is in negotiations with TBS. There may be some potential for an AEW (new school) & NWA (old school) partnership. Not sure what that would look like but I'd imagine they'd have to be have a cooperative working relationship if they are both going to be under the Turner badge as far as television is concerned.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Twitter follower count - 

Chris Jericho- 3.53M
Cody - 907K
All Elite Wrestling (Official) - 366K
MJF - 46K
Private Party 3,229
Shawn Speaks 168K
Nick Jackson 331K
Matt Jackson 351K
Darby Allin 17.7K
Sammy Guevara 15K
Rey Fenix 52K
LuchaLibreAAA (official) 190K
Moxley 716K
Jim Ross 1.71M
Brandi Rhodes 325K

Just a quick sampling - shows how important Jericho is to the company. He towers over everybody else, including official company accounts. Jericho is right up there with current WWE top names like Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think if they don't have a new set for All Out and their major PPVs, they'll be making a big mistake. A reason WWE's PPVs don't feel important is because they look like any other show.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> I think if they don't have a new set for All Out and their major PPVs, they'll be making a big mistake. A reason WWE's PPVs don't feel important is because they look like any other show.


So agree with you on this. Even if they keep the chandelier maybe spending on just theme specific props like FyterFest had but serious.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

According to Fightful AEW has one more PPV after All Out planned for this year 

https://mobile.twitter.com/Fightful/status/1159696442442706944


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> According to Rightful AEW has one more PPV after All Out planned for this year
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Fightful/status/1159696442442706944


Makes sense. If they stick with the "one big PPV every 3 months" schedule, then they should have another one around November.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah, makes sense.

I did say their schedule should probably be:

February
May
August
November


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't be surprised if that Nov/Dec PPV gets the biggest billing moving forward if they take a page off of Starrcade.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> According to Rightful AEW has one more PPV after All Out planned for this year
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Fightful/status/1159696442442706944


Gotta be in December. Television starts Oct 2nd - November would be too soon. Saturday December 28th would be my choice. It's a sweet spot between Christmas and New Years. But I suspect there could be PPV competition for that night. 

This could be the AEW Revolution usage as in AEW New Years Revolution.

Other Saturday dates 7th, 14th and 21st. The 21st is way too close to Christmas.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW can't worry about UFC - they runs shows every Saturday it seems looking at their upcoming schedule. They have shows on Oct 5th, 18th 26th, Nov 2nd, 9th, 16th, Dec 7th, 14th, 21st. 

If they do want to avoid UFC PPV clash - they'd have Nov 23rd or 30th and Dec 28th. Nov 23rd would give them eight television shows before that PPV. Nine (of course) for the Nov 30th date a week later. Twelve television shows before the Dec 28th date but there is a big issue with this date in that Dec 25th is a Wednesday, and Khans have said wrestlers would have that time off. So the "go home" episode would be Wednesday Dec 18th, 10 days before the PPV.

August - November - February - May seems to be the plan. It's interesting in that traditional television "sweeps" are July, November, February and May. AEW would be offering final PPV build episodes during sweeps for TNT.

May us usually Season Finales for television shows, as summer months are bad for television ratings. I think this would be AEW's big show of the year. August could be treated as the "season premiere" type kick-off.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They're going to be airing more specials than just 4. I doubt they'll all be $50, but expect them to have something on B/R Live damn near monthly come next year.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW can't worry about UFC - they runs shows every Saturday it seems looking at their upcoming schedule. They have shows on Oct 5th, 18th 26th, Nov 2nd, 9th, 16th, Dec 7th, 14th, 21st.
> 
> If they do want to avoid UFC PPV clash - they'd have Nov 23rd or 30th and Dec 28th. Nov 23rd would give them eight television shows before that PPV. Nine (of course) for the Nov 30th date a week later. Twelve television shows before the Dec 28th date but there is a big issue with this date in that Dec 25th is a Wednesday, and Khans have said wrestlers would have that time off. So the "go home" episode would be Wednesday Dec 18th, 10 days before the PPV.
> 
> August - November - February - May seems to be the plan. It's interesting in that traditional television "sweeps" are July, November, February and May. AEW would be offering final PPV build episodes during sweeps for TNT.
> 
> May us usually Season Finales for television shows, as summer months are bad for television ratings. I think this would be AEW's big show of the year. August could be treated as the "season premiere" type kick-off.


They don't have anything to worry about when it comes to UFC events on ESPN or ESPN+. Fyter Fest went up against one of the most viewed UFC cards of the year (Ngannou vs Velasquez) and it still outdrew Fight for the Fallen (which went up against a much weaker UFC card that did much lower numbers) simply because Fyter Fest had more star power (Moxley was in the main event.)

They should try to avoid UFC's big PPVs, but other than that, AEW will be fine so long as their cards are compelling.

The NFL playoffs, on the other hand, are an entirely different story. They can't be putting any events on the same night as wildcard or divisional round playoff games.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wonder how big the buyrate will be for ALL OUT given that Double or Nothing did 100k buys, I could easily see this doing 150-175k.

Anecdotally speaking, I didn't buy Double or Nothing, but will 100% be buying ALL OUT, and the majority of my friends that are just casual followers of Wrestling(only because they know I'm super into it), and they all are aware of the show and AEW as a whole. I imagine many are in similar scenarios now.

Everyone is talking all about ticket sales, but if this does 150k buys, that's a GIGANTIC home run.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I wonder how big the buyrate will be for ALL OUT given that Double or Nothing did 100k buys, I could easily see this doing 150-175k.
> 
> Anecdotally speaking, I didn't buy Double or Nothing, but will 100% be buying ALL OUT, and the majority of my friends that are just casual followers of Wrestling(only because they know I'm super into it), and they all are aware of the show and AEW as a whole. I imagine many are in similar scenarios now.
> 
> Everyone is talking all about ticket sales, but if this does 150k buys, that's a GIGANTIC home run.


I've been saying for a while now that it will do over 150K buys. DON got rave reviews, there are now 300K more subscribers to BR Live (who subscribed for Fyter Fest) than there were prior to DON, and the entire company has a lot more buzz around it than it did in May.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that Nov/Dec PPV gets the biggest billing moving forward if they take a page off of Starrcade.


Between All Out and All In, I feel like Labor Day weekend will always be their "WrestleMania."


----------



## Aedubya

DetroitRiverPhx, I would put Jericho up there with Austin,The Rock, Flair , Angle etc'

He's a legend


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> In other news on AEW content, the Wednesday, October 2 TNT episode will be AEW's first live wrestling TV show, but they have other programming scheduled to air on TNT before that. There will be programming designed to give an introduction to the company and to build to major events. They should be making announcements on this programming soon.


Interesting. I wonder if the "build to major events" would be Saturday Night pre-PPV shows like how UFC has a free tv card that airs before switching over to PPV. It could just air from 7-8PM and have three matches and a lot of hype to sell the PPV from 8-11pm sorta deal.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> DetroitRiverPhx, I would put Jericho up there with Austin,The Rock, Flair , Angle etc'
> 
> He's a legend


No doubt. I was just more pointing out his SM power/reach compared to the rest of the company.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Next Friday. Hope Ticketmaster is prepared for this one this time around. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159856712809160705


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Ticketmaster is about to endure another ass fucking. I hope it's got the lube ready for next Friday.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I personally dont think the ALL OUT ppv time line will be the biggest ppv each year.I think they will make the biggest ppv be either in November or December. What month do you all predict will be the next ppv? I thought i read somewhere they have one coming up in November ? which i assume is probably at the very end of the month 


Curious what name they will go with for the biggest ppv


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Why are the young bucks in every promotional poster, nobody knows nor give a fuck about them.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I wonder how big the buyrate will be for ALL OUT given that Double or Nothing did 100k buys, I could easily see this doing 150-175k.
> 
> Anecdotally speaking, I didn't buy Double or Nothing, but will 100% be buying ALL OUT, and the majority of my friends that are just casual followers of Wrestling(only because they know I'm super into it), and they all are aware of the show and AEW as a whole. I imagine many are in similar scenarios now.
> 
> Everyone is talking all about ticket sales, but if this does 150k buys, that's a GIGANTIC home run.


I think it'll be bigger than DoN tbh, cos I know a few people, including myself, who didn't get DoN but are getting All Out. I wasn't sure about DoN so I just streamed it illegally, then I saw Mox debuting and was like "well, that's convinced me, I'm getting the next show and paying for it" :lol



Also loving that Mox is on all the promo material for AEW, they know what's up :lol


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just announced for next month in Connecticut. This could very well be something we see on TV in a few months for the Tag Title Tournament.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Young Buck Vs. Private Party announced for Week 2 of TV. Opening round of tag team tournament.

They had a match at HOG, and apparently it was great.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody liked a tweet asking “AEW to TSN soon?” So we now know where they will be airing in Canada.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Young Buck Vs. Private Party announced for Week 2 of TV. Opening round of tag team tournament.
> 
> They had a match at HOG, and apparently it was great.


I wonder if that will be part of their tag tournament. Probably not since it's so early, but I do wonder when that will take place. I could see them waiting so tha the finals of he tournament take place during this rumored final PPV before 2019 is over.



Bosnian21 said:


> Cody liked a tweet asking “AEW to TSN soon?” So we now know where they will be airing in Canada.


I mean that's where Kenny's documentary aired awhile ago, so sounds right.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> I wonder if that will be part of their tag tournament. Probably not since it's so early, but I do wonder when that will take place. I could see them waiting so tha the finals of he tournament take place during this rumored final PPV before 2019 is over.


Stinger my man did you fully read his post? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Stinger my man did you fully read his post? :lol












......










Well, in that case no shot of Private Party on going on a run in the tag tournament. No need to rush them though.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If the plan is on a late November PPV, it seems this will only be a 8 team tournament - really only six because of the first round bye to the Dark Order/Best Friends winner. I was hoping for a 14 team + bye field. I guess that could still happen as you could have two matches some weeks. 

A 6 team + bye tournament is 3 matches + 2 matches + Finals. 

A 14 team + bye tournament is 7 matches + 4 matches + 2 matches + Finals. 

AEW could get to 14 teams if they made a couple teams from their singles wrestlers and then brought in a couple "surprises".


----------



## Jman55

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Young Buck Vs. Private Party announced for Week 2 of TV. Opening round of tag team tournament.
> 
> They had a match at HOG, and apparently it was great.


Slightly disappointed Private Party aren't going to get through the first round (cause zero chance the Bucks lose there if they are losing at all it will be in the final/semi final) but hopefully they get yet another chance to showcase themselves cause I was quite impressed with them during the Fyter Fest buy in and this could be a very fun match to watch.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

On a huge aside - doesn't the Bucks in the tournament spoil the AAA Ladder match at All Out? 

Unless they announce Penta/Fenix' first round match as well and thus their inclusion in the tournament as well. 

Given the finals will likely main event the November PPV it needs to have a name finalist. 

I might have the Jericho mystery partners be a semi-permanent team for the time being and make it to the finals against the Bucks. Especially if it's PAC and Scurll. 

The Young Bucks vs PAC/Scurll for the Tag Team Titles is a Main Event Caliber match. 

Young Bucks vs Private Party
Dark Order bye

Pac/Scurll vs Angelico/Evans
SCU vs Boy and his Dinosaur 

_Semi-Finals_
Bucks vs Dark Order
Pac/Scurll vs SCU

_Finals_
The Young Bucks vs Pac/Scurll


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159994267961581568


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159994267961581568


WWE will make them a huge offer. They never really got P-A-I-D yet, and at least one of them has a young son. If WWE is offering 5 years and six figures to go to the main roster I don't think they pass that up. Of course we don't know the type of salaries AEW is offering. But only two dates a week, four PPV's a year, I don't think they can compete with WWE deals apples to apples.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE will make them a huge offer. They never really got P-A-I-D yet, and at least one of them has a young son. If WWE is offering 5 years and six figures to go to the main roster I don't think they pass that up. Of course we don't know the type of salaries AEW is offering. But only two dates a week, four PPV's a year, I don't think they can compete with WWE deals apples to apples.


>Main Roster
Not gonna happen. IF they go to WWE (which I doubt) they're going straight to NXT.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Jman55 said:


> Slightly disappointed Private Party aren't going to get through the first round (cause zero chance the Bucks lose there if they are losing at all it will be in the final/semi final) but hopefully they get yet another chance to showcase themselves cause I was quite impressed with them during the Fyter Fest buy in and this could be a very fun match to watch.


I'm going to go on a stretch and say Private Party win the match. They need to establish teams, and Young Bucks are established at this point(at least more so than Private Party).

Young Bucks going to the finals would be incredibly anticlimactic anyway, I see them being champions at some point, but not right off the bat.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sadly, LAX would.have to change their gimmick if they go to the WWE. AEW is their best alternative


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Could they even be called LAX if they went to AEW? Obviously not in WWE.

And as far as where they go, I would say AEW. They’re going to get big offers from everyone and while I’m not their biggest fan, they’ve earned their payday.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just saw Hangman's promo and damn he can cut a good one, still think Jericho has to win but Hangman is going places in this buisness for sure


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm going to go on a stretch and say Private Party win the match. They need to establish teams, and Young Bucks are established at this point(at least more so than Private Party).
> 
> Young Bucks going to the finals would be incredibly anticlimactic anyway, I see them being champions at some point, but not right off the bat.


that would be like the kind of "shocking" moment their tag division needs and make private party into instant stars. but what I am not afraid of is the idea that the bucks will try to put themselves over, nah they made it pretty clear in an interview they wanted and asked to lose to the lucha bro and Tony khan said "nope". and private party is kind of their pet project, and they have a lot of similarities so they'll put them over at one point. do I think their next match should be this moment? absolutely that would be such a shock factor damn


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160221018763476993


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160221018763476993


I anxiously await Hangman’s next shirt that will say “Cowboy Shit” on it.

And if he never makes an entrance on a horse, it will be a shame.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hangman came across like a star in that clip. I still don't want him to be the champion, Jericho has more compelling options to feud with after ALL OUT.


----------



## RiverFenix

That announcer sold it like a million bucks as well. I assume this Page moment was to get further footage for a _Road to All Out_ episode. Page has a weird speaking pattern for promo's where he de-emphasises what should be a applause/pop line. I mean his "cowboy shit" remark was almost a mumble. But I guess maybe it wasn't supposed to be a cheap heat promo - that would make sense as well. 

"Doin' cowboy shit" should be on a shirt though.

From the Bucks clip booking their match vs Private Party on 10/9, Matt also mentions they'll open the show. 

So 10/2 is Cody vs Guevara to open the show, and Bucks/Private Party open 10/9.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> LAX would have to change their gimmick if they go to the WWE.


McMahon is already dusting off the Juan Deere lawn mowers for LAX:


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

omg he def needs to continue to grow this character,This is why people see something in him.Its there but hes young and its still developing. He for sure needs a tshirt that says " REAL COWBOY SHIT" which is better than just cowboy shit in my view. Plus agree he def needs to ride a horse to the ring as an entrance and out of the ring. I dont think that has ever been done before but it def should with him. He would legit be the next level cowboy gimmick. Lots of horses are trained to be in front of crowds with noise so it can be done.

Page is def not winning the belt yet, ALL OUT is the beginning of the heel groups forming. Someones screwing page and helping Jericho. 

Possibly MJF as he might help Spears and help Jericho or something,fun predictions based off story we have seen on youtube road to


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jeff Jarrett rode a horse as an entrance when he was the Double J country singer character. The handler led the horse to the ring and JJ was just there for the ride, preening and posing to the crowd. Issue is the horse getting spooked by the audience and being unpredictable on a live PPV. I mean the horse could do a lot of things that could make Page look like a fool - not worth the risk IMO.

Jericho needs to win clean as it's first ever champion. PAC vs Page is still simmering because Page is still selling the knee injury. I think PAC is definitely one of Jericho's mystery partners against Omega and the Bucks, so Page could be wrapped in there come television.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The stupidest decision they could do at All Out is have their first ever world title match not have a clean finish.

Just have Page kick out of the "Judas effect" only for Jericho to eventually win with the Walls of Jericho due to the damage to Page's knee.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I still want Jericho as the AEW World champion but Hangman has improved greatly in terms of his promo work and character, IMO. His promo at the Road To weeks ago was really good and he came off as a big deal at HOG last night with the save and promo afterwards. If AEW plans to make their midcard title truly mean something, he would be a great person to carry it and use as a next level to eventually win the World title when he is ready.

I know some aren't fans of Page and I'm not necessarily one either but I can see the potential of him becoming a star for AEW.

Also, this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160009935427710977
His ROH contract allegedly expires on October 1st. #askquestions


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> The stupidest decision they could do at All Out is have their first ever world title match not have a clean finish.
> 
> Just have Page kick out of the "Judas effect" only for Jericho to eventually win with the Walls of Jericho due to the damage to Page's knee.


I want a buckshot lariat caught into a Codebreaker dammit. 

I guess he could get caught with a Judas Elbow while in midair out of it. But then the Elbow should be protected right now as an ultimate finisher. 

I like Page losing to Walls of Jericho given his knee injury - I think he should tap rather than go the Austin pass out route if this is the case though. I'd save that for later. Page doesn't need that "badass" minting yet - a sympathetic struggle but then tap while screaming in pain is good enough. Live to fight another day.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah there is no reason why Jericho cant win clean being who he is. I sorta pulled the trigger on him having a run in to help out but i take that back.Makes sense for Codys match but if Jericho is going to be in a heel stable it dont need to happen just yet at ALL OUT. so much tv to come to tell that story ! but i do think they should present something heading that way at ALL OUT.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

My boy Hangman is figuring it out.

“Cowboy shit” has me rolling hahahahhahaa


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> It's over 100K. They drew over 100K buys for their first official PPV ever, without a single week of TV, which is phenomenal. Something that ECW has literally never done. Not only that, but they've drawn higher attendances than ECW has ever drawn. ECW never had the massive ticket demand (100K+ in a matter of minutes) either.
> 
> Numbers and facts are great, because they are concrete and can't be disputed.


Numbers can be manipulated rather easily. There are numerous documentaries on this. Stats are warped to misrepresent arguments all the time. Television as a measure of awareness to an audience connected via social media is antiquated. Television is going to be useful, don't get me wrong, but it's going to be useful in getting people who aren't aware of AEW right now. And those people are not going to be as easy to appease as the fans who are looking for Anything Else Wrestling. 

Again, you want some facts: ECW used to get around 90k domestic buys. AEW got 70k. Anyone convincing themselves that this is a won war needs to look at how little interest there is in those AAA shows that are now being cancelled and the decline of ROH. 



WINNING said:


> At this point, you're a contrarian, gimmick poster, or naive fool to continue to undermine AEW's momentum. Accept it.


They're cooking right now because they've got the resources to strike while the iron is hot. I think you would have to be willfully ignorant to deny that. But you're also naive if you think that the iron is going to remain hot forever. At some point they are going to need to generate new fans. Right now they've proven they can market to the geeks who still watch wrestling. The housing market doesn't constantly rise. AEW is not going to be the hot new thing forever. It can't be new forever. 



AEWMoxley said:


> Nearly 3 times as much as the price for secondary market tickets for RAW, according to Meltzer.
> 
> Tells you all you need to know about the demand for WWE's product.


WWE runs how many shows a year? Yeah, their product sucks. I'm not at all defending the quality of WWE, but when you're running an independent and want to milk $30 out of the couple of hundred geeks you know will show up is a completely different scenario to filling your 300th arena of the year. 

People can see through this gimmick poster, yeah? 



FaceTime Heel said:


> I read that NWA is in negotiations with TBS. There may be some potential for an AEW (new school) & NWA (old school) partnership. Not sure what that would look like but I'd imagine they'd have to be have a cooperative working relationship if they are both going to be under the Turner badge as far as television is concerned.


NWA going to TBS would be awesome. 6:05-8:05 on a Saturday, please. Jim Cornette on color. Base it out of Chicago and play to areas that the NWA used to. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Twitter follower count -
> 
> Chris Jericho- 3.53M
> Cody - 907K
> All Elite Wrestling (Official) - 366K
> MJF - 46K
> Private Party 3,229
> Shawn Speaks 168K
> Nick Jackson 331K
> Matt Jackson 351K
> Darby Allin 17.7K
> Sammy Guevara 15K
> Rey Fenix 52K
> LuchaLibreAAA (official) 190K
> Moxley 716K
> Jim Ross 1.71M
> Brandi Rhodes 325K
> 
> Just a quick sampling - shows how important Jericho is to the company. He towers over everybody else, including official company accounts. Jericho is right up there with current WWE top names like Rollins and Reigns.


It also highlights the importance of Jim Ross, and that AEW itself still has got a lot of awareness to build. Which is good, because it means that its audience can grow. But they can't just assume they will come. 



AverageJoe9 said:


> According to Fightful AEW has one more PPV after All Out planned for this year
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Fightful/status/1159696442442706944


I was hoping they would do something in Greensboro in November for Thanksgiving, to try and bring that Starrcade tradition back. If you turned MJF on Cody in a huge angle, you could potentially headline with Cody & Dustin against Shawn Spears & MJF, which would be beautiful. The pop when MJF finally gets busted open in a fight with the Rhodes Brothers would be awesome. With Jericho on your under-card, you could be fucking laughing. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I want a buckshot lariat caught into a Codebreaker dammit.
> 
> I guess he could get caught with a Judas Elbow while in midair out of it. But then the Elbow should be protected right now as an ultimate finisher.
> 
> I like Page losing to Walls of Jericho given his knee injury - I think he should tap rather than go the Austin pass out route if this is the case though. I'd save that for later. Page doesn't need that "badass" minting yet - a sympathetic struggle but then tap while screaming in pain is good enough. Live to fight another day.


I'd rather Hangman Page just start doing a proper Lariat. I don't get the point of the slingshot. Takes your eyes off your opponent for no good reason. 

I like me some Page. He presents himself well and he's likable. I'm actually fine with him becoming the first champion. Adam was the first man, Adam Page can write the first chapter in AEW's history. I think the pre-match promo from Page (I'm not watching any of the Road to or BTE stuff) could be that he knows everyone expects Jericho to beat him. Jericho's a legend, a multi-time World Champion, has the record for most IC Titles, beat Austin and The Rock in the same night, and -- Jericho's arrogance aside -- he is the star that TNT wants. But there is one person that believes Adam Page can beat Chris Jericho -- and that's Adam Page. Tonight he earns the moniker "The Hangman," because you will need to kill me to keep me down, Jericho. 

Have Page kick out of a Codebreaker at one fairly early on. Jericho's got the Walls and the Judas Effect now. He can beat jobbers with the Codebreaker in the future. Let Page have a strong moment. Jericho can put Page in the Walls, with the added drama of the knee, but Page can show his face and make sure that it registers with the audience that there's not even a slight chance he will tap. He gets to the ropes with fire (not a pathetic crawl). Jericho ends up hitting the Judas Effect, but it only gets two. Yeah, it's early, but JR is a master, and he and Jericho can sell it like everything goes out the window when that isn't the finish. A true false finish. Have the referee (and I would choose Aubrey Edwards for this) to actually count the three, but not ring the bell because everyone thought it would be three, but Page is a man possessed. 

Page fires back, and he really needs to have that babyface fire. He takes Jericho to the outside and beats the piss out of him, and Jericho does a blade job and is colored up with his perfect whiny heel face. "Jericho hasn't seen his own blood in years!" - JR. Page takes Jericho back into ther ing. Jericho tries to throw Aubrey Edwards into Page, but he catches her, saves her from Jericho charging right through a Judas Effect and then hits a Lariat for a three count. 

That's how I would do it anyway. Actually, you might be rushing to Page getting the win there. If Jericho did something shady with Edwards, he could probably win fine. But Page having a career night because he _couldn't_ lose is a beautiful story. He doesn't need to hold the belt forever and a day. Jericho can become obsessed with being the man to take him out. It was supposed to be his spot. Now you've got a proper feud going on. Page can chase, but I think it works fine with a dejected and "embarrassed" Jericho on the hunt.

If you want to add "drama" to the finish, you can have a pissed off Edwards count _a little_ fast for Page. Not a ridiculous fast count like when Jericho beat Triple H, but pick up the cadence just fast enough that Jericho has got a reason to whine that it was a "fast count." It also means that the "1-2-3-pop" is going to get ahead of even the fans, causing themselves to lose themselves in the moment a little more. But maybe they don't want Aubrey Edwards to compromise her integrity by giving into emotion after Jericho fucks with her, but maybe there is something a bit more special about a referee that won't take that shit? I dunno, it's a little extra spice to the proceedings to think about.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> The stupidest decision they could do at All Out is have their first ever world title match not have a clean finish.
> 
> Just have Page kick out of the "Judas effect" only for Jericho to eventually win with the Walls of Jericho due to the damage to Page's knee.


Lion Tamer > Walls of Jericho.

I love that finisher.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> Lion Tamer > Walls of Jericho.
> 
> I love that finisher.


He really does need to go back to that move.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho is either going to win this with the Judas Effect (as much as I don't care for that move) or with Hangman passing out in the Walls of Jericho.

I could see Hangman passing out to protect him as much as possible if they don't want any interference.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Jericho is either going to win this with the Judas Effect (as much as I don't care for that move) or with Hangman passing out in the Walls of Jericho.
> 
> I could see Hangman passing out to protect him as much as possible if they don't want any interference.


this, with the leg injury they have been working. him passing out or even tapping out is possible. 
but! his lariat is literally him begging for Jericho to turn it into a judas effect ( which would be the most beautiful JE he could do by the way).


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I, for one, love the Buckshot Lariat. I think the point of it is for momentum/centrifugal force from the flip/rotation aspect of it kayfabe wise. One thing I don't like is that the opponent is usually a step too far away so he lands and then has to take a step into the impact. Ideally it would be he sticks the landing and smashes with the lariat without taking a step. However Jericho countering with the Judas Elbow could look brilliant if timed properly, and he can step into the Buckshot landing to make up for that extra step of distance - get the timing right and it could be a thing of beauty right up there with any RKO outta nowhere, though nothing will touch the best HBK superkicks. 

Page with a big heat comeback, has Jericho staggered, going for the buckshot lariat, Jericho catches him with the JE outta nowhere, Page crumbles on impact and is out, easy pin for Jericho. Jericho celebrates as refs and ringside doctor tend to Page in the background.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is the knee injury still even a thing the attack was 4 months ago by the time I All Out and he hardly really sells it anyway.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> Is the knee injury still even a thing the attack was 4 months ago by the time I All Out and he hardly really sells it anyway.


He was selling it at FftF match against Sabian. I like that injuries matter - so much more potential long term storytelling. It's getting better, but not 100% yet. He was asked about it in pre-match interview with Sabian and claimed it was 100%, but then during the match he still favored it in spots.

I hope AEW does cold opens, and then transitions to their opening video after the first match/segment. Just little things, but I think they make noticeable presentation differences. This along with rolling credits at the end of the show, maybe via a split screen, for all the tech crew/non-televised staffers will give the show a more "television show" feel, but also sporting events like MNF run this way.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He was selling it at FftF match against Sabian. I like that injuries matter - so much more potential long term storytelling. It's getting better, but not 100% yet. He was asked about it in pre-match interview with Sabian and claimed it was 100%, but then during the match he still favored it in spots.


Thats my thing he doesn't feel committed to selling it. Like he still does that flip rope lariat no problem, which just doesnt make sense if he's dealing with a bum knee. Which at this point shouldn't be bum anymore anyway, though I will give them leeway since without TV they need whatever story threads they can get.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I, for one, love the Buckshot Lariat. I think the point of it is for momentum/centrifugal force from the flip/rotation aspect of it kayfabe wise. One thing I don't like is that the opponent is usually a step too far away so he lands and then has to take a step into the impact. Ideally it would be he sticks the landing and smashes with the lariat without taking a step. However Jericho countering with the Judas Elbow could look brilliant if timed properly, and he can step into the Buckshot landing to make up for that extra step of distance - get the timing right and it could be a thing of beauty right up there with any RKO outta nowhere, though nothing will touch the best HBK superkicks.
> 
> Page with a big heat comeback, has Jericho staggered, going for the buckshot lariat, Jericho catches him with the JE outta nowhere, Page crumbles on impact and is out, easy pin for Jericho. Jericho celebrates as refs and ringside doctor tend to Page in the background.


that would be a great sequence if you replace Jericho with Andrade.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Austin Theory debuted in NXT last night as the "man in the Takeover crowd" spot. It was a foregone conclusion anyways, but this confirms it. He would have been a good get for AEW, but he always seemed destined for the WWE machine. What is interesting is that he got no reaction - WWE drastically overestimated how many Toronto fans watch Evolve. 

I can't blame the kid for taking the money but I do think less of anybody joining the empire over the disruptor company. He's just another guy out of 100+ in WWE, could have been an instant player and difference maker in AEW.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Austin Theory debuted in NXT last night as the "man in the Takeover crowd" spot. It was a foregone conclusion anyways, but this confirms it. He would have been a good get for AEW, but he always seemed destined for the WWE machine. What is interesting is that he got no reaction - WWE drastically overestimated how many Toronto fans watch Evolve.
> 
> I can't blame the kid for taking the money but I do think less of anybody joining the empire over the disruptor company. He's just another guy out of 100+ in WWE, could have been an instant player and difference maker in AEW.


Haven't heard of him, but based on videos of him on YouTube, he's just another flippy guy. Literally the last thing AEW needs more of.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He was selling it at FftF match against Sabian. I like that injuries matter - so much more potential long term storytelling. It's getting better, but not 100% yet. He was asked about it in pre-match interview with Sabian and claimed it was 100%, but then during the match he still favored it in spots.


Yup because if I had an injury going into a match I'm absolutely going to let my opponent know before our match that it still hurts. No, I'm going to lie and say it 100% even if it's far from it. I'm going to try to hide it as long as I can and hopes he doesn't try to test it early.


----------



## NascarStan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Austin Theory debuted in NXT last night as the "man in the Takeover crowd" spot. It was a foregone conclusion anyways, but this confirms it. He would have been a good get for AEW, but he always seemed destined for the WWE machine. What is interesting is that he got no reaction - WWE drastically overestimated how many Toronto fans watch Evolve.
> 
> I can't blame the kid for taking the money but I do think less of anybody joining the empire over the disruptor company. He's just another guy out of 100+ in WWE, could have been an instant player and difference maker in AEW.


EVOLVE especially once NXT goes to Fox is basically a developmental territory as it is so not getting him is not shocking whatever

He's a decent talent but there is much bigger fish out there aew should focus on signing (LAX, Scurll, Tessa Blanchard)


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW is bringing in Teal Piper to debut in the CBR at All Out, but it begs the question what about Colt (Piper) Toombs. Why not sign Roddy's son who has trained to be a wrestler previously? When googling about Teal I came across this January 2019 interview from Colt where he talks about his wrestling training and where he sees himself in five years wrestling - 

https://www.mandatory.com/wrestlezone/news/1045373-roddy-piper-son-wrestler-colt-toombs

I wonder if this means Colt is a lock for WWE if/when he wants to sign or something. Why else bring in a complete newbie in Teal over her trained brother if the idea was at least partially a Roddy Piper nostalgia trip?


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hell what ever happened to Cody Hall wasn't bhe bullet club at one point?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Hell what ever happened to Cody Hall wasn't bhe bullet club at one point?


Wikipedia says he jumped from New Japan to NOAH, but he finished up in NOAH in late February 2019. Regardless you have to believe he's a lock to join WWE.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wikipedia says he jumped from New Japan to NOAH, but he finished up in NOAH in late February 2019. Regardless you have to believe he's a lock to join WWE.


Oh I'm sure the door is always open there given HHH. But maybe AEW could reel him in with familiarity. Though I have never seen him wrestle so I don't know if he's someone they'd be looking for.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Yup because if I had an injury going into a match I'm absolutely going to let my opponent know before our match that it still hurts. No, I'm going to lie and say it 100% even if it's far from it. I'm going to try to hide it as long as I can and hopes he doesn't try to test it early.


Exactly! why is why I love the way they are playin it. I can understand why people complained about page not being able to beat Sabian, but that's the story. he isn't ready, his leg isn't ready and he is lying. in a subtext his leg injury can even be seen as a metaphor of the fact that he isn't ready for such a title. you have a storyline with an actual interesting subtext. 
I looked at the ads for aew tv, guesss what? page appears two time in the ads. both times he is with guess who? fighting with mjf. 
remmener what mjf said? that page should hand him the opportunity because he is gonna screw it? that's what's gonna hppen , heels are always right. there was an opportunity for a young guy to take over and hangman took It when mjf thought it belonged to him and he had more chances. and page will fail, and mjf will come back to haunt him. boom you have a rivalry right there, and he can even have another sub rivalry with pac while Mjf can be in a rivalry with page but also have his grudges with Shawn Spears. 
it's so substantial man hope this happens


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hangman v MJF is the feud this company will be built around for the next 5 years


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Hell what ever happened to Cody Hall wasn't bhe bullet club at one point?


He's the drizzling shits.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody just revealed on twitter AEW only revealed around 40% of their roster......
this is absolutely huge as a news. this means that in aew right now, we have only seen the tip of the iceberg and there is a shit lot of things we haven't seen yet. the tv debut is gonna be shocking


----------



## Aedubya

Only 40%!!
There is no way that only a weekly 2hr show will suffice 

I think they will hit the ground running with 2x shows weekly and havnt announced it yet.....


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> Only 40%!!
> There is no way that only a weekly 2hr show will suffice
> 
> I think they will hit the ground running with 2x shows weekly and havnt announced it yet.....


No, the best approach would be to rotate who they use each week. If they actually have as big of a roster as Cody claims, they should leave a handful of their top guys off the show entirely during certain weeks so as to not overexpose them.

Going to two shows would be a bad idea.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> No, the best approach would be to rotate who they use each week. If they actually have as big of a roster as Cody claims, they should leave a handful of their top guys off the show entirely during certain weeks so as to not overexpose them.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to two shows would be a bad idea.


Overexposure of big names isn't a thing though. Nobody ever goes "man I hate seeing this guy I like so much".


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Overexposure of big names isn't a thing though. Nobody ever goes "man I hate seeing this guy I like so much".


I think they do. Cena, Reigns jammed down throats - appearing on both shows etc. Look at the big pops all the nostalgia acts get. Remember the HUGE Hardy Boyz WM pop that quickly fizzled out. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. Also I think it's better for selling tickets to shows as you might not get to see your favorite the first time, so gotta go the second time and hope. 

Also I think it would be smart to have big names wrestle dark matches - so the live crowd gets a treat but the televison fan doesn't get burnt out seeing every wrestler every week. 

If they run one house show a week on Saturday it means you could basically have the folks not at television that week work the House show for a completely different experience for the fans in attendance.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they do. Cena, Reigns jammed down throats - appearing on both shows etc. Look at the big pops all the nostalgia acts get. Remember the HUGE Hardy Boyz WM pop that quickly fizzled out. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. Also I think it's better for selling tickets to shows as you might not get to see your favorite the first time, so gotta go the second time and hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think it would be smart to have big names wrestle dark matches - so the live crowd gets a treat but the televison fan doesn't get burnt out seeing every wrestler every week.
> 
> 
> 
> If they run one house show a week on Saturday it means you could basically have the folks not at television that week work the House show for a completely different experience for the fans in attendance.


But thats not over exposure thats folk not being fans of them, which is totally different. Name somebody you're a fan of then ask yourself how often you've gone "damn this guy is on TV again fuck that, this sucks".

As far as helping tickets I'd disagree. While card is subject to change, not using big names just to not use them isn't really inspiring to folk on the fence of going to a show. If someone wants to go to an AEW show odds are they're going because you want to see the Buck, Omega, Moxley, and Jericho aka the draws. Big draws being absent is a negative for a paying customer perspective even if the show is good.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> But thats not over exposure thats folk not being fans of them, which is totally different. Name somebody you're a fan of then ask yourself how often you've gone "damn this guy is on TV again fuck that, this sucks".
> 
> As far as helping tickets I'd disagree. While card is subject to change, not using big names just to not use them isn't really inspiring to folk on the fence of going to a show. If someone wants to go to an AEW show odds are they're going because you want to see the Buck, Omega, Moxley, and Jericho aka the draws. Big draws being absent is a negative for a paying customer perspective even if the show is good.


No one is saying to keep them all off of an episode at once. You keep one off every now and then. For example, I'd never have both Moxley and Jericho sit out at the same time. It should be one or the other, and even when they are on, they shouldn't have a match in every appearance. We're not talking about giving them a Lesnar schedule, but keeping them off of an episode here and there will make it seem like a bigger deal when they appear.

But this is all contingent on how big their roster actually is, in particular their main event/upper midcard.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> No one is saying to keep them all off of an episode at once. You keep one off every now and then. For example, I'd never have both Moxley and Jericho sit out at the same time. It should be one or the other, and even when they are on, they shouldn't have a match in every appearance. We're not talking about giving them a Lesnar schedule, but keeping them off of an episode here and there will make it seem like a bigger deal when they appear.
> 
> 
> 
> But this is all contingent on how big their roster actually is, in particular their main event/upper midcard.


Nah i know you don't mean all at once lol. Im just saying all the top guys should be a lock every episode. Save the rotating for midcard, tag, and women


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> But thats not over exposure thats folk not being fans of them, which is totally different. Name somebody you're a fan of then ask yourself how often you've gone "damn this guy is on TV again fuck that, this sucks".


I like a good steak dinner. I don't eat it every night.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like a good steak dinner. I don't eat it every night.


Different analogy because food folk do get tired of food. But characters on shows are different.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I agree that it would be a good thing to rotate _all_ the talent in and out, from top to bottom. Maybe give the top guys a little more air time, but they need to have a week or two off tv, too. That’s one thing that ROH gets right — you almost never see the same people on two weeks in a row. There is definitely a point of diminishing returns when it comes to exposure, and you absolutely can overexpose even the most popular workers. Omega might be one of my favorite wrestlers of all time to watch, and I don’t want to see him every week. This is great news if the roster is indeed as deep as Cody suggests it is. I much prefer not knowing who’s going to show up every week.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> I agree that it would be a good thing to rotate _all_ the talent in and out, from top to bottom. Maybe give the top guys a little more air time, but they need to have a week or two off tv, too. That’s one thing that ROH gets right — you almost never see the same people on two weeks in a row. There is definitely a point of diminishing returns when it comes to exposure, and you absolutely can overexpose even the most popular workers. Omega might be one of my favorite wrestlers of all time to watch, and I don’t want to see him every week. This is great news if the roster is indeed as deep as Cody suggests it is. I much prefer not knowing who’s going to show up every week.


If a feud is hot, have them on every week but not necessarily wrestling every week. Have promos, have them fucking with each other, etc.

It'd work well.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Different analogy because food folk do get tired of food. But characters on shows are different.


When you have good characters, you rotate their use. It lets you develop them naturally and plan things out.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’m so thankful for AEW!

The rest of the wrestling world has me in a foul mood.


----------



## Aedubya

Scarlett Bordeaux has to be joining, hopefully leads to Killer Kross also making the leap when his deal is finished with Impact


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

One thing I wouldn't mind would be a Saturday Morning one hour show that is basically storyline empty other than recapping Wednesday Night happenings. Just have it a pure wrestling show with 3-4 mid-card vs jobber matches, maybe with a midcard vs midcard main event. 

I like Billy Corgan's idea with NWA trying to get a Saturday morning studio wrestling time slot. Hit me right in the nostalgia feels, so I want it for AEW. 

I also love the look of MLW - bare bones production, total throwback feel. 

No storyline progression would be important as I feel Wednesday's 2 hour show needs to be the totality of the time commitment ask, with this Saturday show just being fluff.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One thing I wouldn't mind would be a Saturday Morning one hour show that is basically storyline empty other than recapping Wednesday Night happenings. Just have it a pure wrestling show with 3-4 mid-card vs jobber matches, maybe with a midcard vs midcard main event.
> 
> I like Billy Corgan's idea with NWA trying to get a Saturday morning studio wrestling time slot. Hit me right in the nostalgia feels, so I want it for AEW.
> 
> I also love the look of MLW - bare bones production, total throwback feel.
> 
> No storyline progression would be important as I feel Wednesday's 2 hour show needs to be the totality of the time commitment ask, with this Saturday show just being fluff.


I wouldn’t mind a return to this throwback approach, either. Mention/recap upper card story lines, maybe a main-eventer or two to feed a jobber, and showcase and build up your midcarders for other story lines and ‘advanced enhancement’ talent. I miss those days.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

some people here have so much good ideas lol


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You know who'd be a good Hoss for AEW? Alexander Hammerstone from MLW.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> You know who'd be a good Hoss for AEW? Alexander Hammerstone from MLW.


Totally agree. And I know I’ve said this before but if they wanna get MJF heat, they could sign up the rest of the Dynasty. Hammerstone is a hoss, Holliday is a good prospect and Aria Blake would be a good valet for MJF.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

MLW has contracts with it's wrestlers.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

ICYMI


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160962902678839304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160944301867749376


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm so happy! :lenny

FRESHLY SQUEEZED!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I can’t wait to see how many more ‘indy geeks’ these guys sign just to watch this place have an epic meltdown. This alone makes the wait til weekly tv totally worth it. :lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

“we’re ok with the dinosaur and the small boy, but we draw the line at the SMALLER boy and the guy who does not want to fight!”


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> I'm so happy! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> FRESHLY SQUEEZED!


Well I'm glad you're happy I personally think he makes a mockery out of the whole business and he's non-redeemable in anyway and just makes the company look Bush league in minor leagues and in a time when they need to look like major leagues...the new company has a pathetic look with this signing


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> When you have good characters, you rotate their use. It lets you develop them naturally and plan things out.


 You can develop the main eventers naturally and plan things out without forcing them to miss shows. Now midcard on down the card yeah that rotation to build makes sense as those wrestlers have an even more limited time to be built. 

But not using all of your main eventers weekly is silly. They don't even have to wrestle, but give them a promo, a backstage fight, do commentary plenty you can do and still get them on.





Reggie Dunlop said:


> I agree that it would be a good thing to rotate _all_ the talent in and out, from top to bottom. Maybe give the top guys a little more air time, but they need to have a week or two off tv, too. That’s one thing that ROH gets right — you almost never see the same people on two weeks in a row. There is definitely a point of diminishing returns when it comes to exposure, and you absolutely can overexpose even the most popular workers. Omega might be one of my favorite wrestlers of all time to watch, and I don’t want to see him every week. This is great news if the roster is indeed as deep as Cody suggests it is. I much prefer not knowing who’s going to show up every week.


Except over exposure isn't an actual thing especially with folks favorite. Did folk get tired od seeing Austin and Rock every week, no. What about prime Styles, no. What about Punk and Bryan, no. Fans don't get tired of seeing their favorite wrestlers they just don't.

You can say you don't want to see Omega every week but you've never even had the option to see him weekly. I'd bet a terribly small amount of money that if Omega was on the first 10 episodes of TV you're not going to start feeling like you're getting too much Omega.


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One thing I wouldn't mind would be a Saturday Morning one hour show that is basically storyline empty other than recapping Wednesday Night happenings. Just have it a pure wrestling show with 3-4 mid-card vs jobber matches, maybe with a midcard vs midcard main event.
> 
> I like Billy Corgan's idea with NWA trying to get a Saturday morning studio wrestling time slot. Hit me right in the nostalgia feels, so I want it for AEW.
> 
> I also love the look of MLW - bare bones production, total throwback feel.
> 
> No storyline progression would be important as I feel Wednesday's 2 hour show needs to be the totality of the time commitment ask, with this Saturday show just being fluff.


I also wouldn't mind a throwback approach either. I remember the good old studio wrestling as I grew up on that stuff in the 80's and 90's.

Out of all the indy promotions right now, MLW has me really impressed. From how their shows are booked, to the match-ups, and even their supercard shows. 

As of right now both AEW and NWA are up in the air till we see some actual week to week shows. 

ROH just drives me nuts. I watch the their supercards and PPV's, also have an Honor Club membership but just wish they presented their weekly TV show better than they have.

Impact has rebounded nicely, but their shows are just lacking a little something that I can't place my finger on it.

I've about given up on WWE, just can't understand how they have messed up even NXT.

Glad that we have ROH, NJPW, MLW, Impact, AEW, and even to an extent NWA to watch and enjoy. The more choices the better.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Well I'm glad you're happy I personally think he makes a mockery out of the whole business and he's non-redeemable in anyway and just makes the company look Bush league in minor leagues and in a time when they need to look like major leagues...the new company has a pathetic look with this signing


 ? :Wat? Why would the company hinge on one signing you don't like?

C'mon, man!


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> I can’t wait to see how many more ‘indy geeks’ these guys sign just to watch this place have an epic meltdown. This alone makes the wait til weekly tv totally worth it. :lmao


It's a legitimate complaint. Some of these recent signing announcements have been underwhelming. You do such a great job as a company to draw more PPVs than any other non-WWE promotion in the last two decades, record ticket demand, and strong attendance numbers, which will result in a ton of buzz and viewership for the TNT debut, that it would be disappointing to see a show that caters to a small group of hardcore fans in its first episode. 

Granted, we haven't seen anywhere near the full roster, so I'm hoping for some good additions to the mid/upper card.


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I dont get it. Why are there so many people defending Orange Cassidy?

Tell me one thing he does good? I'm sorry but I cant help but go off on this move.

- Stupid cringe gimmick that's gonna make people flip the channel

- Looks like a toothpick

- Even when he actually wrestles he's nothing special

I really dont see whats so funny or entertaining about the guy. His choreographed play wrestling gimmick is just a waist of time in my opinion.

Theres a reason he hasnt been hired by other top promotions. AEW just picking up leftovers that nobody wanted just for the hell of it.

Stay in the abondoned warehouses and school gyms indy trash


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

OC rules :banderas

Can't wait for him to pull his antics against the drunk :lmao


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheDraw said:


> I dont get it. Why are there so many people defending Orange Cassidy?
> 
> Tell me one thing he does good? I'm sorry but I cant help but go off on this move.
> 
> - Stupid cringe gimmick that's gonna make people flip the channel
> 
> - Looks like a toothpick
> 
> - Even when he actually wrestles he's nothing special
> 
> I really dont see whats so funny or entertaining about the guy. His choreographed play wrestling gimmick is just a waist of time in my opinion.
> 
> Theres a reason he hasnt been hired by other top promotions. AEW just picking up leftovers that nobody wanted just for the hell of it.
> 
> Stay in the abondoned warehouses and school gyms indy trash


People like different things. You like Impact. I can't stand it. It's not that hard.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheDraw said:


> I dont get it. Why are there so many people defending Orange Cassidy?
> 
> Tell me one thing he does good? I'm sorry but I cant help but go off on this move.
> 
> - Stupid cringe gimmick that's gonna make people flip the channel
> 
> - Looks like a toothpick
> 
> - Even when he actually wrestles he's nothing special
> 
> I really dont see whats so funny or entertaining about the guy. His choreographed play wrestling gimmick is just a waist of time in my opinion.
> 
> Theres a reason he hasnt been hired by other top promotions. AEW just picking up leftovers that nobody wanted just for the hell of it.
> 
> Stay in the abondoned warehouses and school gyms indy trash


Opinions. :shrug It's good to see different ones.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

cm punk documentary airing on august 31....I really don't want to believe the whole punk thing, I try my best to get it out of my mind. but good Jesus they are not making it easy.....


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> cm punk documentary airing on august 31....I really don't want to believe the whole punk thing, I try my best to get it out of my mind. but good Jesus they are not making it easy.....


Where is it airing? And what time?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Where is it airing? And what time?


fite tv. i dient catch the hour but there is the video on twitter
it's 1PM ET and 10 AM PT why?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> fite tv. i dient catch the hour but there is the video on twitter
> it's 1PM ET and 10 AM PT why?


I don't see any documentary listed on their schedule. It's just his Starrcast appearance which we already knew about.

https://www.fite.tv/schedule/


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> cm punk documentary airing on august 31....I really don't want to believe the whole punk thing, I try my best to get it out of my mind. but good Jesus they are not making it easy.....


They've got Punk at Starrcast as a gift to those fans who are travelling all the way in hope that Punk signs with AEW and will be at All Out. 

Nothing more, in my view. He's done with wrestling an seems happy with his new career path.


----------



## Jman55

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> ? :Wat? Why would the company hinge on one signing you don't like?
> 
> C'mon, man!


Yeah this is a mentality I don't get I very much disliked the Marko Stunt signing for example he wasn't a guy I personally wanted to see on the roster but he was also just one guy. One person I am not interested in seeing vs a plethora of people I am very interested in seeing that's nowhere near enough to change my opinion on an entire company.

You can give them flak for being a signing you think is a bad idea but there's a difference between that and going straight to the bush league comments over one guy.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161336707570159616
So October second has Rhodes vs Guevara and main evented by Omega/Bucks vs Jericho/Mystery Partners. 

October 9th in Boston will have Bucks vs Private Party in Tournament match, and now Moxley vs Spears.

I believe Mox was advertised to be at AEWDC, though not likely in a wrestling role now. Will be interesting if he's thus booked for Philly or he's kept off television.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Confirms that Spears is losing at All Out. If Spears was going to win, it would mean that they'd be building him up to be a big heel. No way he would win at All Out just to lose on their 2nd episode on TNT (which he will, as Moxley is obviously not losing to Spears.)

Good decision.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Bucks/Private Party and Spears vs Mox in Boston that is very intriguing follow up episode for AEW.

Suspect they will build up Mox vs Spears in DC


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Confirms that Spears is losing at All Out. If Spears was going to win, it would mean that they'd be building him up to be a big heel. No way he would win at All Out just to lose on their 2nd episode on TNT (which he will, as Moxley is obviously not losing to Spears.)
> 
> Good decision.


Why not? Spears winning vs Cody makes match up with Moxley bigger deal. Because now people are gonna think Spears could win. Considering Cody wrestling Guvevera at first show. It feels like that purpose is to give Cody a win back.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Why not? Spears winning vs Cody makes match up with Moxley bigger deal. Because now people are gonna think Spears could win. Considering Cody wrestling Guvevera at first show. It feels like that purpose is to give Cody a win back.


They wouldn't have Spears lose on TV, especially on the 2nd episode, if they wanted to build him by putting him over Cody. Moxley's match against Spears is just a way to give Moxley a win en route to his bout with Jericho for the title at their next PPV. Having Moxley in the main event will also sell tickets to that Oct 9 show.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Spears winning dirty is still my _All Out_ match prediction. Tully helps him, or outside interference other than Tully helps him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yep - i’m also from the school of thought that this means Spears beats Cody

It’s great not knowing


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Spears winning dirty over Rhodes and then losing to Mox still has the AEW equivalent to MMAth on his side as he beat Allin and Cody, and lost to Mox who would have just beat Omega.

I don't think they go Mox vs Jericho yet though. So they'll need to find something for Mox to do through the next PPV in November. Nine shows between Oct 2nd and the potential PPV in late November, could mean only five Moxley television appearances and 3-4 televised matches. Maybe start doing something with Pentagon - Penta/Fenix likely the AAA Tag Champs meaning they won't be in Tag Tournament, so and Mox vs Penta is happening at an indie show soon - so they get a bit more familiar with each other. Also with Omega vs Fenix being set up for AAA Mega Title, this could lead to Penta/Fenix vs Omega/Mox happening.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> They wouldn't have Spears lose on TV, especially on the 2nd episode, if they wanted to build him by putting him over Cody. Moxley's match against Spears is just a way to give Moxley a win en route to his bout with Jericho for the title at their next PPV. Having Moxley in the main event will also sell tickets to that Oct 9 show.


Who's saying that one of them will loose ?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

their match announcement tells us nothing about who will win what, I tried to make sense of it but nope. 
so these matches have nothing to do with what happens at all out. 
remember cody after DON said he signed for the bucks tag team match before even fighting dustin which means those fights are booked in advance without anything to do with the ppv , at least as of now. when they start the tv show the matches willl be more structured and dependent on the results.
as for all out, I take a wild guess and say all the members of the elite are going to lose. if you look at all the matches it makes sense. as for moxley vs spears, moxley beating spears would only mean that he is superior to everyone spears beat so far which includes Cody and Allin. makes sense to me

I love everything they are doing with spears in term of character and all, he comes off like a badass but the wwe perception is still all over him. it's hurting him very seriously I think at least in my eyes. he has to deliver big fucking time , because if he fails this then he is absolutely done.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Damn, Spears/Moxley is a great match for TV, stoked for that.

I think both Spears and Moxley are both picking up the win at ALL Out.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> They wouldn't have Spears lose on TV, especially on the 2nd episode, if they wanted to build him by putting him over Cody. Moxley's match against Spears is just a way to give Moxley a win en route to his bout with Jericho for the title at their next PPV. Having Moxley in the main event will also sell tickets to that Oct 9 show.


2nd episode is big deal right now. If Spears doesn't win, then this match isn't a big main event of your second show. Think about it Cody having opening match vs Sammy. While Spears is in big main event match with Moxley most likely. Who winning at All Out makes more sense? 

They want to build Spears has upper card heel. If he beats Cody by cheating. But gets beat by Moxley in competitive 15-20 minute main event match that Moxley barely wins. It keeps Spears status as upper card guy because he beat Cody. It's not like they are building Spears as next Champion. Beating Cody at All Out gives him credibility so a much like this vs Moxley now matters. If Spears beats Cody, loses to Moxley and wins his next match. Well he's still gonna look strong as upper card guy.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> 2nd episode is big deal right now. If Spears doesn't win, then this match isn't a big main event of your second show. Think about it Cody having opening match vs Sammy. While Spears is in big main event match with Moxley most likely. Who winning at All Out makes more sense?
> 
> They want to build Spears has upper card heel. If he beats Cody by cheating. But gets beat by Moxley in competitive 15-20 minute main event match that Moxley barely wins. It keeps Spears status as upper card guy because he beat Cody. It's not like they are building Spears as next Champion. Beating Cody at All Out gives him credibility so a much like this vs Moxley now matters. If Spears beats Cody, loses to Moxley and wins his next match. Well he's still gonna look strong as upper card guy.


 makes sense but how would you explain the 6 tag main event then? if omega is gonna lose, then why fight jericho and two other opponents? I do not see jericho losing. so what will be so important about the 6 tag main event then? it can't be because both jericho and omega will lose, simply because 1) I don't see them putting the title on page and 2) that would be a main event made of two guys who lost. 
I said it those match announcements barely tell us anything


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Let's go Moxley


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I've just noticed Ronda Rousey is following them on insta. Technically a WWE employee following the competition, can't imagine petty Vince being happy about that.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> makes sense but how would you explain the 6 tag main event then? if omega is gonna lose, then why fight jericho and two other opponents? I do not see jericho losing. so what will be so important about the 6 tag main event then? it can't be because both jericho and omega will lose, simply because 1) I don't see them putting the title on page and 2) that would be a main event made of two guys who lost.
> I said it those match announcements barely tell us anything


Jericho wants his thank you as AEW Champion. Also Jericho just beat Page, already beat Omega, so could want a win over the Bucks as well. 

This would set up Cody vs Jericho for the next PPV as the last EVP that Jericho doesn't have a win over. 

Also I suspect Jericho's mystery partners will come in as a tag team and be entered in the Tag Title tournament. Probably end up in the finals vs the Bucks as well. 

With all the Elite as EVP's and Jericho basically rebelling against them, this is basically a storyline that has to be done until enough time and believable friction between the AEW founders can have them seen as separate entities.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho wants his thank you as AEW Champion. Also Jericho just beat Page, already beat Omega, so could want a win over the Bucks as well.
> 
> This would set up Cody vs Jericho for the next PPV as the last EVP that Jericho doesn't have a win over.
> 
> Also I suspect Jericho's mystery partners will come in as a tag team and be entered in the Tag Title tournament. Probably end up in the finals vs the Bucks as well.
> 
> With all the Elite as EVP's and Jericho basically rebelling against them, this is basically a storyline that has to be done until enough time and believable friction between the AEW founders can have them seen as separate entities.


of course!! I see now, he beat omega then page then he wants to beat the original elite as a faction and then Cody! and he has then beat them all, you sound smarter than me lol :lol
but who do you think pick the win between spears and cody? 
sincerely I don't see a problem with spears losing to moxley even if he beat cody. that doesn't hurt him, or maybe the match even ends with mjf attacking spears and hence moxley wins by DQ


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> 2nd episode is big deal right now. If Spears doesn't win, then this match isn't a big main event of your second show. Think about it Cody having opening match vs Sammy. While Spears is in big main event match with Moxley most likely. Who winning at All Out makes more sense?
> 
> They want to build Spears has upper card heel. If he beats Cody by cheating. But gets beat by Moxley in competitive 15-20 minute main event match that Moxley barely wins. It keeps Spears status as upper card guy because he beat Cody. It's not like they are building Spears as next Champion. Beating Cody at All Out gives him credibility so a much like this vs Moxley now matters. If Spears beats Cody, loses to Moxley and wins his next match. Well he's still gonna look strong as upper card guy.


I still think people are looking at this all wrong. I don't think they're trying to build Spears up by immediately beating an upper card guy. It looks to me like they're simply giving him a chance to prove himself in a somewhat high profile feud against Cody, and then in a main event match against Moxley. If they're happy with his character work/matches, maybe they'll give him a push in a couple of months, where he actually starts beating some upper card guys. Perhaps he forms some sort of stable at some point to help him. But as it stands, I think this is just a trial run for him.

Another possibility is that the match ends in a DQ, with MJF (being in Cody's corner) first takes out Spears to make it look like he's helping Cody, but then turns on Cody to start their program.

Anyways, Spears is just a fall guy for Moxley, just like Omega and The Bucks are for Jericho on the TNT debut.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

When does everyone predict they will a weekly NYC be ? I think late November or early December.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> makes sense but how would you explain the 6 tag main event then? if omega is gonna lose, then why fight jericho and two other opponents? I do not see jericho losing. so what will be so important about the 6 tag main event then? it can't be because both jericho and omega will lose, simply because 1) I don't see them putting the title on page and 2) that would be a main event made of two guys who lost.
> I said it those match announcements barely tell us anything


It's difference between Six Man Tag and singles matches. Omega with Bucks are the Elite. The top trio in AEW. So Jericho with two mystery partners is big match no matter what happens at All Out with Omega or Bucks matches. Plus Omega and Bucks have credibility as top guys. 


Spears has new character and gimmick. You are building him as upper card guy. If you have him lose to Cody. Well then he doesn't have credibility facing top guys and is more on level with Guvevara then upper card guy. Which doesn't make Spears and Moxley a exciting main event for tv.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Mox vs. Spears? Not sure how those styles match up really. I'm more interested to see who plays heel and face.

And since the conversation is going again, I'm picking Spears to win. If he's going to mean something going into AEW TV, he needs to win the 1st big match he's in. If not this will feel like a waste of time.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> It's difference between Six Man Tag and singles matches. Omega with Bucks are the Elite. The top trio in AEW. So Jericho with two mystery partners is big match no matter what happens at All Out with Omega or Bucks matches. Plus Omega and Bucks have credibility as top guys.
> 
> 
> Spears has new character and gimmick. You are building him as upper card guy. If you have him lose to Cody. Well then he doesn't have credibility facing top guys and is more on level with Guvevara then upper card guy. Which doesn't make Spears and Moxley a exciting main event for tv.


Shawn Spears isn't beating moxley though. if the guy beat omega there is no damn way he loses against spears, losing to moxley doesn't take your credibility from you if you are Shawn Spears. not even a little bit. if they build him as a upper midcard? then no losing to the like of moxley and omega doesn't hurt him, they are main eventers.

like guys spears no mater how much they are pushing him aint beating moxley, listen to Tony khan talk about moxley, he is just on the absolute next level.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It’s a testament to AEW that Spears v Mox is already getting major online hype

If you said a year ago Tye v Ambrose would main event Smackdown, people would have ‘wtf’-ed it - yet here, makes complete sense


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161341932578189313


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Ffffffffffuck...... they are getting me more into Adam Page 

Cowboy Shit!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161388416681910272


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ffffffffffuck...... they are getting me more into Adam Page
> 
> Cowboy Shit!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161388416681910272


 I love it lol, if they don't rush it and play their card well he can become such a big deal later


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> It’s a testament to AEW that Spears v Mox is already getting major online hype
> 
> If you said a year ago Tye v Ambrose would main event Smackdown, people would have ‘wtf’-ed it - yet here, makes complete sense
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161341932578189313



It was announced with some push behind it because tickets for the show go on sale Friday. 

It does show they have to book shows near two months in advance though - I wonder how long they'll keep having to announce matches to coincide with sale dates. Eventually you start giving angles away. Will have to transition to just announcing who will be there or something.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> When does everyone predict they will a weekly NYC be ? I think late November or early December.


Depends on where they put their November PPV. I'd guess the PPV will be in Houston or Dallas. After Chicago, Boston and Philly there would be six more shows to stage before the next PPV assuming late November. Probably hit NYC in these dates and one more NE location and then come back down the East Coast with a stop in Atlanta, a Florida show or two, New Orleans and then the PPV in Texas. After which probably head West - Az, a couple Cali shows, Seattle, Denver. I assume Vancouver, Toronto and MTL will be the Canada locations, but Calgary could be included as well. 

Basically they need 25 cities - top 26 AEW markets and then run them twice a year. 

Chicago, DC, Boston, Philly, NYC, Cleveland/Columbus, Detroit, Minneapolis, Milwaukee, Indianapolis, St. Louis, Memphis, Atlanta, Jacksonville, Miami, New Orleans, Houston/Dallas, Phoenix, Los Vegas, LA/SD, SJ, Seattle, Vancouver, Calgary/Edmonton, Toronto, Montreal. 

That's 26 cities. Run each mention twice a year with those separated by the slash(/) alternate between each one visit a year.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> Shawn Spears isn't beating moxley though. if the guy beat omega there is no damn way he loses against spears, losing to moxley doesn't take your credibility from you if you are Shawn Spears. not even a little bit. if they build him as a upper midcard? then no losing to the like of moxley and omega doesn't hurt him, they are main eventers.
> 
> like guys spears no mater how much they are pushing him aint beating moxley, listen to Tony khan talk about moxley, he is just on the absolute next level.



I agree I never said he would beat Moxley. I said he would beat Cody even by cheating at All Out. That would establish Spears as upper card guy. That would make him and make Spears vs Moxley a good tv match up then. Losing to Moxley on tv wouldn't destroy that. Especially if you have Spears beat say Kip Sabain or Daniels or Darby Allin a few weeks later.


----------



## shandcraig

I live in vancover Canada and i can assure you they wont be coming here any time soon. Wwe dont even come here. Its not a wrestling crazes city sadly. But i mean ufc did sell out here and wwf used to. Vancouver people only support good products. They don't even go to their local teams if they are bit doing well lol.

Hope they do


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> I agree I never said he would beat Moxley. I said he would beat Cody even by cheating at All Out. That would establish Spears as upper card guy. That would make him and make Spears vs Moxley a good tv match up then. Losing to Moxley on tv wouldn't destroy that. Especially if you have Spears beat say Kip Sabain or Daniels or Darby Allin a few weeks later.


 oh I agree totally, I feel like cody put himself on the lower part of the main event. it goes like 
aew main event : lower main event ( cody , mjf and hangman will be there by next year). upper main event/top tier ( the omega , moxley , jericho trio, basically all the people in the main event of DON.) 
cody will be needed in the upper main event very soon, so I feel he is giving the rub to spears so that he can be the stepping stone of younger guys to ascend. he already has a sub rivalry with Allin and mjf. he will put them over


----------



## imthegame19

TD Stinger said:


> Mox vs. Spears? Not sure how those styles match up really. I'm more interested to see who plays heel and face.
> 
> And since the conversation is going again, I'm picking Spears to win. If he's going to mean something going into AEW TV, he needs to win the 1st big match he's in. If not this will feel like a waste of time.


Moxley is tweener who will get big cheers even vs Omega. So be face and Spears will be the heel.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

moxley has no moral, he is pure chaotic tweener with sadistic tendencies. so everyone cheers for him :lol


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> I still think people are looking at this all wrong. I don't think they're trying to build Spears up by immediately beating an upper card guy. It looks to me like they're simply giving him a chance to prove himself in a somewhat high profile feud against Cody, and then in a main event match against Moxley. If they're happy with his character work/matches, maybe they'll give him a push in a couple of months, where he actually starts beating some upper card guys. Perhaps he forms some sort of stable at some point to help him. But as it stands, I think this is just a trial run for him.
> 
> Another possibility is that the match ends in a DQ, with MJF (being in Cody's corner) first takes out Spears to make it look like he's helping Cody, but then turns on Cody to start their program.
> 
> Anyways, Spears is just a fall guy for Moxley, just like Omega and The Bucks are for Jericho on the TNT debut.


Spears wrestling Cody and loses does nothing for him. If they were gonna do that. Then why give him new gimmick, manager etc? While loss for Cody won't hurt him at all right now. He's over as a top guy because he's the face of the company. People know that Cody always gonna have a top match at top of the card. Same goes with Omega. They also know that the Bucks are the top tag team even if they are champs or not. So Cody can afford a loss here and there. Just like Omega can to Moxley. 


Think about it this way. Mick Foley was midcard guy for most of his WCW run. Besides futures with Sting/Vader which were matches he lost. So he goes to WWE with new Mankind gimmick totally different then his previous character. Well what does WWE do? They have him beat Undertaker in his first big match. Over the next 9 months or so Foley would win very few matches against top guys. Yet big win over the Undertaker like that. Well it put Mick at that upper card level and established him.


That is what you do with Shawn Spears. The win over Cody establishes him and makes a match with Spears/Moxley now matter. They can have a rematch at November ppv and Cody can get his win back. Or even do it on tv in late October. But there's no doubt he needs to win that match or whole new gimmick and character build up is a waste. You need to estiablish in certain way as upper card guy. Then you can see how he does and how much you want to push him after that. AEW needs upper card heels right now. So you need to put him over as that at All Out.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A couple of weeks before AEW hits TNT it would be smart to do a documentary style show highlighting the talent and all the storylines leading up to their debut on TV and give away a couple of matches from DON, Fyter Fest and Fight for The Fallen to show off the product and get the new fans caught up


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Damn I'm kinda jealous of that Boston card so far. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I've just noticed Ronda Rousey is following them on insta. Technically a WWE employee following the competition, can't imagine petty Vince being happy about that.


Shes not under contract with WWE...hmmmmmmm

:mj


----------



## PresidentGasman

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Damn I'm kinda jealous of that Boston card so far. :lol


I live a train ride away from Boston, no joke, does anyone have an idea of when Tickets go on sale ? considering forking over some money for it.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Spears is winning at All Out. There is no reason for them to put him in such a high profile match if he lost his last one. He won't beat Mox because he get DQed when he hits Mox with a chair. I can see them going off the air with Spears beating the holy hell out of Mox with a chair. Non fuck finishes are only suppose to be for PPVs, so I can see him picking up a lot of DQ losses but that still makes him incredibly dangerous.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PresidentGasman said:


> I live a train ride away from Boston, no joke, does anyone have an idea of when Tickets go on sale ? considering forking over some money for it.


Tickets go on sale this Friday.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PresidentGasman said:


> I live a train ride away from Boston, no joke, does anyone have an idea of when Tickets go on sale ? considering forking over some money for it.


This Friday at noon my man!

I'm going tot he DC show, that's why I said I was jealous of this card.  Not that I can really complain but Bucks vs. Private Party and Moxley vs. Spears is a damn good combo.


----------



## imthegame19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It’s a testament to AEW that Spears v Mox is already getting major online hype
> 
> If you said a year ago Tye v Ambrose would main event Smackdown, people would have ‘wtf’-ed it - yet here, makes complete sense
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161341932578189313


Exactly if that match was in WWE. It would have been some 3 to 5 minute match tossed in middle or Raw or Smackdown with Ambrose getting easy win.


I think that's the fun part of two different companies competing against each other. Guys can be jobbers or mid card guys in one company. Then go to another company and get new character be way better. Let's not forget Undertaker, Razor Ramon, Diesel and Triple H. Where nobodies in WCW until WWE turned them into stars. Even Stunning Steve and Cactus Jack were mid card guys in WCW. Yet they were two guys who had major impact in WWE winning Monday Night Wars against WCW.


After Double or Nothing people on this forum wanted them to sign Spears and I was like nahh. Why would they want WWE cast off who boring babyface who just says 10. Now I'm big fan of Spears and heel character AEW created with him. All of the sudden I realized he has a good look and does good promos. It's great to see AEW without even having tv yet. Make me excited for a Moxley/Spears match. When six months ago Ambrose/Dillenger would have been some throw away match I didn't care about.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Exactly if that match was in WWE. It would have been some 3 to 5 minute match tossed in middle or Raw or Smackdown with Ambrose getting easy win.
> 
> 
> I think that's the fun part of two different companies competing against each other. Guys can be jobbers or mid card guys in one company. Then go to another company and get new character be way better. Let's not forget Undertaker, Razor Ramon, Diesel and Triple H. Where nobodies in WCW until WWE turned them into stars. Even Stunning Steve and Cactus Jack were mid card guys in WCW. Yet they were two guys who had major impact in WWE winning Monday Night Wars against WCW.
> 
> 
> After Double or Nothing people on this forum wanted them to sign Spears and I was like nahh. Why would they want WWE cast off who boring babyface who just says 10. Now I'm big fan of Spears and heel character AEW created with him. All of the sudden I realized he has a good look and does good promos. It's great to see AEW without even having tv yet. Make me excited for a Moxley/Spears match. When six months ago Ambrose/Dillenger would have been some throw away match I didn't care about.



Yeah i was exactly the same.The guy was shit in wwe but i think every single person on the roster is shit. AJ styles is shit.The entire direction of wwe is so weird now that they no longer can create excitement. So i was like this dorky guy is coming to AEW ? But i guess Cody saw the talent. 


But again its hard to tell whos good and whos bad in wwe when the company makes everyone lame as fuck. AEW managed to get me hyped for Spears in only one 4 minute video.Though i will say he is not super exciting as a talker and that is fine. Back in the day lots of great wrestlers did not have the promo skills and thats when managers was huge. 

I think the era of managers is coming back for sure and that guy with him is GOLD


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm fine with Spears/Mox. If this was WWE, this would have been the second match of a normal RAW where it goes four minutes and Ambrose gets the decisive win without any purpose or direction. However, with the way AEW has built Spears and given him new life, I am curious to see how he'll fare with Mox, who I assume will beat Omega at All Out like I think Spears will win against Cody. Whoever wins this match would be an instant contender to the AEW World title as well.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Feel like they could have quite easily built Mox/Spears on their next PPV and built up both Mox and Spears win records with wins over lesser competitors on television.

But I guess Moxley will likely be up against whoever the champion is at their next PPV event in November and this'd be a good way to keep up momentum. UNLESS of course Spears and his stable, which could be identified at this time, end up beating Moxley or making it a no contest to really build up Spears some more.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161636093105754113
Going to be harder to be announcing matches so far out that are meant to sell tickets. Especially if they don't want Jericho wrestling too often. Seems like it would be another Cody match announcement here if Mox/Spears is the week earlier in Boston. Can't even announce Penta/Fenix match because if they're not in the tournament it means they're the AAA tag Champs. Can't announce a Hangman singles match as he could be champion. 

Just got to start announcing who will be there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Has Kenny had a singles match tv announcement yet?

If not, then him v Pentagon will be a major match without spoilers

Or v Fenix


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Has Kenny had a singles match tv announcement yet?
> 
> If not, then him v Pentagon will be a major match without spoilers
> 
> Or v Fenix


Won't be vs Fenix as they set up Omega vs Fenix for AAA Mega Title in Mexico some time in the future at Triplemania. 

You're right about an Omega match though. Penta would be giving away something too big I think. Omega vs MJF or Allin or something I could see. Along with a tag tournament match like SCU vs Evans/Angelico.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You’re right about Penta + Fenix

They might also be part of the tournament still that night

Kenny vs a young gun would be good as you say - MJF, Allin, Havok - or I kinda want to see Kip v Kenny for some reason

Not that any of those will be a ‘major’ announcement 

Kenny v Cody?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I've just noticed Ronda Rousey is following them on insta. Technically a WWE employee following the competition, can't imagine petty Vince being happy about that.


A lot of WWE guys do, pretty sure Orton follows them on Twitter.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW has become almost like the No Mans Sky of pro wrestling


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Greatsthegreats said:


> AEW has become almost like the No Mans Sky of pro wrestling


I don't really understand XD


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161693274219921408


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This is great


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not bad. It's good that they're ramping up as we get closer to the event.

I'm still hoping they do something with that press conference/weigh-in that they have planned on the Thursday before All Out. Have Moxley and Omega go back and forth and needing to be separated by security. Would be a great way to generate even more buzz and some last minute buys.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I don't really understand XD


it hasn't gone that far yet in terms of overhype and temper tantrums for something that isn't worth it and media hot takes on said overhype for a show that is merely pedestrian (right now) but just like the NMS Next megapatch AEW still has yet to show the world what it is capable of but only time will tell


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Greatsthegreats said:


> it hasn't gone that far yet in terms of overhype and temper tantrums for something that isn't worth it and media hot takes on said overhype for a show that is merely pedestrian (right now) but just like the NMS Next megapatch AEW still has yet to show the world what it is capable of but only time will tell


Doesn't really make sense, if launch for No Man's Sky is supposed to be comparable to Double or Nothing, that makes no sense. No Man's Sky was absolute dog shit at launch, while DoN was fantastic.

People realized NMS was going to be shit after the numerous delays, and it obviously being in development hell.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Greatsthegreats said:


> AEW has become almost like the No Mans Sky of pro wrestling


+ You know NMS is amazing right now, right?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161714207559180290


----------



## Aedubya

That belt has some awe


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Call it!

I’m saying Hangman vs CM Punk

I SAID IT!!!

PS> Imagine that in Philly


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It will be Jericho vs Cody. Cody will have 3 singles wins under his belt by that show - vs Dustin, Spears, and Guevara - which will be more than anyone on the roster, I believe.

Fairly high profile match and it gives Jericho his first title defense.

Tickets for this show are going to sell out incredibly fast with this announcement. Tickets for both the Oct 9 and 16 show go on sale this Friday.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> It will be Jericho vs Cody. Cody will have 3 singles wins under his belt by that show - vs Dustin, Spears, and Guevara - which will be more than anyone on the roster, I believe.
> 
> Fairly high profile match and it gives Jericho his first title defense.
> 
> Tickets for this show are going to sell out incredibly fast with this announcement. Tickets for both the Oct 9 and 16 show go on sale this Friday.


I'm thinking either Jericho/Page rematch. Or Moxley/Spears is number one contender match based off their wins at All Out. That would make sense when you consider quality of wins at All Out. With winner facing Page or Jericho on this show.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody isn't beating Spears.

They pretty much ruined that result when Moxley/Spears was announced.


----------



## Joe Gill

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

with the mid sized venues there is no need to announce matches in advance.... both shows will sellout regardless. It would be like the WWE announcing RAW matchups for October right now. 

Wait until after All Out to announce the tv matches.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Cody isn't beating Spears.
> 
> They pretty much ruined that result when Moxley/Spears was announced.


They did spoil the result. They spoiled the fact that Cody is beating Spears. They wouldn't give Spears a win over Cody only for him to lose his following match. That does nothing for either guy.

Also, no one other than Cody makes sense as a challenger for Jericho on this episode.

Spears is a heel.

MJF is a heel and hasn't even begun to be built up yet.

Why would Page get an immediate rematch after losing? They want wins to matter, and Page will be 1-1 in singles competition after All Out.

Omega will be 1-2, or 2-2 at best if they give him a singles win on the Oct 9 show, and they did Omega vs Jericho not too long ago.

It won't be Moxley, because they won't give this match away on free TV.

It will be Cody.


----------



## imthegame19

Joe Gill said:


> with the mid sized venues there is no need to announce matches in advance.... both shows will sellout regardless. It would be like the WWE announcing RAW matchups for October right now.
> 
> Wait until after All Out to announce the tv matches.


I don't think they will keep doing it. Maybe for first 3 to 5 shows. It's easier to plan for AEW right since they don't have tv until these shows. So these tv shows are likely planned out going into next ppv probably in late November. While with WWE so much on can change doing all those tv shows between now and October.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> They did spoil the result. They spoiled the fact that Cody is beating Spears. They wouldn't give Spears a win over Cody only for him to lose his following match. That does nothing for either guy.
> 
> Also, no one other than Cody makes sense as a challenger for Jericho on this episode.
> 
> Spears is a heel.
> 
> MJF is a heel and hasn't even begun to be built up yet.
> 
> Why would Page get an immediate rematch after losing? They want wins to matter, and Page will be 1-1 in singles competition after All Out.
> 
> Omega will be 1-2, or 2-2 at best if they give him a singles win on the Oct 9 show, and they did Omega vs Jericho not too long ago.
> 
> It won't be Moxley, because they won't give this match away on free TV.
> 
> It will be Cody.


Being Cody makes no sense. Why would he get a title shot if Moxley beat Janela, Omega and then Spears the week before. Beating Sammy Guvevera not going to earn him a title shot.


Either Jericho gonna win by cheating. So Page will get another shot. Or Moxley/Spears is number one contender match. Them winning high profile matches at All Out(like Jericho did at Double or Nothing) and facing each other for title shot. Makes wins and loses matter.

If they do Jericho/Omega on tv could end in dq or double count out. Which would set up rematch at next ppv. Doesn't mean Moxley or Jericho have to win the match or wrestle for very long.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Being Cody makes no sense. Why would he get a title shot if Moxley beat Janela, Omega and then Spears the week before. Beating Sammy Guvevera not going to earn him a title shot.


Moxley's win vs Janela doesn't count because it was a non-sanctioned match. They made sure to mention that at FFTF. Moxley will be 2-0 in singles matches, and Cody will be 3-0, therefore, Cody gets a title shot.

Again, they're not doing Moxley vs Jericho on free TV.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> They did spoil the result. They spoiled the fact that Cody is beating Spears.* They wouldn't give Spears a win over Cody only for him to lose his following match. *That does nothing for either guy.


But once again who said that there will be a winner between Spears and Moxley ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> But once again who said that there will be a winner between Spears and Moxley ?


The fact that it's Moxley vs Spears says it. That match isn't ending in any way other than with a dirty deeds and a clean Moxley win.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> The fact that it's Moxley vs Spears says it. That match isn't ending in any way other than with a dirty deeds and a clean Moxley win.


No this could very well end in a double count out.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> No this could very well end in a double count out.


It won't.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Moxley's win vs Janela doesn't count because it was a non-sanctioned match. They made sure to mention that at FFTF. Moxley will be 2-0 in singles matches, and Cody will be 3-0, therefore, Cody gets a title shot.
> 
> Again, they're not doing Moxley vs Jericho on free TV.


Again that match makes no sense and doesn't matter. Especially since quality of wins matter. That is why Jericho got title shot and Cody didn't after beating Dustin. Of why Kip Sabain didn't get title shot for beating Sammy Guvevera. If Moxley Janela match doesn't count in record books fine. But Cody for having draw vs Allin has minor strike against him. You can't get over the fact that Cody is losing at All Out. So I'm gonna say just wait and see. 


It makes a ton more sense if Spears/Moxley ends up being for title shot after big All Out wins. Again they don't have to have a finish on tv and it can lead to Moxley/Jericho title match on ppv. This match and just set up that match.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Again that match makes no sense and doesn't matter. Especially since quality of wins matter. That is why Jericho got title shot and Cody didn't after beating Dustin. Of why Kip Sabain didn't get title shot for beating Sammy Guvevera. If Moxley Janela match doesn't count in record books fine. But Cody for having draw vs Allin has minor strike against him. You can't get over the fact that Cody is losing at All Out. So I'm gonna say just wait and see.
> 
> 
> It makes a ton more sense if Spears/Moxley ends up being for title shot after big All Out wins. Again they don't have to have a finish on tv and it can lead to Moxley/Jericho title match on ppv. This match and just set up that match.


The way I see it is as follows.

I think they will start the Cody vs MJF program at All Out. Given that MJF doesn't have a match at All Out, and that he will likely be in Cody's corner, I think it's pretty likely. After Cody wins, MJF turns on him, which will kick start their feud. 

Cody beats Guevara on the TNT debut, making him 3-0, and thus earning him a title shot. MJF ends up interfering in that match, giving Jericho the win, and further intensifying the Cody/MJF rivalry, which leads to a match at the November PPV.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think the title match will be a return match - I don't think you could justify a new #1 contender and fresh challenger so quickly, especially if AEW wants to establish prestige and wins mattering ie not handing out title shots like candy. I'd like to see a stipulation added whereby the challenger be barred from fighting for the title for a year should they lose the return match. Locking Hangman out of a title shot can shift him down the card a little with storyline explanation.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> It won't.


You're saying that because you're a fan of Moxley


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> They did spoil the result. They spoiled the fact that Cody is beating Spears. They wouldn't give Spears a win over Cody only for him to lose his following match. That does nothing for either guy.
> 
> Also, no one other than Cody makes sense as a challenger for Jericho on this episode.
> 
> Spears is a heel.
> 
> MJF is a heel and hasn't even begun to be built up yet.
> 
> Why would Page get an immediate rematch after losing? They want wins to matter, and Page will be 1-1 in singles competition after All Out.
> 
> Omega will be 1-2, or 2-2 at best if they give him a singles win on the Oct 9 show, and they did Omega vs Jericho not too long ago.
> 
> It won't be Moxley, because they won't give this match away on free TV.
> 
> It will be Cody.


 you make way too much sense :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> You're saying that because you're a fan of Moxley


I'm saying it because it's abundantly obvious. I'm not a fan of Cody, but I am predicting he beats Spears, too.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://twitter.com/davemeltzerwon/status/1161721230354894848?s=21

You guys think it’s anything big? Maybe a big signing?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> The fact that it's Moxley vs Spears says it. That match isn't ending in any way other than with a dirty deeds and a clean Moxley win.


Or interference from Tully. People are forgetting the manager factor here. Not saying he's going to interfere in every match, but he's going to have some impact somewhere somehow. He's not just there to be another pretty face.

Once again I must say, just wait and see how it all plays out. I really need to make that into a meme and put it in my signature.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161742041375760390
Interesting vid screen cap on the AEW re-tweet of Sammy's vlog.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> https://twitter.com/davemeltzerwon/status/1161721230354894848?s=21
> 
> You guys think it’s anything big? Maybe a big signing?


I'm thinking AEW booked MSG for one of their upcoming television dates.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161742041375760390
> Interesting vid screen cap on the AEW re-tweet of Sammy's vlog.


Marty coming Is almost confirmed to me at this point lol


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm thinking AEW booked MSG for one of their upcoming television dates.


Or maybe MSG for their next PPV? That would be pretty cool. I feel like Dave already expects them to run a show at MSG so I thought maybe it’s something else. We’ll see though.


----------



## CRCC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> Marty coming Is almost confirmed to me at this point lol


Marty is great. Would love to see him in AEW.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> The way I see it is as follows.
> 
> I think they will start the Cody vs MJF program at All Out. Given that MJF doesn't have a match at All Out, and that he will likely be in Cody's corner, I think it's pretty likely. After Cody wins, MJF turns on him, which will kick start their feud.
> 
> Cody beats Guevara on the TNT debut, making him 3-0, and thus earning him a title shot. MJF ends up interfering in that match, giving Jericho the win, and further intensifying the Cody/MJF rivalry, which leads to a match at the November PPV.


If MJF turns on Cody at All Out. It would cost him the match. My guess MJF in Cody corner and accidentally cost Cody the match and it's slow burn turn. 


Then Moxley/Spears is number one contender match after big wins from both of them at All Out. That leads to Moxley/Jericho that leads to double count out brawl all over the arena. With rematch happening at next ppv in late November.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> If MJF turns on Cody at All Out. It would cost him the match. My guess MJF in Cody corner and accidentally cost Cody the match and it's slow burn turn.
> 
> 
> Then Moxley/Spears is number one contender match after big wins from both of them at All Out. That leads to Moxley/Jericho that leads to double count out brawl all over the arena. With rematch happening at next ppv in late November.


No, MJF will turn on him after the match. He doesn't like Spears either, so he has no reason to help him win.

Moxley vs Jericho is not happening on TV under any circumstance. It doesn't matter if it ends in a count out. They are not doing this match on TV.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> No, MJF will turn on him after the match. He doesn't like Spears either, so he has no reason to help him win.
> 
> Moxley vs Jericho is not happening on TV under any circumstance. It doesn't matter if it ends in a count out. They are not doing this match on TV.


Well Spears is winning at All Out im 99 percent sure of it. So Cody not wrestling vs Jericho or Page. Who knows when they do the MJF turn. Who knows if Moxley/Spears will be number one contender match. But booking wise that makes most sense. Maybe it's Moxley/Page who knows or it's Jericho/Page rematch. We will have to wait and see. But there's no chance Cody gets title shot after having weak win over Guvevara. Especially since I can't see Cody winning at ALL Out. They didn't make new character and put him with Tully. So he could lose his first two matches.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

*Report: Jon Moxley's NJPW Contract Runs Through Wrestle Kingdom 14*



> Moxley is with New Japan through the company's calender year, per report
> 
> The current IWGP U.S. Heavyweight Champion Jon Moxley just wrapped up his first G1 Climax tournament and capped off his tournament debut with ten points and in third place in the B block. Moxley is slated to wrestle for Northeast Wrestling this month and on August 31st at All Out, he'll go one-on-one with Kenny Omega. According to Sports Illustrated, Moxley's run in New Japan Pro-Wrestling is not done as his contract with the company runs through the first of two Tokyo Dome shows next year.


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/report-jon-moxley-s-njpw-contract-runs-through-wrestle-kingdom-14


----------



## imthegame19

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Report: Jon Moxley's NJPW Contract Runs Through Wrestle Kingdom 14*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/report-jon-moxley-s-njpw-contract-runs-through-wrestle-kingdom-14


Which means he's gonna do 1-3 more shows for New Japan.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah, probably KOPW and the Dome.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Which means he's gonna do 1-3 more shows for New Japan.


when he said in an interview he was gonna focus on new in 2020 I automatically assumed he was going to do the Tokyo dome. it's like the perfect ending to his trip outside aew


----------



## imthegame19

V-Trigger said:


> Yeah, probably KOPW and the Dome.


He might do Destruction in Kobe on September 22nd. Since AEW tv won't start by then. KOPW is possible but it's on Monday October 14th. He could fly in and be in Philly by Wednesday night the 16th with no problem. Especially since KOPW show will end early Monday morning US time. That said im not sure how Tony gonna feel about him wrestling in Japan that close to AEW tv though. Especially if he ends up having a match on October 16th show.


So far Moxley been good with giving himself breaks between New Japan and AEW. Like he did his first two New Japan matches. Then two Indy matches vs Darby Allin and Big Cass the next week. Then had two weeks off until he faced Janela at Fyter Fest. He also two weeks between that Fyter Fest and start or G1 though he only had one match vs Killer Kross. Which was surprise appearance and end up being no contest match. Now this weekend he's wrestling Pentagon Jr, Big Cass again and JT Dunn for Northeast Wrestling. But I assume he's gonna take next few weeks off to rest his body and train for Omega All Out match.


So I wouldn't be surprised if Moxley does Destruction show in Kobe and then skips King of Pro Wrestling and doesn't appear again to Wrestle Kingdom. So doesn't cause potential conflict with AEW tv. But it's possible that Moxley could wrestle all three shows.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> when he said in an interview he was gonna focus on new in 2020 I automatically assumed he was going to do the Tokyo dome. it's like the perfect ending to his trip outside aew


Yeah he's not advertised for any more Indies after this weekend. He has Bloodsport event on 9/14 and I can see him doing New Japan show on 9/22. But I think he's gonna take it easy for most of September to get himself ready for AEW tv.


Since Wednesday January 1st is New Years day. They will probably tape AEW tv on December 28th(Tony Khan is big about wrestlers being with family during holidays). So Moxley can head to Japan on Wednesday night or Thursday for Wrestle Kingdom. Then fly home Saturday and be back for AEW tv on Wednesday the 8th. So if he does two more shows one in September and one in January. Well it won't conflict with his AEW schedule much.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162061539647602688
So it's won on October 2nd and already defended two weeks later? Three television shows total and two Women's title defenses...

Only way I could get behind the title defense so quickly is if the Oct 2nd match to crown the first champion is a Triple Threat, with the idea that then the Oct 16th match would be between the new champion and the triple threat match participant who didn't eat the pin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Yeah he's not advertised for any more Indies after this weekend. He has Bloodsport event on 9/14 and I can see him doing New Japan show on 9/22. But I think he's gonna take it easy for most of September to get himself ready for AEW tv.
> 
> 
> Since Wednesday January 1st is New Years day. They will probably tape AEW tv on December 28th(Tony Khan is big about wrestlers being with family during holidays). So Moxley can head to Japan on Wednesday night or Thursday for Wrestle Kingdom. Then fly home Saturday and be back for AEW tv on Wednesday the 8th. So if he does two more shows one in September and one in January. Well it won't conflict with his AEW schedule much.


I’m hoping the holiday shows are light hearted affairs - if ever comedy wrestling is apt, it is around this time

Don’t need many serious feuds in Dec


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162061539647602688
> So it's won on October 2nd and already defended two weeks later? Three television shows total and two Women's title defenses...
> 
> Only way I could get behind the title defense so quickly is if the Oct 2nd match to crown the first champion is a Triple Threat, with the idea that then the Oct 16th match would be between the new champion and the triple threat match participant who didn't eat the pin.


they need selling points for their shows. they didnt start yet so they can't rely on the stories to fill the building. 
also since there are no tournament for the world title and the woman title I think those title defense are there to determine to build the stories around the title and the contenders. I don't think it will be something we see a lot moving forward.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will she be announced in the CBR later tonight? Just giving her followers a couple hours heads up to keep an eye out for coming news?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

For the 1st few AEW shows I understand why they need some title matches to make the shows feel bigger.

But once they find they're footing on TV I hope they cut down on TV Title defenses. With WWE having like 10 main roster belts I wouldn't mind seeing a title defense like once a week.

But with AEW with a smaller roster and only 3 titles we know of now, I hope they space out their title matches more. A Women's Title match 2 weeks after the 1st one is crowned just feels weird.


----------



## Aedubya

Scarlett is #21 I'm telling u!!


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> Scarlett is #21 I'm telling u!!


Not popular enough to be #21


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Will she be announced in the CBR later tonight? Just giving her followers a couple hours heads up to keep an eye out for coming news?




I hope so. AEW needs some sex appeal and they don’t get much hotter than Scarlett. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Will she be announced in the CBR later tonight? Just giving her followers a couple hours heads up to keep an eye out for coming news?


That might be what Brandi meant when she said, "2 PM a piece of the puzzle, 8 PM a final nail in the coffin." The 2 PM announcement was a woman's title match, so it's likely that something about the women's division will be announced during the next "Road To" episode.

Scarlett in AEW.

:banderas


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think AEW would be the worst place for someone like her.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I think AEW would be the worst place for someone like her.


absolutely not, aew made it clear that any kind of gimmick can make it in there. 
I don't see how it would be impossible for her lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nevermind. It was just a lame 3 minute episode featuring a promo about a match I don't give two shits about.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Nevermind. It was just a lame 3 minute episode featuring a promo about a match I don't give two shits about.


You’re so negative about everything unless it includes Moxley.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> You’re so negative about everything unless it includes Moxley.


*Moxley, Jericho, and MJF.

Guilty as charged.

But to be fair, that's enough for me. Even back during my favorite era of pro wrestling - the Attitude Era - I only had about 4 guys I cared about.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> *Moxley, Jericho, and MJF.
> 
> Guilty as charged.
> 
> But to be fair, that's enough for me.


Lol fair enough.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Does anyone think that Jericho could finagle his way to an easy defense in Philly? Since the match was made without a clear #1 contender, Jericho could somehow be able to pick who he wants to defend the title against.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It should be against Orange Cassidy if that is the case.

It would rule *hard*.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Does anybody else have problems with AEW's official website and getting it to load properly. I get a lot of white/dead space when trying to access it from my lap top - I wonder if it's made only for smartphones and tablets or something. For example I cannot get the workout photo shoot they're pushing on twitter to load, either following the direct link from the tweets - just loads a blank page with AEW header, or if I go to the website and then try to find it there. Also roster page has no clickable bios it seems, just headshots. I understand SM has replaced the traditional website in a lot of ways, but you still need a pretty slick one to show you are "major league" and at least at my end it's very clunky and basic. 

(I tried turning off all my blockers and filters and it changed nothing)


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

No problem for me, sorry.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Who is Orange Cassidy and why are wrestling fans pissed at his signing?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Claro De Luna said:


> Who is Orange Cassidy and why are wrestling fans pissed at his signing?


He’s the most brutal, unsafe shoot fighter in the world - waaaaay too stiff

:datass


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

1 hour.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162410480478150662


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I somehow managed to get Boston tickets at face which is amazing cuz I generally have shit luck with that sort of thing. I lost out on Fighting Spirit in Lowell, so I'm pretty stoked for this.

I hope they spice up the card though. Philly is getting TWO first time title defenses.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Darkest Lariat said:


> I somehow managed to get Boston tickets at face which is amazing cuz I generally have shit luck with that sort of thing. I lost out on Fighting Spirit in Lowell, so I'm pretty stoked for this.
> 
> I hope they spice up the card though. Philly is getting TWO first time title defenses.


Hell yeah man! I'm going to the DC show and I'm kinda jealous of the Boston card tbh. :lol Bucks vs. Private Party and Mox vs. Spears sound awesome.

There's still some balcony seats left for the NJPW Lowell show though. Idk if that's what you want but they're there.  https://www.etix.com/ticket/p/4962918/new-japan-pro-wrestling-lowell-lowell-memorial-auditorium


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Hell yeah man! I'm going to the DC show and I'm kinda jealous of the Boston card tbh. :lol Bucks vs. Private Party and Mox vs. Spears sound awesome.
> 
> There's still some balcony seats left for the NJPW Lowell show though. Idk if that's what you want but they're there.  https://www.etix.com/ticket/p/4962918/new-japan-pro-wrestling-lowell-lowell-memorial-auditorium


I saw those. But anything after D is a bad view. Those seats were built to see the stage not the center of the floor. That's why they're still available.

The two matches announced are a good start. I'm not familiar with Private Party though, so we shall see.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

i am so fucking jealous of you all


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162446432361701377
I'll guess NYC on October 23rd and Charlotte for October 30th.

Though I could see CT as the second date with that being behind the Meltzer "shots fired in wrestling war". AEW going into NYC and then right into Vince's backyard in Connecticut. Industry insider types would know where AEW is looking at venues.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Darkest Lariat said:


> I'm not familiar with Private Party though, so we shall see.


Watch this and then you'll understand why you should be even more excited. (Y)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Bryan Alvarez is saying that there is going to be some huge news breaking by the end of the day or tomorrow, he couldn't talk about it on his show that just happened, cause it wasn't officially announced yet, but apparently multiple people heard something, and thought that someone "misspoke", apparently no one misspoke and the news is infact huge.

I don't know what that means, but speculation is something with the WWE/AEW "war"


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bryan Alvarez is saying that there is going to be some huge news breaking by the end of the day or tomorrow, he couldn't talk about it on his show that just happened, cause it wasn't officially announced yet, but apparently multiple people heard something, and thought that someone "misspoke", apparently no one misspoke and the news is infact huge.
> 
> I don't know what that means, but speculation is something with the WWE/AEW "war"


AEW in MSG is my guess on this. AAA just downgraded their MSG attempt to the Hulu Center instead for their September date. AEW announces their next television date for later October here. 

I can't see any talent jumps. EVP's ain't moving, and as long as Jericho and Moxley are signed they're all that would matter loss wise. Also with "it not being announced yet" sounds like it will be shortly - and not AEW promising to announce next television taping dates on Monday.

On an aside why would Alvarez wait for it to be announced first? If he knows, shouldn't he want to be the first to release it?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Rumor seems to be AEW at MSG. Weirdly enough, there doesn't seem to be anything booked for October 23rd for MSG yet on their website..


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bryan Alvarez is saying that there is going to be some huge news breaking by the end of the day or tomorrow, he couldn't talk about it on his show that just happened, cause it wasn't officially announced yet, but apparently multiple people heard something, and thought that someone "misspoke", apparently no one misspoke and the news is infact huge.
> 
> I don't know what that means, but speculation is something with the WWE/AEW "war"


Cena is All Elite. 

In all seriousness, wonder what it could be. For him to think someone misspoke it mist be something they either weren’t considering a possibility or was considered very unlikely at this point. I wouldn’t think that’s MSG. 

We’ll find out soon though.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bryan Alvarez is saying that there is going to be some huge news breaking by the end of the day or tomorrow, he couldn't talk about it on his show that just happened, cause it wasn't officially announced yet, but apparently multiple people heard something, and thought that someone "misspoke", apparently no one misspoke and the news is infact huge.


Batista, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, Cain Velasquez and Jack Swagger joins Jericho´s new heel MMA stable? 0


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW in MSG is my guess on this. AAA just downgraded their MSG attempt to the Hulu Center instead for their September date. AEW announces their next television date for later October here.
> 
> I can't see any talent jumps. EVP's ain't moving, and as long as Jericho and Moxley are signed they're all that would matter loss wise. Also with "it not being announced yet" sounds like it will be shortly - and not AEW promising to announce next television taping dates on Monday.
> 
> On an aside why would Alvarez wait for it to be announced first? If he knows, shouldn't he want to be the first to release it?


Because he probably wouldn’t wanna jump the gun and something breaks down at the last minute. Then he looks stupid and makes it seem like his sources suck.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW in MSG is my guess on this. AAA just downgraded their MSG attempt to the Hulu Center instead for their September date. AEW announces their next television date for later October here.
> 
> I can't see any talent jumps. EVP's ain't moving, and as long as Jericho and Moxley are signed they're all that would matter loss wise. Also with "it not being announced yet" sounds like it will be shortly - and not AEW promising to announce next television taping dates on Monday.
> 
> On an aside why would Alvarez wait for it to be announced first? If he knows, shouldn't he want to be the first to release it?


Probably was told to keep it under wraps for now, he assumed he was going to be able to talk about it on his radio show, which aired live at 3PM, but it hadn't broken by then.

Based on his wording, it sounded bigger than just AEW running MSG, but that would be pretty big in it's own way. They would have to jack up the ticket prices for that, but AEW outselling RAW/Smackdown would be hilarious, and I fully expect it would.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Rumor seems to be AEW at MSG. Weirdly enough, there doesn't seem to be anything booked for October 23rd for MSG yet on their website..


That´s not huge imho. 

The way Alvarez hyped this up, Rusev, Batista or CM Punk would be like the floor of the whole thing, with the upside being Reigns, Cena, Brock or Rock.

What´s huge and unbelievable about AEW booking MSG?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well, Alvarez and all the ‘reporters’ jobs is to generate clicks

So, over-selling the hype if MSG might just be part of that.

Ps> how far have we come that it seems quite logical AEW can run MSG easily?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Cena is All Elite.
> 
> In all seriousness, wonder what it could be. For him to think someone misspoke it mist be something they either weren’t considering a possibility or was considered very unlikely at this point. I wouldn’t think that’s MSG.
> 
> We’ll find out soon though.


Trying to sell out MSG is a huge attempt. 18,500 for Wrestling. 

Punk signing with WWE and being pulled from Starrcast could be something that would be announced ASAP I guess. Punk signing with AEW would be kept on the uber downlow so no announcement would be pending. 

An official business relationship between AEW and AAA? Could that be where the 60% unannounced talent quote from Cody is factored?

Cody tweeted a boardroom in NY a day or two ago. Brandi mentioned in her promo to Spears something to the extent of "you know where he is right now" as reason why Cody couldn't talk himself.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ElTerrible said:


> That´s not huge imho.
> 
> The way Alvarez hyped this up, *Rusev, Batista or CM Punk* would be like the floor of the whole thing, with the upside being Reigns, Cena, Brock or Rock.
> 
> What´s huge and unbelievable about AEW booking MSG?


"One of these things is not like the others, one of these things doesn't belong..."

I think AEW signing Cain Velasquez is something Alvarez would mark out a bit on and over-sell it's importance. Having the guy who legit knocked out Vince's boy Brock Lesnar would be "shots fired in the wrestling war" level I think. It could mean Vince never pushes Lesnar again.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bryan Alvarez is saying that there is going to be some huge news breaking by the end of the day or tomorrow, he couldn't talk about it on his show that just happened, cause it wasn't officially announced yet, but apparently multiple people heard something, and thought that someone "misspoke", apparently no one misspoke and the news is infact huge.
> 
> I don't know what that means, but speculation is something with the WWE/AEW "war"


Speaking of which:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161721230354894848


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161721230354894848


Bryan said this news and Dave's tweet is unrelated.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The next city to announce is the cliffhanger they left us with Kenny right? One of his favorite cities? I'll guess Toronto at the Enercare Centre, an 8200 seat arena.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Meltzer apparently just recorded an impromptu podcast, I imagine it's related to this. He never records a show on a Friday afternoon. I don't know what the 90210 reference is about lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162457366241013761


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bryan Alvarez is saying that there is going to be some huge news breaking by the end of the day or tomorrow, he couldn't talk about it on his show that just happened, cause it wasn't officially announced yet, but apparently multiple people heard something, and thought that someone "misspoke", apparently no one misspoke and the news is infact huge.
> 
> I don't know what that means, but speculation is something with the WWE/AEW "war"


Big news in favor of AEW or big news in favor of WWE? Does it specify?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer apparently just recorded an impromptu podcast, I imagine it's related to this. He never records a show on a Friday afternoon. I don't know what the 90210 reference is about lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162457366241013761


90210 -> Luke Perry -> Jungle Boy Jack Perry? 

JB not signed to AEW officially and stolen by WWE? I can't believe that would be the case.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Big news in favor of AEW or big news in favor of WWE? Does it specify?


He didn't specify, he was being very unspecific so speculating would be tough. It did seem AEW Vs. WWE related tho, but Alvarez seems overhypes things, but he used the word huge over and over again, so who knows.

A typical signing, even at the level of a Cain Velasquez seems way too small.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 90210 -> Luke Perry -> Jungle Boy Jack Perry?
> 
> JB not signed to AEW officially and stolen by WWE? I can't believe that would be the case.


That would be huge, actually, that's WWE stealing a guy that was all over the promotional content of their show, and is in an established act, would be a HUGE "Fuck You" to AEW.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 90210 -> Luke Perry -> Jungle Boy Jack Perry?
> 
> JB not signed to AEW officially and stolen by WWE? I can't believe that would be the case.


He is signed to AEW


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Meltzer's radio show just came out, and it doesn't look like he covered anything major, but I'm listening to it now if he makes mention of Alvarez' comments.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> He is signed to AEW


Just spitballing. Maybe Jack was booked to guest on the 90210 relaunce as Dylan McKay's son or something. But it's on Fox, and Fox will have SDL in October to it was blocked from happening.

Or more likely the 90210 reference is some inside joke that has nothing to do with the supposed incoming big news.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Could it be that the Dolph handshake deal was a real thing and AEW grabbed him this soon because he didn't have to adhere to their no compete cuz he wasn't under contract?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The 90210 thing was nothing of note, just a joke.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer's radio show just came out, and it doesn't look like he covered anything major, but I'm listening to it now if he makes mention of Alvarez' comments.


Please let us know if something comes out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Meltzer is saying NXT possibly going to USA Network before October 2nd, 8-10. That might be the big news.

That's huge. Announcement coming "Real soon".


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162476427431895040


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer is saying NXT possibly going to USA Network before October 2nd, 8-10. That might be the big news.
> 
> That's huge. Announcement coming "Real soon".


Yeah, that sounds like a shot in the wrestling war. WWE directly counterprogramming AEW. NXT taped hour shows through September 11th last night.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer is saying NXT possibly going to USA Network before October 2nd, 8-10. That might be the big news.
> 
> That's huge. Announcement coming "Real soon".


Oh, so it's nothing big.

Moving on.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The shows are pretaped. Who is going to watch that over live AEW?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure that that wasn't the news Alvarez was referring to tho.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Oh well, back to your regularly scheduled Friday evening. NXT goes live for 2 hours as has been rumored, and likely, for weeks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don’t really follow the news guys

What is Alvarez’ reputation?

Credible? Any history of over-selling or false ‘guess’ stories?

Thinking about Cody’s NYC pic, I’m guessing it is just MSG

“just” MSG - what is 2019 even?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Oh well, back to your regularly scheduled Friday evening. NXT goes live for 2 hours as has been rumored, and likely, for weeks.


Nah I don't think this is the news Alvarez was referring to, because on the radio show earlier, Alvarez said the news Meltzer talked about yesterday was unrelated to what he was talking about.

This is what Meltzer mentioned yesterday about his "Wrestling war radar going off".


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ElTerrible said:


> That´s not huge imho.
> 
> The way Alvarez hyped this up, Rusev, Batista or CM Punk would be like the floor of the whole thing, with the upside being Reigns, Cena, Brock or Rock.
> 
> *What´s huge and unbelievable about AEW booking MSG?*


The fact that no other promotion has been able to get into MSG because of Vince McMahon's hold on that building. Not even WCW in it's prime was able to book it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



headstar said:


> The fact that no other promotion has been able to get into MSG because of Vince McMahon's hold on that building. Not even WCW in it's prime was able to book it.


NJPW and ROH ran it in April.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

if they move nxt to usa then Vince is going over, he is in charge of it. did meltzer specified that? because I am 100% sure vince would be in charge with Dunn. also they would have been murdered on fs1. 
they are going into this very early, if by any kind of chance, by some miracle aew beat them...it's bad for them....


----------



## Chan Hung

What are people's thoughts about the WWE going head-to-head on Wednesdays on the USA Network with NXT

Also I really think all elite wrestling needs to sign one major name like CM Punk or if not a few big names because I still think that they are lacking a little bit in star power


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> What are people's thoughts about the WWE going head-to-head on Wednesdays on the USA Network with NXT
> 
> Also I really think all elite wrestling needs to sign one major name like CM Punk or if not a few big names because I still think that they are lacking a little bit in star power


Moxley and Jericho are bigger stars than anyone on NXT. If we add Cody, Kenny and the Bucks. AEW >>>>>> Current NXT.

I'm afraid that Vince is going to add main eventers like Orton and others to help bump the numbers though.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> What are people's thoughts about the WWE going head-to-head on Wednesdays on the USA Network with NXT
> 
> Also I really think all elite wrestling needs to sign one major name like CM Punk or if not a few big names because I still think that they are lacking a little bit in star power


vince and Dunn running the show is more of a news to me lol terrible


----------



## NascarStan

V-Trigger said:


> Moxley and Jericho are bigger stars than anyone on NXT. If we add Cody, Kenny and the Bucks. AEW >>>>>> Current NXT.
> 
> I'm afraid that Vince is going to add main eventers like Orton and others to help bump the numbers though.


Even if they drag some main talent to Full Sail what does it matter when you can see them on Raw and Smackdown anyways? 

Vince is going to turn nxt into WWECW sadly


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Remember when a bunch of top wwf talent went to wcw and wwf had to create a bunch of new stars. People chill and let this happen again. They have a big roster and they are selling out every event and the promotion has a desire for it. They dont need anyone else. They can do well based off deep story telling and build the characters they have. 

Plus they will be bringing in a hell of a lot more guys over the next year from different promotions like ones in mexico and when other wrestlers contracts end. 


wwe is living off old legends cus the product sucks. Let AEW do what its doing and it will be fine


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Oh Vince, he can stack up the first NXT show on USA or FS1 all he wants. Some of us long time wrestling fans just do not care anymore. I really hope that AEW succeeds, it is a shame with how NXT was a decent development show and has turned into WWE Indy Haven. It bugs me on how much of the indy talent they have taken over the years to cripple other promotions, yet now we know this NXT V3.0 will end up being a mix of what is left of NXT talent along with SD and RAW talent coming over.

I really hope that the Khan's bring their all for the first episode and that they have someone big like a Punk signed as he would be the one person right now that would get people to catch their product for sure. Ugh, just so tired of Vince trying to remove all competition.


----------



## Jazminator

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I suppose the ideal scenario would be for CM Punk to show up at the very end of the All Out ppv. That would get people talking. And then tease a contract signing with the company for the first TV show.

But I have to ask: Is CM Punk really that big of a star that he would move the proverbial needle? I'm not sure he is.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Jazminator said:


> But I have to ask: Is CM Punk really that big of a star that he would move the proverbial needle? I'm not sure he is.


He's not and I don't get why people think he is. 

But as far As NXT vs AEW...AEW have nothing to worry about. They just need to keep doing what they're doing and they'll be fine. WWE has all but drove away their fans and there's alot of people who just don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

After the match, they agreed to have a rematch down the line in AEW on TNT. (Y)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162563871598686209


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

^Wow, completely unmasked. Was that a botch? Penta needs to keep his mask, hope he's not teasing the idea of losing it.

There will be many clear face pics from this event floating around now.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Another angle - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162564055439216641


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Wow, completely unmasked. Was that a botch? Penta needs to keep his mask, hope he's not teasing the idea of losing it.
> 
> There will be many clear face pics from this event floating around now.


Nah they set up removing the mask earlier. Moxley untied it and got close to removing it earlier in the mask. So was that was a set up for the finish. So they could protect Pentagon a bit for losing and have rematch in AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> Nah they set up removing the mask earlier. Moxley untied it and got close to removing it earlier in the mask. So was that was a set up for the finish. So they could protect Pentagon a bit for losing and have rematch in AEW.


Could have just pulled it halfway off that would have obstructed his view to his the Paradigm Shift, or twisted it around for the same effect.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Could have just pulled it halfway off that would have obstructed his view to his the Paradigm Shift, or twisted it around for the same effect.


That's possible. I watched match live on a stream and I never got a good look at his face. So either way I think he handled it well.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



headstar said:


> The fact that no other promotion has been able to get into MSG because of Vince McMahon's hold on that building. Not even WCW in it's prime was able to book it.


Vince has basically given up on MSG, running PPV at Barclays annually. If my research is correct the last Raw at MSG was in 2009, and the last regular PPV was Survivor Series 2011. Why would it be a surprise that MSG would open their doors to AEW?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ElTerrible said:


> Vince has basically given up on MSG, running PPV at Barclays annually. If my research is correct the last Raw at MSG was in 2009, and the last regular PPV was Survivor Series 2011. Why would it be a surprise that MSG would open their doors to AEW?


Raw and Smackdown will be at MSG next month.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

:LOL Current NXT is getting two hours live on USA as if that's going to stop AEW's momentum. Especially if Vince/Dunn is running it.

The silver lining in this is that NXT may finally get better from the suck it has to inhabit for three years now. They have no choice. Vince/Hunter would hate for AEW to kick NXT's shit in every week.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Raw and Smackdown will be at MSG next month.


Yeah and what a coincidence that is. :jericho2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Mark my words and screenshot this shit.

AEW will announce the next show in MSG for New York on Monday in hopes to outsell the building before WWE does with the RAW/SD shows there.

If AEW pulls this off, among everything else, at the mecca of Vince Sr's backyard (doesn't matter if Barclays is WWE's NY home now), there will be personal backlash from WWE and Vince the likes you haven't seen since the 90s. 

Mark my fucking words. :cudi


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Mark my words and screenshot this shit.
> 
> AEW will announce the next show in MSG for New York on Monday in hopes to outsell the building before WWE does with the RAW/SD shows there.
> 
> If AEW pulls this off, among everything else, at the mecca of Vince Sr's backyard (doesn't matter if Barclays is WWE's NY home now), there will be personal backlash from WWE and Vince the likes you haven't seen since the 90s.
> 
> Mark my fucking words. :cudi




That is possible. I personally was thinking they would save NY for late November or December


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162752527743553536
Yep. AEW is announcing MSG to combat the NXT/USA announcement on Monday. (My guess.) Have to be.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A wild Spears showed up to.attack Cody at the Ottawa show I was at yesterday. Got chased off by the local guys n mjf. Was fucking amazing


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Honestly I think the smartest thing AEW has done is entirely mingled itself onto the Indy scene before its company fully starts in October. This way they show up around the indy scene getting the company over with all of those types of fans. Im sure most of those fans hate wwe so this is smart. As long as AEW is selling well calling them the biggest wrestling mark company is a good thing lol. Im kinda making a joke at the end of course


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Mark my words and screenshot this shit.
> 
> AEW will announce the next show in MSG for New York on Monday in hopes to outsell the building before WWE does with the RAW/SD shows there.
> 
> If AEW pulls this off, among everything else, at the mecca of Vince Sr's backyard (doesn't matter if Barclays is WWE's NY home now), there will be personal backlash from WWE and Vince the likes you haven't seen since the 90s.
> 
> Mark my fucking words. :cudi


If that is the case, that show is going to sell out INSANELY fast because, not only would it be an AEW show in MSG, which is huge, but every wrestling fan is going to want to be a part of that show as it would be a direct shot to WWE.

MSG also has 10/23 open, every other day that week is booked, but 10/23 doesn't have anything listed.


----------



## Chan Hung

So NXT to Counter AEW? Basically a watered down NXT WITH WWE main roster guys and gals to "boost" interest.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> If that is the case, that show is going to sell out INSANELY fast because, not only would it be an AEW show in MSG, which is huge, but every wrestling fan is going to want to be a part of that show as it would be a direct shot to WWE.
> 
> MSG also has 10/23 open, every other day that week is booked, but 10/23 doesn't have anything listed.


I personally feel that they should save AEW for the November-December PPV, if AEW were going to run MSG on 10/23 it would make more sense to save the AEW title match for that show instead of having it in Philly week 3.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> I personally feel that they should save AEW for the November-December PPV, if AEW were going to run MSG on 10/23 it would make more sense to save the AEW title match for that show instead of having it in Philly week 3.


Would be more of a statement to sell out MSG with the weekly show as opposed to a PPV because everyone knows that the PPV will sell out and they can spin the narrative.

I do agree it probably would've been better to save the world title matches for MSG if that was going to be the case.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

In an interview for Variety, TNT President Kevin Reilly picks AEW as his networks sleeper hit of the upcoming season;



> *What will be your network’s next sleeper hit? *
> 
> “All Elite Wrestling (AEW)” is going to be a sleeper. It’s very counter-intuitive to launch a new league at the height of the WWE. But I have a lot of reasons why it makes sense where the opportunity is. We’re not taking down the WWE but I think this is going to be surprising.


https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/fall-tv-network-presidents-hulu-hbo-cbs-nbc-fox-fx-1203302392/


Unrelated to AEW, but when asked about a show that got away, Showtime's President has a pretty interesting story about a show called "Tag Team" and starring Roddy Piper and Jesse Ventura.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Honestly I think the smartest thing AEW has done is entirely mingled itself onto the Indy scene before its company fully starts in October. This way they show up around the indy scene getting the company over with all of those types of fans. Im sure most of those fans hate wwe so this is smart. As long as AEW is selling well calling them the biggest wrestling mark company is a good thing lol. Im kinda making a joke at the end of course


It's been smart is some instances as it's allowed them to further angles and the like. But the Cody/Spears brawl in Ottawa last night looked pretty lame and seeing supposed television stars in such a rinky-dink setting diminishes them as stars more than anything else.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's been smart is some instances as it's allowed them to further angles and the like. But the Cody/Spears brawl in Ottawa last night looked pretty lame and seeing supposed television stars in such a rinky-dink setting diminishes them as stars more than anything else.




Yes but from a marketing aspect they are getting all the indy fans onboard and respect them.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's been smart is some instances as it's allowed them to further angles and the like. But the Cody/Spears brawl in Ottawa last night looked pretty lame and seeing supposed television stars in such a rinky-dink setting diminishes them as stars more than anything else.


Please. Hogan used to wrestle high school gymnasiums DURING hulkamania. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2615482751808747&id=923856107638095


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> It’s very counter-intuitive to launch a new league at the height of the WWE.


Height in terms of TV deals and Saudi money? Yes. Height in terms of viewership and creativity? No. Far from it.

I know TV executives don't really follow wrestling. So he probably still thinks WWE does RA era TV ratings.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Darkest Lariat said:


> Please. Hogan used to wrestle high school gymnasiums DURING hulkamania.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2615482751808747&id=923856107638095


A different time. And long before social media. And I bet footage from the Spears/Cody happening shows up on a Road to AO to boot. So it's part of AEW canon.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's been smart is some instances as it's allowed them to further angles and the like. But the Cody/Spears brawl in Ottawa last night looked pretty lame and seeing supposed television stars in such a rinky-dink setting diminishes them as stars more than anything else.


John Cena and Vince McMahon did the same thing in 2007.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A different time. And long before social media. *And I bet footage from the Spears/Cody happening shows up on a Road to AO to boot. So it's part of AEW canon.*


Well, you got them there. Khan better shutdown AEW and sell it to Vince because AEW guys were caught on camera wrestling at an Indy event.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's been smart is some instances as it's allowed them to further angles and the like. But the Cody/Spears brawl in Ottawa last night looked pretty lame and seeing supposed television stars in such a rinky-dink setting diminishes them as stars more than anything else.



Not in 2019, when your company was built from bunch of guys who's worked the Indies over the last few years. What type of arenas have the Bucks been in on being elite over the years? People who are gonna watch Road to ALL Out aren't gonna say oh they don't look like stars in small arenas. Wrestling fans are too smart to think that way in 2019. 



Instead it's the opposite with people saying wow they are doing those shows still when their making money from AEW. Thinking wow they really love the business and fans. Now if they did stuff like that once tv starts and some of those older WWE fans start watching. Then yes they might feel that way if they saw that. But on YouTube show and social media it's just fine and smart to take advantage of those guys being there to film the angle.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Can't see what it is.

EDIT : Ok now


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This chick just wants any promotion to sign her and is seeking attention.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> This chick just wants any promotion to sign her and is seeking attention.


Very possible. Ivelisse, Jazz didn't leak anything before they were first announced on the Road to AO featurette.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

From what I've seen Hendrix has 1.....well 2 positive attributes and you can guess what those are. Other than that, nothing to her really.

This just sounds like self promotion more than anything else.


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone else get the vibe the Hardys are going to go to AEW?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else get the vibe the Hardys are going to go to AEW?


I hope not. Broken Matt stuff was so, soo, sooo bad.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't see the Hardys going there at this point. They get paid to do nothing. And Jeff gets to fuck up all the time and still have a job. It's the perfect situation for them unless they still have some desire to be competitive.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Don't ask me why but once AEW heads to TNT with their primetime TV show (whether it's called Dynamite or Revolution), I think this song or a song of this kind would suffice as their intro theme. As long as it has high energy and intensity:


----------



## imthegame19

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else get the vibe the Hardys are going to go to AEW?


They won't become Free agents until next year until after Mania. So it's way too early to tell. A few months ago Gallows/Anderson looked like they would come to AEW. Then Vince threw big money at them with big push and they resigned.


So who knows if Hardys, Rusev, Rey Mysterio, Harper at some point next year jump ship or not. I think it depends on how AEW is doing at the time and how bad Vince wants to keep guys or not. Along with how fed up they are or not and promise of push and big money is worth it to stay or not.


As fans we shouldn't worry about any of those guys until they actually give their notice and plan to leave. Right now Johnny Nitro/Impact, Enzo/Cass, Killer Kross(if they can buy him out of Impact deal)LAX and obviously CM Punk. Those guys are more likely to join AEW then anyone currently on WWE roster.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

One big benefit for AEW against any head to head with NXT over the initial weeks is they'll be debuting wrestlers left and right. Fans will want to see every segment to see who is unveiled next. NXT will just be running out their same roster, maybe with an over-exposed main roster guy slumming down.


----------



## Hangman

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else get the vibe the Hardys are going to go to AEW?


Fuck I hope not.

:tripsscust


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Boston Celtics pre-season schedule - In Boston on October 6th then don't play until in Orlando on the 11th. 

Is AEW looking for a Sportscenter moment in Boston on the 9th? 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158879529084973056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159281215284760576


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Apparently Tony Schiavone hinted at being signed by AEW in his podcast with Conrad.


----------



## Jazminator

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Apparently Tony Schiavone hinted at being signed by AEW in his podcast with Conrad.


On YouTube, Hannibal is saying that Dave Meltzer’s newsletter is reporting that Schiavone has signed with AEW. 

I wonder what he’ll do there? Be part of the three-man announce team with AJR and Excalibur?


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That'll put butts in the seats. :Cal


----------



## Carter84

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



headstar said:


> John Cena and Vince McMahon did the same thing in 2007.



Nice one for uploading that video clip I ain't ever saw it . That pop for Vince was fucking sweet , reminded me of the attitude days when the crowd was actually into something that resonated with us fans .

Peace .


----------



## Carter84

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Jazminator said:


> On YouTube, Hannibal is saying that Dave Meltzer’s newsletter is reporting that Schiavone has signed with AEW.
> 
> I wonder what he’ll do there? Be part of the three-man announce team with AJR and Excalibur?


Yeah your spot on there I've seen before I went to bed at 3am .on my YouTube subs , the product seems to clicking into place bit by bit .

Peace .


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://www.f4wonline.com/daily-updates/daily-update-nxtusa-ufc-241-fallout-tony-schiavone-290421

Here's the link to the Tony thing. 

Great news. Now put Marvez on backstage and let Tony take the booth.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Jazminator said:


> On YouTube, Hannibal is saying that Dave Meltzer’s newsletter is reporting that Schiavone has signed with AEW.
> 
> I wonder what he’ll do there? Be part of the three-man announce team with AJR and Excalibur?


I thought Schiavone was great in the control centre in the first 'Road to All Out' video.

But I think they should give that to Van Vliet.

Will be interesting to see Schiavone's role. Him and JR is one of my favourite commentary partnerships of all time. So him, JR and Excalibur would make a great booth, in my view.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Was Goldenboy ever signed. I remember he hinted at something big on his twitter but was never explicitly about AEW signing. 

Why is AEW signing CVV and now Schiavone when they only have one two hour show? Makes me think Ross doesn't want to work weekly shows and was just calling shows to get them through to television. 

What would be interesting - and an idea I had since when JR and Lawler were replaced one of their times on Raw back in the day - Alternative Commentary Stream. The ability to mute your television and then stream a live commentary track from a second official offering. So TNT could have Ross/Schiavone and then Goldenboy and Excalibur could call the action made available without lag on the internet somewhere. 

Schiavone still working MLW as well? Not sure I like having him being the "voice" of two different companies at the same time.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck yes Tony or Goldenboy!!


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tony and JR working together again :banderas 

Lets hope it doesn't end with Tony quitting again :mj2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If I'm AEW, take a page out of WCW's book and have a rotating three man booth for both hours.

Hour One is Tony, Excalibur, and Marvez (ideally, it would be Goldenboy but whatever).

Hour Two is JR, Excalibur, and Marvez/GB.

Chris van Vilet should be your Mene Gene, too.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> If I'm AEW, take a page out of WCW's book and have a rotating three man booth for both hours.
> 
> Hour One is Tony, Excalibur, and Marvez (ideally, it would be Goldenboy but whatever).
> 
> Hour Two is JR, Excalibur, and Marvez/GB.
> 
> Chris van Vilet should be your Mene Gene, too.


:banderas Love this idea. Only thing I would change is instead of Marvez in the booth, he's in the unemployment line  

Also, they should have the old school announce booth like Nitro.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163448038179954688
Interesting choice in using Private Party as the image...

..they are from New York, right?


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tony Schiavone is my all time favorite play-by-play announcer. :smile2:

Now if they could just dump JR they have gold.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Pittsburgh PA and Charleston West Virginia the next two dates. 

Huh. Didn't see those coming, especially WV.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Petersen Events Center in Pittsburgh - capacity of 12,508

Charleston Coliseum in West Virginia - capacity of 13,500

Might be around 10,000-11,000 seats for a wrestling show.

Two more sellouts.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Petersen Events Center in Pittsburgh seats 12,500, Charleston Coliseum in WV seats 13,500. 

Pittsburgh a week after Philly looking to sell out 12,500 is daring, and then 13,5oo in WV...

Trust the analytics I guess.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163480831924547584


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Charleston WV has a population of 48,000 people. 

Nyla Rose and Sonny Kiss will probably be cycled off television for that week.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Pittsburgh is around my neck of the woods so maybe I'll think about tickets.

Then again I hate driving in or around Pittsburgh, so maybe not.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Donnie said:


> :banderas Love this idea. Only thing I would change is instead of Marvez in the booth, he's in the unemployment line
> 
> Also, they should have the old school announce booth like Nitro.


They already sorta do that but higher up.I much prefer that the announce team is up above in the seating area.It looks so good when the camera is looking down at the arena behind the announcers


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho and Moxley have been in the promotional images for all the shows, so I imagine they will be appearing live.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Alright well I definitely think it's safe to say there's no point in trying to predict where they're gonna go at all at this point.  Charleston WV is a big drawing test. If that show sells out they're gonna fucking sell out wherever they go without a doubt. Huntington WV is the 2nd biggest city and only an hour away so I'm sure folks will be coming in from there.

Btw Philly and Pittsburgh are hours away from each other and like totally different worlds. Wouldn't worry about that at all.



TD Stinger said:


> Pittsburgh is around my neck of the woods so maybe I'll think about tickets.
> 
> Then again I hate driving in or around Pittsburgh, so maybe not.


I don't wanna hear it Stinger, YOU'RE GOIN! Get those tickets mate.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They're coming to Pittsburgh, I'm gonna try to get tickets for that. Wonder how quickly it will sell out?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Freelancer said:


> They're coming to Pittsburgh, I'm gonna try to get tickets for that. Wonder how quickly it will sell out?


Within an hour. You'll need some luck to get tickets.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Within an hour. You'll need some luck to get tickets.


I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’m feeling the next two cities is a ‘drawing’ test

No way they’re selling out West Virginia....... right?









.....





Right???


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Matt gave us numbers on BTE for the latest crop of sellouts. So far we have:

DC - 10,000
Boston - 6,000
Philly - 9,000

Those are before production holds that may or not be released. Based on the capacity of the next two shows, I would imagine Pittsburgh and Charleston will also be about 9-10k tickets available for purchase initially.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Charleston used to be a WCW territory and wwe outside of house shows never comes here so it is really untapped market.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Matt gave us numbers on BTE for the latest crop of sellouts. So far we have:
> 
> DC - 10,000
> Boston - 6,000
> Philly - 9,000
> 
> Those are before production holds that may or not be released. Based on the capacity of the next two shows, I would imagine Pittsburgh and Charleston will also be about 9-10k tickets available for purchase initially.


Meanwhile, ECW and TNA never drew over 6000 people (during periods where there were far more wrestling fans still interested in wrestling) and current day RAW draws about 3000 most weeks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Interesting choices. Once again, I like that AEW is testing their touring schedule within the Northeastern/Eastern states to get a sense of what they need to do for the LIVE TV show. It will make them improve on things if need be. Pittsburgh I kind of expected but didn't see West Virginia coming.

At this point, nobody should be shocked if they sell out again on Friday. No one.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Alright well I definitely think it's safe to say there's no point in trying to predict where they're gonna go at all at this point.  Charleston WV is a big drawing test. If that show sells out they're gonna fucking sell out wherever they go without a doubt. Huntington WV is the 2nd biggest city and only an hour away so I'm sure folks will be coming in from there.
> 
> Btw Philly and Pittsburgh are hours away from each other and like totally different worlds. Wouldn't worry about that at all.
> .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163479288634642432


----------



## Boldgerg

YEEEESSSSSSS SCHIAVONEEEE!

Get that man in the fucking booth.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> Dave Meltzer, the editor and publisher of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter who has been considered one of the premier journalists covering professional wrestling since the 1980s, said he was surprised by AEW picking Charleston for one of its first televised shows.
> 
> “I was surprised, yeah,” Melzter told the Gazette-Mail on Monday. “I had some thoughts on where they would go, and I thought it would be major markets. I was surprised. I know they picked where they went based on what cities did well from the two shows they did on Bleacher Report [live streaming service]. That was kind of how they were picking their schedule — where the viewership was coming from. Obviously, Charleston must have done pretty well in that regard.”
> 
> AEW’s weekly show will be broadcast on TNT. The last time a major wrestling company had a live TV broadcast in Charleston, it also was shown on TNT. “WCW Monday Nitro” emanated from what was then the Charleston Civic Center on July 3, 2000, in the waning days of World Championship Wrestling and less than a year before the company was sold to WWE owner Vince McMahon.
> 
> “West Virginia per capita, historically, has been pretty good for wrestling,” Meltzer said. “It has been for a long time. I know when I look at Google searches and stuff, AEW and New Japan [Pro Wrestling] and some of these new companies on the market, the West Virginia [market] — you know, Charleston and Huntington — usually do pretty well. In that sense, I guess I shouldn’t be as surprised, but you just don’t think of that because you think of the big markets as being your big wrestling markets.”
> 
> All Elite Wrestling has produced one sold-out pay-per-view, “Double or Nothing” in Las Vegas in May, and its next pay-per-view, “All Out” in suburban Chicago on Aug. 31, also has sold out. The TV broadcasts in D.C., Boston and Philadelphia have sold out as well.
> 
> “It looks like interest is high,” Charleston Coliseum & Convention Center executive director John Robertson said. “*I didn’t realize that many people were aware of the new brand. Certainly, [judging] by the level of calls that we have had today, people are interested.*”


https://www.wvgazettemail.com/sport...cle_8fb0b96d-75d4-5229-b583-9d1e1d093163.html


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

TNT is going to have a 1 hour show next Friday to hype up All Out and be an AEW Primer.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

With tickets going on sale already this Friday, I'd guess we're past the announced matches capability to try and give any push to ticket sales. 

Both could announce first round Tag Tournament matches I guess. So far we only have Bucks vs Private Party in Boston. No tourney matches announced for Philly but two title matches that week so maybe skip the tournament match. So we could have final two matches of first round in each Pittsburgh and WV. With the first round bye to Best Friends vs Dark Order AO winner, there will only be three first round matches - unless they're going to surprise with a 14 team field. 

If Philly does get a first round match-up, it means WV could host a semi-finals match-up. 

Also WV show is on October 30th, and Kenny Omega has said he'd like to have a Halloween show - so there could be some dressing up and gimmicky stuff at this show.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> TNT is going to have a 1 hour show next Friday to hype up All Out and be an AEW Primer.


Probably will just mostly air Road to All Out webisode footage to sell the feuds for AO. I think this will be more selling AO than introducing the company - that would still be a month out. 

I'd rather have had this on Saturday an hour before the PPV so they could have had the buy-in matches as part of the package to sell the PPV. I like the UFC idea of the free tv prelims leading up to/into a PPV.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This stuff is so interesting. Pretty much a guarantee looking at this that cities like Louisville, Nashville, or Memphis are getting shows for sure.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163506942809137153


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Also WV show is on October 30th, and Kenny Omega has said he'd like to have a Halloween show - so there could be some dressing up and gimmicky stuff at this show.


That sounds terrible, especially since we've already seen them play dress up


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163753858998374400
Looks like we could get a couple Pittsburgh match announcements. One will likely be the tag tournament match. But getting the tag tourney match spoils any surprise entrants. But with only six more teams, four unnamed after Bucks vs PP match already announced, there isn't much room for mystery teams anyways. I think Penta/Fenix match will be used to hype Pittsburgh. Maybe Lucha Brothers vs Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus. That could be interesting even if the outcome would be foregone.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> That sounds terrible, especially since we've already seen them play dress up


I do agree. At least hold off on that for a year. Or save it for a house show. Also I don't think going back to WV for the first time in decades for television should be a gimmicky, silly show.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Curious on what the Pittsburgh announcement is. I wonder how much they can keep giving away without possibly spoiling anything at All Out or further.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I do agree. At least hold off on that for a year. Or save it for a house show. Also I don't think going back to WV for the first time in decades for television should be a gimmicky, silly show.


Wait WV hasn't got a TV wrestling show in that long lol. But yeah outside of Thuganomics Cena I can't think of any holiday themed wrestling show producing anything worthwhile. Shit just usually ends up lame. If they do end up doing it, hopefully they avoid the WWE need to have a holiday themed street fight.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163873347463200774


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There needs to be three first round matches - Boston is getting Bucks vs PP, does that mean Philly gets other two semi-finals? Or will there be one on AEWDC? If Pittsburgh is getting both Semi-finals, that means West Virginia crowns the first tag champs on October 30th?

I assume other first round teams will be SCU, Boy and his Dinosaur, Evans/Angelico and ???

It's telling to me that Bucks have been announced but not Penta/Fenix, so to me that means Lucha Brothers are holding AAA titles and thus cannot job in the tournament. 

I think the other matches are not being named because the 4th team is probably LAX.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There needs to be three first round matches - Boston is getting Bucks vs PP, does that mean Philly gets other two semi-finals? Or will there be one on AEWDC? If Pittsburgh is getting both Semi-finals, that means West Virginia crowns the first tag champs on October 30th?


I would expect the November PPV to determine the Champions.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> I would expect the November PPV to determine the Champions.


I don't think you can leave West Virginia hanging like that if you have both semi-finals in Pittsburgh, it's to have the finals in WV. Otherwise you just have one semi-final in Pittsburgh and the other in Charleston the next week. 

Pittsburgh and Charleston go on sale on Friday. Having the tag tournament first and second round in 4 shows and then waiting 3 weeks or more for the finals probably doesn't make sense. 

If it was a 16 team tournament you can make the finals a big deal and close a PPV, but this all seems rushed to get it over with. Six teams and a bye.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> That sounds terrible, especially since we've already seen them play dress up


Halloween Havoc was awesome, stop. :mj2


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> Halloween Havoc was awesome, stop. :mj2


Halloween Havoc didn't have people besides Rey playing dress up and shit


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

IF Bea is on the show (The Stardom tournament is going on atm) she's definitely winning the Casino BR.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Isn't Bea moving to Japan?

Have they decided how they're working round that?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is she still the champion of stardom ?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163873347463200774
So the semi finals will be on their 4th show?

I guess the tournament will probably stay at 7 teams, smaller than I thought it would be.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well there is only one set of tag belts.

You can't have too much teams because most of them will not appear once the first champs are crowned.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163960152120127488
Moxley in action in Pittsburgh. So probably means no Mox in Philly? So Mox won't be in the Philly title match. 

Weird they're not announcing anything for WV yet when both location tickets go on sale at same time. 

Tag Tournament finals and probably Kenny Omega and/or Chris Jericho "in action" or something.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think they will announce things for WV tomorrow.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163960152120127488
> Moxley in action in Pittsburgh. So probably means no Mox in Philly? So Mox won't be in the Philly title match.
> 
> Weird they're not announcing anything for WV yet when both location tickets go on sale at same time.
> 
> Tag Tournament finals and probably Kenny Omega and/or Chris Jericho "in action" or something.


Moxley promoted for Philly show. I expect Moxley/Jericho on all the shows the first month. Since they are really trying to push the product. Who knows maybe Moxley beats Spears in number one contender match. Then he wins the title and defends it again the next week lol. Oh maybe not but I do think Moxley be on all the shows the first month.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Even from this cryptic photo the tag belts look amazing and shaped and in gold to look prestigious. I love how all the belts are different from one other yet unique and very classy important looking.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody and Brandi were on NFL Network today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163946626190233600
They have a pretty nice advantage with the Khans and their football connections. They need to do as many NFL related appearances as possible.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The Jags having a good season will be a plus for them.


----------



## PresidentGasman

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I find it interesting how they have unique aesthetics for each weekly show, I wonder if its just for the first month or so before they standardize what the match cards look like.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PresidentGasman said:


> I find it interesting how they have unique aesthetics for each weekly show, I wonder if its just for the first month or so before they standardize what the match cards look like.


I wouldn't really say they're unique aesthetics, they all follow suit similarly. Background of city or arena faded over simple brush placement with interchangeable wrestlers and basically the same text/logos placed towards the bottom.


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Even from this cryptic photo the tag belts look amazing and shaped and in gold to look prestigious. I love how all the belts are different from one other yet unique and very classy important looking.


Interesting

You sure can tell a lot from a generic, blurred out pic.

Meh


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> The Jags having a good season will be a plus for them.


They'll need that since Fulham was relegated after last szn's EPL campaign.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Isn't Bea moving to Japan?
> 
> Have they decided how they're working round that?


She's going to do both shows. Just like Riho does.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Idk how you're depicting what the tag belt would look like from a blurred pic. For all we know, it's a completely random stock image that they're using. I HIGHLY doubt that that's the shape they'll use.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Lance Archer hinting at being available? :hmmm He's been awesome since he went singles so I wouldn't mind this at all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164195647228170241


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163960152120127488
> Moxley in action in Pittsburgh. So probably means no Mox in Philly? So Mox won't be in the Philly title match.
> 
> Weird they're not announcing anything for WV yet when both location tickets go on sale at same time.
> 
> Tag Tournament finals and probably Kenny Omega and/or Chris Jericho "in action" or something.


There you go.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164205518879170560


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Lance Archer hinting at being available? :hmmm He's been awesome since he went singles so I wouldn't mind this at all.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164195647228170241


I could go either way with Archer. I mean beggars can't be choosers with adding size to the roster. He could be a good midcard hand, but he's not a needle mover.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

From here on out, you're unlikely to see any more specific match announcements. It'll just be "title defense" and "Moxley/Jericho in action." That's enough to draw interest, and they won't have to spoil earlier match outcomes.

Also, as predicted, their top guys won't wrestle on each episode. That's smart.


----------



## Britz94xD

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's cool that they don't need to have Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega, Punk on every show.

They can revolve them around and they won't get as stale as the WWE guys.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Britz94xD said:


> It's cool that they don't need to have Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega, Punk on every show.
> 
> They can revolve them around and they won't get as stale as the WWE guys.


They won't wrestle on every show, but so far, they've been announced for all of them. So they will at least be there to cut a promo. This might only be the case for the first few months, in order to draw the highest possible attendance and ratings. Perhaps after a while they will give them the full night off.

But not having them in matches every week will make their matches feel that much more special, especially Moxley and Jericho matches, since these two are basically being advertised as special attractions.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Britz94xD said:


> It's cool that they don't need to have Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega, Punk on every show.
> 
> They can revolve them around and they won't get as stale as the WWE guys.


Lol @ name dropping Punk as if he's returned already. Nobody still knows if he's coming back and it's more unlikely that he is than anything else.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So far Moxley or Jericho are wrestling on 4 of the 5 shows. Could be 5 of 5 shows if either Moxley or Jericho are in the title match. That's really smart by AEW to do that and get more eyes on AEW with ex WWE stars.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



imthegame19 said:


> So far Moxley or Jericho are wrestling on 4 of the 5 shows. Could be 5 of 5 shows if either Moxley or Jericho are in the title match. That's really smart by AEW to do that and get more eyes on AEW with ex WWE stars.


"appear" ≠ matches.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164250987651092482


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Pretty cool for WV. 

So, all 3 titles will be decided and have champions by the end of the first month. Should allow for some good build ahead of their next PPV.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I like the chess pieces they are planting with these match announcements. For each show, the tag team/women divisions will be highlighted deciding champions while a big name in each city is announced to either appear or wrestle. Good way to give each city an incentive without giving too much.


----------



## imthegame19

rbl85 said:


> "appear" ≠ matches.


It says In action=matches.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If they are doing the first tag championship on tv that must mean a ppv is not in November. Seems weird to not save it for a ppv but i guess if ones not soon enough its fine. I think belt matches can happen some times on the weekly show. As long as the ppvs are saved for final or start of storylines and has trade offs


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I know they are announcing the title match for tv is to help move tickets but I feel like it ruins the next ppv because I can't see any title changing hands so quickly. They said there is one more PPV to do before the end of the year. I had hoped they were going to do longer tournaments to stretch out the title matches like NXT UK did when they started.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## NascarStan

V-Trigger said:


>



As a massive esports guy I'm so happy to see Goldenboy get this opportunity, he already has a lot of experience as a host and is very charismatic honestly he could turn into a Mean Gene in AEW no joke


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If GoldenBoy isn't swerving us that's another great pickup for AEW. Thought it makes you wonder what their rotation would be between him, Excalibur, Tony, JR, and Marvez.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> If GoldenBoy isn't swerving us that's another great pickup for AEW. Thought it makes you wonder what their rotation would be between him, Excalibur, Tony, JR, and Marvez.


Marvez has confirmed he has signed with AEW - so definitely not a swerve.

Definitely interesting to see where everyone fits in.


----------



## Boldgerg

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> If GoldenBoy isn't swerving us that's another great pickup for AEW. Thought it makes you wonder what their rotation would be between him, Excalibur, Tony, JR, and Marvez.


Marvez nowhere near commentary would be a good start.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Golden Boy, Schiavone, Ross, Excalibur, Marvez - either they have a second show or they're going to split their commentary between two hours. 

Or have an alternative commentary feed of Golden Boy and Excalibur while TNT offers up Ross, Schiavone and Marvez. 

I'd guess Schiavone/Goldenboy Hour One and Ross/Excalibur hour two with Marvez being a numbers guy for both.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fabulous News!!! Goldenboy signing is awesome!!! Wow So, JR, Tony, Excalibur and Goldenboy???


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Don't forget about Chris Van Vliet, Alicia Atout, the other backstage interviewer at FFtF, and Lexi Nair.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> If GoldenBoy isn't swerving us that's another great pickup for AEW. Thought it makes you wonder what their rotation would be between him, Excalibur, Tony, JR, and Marvez.


Easy. 

Have Tony, Excalibur, and Golden Boy as your first hour team. 

JR replaces Tony for the second hour. 

Marvez can be your Mike Tenay by giving statistical facts and in depth character stories for specific matches within the show. 

Alicia Atout and Chris van Vilet can be your in ring/backstage interviewers ala Mean Gene from WCW.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Lance Archer hinting at being available? :hmmm He's been awesome since he went singles so I wouldn't mind this at all.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164195647228170241


EVERYBODY DIES :mark: Yes please if true


----------



## Aedubya

Who was the other backstage interviewer at FFtF?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

CM Punk Agent Reportedly Reaches Out To Fox About WWE FS1 Hosting Gig

https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...edly-reaches-out-to-fox-about-wwe-fs1-658723/


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Catering said:


> AHAAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHH! It will be the biggest surprise in TV history and wrestling as a whole if Punk returns to WWE instead of going to AEW! Do you even imagine this? FUCK!


It's almost something I can see Punk doing.

The ultimate troll.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Catering said:


> AHAAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHH! It will be the biggest surprise in TV history and wrestling as a whole if Punk returns to WWE instead of going to AEW! Do you even imagine this? FUCK!


The thing is, he would be Under contract with FOX and not WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Seems like he tried to pull a fast one on WWE by getting the gig to work from Fox. Did he not think WWE would have say in it though? 

Nothing can be read into it - I mean you can read it how you already feel. If you think he's signed with AEW than this is just a way to leak info that he could be open to working for WWE or in the very least not under AEW contract because he's fishing for FS1 work. If you believe he's not coming into AEW this is further proof because he's trying to get a gig to potentially hurt them. 

Punk is looking to get paid the most to to the least amount of work. The FS1 gig would give him the ability to slag and criticize the wwe without them having any influence on him. I bet his agent tried to sell that idea of legitimacy to FS1 - it's going to be a WWE produced fake news show though.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

To the folks that have asked about Marty Scurll, he's signed to work all three ROH shows when they go to the UK at the end of October (25-27). If his contract really is expiring soon I imagine those may be his final dates but that kind of rules him out as being one of Jericho's tag partners on the first show in DC.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> To the folks that have asked about Marty Scurll, he's signed to work all three ROH shows when they go to the UK at the end of October (25-27). If his contract really is expiring soon I imagine those may be his final dates but that kind of rules him out as being one of Jericho's tag partners on the first show in DC.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Catering said:


> Do you even imagine this?


I've been thinking for a while that if Punk is not at All Out, he will end up with WWE.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> I've been thinking for a while that if Punk is not at All Out, he will end up with WWE.


But technically he would not end with WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> To the folks that have asked about Marty Scurll, he's signed to work all three ROH shows when they go to the UK at the end of October (25-27). If his contract really is expiring soon I imagine those may be his final dates but that kind of rules him out as being one of Jericho's tag partners on the first show in DC.


If he extended his contract to be on the UK card as a favor in a way for ROH, I wonder if he could work both AEW and ROH. I don't think AEW would have minded a short extension for ROH, and ROH wouldn't likely balk at using him for an extra month for their UK shows because he might start appearing on AEW television come October. Of course what would need to be hammered out is how he's booked on both while working for both. He'd come in as a big deal into AEW so I don't think he'd job in his first month with the company, and he'll lose his last ROH match obviously, but Mox is going to drop his NJPW strap to Juice Robinson out the door.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

As far as Marty goes, it's pretty much time for him to go to AEW or WWE. He made it big in the UK, made it big in smaller Indy shows, made it big in ROH, had some spotlight in Japan, the industry will probably never be as hot as it is now in the future.

It's time for him to make that jump, I assume to AEW. Then again, can't really rule anything out in this day and age.

And as far as the Punk stuff goes, reading the report it sounds like something WWE does not want and also something that Punk himself isn't going after hard.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Does AEW have a Spanish announce team? Is Goldenboy bilingual?

Also it seems TNA has reached out to Mike Tenay - 


> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter added that AEW head of production Keith Mitchell has also been in talks with Mike Tenay. The Observer notes that Tenay has had offers from a lot of other companies as well and “hasn’t been quick to make any deals.”


I have to assume this was before Schiavone hire though. What could they possibly have need for Ross, Schiavone AND Tenay?


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Looks like some higher ups at AEW are thinking Punk is WWE bound. I find that extremely difficult to believe, but this is the wrestling business after all.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Vince would pay Punk a motherlode of money to get him/keep him from AEW. Punk goes there, he's cashing in bigly.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Vince would pay Punk a motherlode of money to get him/keep him from AEW. Punk goes there, he's cashing in bigly.


And will show up on NXT tv. On October 2nd. That is, if he’s indeed headed that way.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


>


Bummer, I had him as my pick for one.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Looks like some higher ups at AEW are thinking Punk is WWE bound. I find that extremely difficult to believe, but this is the wrestling business after all.


Not WWE bound but FOX bound.


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Not WWE bound but FOX bound.


True. Apparently he would be getting paid by Fox and answering to Fox.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

WWE would absolutely have a say in who Fox hired to host the WWE FS1 show though. I get the CAA pitch how Punk could be seen as objective as he left wwe on bad terms, spurned AEW, and works MMA shows as commentary - but that resume would be more for if the FS1 show was going to be legit and not a WWE produced and scripted show.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE would absolutely have a say in who Fox hired to host the WWE FS1 show though. I get the CAA pitch how Punk could be seen as objective as he left wwe on bad terms, spurned AEW, and works MMA shows as commentary - but that resume would be more for if the FS1 show was going to be legit and not a WWE produced and scripted show.



That's why WWE is not really ok with Punk being the host


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This probably means Punk won’t go to AEW or WWE. WWE doesn’t want him to host the show and why would he host a show about WWE if he was with AEW?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think it says he's looking to cash in but looking for a third way right now. He could sign a short term deal with either of WWE or AEW for seven figures. WWE would probably offer eight figures on a longer term deal right now. WWE is getting paid 50M a year from FS1 to provide two hours of NXT weekly. I wonder if Vince would pay Punk a million a year to stay home and not sign with AEW.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think it says he's looking to cash in but looking for a third way right now. He could sign a short term deal with either of WWE or AEW for seven figures. WWE would probably offer eight figures on a longer term deal right now. *WWE is getting paid 50M a year from FS1 to provide two hours of NXT weekly.* I wonder if Vince would pay Punk a million a year to stay home and not sign with AEW.


Euh NXT is not on FOX


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Euh NXT is not on FOX


*USA Network. Money is right though - reports of anywhere from $30M to $50M (even as high as 100M from one outlet) a year for the broadcast rights.


----------



## Boldgerg

How is anyone possibly thinking Punk is "WWE bound" based on some unsubstantiated report that Punk's "agent" may have reached out to FOX, but that even then there has actually been zero negotiation?

He'll be at All Out. I am 100% convinced.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *USA Network. Money is right though - reports of anywhere from $30M to $50M (even as high as 100M from one outlet) a year for the broadcast rights.


Yes money is right.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I've thought Punk would be on this show since DON. Any potential misdirection interview from Punk, potential misdirection tweet from Cody, or a last minute deal with Fox, is not swaying me away from that.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's now or never for Punk to come back to wrestling. Offers will never be any bigger, or the chance to make an impact. I can't imagine him going back to WWE unless it was for silly money and other promises. If he doesn't want to wrestle anymore, he could still stick it to Vince and HHH with just a six month AEW gig and a couple matches. Probably get a million bucks for that from Khan for the buzz it would create.


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’m more of the mind that if Punk is working with AEW they will save his debut for DC.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> How is anyone possibly thinking Punk is "WWE bound" based on some unsubstantiated report that Punk's "agent" may have reached out to FOX, but that even then there has actually been zero negotiation?
> 
> He'll be at All Out. I am 100% convinced.


This IS a time I agree with u :clap


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I have been so back on fourth on all of this. If he does return, I don’t think it will be in Chicago. They have to have something in store for oct 2nd.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m more of the mind that if Punk is working with AEW they will save his debut for DC.


I would absolutely LOSE MY SHIT in the crowd. Just fucking lose it. I was in attendance at Extreme Rules a few years ago when Rollins returned after his knee injury and I feel like this would definitely top that. 



NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I have been so back on fourth on all of this. If he does return, I don’t think it will be in Chicago. They have to have something in store for oct 2nd.


Still have Jericho's mystery partners for that.


----------



## Boldgerg

Cody confirmed Schiavone during a Q&A.

So fucking happy about that. The voice of my childhood even more so than JR.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The Punk/FOX/CAA news item is a smokescreen to steer you off the All Out debut scent. Mark my words and watch what happens.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

^Sounds like Schiavone will call something at All Out as well as Cody indicated IF Schiavone had signed you'd probably know it really soon. Unless he's hosting the Friday Night TNT All Out Preview show I guess. 

Given AEW also reached out to Tenay, I wonder if something is going on with Jim Ross. Either he can't go 4 hours plus that PPV's entail including the pre-show, or he's not looking to call matches at all but just be an adviser to Tony Khan in a completely off-screen role.


----------



## NascarStan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Sounds like Schiavone will call something at All Out as well as Cody indicated IF Schiavone had signed you'd probably know it really soon. Unless he's hosting the Friday Night TNT All Out Preview show I guess.
> 
> Given AEW also reached out to Tenay, I wonder if something is going on with Jim Ross. Either he can't go 4 hours plus that PPV's entail including the pre-show, or he's not looking to call matches at all but just be an adviser to Tony Khan in a completely off-screen role.


I think AEW is going to what WCW did and rotate commentators at the top of the hour.

Schiavone, Goldenboy, and Tenay for the first hour and JR, Excalibur, and Marvez in the second for example and ppvs being the "dream team"


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Sounds like Schiavone will call something at All Out as well as Cody indicated IF Schiavone had signed you'd probably know it really soon. Unless he's hosting the Friday Night TNT All Out Preview show I guess.
> 
> Given AEW also reached out to Tenay, I wonder if something is going on with Jim Ross. Either he can't go 4 hours plus that PPV's entail including the pre-show, or he's not looking to call matches at all but just be an adviser to Tony Khan in a completely off-screen role.


JR hasn't done the preshows on the ppvs. He joins the group on main show. JR keeps saying he left WWE because he wants to work and kept busy after his wife passed away. So it would be odd he didn't want to work now. All of the sudden.


I have a feeling Marvez might have got bumped from announcing booth to interviewer. Marvez and Van Vliet and probably a female(they have used different girls on the shows) will handle most of the in ring and backstage interviews. 



Then they will do Schiavone, Excalibur and JR on main show. With Goldenboy doing preshow with Excalibur and Schiavone(when he's there). Let's keep in mind Schiavone still working with MLW. So he might not be able to do both every week. 


When he can't then they will use Goldenboy to fill in. I'm guessing they reached out to both Schiavone or Tenay. But only planned to sign one of them. Hopefully main announcing team is Jr, Tony& Excalibur with Goldenboy mixed in when JR or Schiavone aren't behind the booth.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Schiavone back on commentary.









kada kada kada


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't want Marvez with Excalibur because they sound too similar.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't want Marvez with Excalibur because they sound too similar.


Huh? U meant maybe Goldenboy and Excalibur right?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AverageJoe9 said:


> I think AEW is going to what WCW did and rotate commentators at the top of the hour.
> 
> Schiavone, Goldenboy, and Tenay for the first hour and JR, Excalibur, and Marvez in the second for example and ppvs being the "dream team"


Good God no — keep Marvez as far away from the announce table as possible at all times. His supposed improvement his last time out only brings him up to terrible. That is absolutely NOT what AEW needs to be their voice to potentially millions of viewers on weekly tv.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Huh? U meant maybe Goldenboy and Excalibur right?


Nope, before DoN I had never heard either one of the talk before. I couldn't understand why you guy were crapping on Marvez and it was because when I went back and watched it again it was because I couldn't differentiate between the two. Ex and Marvez have the same tone in their voice when talking regular but Ex has a change in pitch when he gets excited. Where as Marvez doesn't really so his voice just blends in with Ex talking normally. Goldenboy, who I'm excited about, has a completely different pitch when talking and when he gets excited than Ex.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Good God no — keep Marvez as far away from the announce table as possible at all times. His supposed improvement his last time out only brings him up to terrible. That is absolutely NOT what AEW needs to be their voice to potentially millions of viewers on weekly tv.


It's a steep learning curve. I mean first time you did something to the second, to the third and so on. I would hope he'd be calling old matches and complete shows with somebody in his ear sorta deal, but don't know if JR would be up for putting in that work with him. 

AEW commentary on the whole has sorta sucked but I think in large part because they don't have the chance to build chemistry with three shows separated by months. Once they get on television and doing the show weekly I think there will be a marked improvement in all. 

Marvez is a Khan guy. He's not going anywhere unless Marvez decides it's not for him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's a steep learning curve. I mean first time you did something to the second, to the third and so on. I would hope he'd be calling old matches and complete shows with somebody in his ear sorta deal, but don't know if JR would be up for putting in that work with him.
> 
> AEW commentary on the whole has sorta sucked but I think in large part because they don't have the chance to build chemistry with three shows separated by months. Once they get on television and doing the show weekly I think there will be a marked improvement in all.
> 
> Marvez is a Khan guy. He's not going anywhere unless Marvez decides it's not for him.


I understand the learning curve, but in this case I don’t think it’s a matter of learning. Some people have the natural attributes to perform in this role. Marvez does not naturally speak well as an announcer. His voice, tone, general meter, not to mention the utterly stupid things he says, just don’t make for a good listenable announcer. I don’t think I’ve heard another announcer on any other show that I’ve felt absolutely doesn’t belong in this role like I have with Marvez. Even the clowns on WWE who COULD do the job, their only problem is constant bickering with each other and parroting whatever Vince is puking in their ears all night long. Otherwise they’re mostly decent at it. Not the case with Marvez — he’s just ... bad.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://vulturehound.co.uk/2019/08/...h-you-dustin-rhodes-the-steelchair-interview/

Dustin talking about his in ring future and wanting to open an AEW wrestling school after he retires.

AEW in a couple of years being able to develop their own talent will be great to adopt their own identity


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> https://vulturehound.co.uk/2019/08/...h-you-dustin-rhodes-the-steelchair-interview/
> 
> Dustin talking about his in ring future and wanting to open an AEW wrestling school after he retires.
> 
> AEW in a couple of years being able to develop their own talent will be great to adopt their own identity


I think they're quasi-using Glacier and QT "Apple eating guy" Marshall's school right now.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Boldgerg said:


> Cody confirmed Schiavone during a Q&A.
> 
> So fucking happy about that. The voice of my childhood even more so than JR.


Schiavone is fucking amazing probably my favorite signing they done to date lol

The broadcasting team is going to be fantastic moving forward.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> I think AEW is going to what WCW did and rotate commentators at the top of the hour.
> 
> Schiavone, Goldenboy, and Tenay for the first hour and JR, Excalibur, and Marvez in the second for example and ppvs being the "dream team"


That would be interesting always keeping things fresh.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Schiavone is also great to be the main play-by-play if JR comes across any health problems or is bad enough to the point where they don’t want to use him anymore.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Pittsburgh and Charleston has brought us to the end of the couple hour sellouts for the TV shows.  It was a phenomenal run!


----------



## taker1986

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

When do you guys think AEW will do shows outside America. I think they can do Arenas in England


----------



## Illogical

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is AEW an Eastern promotion? All these Wednesday dates are eastern midwest to east. Does AEW have a base? Like WWE Connecticut, WCW Georgia, AEW???


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Illogical said:


> Is AEW an Eastern promotion? All these Wednesday dates are eastern midwest to east. Does AEW have a base? Like WWE Connecticut, WCW Georgia, AEW???


They're probably end up being Florida home based because of the Jacksonville Jaguars HQ and Khan home city. They're not Eastern though, it's only been 6 dates announced and they are following the analytics of interest from the B/R Live purchases and search inquiries.


----------



## shandcraig

Canada will most likely be its first out of state tour


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> During a recent episode of Grillin’ JR, the WWE Hall Of Famer opened up and revealed three names that he’s looking at who would be fine additions to AEW.
> 
> Jim Ross said that he would like to sign Davey Boy Smith Jr, Jack Swagger, and Lance Archer to AEW. All three of those men could be great additions to the roster, we’ll just have to see if AEW is interested in them and vice versa.
> 
> AEW will be growing a lot in the next few months and be adding to their roster in the meantime. Only time will tell if AEW has their eye on any of those three or other people not mentioned by JR.


Davey Boy Smith Jr in his Hannibal TV interviews mentioned Jim Ross spoke very highly of him and wanted him in AEW. Swagger is a Oklahoma guy who I believe Ross recruited into WWE back in the day. Archer recently tweeted out that he was a free agent. Ross has always been a size mark so these names don't surprise. Archer and Smith were a tag team over in NJPW, but I'd probably bring them as singles. I'm not really interested in Swagger at the moment - not sure he'd come in with the right attitude.


----------



## validreasoning

Illogical said:


> Is AEW an Eastern promotion? All these Wednesday dates are eastern midwest to east. Does AEW have a base? Like WWE Connecticut, WCW Georgia, AEW???


I doubt there will be too many dates on the west coast first year. How many will attend shows starting at 4.30pm on Wednesday afternoon?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Those are three names that bring value in their own way and AEW needs some big men to contrast the smaller athletes they currently have. It's all about variety.

Don't know if Archer goes due to his NJPW commitments (probably not) but Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Jack Swagger sure are interesting. Swagger (Jake Hager) has gotten in the best shape of his career doing MMA for Bellator and is still a recognizable name regardless of how long he's been gone from WWE/wrestling. Smith is also a legit hoss in his own right who brings the Hart pedigree and legacy but he can be dull, too. Slap on a manager for him and he'll be good.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

More from that Ross interview on the three names - 


> Ross was specifically asked about Lance Archer, who is coming off a well-received run in the NJPW G1 Climax tournament.
> 
> "I like his upside. His maturity level is marketable," said Ross. "Size, you can't coach size, he's got that. He's athletic for a big man. I'd love to call some more of his matches, hinting that I wish he was a member of AEW at some point in time. I don't know if that's possible, contractually or philosophically. I'm not hiring talent. But I could see worse hires being made going forward than a 6'7" athletic heavyweight. We don't have a lot of those types in AEW. I always hold out hope that Lance can join the team, but that's not my call. He's a keeper."
> 
> Later in the episode, Ross was asked to give names of those who appeal to him for AEW. Ross specified that he would name wrestlers who are considered free agents.
> 
> "I like Jack Swagger," commented Ross. "He would be on my imaginary wishlist to come to AEW because he has a lot of skills, size, and background. He's been around long enough that he knows the right way and wrong way of doing things. He hasn't touched the surface on how good he can be. He needs coaching. Jack was getting better when he was working so close with Dutch Mantel because Dutch is old school, good coach. Jack had a personal tutor on the road, which I thought helped him a lot."
> 
> Ross then added, "I like Harry Smith, Davey Boy Jr. I'm not so wild about the name. I'm sure he's proud of his father, I am too, but don't try to replicate or go back. Harry Smith, to me, has a great upside. All he needed to do was continue to develop his entertainment side, personality side. He's doing that."
> 
> It should be noted that Davey Boy Smith Jr. signed a multi-year deal with MLW in January. Swagger currently competes for Bellator MMA.
> 
> JR finished by saying, "I like those bruisers. Big, physical guys who add that balance to what we're trying to do in AEW. Having size, and athleticism with that size, always interests me. Our shortcomings are size and villains. All three of those guys could fill the bill."


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...l Wrestling News&utm_campaign=dlvr.it.organic

FWIW Lance Archer is booked for Starrcast next weekend.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Archer is a freelancer for NJPW, I believe. Could be wrong.

By the way, *this* is why having JR is valuable besides commentary and why AEW signed him. For the most part, the man has an eye for talent.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If you sign Archer, should bring in Big Cass and build these two giants up for a future clash! 

Just a random thought lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Swagger and DBS would be "eh? pickups for me. Swagger to me was mostly bland in WWE and even bland in Lucha Underground. And DBS, while a solid wrestler and big man talent, has been pretty bland for me to.

Archer though would be a great get. And with him in his 40's and coming off the best run in his career, now's the time to get him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Archer is a freelancer for NJPW, I believe. Could be wrong.


Archer is available, pretty much confirmed it on Twitter.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

DBS would be cool but only if Teddy Hart and Brian Pillman Jr come with him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Archer is my fav coming out of the G1

Plus he liked a tweet where I said he has to go to AEW - so I am double hyper for him potentially

And again you told me i would be saying all this last year this time, i would’ve laughed in your face - but archer is the business


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Archer would definitely fit as AEW's nasty monster heel on the men's side. Plus, the credibility of a NJPW outweighs the possible "WWE stank" that could be construed to be on Swagger or Davey Boy. More to build off of and create an identity separate from Archer's past.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Archer would be good as one of Jericho's mystery partners.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Archer would be good as one of Jericho's mystery partners.


I think he'd be better as being part of the "Inner Circle"

Just because I want LAX to be Jericho's mystery partners as I can't see a better way of them being introduced.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> I think he'd be better as being part of the "Inner Circle"
> 
> Just because I want LAX to be Jericho's mystery partners as I can't see a better way of them being introduced.


Jericho might be part of the inner circle. I have a feeling we will see 2 heel stables and 1 AEW face stable in the coming year

2 heel groups would be great instead of 1 massive one


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

CM Punk trolling on Twitter again.

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Aedubya

This, change their entrance theme too



MJF said:


> DBS would be cool but only if Teddy Hart and Brian Pillman Jr come with him.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If Archer signs after the G1 he had :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I was listening to a stream that SRS of Fightful did this morning and someone asked him about Kylie Rae. Said she's not booked for Starrcast or All Out. So whatever she's going through, hope she's OK.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Kylie has disappeared from all things AEW - not even mentioned in any way. Is it a major injury, a character reboot or is she maybe not signed and being poached by WWE. She was a Booker T promotion graduate right? Booker seems to have picked his side in this "war" afterall.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kylie has disappeared from all things AEW - not even mentioned in any way. Is it a major injury, a character reboot or is she maybe not signed and being poached by WWE. She was a Booker T promotion graduate right? Booker seems to have picked his side in this "war" afterall.


Pretty sure she's got mental health issues. 

It's probably AEW realising and just giving her space and time whislt supporting her in the process.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kylie has disappeared from all things AEW - not even mentioned in any way. Is it a major injury, a character reboot or is she maybe not signed and being poached by WWE. She was a Booker T promotion graduate right? Booker seems to have picked his side in this "war" afterall.


Like MJF said.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Kenny is on his way back to DDT for a tour

That should be interesting + get the Cornette drones in a right tizzy


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I guess this is old(er) news given the date of the tweet but it seems weird they'd bring in Rebel just to be the hair/make-up person. Is she signed elsewhere for in-ring that prevents her from also being used in ring for roster depth? Could she be in the CBR given they need 6-7 more women "signed" to fill out the 21 spots. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155917535562387458


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Do you guys think Nick Aldis has been approached by AEW?

I wish Barrett and Matt Morgan were still wrestling. They could've brought the size to the table.


holy crap Aldis is only 32. Definitely someone who needs to be signed imo.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



optikk sucks said:


> Do you guys think Nick Aldis has been approached by AEW?
> 
> I wish Barrett and Matt Morgan were still wrestling. They could've brought the size to the table.
> 
> 
> holy crap Aldis is only 32. Definitely someone who needs to be signed imo.


Nick Aldis is the NWA World Champ and NWA has been working on getting their own show on tv so I highly doubt he would join AEW even if he was asked.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



optikk sucks said:


> Do you guys think Nick Aldis has been approached by AEW?
> 
> I wish Barrett and Matt Morgan were still wrestling. They could've brought the size to the table.
> 
> 
> holy crap Aldis is only 32. Definitely someone who needs to be signed imo.


He was approached and he declined, he's too committed to NWA, and rightfully so as they have built their entire company around him.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



optikk sucks said:


> Do you guys think Nick Aldis has been approached by AEW?
> 
> I wish Barrett and Matt Morgan were still wrestling. They could've brought the size to the table.
> 
> 
> holy crap Aldis is only 32. Definitely someone who needs to be signed imo.


He confirmed that Cody approached him before Double or Nothing and he declined because of his current NWA run/push.


----------



## Chan Hung

The thing with Nick Aldis is hes rather bland but he has a great look. 
I heard Pac was supposed to interfere according to Meltz, but I think many of us kinda saw it coming.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PAC interfering would have been a mistake - first champ needs to win clean.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

and didn't cody say no dirty wins and interferences? they should not go against their word on this


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



optikk sucks said:


> and didn't cody say no dirty wins and interferences? they should not go against their word on this


He didn't say that, he said no DQ.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PAC interfering to help Jericho win probably does indicate that they know Jericho will be a weak(er) champion given he's 48yrs old and a part timer and thus want to protect Hangman and the overall brand by having Jericho need help to be champion. 

Probably means PAC was going to be one of Jericho's mystery partners as well, and probably aligned with him, potentially in a larger faction.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I mean, it's all speculation. I don't think PAC would've had anything to do with being Jericho's mystery partner if that was the case. PAC's business would've been with Page, not with Kenny or the Bucks.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What if PAC was supposed to attack Page after the match, after he won the belt ?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Makes you wonder how you end the show.

I'm sticking with Punk showing up, so he would have to be there at the end. So if Jericho wins, Punk can make an appearance during Jericho's victory speech. If Jericho grabs a mic after the match, you can guarantee someone, Punk or no Punk, is interfering.

Or if Hangman wins you end the show with a big babyface celebration.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC interfering would have been a mistake - first champ needs to win clean.


It would make more sense for him to interfere in the match with Adam page which doesn't mean it would be a good thing but I think maybe they could have swerved it and had him interfere between Moxley and Omega


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Makes you wonder how you end the show.
> 
> I'm sticking with Punk showing up, so he would have to be there at the end. So if Jericho wins, Punk can make an appearance during Jericho's victory speech. If Jericho grabs a mic after the match, you can guarantee someone, Punk or no Punk, is interfering.
> 
> Or if Hangman wins you end the show with a big babyface celebration.


The winner will 100% give a speech after the match.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Best possible finish is Chris Jericho raising the title, going on a tirade about wanting the fans to thank him... calls himself the best in the word... and boom, Cult of Personality hits. 

Pop of the century.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Makes you wonder how you end the show.
> 
> I'm sticking with Punk showing up, so he would have to be there at the end. So if Jericho wins, Punk can make an appearance during Jericho's victory speech. If Jericho grabs a mic after the match, you can guarantee someone, Punk or no Punk, is interfering.
> 
> Or if Hangman wins you end the show with a big babyface celebration.


I don't think they'd re-do the Moxley debut with Punk. 

I foresee Cody losing to Spears because of Tully interference, and maybe Cody's cornerman MFJ blows it for Cody by accident. This puts MJF on tilt and he comes out during the show to rant about the cheating scumbag Shawn Spears and then rips on the fans like he did at Fyter. Fans start chanting CM Punk and MJF clowns on them more saying Punk ain't coming back because he's too embarrassed to show his face after getting his ass kicked twice in the UFC. How he was offered a deal by Cody but whined about it being via text, how Punk just uses his Chicago fan base for leverage to try and go back to Vince after they fired him on his wedding day and sued him for millions. 

Then Miseria Cantare cues up. 

Given MJF isn't booked to wrestle - they have something big planned for him. I think it's a Punk interaction. It's either that or he's turning on Cody after being his corner man. But I don't think that relationship is established enough to really have the impact of the turn. It needs a slow build on television over many months, if not years.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If Punk is there, they won't end the show with him.

Too similar to Moxley's debut - with Punk and it being in Chicago, you want him there by the middle of the event. Otherwise you create unnecessary drama going to the final bell when Jericho (or Page) lifts the belt and there's nothing else left in the show. 

Ultimately, you'd want a memorable moment. Something like MJF coming out to Punks music only for Punk to then actually show up would be nice. You plant a potential seed for a future MJF/Punk feud down the line, but you also give MJF a prominent PPV moment, get him over as even more of a dickhead heel and you get CM Punk.

Personally, I don't think Punk will show up. Just think he's done with wrestling in general. I think he respects and loves the fact AEW is a thing, he's friends with a lot of these guys and god you know he loves the fact these are going to be going on prime time television and serve as an alternative to the WWE but I just don't think he's about that life.

Then again, I also said Moxley wouldn't be at DON.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't think they'd re-do the Moxley debut with Punk.
> 
> I foresee Cody losing to Spears because of Tully interference, and maybe Cody's cornerman MFJ blows it for Cody by accident. This puts MJF on tilt and he comes out during the show to rant about the cheating scumbag Shawn Spears and then rips on the fans like he did at Fyter. Fans start chanting CM Punk and MJF clowns on them more saying Punk ain't coming back because he's too embarrassed to show his face after getting his ass kicked twice in the UFC. How he was offered a deal by Cody but whined about it being via text, how Punk just uses his Chicago fan base for leverage to try and go back to Vince after they fired him on his wedding day and sued him for millions.
> 
> Then Miseria Cantare cues up.
> 
> Given MJF isn't booked to wrestle - they have something big planned for him. I think it's a Punk interaction. It's either that or he's turning on Cody after being his corner man. But I don't think that relationship is established enough to really have the impact of the turn. It needs a slow build on television over many months, if not years.


I wouldn't have a problem at all with Punk coming out to confront MJF. MJF is honestly the perfect guy to do so. Problem is you can't do it in the main event, or at least not without it looking really forced.

And Punk's first wrestling appearance in almost 6 years? Nothing will top that. So I don't see how you don't have it as the closing shot.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think Punk could be used mid-show. Fans would pop huge and then be on a sugar high the rest of the night and go home happy with a Jericho win and fade to black to end the show. 

Then AEW promotes Punk with a live mic and a lot to say for the AEWDC show. Have him walk out on Oct 2nd just at the end of the first hour, beginning of hour 2. Good luck counter-programming that NXT. I think they have Ciampa's return planned for Oct 2nd as their big shot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There is no return that WWE can pull off that is bigger than Punk at this point.

So, whomever gets him, wins Wed nights for the next year

And to be clear - i am not a punk fan - but he is the biggest free agent name out there


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A Punk appearance anywhere but in the main event kills the rest of the show.

Nothing in the inaugural AEW World Championship would even matter. The orgasm pop would already be achieved and anything after that is just a letdown. 

My $0.02, but the show has to end with Punk showing up and leaving everybody on the edge of their seats for television debut a month later.


----------



## The Wood

They’ll close the show with Punk if they have him. Jericho can win the belt and then they can air a pre-taped video with Punk letting people know he’s signed. He’ll be seeing Jericho soon...real soon. A masked figure is in the ring and hits the GTS on Jericho. Punk reveal, goodnight.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is no return that WWE can pull off that is bigger than Punk at this point.
> 
> So, whomever gets him, wins Wed nights for the next year
> 
> And to be clear - i am not a punk fan - but he is the biggest free agent name out there


I don't think WWE would use Punk on NXT so do you mean just keeping Punk from AEW and having Punk choose to go back to WWE would be enough to take any wind out of the sails of AEW and have NXT "win" on Wednesdays?


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I kinda like this. AEW faces their first REAL challenge with selling out an arena so now they have to hope TV goes well to continue to sell tickets in lesser markets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165628208085196803


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

WV was a terrible choice - rightfully everybody was thrown for a loop when it was announced. Ridiculously small market. I wonder how they analytics screwed up here - is Charleston a IP masking hub or something so that folks using such services ended up showing out of there or something? Pittsburgh right after Philly was dumb as well but a more established wrestling market at least and much bigger.

Announcing next location on BTE tomorrow - I bet they go back to big wrestling market.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Can you guys please stop with the CM Punk stuff? you are going into the show expecting something that isn't going to happen. Let it go and enjoy the things that we have. Stop with the fantasy booking.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Or you could let people have fun imagining possibilities for a company that has a lot of hype and intrigue at the moment.

As for Punk if he shows up next week, he *has* to close the show. There is no compromise or negotiations otherwise. You're a fool to place him in the middle of the card and killing the audience for the remainder of the show, especially for the 1st World title match for AEW. Punk, if he shows up, is going to overshadow everything anyway so you might as well have him close the show on an absolute high. Fuck if its similar to Moxley's debut at DON, who cares?


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WV was a terrible choice - rightfully everybody was thrown for a loop when it was announced. Ridiculously small market. I wonder how they analytics screwed up here - is Charleston a IP masking hub or something so that folks using such services ended up showing out of there or something? Pittsburgh right after Philly was dumb as well but a more established wrestling market at least and much bigger.
> 
> Announcing next location on BTE tomorrow - I bet they go back to big wrestling market.


WV or Pittsburgh are in 2 months….

“You’ll probably get that update in the next two weeks I’d say. Of course we’re not gonna leave our brothers and sisters of the North without their AEW. We have Kenny Omega. We have Chris Jericho. AEW will definitely be on in Canada.” 
Cody Rhodes


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Lol people thought AEW wouldn't go to Canada at some point? Patience.


----------



## Boldgerg

WINNING said:


> Lol people thought AEW wouldn't go to Canada at some point? Patience.


I think they're talking about a TV deal specifically there, not a live show.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jimmy Havoc has been on all four AEW PPV shows now and has had no real promotion behind him. I mean if you just know him from AEW what do you really know about him at all? Allin got exposure for Cody match, Janela for the Moxley match. But Havoc was in the CBR at Double or Nothing, was in the 4-way at Fyter Fest (with Page, Jungle Boy and MJF) and then was part of the six man tag match at Fight for the Fallen teaming with Allin and and Janela and losing to Spears, MJF, Guevara. He's now booked in a three way for All Out against Allin and Janela. 

4 matches and we know nothing about him. Given no reason to care about him.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jimmy Havoc has been on all four AEW PPV shows now and has had no real promotion behind him. I mean if you just know him from AEW what do you really know about him at all? Allin got exposure for Cody match, Janela for the Moxley match. But Havoc was in the CBR at Double or Nothing, was in the 4-way at Fyter Fest (with Page, Jungle Boy and MJF) and then was part of the six man tag match at Fight for the Fallen teaming with Allin and and Janela and losing to Spears, MJF, Guevara. He's now booked in a three way for All Out against Allin and Janela.
> 
> 4 matches and we know nothing about him. Given no reason to care about him.


This is fair but I don't mind it at the moment even as a massive Havoc mark. Hopefully once TV starts he gets promo time and good stories to tell with people. Havoc is underrated on the microphone and can cut decent promos


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Or you could let people have fun imagining possibilities for a company that has a lot of hype and intrigue at the moment


But he isn't. He has moved on and people over here are going to be disappointed/hate the show when he doesn't shows up.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW Live in Canada PUH-LEASE.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Can you guys please stop with the CM Punk stuff? you are going into the show expecting something that isn't going to happen. Let it go and enjoy the things that we have. Stop with the fantasy booking.


Why?

That is part of the fun of pro wrestling. Fantasy booking, speculation, all of that stuff. I think he'll be there. That's just the gut feeling I have. At the same time, won't ruin my enjoyment of the show at all if he's not there.

There is no reason you can't enjoy the current product and think of things that could happen as well. Again, that's the fun of pro wrestling.

And for the talk of "people will be disappointed now if he doesn't show up", that's on them. If fans call this show a disappointment because he doesn't show up, they weren't going to stick with AEW for the long haul anyways.

All that doesn't mean you can't have fans that fantasy book but also look at hat's realistic and what's in front of them.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jimmy Havoc has been on all four AEW PPV shows now and has had no real promotion behind him. I mean if you just know him from AEW what do you really know about him at all? Allin got exposure for Cody match, Janela for the Moxley match. But Havoc was in the CBR at Double or Nothing, was in the 4-way at Fyter Fest (with Page, Jungle Boy and MJF) and then was part of the six man tag match at Fight for the Fallen teaming with Allin and and Janela and losing to Spears, MJF, Guevara. He's now booked in a three way for All Out against Allin and Janela.
> 
> 4 matches and we know nothing about him. Given no reason to care about him.







There was this when he first came into the company. I do agree that in his matches so far he hasn't been treated like a big deal going into them.

I just think it comes down to waiting his turn to be in a big angle where we can learn more about him. He'll get there eventually. And I don't think he needs too much depth. He's a guy who likes to fight and will do anything to you or himself. For now that can be enough.


----------



## Boldgerg

V-Trigger said:


> WINNING said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could let people have fun imagining possibilities for a company that has a lot of hype and intrigue at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> But he isn't. He has moved on and people over here are going to be disappointed/hate the show when he doesn't shows up.
Click to expand...

Why is it such a major concern to you on a personal level?


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If people hate the show if CM Punk doesn't show up, then I'd speculate that the show wasn't worthy of love in the first place.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

V-Trigger said:


> But he isn't. He has moved on and people over here are going to be disappointed/hate the show when he doesn't shows up.


Mate, couldn’t care less if he does not sign

But we’re gonna chat about it - no biggie - it’s just a potential huge deal

We should stop treating AEW like some fragile thing that will implode at the first sign of disappointment

This company is strong and will continue to be strong - no matter what the haters say

This is quite interesting

From this list i can see the following in AEW

Killer Kross / Scarlett
Johnny Elite
Butcher & Blade
LAX

Any others?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165764894513401859


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

From that list, I'd love to see;

David Starr
LAX
Josh Briggs
Kross w/ Bordeaux


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What does Independent mean? Some of those guys are under contract right now. Anybody under Evolve contract is basically under a shadow WWE developmental deal.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What does Independent mean? Some of those guys are under contract right now. Anybody under Evolve contract is basically under a shadow WWE developmental deal.


I'd say that Independent as any company without a major American tv deal. WWE, AEW are not. Neither were WCW and TNA even though Impact is now. I doubt WWE appears anywhere on an Evolve contract. They have a working relationship but they aren't WWE.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate, couldn’t care less if he does not sign
> 
> But we’re gonna chat about it - no biggie - it’s just a potential huge deal
> 
> *We should stop treating AEW like some fragile thing that will implode at the first sign of disappointment*
> 
> This company is strong and will continue to be strong - no matter what the haters say


Actually, they kind of are exactly that at this point. Curiosity is the biggest driver of all the interest in AEW right now. They’re still making that all-important first impression, and any missteps at this point will hurt them far more than it would (has) WWE. Look how many years of crap programming it’s taken for fans to finally become discontented with WWE, only because they’re basically the only big game in town. AEW doesn’t have the luxury of an established fan base yet — they’re not going to be allowed very many opportunities for fans to decide if they’re going to stay on board or not. Yes, they appear to be off to a strong start, but they’re going to need to follow that up with near flawless execution once weekly tv starts to grab those fans and keep them. 

Not trying to sound like a negative Nellie here, because I really like everything I’ve seen from AEW so far; but that’s the advantage that any well-established business has over a startup competitor.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

With Omega announcing a November 3rd return to DDT date - Is he just doing that for fun and because he wants to or is that part of a talent "trade" if you will? And if it's a swap - who will AEW be looking at bringing in from DDT?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Actually, they kind of are exactly that at this point. Curiosity is the biggest driver of all the interest in AEW right now. They’re still making that all-important first impression, and any missteps at this point will hurt them far more than it would (has) WWE. Look how many years of crap programming it’s taken for fans to finally become discontented with WWE, only because they’re basically the only big game in town. AEW doesn’t have the luxury of an established fan base yet — they’re not going to be allowed very many opportunities for fans to decide if they’re going to stay on board or not. Yes, they appear to be off to a strong start, but they’re going to need to follow that up with near flawless execution once weekly tv starts to grab those fans and keep them.
> 
> Not trying to sound like a negative Nellie here, because I really like everything I’ve seen from AEW so far; but that’s the advantage that any well-established business has over a startup competitor.


Yes and no I believe

On their general direction - yes, they have to keep knocking it out the park week after week, they can’t rest on their laurels. The trajectory has to be upward and engaging

But ‘no’ in thinking the disappointment of punk not showing, or mox being injured, or production issues here and there, or 3 bad to average pre-shows, or signing orange cassidy can do it

I mean, i remember double or nothing when poor Beatles was having an aneurism when they had bad audio on the buy-in and the battle royals was shit - saying how this can sink the company (passion in the moment)

Yet, here we are

Punk will show up and it’ll be great or he won’t and it’ll be ‘ah, that’s a shame’ - but this thought that talking about it, will make the eventual disappointment so great that it can somehow damage the company is a little far fetched at this point

This train is going.... punk or no punk


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A thought on CM Punk in AEW:

They haven’t announced a TV live show in Chicago yet. (Yes I know All Out is there.)

Wouldn’t you expect them to have one of their early TV shows there in United Center if they have finalized a deal with him?

The Sears Center (or whatever it’s called) in the suburbs holds like 11K, which is where they’re doing All Out. United is more than twice as large, 23,500 capacity for Bulls basketball, probably closer to 25,000+ for wrestling since you’d have seats on the floor.

If they don’t announce United Center in the next city/venue reveal for ticket sales for TV, it tends to make me think he really isn’t coming to AEW. I know announcing it would create further expectation (and some would say be a big clue that would take away the surprise) but the expectation is already there so what difference does it make? They could just say ‘Chicago has already done well for us, of course we’re going to have shows there, blah blah blah.’


----------



## Chan Hung

Saintpat said:


> A thought on CM Punk in AEW:
> 
> They haven’t announced a TV live show in Chicago yet. (Yes I know All Out is there.)
> 
> Wouldn’t you expect them to have one of their early TV shows there in United Center if they have finalized a deal with him?
> 
> The Sears Center (or whatever it’s called) in the suburbs holds like 11K, which is where they’re doing All Out. United is more than twice as large, 23,500 capacity for Bulls basketball, probably closer to 25,000+ for wrestling since you’d have seats on the floor.
> 
> If they don’t announce United Center in the next city/venue reveal for ticket sales for TV, it tends to make me think he really isn’t coming to AEW. I know announcing it would create further expectation (and some would say be a big clue that would take away the surprise) but the expectation is already there so what difference does it make? They could just say ‘Chicago has already done well for us, of course we’re going to have shows there, blah blah blah.’


If punk shows up it should be in Chicago and it wouldn't make sense for them to have a live show soon after all out there in Chicago


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






Good CVV interview with Sammy Guevara. Makes me like Sammy a bit more - I always thought he was deep as a puddle character-wise, more a kin to instagram famous for being known type of character who just likes zany things for the idea of being zany to make up for lack of being personally interesting. Still a long way to go, he needs to get a bit "grizzled" and needs to be taken under a learning tree character wise still I think. A feud with Jericho or even Dustin Rhodes could be good for him. With indie wrestling you don't really have to develop a feud or program, you just jump from town to town and hit the same character "notes".

Respect his hustle and you can tell he already has a decent mind for the business. I can understand why Cody and Co are getting behind him.

I think he should incorporate the "Zero" stuff into his gimmick. Just even as a t-shirt. "I'm a Zero" on the front, with a "...because I'm even ahead of #1" on the back or something.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW will be coming to Charlotte NC November 6th.

Confirmed by Schiavone on the latest BTE.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not *that* is the Kenny Omega I remember. Loved the promo's heelish overtones.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Kenny promo just made the Moxley feud more personal. Can't wait.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Charlotte was one of my guesses for where they'd go after Philly (I guessed NYC and N.Carolina). After Charlotte I think they go to Atlanta (Nov 13th), Florida(Nov 20th), New Orleans(Nov 27th) and then the next PPV on Saturday Nov 30th in Dallas or Houston.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I like that they've been advertising MJF more in their recent announcements. Means they're going to push him up the card quickly once the TV show starts.

The top 3 mic workers in the company being positioned above everyone else. Exactly how it should be.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166017613983617024


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

After seeing the full Kenny promo, I cannot wait for Mox to come back and just punch Kenny in the face. I could see that angle closing the show of their debut episode on TNT, during or after the main event.

It's one of those promos and internally thinking "you're full of shit Kenny. You're wrong and here's why." And it's like, that's when you know you're buying into something. When you can do that and then smile at the same time because you know how awesome this is going to be.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166024573147652097


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tony Schiavone and JR on commentary together.

:banderas


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166024573147652097


So Marvez is out. I wonder how that went over. Did he take himself out? Or is it football season and he needs to take a step back anyways? Maybe he wasn't a long term solution - a case of trying him there when they didn't have any better options. 

Where does Golden Boy fit in?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

JR and Schiavone on commentary together brings back pure nostalgia.

But it looks like he won't be.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166027992746745856


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Mmmm... John Morrison just liked a tweet where I said

‘Maybe AEW has a working relationship with Impact’ - when I was discussing him and Taya

And if you think about the Y2J / Cyrus connection - that might be a thing?

That will be pretty big - thinking of Taya, Tessa, Sami, Bryan and so and and so on....


Edit: on the commentators - no way is JR making all the towns every week / neither is Tony

That is where the rest comes in

JR / Tony for the big matches - the rest for the new school


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> JR and Schiavone on commentary together brings back pure nostalgia.
> 
> But it looks like he won't be.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166027992746745856


I'll take AEW's word over Satin.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> I'll take AEW's word over Satin.


DAT 5 MAN BOOTH

:mark: :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mmmm... John Morrison just liked a tweet where I said
> 
> ‘Maybe AEW has a working relationship with Impact’ - when I was discussing him and Taya
> 
> And if you think about the Y2J / Cyrus connection - that might be a thing?
> 
> That will be pretty big - thinking of Taya, Tessa, Sami, Bryan and so and and so on....
> 
> 
> Edit: on the commentators - no way is JR making all the towns every week / neither is Tony
> 
> That is where the rest comes in
> 
> JR / Tony for the big matches - the rest for the new school


Did he maybe think you were talking about him ie Johnny Impact having a working relationship with AEW?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Did he maybe think you were talking about him ie Johnny Impact having a working relationship with AEW?


Nope - the whole conversation was how he was a free agent, but Taya still locked in (there was a couple tweets about her contract being up soon he could’ve liked if that was the basis of his ‘like’)

My reference to Working relationship was specifically about Taya

This was like 4 tweets into the conversation - no way it could be misunderstood IMO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166027886895292416


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Anyone notice the Hangman interaction with the Young Bucks? He asked them to be ringside for him during the Jericho match and they said they can’t. He was really disappointed. 

More foreshadowing of his heel turn?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

..... Hangman is a horseman


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Anyone notice the Hangman interaction with the Young Bucks? He asked them to be ringside for him during the Jericho match and they said they can’t. He was really disappointed.
> 
> More foreshadowing of his heel turn?


He should have asked them to help train him or train together and they could have said they have their own match and EVP stuff to have to do. Being at ring side when his family is already going to be there seemed pointless. If they turned down helping prepare him for his match that would have been more glaring a slight.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He should have asked them to help train him or train together and they could have said they have their own match and EVP stuff to have to do. Being at ring side when his family is already going to be there seemed pointless. If they turned down helping prepare him for his match that would have been more glaring a slight.


Shows a lack of support. They’ve had matches and still would be by Kenny’s side.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

^Jericho wins, Page joins Jericho faction after feels abandoned by EVP's. In a years time, student rematches teacher and this time wins.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for Page to come out on a horse on Saturday :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho is right. Page, although I feel he still isn't World champion material yet, has improved greatly compared to when AEW started in January. His promos has improved, he has the look, he can wrestle good, he's becoming more confident. If he can have a good (even great) match with Jericho on Saturday, regardless of winning the title or not, he will be AEW's future star along with MJF going forward.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So, I checked AEW's roster and don't know most people. Gonna guess it's mostly consisted of people who've wrestled for Japanese companies and also American indies such as ROH and CZW. 

I'm curious about what kind of product AEW is gonna put on, but it sucks not being familiar with most of the roster and not knowing what exactly to expect out of most wrestlers. The people who are drawing me into this company so far are Jericho and Mox.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Cowabunga said:


> So, I checked AEW's roster and don't know most people. Gonna guess it's mostly consisted of people who've wrestled for Japanese companies and also American indies such as ROH and CZW.
> 
> I'm curious about what kind of product AEW is gonna put on, but it sucks not being familiar with most of the roster and not knowing what exactly to expect out of most wrestlers. The people who are drawing me into this company so far are Jericho and Mox.


That should be the best part because you can go into a show without any preconceived notion of anybody, and judge them for yourself.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Jericho is right. Page, although I feel he still isn't World champion material yet, has improved greatly compared to when AEW started in January. His promos has improved, he has the look, he can wrestle good, he's becoming more confident. If he can have a good (even great) match with Jericho on Saturday, regardless of winning the title or not, he will be AEW's future star along with MJF going forward.


Exactly this. 

They can even sell it on Page just being too inexperienced in the situation too. I'm a sucker for an "inexperienced" spot. You know the one, Page has Jericho beat but decides to do something stupid which ends up ultimately costing him. 

Yeah it sort of makes the guy doing it look a little silly but it shows inexperience and something that can be built on in future. Where he learns and grows from each mistake.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho did a few things with that promo. 

First, he silenced any remaining doubts that he needs to be the guy carrying the first title reign of the company. 

Secondly, further confirmed why he’s one of the best promos in the business. Legitimizes everything, which rolls up to...

Most importantly, he is constantly putting Page over. He’s so fucking good. Gives credit, makes you believe in Page’s potential, and tries to build up his opponent as a star. 

Best in the world at what he does, no doubt about it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ceeder said:


> Jericho did a few things with that promo.
> 
> First, he silenced any remaining doubts that he needs to be the guy carrying the first title reign of the company.
> 
> Secondly, further confirmed why he’s one of the best promos in the business. Legitimizes everything, which rolls up to...
> 
> Most importantly, he is constantly putting Page over. He’s so fucking good. Gives credit, makes you believe in Page’s potential, and tries to build up his opponent as a star.
> 
> Best in the world at what he does, no doubt about it.


Your Vampiro sig is awesome

That was one of my fav Lucha matches

Made Penta a star

(good points about Y2J too)


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Your Vampiro sig is awesome
> 
> That was one of my fav Lucha matches
> 
> Made Penta a star
> 
> (good points about Y2J too)


Thanks, that’s what wrestling is all about for me. 

Quality storytelling, long term build, a horse in the race from a fan perspective, huge pay-offs/blow-offs at the PPVs, and the development of your next batch of stars. 

Cornette’s booking of Steen/Generico for 1.5 years and 1 year of Vampiro as Penta’s master with the big payoff... that’s what it’s all about to me.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ceeder said:


> Thanks, that’s what wrestling is all about for me.
> 
> Quality storytelling, long term build, a horse in the race from a fan perspective, huge pay-offs/blow-offs at the PPVs, and the development of your next batch of stars.
> 
> Cornette’s booking of Steen/Generico for 1.5 years and 1 year of Vampiro as Penta’s master with the big payoff... that’s what it’s all about to me.


I Don't credit Cornette with that. He hates both of them.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> I Don't credit Cornette with that. He hates both of them.


So he booked the feud. But you don't credit him. Logical.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Couple of things
- holy shit that Kenny's promo - massive middle finger to all of the bitter NJPW fanboys who keep spouting nonsense about how he has "lost it" since he left
- I have a feeling that something huge will go down during Hangman vs. Jericho, and it won't end well for Hangman
- PLEASE sign Johnny Impact and give me Johnny vs. Kenny
- Marty has been mentioned as a complete afterthought for the Elite which convinces me even more that he will debut as a part of Shawn's inner circle


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Majmo_Mendez said:


> Couple of things
> - holy shit that Kenny's promo - massive middle finger to all of the bitter NJPW fanboys who keep spouting nonsense about how he has "lost it" since he left
> - I have a feeling that something huge will go down during Hangman vs. Jericho, and it won't end well for Hangman
> - PLEASE sign Johnny Impact and give me Johnny vs. Kenny
> - Marty has been mentioned as a complete afterthought for the Elite which convinces me even more that he will debut as a part of Shawn's inner circle


Scurll attacking Cody to give Spears the win. Holy shit. 

AEW heading into live television with The Elite feuding with a heel stable alongside Mox returning for Omega and the title feud for the time (Punk?).

NXT would be blown out of the water.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Inner Circle/Elite and Omega/Moxley as the main feuds heading into TNT would definitely make NXT look bush league as fuck.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Inner Circle/Elite and Omega/Moxley as the main feuds heading into TNT would definitely make NXT look bush league as fuck.


Then they drop the quote on TV "We don't care about the Wednesday night war, we've got a war right here" I'd mark like fuck.

Those two feuds plus the potential of Punk showing up, Jericho being himself.

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MrEvans said:


> Scurll attacking Cody to give Spears the win. Holy shit.
> 
> AEW heading into live television with The Elite feuding with a heel stable alongside Mox returning for Omega and the title feud for the time (Punk?).
> 
> NXT would be blown out of the water.


Scurll is still under contract until late October - so he won't be coming in until either the build towards their November PPV or he'll be a surprise at their November PPV.

For some reason, I get a strange feeling Arn Anderson is involved this weekend..


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> I Don't credit Cornette with that. He hates both of them.


Who the fuck cares if he hates them or if they jerk each other off backstage?

Cornette booked the feud. He has talked in length about it and how he wanted to ring Kevin’s neck so many times for some of his ideas during the feud. Corny wanted them to stick to the payoff and he was even okay with Kevin ultimately going over because that was the direction of ROH’s future. 

I really don’t care if guys get along or not, what the fuck does that have to do with giving credit where it’s due?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I see a lot of Arn mentions when AEW official twitter polled asking who will be in Cody's corner - Brandi, MJF for DDP? (I can't remember the third). Why would Cody choose Arn, another 4 Horseman member to combat Tully? I don't get the storyline aspect of this. Sure he could turn on Cody too, but why would Cody choose him over Dustin, Brandi, MJF, DDP, Glacier etc? Mindgames vs Spears/Tully with the shocker that Arn would know the tricks Tully would have told Spears could be one avenue, but not enough to overcome the distrust he should have.

It's weird that they're keeping the corner man a mystery though. I mean if it's MJF why not just announce it? I guess that's why folks are thinking outside the box and guessing Arn, who's no compete just recently expired.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I see a lot of Arn mentions when AEW official twitter polled asking who will be in Cody's corner - Brandi, MJF for DDP? (I can't remember the third). Why would Cody choose Arn, another 4 Horseman member to combat Tully? I don't get the storyline aspect of this. Sure he could turn on Cody too, but why would Cody choose him over Dustin, Brandi, MJF, DDP, Glacier etc? Mindgames vs Spears/Tully with the shocker that Arn would know the tricks Tully would have told Spears could be one avenue, but not enough to overcome the distrust he should have.
> 
> It's weird that they're keeping the corner man a mystery though. I mean if it's MJF why not just announce it? I guess that's why folks are thinking outside the box and guessing Arn, who's no compete just recently expired.


Nobody knows the Rhodes' like Tully..... nobody knows Tully better than Arn.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Who's in Gorilla Postion right now, and who will be for television? I know we see Cody there sometimes but he's an active wrestler still. Is it Malenko? Billy Gunn? 

Also what is Lance Storm up to? He closed his school, but isn't going to work for Impact and is actually finished there. Somebody made him a Godfather offer - Did WWE lure him to the PC, or maybe to run a Canadian PC? Or could AEW be bringing him in. It's weird if the latter than AEW brings in so many old school guys for their coach and producer roles - Malenko, Arn, Lynn, potentially Lance Storm - all guys that would probably hate the finisher kick out spam stylings of the Bucks and Omega. 



> Storm made a small bit of news earlier this year when he shut down his wrestling school. Pro Wrestling Insider confirms that the move was not related to Storm going to work for Impact full-time as an agent. In fact, Storm will not be working for that promotion moving forward.
> 
> It would seem to indicate that Storm is eyeing either WWE or AEW for his next big gig. While Storm might not be the flashiest name, he would be a strong hire as he has lots to pass on, and can surely still be a factor.


Dustin Rhodes mentioned he'd like to run a AEW school down the line. I wonder if that is closer to being in the works. Right now they use Glacier's school it seems. Dustin seems pretty busy with outside interests to be the full time guy. Maybe Lance was hired to run a school daily. I'd guess Lance is working with WWE at developing a WWE PC Canada campus but it's interesting to consider he could come to AEW.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who's in Gorilla Postion right now, and who will be for television? I know we see Cody there sometimes but he's an active wrestler still. Is it Malenko? Billy Gunn?
> 
> Also what is Lance Storm up to? He closed his school, but isn't going to work for Impact and is actually finished there. Somebody made him a Godfather offer - Did WWE lure him to the PC, or maybe to run a Canadian PC? Or could AEW be bringing him in. It's weird if the latter than AEW brings in so many old school guys for their coach and producer roles - Malenko, Arn, Lynn, potentially Lance Storm - all guys that would probably hate the finisher kick out spam stylings of the Bucks and Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin Rhodes mentioned he'd like to run a AEW school down the line. I wonder if that is closer to being in the works. Right now they use Glacier's school it seems. Dustin seems pretty busy with outside interests to be the full time guy. Maybe Lance was hired to run a school daily. I'd guess Lance is working with WWE at developing a WWE PC Canada campus but it's interesting to consider he could come to AEW.


Pretty sure Khan is in gorilla position at PPVs.

And if we're going off of Double or Nothing from when Moxley made his debut, it's also Cody, Bucks and Malenko - though Omega was in a match so possibly him aswell.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Scurll is still under contract until late October - so he won't be coming in until either the build towards their November PPV or he'll be a surprise at their November PPV.
> 
> For some reason, I get a strange feeling Arn Anderson is involved this weekend..


Fair, wasn't aware of that.

But boy, it'd be good. MJF then playing the guy that turns on The Elite & Cody to help The Inner Circle.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Gorilla is:

Tony Khan
Cody Rhodes (when he’s not wrestling)
Dean Malenko

BJ Whitmer, Billy Gunn, and Brandi Rhodes have also been seen in Gorilla, but never with headsets. 

It’s Cody/Malenko/TK actually calling shots.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Cowabunga said:


> So, I checked AEW's roster and don't know most people. Gonna guess it's mostly consisted of people who've wrestled for Japanese companies and also American indies such as ROH and CZW.
> 
> I'm curious about what kind of product AEW is gonna put on, but it sucks not being familiar with most of the roster and not knowing what exactly to expect out of most wrestlers. The people who are drawing me into this company so far are Jericho and Mox.





Raye said:


> That should be the best part because you can go into a show without any preconceived notion of anybody, and judge them for yourself.


Exactly this. I’m mostly stoked about seeing so many different people and styles, some I may have seen before, some I may only have heard of, and some not even that. Throw that all together into something brand new and let me form my own opinion. In just the three shows I’ve seen, there are already a number of talents I’m looking forward to seeing again. Even the few I didn’t quite care for at first, I’m curious to see where they’re going to go with them. 

Like I’ve said before, give me decent production, good announcers, some interesting characters, and most of all good wrestling, and I’m a happy fan. I do not need intricate story lines, just two guys who for whatever reason want to kill each other.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> If punk shows up it should be in Chicago and it wouldn't make sense for them to have a live show soon after all out there in Chicago


The earliest is could be is November after this weekend in late August, right?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> So he booked the feud. But you don't credit him. Logical.


He booked it. But he had nothing to do with making it awesome.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> Nobody knows the Rhodes' like Tully..... nobody knows Tully better than Arn.


Did I just step through a time warp?

Are we having this discussion about the ‘hottest, newest wrestling product on the planet’ in 2019?

I saw someone mention Marty and I thought they meant Scurl, but maybe it’s Janetty?

This is supposed to be the alternative to WWE, but it makes Undertaker and Goldberg look like kids. 

Is Cody going to bring all his dad’s old buddies into the promotion? Surprise appearance by Mr. Wrestling II?

This is not how I saw this playing out.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> He booked it. But he had nothing to do with making it awesome.


You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You don't know what you are talking about.


He didn't. You can ask Owens.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What do you guys make of NXT running Full Sail for the foreseeable future? It's confirmed that they will be in Full Sail until at least December 18th.

I think that's such a bad idea for the war, people are going to see AEW with these packed crowds of 5-10k, and NXT is in front of the same 400 people every week? Perception is reality, and that is just going to make people think that NXT is the C-Tier league, which it is, but you would want to dispel that as quick as possible. 

That's a HUGE bonus for AEW going into this war that I don't see much people talking about(although Meltzer and Alvarez have brought that up pretty frequently)


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> What do you guys make of NXT running Full Sail for the foreseeable future? It's confirmed that they will be in Full Sail until at least December 18th.
> 
> I think that's such a bad idea for the war, people are going to see AEW with these packed crowds of 5-10k, and NXT is in front of the same 400 people every week? Perception is reality, and that is just going to make people think that NXT is the C-Tier league, which it is, but you would want to dispel that as quick as possible.
> 
> That's a HUGE bonus for AEW going into this war that I don't see much people talking about(although Meltzer and Alvarez have brought that up pretty frequently)


It's definitely a bad idea.

The Full Sail crowd are awful and one of the reasons NXT is unbearable to watch at times.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> What do you guys make of NXT running Full Sail for the foreseeable future? It's confirmed that they will be in Full Sail until at least December 18th.
> 
> I think that's such a bad idea for the war, people are going to see AEW with these packed crowds of 5-10k, and NXT is in front of the same 400 people every week? Perception is reality, and that is just going to make people think that NXT is the C-Tier league, which it is, but you would want to dispel that as quick as possible.
> 
> That's a HUGE bonus for AEW going into this war that I don't see much people talking about(although Meltzer and Alvarez have brought that up pretty frequently)


I've brought this up here before and the counter was something to the effect of it will allow NXT to appear small and indie and thus try to claim the rebel/underdog feel. I don't really buy that though. 

I think NXT was in a bit of a pickle because they don't sell that well attendance outside of heavily promoted Take-overs so would have to book small road venues and then the attendance comparisons would be made H2H with AEW as well, and they'd likely wrestle in front of less than packed crowds still. 

Also they can use in-house NXT television production at Full Sail, but if they went on the road they'd have to use current main roster technicians/roadies and the like and you're risk burning them out. 

I also wonder if it's a developmental contract issue. If they have a limited number of days on the road. I mean if they are getting $50M a year from USA, they could bump up all the talent to main roster salaries - but what if some refused, could they force their release?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I've brought this up here before and the counter was something to the effect of it will allow NXT to appear small and indie and thus try to claim the rebel/underdog feel. I don't really buy that though.


That's a fine way to think if you want to remain a smaller indie style brand. When you are on USA, that is no longer the case and you are appealing to a larger main stream audience. 

Not only is AEW going to have the bigger crowds, but you know those crowds are going to be ELECTRIC, the Boston and Philly crowds are going to be rowdy and engaged as hell, compare that to Full Sail? It's going to be night and day.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah, the one advantage AEW immediately has is having actual arenas vs NXT's full sail crowds, it's immediately a tell tale of which show looks and feels like the real deal, regardless of both being on major networks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

LOL if WWE thought trying to use the "indy centric" aesthetic would make them the rebels against AEW. They're *that* out of touch to even suggest that would work. WWE is still the brand on NXT. They will always be "the machine", no matter how much WWE tries to dress up NXT otherwise. That and the fanbase is smarter than that. They can see through that bullshit so much that NXT may very well leave Full Sail by Week 4 if shit doesn't change.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good points. NXT will look like shit vs AEWs excited packed crowds. 

Plus JR, Tony on commentary 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## The Wood

WINNING said:


> LOL if WWE thought trying to use the "indy centric" aesthetic would make them the rebels against AEW. They're *that* out of touch to even suggest that would work. WWE is still the brand on NXT. They will always be "the machine", no matter how much WWE tries to dress up NXT otherwise. That and the fanbase is smarter than that. They can see through that bullshit so much that NXT may very well leave Full Sail by Week 4 if shit doesn't change.


Except people like NXT have liked it for years. You get people whining about Vince getting involved like the product hasn’t existed on his say-so since its inception. NXT is perceived as “other” to WWE. That’s why people hope talent stay down there. That is more of a possibility now.

WWE is still associated with NXT enough that the direct comparisons aren’t going to matter. AEW can run in 5,000-10,000 seat arenas and WWE will still have two “brands” playing those venues. 

There is no way AEW looks like the big dog coming out of this. But not only that, they’re not going to look as alt either. It’s actually a pretty crafty move. But I have a feeling they will be trying to get NXT into similar sized arenas before long.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> LOL if WWE thought trying to use the "indy centric" aesthetic would make them the rebels against AEW. They're *that* out of touch to even suggest that would work. WWE is still the brand on NXT. They will always be "the machine", no matter how much WWE tries to dress up NXT otherwise. That and the fanbase is smarter than that. They can see through that bullshit so much that NXT may very well leave Full Sail by Week 4 if shit doesn't change.


They already announced ticket sale dates for up to December 18th, they could cancel them like they recently did, but then the question is, are they going to be able to draw as a touring brand? They barley draw anything with the shows they do run. 

And I am still of the thinking that throwing main roster guys on NXT just does more damage by over exposing already over exposed guys.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I mean, it will.

Look at the aesthetics - both will be presented to millions of people, which one are you honestly picking if first impressions count?










or


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> Except people like NXT have liked it for years. You get people whining about Vince getting involved like the product hasn’t existed on his say-so since its inception. NXT is perceived as “other” to WWE. That’s why people hope talent stay down there. That is more of a possibility now.
> 
> WWE is still associated with NXT enough that the direct comparisons aren’t going to matter. AEW can run in 5,000-10,000 seat arenas and WWE will still have two “brands” playing those venues.
> 
> There is no way AEW looks like the big dog coming out of this. But not only that, they’re not going to look as alt either. It’s actually a pretty crafty move. But I have a feeling they will be trying to get NXT into similar sized arenas before long.


Look, we got it. You're an AEWWE fan trying to come off like you know more than everyone else.

Fact of the matter is that WWE (NXT) will be seen as the machine and no amount of "indy paintbrushing" will change that. It's not crafty. It's desperation and one that they are doing to count on their name brand in WWE to stop AEW. Which they won't.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The crowd’s look and aesthetics will mean very little. AEW will succeed first and foremost on its entire production and creative being fresh and forward thinking.

It’s been since 1995 that a wrestling promotion has challenged Vince with progressive, modern and cutting edge prowrestling programming. That’s AEW’s advantage.

NXT in all its production is just sports entertainment lite. No matter how you look at it it’s still sports entertainment.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> Except people like NXT have liked it for years. *You get people whining about Vince getting involved like the product hasn’t existed on his say-so since its inception. NXT is perceived as “other” to WWE.* That’s why people hope talent stay down there. That is more of a possibility now.


Didn't know Vince was the Jekyll and Hyde of wrestling. He books RAW/SD! like clown shows, but books NXT like a serious ROH style promotion? One Vince McMahon is a childlike sports entertainment mark, the other Vince McMahon is a hardcore Indy smark? Talk about living a double life. Never mind the fact that HHH has been the head booker of NXT. That will change of course when Vince takes the wheel. Get ready for Vince's NXT circus.


> *There is no way AEW looks like the big dog coming out of this. But not only that, they’re not going to look as alt either.* It’s actually a pretty crafty move. But I have a feeling they will be trying to get NXT into similar sized arenas before long.


Assuming NXT doesn't get whipped like a government mule in the ratings. I'm sure there's more frustrated people who hate Vince's "good shit" style of booking today than ever before. The WWE drones underestimate the number of people who are still wrestling fans but hate modern day WWE and don't watch it.


----------



## AOS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

How have ticket sales been for the 3rd and 4th TV events?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AOS said:


> How have ticket sales been for the 3rd and 4th TV events?


Pretty poor. Hopefully they pick up when on television. 

Actually 4th and 5th is poor - Pittsburgh and Charleston. DC, Boston and Philly were sell outs. 6th is Charlotte NC and doesn't go on sale until a week from Friday.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AOS said:


> How have ticket sales been for the 3rd and 4th TV events?


Sold about 40% of tickets with 2 months to go.

In the context of a Smackdown 2 months away hasn't even sold that percentage of the tickets, it's not too bad at all for a start up company that hasn't even been around a year.


----------



## imthegame19

AOS said:


> How have ticket sales been for the 3rd and 4th TV events?


Meltzer said they did both around 4,000 tickets on first day. Both arena appear to have around 10,000 seats. So my guess these shows do closer to 5,000-6,000 like Fyter Fest and Fight for Fallen did. Which is number you would have to expect in certain markets. Who knows if AEW really hot on tv those first three weeks. It could make these tickets move a lot faster come show time. That's why it's amazing that AEW is selling tickets like they have without even being on tv yet.


----------



## Chan Hung

Natecore said:


> The crowd’s look and aesthetics will mean very little. AEW will succeed first and foremost on its entire production and creative being fresh and forward thinking.
> 
> It’s been since 1995 that a wrestling promotion has challenged Vince with progressive, modern and cutting edge prowrestling programming. That’s AEW’s advantage.
> 
> NXT in all its production is just sports entertainment lite. No matter how you look at it it’s still sports entertainment.


Totally disagree. Looks of production and amount of crowd is a huge deal.
You're not going to tell me that to a national audience and network execs, a crowd of 400 is going to look, feel or even perceive better than a crowd of 4000-6000 LOL <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Cody mentioned them the other day - these guys seem tailor made for AEW?

They’ll fit with Y2Js weird psycho mime look currently?

The Butcher and the Blade


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody mentioned them the other day - these guys seem tailor made for AEW?
> 
> They’ll fit with Y2Js weird psycho mime look currently?
> 
> The Butcher and the Blade


They have a great look.

Seems like they'd be good as part of Villain Enterprise.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Love their look


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Butcher and Blade are great. Especially Blade. He's also Allie husband if I remember correctly. They fit Jericho's look more than LAX. Wouldn't surprise me if they are his partners.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I get the argument the arena look that AEW will have compared the soundstage look NXT will have as and advantage in AEW's favor.

Though at the same time, we do need to consider who's watching. Even AEW has said they're going for the lapsed fan, not "casual" fan. So the people watching both shows will probably already be familiar with the guys involved on both show. And at that point I think it comes down to the quality of both shows on a week to week basis.

I hope that NXT goes on the road eventually. Not to bigger arenas, just different ones. The Full Sail crowd is honestly spoiled at this point, and whenever NXT goes on the road, they usually have a better crowd.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The Blade is Pepper Parks aka Braxton Sutter formally of Impact. 

They're bad promo's. Blade should wrestle with that mask on, or some sort of mask. 






Not sure I'd bother bringing these guys in with Dark Order already in.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Blade is Pepper Parks aka Braxton Sutter formally of Impact.
> 
> They're bad promo's. Blade should wrestle with that mask on, or some sort of mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd bother bringing these guys in with Dark Order already in.


Yikes, the dude has a menacing look and a great stache, but his voice just does not match watch his supposed intensity should be. I think with a manager they could definitely come off menacing though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

apparently the plan is to have JR, Excalibur and Goldenboy as the commentary team, while having Schiavone help with backstage segments, video packages and occasionally do commentary a'la JR in WWE few years ago. Marvez will help with video packages and backstage segments as well, but the plan is for him to still do commentary sometime in the future.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MJF said:


> They have a great look.
> 
> Seems like they'd be good as part of Villain Enterprise.


They def look like they could be Jericho's henchmen. Have any of you seen them work? I haven't seen them in the ring as a unit to know if they can actually go or not.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> They def look like they could be Jericho's henchmen. Have any of you seen them work? I haven't seen them in the ring as a unit to know if they can actually go or not.


Blade (Pepper Parks) is great. Andy Williams is kinda old but new to the business.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> They def look like they could be Jericho's henchmen. Have any of you seen them work? I haven't seen them in the ring as a unit to know if they can actually go or not.


can't speak for the other guy, but I'm familiar with Parks from his run in CZW from like 5 years ago. Iirc he was pretty average, not bad, but nothing spectacular either. Kind of a bland promo.

haven't seen him since so maybe he's gotten better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Blade is Pepper Parks aka Braxton Sutter formally of Impact.
> 
> They're bad promo's. Blade should wrestle with that mask on, or some sort of mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd bother bringing these guys in with Dark Order already in.


Yeah, I also ‘yikes’-ed at their promos

Especially steroid mario - but pair them with Y2J where they just smash stuff and they’ll be golden IMO

Their look is amazing - like grindhouse, steampunk horror


----------



## Chan Hung

JR Excibur and Goldenboy suits me!!!! Amazing
And no Marvez!!! :bow


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Yikes, the dude has a menacing look and a great stache, but his voice just does not match watch his supposed intensity should be. I think with a manager they could definitely come off menacing though.


That was a really good promo ... until he opened his mouth. Not a good sense of self-scouting.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Yikes, the dude has a menacing look and a great stache, but his voice just does not match watch his supposed intensity should be. I think with a manager they could definitely come off menacing though.


why does everyone even needs to be a promo? wh does everyone even needs to talk to begin with? you pair them with Jericho as some kind of muted nightmare and you get it. take advantage of their look and get rid of their weakness "promos". 
that's what wrestling is about no? working with the talent's strengths.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> why does everyone even needs to be a promo? wh does everyone even needs to talk to begin with? you pair them with Jericho as some kind of muted nightmare and you get it. take advantage of their look and get rid of their weakness "promos".
> that's what wrestling is about no? working with the talent's strengths.


Did I not fully type that they should be paired with a manager so that they would not need to talk? Zzz.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Did I not fully type that they should be paired with a manager so that they would not need to talk? Zzz.


and I am agreeing with your latest point , thats why I make it clear not everyone needs to talk :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*










We all agree here lads


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Buy some shirts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164710695864295427


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Convenient timing...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166751237435510785


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I read that as One Hour Trees and thought AEW was doing some charity deal where you buy a shirt they plant some trees in the Amazon and Congo


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> "I got his email address and we exchanged a few emails over the course of several months. When it seemed like no deal would come together, very quickly one did. We're thrilled CM Punk is dusting off the mic to join us. I think him being involved in anything wrestling-related has gotten people super interested in Starrcast and we're excited to have him," stated Thompson.
> 
> The most obvious question to pose to Punk regards a potential return to wrestling and Thompson said he won't attempt to deflect those questions in any way.
> 
> "I'm not gonna combat it. I'm sure when he's doing hundreds of meet-and-greets, every other person is gonna ask that. There's a lot of people who really miss CM Punk and identify with his persona…but at the same time they don't wanna just have memories. They wanna have new ones," Thompson said before addressing rumors that Punk will be at All Out.
> 
> "My only thing is I wanna clarify since there is speculation out there. This is not a piggyback booking. I did not book CM Punk through AEW. He is not going to be at All Out. Anyone having that expectation is probably gonna be disappointed."
> 
> While Punk has been announced for Starrcast, the person hosting his panel has not yet been named. Thompson says that announcement will come shortly.
> 
> "I will say it was something debated and discussed and I believe we have filled that spot. I know that piece was very important to CM Punk and I think people are gonna be pleased," revealed Thompson. "The person who is going to do it has done his fair share of homework and it will not just be surface. They will get into the heart of the matter."


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...fans-not-to-expect-cm-punk-at-aew-all-658891/

Of course Conrad would be kept in the dark if he was signed. I still can't accept that he wouldn't have cleared it with Cody before even reaching out to Punk. I'm not saying he's lying though necessarily either. Maybe Cody and EVP's hoped if Punk signed on to Starrcast that could be an in to get him into conversations about signing with the company. 

Also it will be interesting to see who is hosting the panel. Long shot guess - Ariel Helwani. Punk seemingly likes the guy and has done a couple in-depth interviews with him in the past where they talk about all topics even if Helwani is a UFC guy first. They talk pro-wrestling, about life in general etc. 

I hope it's not JR - he comes off as very marble mouthed and I think his vaunted "sit down interviews" are very overrated. 

Could really be Chris Van Vliet as well thinking about the hint. But CVV being a AEW employee might be a wrench there.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ceeder said:


> Convenient timing...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166751237435510785


I mean... Starrcast is in 2 days time.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Why does MCMG never get mentioned as possibly AEW bound? Sabin should be back cleared from surgery recovery any day and Shelley is a free agent. I know Shelley might be talking retirement, but that could also be a swerve. 

Could they be Jericho's mystery partners against Omega and the Bucks? 

Also they might have been in the Can-Am Wrestling school/Border City Wrestling the same time Shawn Spears was WAY back in the day. So they could be "inner circle" as well.


----------



## shandcraig

Does everyone think the TNT show will have a name or just AEW on TNT


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I got a 'top fan' badge on AEW's Facebook page :lol Which is kinda funny considering all I do when I comment on their posts is fangirl over Mox


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why does MCMG never get mentioned as possibly AEW bound? Sabin should be back cleared from surgery recovery any day and Shelley is a free agent. I know Shelley might be talking retirement, but that could also be a swerve.
> 
> Could they be Jericho's mystery partners against Omega and the Bucks?
> 
> Also they might have been in the Can-Am Wrestling school/Border City Wrestling the same time Shawn Spears was WAY back in the day. So they could be "inner circle" as well.


No idea what Chris Sabin's contract situation is with ROH & New Japan but it's definitely a possibility. Sabin was a guest trainer at the WWE Performance Center recently and Shelley popped up at an EVOLVE show to reunite with KUSHIDA so who knows, maybe the show up in NXT too.



shandcraig said:


> Does everyone think the TNT show will have a name or just AEW on TNT


I'm hoping for 'AEW Revolution' and that they stay far, far away from that 'Wednesday Night Dynamite' name. That thing is just awful.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...fans-not-to-expect-cm-punk-at-aew-all-658891/
> 
> Of course Conrad would be kept in the dark if he was signed. I still can't accept that he wouldn't have cleared it with Cody before even reaching out to Punk. I'm not saying he's lying though necessarily either. Maybe Cody and EVP's hoped if Punk signed on to Starrcast that could be an in to get him into conversations about signing with the company.
> 
> Also it will be interesting to see who is hosting the panel. Long shot guess - Ariel Helwani. Punk seemingly likes the guy and has done a couple in-depth interviews with him in the past where they talk about all topics even if Helwani is a UFC guy first. They talk pro-wrestling, about life in general etc.
> 
> I hope it's not JR - he comes off as very marble mouthed and I think his vaunted "sit down interviews" are very overrated.
> 
> Could really be Chris Van Vliet as well thinking about the hint. But CVV being a AEW employee might be a wrench there.


I know who would be perfect:

Michael Cole Bay Bay!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Supposedly WWE has reached out to Enzo and Cass about coming back on the NXT brand. There is money to be made with Enzo's mouth, but Cass was never good at anything. Fans would pop their shit if they surprise returned on Oct 2nd Live on NXT though. This is probably WWE's counter punch attempt given they don't have the surprises/debuts AEW will be offering up the first few weeks of shows. 

I suspect WWE wants Enzo's "gift of gab" to be directed at AEW. Cass would go back in a second, not sure if Enzo would given how they fired him before when he was probably at the low point in his life, or near it. I guess he could see it as a wake up call. Cass in NXT would be off the road mostly so he could test his sobriety without jumping in to the deep end of 5 days of travel. 

AEW would have made all their signings by now as they were building their roster - so if CazXL and nZo are still free agents talking to WWE it means AEW didn't have interest to sign them before. I can understand not wanting either in their lockerrooms as they try to build their company from scratch. Enzo tries to work the boys thinking he's Pillman, and Cass is a MAGA troll. WWE has an established lockerroom culture and control structure to be able to deal with those two better. Too risky for AEW.


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Supposedly WWE has reached out to Enzo


So there is also a chance they can bring back Eugene, Mantaur & the Gobbledy Gooker?:laugh:


----------



## The Wood

WINNING said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except people like NXT have liked it for years. You get people whining about Vince getting involved like the product hasn’t existed on his say-so since its inception. NXT is perceived as “other” to WWE. That’s why people hope talent stay down there. That is more of a possibility now.
> 
> WWE is still associated with NXT enough that the direct comparisons aren’t going to matter. AEW can run in 5,000-10,000 seat arenas and WWE will still have two “brands” playing those venues.
> 
> There is no way AEW looks like the big dog coming out of this. But not only that, they’re not going to look as alt either. It’s actually a pretty crafty move. But I have a feeling they will be trying to get NXT into similar sized arenas before long.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, we got it. You're an AEWWE fan trying to come off like you know more than everyone else.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that WWE (NXT) will be seen as the machine and no amount of "indy paintbrushing" will change that. It's not crafty. It's desperation and one that they are doing to count on their name brand in WWE to stop AEW. Which they won't.
Click to expand...

You’re trying _really_ hard to make AEWWE a thing. This is despite you constantly being reminded that the people who don’t like AEW’s decisions don’t necessarily like WWE. It’s an annoying straw-man, but it says more about you than anyone else. 

Also, don’t try and tell people off for thinking they know more and then say “fact of the matter is” to underscore your opinion.

Desperation? This is hour six and and seven of their weekly television. This is another $50 million in their accounts. What is “desperate” about that? That is a downright ridiculous statement to make. 

Someone a few posts after you came in and started praising Triple H for NXT and did a comparison between him and Vince McMahon. So not even here do people think of NXT as “the machine.” So be careful what you label a “fact.”



Natecore said:


> The crowd’s look and aesthetics will mean very little. AEW will succeed first and foremost on its entire production and creative being fresh and forward thinking.
> 
> It’s been since 1995 that a wrestling promotion has challenged Vince with progressive, modern and cutting edge prowrestling programming. That’s AEW’s advantage.
> 
> NXT in all its production is just sports entertainment lite. No matter how you look at it it’s still sports entertainment.


This is exactly the point I’ve been bringing up to _criticize_ AEW. People love pro-wrestling but have switched off because of WWE. There are potentially millions of people out there that would check out AEW if they didn’t present themselves as sports entertainment.

What makes AEW pro-wrestling and NXT sports entertainment? People go ga-ga over the Takeovers. What makes Cole/Gargano sports entertainment but Orange Cassidy wrestling? If Cole or Gargano we’re free agents, you better believe AEW would be using them. 

The show that is closer to pro-wrestling is probably going to win. There’s a reason they’ve put NXT against AEW and aren’t running “WWE Wednesday Warzone” or whatever. They know which fans AEW are going after and how to split them. AEW better be ready for that, because if The Young Bucks are going against the Best Friends and on the other channel you have Matt Riddle vs. Daniel Bryan, I know which one wrestling fans are going to watch.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Follow up on Enzo/WWE interest - 


> "S--t, [I love to] entertain y'all and hold the microphone. [WWE] doesn't have to put me in a title match, and we take up that space on the card," Enzo said. "And that was one of the coolest things I got to do in the WWE, was open up those shows, hype up the crowd, and we didn't have to reinvent the wheel - big guy, little guy, let's get him in here."
> 
> Despite reports this week that Enzo and Cass are in talks to return to NXT full-time, Enzo told Malnoske that a return to the WWE - at least the main roster - isn't something he sees happening in the near future. Amore feels grounded where he is currently at and can't picture himself keeping up with the demanding WWE schedule.
> 
> "I could never see myself working a schedule like that anytime soon. I mean, you just never say never with anything, so, I just know that absence makes the heart grow fonder. All is forgiven in time. I find that - and that goes on both sides of the coin because I worked for the company where at one point, I got fired and was upset... In that moment, I'm so angered," Enzo remembered. "But then you look at it and you understand the significance of the timing of the situation and you have time to let that burn off.
> 
> "Man, I don't hold any grudges. Do I want to go back there? Absolutely, not right now. I am enjoying so much of what I am doing so quickly, of being in these locker rooms and meeting these guys, that I can't imagine going back to a world where I'm on the road 300 days, over 250-280 matches a year."


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/08/enzo-amore-on-if-he-sees-himself-returning-to-wwe-658927/

So on one hand he doesn't seem interested in main roster WWE, but the reports were they were interested in him for NXT which doesn't have as many dates. But would WWE allow Enzo to work his outside interests? AEW schedule would seem like a better fit for him if AEW was interested.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LongPig666 said:


> So there is also a chance they can bring back Eugene, Mantaur & the Gobbledy Gooker?:laugh:


Senile Vince would offer even Nailz a legends contract at this point.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> You’re trying _really_ hard to make AEWWE a thing. This is despite you constantly being reminded that the people who don’t like AEW’s decisions don’t necessarily like WWE. It’s an annoying straw-man, but it says more about you than anyone else.
> 
> Also, don’t try and tell people off for thinking they know more and then say “fact of the matter is” to underscore your opinion.
> 
> Desperation? This is hour six and and seven of their weekly television. This is another $50 million in their accounts. What is “desperate” about that? That is a downright ridiculous statement to make.
> 
> Someone a few posts after you came in and started praising Triple H for NXT and did a comparison between him and Vince McMahon. So not even here do people think of NXT as “the machine.” So be careful what you label a “fact.”


AEWWE is a thing and people like you continue to validate that. I'll continue to mention it until you guys stop trying to use AEW as a source to shit on something that only exists in your head.

Drop the "concern" act and try to not think your opinion is the only one that matters or is legitimate. NXT, by proxy with WWE, won't be looked at as the "rebels" against AEW and no one who is smart enough will fall for that act in 2019. 

Then again, I'm sure you're just "concerned" about AEW's future. :mj


----------



## tducey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Will be interesting to see how AEW does in the long run. Do they become the WCW or do they become TNA? We shall see.


----------



## Aedubya

https://theringreport.com/ufc/forme...l-be-signing-with-a-new-promotion-soon-a11502

Cyborg as #21 ?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



tducey said:


> Will be interesting to see how AEW does in the long run. Do they become the WCW or do they become TNA? We shall see.


Hopefully they just stay as AEW.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I am not sure kinda prefer "Wednesday Night Dynamite" over "AEW Revolution"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They can call it ‘2 hours of fun with LuchaSaurus and Jungleboy’ for all I care

As long as they keep entertaining me


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> They can call it ‘2 hours of fun with LuchaSaurus and Jungleboy’ for all I care
> 
> As long as they keep entertaining me


AEW Wednesday night buttplugs express work for you too ? LOL


I agree that Wednesday night Dynamite sounds way better than revolution. You dont call a long term show revolution. That is a one time deal or a marketing word for a little bit.


----------



## The Wood

WINNING said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re trying _really_ hard to make AEWWE a thing. This is despite you constantly being reminded that the people who don’t like AEW’s decisions don’t necessarily like WWE. It’s an annoying straw-man, but it says more about you than anyone else.
> 
> Also, don’t try and tell people off for thinking they know more and then say “fact of the matter is” to underscore your opinion.
> 
> Desperation? This is hour six and and seven of their weekly television. This is another $50 million in their accounts. What is “desperate” about that? That is a downright ridiculous statement to make.
> 
> Someone a few posts after you came in and started praising Triple H for NXT and did a comparison between him and Vince McMahon. So not even here do people think of NXT as “the machine.” So be careful what you label a “fact.”
> 
> 
> 
> AEWWE is a thing and people like you continue to validate that. I'll continue to mention it until you guys stop trying to use AEW as a source to shit on something that only exists in your head.
> 
> Drop the "concern" act and try to not think your opinion is the only one that matters or is legitimate. NXT, by proxy with WWE, won't be looked at as the "rebels" against AEW and no one who is smart enough will fall for that act in 2019.
> 
> Then again, I'm sure you're just "concerned" about AEW's future. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/0422WLX.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Lol, you are literally the only person I’ve ever seen say it. They’re so much like WWE, I wouldn’t be inviting the comparisons if I were you.

I’m concerned about wrestling. One of my favorite things has been monopolized and, frankly, shit for about two decades. Someone finally gets a crack on primetime and they want to be sports entertainment—the very thing we hate WWE for. 

_They_ are AEWWE. They’re choosing that path. The only thing they are doing better are promos and pyro.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Oh boy I can see the WWE zealots are out in full force this week. 

Nothing going on in the WWE sections I’m assuming?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> Lol, you are literally the only person I’ve ever seen say it. They’re so much like WWE, I wouldn’t be inviting the comparisons if I were you.
> 
> I’m concerned about wrestling. One of my favorite things has been monopolized and, frankly, shit for about two decades. Someone finally gets a crack on primetime and they want to be sports entertainment—the very thing we hate WWE for.
> 
> _They_ are AEWWE. They’re choosing that path. The only thing they are doing better are promos and pyro.



If you think wwe is sports entertainment well ill let you live in a your little imaginary world :smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> AEW Wednesday night buttplugs express work for you too ? LOL
> 
> 
> I agree that Wednesday night Dynamite sounds way better than revolution. You dont call a long term show revolution. That is a one time deal or a marketing word for a little bit.


 now I WANT it to be called that buttplugs express! Thanks for ruining all other names for me!


----------



## Chan Hung

I am looking forward to this weekend starting with TNT and I'm on the fence about buying the pay-per-view because of Jon Moxley not being there and I really want to pay that good money for the matches I want to see but who knows I may end up caving in


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> Dustin Rhodes Signs Multi-Year Wrestling Deal with AEW
> 
> -- Rhodes Also Joins AEW Coaching Staff --
> 
> August 29, 2019 – AEW announced today that it has signed globally renowned wrestler Dustin Rhodes to a multi-year contract extension.
> 
> Dustin, still wrestling at the highest level in 2019, will continue his epic in-ring career, and he'll also join the AEW Coaching Staff as a Promo Coach and Match Producer, utilizing his expertise and vast experience to mentor younger wrestlers.
> 
> Dustin, who made his professional wrestling debut in 1988, is the son of the legendary Dusty Rhodes and brother of AEW's executive vice president Cody. The brothers clashed in an emotional, blood-soaked match at DOUBLE OR NOTHING in May with the victorious Cody asking Dustin to be his partner in a tag team match against The Young Bucks at FIGHT FOR THE FALLEN in July.
> 
> Dustin, who has held many titles across pro wrestling organizations throughout his 31-year career, is also an actor who has appeared in multiple films, videos and video games.
> 
> "Dustin Rhodes has had an incredible wrestling career that has spanned decades. His amazing journey brought him to AEW, and he's rejuvenated his career here. In addition to all of the wisdom he's shared with us as we've launched All Elite Wrestling, he's come here and worked so hard for us. His comeback match against his brother Cody at Double or Nothing was one of the most acclaimed bouts in recent years, and it marked a new chapter for all of us," said Tony Khan, President and CEO of AEW. "Dustin and I had agreed weeks ago after Fight For The Fallen that we both wanted him to stay with All Elite Wrestling. He's already done so much for us, and I'm thrilled that it's official now that Dustin will be on our team going forward, both backstage and in the ring!"


Expected. But it's strange AEW signs these slow-it-down, tell a story in ring old school guys as agents/coaches/match producers when Cody and Buck's are kick out spam artists.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Expected. But it's strange AEW signs these slow-it-down, tell a story in ring old school guys as agents/coaches/match producers when Cody and Buck's are kick out spam artists.


I’m guessing the’ve got the kick-out spam thing down, so they guess they don’t need help with that 

There should always be a place for a great character guy like Dustin

I think in future, him vs Kenny, Hangman, Spears and MJF are all money matches to some degree for various reasons

Good move this


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> Lol, you are literally the only person I’ve ever seen say it. They’re so much like WWE, I wouldn’t be inviting the comparisons if I were you.
> 
> I’m concerned about wrestling. One of my favorite things has been monopolized and, frankly, shit for about two decades. Someone finally gets a crack on primetime and they want to be sports entertainment—the very thing we hate WWE for.
> 
> _They_ are AEWWE. They’re choosing that path. The only thing they are doing better are promos and pyro.


I'm not the only one clearly but sure, keep searching for deep reaches to justify your nonsense of concern trolling everything that relates to AEW. I'm sure it'll catch on at some point.

Maybe you should watch a different company since clearly this one is not for you. There is constructive criticism and concern baiting and you're doing the latter. There are many alternatives that can fit your standards in terms of what you look for in wrestling but you will do everything in your power to ruin everyone else's enjoyment of the show come Saturday on the All Out thread because of course, you will.

You're an AEWWE fan. You're the embodiment of pretending to support/want to "like" the company but by wanting it to become a 4th main brand of WWE rather than it being a true alternative in mainstream pro wrestling. We got the gimmick, breh.



optikk sucks said:


> Oh boy I can see the WWE zealots are out in full force this week.
> 
> Nothing going on in the WWE sections I’m assuming?


Of course, they are. Did the same shit at Fyter and FFTF (and I thought the latter was their weakest show by miles). WWE, the company and its fans/"former" fans, have conditioned their base to astroturf and devalue anything that resembles an equal or almost of equal value to them. They did it to WCW. They did it to TNA. They're doing it now to AEW. History repeats itself. Standard protocol.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Expected. But it's strange AEW signs these slow-it-down, tell a story in ring old school guys as agents/coaches/match producers when Cody and Buck's are kick out spam artists.


The old guys will slow people down


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



tducey said:


> Will be interesting to see how AEW does in the long run. Do they become the WCW or do they become TNA? We shall see.


If they get CM Punk, they will be WCW late 90's territory.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW returns to Sears Centre in Chicago on November 27th. Tickets go on sale tomorrow.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wot? Want a quick sell out with All Out fans buying television tickets? Space right in the middle there for another person. Would they really go back so soon with out a very good reason? I guess that is three months (less a week) from All Out. 

(If I had the skills, I'd photoshop Punk in the middle between the Bucks). 

Weird to me they don't use Hangman in any of these - I mean he is fighting for the World Championship and we're supposed to believe he could win it. Penta/Fenix are known enough entities as well right now IMO. I'm sure these promo photo's will change when television happens and more talent is exposed and gets over. Should get some women on the marquee as well. Britt was used for Pittsburgh marketing but that's her hometown and part of the university where she went to school.

Also Nov 27rd is right in the middle of the guessed next PPV date of either Saturday the 23rd or Saturday the 30th. I'd guess it will be Nov 30th, so this Chicago show will be the go-home show into the PPV. Also means the PPV will be in the Mid-West more than likely. Detroit or Cleveland? With the idea Chicago crowd fans could travel to the PPV and PPV fans help sell out Chicago television. Close enough for harcore fans road trip, but far enough to get a new base of casuals as well.

WWE held Hell in a Cell in Detroits Little Caesars Arena in 2017 with an attendance of 16,200.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Weird to me they don't use Hangman in any of these - I mean he is fighting for the World Championship and we're supposed to believe he could win it. Penta/Fenix are known enough entities as well right now IMO. I'm sure these promo photo's will change when television happens and more talent is exposed and gets over. Should get some women on the marquee as well. Britt was used for Pittsburgh marketing but that's her hometown and part of the university where she went to school.


Nobody gives a shit about Hangman, it is what it is, but he is incredibly cold. Him winning the world title is an ungodly bad move to me.

I can understand some of the arguments, that Jericho winning it would send the wrong message to fans, in that a 48 year old WWE guy winning the title is stupid. But Jericho is the most known name, and he's going to be a fulltime guy, not like 50 year olds like Goldberg and Undertaker.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nov 30th would be out for JLA as Red Wings are home on that Saturday. Nov 23rd is open between Pistons at home on the 22nd and Wings at home on the 24th.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Little PSA- I went to the FITE website to order ALL OUT, and all the AEW events are available on replay. I ordered them previously, but in the past it said that they were available for a month or so. But I just clicked on Double Or Nothing and it's letting me watch it. Might binge-watch everything before ALL OUT is on.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Nobody gives a shit about Hangman, it is what it is, but he is incredibly cold. Him winning the world title is an ungodly bad move to me.
> 
> I can understand some of the arguments, that Jericho winning it would send the wrong message to fans, in that a 48 year old WWE guy winning the title is stupid. But Jericho is the most known name, and he's going to be a fulltime guy, not like 50 year olds like Goldberg and Undertaker.



My point was more treat him as an equal to these folks to give him some rub. I mean he's fighting for their world championship - act like he's a big deal and could win it. They should want their potential world champion on promotional material.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> My point was more treat him as an equal to these folks to give him some rub. I mean he's fighting for their world championship - act like he's a big deal and could win it. They should want their potential world champion on promotional material.


There going to put the people that are going to push tickets on the posters. Hangman just isn't going to.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> Of course, they are. Did the same shit at Fyter and FFTF (and I thought the latter was their weakest show by miles). WWE, the company and its fans/"former" fans, have conditioned their base to astroturf and devalue anything that resembles an equal or almost of equal value to them. They did it to WCW. They did it to TNA. They're doing it now to AEW. History repeats itself. Standard protocol.


Although, WWE have done a good job of devaluing themselves in 2019. Booking everyone like geeks/clowns/cucks. Portraying the WWE championship as less important than the women's titles. Vince admitting he has no full time stars a few months ago. The Wrestlemania main event hasn't meant shit since 2014.

WWE didn't lose million of viewers in recent years for nothing.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

As pointed out in this thread - https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/...in-same-week-wwe-survivor-series-weekend.html - WWE is running Chicago suburbs All State Arena for Survivor Series the Sunday before this AEW Television. That means SDL on Friday, NXT Takeover on Saturday, Survivor Series on Sunday, Raw on Monday and then AEW on Wednesday. 

AEW will be banking on All Out Fans hyped up tomorrow to sell out that date for AEW.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is there any video out there that could be a good"introduction to AEW/ AEW Roster". I am gona start watching the show regularly once it is on TNT but for now I don't read/follow it much besides a few wrestlers I know. I'm watching the PPV tomorrow and I want to try and care about more than a couple of matches.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Is there any video out there that could be a good"introduction to AEW/ AEW Roster". I am gona start watching the show regularly once it is on TNT but for now I don't read/follow it much besides a few wrestlers I know. I'm watching the PPV tomorrow and I want to try and care about more than a couple of matches.


There's a 1 hour "Countdown to All Out" airing on TNT tomorrow, that should be a good primer on everything.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

age thing is so silly, new age issue in wrestling. Lets not forget that the old dudes in the 90s made wrestling what it was. Not sure why the new generation are so weird about numbers.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> I'm not the only one clearly but sure, keep searching for deep reaches to justify your nonsense of concern trolling everything that relates to AEW. I'm sure it'll catch on at some point.
> 
> Maybe you should watch a different company since clearly this one is not for you. There is constructive criticism and concern baiting and you're doing the latter. There are many alternatives that can fit your standards in terms of what you look for in wrestling but you will do everything in your power to ruin everyone else's enjoyment of the show come Saturday on the All Out thread because of course, you will.
> 
> You're an AEWWE fan. You're the embodiment of pretending to support/want to "like" the company but by wanting it to become a 4th main brand of WWE rather than it being a true alternative in mainstream pro wrestling. We got the gimmick, breh.


No, you're the only one. If I see another, I'll stand corrected, but you're the only one I've seen on here. AEWWE won't catch on, because it makes _absolutely no fucking sense._ My criticisms of AEW are that they aren't going for lapsed wrestling fans, but rather the existent WWE audience. I want them to be *less* like WWE and cut the bullshit that makes WWE intolerable. But yes, as I literally sit here and *WWE is shit* I obviously want them to be _more_ like that. 

It's unlikely I will be able to stomach watching AEW. _That is literally the point._ You are very given to making up terms. I want a good fucking wrestling product. That's what I want. Why is that unreasonable to ask for on a wrestling forum? How does that qualify as baiting? Wouldn't making up straw-man labels for other people in order to dismiss them be less constructive and more in-line with baiting? 

Yes, I desperately want a fourth WWE product, given that I don't watch the other three. Does it make you feel good to believe your own narratives. My criticism from the start is that they are marginalizing themselves by appealing to only a niche that still watch WWE. I _want_ them to be mainstream, but that means ditching the acts that are going to chase mainstream audiences away by looking either foolish or low-rent. If anything, you lot are the AEWWE fans for wanting more sports entertainment on your TV screens. 

I want this shit to be closer to Mid-South than WWE. And yes, I am concerned about what happens when someone tunes in to give wrestling a chance again and sees a wrestler selling for an imaginary Kamehameha or whatever. 



WINNING said:


> Of course, they are. Did the same shit at Fyter and FFTF (and I thought the latter was their weakest show by miles). WWE, the company and its fans/"former" fans, have conditioned their base to astroturf and devalue anything that resembles an equal or almost of equal value to them. They did it to WCW. They did it to TNA. They're doing it now to AEW. History repeats itself. Standard protocol.


Yes, everybody who criticizes the mistakes a company make is secretly brainwashed by Vince. Would you like some tinfoil with your kool-aid?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wood i respect your opinion but it's not because you think something is bad that the majority of fans thinks it is.


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> Wood i respect your opinion but it's not because you think something is bad that the majority of fans thinks it is.


Alright, we’ll see how their ratings and attendance trend.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## ceeder

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I mean, that’s fucking badass. 

Period.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What is All Elite Fleet?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> What is All Elite Fleet?


That promo poster almost makes it look like the television show name. Not sure how it makes sense really - It's Tony Khan's fleet of wrestlers? 

I mean if they can some how shoehorn it into making sense they could use "Fleet Week" as their equivalent to "Fan Axxess" for big PPV's.

Maybe the "fleet" in being used instead of "roster" here for whatever reason. Like the wrestlers are weapons or something. AEW's "fleet" of talent.

Is it playing off the "Wednesday Night Wars" idea?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW has a lot of confidence in Chicago market it seems. All In, All Out, now going back on the 27th for television and during the live BTE mailbag at Starrcast Cody mentioned they're in talks with the United Center (seats 22K) and will be back in Chicago for a PPV next year. 

Sounds like Labor Day weekend might be one of their regular PPV dates. I think it is a pretty great week to be honest. End of summer, Saturday night. Week before NFL kicks off, back to school etc. 

2020 Labor Day is September 7th, so All Out II would be September 5th.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Where is the throne and poster though ? People have to be insane to not think its classic to break the HHH throne. Its just fun and games and people need to chill. Its funny as fuck and nothing more


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Wood i respect your opinion but it's not because you think something is bad that the majority of fans thinks it is.


That's what he doesn't get or refuses to get. He thinks typing multiple paragraphs to mask his concern gimmick against AEW even though he can simply not follow/watch the company makes him look like his opinion is fact and the only one that matters.

:mj4 It's a level of insecurity that is evident by everyone except him. I'll stop here but I'm sure he'll respond because he can't help himself. Expect more of this AEWWE astroturfing tomorrow.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> That's what he doesn't get or refuses to get. He thinks typing multiple paragraphs to mask his concern gimmick against AEW even though he can simply not follow/watch the company makes him look like his opinion is fact and the only one that matters.
> 
> :mj4 It's a level of insecurity that is evident by everyone except him. I'll stop here but I'm sure he'll respond because he can't help himself. Expect more of this AEWWE astroturfing tomorrow.


Yeah, at the end of the day, I bitch about WWE because metrics back up claims that what they do is shit. If they were doing the show how it is now and viewership was ridiculously high, I would say "Well, I think it's shit, but the majority of people like it so good on them".

With AEW, what they've done so far has led to immense popularity in their space, I can't see how you think what they are doing is bad considering they are doing better than what anyone had ever expected them to do at this point. I remember when they announced they were going to do a weekly show I was like "Man, I just don't know if they can get people to come to shows every week without the traveling audience". 

Never would I think they could do 5k+ a week, I was think 2k as a regular number would be a home run.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Good calls being made


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167564433679368192


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The right call. Goldenboy was really good at Fyter Fest. Glad to see he'll join Ex and JR tomorrow night. 

Good to see with AEW, for the most part, respond to criticism pretty quickly. Establishes good faith with the fans.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Good calls being made
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167564433679368192


This was very important because I firmly believe announcing is very important key and this was a great choice


----------



## SparrowPrime

Do we really need like 7 broadcasters. JR, Schiavone, Excalibur, Marvez, Chris Van Vleit, Goldenboy, and I'm assuming Alicia Atout.

I'm not against it. But for only one show a week and PPVs. That's alot!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SparrowPrime said:


> Do we really need like 7 broadcasters. JR, Schiavone, Excalibur, Marvez, Chris Van Vleit, Goldenboy, and I'm assuming Alicia Atout.
> 
> I'm not against it. But for only one show a week and PPVs. That's alot!


No, it isn't.

JR/Ex/GB are the main commentary team. Tony may do some announcing here and there but will be a senior producer doing other production. Marvez, Vilet, and Alicia will be also doing backstage interviews and production stuff as well.

It's fine.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167567004087324677
I assume he calls the pre-show. Though if Schiavone isn't there and Marvez is out than maybe we could get JR, Excalibur and Golden Boy.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167567004087324677
> I assume he calls the pre-show. Though if Schiavone isn't there and Marvez is out than maybe we could get JR, Excalibur and Golden Boy.


He will call all the show


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> This was very important because I firmly believe announcing is very important key and this was a great choice


how did you celebrate when you heard that marvez is gone? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was very important because I firmly believe announcing is very important key and this was a great choice
> 
> 
> 
> how did you celebrate when you heard that marvez is gone? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Fucking took.a shot of tequila!!!!
:cornette


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> Impact Wrestling is working on a deal with AEW according to Sports Illustrated, to get Tenille Dashwood as a surprise entrant for the Casino Battle Royale match at AEW All Out.


If true, interesting.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> how did you celebrate when you heard that marvez is gone? :lol


I wet myself a little. >


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167590295803965441


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167590295803965441


Holy shit so Tony , Excalibur and JR on TNT? Wow!!! :mark


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’m pissed, the AEW show on TNT still show that it’s appearing at 10 pm here for me on the West coast.


----------



## imthegame19

Chan Hung said:


> Holy shit so Tony , Excalibur and JR on TNT? Wow!!! :mark


Cody said last night that Tony schedule is packed on weekends for rest of the year. But Tony should be available to do AEW tv. Golden Boy will probably fill in on ppvs. Then once Tony joins, they will probably use Golden Boy on ppv pre shows and back up one someone isn't there. Looks like Alex is fully off the announcing booth.


----------



## Chan Hung

imthegame19 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit so Tony , Excalibur and JR on TNT? Wow!!! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Cody said last night that Tony schedule is packed on weekends for rest of the year. But Tony should be available to do AEW tv. Golden Boy will probably fill in on ppvs. Then once Tony joins, they will probably use Golden Boy on ppv pre shows and back up one someone isn't there. Looks like Alex is fully off the announcing booth.
Click to expand...

Good Alex sucked. Lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Since Archer has been linked to AEW as somebody JR would be interested in - Does he look skinnier than usual in this pic? Maybe just dehydrated or something, but he looks gaunt in the face even from his G1 run.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167522074958749698


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW ON TNT!!!!

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep most is repeat but that's fine. Its historical it's on TNT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tonight's show has been a very good presentation so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Tony Schiavone's voice on TNT again :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Presentation is top notch, they should've promoted this more, I'd be surprised if more than 200k people watch this.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Tony Schiavone's voice on TNT again <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


That was awesome


----------



## shandcraig

Was? What did i miss? Tont footage?


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Was? What did i miss? Tont footage?


Yep commentary and Back to AEW control center


----------



## shandcraig

Oh on the tnt special?


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Oh on the tnt special?


Yes


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There is a moment immediately after Hangman rips out his stitches where he pauses....says nothing....you know it hurt like a son of a bitch....he continues with his promo haha


----------



## shandcraig

We dont get tnt in Canada


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> We dont get tnt in Canada


How are you guys gonna watch AEW TV Shows then? [emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Cody said an announcement is coming. So they signed some deal with a cnadian channel


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That was so well put together, hyped for the show tomorrow.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Great AEW presentation show. I enjoyed that and see Tony Schiavone back on TNT was awesome


----------



## shandcraig

Maybe they will post it online so i can watch


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Maybe they will post it online so i can watch


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Gonna need to update that sig now that PK’s been traded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

MJF is the gift that keeps on giving


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167608629316468736


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> Gonna need to update that sig now that PK’s been traded.


Never :cry


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The special last night was cool in the sense that it wrestling on TNT for the 1st time in 18 years. And they had some new footage with Tony in the Control Center. But for the most part it was comprised of clips you've already seen. So if you've seen the Road Tos and BTEs, you didn't miss too much. The presentation was cool though.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> The special last night was cool in the sense that it wrestling on TNT for the 1st time in 18 years. And they had some new footage with Tony in the Control Center. But for the most part it was comprised of clips you've already seen. So if you've seen the Road Tos and BTEs, you didn't miss too much. The presentation was cool though.


I missed the CM Punk segment. How was it? (G)


----------



## shandcraig

Its impressive mjf stays in character so well and doesnt laugh. Hes so good, cant wait to see him screw cody tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF and the rest of the gang will have to tone down their language for TNT lol :lol


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't get the star trek thing


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> I don't get the star trek thing


And the really weird part was that it was specifically Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



KingCosmos said:


> I don't get the star trek thing


What's to get? I guess Cody likes Star Trek. It was a self-indulgent HHH-style entrance. 

There have been 1000 comic book entrances and no one bats an eye.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I laughed so hard at Jericho ranting on the post show haha. When he called that guy a giant idiot :lmao

BTW I thought that show was better than DoN minus Mox's debut of course.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

All out was atrocious. I’m not really as interested in this company like I thought I would be


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> MJF and the rest of the gang will have to tone down their language for TNT lol :lol


Yes and No.

Some cable channels have begun to loosen strings somewhat regarding swearing and other things, I've heard shit used on a decent amount of occasions recently. 

So TNT might allow AEW to actually use some swearing or edgy stuff if they really want to.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I assume the women's title match will close the first TV show? To make titles important blah blah blah.

If so, wrong people won.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Dat dude Savage said:


> All out was atrocious. I’m not really as interested in this company like I thought I would be


I've cooled on them tremendously. I think it was when their first match featured Glacier freezing someone in a match for a World Title shot that I began to really worry. It's a damn shame because wrestling needs something else. It just doesn't need Anything Else.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Arn is the best


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168038929271885825


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nyla Rose Vs. Riho is so dead on arrival as a women's title match.

Riho in general I think is incredibly cringe, I like Shida tho.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Arn Anderson was the best worker at All Out. That statement might be slight hyperbole. But it's damn close.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Nyla Rose Vs. Riho is so dead on arrival as a women's title match.
> 
> Riho in general I think is incredibly cringe, I like Shida tho.


I thought Riho going over Shida was a bad call. Shida is obviously the better choice all around. She's also beaten a lot more legitimate and tougher opponents in her career than Riho has.

Nyla is also not the first choice I would have preferred for a BR win, (if I just had to prefer someone out of the last 3 it would've been Bea) but that's all past-tense now. The most obvious reason it is dead-on arrival is because we all know damn well Nyla is going to win this, there no reason to believe otherwise and that doesn't provoke any impression whatsoever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Shida should have been the 1st women's champ.

Great worker and great look.

Instead they are going with the huge vs very fucking tiny story for a '1st time ever women's title' match, which is weird to me.

A crowning of a champ doesn't need a gimmick on top of it. This is the first big mistake AEW has done IMO.

Shida could have been a respectable champion for a while. Instead they go gimmicky, and I don't see either of them being champ for long. It's a match they could do down the line, but for a crowning, it's dumb. The winner needs to be champ for a while. 

In a division with unknowns, you could have built Shida as what WWE should have done with Asuka. She's 31, the other is 22. She didn't need the win yet.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Nyla Rose Vs. Riho is so dead on arrival as a women's title match.
> 
> Riho in general I think is incredibly cringe, I like Shida tho.


I think Riho is awesome, but Shida should have gone over. Maybe they feel like they need to build her up some more. Riho has been on every show and is over. Shida only appeared on one show. She's got plenty of time to win the title. 

I thought Riho and Nyla had a good little match when they had that three way with Yuka at second PPV. If they book the match right it be a very good monster and underdog match. 

I personally wouldn't give the title to Nyla yet, she's nowhere near ready.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I prefer Shida, but I'm surprised they didn't go with Britt Baker. Had a feeling it would be her vs. Nyla for the belt. I don't think it really matters, because as much as AEW tells people its going to treat women's wrestling seriously, they've only put on one straight singles women's match since their inception. Who the Women's Champion is doesn't matter there anymore than it does on SmackDown.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Arn is the best
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168038929271885825


Arn with an old school promo. Eyes at the camera. Talk to your audience. Hands moving. and loud clear speech.

Hope he's on the mic more.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho on the post show was incredible :lol


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Pros

-Jericho/Page and Rhodes/Spears were great, old school style matches

-Jericho winning the belt was the right call

-Omega can be a star if used the right way

-Pacs intensity and willingness to be an actual heel

-That female ref was brilliant, they made the right call putting her in the main event

-The Joshis were good even if the crowd was a little dead

-MJW, Arn, and Tully made an impact and were entertaining even while not actually wrestling. Never thought I'd ever see physicality between Tully Blanchard and MJF of all people, was fun

-LAX gives their tag division much needed credibility and finally a team that has a gimmick and character worthy of a national promotion

Cons

-Womens battle royal sucked

-Having a 200+lbs man be your first womans champ is going to be fucking stupid and an insult to the women there, as well as female fans

-Marko Stunt is just completely goofy in there, totally kills the ability to suspend disbelief whatsoever, makes Spike Dudley look like Dave Batista comparatively. 

-Pac could stand to sell better

-The cracker barrel match was a joke between mediocre at best performers overcompensating for their lack of talent by mutilating themselves in a CZW style clusterfuck. Allin has a little talent, and Havoc has a little character and personality, while they're not great, they at least have something to their names. Janela is the complete shits though, shouldn't be on the main roster of a national promotion

-The Dark Order are awful and cringeworthy. Best Friends are decent workers but my God their gimmick is terrible

-Bucks/Lucha Bros isn't my cup of tea. If you like that kind of stuff that match was down your ally, but it's not for me.



Overall a good show, their were ups and downs but the good outweighed the bad. I'm interested to see how their TV looks.


----------



## Death Rider

I thought it was a good show overall. Fuck the haters and the usual whiners especially the transphobic morons in the live thread. And no I mean the people shitting on her due to being trans not the people who think she sucked. 

Nyla and rhio would not have been choice but both matches were good. Also they set up a feud outside of the title for the first shows a well which is good. Wwe only have one women's feud for their belts at a time. Be different and have multiple feuds going on. Pac vs omega was great as was the ladder match and the triple threat. Main event and cody vs spears were good too. Jr on commentary annoyed me. If he is not going to sell the product he should not be there. Your job is to sell the product even if you don't agree with the direction it is taking.


----------



## IronMan8

Loved All Out, they’ve made a believer out of me.

They need Punk to make it a war though


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nyla to me is just such an uninspiring champ. 

Def think Baker or Priestley gets first chance at nyla for the time in due course though.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Shida should have been the 1st women's champ.
> 
> Great worker and great look.
> 
> Instead they are going with the huge vs very fucking tiny story for a '1st time ever women's title' match, which is weird to me.
> 
> A crowning of a champ doesn't need a gimmick on top of it. This is the first big mistake AEW has done IMO.
> 
> Shida could have been a respectable champion for a while. Instead they go gimmicky, and I don't see either of them being champ for long. It's a match they could do down the line, but for a crowning, it's dumb. The winner needs to be champ for a while.
> 
> In a division with unknowns, you could have built Shida as what WWE should have done with Asuka. She's 31, the other is 22. She didn't need the win yet.


RIHO is the one of most (if not the most) famous Joshi in Japan. She has been wrestling since she was 9. She has a huge upside and has been positioned as one of the top girls in Stardom already. I doubt that she's winning the title but I wouldn't have a problem with that. They know what they have in her and the David vs Goliath story ALWAYS gets over in wrestling.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Riho comes across as some cringe character for hardcore weaboo crpwd, could see how she's big in Japan. Can not get behind her at all, I can suspend my disbelief to an extent, someone that looks like a child being a main eventer, I can not.

Shida comes off as some one that could actually be a star in the west.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Am i the only one that is looking forward to the Baker vs Priestley feud the most out of all of this. 

legit two young stars you can build around for years


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Riho comes across as some cringe character for hardcore weaboo crpwd, could see how she's big in Japan. Can not get behind her at all, I can suspend my disbelief to an extent, someone that looks like a child being a main eventer, I can not.
> 
> Shida comes off as some one that could actually be a star in the west.


Welcome to Joshi in 2019. Every girl is SMALL. There aren't more Aja Kongs, Akira Hokuto, Manami Toyota or Bull Nakano's anymore.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I have to say their choice for the women´s title match also shocks me. 

Nyla vs. Riho will just look strange to an American (wrestling) audience. I´d probably have picked hundreds of possible match-ups out of their women´s roster (including scenarios with Nyla or Riho) before I would have arrived at this specific combination. Riho seriously needs a different outfit. I don´t know why she wears these fat white diapers, but it just looks super weird. She should wear Sabu pants and a top. 

I was shocked how little impact the Awesome Kong/Brandi Rhodes dynamic had in the Battle Royal. They should have made a bigger deal out of Tenille and Ivelisse, even if they are not under full-time contracts. 

I´m fine with the Bea/Britt spot, great feud already. Though I´m kinda surprised nobody mentioned that they stole the ending from the iconic 1992 Royal Rumble. 

They wanted to play up the monster vs. underdog storyline, they should have done Awesome Kong vs. Shida. More realistic match-up, more name value and more charisma. I´ll say it right now. Shida will be the biggest female Asian wrestling star in America (if you exclude Gail Kim). The gimmick, the looks, the charisma. She just has it. 

I don´t see how you can complain much about the rest of the booking decisions. 

The most shocking outcome to me was actually not giving the win to Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy to get the crowd going. Those two are the most over f***** on the planet right now. INSANE. 

Even with a tag team division as loaded as AEW, they need to be champions eventually and also have a friendly break-up. Neither would benefit from a heel turn. They are just faces, and it´s much more difficult to build up faces these days.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

American audience saw Rey Mysterio defeating hordes of giants through the years. Riho vs Nyla won't be that unfamiliar.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ElTerrible said:


> Even with a tag team division as loaded as AEW, they need to be champions eventually and also have a friendly break-up. Neither would benefit from a heel turn. They are just faces, and it´s much more difficult to build up faces these days.


I'm 100000% sure that Luchasaurus is going to turn on Jungle Boy down the road. Jungle Boy has the look, skills and conection with the audience to be a major star in the future.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> American audience saw Rey Mysterio defeating hordes of giants through the years. Riho vs Nyla won't be that unfamiliar.


Yeah except Rey Mysterio was an established threat/star working himself up through the ranks to the heavyweight division. This is more of a vanilla 1-2-3 Kid scenario.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ElTerrible said:


> Yeah except Rey Mysterio was an established threat/star working himself up through the ranks to the heavyweight division. This is more of a vanilla 1-2-3 Kid scenario.


When Rey started in WCW nobody knew who the fuck he was and laughed at his height. Funnily enough... AEW Joshis are the equivalent of WCW Cruiserweights


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> When Rey started in WCW nobody knew who the fuck he was and laughed at his height. Funnily enough... AEW Joshis are the equivalent of WCW Cruiserweights


this , everyone laugh at them but there is a difference between an hardcore wrestling fanbase and the unpredictability of a mainstream audience. 
everyone deemed the cruiserweight DOA, so let's wait and see. I say their "out of the ordinary" look is going to be their biggest asset


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Casino Battle Royale concept has to go. Nobody gets any shine out of it because you're rush entering five people at once every three minutes - not enough time for any shine spots for each new entry. 

All the talent was wasted - why bring in Tenille for such forgettable use? Why would Impact allow that booking for her? 

Ivelisse, Jazz and Teal's best moments were in the Road To vids with Jake Roberts. 

Literally nobody came out better for being in that match. It's just a bad concept that doesn't work.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wonder how they will deal with individual records. Last night was the first time they have used (or I have seen) the little records with their names. If they are really going to count every single result, those records will be pretty bloated. Maybe they can start from ground up after every PPV or big event. That way would be easier I guess.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> I've cooled on them tremendously. I think it was when their first match featured Glacier freezing someone in a match for a World Title shot that I began to really worry. It's a damn shame because wrestling needs something else. It just doesn't need Anything Else.


And the fact that Cody books himself to win every match is stupid too. Other than Mox and Jericho I could care less about anyone else on the roster.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Welcome to Joshi in 2019. Every girl is SMALL. There aren't more Aja Kongs, Akira Hokuto, Manami Toyota or Bull Nakano's anymore.


Shida's smaller, but she doesn't look like a literal child. It's a point that's being brought up over and over again, and if the AEW hardcore are bringing it up as a point of contention, the main stream western audience is absolutely going to notice it.

Shida is awesome, great wrestler, great looking, I don't know why she isn't the first champion.

The Rey comparison is stupid too, he doesn't look like an actual child, and he has a mask on so that gives him a certain aura. Riho literally looks like she's 12. Again, the weebs are going to eat it up, but for my tastes, it looks terrible, and makes the women's division looks wack as hell right away. There were already depth issues with the women, and the decision is to go with her for the first title match? Shit is lame.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> When Rey started in WCW nobody knew who the fuck he was and laughed at his height. Funnily enough... AEW Joshis are the equivalent of WCW Cruiserweights


And? 

Did he make his PPV debut in a world heavyweight title match against Big Show or against Dean Malenko for the cruiserweight title?

Exactly.

It took him a decade climbing through the ranks in WCW and WWE before he was accepted as a legit heavyweight.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ElTerrible said:


> And?
> 
> Did he make his PPV debut in a world heavyweight title match against Big Show or against Dean Malenko for the cruiserweight title?
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> It took him a decade climbing through the ranks in WCW and WWE before he was accepted as a legit heavyweight.


There is no weight division for the women's title. 










^ this is more ''weird looking'' for a first time watcher than this










if we are going to talk about the size and shit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Rey has a look that literally makes him look like a super hero, and he wasn't feuding with guys like Kane right out of the gate and beating them. Rey also only got the title off of Eddie dying. And you saw how he was booked.

They are putting Riho, someone that looks like a legitimate child, no hyperbole, in the first ever women's world title match. It's the equivalent of Marko Stunt getting a major match right away.

It's fucking embarrassing.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Lol. Rey in that picture looks like a kid who put on a halloween costume compared to Kane. He became the HEAVYWEIGHT champion. He is not much, if any, heavier than Nyla Rose. Also yes hyperbole, Riho doesn't look like a ''legimate child''. lol. Quite a reach there too.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

"Hey paramedics, where the hell were you when I was bleeding to death??" :lol
"Scorpio Sky? You'll never get a shot at this: :lmao

Jericho had me dying on the post show. Good setup for the PAC/Hangman feud to continue as well.

FULL GEAR (god what an awful name) is coming to Baltimore which less than 2 hours away from me! :woo I'm getting fucking spoiled with these guys. First DC and now this?


----------



## The Wood

The transphobia has no fucking place. I haven’t seen enough Nyla Rose to comment on her ability (which is actually a problem), but fuck off with the transphobic shit.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They're doing the first AEW Title defense in the first few weeks of TV right? I can't remember which city, but Cody has to be the only challenger that makes sense yeah?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> The transphobia has no fucking place. I haven’t seen enough Nyla Rose to comment on her ability (which is actually a problem), but fuck off with the transphobic shit.


That element is the reason she's getting the title shot tho, because I can't understand how the company would be that retarded to put her in the first women's title match if it's merit based.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> They're doing the first AEW Title defense in the first few weeks of TV right? I can't remember which city, but Cody has to be the only challenger that makes sense yeah?


Week 3, I think the challenger is going to be some filler guy, Jericho/Cody for Full Gear.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I also agree that the women's title scene is an absolute mess. They avoided one disaster with Brandi and just walked straight into another. Nyla vs. Riho is such a fucking bad choice for an inaugural program.

It's beyond obvious Nyla is just being pushed in this spot for them to get woke points (which don't translate into dollars - in fact, it's often the opposite). That would be less of a problem if Nyla was actually good, but Nyla isn't. Nyla is just bad in every conceivable way and has no place being champion right now. But that's probably exactly what's going to happen.

On the other hand, the unlikely better scenario is that Riho wins. Riho is a good wrestler, but not exactly a good choice for inaugural champion. Maybe they want a fighting babyface, but as much as I like to rag on promo shit, it is important for the first one to be able to talk. Hopefully they'd find a work around. And even if they did want a fighting babyface, Yuka is the most over of all the joshis and indeed, of all the women. Maybe they just couldn't get her to an acceptable schedule. I don't know.

Bottom line, this should have been a slam dunk on their competition. NXT's women's division is such shit right now and they could have easily beaten it, but that doesn't look like it's going to happen. Nyla would make Shayna look great when it comes to champions. Riho would have better matches and maybe stories too, but she would bring her own problems.

What a completely avoidable pickle they've gotten themselves into. Unbelievable.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Week 3, I think the challenger is going to be some filler guy, Jericho/Cody for Full Gear.


Jericho vs. Brandon Cutler it is then! 

In reality though it would be cool to see something like Jericho vs. CIMA.


----------



## Chan Hung

Britt, Yuka, Allie or even Kong.....easy choices, but AEW went with Riho vs Nyla. I mean it's not horrible but I'd rather seen the others mentioned.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> The Rey comparison is stupid too, *he doesn't look like an actual child*, and he has a mask on so that gives him a certain aura.


He wears a mask because he does look like an actual child. He looked younger at 25 than Riho does at 22.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That's the disappointment. They have Yuka. They have Baker who's at least good in the ring if not that interesting. They have Awesome Kong for name value and if they wanted a monster as champion. They now have Tenille. Any combination of those would be a decent choice.

Instead they're going with one person who doesn't speak English as a potential inaugural champion and the other purely for woke points and no other reason.

Maddening.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Matthew Castillo said:


> He wears a mask because he does look like an actual child. He looked younger at 25 than Riho does at 22.


Ok, well it's irrelevant considering he DOES wear a mask, and still, Rey wasn't fighting for the world title in his first match in WCW at 21, do you realize how retarded that is? He only got pushed when he was a legitimate draw.

All Riho is going to be drawing from at this point is the weaboo community.


----------



## Chan Hung

Give the Joshi gals a manager. That would be great.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> That element is the reason she's getting the title shot tho, because I can't understand how the company would be that retarded to put her in the first women's title match if it's merit based.


Because she's huge, and has some pretty good power moves. It makes a quick set up for either a monster heel run with the title or by giving quick legitimacy to the winner by overcoming an opponent so large.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is Nyla Rose a transgender character or for the purpose of her AEW character she was born female?


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nyla vs. Riho is the first title match and those two already have a story in place from past shows on top of the biggest David vs. Goliath match you could book. It's easy. Big huge woman vs. little tiny girl and they'll make it believable. Nyla was a focal point from the very beginning. This shouldn't be surprising. 

Plus we get Britt vs. Bea continuing with some serious heat?? I love it.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Nyla Rose a transgender character or for the purpose of her AEW character she was born female?


AFAIK they have never mentioned that Nyla was transgender even once


----------



## Jman55

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Nyla Rose a transgender character or for the purpose of her AEW character she was born female?


Think it's official that she is trans in kayfabe as well but they've only mentioned it once and that was in the road to promo she had to highlight her past before the battle royal every other time she's been in anyway involved that I've seen they've treated her like any other woman as they should be (hell it took me a while after her initial signing before I even knew she was trans cause saw it mentioned on this forum)

I am surprised they gave her this spot I like her much more than people here seem to but she is definitely too green to be first champ and I wouldn't really give it to Riho either though she does seem the better option of the 2. Wasn't really the best choice for first title match even if I think both talents do have chemistry with each other based on the triple threat at Fyter Fest.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> They're doing the first AEW Title defense in the first few weeks of TV right? I can't remember which city, but Cody has to be the only challenger that makes sense yeah?


Like others have said, I think they save Cody for Full Gear. They need a good title match for the show and I can't think of another big name you could put against him at the moment. PAC seems to be going after Hangman, Omega has too many losses at the moment, Mox will go after Omega when he's back, etc.

Maybe they do a Battle Royal or something before Jericho's 1st Title defense on TNT to determine a #1 Contender. Something like that.



Chan Hung said:


> Britt, Yuka, Allie or even Kong.....easy choices, but AEW went with Riho vs Nyla. I mean it's not horrible but I'd rather seen the others mentioned.


OK, let's analyze some of those. Kong in her appearances in AEW has basically just stood there in the ring and has done a few spots. She really can't do a full match anymore. Allie has been a disappointment so far. Yuka is really on the same level as Riho, in fact I would say Riho is better. And with Britt I can't say she's THAT good.

So, while this might not be the best match AEW could do for the 1st Women's Title match, let's not act like there's a clear match it should have been. Because with the talent they have currently signed, there really isn't.



Jedah said:


> That's the disappointment. They have Yuka. They have Baker who's at least good in the ring if not that interesting. They have Awesome Kong for name value and if they wanted a monster as champion. They now have Tenille. Any combination of those would be a decent choice.
> 
> Instead they're going with one person who doesn't speak English as a potential inaugural champion and the other purely for woke points and no other reason.
> 
> Maddening.


Again, I don't think Kong can do much anymore and that's clear from what they've had her done so far. So Nyla is a better candidate than her. Yuka is really no better than Riho. And I don't think Tenille is signed to a full time AEW deal.

Like I said above, there really is no clear direction to go here. Even Britt who certainly looks the part of "Face of the Women's Division", I can't say she's there yet. So I don't think there is a clear better option out there than what they gave us.


----------



## SparrowPrime

I personally enjoyed the show. I was slightly bummed with no CM Punk. But I knew he probably wasn't debuting. Surprised the fans never chanted his name.

Been nice to Hangman win the championship, but I get they needed Jericho to be your recognizable champion for TNT debut.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Like others have said, I think they save Cody for Full Gear. They need a good title match for the show and I can't think of another big name you could put against him at the moment. PAC seems to be going after Hangman, Omega has too many losses at the moment, Mox will go after Omega when he's back, etc.


Cody will 100% be Jericho's first victim on TV. There's literally no one else who can challenge for the title that week. They'll need a big match for Full Gear, and Cody vs Jericho ain't it.

Tony said the Moxley vs Omega match will happen as soon as Moxley comes back, which will likely be within the first couple of weeks of TV. That match doesn't belong on a PPV anymore, anyways.

It'll be Moxley vs Jericho for the title at Full Gear.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Cody will 100% be Jericho's first victim on TV. There's literally no one else who can challenge for the title that week. They'll need a big match for Full Gear, and Cody vs Jericho ain't it.
> 
> Tony said the Moxley vs Omega match will happen as soon as Moxley comes back, which will likely be within the first couple of weeks of TV. That match doesn't belong on a PPV anymore, anyways.
> 
> It'll be Moxley vs Jericho for the title at Full Gear.


They just did Hangman vs. Jericho for the AEW Championship on their biggest show of the year or 2nd biggest show of the year. Cody is a significantly bigger star than Hangman. So whatever you think of Cody or Cody vs. Jericho as a match, it's a match that can headline an AEW PPV. And if it's not, AEW is in deep shit.

And I just don't see them going in the direction of Mox vs. Jericho yet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Nyla Rose a transgender character or for the purpose of her AEW character she was born female?


She is a female in the female div according to them

Haven’t mentioned the rest once for any kind of points - political, woke or otherwise

She’s still green, but I prefer her over Baker actually.

But I would have preferred Yuka or Bea most - but both are still involved with other promotions at this time.

Nyla and Riho are some of the few fulltime women - peeps need to understand, that plays a role. Even Baker is not fulltime

In fact, Baker being a dentist part-time is more played for ‘points’ than anything


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> She is a female in the female div according to them
> 
> Haven’t mentioned the rest once for any kind of points - political, woke or otherwise
> 
> She’s still green, but I prefer her over Baker actually.
> 
> But I would have preferred Yuka or Bea most -* but both are still involved with other promotions at this time.*
> 
> Nyla and Riho are some of the few fulltime women - peeps need to understand, that plays a role. Even Baker is not fulltime
> 
> In fact, Baker being a dentist part-time is more played for ‘points’ than anything


Well Riho just signed with stardom so....


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> She is a female in the female div according to them
> 
> Haven’t mentioned the rest once for any kind of points - political, woke or otherwise
> 
> She’s still green, but I prefer her over Baker actually.
> 
> But I would have preferred Yuka or Bea most - but both are still involved with other promotions at this time.
> 
> Nyla and Riho are some of the few fulltime women - peeps need to understand, that plays a role. Even Baker is not fulltime
> 
> In fact, Baker being a dentist part-time is more played for ‘points’ than anything


Curious but, is there any reason why Penelope Ford doesn't get brought up in these discussions? I actually think Ford has surpassed Baker in work quality these last couple years and especially recently.

Hopefully, she isn't just going to be known as "Janela's chick" from now on when she is able to carve out a fresh rep of her own in this company.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nyla being the first champion would be a mistake imo. She's not even close to being ready. I have zero issues with the idea a trans champion, none. BUT, don't do it just to do it, the performer should still feel ready/suitable to be champion, which Nyla does not.

Between her and Riho, the latter makes far more sense as first champion imo and she's on a roll as well.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> American audience saw Rey Mysterio defeating hordes of giants through the years. Riho vs Nyla won't be that unfamiliar.


Not just him. Look at Daniel Bryan, he's not a big guy either. Yet they had him beat Triple H, Batista, and Randy Orton all in the same night. He's also beaten actually giants like Big Cass as well, and he took Brock freaking Lesnar to his limit as well. And people bought it.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

My issue with Nyla Rose has to do with she doesn't seem very polished. She looks like she came from a small indy promotion and some of the moves that she does she botches. Like, don't do a double chokeslam if you're going to mistakenly land the women on their tailbone or neck instead of their backs.

Having her in the same ring as Awesome Kong at several of these PPVs also doesn't help her because Kong looks so much more established, if you know what I mean.

I get that they want Nyla to be embraced, but if they make her the very first Womens Champion it could end up being a mistake.

Added: By the way, this reminded me if when TNA created their womens division and one of the first feuds was Kim vs. Kong, which was pretty good. The "Giant vs. smaller wrestler" comparison resemblance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Well Riho just signed with stardom so....


For real?

Then I guess her deal is more in AEWs favour maybe?

Like more dates? Otherwise... why not Bea?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> They just did Hangman vs. Jericho for the AEW Championship on their biggest show of the year or 2nd biggest show of the year. Cody is a significantly bigger star than Hangman. So whatever you think of Cody or Cody vs. Jericho as a match, it's a match that can headline an AEW PPV. And if it's not, AEW is in deep shit.
> 
> And I just don't see them going in the direction of Mox vs. Jericho yet.


Hangman vs Jericho wasn't a main event caliber match/feud either. But they had Moxley vs Omega to fall back on, because that was a huge draw. That's no longer the case, now that Omega is a jobber. Maybe once they rebuild Omega they can revisit this feud on PPV, but as of now, it's not a PPV caliber match.

Moxley vs Jericho is literally the only main event that can sell Full Gear.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> Nyla being the first champion would be a mistake imo. She's not even close to being ready. I have zero issues with the idea a trans champion, none. BUT, don't do it just to do it, the performer should still feel ready/suitable to be champion, which Nyla does not.
> 
> Between her and Riho, the latter makes far more sense as first champion imo and she's on a roll as well.


Nyla is worse looking in the ring than NXT-era Nia Jax. I'm just being honest.

What is more, even two trips overseas to Sendai Girls pro couldn't even get Nyla to perform any better than now. Nyla is basically a charging brick. Of course, strength factor is going to easily play the most part in advantages over most of the others bar maybe Awesome Kong. 

How poor Riho is going to be able to escape that glaring factor is beyond my capabilities to imagine, unless the match turns into a full-fledged Bugs Bunny run of outlandish kayfabe scale, and Riho not being tossed like a newborn baby & defying the highest limits of suspense of belief to win this title. Yet, Riho is obviously the better worker here, but probably won't be able to bring her level of work out of her opponent if we're being frank. Quite a twist.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Jedah said:


> That's the disappointment. They have Yuka. They have Baker who's at least good in the ring if not that interesting. They have Awesome Kong for name value and if they wanted a monster as champion. They now have Tenille. Any combination of those would be a decent choice.
> 
> Instead they're going with one person who doesn't speak English as a potential inaugural champion and the other purely for woke points and no other reason.
> 
> Maddening.


This isn’t the last women’s champion they’ll ever have. There’s a long way to go after the first TNT show. More people to build up, more people to get over. They booked Nyla Rose like a monster; whoever beats her is going to be huge. But they have to build them up first. There were several badasses in that battle royal last night who fans just need to get more familiar with before getting a big push.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Hangman vs Jericho wasn't a main event caliber match/feud either. But they had Moxley vs Omega to fall back on, because that was a huge draw. That's no longer the case, now that Omega is a *jobber*. Maybe once they rebuild Omega they can revisit this feud on PPV, but as of now, it's not a PPV caliber match.
> 
> Moxley vs Jericho is literally the only main event that can sell Full Gear.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> For real?
> 
> Then I guess her deal is more in AEWs favour maybe?
> 
> Like more dates? Otherwise... why not Bea?



She said she will do an AEW show once a month.

That's why a didn't want her to be in the first match for the belt, there is ZERO suspens.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not a lot of mention of Mercedes Martinez. I thought she outshined everybody in the battle royal. In fact I thought there were a lot of good performances for what little time anybody had. Britt looked 1000 times better than her last time out. Leva Bates unfortunately still sucks, still totally unimpressed with Allie, and Brandi showed she’s not the worst female on the roster. Overall there’s a lot more depth on the women’s side than people give them credit for. Even so, is still have no problem with the choices for the first women’s title match.



AEWMoxley said:


> That's no longer the case, now that Omega is a jobber.


My candidate for stupidest forum comment of the year. And looking at some of the utterly asinine shit getting thrown around these parts, that’s quite an accolade. Congratulations.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Hangman vs Jericho wasn't a main event caliber match/feud either. But they had Moxley vs Omega to fall back on, because that was a huge draw. That's no longer the case, now that Omega is a jobber. Maybe once they rebuild Omega they can revisit this feud on PPV, but as of now, it's not a PPV caliber match.
> 
> Moxley vs Jericho is literally the only main event that can sell Full Gear.


And the jobber will probably be more successful than Moxley in AEW.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm not transphobic, but it's bad enough that trans people are beating females unfairly in real athletics, taking spots away from girls who earned it, why do we have to do it here? Even in a work, the fairly obvious psychology on why Rose can beat these girls is because he has the biology of a 200lbs man. If they're going to work that into the storylines then fine, but you know they won't touch that.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> I'm not transphobic, but it's bad enough that trans people are beating females unfairly in real athletics, taking spots away from girls who earned it, why do we have to do it here? Even in a work, the fairly obvious psychology on why Rose can beat these girls is because he has the biology of a 200lbs man. If they're going to work that into the storylines then fine, but you know they won't touch that.


They never even once talked about her being a trans.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

On one of the Road To All Out vids Nya talked about her childhood and how she like 'figured out who she was' or something like that. I don't know if they've flat out said SHE'S TRANS but I think they made it kind of clear and you can just find it online on your own. I don't really care about it tbh. This isn't a real sport.



AEWMoxley said:


> Cody will 100% be Jericho's first victim on TV. There's literally no one else who can challenge for the title that week. They'll need a big match for Full Gear, and Cody vs Jericho ain't it.
> 
> Tony said the Moxley vs Omega match will happen as soon as Moxley comes back, which will likely be within the first couple of weeks of TV. That match doesn't belong on a PPV anymore, anyways.
> 
> It'll be Moxley vs Jericho for the title at Full Gear.


Waaaait a minute, was it you?? You were the one who said PAC was losing and going back to Dragon Gate right?? :lol



Alexander_G said:


> Curious but, is there any reason why Penelope Ford doesn't get brought up in these discussions? I actually think Ford has surpassed Baker in work quality these last couple years and especially recently.
> 
> Hopefully, she isn't just going to be known as "Janela's chick" from now on when she is able to carve out a fresh rep of her own in this company.


Yeah dude! I kept forgetting to mention it but Penelope looked GREAT last night. Like, not only is she insanely fucking hot but she looked like a star in the making during her short bits last night. I definitely want more of her.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> And the jobber will probably be more successful than Moxley in AEW.


The only way that will happen is in terms of kayfabe accomplishments. It will be a mistake, because he will never be anywhere near the draw Moxley is, but it can certainly happen, given that he's an EVP.

Popularity wise, he will never be the star that Moxley is.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> They never even once talked about her being a trans.


If the character is kayfabe biologically female then that makes it better. Still, there is the issue that its pretty obvious she's getting this spot solely because of the fact that Rose is transgender. If Rose was a fantastic talent then that would be different, clearly that isn't the case.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


>


He hasn't won a singles match yet and lost to a complete geek last night. Don't blame me - blame whoever deiced to turn him into a jobber.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> If the character is kayfabe biologically female then that makes it better. *Still, there is the issue that its pretty obvious she's getting this spot solely because of the fact that Rose is transgender.* If Rose was a fantastic talent then that would be different, clearly that isn't the case.



LOL not at all.….

She's getting the spot because she's the only heel with Brandi in the women division.

But maybe you prefered to have Brandi in the first title match ?


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> He hasn't won a singles match yet and lost to a complete geek last night. Don't blame me - blame whoever deiced to turn him into a jobber.


He beat CIMA one on one but keep showing your lack of knowledge sir or madam.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> He beat CIMA


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


>


Oh a guy who only watched WWE in his life XD


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Has anyone figured out in their head how the hell this Tag Title Tournament is gonna work with Dark Order already receiving a first round bye? Like, I don't know if I'm just overthinking it but I CANNOT figure it out. :lol

There can only be 6 other teams that are in the tournament... right!?

DARK Order gets a bye, leaving a blank in their bracket opponent
Young Bucks vs. Private Party - Winner advances

Team 4 vs. Team 5
Team 6 vs. Team 7 

If that is the case, it seems likely that a popular team will get left out. The Boricuas or Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy I imagine. Evans & Angelico have never won a match so they already seem like they're out.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Could have just had Dark Order vs Best Friends as a first round match. This "First Round Bye" tournament was always ridiculous with such a small tournament field. And The Dark Order is really struggling - maybe it will get better with some television time, but The Fiend really took away anything these guys might have been able to offer. Evil Uno looks like some low level indie next to the Fiend packaging. 

You can't put these guys in the title match in WV - they're not close to being over. So it means they need to lose their second round match-up, so the bye was pointless.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Hangman vs Jericho wasn't a main event caliber match/feud either. But they had Moxley vs Omega to fall back on, because that was a huge draw. That's no longer the case, now that Omega is a jobber. Maybe once they rebuild Omega they can revisit this feud on PPV, but as of now, it's not a PPV caliber match.
> 
> Moxley vs Jericho is literally the only main event that can sell Full Gear.


Sell Full Gear? Sell what?

Tickets? We've been over this before, but they would have sold out All Out without Mox vs. Omega. It's still the brand selling these shows. This show and promotion isn't going die if they don't shoehorn Mox vs. Jericho with a few weeks of build on this show.

And again, if you don't believe that Cody, the guy who has been one of the most over guys on their show, isn't a PPV quality main event, then AEW is screwed.



Corey said:


> Has anyone figured out in their head how the hell this Tag Title Tournament is gonna work with Dark Order already receiving a first round bye? Like, I don't know if I'm just overthinking it but I CANNOT figure it out. :lol
> 
> There can only be 6 other teams that are in the tournament... right!?
> 
> DARK Order gets a bye, leaving a blank in their bracket opponent
> Young Bucks vs. Private Party - Winner advances
> 
> Team 4 vs. Team 5
> Team 6 vs. Team 7
> 
> If that is the case, it seems likely that a popular team will get left out. The Boricuas or Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy I imagine. Evans & Angelico have never won a match so they already seem like they're out.


If there's a 1st round bye unless they get fancy and have triple threats or fatal four ways, there can only be 7 teams. They probably could have done 15, but with the finals of this tournament happening on 10/30, their 5th episode, they don't have the time.

So of 7 teams, you pick from:

1. The Bucks
2. The Lucha Brothers
3.The Boricuas
4. SCU
5. Private Party
6. Dark Order
7. Best Friends
8. Angelico & Evans
9. A Boy and His Dinosaur

2 of those teams look like they could be out.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

some geeks here are funny :lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I forgot about it but that Wardlow vignette was pretty cheesey.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Sell Full Gear? Sell what?
> 
> Tickets? We've been over this before, but they would have sold out All Out without Mox vs. Omega. It's still the brand selling these shows. This show and promotion isn't going die if they don't shoehorn Mox vs. Jericho with a few weeks of build on this show.
> 
> And again, if you don't believe that Cody, the guy who has been one of the most over guys on their show, isn't a PPV quality main event, then AEW is screwed.


The company has no stars outside of Moxley and Jericho. They will need to utilize these two to the fullest extent once they go on TV. Everything they've done to generate buzz around the company will be for naught if they don't attract and maintain a large contingent of casual fans, and they do this by having their top stars as the featured attractions. AEW knows this, which is why Moxley and Jericho are their most advertised performers.

They need to build MJF up quickly, because he will be a massive star as well, and they need more starpower.

You're going to be disappointed if you expect to see Cody vs Jericho at Full Gear. Cody is quite clearly going to be the title challenger on the Philly show, not the PPV, where he will lose. I've told you and everyone else this would happen weeks ago.

But just for the fun of it, let's hear who you think will challenge Jericho on the Philly show, if not Cody.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Sell Full Gear? Sell what?
> 
> Tickets? We've been over this before, but they would have sold out All Out without Mox vs. Omega. It's still the brand selling these shows. This show and promotion isn't going die if they don't shoehorn Mox vs. Jericho with a few weeks of build on this show.
> 
> And again, if you don't believe that Cody, the guy who has been one of the most over guys on their show, isn't a PPV quality main event, then AEW is screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a 1st round bye unless they get fancy and have triple threats or fatal four ways, there can only be 7 teams. They probably could have done 15, but with the finals of this tournament happening on 10/30, their 5th episode, they don't have the time.
> 
> So of 7 teams, you pick from:
> 
> 1. The Bucks
> 2. The Lucha Brothers
> 3.The Boricuas
> 4. SCU
> 5. Private Party
> 6. Dark Order
> 7. Best Friends
> 8. Angelico & Evans
> 9. A Boy and His Dinosaur
> 
> 2 of those teams look like they could be out.


I´d say Lucha Bros will be kept out, unless they plan to have them lose to The Boricuas. Otherwise they´d be on an overkill collision course with The Young Bucks again.

Keep Angelico & Evans out to further advance their heel turn. #disrespected 

More likely though Best Friends for losing to Dark Order, which then technically just makes the match yesterday a QF match, but wrestling and logic....:cry2


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> Tony Khan is very excited about All Elite Wrestling and plans on doing some things that will become annual events.
> 
> All In and All Out both took place on Labor Day Weekend in the Sears Centre and Khan wants to keep that tradition going. He also stated that he wants the AEW show before Thanksgiving every year to take place in the Sears Center as well.
> 
> Khan stated that he grew up in Illinois and he loves the state. He wants to give the people in the Suburban Chicago area something that they can do every year before Thanksgiving. That is why he’s bringing AEW back to Chicago so soon in November.
> 
> He did not 100% confirm that All Out will continue to be in the Sears Center, but he did mention that he intends on keeping AEW’s Thanksgiving tradition in their already established home just outside of Chicago.


Certainly different. Labor Day PPV annually Chicago and then Thanksgiving TV show always at Sears Center. 

Cody mentioned they were looking at United Center, so that's probably why Tony wouldn't commit specifically to Sears Center for All Out going forward. 

I didn't know Tony grew up in Chicago either. Certainly explains things a bit.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> The company has no stars outside of Moxley and Jericho. They will need to utilize these two to the fullest extent once they go on TV. Everything they've done to generate buzz around the company will be for naught if they don't attract and maintain a large contingent of casual fans, and they do this by having their top stars as the featured attractions. AEW knows this, which is why Moxley and Jericho are their most advertised performers.
> 
> They need to build MJF up quickly, because he will be a massive star as well, and they need more starpower.
> 
> You're going to be disappointed if you expect to see Cody vs Jericho at Full Gear. Cody is quite clearly going to be the title challenger on the Philly show, not the PPV, where he will lose. I've told you and everyone else this would happen weeks ago.
> 
> But just for the fun of it, let's hear who you think will challenge Jericho on the Philly show, if not Cody.


You also told me and everyone else there was no chance Omega was going to lose PAC. So please stop pretending just because you predicted it, it’s set in stone.

As for who Jericho defends against in Philly, I don’t know. Might be CIMA, might be Jimmy Havoc, might be someone else. It’s a TV title defense. The freaking Rock once defended the WWF title against Road Dogg on Raw. You don’t need to blow your load on a TV when you still are building guys on your roster. You can give someone who’s more unknown in that spot and give them a chance to shine as opposed to blowing a PPV quality match already.

And let’s just say that everything you predict actually happens, this idea that they have to do Jericho vs. Moxley already for this PPV to work is laughable. Again, if you truly believe that, then you should stop watching now. Because AEW is screwed if only after few months in this is their only hope. Jericho vs. Cody is one of the biggest main events they can do with their current roster. And also, good chance on that same card they do Mox vs. Omega as well. The brand sells the show right now, not one guy.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> As for who Jericho defends against in Philly, I don’t know. Might be CIMA, might be Jimmy Havoc












Also, you can keep focusing on the Pac outcome, but I've been right about literally everything else. I still remember when all of you were adamant, for MONTHS, about that geek Spears beating Cody. I called it from the beginning.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Triple H also once defended the WWF title on an episode of Raw against freaking Taka Michinoku. It happens.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

my god some geeks makes it difficult to be a moxley fan 
the exact reason cody has been built strong is to fight Jericho at the next ppv. if you really think they are going to have cody vs Jericho on tv with barely any build up and have cody lose just like that then you are just delusional. 
JERICHO VS CODY will be on the ppv, its a ppv match and they don't need moxley vs omega to sell this ppv, they sold ppv before moxley was In this roster they will do fine without him in the main event for the title. 
also a lot of people predicted a lot of things right stop acting like a kid.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Also, you can keep focusing on the Pac outcome, but I've been right about literally everything else. I still remember when all of you were adamant, for MONTHS, about that geek Spears beating Cody. I called it from the beginning.


Ah, thank you for confirming why I should no longer take you seriously.

"Well I got this one thing wrong but I got this other thing right!"

So?

Does that make you special? Does that make your opinion more valid than someone elses? No. Congrats, you are like every other wrestling fan who will occasionally get things right and occasionally get thing wrong.

And since you keep skipping around it, I'll say it again. If you think they need to burn through Jericho vs. Cody on a show that's already sold out and that it couldn't headline a PPV because Mox vs. Jericho is the only option or it's gloom and doom for the company, stop watching now, because to you they're screwed. Whether they do what you predict or not, if you really believe that, this company is screwed.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho vs. Cody and Jericho vs. Pac could both headline a PPV easily. As for a TV defense, CIMA could be a decent choice perhaps, or Christopher Daniels maybe.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

@TD Stinger I can’t even with one track, one-note posters anymore

Opinion stated as fact.

Just ignore list the bunch of em mate, you’ll find this a better place


----------



## shandcraig

He has been showing up at big events in different gimmick themed charcters since the start of his njow run


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Asuka842 said:


> Jericho vs. Cody and Jericho vs. Pac could both headline a PPV easily. As for a TV defense, CIMA could be a decent choice perhaps, or Christopher Daniels maybe.


The only problem with Jericho vs Pac is that it would be heel vs heel and heel vs heel can be hard to get over.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Matthew Castillo said:


> The only problem with Jericho vs Pac is that it would be heel vs heel and heel vs heel can be hard to get over.


With the pop Jericho got last night, I’m not so sure he’s a full-blown heel. He really could go either way. One more gimmick like The List, he has the fans eating out of his hand. 

But I think they’re going to tie up PAC with Page for a little while now anyway.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Jericho renames the Codebreaker the Cody-Breaker during their feud. 

I don't think PAC vs Jericho would work all that well right now. 

With the title supposed to mean something, I don't support the idea of lower card wrestlers getting title shots either. Cody has the best record to have "earned" the title shot being 2-0-1 in singles action. He'll probably be 3-0-1 after his Guevara match on October 2nd. 

So the way I'd book the promised title matches in Philly and Baltimore - Cody vs Jericho in Philly ends with a Spears run-in. Cody says he's finished with Spears - that obviously won't be the case. Cody then gets a new match against Jericho for Full Gear three weeks later. Also Spears vs MJF could be booked out of this as MJF could make the save for his Rollercodester in Philly when Spears attacks.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Imagine calling Kenny Omega a jobber. Vince really did more damage to wrestling than we thought.


----------



## virus21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm not saying do Jericho vs. Pac right now. But he just beat Kenny in convincing fashion, so with more build and the rigĥt story, it's a logical match for the future.


----------



## imthegame19

Asuka842 said:


> I'm not saying do Jericho vs. Pac right now. But he just beat Kenny in convincing fashion, so with more build and the rigĥt story, it's a logical match for the future.


They gave Pac the win. So when Adam Page beats Pac at Full Gear. He will rebound with a meaningful win after losing to Jericho. Since now if Page can beat Pac when Omega couldn't it's a big win for Page.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hopefully Jericho renames the Codebreaker the Cody-Breaker during their feud.
> 
> I don't think PAC vs Jericho would work all that well right now.
> 
> With the title supposed to mean something, I don't support the idea of lower card wrestlers getting title shots either. Cody has the best record to have "earned" the title shot being 2-0-1 in singles action. He'll probably be 3-0-1 after his Guevara match on October 2nd.
> 
> So the way I'd book the promised title matches in Philly and Baltimore - Cody vs Jericho in Philly ends with a Spears run-in. Cody says he's finished with Spears - that obviously won't be the case. Cody then gets a new match against Jericho for Full Gear three weeks later. Also Spears vs MJF could be booked out of this as MJF could make the save for his Rollercodester in Philly when Spears attacks.


I don't like Spears/MJF match. MJF is still heel when Cody not with him. So if he branches off into his own feud. I don't think it works heel vs heel. I'd do same thing with Spears but have him feud with Dustin(after he makes the save for Cody). They can have MJF have his own feud with someone like Kip Sabian, Darby Allin or Janela. Then do segments with Cody and come out in his corner for matches still. To keep their thing going rather then him wrestling someone like Spears in heel vs heel with Cody not around.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Imagine calling Kenny Omega a jobber. Vince really did more damage to wrestling than we thought.


I was at All Out and some idiots were calling PAC a jobber and couldn't believe "this jobber" beat Omega. Smh.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just going to say this now. If you've "cooled off of AEW" or "want to support/love AEW but..." and All Out didn't do you in, then it's not the promotion for you. Which is fine, you like what you like but then stop coming into PPV threads derailing the discussion and enjoyment of others who do like what AEW is offering them just so you can garner attention. If you truly don't like what AEW is giving, there are a plethora of other alternatives to watch besides WWE or AEW. Go and support them because they need it.

Then again, that's just being a wrestling fan 8*D


----------



## MyMelody

I can ignore the no selling and and ridiculous spots because to be fair it is entertaining in its own way, but people standing around for a few seconds “drunk stepping” waiting for a move will forever be the most off putting thing in wrestling to me. It happened on numerous occasions at all out, and it just looks stupid. Same as it does in ever other promotion.


----------



## MyMelody

WINNING said:


> Just going to say this now. If you've "cooled off of AEW" or "want to support/love AEW but..." and All Out didn't do you in, then it's not the promotion for you. Which is fine, you like what you like but then stop coming into PPV threads derailing the discussion and enjoyment of others who do like what AEW is offering them just so you can garner attention. If you truly don't like what AEW is giving, there are a plethora of other alternatives to watch besides WWE or AEW. Go and support them because they need it.
> 
> Then again, that's just being a wrestling fan <img src="http://i.imgur.com/VLSwhzA.png" border="0" alt="" title="8*D" class="inlineimg" />


Says the guy who was repeatedly saying fuck you to a retired man because of your self imposed expectation. People troll the WWE forum, the AEW forum, that’s what happens on the internet.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> I was at All Out and some idiots were calling PAC a jobber and couldn't believe "this jobber" beat Omega. Smh.


Yeah, imagine that - the wider audience doesn't share the same view of pro wrestling that the 12 people who post here do. Shocking! Who could have ever guessed?!

Pac is a geek, as I stated. It's not at all surprising that the fans don't respect him, given that he has no talent. The casuals will care about him even less.

Absolute crickets during his entrance, and go away heat during the match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Yeah, imagine that - the wider audience doesn't share the same view of pro wrestling that the 12 people who post here do. Shocking! Who could have ever guessed?!
> 
> Pac is a geek, as I stated. It's not at all surprising that the fans don't respect him, given that he has no talent. The casuals will care about him even less.
> 
> Absolute crickets during his entrance, and go away heat during the match.


How do you make the leap to 'a wider audience' from 'some idiots'? Most of the other several thousand in attendance seemed to enjoy the match quite a bit. You've got it quite a bit backwards, which obviously doesn't suit your narrative. Go away.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> How do you make the leap to 'a wider audience' from 'some idiots'? Most of the other several thousand in attendance seemed to enjoy the match quite a bit. You've got it quite a bit backwards, which obviously doesn't suit your narrative. Go away.


He received crickets during his entrance.

Most people wanted Omega to win the match. You could hear a "jesus fucking chirst, this geek actually won" groan at the conclusion of the match.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> How do you make the leap to 'a wider audience' from 'some idiots'? Most of the other several thousand in attendance seemed to enjoy the match quite a bit. You've got it quite a bit backwards, which obviously doesn't suit your narrative. Go away.


Don't feed the troll


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Yeah, imagine that - the wider audience doesn't share the same view of pro wrestling that the 12 people who post here do. Shocking! Who could have ever guessed?!
> 
> Pac is a geek, as I stated. It's not at all surprising that the fans don't respect him, given that he has no talent. The casuals will care about him even less.
> 
> Absolute crickets during his entrance, and go away heat during the match.


There was no go away heat during the match, keep trolling though.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

From what I've observed, most people came out of that match impressed by Pac if anything. And you keep building him up and see where it goes.

Whenever someone tries to say "the general audience won't except so and so or this or that" they usually end up with egg on their face by the end.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> He received crickets during his entrance.
> 
> Most people wanted Omega to win the match. You could hear a "jesus fucking chirst, this geek actually won" groan at the conclusion of the match.


See, this right here is why hallucinogens are illegal.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Leave the guy alone, he can't accept the fact that the crowd didn't give a fuck about the fact that Moxley wasn't there and that once the show started everybody forgot about him.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> See, this right here is why hallucinogens are illegal.


What's the point? People like you clearly still find a way to get their hands on them, as evidenced by your posts here.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Leave the guy alone, he can't accept the fact that the crowd didn't give a fuck about the fact that Moxley wasn't there and that once the show started everybody forgot about him.


Interest in All Out vs Double or Nothing. Quite a big drop. I wonder what was missing?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Interest in All Out vs Double or Nothing. Quite a big drop. I wonder what was missing?


Funny how you posted a picture of WWE fans googling when Moxley appeared and didn't bought or payed attention to the show to begin with.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Funny how you posted a picture of WWE fans googling when Moxley appeared and didn't bought or payed attention to the show to begin with.


There was more interest going into DON, too. That red dot is the interest up until May 25, the night of the event.

The highest point is the week after, because everyone was talking about his debut. To say that they didn't buy the show is false. There were at least 15K replay buys added because of that debut, which pushed the final number to 113K.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW might need to choose between Sadie and Bea. Bea completely no-sold Gibbs during the CBR and some rumors have there a physical altercation between the two backstage because of it.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://mobile.twitter.com/socaluncensored/status/1168237455771783168

So if this is to be believed aew is not planning on coming out to the West Coast until 2020.


----------



## validreasoning

Definitely massive drop off in interest compared to DON at least online and social media.

20k+ searches on Google that night and next day and 127k tweets for show on twitter with 16k for Jericho.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/socaluncensored/status/1168237455771783168
> 
> So if this is to be believed aew is not planning on coming out to the West Coast until 2020.


Nothing really wrong with that though, it's not like that's a whole year away. We're already in September.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Definitely massive drop off in interest compared to DON at least online and social media.
> 
> 20k+ searches on Google that night and next day and 127k tweets for show on twitter with 16k for Jericho.


I was certain All Out would do more buys than DON, but now it looks like that may not be the case. Even the CM Punk hype didn't help much.

The show seemed to completely die the moment Moxley pulled out.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/socaluncensored/status/1168237455771783168
> 
> So if this is to be believed aew is not planning on coming out to the West Coast until 2020.


Well they have announced shows out until mid Nov and suppose to be taking a break around Christmas they only have a few weeks unaccounted for and outside of Chicago they haven't even left the East Coast yet really. So it's not a surprise. 2020 isn't that far away.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> There was more interest going into DON, too. That red dot is the interest up until May 25, the night of the event.
> 
> *The highest point is the week after,* because everyone was talking about his debut. To say that they didn't buy the show is false. There were at least 15K replay buys added because of that debut, which pushed the final number to 113K.


I did a research between the 19 of may and the 31 of may and guess what ?

The highest point is the 26 of may so a day after and you know why ?

Because there is Something called "jet lag" so when it 8pm in the US, it's actually past midnight in other cowntries.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AverageJoe9 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/socaluncensored/status/1168237455771783168
> 
> So if this is to be believed aew is not planning on coming out to the West Coast until 2020.


Jan/Feb 2020 is close really. I mean television starts October and locations basically announced through November now with the return to Sears meaning they're still on the Mid-West and East coast. I could see Cali, LV, AZ, Texas during the post-New Year cold months.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> I was certain All Out would do more buys than DON, but now it looks like that may not be the case. Even the CM Punk hype didn't help much.
> 
> The show seemed to completely die the moment Moxley pulled out.


You're trying too hard now.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I did a research between the 19 of may and the 31 of may and guess what ?
> 
> The highest point is the 26 of may so a day after and you know why ?
> 
> Because there is Something called "jet lag" so when it 8pm in the US, it's actually past midnight in other cowntries.


The highest point is May 26 even if you only look at US and Canada, bud.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> You're trying too hard now.


What's your revised prediction for the PPV buys in light of these facts?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> The highest point is May 26 even if you only look at US and Canada, bud.


No no no no no it's for ALL THE COUNTRIES


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Here.... Orange will make it all better


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> No no no no no it's for ALL THE COUNTRIES


Yes, the highest point is May 26 for every country. This has already been established.

The real question - why do you think there was such little interest in All Out compared to DON?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Yes, the highest point is May 26 for every country. *This has already been established.*
> 
> The real question - why do you think there was such little interest in All Out compared to DON?


Tatatata no no no>

Don't try to change the subject here XD

To show that Moxley is life and Moxley is Truth you said that because of him the highest point of interest was the week after.

But sadly for you that's not the case because the highest point of interest was the next day on the mourning.

PS : you have balls to say that (part in big) when 3 post ago you said that i was wrong


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Tatatata no no no>
> 
> Don't try to change the subject here XD
> 
> To show that Moxley is life and Moxley is Truth you said that because of him the highest point of interest was the week after.
> 
> But sadly for you that's not the case because the highest point of interest was the next day on the mourning.


Of course it was the day after. Everyone was talking about him the day after. This is what added 15K replay buys to push the final number to 113K.

Why did All Out have a big drop off in interest compared to DON, despite setting records in terms of ticket demand? Also, what match was announced the day before that ticket demand record was set?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Of course it was the day after. *Everyone was talking about him the day after.* This is what added 15K replay buys to push the final number to 113K.
> 
> Why did All Out have a big drop off in interest compared to DON, despite setting records in terms of ticket demand? Also, what match was announced the day before that ticket demand record was set?


For fuck sake….

when the show started it was already the 26 of may for half of the fucking world, do you get that ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> For fuck sake….
> 
> when the show started it was already the 26 of may for half of the fucking world, do you get that ?


That's not how it works, bud. It defaults to the time zone difference from UTC to current locale.

Why was there such a big drop off in interest for All Out? Come on, spit it out. You know the answer.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

When is Meltzer dropping the PPV buys?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> When is Meltzer dropping the PPV buys?


Probably next week.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

As far as the drop-off argument I'd reckon it has less to do with Moxley falling out and more to do with maybe some folk seen the product and just weren't interested. Thats not to say Moxley isn't a draw for them. But if Moxley was as important as @AEWMoxley thinks seems like the graph for All Out would've had a lot of interest, only to plummet once he pulled out.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> As far as the drop-off argument I'd reckon it has less to do with Moxley falling out and more to do with maybe some folk seen the product and just weren't interested. Thats not to say Moxley isn't a draw for them. But if Moxley was as important as @AEWMoxley thinks seems like the graph for All Out would've had a lot of interest, only to plummet once he pulled out.


That's not how it works, though. Every event, literally every single one, from MMA, to football, to wrestling, to boxing, etc., has its peak on the day of. That's not really surprising. Most of the people who watch will always Google the event on the day of.

Of course people weren't interested. The biggest star on the roster was no longer part of the event.

Not only did interest plummet, but so did secondary market ticket prices immediately in the 24-48 hours after he pulled out.

Looks like Meltzer was right once again about Moxley's drawing power.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Gonna love every laugh if this show ends up having a bigger/similar buyrate.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> That's not how it works, bud. It defaults to the time zone difference from UTC to current locale.
> 
> Why was there such a big drop off in interest for All Out? Come on, spit it out. You know the answer.


At what time did the show started ? the preshow at 7pm and the main show at 8pm.

The main show lasted 3 hours 47min and 31s , which means that it was 23:47 when the was over….

Strangely it's damn pretty close to midnight….


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> At what time did the show started ? the preshow at 7pm and the main show at 8pm.
> 
> The main show lasted 3 hours 47min and 31s , which means that it was 23:47 when the was over….
> 
> Strangely it's damn pretty close to midnight….


Let's use the US as an example, since we know most of the PPV buys for DON came from the US. The most interest was on May 26.










Same thing for Canada.










Same thing for Mexico.










In conclusion, your argument looks weak.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Gonna love every laugh if this show ends up having a bigger/similar buyrate.


What will you do if it's lower?


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> What will you do if it's lower?


I'll give Mox more credit.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> I'll give Mox more credit.


Fair enough. But yeah I don't think if there is a drop off it'll be anything notable.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

EDIT


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Gonna love every laugh if this show ends up having a bigger/similar buyrate.


Google searches tend to be fairly well correlated to PPV buys in wrestling, MMA, boxing, etc. 

Let's not forget that FFTF had fewer Google searches than Fyter Fest, which resulted in lower viewership. I wonder what the difference was between those two cards. Was there anyone missing from FFTF? Can someone refresh my memory?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Let's use the US as an example, since we know most of the PPV buys for DON came from the US. The most interest was on May 26.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing for Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing for Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In conclusion, your argument looks weak.


You're more dumb that i thought....


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> You're more dumb that i thought....


You're so distraught by these facts, for whatever reason, that you've resorted to illogical arguments and personal attacks, when in reality, as an AEW fan, you should be happy that you've got a big star on your side. He may have missed All Out, but he'll be back. No need for you to be upset.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It was a huge mistake to put a relatively unknown Adam Page in the main event. Moxley pulling out may have hurt as well. It's also possible that many people have sampled the product and don't feel it's for them. Whatever the case may be, I hope they rebound from this.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

putting some geeks on ignore doesn't work because you can still read his idiotic posts when people quote him....


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> It was a huge mistake to put a relatively unknown Adam Page in the main event. Moxley pulling out may have hurt as well. It's also possible that many people have sampled the product and don't feel it's for them. Whatever the case may be, I hope they rebound from this.


I think ultimately they'll be fine. But I do think eventually they will be forced to lower PPV prices dramatically.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> It was a huge mistake to put a relatively unknown Adam Page in the main event. Moxley pulling out may have hurt as well. It's also possible that many people have sampled the product and don't feel it's for them. Whatever the case may be, I hope they rebound from this.


But they announced the Orange Cassidy signing in time to pique interest for his debut ...


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I think ultimately they'll be fine. But I do think eventually they will be forced to lower PPV prices dramatically.


I don't think that's the answer. People are willing to pay if there is intrigue. We saw that at DON.

First and foremost they need to create big stars. People aren't going to pay $50 if you don't have any big names. They've already got Moxley and Jericho, but Jericho won't be around much longer. Like I've been saying for a while, they need to elevate MJF quickly. The guy clearly has massive potential, and will undoubtedly be a big star. Beyond that, I don't see anyone else currently on the roster that has that kind of potential. The Elite don't draw and I doubt they ever will. Moxley and MJF can carry the company for the next few years, but it would be nice if they can find at least one more performer of that caliber. I don't follow any other promotions, so I don't know who's out there, but they need another super charismatic guy who can cut promos.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> putting some geeks on ignore doesn't work because you can still read his idiotic posts when people quote him....


Sorry >


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> But they announced the Orange Cassidy signing in time to pique interest for his debut ...


I have absolutely no idea what they're doing with their undercard. They should have been trying to sign the best available free agents, both in terms of guys with starpower and newer guys, that may or may not be known on the indys, that have national upside, have the ability to cut a promo and look like wrestlers. They also should have been looking to buy guys out of their contracts, the Khans have the money to do it. They got the worst of the worst, guys like Best Friends, Dark Order, Orange Cassidy, Joey Janela, etc, are not going to cut it, at best those guys are low midcarders. I just have to believe if they got their hands on guys like Killer Kross, Ryback, Johnny Impact, Jacob Fatu, Sami Callihan, guys like that, be it be signing them outright, buying their contracts out, or talent trading, then we wouldn't be having this issue. They might have blown their chance already and it's a shame.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> You're so distraught by these facts, for whatever reason, that you've resorted to illogical arguments and personal attacks, when in reality, as an AEW fan, you should be happy that you've got a big star on your side. He may have missed All Out, but he'll be back. No need for you to be upset.


Dude just think a little, please.

When a show end just before midnight it's normal that people keep talking about it after midnight (the next day).

What your graphics shows is that people kept talking about for a few hours after the show but at 6am the highest point of interest was already passed


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> I don't think that's the answer. People are willing to pay if there is intrigue. We saw that at DON.
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost they need to create big stars. People aren't going to pay $50 if you don't have any big names. They've already got Moxley and Jericho, but Jericho won't be around much longer. Like I've been saying for a while, they need to elevate MJF quickly. The guy clearly has massive potential, and will undoubtedly be a big star. Beyond that, I don't see anyone else currently on the roster that has that kind of potential. The Elite don't draw and I doubt they ever will. Moxley and MJF can carry the company for the next few years, but it would be nice if they can find at least one more performer of that caliber. I don't follow any other promotions, so I don't know who's out there, but they need another super charismatic guy who can cut promos.


I just think in the future offering it a lower price will just be the best move. Like say $29.99. Because while I don't think interest will die in the promotion, I do think the "we have to support this by buying the PPVs" will eventually die out as they become more established.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

so Kenny Omega ( the guy whose character revolves around being the Ace and is on a redemption to be so ) is a jobber, cody isn't worth of headlining a ppv and his match vs Jericho should be put on tv, pac is a geek. this is ridiculous :lol 
and just show why wrestling fans are out of touch maybe more than vince. :lol


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> so Kenny Omega ( the guy whose character revolves around being the Ace and is on a redemption to be so ) is a jobber, cody isn't worth of headlining a ppv and his match vs Jericho should be put on tv, pac is a geek. this is ridiculous :lol
> and just show why wrestling fans are out of touch maybe more than vince. :lol


People are stuck on WWE ways of booking pro-wrestling. It is what it is. AEW isn't for them yet they come to the threads to bait people with terrible takes. I added like 5 guys to the ignore list since the show started.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Dude just think a little, please.
> 
> When a show end just before midnight it's normal that people keep talking about it after midnight (the next day).
> 
> What your graphics shows is that people kept talking about for a few hours after the show but at 6am the highest point of interest was already passed


"Talking"? We're talking about Google searches. We're not talking about Twitter, where people discuss the event with one another. People search Google to either see what happened or to see how they can watch it. The 15K replay buys support this statement.

Why the big drop off in All Out interest?


----------



## Aedubya

Hold on, Nyla Rose is a man!?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> People are stuck on WWE ways of booking pro-wrestling. It is what it is. AEW isn't for them yet they come to the threads to bait people with terrible takes. I added like 5 guys to the ignore list since the show started.


it's ridiculous you have retarded ideas like putting moxley/omega on tv and cody/jericho on tv just to rush into Jericho vs moxley at full gear just to have Jericho lose the title to mox one month after the tv show start...
absolutely ridiculous :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People talking about Mox and Jericho and Page and Kenny and google search.....

........

....

and I’m like ‘more Luchasaurus’ please

Edit: oh, and @patpat is 100% right - having to constantly read quotes from people on my ignore list is the pits. Something should be done about that



V-Trigger said:


> People are stuck on WWE ways of booking pro-wrestling. It is what it is. AEW isn't for them yet they come to the threads to bait people with terrible takes. I added like 5 guys to the ignore list since the show started.


You’re telling me.

My feed looks like ‘sane person’ ‘ignore’ ‘ignore’ ‘ignore’ ‘ignore’ ‘sane person’

I’m continuously stuck in half a conversation - until one of the sane people quotes an ignore post - then I’m like ‘ahhhhhh’


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> Hold on, Nyla Rose is a man!?


No. She is a transgender woman. People are just being assholes so they call her a man.


----------



## validreasoning

The XL 2 said:


> Saintpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they announced the Orange Cassidy signing in time to pique interest for his debut ...
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what they're doing with their undercard. They should have been trying to sign the best available free agents, both in terms of guys with starpower and newer guys, that may or may not be known on the indys, that have national upside, have the ability to cut a promo and look like wrestlers. They also should have been looking to buy guys out of their contracts, the Khans have the money to do it. They got the worst of the worst, guys like Best Friends, Dark Order, Orange Cassidy, Joey Janela, etc, are not going to cut it, at best those guys are low midcarders. I just have to believe if they got their hands on guys like Killer Kross, Ryback, Johnny Impact, Jacob Fatu, Sami Callihan, guys like that, be it be signing them outright, buying their contracts out, or talent trading, then we wouldn't be having this issue. They might have blown their chance already and it's a shame.
Click to expand...

Shahid Khan has a ton of money but their is a limit on what he will spend as regards AEW. Budget is likely around $100m first year (just complete guess) and the contracts of Jericho, Cody, bucks, Omega and mox probably ate into most of that.

Not sure those guys you list would make much of difference in terms of overall interest with maybe exception of Ryback but would Morrison or Ryback be ok as prelim or lower midcard status? I think they would want to come in and be top guys quickly which probably isn't happening


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what they're doing with their undercard. They should have been trying to sign the best available free agents, both in terms of guys with starpower and newer guys, that may or may not be known on the indys, that have national upside, have the ability to cut a promo and look like wrestlers. They also should have been looking to buy guys out of their contracts, the Khans have the money to do it. They got the worst of the worst, guys like Best Friends, Dark Order, Orange Cassidy, Joey Janela, etc, are not going to cut it, at best those guys are low midcarders. I just have to believe if they got their hands on guys like Killer Kross, Ryback, Johnny Impact, Jacob Fatu, Sami Callihan, guys like that, be it be signing them outright, buying their contracts out, or talent trading, then we wouldn't be having this issue. They might have blown their chance already and it's a shame.


The benefactor/owner being a billionaire doesn’t mean he’s willing to put a billion dollars into this venture. You don’t get rich throwing away money. AEW, without a doubt, has a budget and goals/projections to meet with hard dates on those.

You don’t get a TV deal without a business plan of some sort. You have to show you’re not a fly-by-night vanity project that might go away if the billionaire loses interest in his new toy.

You’ve also got the Elite as partners, and most likely their share is directly related not only to revenue but also expenses — if you spent $500K to make $100K, that hurts their pockets. 

The most telling decision this company has made that we know about is not providing insurance and employee benefits to the wrestlers ... except for themselves (yeah, because they have office duties, like Kenny Omega is working 9-5 during the week lol ... and because you’re much more likely to get a paper cut than get hurt in the ring).

That sent a very clear message: there’s the “us” in the Elite and the “them” on the rest of the roster. They could have tried to change the game for the good, but they determined better to pocket that money and split it up among themselves rather than spread it around to take care of the wrestlers. Imagine the edge in talent acquisition they’d get if they offered full benefits (insurance/retirement/etc.) — even the top guys might leave WWE for comparable money if they would get taken care of by AEW.

After the top tier of the roster, they seem to have gone after friends and family (Dustin) and gone on the cheap rather than seek out the top talent. I’d like to see an explanation for that approach that doesn’t come down to ‘these guys are cheaper, more money for us!!’


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> People talking about Mox and Jericho and Page and Kenny and google search.....
> 
> ........
> 
> ....
> 
> and I’m like ‘more Luchasaurus’ please
> 
> Edit: oh, and @patpat is 100% right - having to constantly read quotes from people on my ignore list is the pits. Something should be done about that


I had to put him on the ignore list…..

He started to make me loose faith in mankind.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Saintpat said:


> The benefactor/owner being a billionaire doesn’t mean he’s willing to put a billion dollars into this venture. You don’t get rich throwing away money. AEW, without a doubt, has a budget and goals/projections to meet with hard dates on those.
> 
> You don’t get a TV deal without a business plan of some sort. You have to show you’re not a fly-by-night vanity project that might go away if the billionaire loses interest in his new toy.
> 
> You’ve also got the Elite as partners, and most likely their share is directly related not only to revenue but also expenses — if you spent $500K to make $100K, that hurts their pockets.
> 
> The most telling decision this company has made that we know about is not providing insurance and employee benefits to the wrestlers ... except for themselves (yeah, because they have office duties, like Kenny Omega is working 9-5 during the week lol ... and because you’re much more likely to get a paper cut than get hurt in the ring).
> 
> That sent a very clear message: there’s the “us” in the Elite and the “them” on the rest of the roster. They could have tried to change the game for the good, but they determined better to pocket that money and split it up among themselves rather than spread it around to take care of the wrestlers. Imagine the edge in talent acquisition they’d get if they offered full benefits (insurance/retirement/etc.) — even the top guys might leave WWE for comparable money if they would get taken care of by AEW.
> 
> After the top tier of the roster, they seem to have gone after friends and family (Dustin) and gone on the cheap rather than seek out the top talent. I’d like to see an explanation for that approach that doesn’t come down to ‘these guys are cheaper, more money for us!!’


Nice one spinning that narrative

If you’re exclusive with them, you get benefits. But less dates, which ultimately means less money

If you choose to do a thousand indies, you are a TRUE independent contractor - ie> sort it yourself - the way it should be. 

The problem has always been ‘independent contractor’ status in WWE when you also have exclusivity. The two don’t mix



rbl85 said:


> I had to put him on the ignore list…..
> 
> He started to make me loose faith in mankind.


Mate... i do not blame you one bit

There’s only so much you can argue with a wall.

This forum is 10x better if you stick with the polite discord people. I don’t agree with everybody - but I like it when I discuss those differences with people willing to have a measured conversation


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

By the way, no shit DoN had initial higher interest compared to All Out. It was the first fucking show where AEW had nothing to base on prior while All Out came out months after people had an idea of what AEW was trying to be with much better foresight.

Lol, I swear people try to ignore context to pull out whatever bullshit they need to retort.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> By the way, no shit DoN had initial higher interest compared to All Out. It was the first fucking show where AEW had nothing to base on prior while All Out came out months after people had an idea of what AEW was trying to be with much better foresight.
> 
> Lol, I swear people try to ignore context to pull out whatever bullshit they need to retort.


fucking this :lol


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nice one spinning that narrative
> 
> 
> 
> *If you’re exclusive with them, you get benefits. But less dates, which ultimately means less money*
> 
> 
> If you choose to do a thousand indies, you are a TRUE independent contractor - ie> sort it yourself - the way it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem has always been ‘independent contractor’ status in WWE when you also have exclusivity. The two don’t mix


Link to them saying that? Because all I've seen regarding health insurance is that only the elite and a select few wrestlers will get health insurance benefits. 

https://uproxx.com/prowrestling/aew-executives-cody-tony-khan-healthcare-for-wrestlers/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Link to them saying that? Because all I've seen regarding health insurance is that only the elite and a select few wrestlers will get health insurance benefits.
> 
> https://uproxx.com/prowrestling/aew-executives-cody-tony-khan-healthcare-for-wrestlers/


Its kinda already in that link you posted - some wrestlers, where the criteria is ‘unknown’

Later, if i remember correctly from an interview i’ll try to find, the criteria was ‘exclusivity’

You cannot be exclusive and be an independent contractor - therefore benefits


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> By the way, no shit DoN had initial higher interest compared to All Out. It was the first fucking show where AEW had nothing to base on prior while All Out came out months after people had an idea of what AEW was trying to be with much better foresight.
> 
> Lol, I swear people try to ignore context to pull out whatever bullshit they need to retort.


What "initial" interest? We're talking about _same day_ interest. Same day interest measured by Google searches is highly correlated to PPV buys/viewership, be it in boxing, MMA, or wrestling. One recent example that's relevant is Fyter Fest vs FFTF. Fyter Fest had more same day Google searches, and led to higher viewership.

There were also fewer people talking about All Out on Twitter than there were during DON.

The buy in show (on both TNT's channel and AEW's channel) has significantly fewer views than DON's buy in show did a couple of days after that event.

And, of course, secondary market tickets saw a massive drop in the 24-48 hours after the injury announcement.

Is there _any_ metric that All Out has done better in than DON, with the exception of the ticket demand way back on the day tickets went on sale? Any at all?

I don't understand why people choose to ignore facts. The facts are what they are. AEW has had plenty of good things going their way. Interest on the night of All Out is not one of them.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its kinda already in that link you posted - some wrestlers, where the criteria is ‘unknown’
> 
> 
> 
> Later, if i remember correctly from an interview i’ll try to find, the criteria was ‘exclusivity’
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot be exclusive and be an independent contractor - therefore benefits


No, its not really my link at all. That post makes it fairly clear that outside of those with office jobs only a handful if that will be getting benefits. Everything I've seen on this seems to make it clear that as of now insurance isn't really going to be something they offer. 

What you're saying about exclusive folk get health insurance I haven't heard them say or even imply. Though I could've missed it which is why I asked where they said that. I do think The Bucks and Cody really wanted to offer that. But I think that's something Tony shot down.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah - outside of those with office jobs, only a handful will get. We’re saying the same thing.

They have very few exclusive wrestlers outside the elite right now - Hangman, Kip, Havok, MJF, SCU seems to be the only ones - i’m sure that will grow, but they’re not giving medical to a Mox who is still doing dates everywhere.

I think it was a busted open interview - i’ll go listen around and post it


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Here.... Orange will make it all better


Damn son of a bitch, I cant believe I'm starting to like this Orange fucker :lol


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah - outside of those with office jobs, only a handful will get. We’re saying the same thing.
> 
> They have very few exclusive wrestlers outside the elite right now - Hangman, Kip, Havok, MJF, SCU seems to be the only ones - i’m sure that will grow, but they’re not giving medical to a Mox who is still doing dates everywhere.
> 
> I think it was a busted open interview - i’ll go listen around and post it


Whos exclusive and who's not is confusing. I know I've heard Mox and Omega have the rights to work in NJPW. But I was under the impression that the majority of talent would be exclusive come TV. That most of the roster was just allowed to work where they wanted until TV was happening.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I absolutely loved how the production team showed the videos on the titantron for the entrance themes before cutting to the feed of the stage itself before each match.

Was especially great on Kennys entrance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Whos exclusive and who's not is confusing. I know I've heard Mox and Omega have the rights to work in NJPW. But I was under the impression that the majority of talent would be exclusive come TV. That most of the roster was just allowed to work where they wanted until TV was happening.


Yah, it is confusing TBH

This is my opinion only:

Omega is exclusive but can do dates - but that is ‘scouting’ and ‘building relationships’ with other promotions as a VP + he runs women’s div - therefore office staff, therefore medical. 

Mox is an independent contractor, therefore only cover in an AEW ring

I hope everybodies’ contract status becomes more clear as time goes on - as I 100% expect them to give exclusive wrestlers medical. Would be shitty if they didn’t and it will deserve calling out

But by the same token, i understand not giving ‘independent contractors’ medical if they’re gonna do 3 indie dates a week on top of AEW (for example)


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Damn son of a bitch, I cant believe I'm starting to like this Orange fucker :lol


finally my bro, welcome to the cassidy bandwagon, we have some good orange here :laugh:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Damn son of a bitch, I cant believe I'm starting to like this Orange fucker :lol


....

Let HIM in!


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah, it is confusing TBH
> 
> This is my opinion only:
> 
> Omega is exclusive but can do dates - but that is ‘scouting’ and ‘building relationships’ with other promotions as a VP + he runs women’s div - therefore office staff, therefore medical.
> 
> Mox is an independent contractor, therefore only cover in an AEW ring
> 
> I hope everybodies’ contract status becomes more clear as time goes on - as I 100% expect them to give exclusive wrestlers medical. Would be shitty if they didn’t and it will deserve calling out
> 
> But by the same token, i understand not giving ‘independent contractors’ medical if they’re gonna do 3 indie dates a week on top of AEW (for example)


I just don't see everybody getting health insurance just because it'd probably be an arm and a leg. With the executive jobs you have kind of a loop hole to get reasonable healthcare. But I think they should try and go exclusive with everybody they reasonably can, especially Post Pac and Moxley incidents. I do understand he signed with NJPW first so they couldn't stop him. But both their big shows ended up losing a featured Omega match due to stuff going on with other promotions or due to an injury that occured elsewhere.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> What "initial" interest? We're talking about _same day_ interest. Same day interest measured by Google searches is highly correlated to PPV buys/viewership, be it in boxing, MMA, or wrestling. One recent example that's relevant is Fyter Fest vs FFTF. Fyter Fest had more same day Google searches, and led to higher viewership.
> 
> There were also fewer people talking about All Out on Twitter than there were during DON.
> 
> The buy in show (on both TNT's channel and AEW's channel) has significantly fewer views than DON's buy in show did a couple of days after that event.
> 
> And, of course, secondary market tickets saw a massive drop in the 24-48 hours after the injury announcement.
> 
> Is there _any_ metric that All Out has done better in than DON, with the exception of the ticket demand way back on the day tickets went on sale? Any at all?
> 
> I don't understand why people choose to ignore facts. The facts are what they are. AEW has had plenty of good things going their way. Interest on the night of All Out is not one of them.


Unless you're Meltzer or someone who has direct analytics, your guesstimations are no better than mine or anybody else's. You're trying to mask your disappointment of Moxley, not wrestling and PAC taking his place as an excuse to put down this show compared to DoN. Just because Google trends (which isn't the be all, end all measurement of the show) gives the notion that All Out had lower interest doesn't mean it's necessarily a bad thing, given the context.

Sheesh.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son of a bitch, I cant believe I'm starting to like this Orange fucker <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> finally my bro, welcome to the cassidy bandwagon, we have some good orange here <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Yeah I admit I thought at first it sucked but hes been creative lately and unique and so far I cant believe ...entertaining 
:cornette


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Yeah I admit I thought at first it sucked but hes been creative lately and unique and so far I cant believe ...entertaining
> :cornette


I always thought if he managed his gimmick correctly he can get over. he is fucking great in the ring, so he just can tone down the lazy part and limit it to his entrance and only use it to taunt his opponent ( a little bit like Naito). :ghost


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nice one spinning that narrative
> 
> If you’re exclusive with them, you get benefits. But less dates, which ultimately means less money
> 
> If you choose to do a thousand indies, you are a TRUE independent contractor - ie> sort it yourself - the way it should be.
> 
> The problem has always been ‘independent contractor’ status in WWE when you also have exclusivity. The two don’t mix


That’s not what they announced. They said only Vice Presidents get insurance and benefits.

Kenny Omega has worked outside dates and announced at least one more past the TV start-up time. He is not, by definition, exclusive. He IS a Vice President and has benefits and insurance.

We will see if everyone is free to book themselves whenever and wherever they see fit as this venture moves forward. I expect you’ll find that just like WWE, some uppercard guys will be offered exclusive contracts as independent contractors (without benefits) to wrestle only for AEW.

And you’re speaking out of turn as far as more dates = more money as we don’t know if it’s per-appearance (like TNA) or just $$$ for being part of AEW. If someone doesn’t get on TV or a PPV in November, are you stating that person doesn’t get a check from AEW?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Unless you're Meltzer or someone who has direct analytics, your guesstimations are no better than mine or anybody else's. You're trying to mask your disappointment of Moxley, not wrestling and PAC taking his place as an excuse to put down this show compared to DoN. Just because Google trends (which isn't the be all, end all measurement of the show) gives the notion that All Out had lower interest doesn't mean it's necessarily a bad thing, given the context.
> 
> Sheesh.


What do you think Google Trends measures? It measures the search interest relative to the highest point on the graph.

@validreasoning posted actual numbers earlier in the thread.

On top of all the metrics mentioned in my previous post, B/R Live and Fite TV had a drop in searches on the 31st compared to the May 25th as well.

I'm not masking anything. I literally predicted that All Out would do more buys than DON a couple of days before the event. 120K was my exact prediction. We all predicted that it would do more buys, and it looks like we were all probably wrong, including myself.

It is what it is.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I just don't see everybody getting health insurance just because it'd probably be an arm and a leg. With the executive jobs you have kind of a loop hole to get reasonable healthcare. But I think they should try and go exclusive with everybody they reasonably can, especially Post Pac and Moxley incidents. I do understand he signed with NJPW first so they couldn't stop him. But both their big shows ended up losing a featured Omega match due to stuff going on with other promotions or due to an injury that occured elsewhere.


And that’s why the WWE doesn’t give insurance and benefits to talent. But they do pay for operations (just stroke a check) and rehab and a lot of other things.

I don’t think we know right now if AEW is going to do the same things. Will be interesting to see.

I just know people have criticized WWE as if they were slave-drivers for the same practices, and now it’s just ‘well it doesn’t make financial sense for AEW.’ And you’re proposing exclusive contracts for AEW talent (as did many others after an injury cost them a big match) ... but unless those make the wrestlers employees with full benefits and insurance, it’s exactly the same thing many have vilified WWE for.

I’m just pointing out the hypocrisy — “WWE is a horrible corporation that treats independent contractors like slave labor,” whereas “AEW is a benevolent organization that is great for everyone and unfortunately has to make the exact same decisions WWE has made ... but they’re the good guys.”

It comes down to two companies run by billionaires who will make business decisions. Simple as that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> That’s not what they announced. They said only Vice Presidents get insurance and benefits.
> 
> Kenny Omega has worked outside dates and announced at least one more past the TV start-up time. He is not, by definition, exclusive. He IS a Vice President and has benefits and insurance.
> 
> We will see if everyone is free to book themselves whenever and wherever they see fit as this venture moves forward. I expect you’ll find that just like WWE, some uppercard guys will be offered exclusive contracts as independent contractors (without benefits) to wrestle only for AEW.
> 
> And you’re speaking out of turn as far as more dates = more money as we don’t know if it’s per-appearance (like TNA) or just $$$ for being part of AEW. *If someone doesn’t get on TV or a PPV in November, are you stating that person doesn’t get a check from AEW*?


Nope, I am saying if Jungle Boy decides to take 3 extra indie dates in the week with PWG, he pockets that extra cash.

If he goes exclusive, he can’t take those dates and can only work the 2 in his AEW contract (supposedly) and gets his rate (regardless if he performs or not)

Trade off is benefits vs the money from the 3 extra indie dates.

I’m sure each individual case will he unique based on what the talent wants.

Ps> i am agreeing though, if a talent is exclusive, they should get benefits / or get called out in shitty practices


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> And that’s why the WWE doesn’t give insurance and benefits to talent. But they do pay for operations (just stroke a check) and rehab and a lot of other things.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think we know right now if AEW is going to do the same things. Will be interesting to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I just know people have criticized WWE as if they were slave-drivers for the same practices, and now it’s just ‘well it doesn’t make financial sense for AEW.’ And you’re proposing exclusive contracts for AEW talent (as did many others after an injury cost them a big match) ... but unless those make the wrestlers employees with full benefits and insurance, it’s exactly the same thing many have vilified WWE for.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m just pointing out the hypocrisy — “WWE is a horrible corporation that treats independent contractors like slave labor,” whereas “AEW is a benevolent organization that is great for everyone and unfortunately has to make the exact same decisions WWE has made ... but they’re the good guys.”
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to two companies run by billionaires who will make business decisions. Simple as that.


Everything I've read indicates they'll cover injuries that happens on their watch. So that's at least on par with WWE standards. Idk how they'll handle eventual rehab issues and such. I'm really interested to see what the average salary is, though with them being a private company we probably won't get that. 

But the backstage stuff will be interesting. I was watching WhatCulture earlier and apparently they had their fight backstage fight between talents at All Out apparently Bea and Saddie got into it over a no sell


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I had to put him on the ignore list…..
> 
> He started to make me loose faith in mankind.


I have to say moreso then in WWE threads which this hasn't happened at all, I have to put over a dozen people on the Ignore list, I never seen so many people shit on everything a company does then in AEW PPV threads. Just beyond trolling, fine you don't like something but every little thing on a show that's just beyond trolling.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> I have to say moreso then in WWE threads which this hasn't happened at all, I have to put over a dozen people on the Ignore list, I never seen so many people shit on everything a company does then in AEW PPV threads. Just beyond trolling, fine you don't like something but every little thing on a show that's just beyond trolling.


What I hate the most is when you prove that the guy or girl is wrong and he or she bitch about something else and act like nothing happened


----------



## The Wood

WINNING said:


> Just going to say this now. If you've "cooled off of AEW" or "want to support/love AEW but..." and All Out didn't do you in, then it's not the promotion for you. Which is fine, you like what you like but then stop coming into PPV threads derailing the discussion and enjoyment of others who do like what AEW is offering them just so you can garner attention. If you truly don't like what AEW is giving, there are a plethora of other alternatives to watch besides WWE or AEW. Go and support them because they need it.
> 
> Then again, that's just being a wrestling fan <img src="http://i.imgur.com/VLSwhzA.png" border="0" alt="" title="8*D" class="inlineimg" />


This right here is some A-grade bullshit. Why can’t people review, criticize, comment or otherwise discuss AEW just because they don’t want to blow the whole product like you do? Should this be a rule in the WWE sections too? You can support other wrestling and still come in here and talk about how AEW is fucking up the best (and only) chance wrestling has really had in two decades. 



validreasoning said:


> Definitely massive drop off in interest compared to DON at least online and social media.
> 
> 20k+ searches on Google that night and next day and 127k tweets for show on twitter with 16k for Jericho.


That’s interesting. I would have thought the honeymoon period would have lasted longer and All Out buys would be up. If they’re not, I guess the PWG shit chases people off even quicker than I thought.


----------



## The Wood

looper007 said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put him on the ignore list…..
> 
> He started to make me loose faith in mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say moreso then in WWE threads which this hasn't happened at all, I have to put over a dozen people on the Ignore list, I never seen so many people shit on everything a company does then in AEW PPV threads. Just beyond trolling, fine you don't like something but every little thing on a show that's just beyond trolling.
Click to expand...

Come on. WWE, TNA, WCW and even modern ROH all get it much worse. It’d have to be between AEW and ECW as to which North American promotion has had the most blind positivity thrown into it.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> I have to say moreso then in WWE threads which this hasn't happened at all, I have to put over a dozen people on the Ignore list, I never seen so many people shit on everything a company does then in AEW PPV threads. Just beyond trolling, fine you don't like something but every little thing on a show that's just beyond trolling.


Is it really that many more people relentlessly shitting on AEW PPVs, or is it that you don't agree with the negative comments when it comes to AEW so it stands out more? Because WWE live threads are a lot more negative than the AEW live threads have been.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> This right here is some A-grade bullshit. Why can’t people review, criticize, comment or otherwise discuss AEW just because they don’t want to blow the whole product like you do? Should this be a rule in the WWE sections too? You can support other wrestling and still come in here and talk about how AEW is fucking up the best (and only) chance wrestling has really had in two decades.


Well, right off the bat you're going off the assumption that AEW is fucking up and taking it as fact. Even if you're proven to be right, which so far you are not, that won't be determined for quite some time. 

And ... your idea of discussing AEW seems to be coming in here to shit on virtually every fucking thing they do. Just because YOU don't like it, doesn't mean everybody else can't like it. Just because it doesn't fit YOUR vision of what a wrestling promotion should be doesn't mean it's bad or they're fucking up. The fact that most posters in this forum DO like what they're doing kind of suggests you're mostly full of shit. Arguing your point like everybody else is wrong, including they guys running it, and you're the only one who's right does not make for productive discussion. All it does is make you look rather trollish. And yes, @WINNING is absolutely right in that you people are in fact taking the enjoyment out of it for those of us who don't share your point of view. 

When all you can do is criticize, and that IS mostly all you and a handful of others do in here, then maybe it's time to find another product.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I paid for the show but that's cos I know their next PPV isn't till November. If they start doing a WWE and do PPVs every month or thereabouts, I don't know if I can justify paying that much every month. Maybe I'm spoiled cos of the WWE Network only costing like 12 bucks in NZ dollars (unfortunately not $9.99 here haha), but that price tag is hefty to me. Plus my interest had dropped when Mox got the infection, but I got pulled back in cos I didn't want to spend the entire show looking for reliable streams lol.

Also WWE gets shit on way more than AEW does. As somebody who hangs out in the live threads for Raw, SD and the PPVs, like 75% of the posts in those threads are shitting on the product. AEW gets so much more praise than WWE does :lol


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Everything I've read indicates they'll cover injuries that happens on their watch. So that's at least on par with WWE standards. Idk how they'll handle eventual rehab issues and such. I'm really interested to see what the average salary is, though with them being a private company we probably won't get that.
> 
> But the backstage stuff will be interesting. I was watching WhatCulture earlier and apparently they had their fight backstage fight between talents at All Out apparently Bea and Saddie got into it over a no sell


That last part is a little something (as in it’s not major) that they’ll need to figure out — if the locker room leaders are busy during the shows doing VP stuff when they aren’t wrestling, someone backstage has to take charge.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> I paid for the show but that's cos I know their next PPV isn't till November. If they start doing a WWE and do PPVs every month or thereabouts, I don't know if I can justify paying that much every month. Maybe I'm spoiled cos of the WWE Network only costing like 12 bucks in NZ dollars (unfortunately not $9.99 here haha), but that price tag is hefty to me. Plus my interest had dropped when Mox got the infection, but I got pulled back in cos I didn't want to spend the entire show looking for reliable streams lol.
> 
> Also WWE gets shit on way more than AEW does. As somebody who hangs out in the live threads for Raw, SD and the PPVs, like 75% of the posts in those threads are shitting on the product. AEW gets so much more praise than WWE does <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


The next ppv you'll get to see MOX (;


----------



## Jman55

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> This right here is some A-grade bullshit. Why can’t people review, criticize, comment or otherwise discuss AEW just because they don’t want to blow the whole product like you do? Should this be a rule in the WWE sections too? You can support other wrestling and still come in here and talk about how AEW is fucking up the best (and only) chance wrestling has really had in two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s interesting. I would have thought the honeymoon period would have lasted longer and All Out buys would be up. If they’re not, I guess the PWG shit chases people off even quicker than I thought.


How many times am I going to have to mention it's the arrogant holier than thou tone you use and not your points which if you had a better tone I'd love to debate with you as your points that you bury under it are good and interesting and worth discussing but you put up this style of post that just makes people ignore it and have been for a little while now.

If there are some things you dislike say it I have not praised everything I have seen I feel AEW have made a few mistakes even though I overall enjoy the product and I point these out (I have constantly said Page wasn't right for his position on All Out, debated Nyla winning at All Out, Very much disliked the Marko Stunt signing and the Librarian shit and clearly called out how the Dark Order has not been working even if I personally didn't hate the gimmick) but say it without the aggressive arrogant tone and discuss it pleasantly you might be surprised (though yes there will be the delusional marks they exist for every company you can't escape them the Fite chat for All Out had a really annoying one but don't let them dictate how you talk to ordinary fans)


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Is it really that many more people relentlessly shitting on AEW PPVs, or is it that you don't agree with the negative comments when it comes to AEW so it stands out more? Because WWE live threads are a lot more negative than the AEW live threads have been.


i am sorry rad when I come out here and see dozens of people shitting on the company throwing around transphobic comments instead of explainin why Nyla is a bad pic ( something other people have done), yes there are people relentlessly shitting on stuffs because that's what wrestling fans do.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> i am sorry rap when I come out here and see dozens of people shitting on the company throwing around transphobic comments instead of explainin why Nyla is a bad pic ( something other people have done), yes there are people relentlessly shitting on stuffs because that's what wrestling fans do.


Yeah but that's less shitting on AEW and more a "your putting transgenders in my wrestling" issue. But hell @Winning is very supportive of AEW, and even they are skeptical of if Nyla might be getting a "look at us we're progressive" push.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> i am sorry rad when I come out here and see dozens of people shitting on the company throwing around transphobic comments instead of explainin why Nyla is a bad pic ( something other people have done), yes there are people relentlessly shitting on stuffs because that's what wrestling fans do.


Yes pointing what you didn't like about the show is completly ok and normal but the problem is how some people on this forum are doing it.

But when you attack a company because they push a trans…..that's not right.

A guy (or girl ?) like Wood have some critics on AEW but it's most of the time constructive but some people are just here to critic when for some they didn't even watched the show.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah but that's less shitting on AEW and more a "your putting transgenders in my wrestling" issue. But hell @Winning is very supportive of AEW, and even they are skeptical of if Nyla might be getting a "look at us we're progressive" push.


you proved my point someone who is totally supportive of the company actually criticizes it and I have seen some actual critics of this choice that I agree with. 
but the majority of comments were stupid raging about aew having a trans and shitting on Nyla.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

It's simple. If you misgender Nyla, call her a man etc you're just being an asshole.

You can be supportive of trans people at the same time criticizing AEW for what looks like a cynical push of someone who is inexperienced and uninteresting for the sake of positive publicity 

As a wrestling fan, that sucks. As a supporter of trans people - hey, at least trans is popular enough nowadays that a corporation would do this for good publicity


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah but that's less shitting on AEW and more a "your putting transgenders in my wrestling" issue. But hell @Winning is very supportive of AEW, and even they are skeptical of if Nyla might be getting a "look at us we're progressive" push.


AEW never mentioned that she was a trans so…..


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> you proved my point someone who is totally supportive of the company actually criticizes it and I have seen some actual critics of this choice that I agree with.
> 
> but the majority of comments were stupid raging about aew having a trans and shitting on Nyla.


I agree a lot of the Nyla stuff was just rude. But outside of her and the inexplicable hate for Orange Cassidy. Most negative shit has legit criticism. But agree to disagree though


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> AEW never mentioned that she was a trans so…..


Cut it out, we know the deal with Nyla.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> It's simple. If you misgender Nyla, call her a man etc you're just being an asshole.
> 
> You can be supportive of trans people at the same time criticizing AEW for what looks like a cynical push of someone who is inexperienced and uninteresting for the sake of positive publicity
> 
> As a wrestling fan, that sucks. As a supporter of trans people - hey, at least trans is popular enough nowadays that a corporation would do this for* good publicity*


Good publicity ?

They never even once said that she a trans so stop….

There is a much better reason for her push, she's the only heel of the division.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Cut it out, we know the deal with Nyla.


I never knew until someone on this forum mentioned it that she was a trans so if AEW wanted us to know that she's a trans they did a very bad job.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

they put the title on Nyla because she is your typical monster giant heel. if Aja Kong or Awesome Kong were in better shape the title would be on either of them


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I never knew until someone on this forum mentioned it that she was a trans so if AEW wanted us to know that she's a trans they did a very bad job.


Again cut it out, Nyla being trans isn't a secret, it's this generations "you know Pat Patterson is gay". Hell her "Road to All Out" interview made it pretty damn obvious she was a trans woman. Unless you're going to play dumb and pretend you thought she was a lesbian and was worried on if a wrestling locker room would accept that.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Again cut it out, Nyla being trans isn't a secret, it's this generations "you know Pat Patterson is gay". Hell her "Road to All Out" interview made it pretty damn obvious she was a trans woman. Unless you're going to play dumb and pretend you thought she was a lesbian and was worried on if a wrestling locker room would accept that.


I didn't watched all the "road to" so….

But dude seriously if they wanted to push the fact that she is a trans you would have hear the commentators talk about it but no they never said a word about it.

And since DON i can assure that when they want you to know Something they talked about it, exemple :

Riho : They always (at every show) about the fact that although she is 22 years old, she's the most experienced wrestler on the women division because she wrestler since 9.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Well, right off the bat you're going off the assumption that AEW is fucking up and taking it as fact. Even if you're proven to be right, which so far you are not, that won't be determined for quite some time.
> 
> And ... your idea of discussing AEW seems to be coming in here to shit on virtually every fucking thing they do. Just because YOU don't like it, doesn't mean everybody else can't like it. Just because it doesn't fit YOUR vision of what a wrestling promotion should be doesn't mean it's bad or they're fucking up. The fact that most posters in this forum DO like what they're doing kind of suggests you're mostly full of shit. Arguing your point like everybody else is wrong, including they guys running it, and you're the only one who's right does not make for productive discussion. All it does is make you look rather trollish. And yes, @WINNING is absolutely right in that you people are in fact taking the enjoyment out of it for those of us who don't share your point of view.
> 
> When all you can do is criticize, and that IS mostly all you and a handful of others do in here, then maybe it's time to find another product.


Don't worry about it. I mean he could easily find other wrestling companies that would pique his interest and fit his standards of what "wrestling" he likes. That would be proactive and beneficial as a wrestling fan and the company (companies). So, of course, he won't do that and just comes in here to bait others.

He's just trying to get attention by acting contrarian while derailing any enjoyment people have for the company. Hell, I've talked with those who weren't fond of All Out or AEW in general but they weren't trying to push a narrative and shit on others who liked it. Just your typical AEWWE nonsense.

I expect a novel-like reply that no one will even read.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Yes pointing what you didn't like about the show is completly ok and normal but the problem is how some people on this forum are doing it.
> 
> But when you attack a company because they push a trans…..that's not right.
> 
> A guy (or girl ?) like Wood have some critics on AEW but it's most of the time constructive but some people are just here to critic when for some they didn't even watched the show.


Thanks for recognising that my criticisms aren't done to be destructive. I think it's easier for some people to just dismiss the person than the criticism. And the anti-trans shit is absolutely gross. Really glad to see people on the forum taking that line. 



Jman55 said:


> How many times am I going to have to mention it's the arrogant holier than thou tone you use and not your points which if you had a better tone I'd love to debate with you as your points that you bury under it are good and interesting and worth discussing but you put up this style of post that just makes people ignore it and have been for a little while now.
> 
> If there are some things you dislike say it I have not praised everything I have seen I feel AEW have made a few mistakes even though I overall enjoy the product and I point these out (I have constantly said Page wasn't right for his position on All Out, debated Nyla winning at All Out, Very much disliked the Marko Stunt signing and the Librarian shit and clearly called out how the Dark Order has not been working even if I personally didn't hate the gimmick) but say it without the aggressive arrogant tone and discuss it pleasantly you might be surprised (though yes there will be the delusional marks they exist for every company you can't escape them the Fite chat for All Out had a really annoying one but don't let them dictate how you talk to ordinary fans)


"How many times must _I_ mention it's your holier than thou..." Yeah, okay. 

I like you as a poster, and you have tried to discuss things in the past, but you can't take shots at someone for being arrogant when you bring that tone in yourself, lol. 



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Well, right off the bat you're going off the assumption that AEW is fucking up and taking it as fact. Even if you're proven to be right, which so far you are not, that won't be determined for quite some time.
> 
> And ... your idea of discussing AEW seems to be coming in here to shit on virtually every fucking thing they do. Just because YOU don't like it, doesn't mean everybody else can't like it. Just because it doesn't fit YOUR vision of what a wrestling promotion should be doesn't mean it's bad or they're fucking up. The fact that most posters in this forum DO like what they're doing kind of suggests you're mostly full of shit. Arguing your point like everybody else is wrong, including they guys running it, and you're the only one who's right does not make for productive discussion. All it does is make you look rather trollish. And yes, @WINNING is absolutely right in that you people are in fact taking the enjoyment out of it for those of us who don't share your point of view.
> 
> When all you can do is criticize, and that IS mostly all you and a handful of others do in here, then maybe it's time to find another product.


AEW is fucking up. As someone who wants wrestling _back_ on TV, I don't want it to get to the stage where I am proven right, because that could very well be too late. 

People can like AEW if they want to, but I can explain why it doesn't make sense or is going to turn off casual viewers. My vision for a promotion is for it to make sense and have fight psychology, because that's how wrestling draws. The more you make people suspend their disbelief, the less a promotion draws. It's just that simple. The fact that most people that still hang out on a wrestling forum seem to like it suggests absolutely nothing of a wider world. These are people who _still_ follow WWE, even when it is terrible.

If your enjoyment of something is influenced by whether other people enjoy it, then you are too easily influenced. AEW should try drawing some _influencers_, but they can usually think for themselves and will ask the uncomfortable questions that are making those with blind optimism squirm and call anyone who isn't completely on-board with everything they're doing a troll. 

I talk plenty about the positive aspects of AEW. I was telling everyone from day dot that this could be serious business because of who is running this, and I was TNT from the start. None of that has surprised me. I've predicted their sell-outs and my expectation for TV ratings (initially) have been _way_ higher than the soft-ball Meltzer seems to be projecting for them (a measely 700,000 -- I think it should be at least double). On-air, I have praised their signings of Jericho and JR. I have said that I see lots of potential in Page, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and MJF. Cody/Dustin was the best thing in wrestling this year other than the KENTA heel turn, and it's still very close. I like Daniels. That's what deserves to be praised. If I shit on virtually everything else, well, guess what? Virtually everything else is fucking shit. You can enjoy it, but it's fucking shit.



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> It's simple. If you misgender Nyla, call her a man etc you're just being an asshole.
> 
> You can be supportive of trans people at the same time criticizing AEW for what looks like a cynical push of someone who is inexperienced and uninteresting for the sake of positive publicity
> 
> As a wrestling fan, that sucks. As a supporter of trans people - hey, at least trans is popular enough nowadays that a corporation would do this for good publicity


This is a good post. Misgendering Nyla is shit. I don't understand their Women's Division at the moment. They tell me that women's wrestling is a big deal, but wasn't Shida vs. Riho the first one-on-one women's match they've had in four shows?



rbl85 said:


> AEW never mentioned that she was a trans so…..


This is true. AEW are generally pretty good about not being too loud about how wonderfully inclusive they are. That being said, I do think that they are looking to appeal to audiences that appreciate that. 

Representation is important. It's great they've got Nyla and are giving her chances. Whatever. They've done nothing to show that women's wrestling is actually important to them, other than have people tell us that it is. Personally, I'd rather they build up Nyla and crowned the first Women's Champion in a match between Tessa Blanchard and Gail Kim. I'm pretty sure you could snag them from TNA really easily.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I didn't watched all the "road to" so….
> 
> 
> 
> But dude seriously if they wanted to push the fact that she is a trans you would have hear the commentators talk about it but no they never said a word about it.
> 
> 
> 
> And since DON i can assure that when they want you to know Something they talked about it, exemple :
> 
> 
> 
> Riho : They always (at every show) about the fact that although she is 22 years old, she's the most experienced wrestler on the women division because she wrestler since 9.


Again you can keep playing this game, but it's no secret that Nyla is a trans woman. You should be talking to @winning about the rest as they're the one who think it's for PR points.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They want the story to be picked up without laying it out there. That's pretty obvious. That they don't jam "Nyla is trans" down your throat is part of the PR they want. Nyla is just a woman to them. That's great, philosophically. I can understand why people would be suspicious that it is exploitatitve in its own way. But if they push her at any other time are people going to be much different? Is it just because she's likely going to be the first champ? She might not even win, since Omega seems to be in love with Riho and it would be in-line with Gail Kim beating Awesome Kong for the first TNA Women's Title, and stealing that idea doesn't seem too farfetched. 

I'm fine with Nyla winning the Battle Royal. I was expecting Britt Baker and I'm glad they didn't go with her. I'm just critical of the idea they did a Battle Royal in the first place.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

See? Told ya. :mj4



RapShepard said:


> Again you can keep playing this game, but it's no secret that Nyla is a trans woman. You should be talking to @winning about the rest as they're the one who think it's for PR points.


This is why I am careful to not call myself an "AEW fan/fanboy/stan". I'm a wrestling fan first and I have no allegiance to any company. If I think a company does things well that I like, I will support it and give it credit/praise. If I think a company does things I don't like, I will criticize and call it out to where I may not support it overall.

There are many things about AEW that I like and other things that I don't like. For now, the positives have outweighed the negatives for me but that doesn't mean it will always be the case. I won't go into detail but I do think the Nyla Rose push is for PR brownie points although I can see Nyla is a hard worker who has potential if she improves on her work in the ring.

Again, I don't mind when people give good reasons in a well-mannered state about why they do/don't like AEW or their shows but trying to be an AEW, AEWWE, or WWE geek is futile and a waste of energy to take seriously.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> See? Told ya. :mj4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I am careful to not call myself an "AEW fan/fanboy/stan". I'm a wrestling fan first and I have no allegiance to any company. If I think a company does things well that I like, I will support it and give it credit/praise. If I think a company does things I don't like, I will criticize and call it out to where I may not support it overall.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many things about AEW that I like and other things that I don't like. For now, the positives have outweighed the negatives for me but that doesn't mean it will always be the case. I won't go into detail but I do think the Nyla Rose push is for PR brownie points although I can see Nyla is a hard worker who has potential if she improves on her work in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't mind when people give good reasons in a well-mannered state about why they do/don't like AEW or their shows but trying to be an AEW, AEWWE, or WWE geek is futile and a waste of energy to take seriously.


Nah get why you think what you do. Sure it could be the whole "well shes the only heel they have" and "she's a monster heel" angle. But thinking maybe just maybe they'd like to milk her being trans especially considering how they've been pushing how progressive they are, isn't an absurd speculation on your part. No different than thinking WWE wanted the brownie points of having women main event Mania, even if Becky was truly over enough to deserve it. Things can make borh kayfabe and business sense after all.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> See? Told ya. :mj4
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I am careful to not call myself an "AEW fan/fanboy/stan". I'm a wrestling fan first and I have no allegiance to any company. If I think a company does things well that I like, I will support it and give it credit/praise. If I think a company does things I don't like, I will criticize and call it out to where I may not support it overall.
> 
> There are many things about AEW that I like and other things that I don't like. For now, the positives have outweighed the negatives for me but that doesn't mean it will always be the case. I won't go into detail but I do think the Nyla Rose push is for PR brownie points although I can see Nyla is a hard worker who has potential if she improves on her work in the ring.
> 
> Again, I don't mind when people give good reasons in a well-mannered state about why they do/don't like AEW or their shows but trying to be an AEW, AEWWE, or WWE geek is futile and a waste of energy to take seriously.


You don't label yourself anything, but have no problem making up ridiculous labels for other people, no matter how many times they prove them foolish. 

Anyone who raises any criticism you don't share is an "AEWWE" fan, which is something you've made up and is very rarely, if ever, even demonstable in those criticisms.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Nah get why you think what you do. Sure it could be the whole "well shes the only heel they have" and "she's a monster heel" angle. But thinking maybe just maybe they'd like to milk her being trans especially considering how they've been pushing how progressive they are, isn't an absurd speculation on your part. No different than thinking WWE wanted the brownie points of having women main event Mania, even if Becky was truly over enough to deserve it. Things can make borh kayfabe and business sense after all.


It's definitely an underlying reason why the push is happening but if their goal is to make her a monster heel, they need to start doing it in a manner that hides her obvious weaknesses while showcasing the positives she does bring. The Heyman approach (well, back when Heyman was good). I think Nyla versus Riho will be interesting in terms of how they tell the story. Riho may be very good and quick in her feet but Nyla is four times heavier than her. You can't have a very competitive match here. It will ruin the monster aura right out the gate.



The Wood said:


> You don't label yourself anything, but have no problem making up ridiculous labels for other people, no matter how many times they prove them foolish.
> 
> Anyone who raises any criticism you don't share is an "AEWWE" fan, which is something you've made up and is very rarely, if ever, even demonstable in those criticisms.


Be mad. Maybe you should change your approach of how you come across with your points and people may actually respond to you in a cordial matter. You won't and keep crying for e-sympathy so do you, my guy. Nice generalization, though. You're an AEWWE dude. Not everyone who criticizes AEW is one.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> It's definitely an underlying reason why the push is happening but if their goal is to make her a monster heel, they need to start doing it in a manner that hides her obvious weaknesses while showcasing the positives she does bring. The Heyman approach (well, back when Heyman was good). I think Nyla versus Riho will be interesting in terms of how they tell the story. Riho may be very good and quick in her feet but Nyla is four times heavier than her. You can't have a very competitive match here. It will ruin the monster aura right out the gate.


I think Nyla really should've been dominating until now to actually build on the "she's a monster heel" thing folk are pushing. But really she's just been their version of pre-title win Nia Jax where he monsterness was more a spoken thing than an actual thing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I think Nyla really should've been dominating until now to actually build on the "she's a monster heel" thing folk are pushing. But really she's just been there version of pre-title win Nia Jax where he monsterness was more a spoken thing than an actual thing.


Yeah, but I'd also like for Nyla to be a different kind of monster. She doesn't have to necessarily dominate but she needs to have a presence where she wrecks shit and her offense can put away anyone at a moment's notice.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Be mad. Maybe you should change your approach of how you come across with your points and people may actually respond to you in a cordial matter. You won't and keep crying for e-sympathy so do you, my guy. Nice generalization, though. You're an AEWWE dude. Not everyone who criticizes AEW is one.


"Be mad." Who is the troll? 

I don't care about cordiality. I just find the irony ridiculous, especially when you seem so self-conscious about not labeling yourself a "stan" or whatever. Yet you go around here telling people "if you don't like it, please just move on." Why do I get the feeling that "changing approach" would mean saying things you agree with?

You're still the only person I've ever seen AEWWE (besides me, because I've adopted it for a more appropriate meaning). Keep trying to make that stick, especially with it making no sense.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Is it really that many more people relentlessly shitting on AEW PPVs, or is it that you don't agree with the negative comments when it comes to AEW so it stands out more? Because WWE live threads are a lot more negative than the AEW live threads have been.


I honestly never seen it as bad as it was on AEW PPV's, their is constructive criticism and just been a straight out hater. I have interesting discussions with people on here about things they didn't like. DON was extremely bad, that I think I put a dozen people on ignore cause all they did was crap on anything. It hasn't been too bad recently.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> I honestly never seen it as bad as it was on AEW PPV's, their is constructive criticism and just been a straight out hater. I have interesting discussions with people on here about things they didn't like. DON was extremely bad, that I think I put a dozen people on ignore cause all they did was crap on anything. It hasn't been too bad recently.


Comes with the territory, unfortunately.

I thought Fight for the Fallen was their weakest attempt and had many things to criticize but it didn't come off as if I want AEW to fail or that "it's over for AEW, they are throwing everything away!". For a new company that just started this year, mistakes and mishaps are going to occur until they find their footing.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Comes with the territory, unfortunately.
> 
> I thought Fight for the Fallen was their weakest attempt and had many things to criticize but it didn't come off as if I want AEW to fail or that "it's over for AEW, they are throwing everything away!". For a new company that just started this year, mistakes and mishaps are going to occur until they find their footing.


Sadly you are probably right. I thought the thread for All Out was actually pretty good, fair enough criticisms and good atmosphere. Maybe cause I blocked most of the worst offenders lol. 

FFTF definitely felt like filler, besides the Cima/Omega match. It went on far too long. I enjoyed it but it was the weakest of the four shows. I think been critical is fine but when every segment is been nit picked and these people are not willing to give praise when it's deserved is when it gets boring. AEW will make mistakes and their are things I think they need to improve on going forward, Women's division and Mid card been two things but hopefully having TV will help that.

First year or two is going have it's mishaps and not everything will succeed. More important for AEW going forward isn't about competing with WWE, it's about finding their own audience and finding their own feet as a wrestling company.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The Wood is my FAV poster - Not sure how he has the patience but man good stuff, Wood!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

At the end of the day, we are an incredibly small sample size, a good way to gauge how sucessful a show is, is to look at crowd investment, and the crowd was into the majority of the show, even being 5 hours long. They were quiet for Dark Order/Best Friends, but that was really it, and that was coming after three straight hot matches.

NXT does, what? 2-3 hour shows? So of course it's easier to keep a crowd invested that long. WWE PPV's have so many lull periods where you just wanna fall asleep. 

We're all going to have our personal opinions, but they sold out the show, and the crowd seemed to be heavily invested into the majority of it. That's the most you can really ask for.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I think Nyla really should've been dominating until now to actually build on the "she's a monster heel" thing folk are pushing. But really she's just been there version of pre-title win Nia Jax where he monsterness was more a spoken thing than an actual thing.


NYla has been dominating, in all of her matches she absolutely run through her opponents, at fyter fest she only lost to Riho in the triple threat because of her own arrogance and they emphasized on commentary that despite being the most dominant she is just toying with them. that's when riho who waited an opening decided to strike at the good moment when Nyla was being busy with Yuka. 
they emphaciised the whole monster Nyla vs riho who is young, smaller but wrestle since she is 9 years old and has experience because it's her whole life. 
so I don't really see how Nyla hasn't been dominating, it's in the psychology of all her matches. ( at DON she only got put out because she was up against another giant in Awesome kong and she neutralized her ).
and i do agree there is a PR undertone, but they aren't pushing it hard yet and most people didnt even knew it before coming here, it's not in the storylines, it's not on commentary ad I hope they keep it this way. don't dress it on the tv shows


----------



## Jman55

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> "How many times must _I_ mention it's your holier than thou..." Yeah, okay.
> 
> I like you as a poster, and you have tried to discuss things in the past, but you can't take shots at someone for being arrogant when you bring that tone in yourself, lol.


Have I actually? Legit question cause I admit I am not very good at coming across the way I want to and sometimes can come across a way I don't mean to so I know that's very possible (plus can be a bit of an asshole). I only said all that cause when you aren't too aggressive I also like you as a poster and think you make very good posts and want you to keep doing that cause I love debating and discussing regardless of agreement.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW setting up a Trios Division in some fashion? SCU has mentioned the term a few times now in reference to themselves and when they're all in a 6-man tag. But they also linked Marko Stunt with Boy and his Dino, and now Orange Cassidy with Best Friends. Or is it just a case in the latter two of linking a unknown with more known entities for coming television purposes. 

I wouldn't mind a tournament situation that would lead the winning team into a triple threat where the winner there is #1 Contender for the World Title or something but not sure a division with a title would be necessary.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> I honestly never seen it as bad as it was on AEW PPV's, their is constructive criticism and just been a straight out hater. I have interesting discussions with people on here about things they didn't like. DON was extremely bad, that I think I put a dozen people on ignore cause all they did was crap on anything. It hasn't been too bad recently.


Idk if you go in the WWE threads but those are way more negative to the point being positive is the minority. I think some are focusing to hard on the handful of people that are mostly negative.


patpat said:


> NYla has been dominating, in all of her matches she absolutely run through her opponents, at fyter fest she only lost to Riho in the triple threat because of her own arrogance and they emphasized on commentary that despite being the most dominant she is just toying with them. that's when riho who waited an opening decided to strike at the good moment when Nyla was being busy with Yuka.
> they emphaciised the whole monster Nyla vs riho who is young, smaller but wrestle since she is 9 years old and has experience because it's her whole life.
> so I don't really see how Nyla hasn't been dominating, it's in the psychology of all her matches. ( at DON she only got put out because she was up against another giant in Awesome kong and she neutralized her ).
> and i do agree there is a PR undertone, but they aren't pushing it hard yet and most people didnt even knew it before coming here, it's not in the storylines, it's not on commentary ad I hope they keep it this way. don't dress it on the tv shows


I'm speaking on her dominating via winning. She hadn't done that until All Out. They didn't even follow up on a simple story of her learning from her previous mistakes. Not saying she can't still be a monster. But Riho having to overcome her would've been more interesting if Nyla was undefeated. Because then you got the simple story of "how can Riho stop the woman who's never been stopped."


----------



## The Wood

I'mTheGreatest said:


> The Wood is my FAV poster - Not sure how he has the patience but man good stuff, Wood!


Huzzah! At least I’m a babyface to someone. Thanks, and please stick around. There will be more measured discussion in the future, I’m sure. 



The Inbred Goatman said:


> At the end of the day, we are an incredibly small sample size, a good way to gauge how sucessful a show is, is to look at crowd investment, and the crowd was into the majority of the show, even being 5 hours long. They were quiet for Dark Order/Best Friends, but that was really it, and that was coming after three straight hot matches.
> 
> NXT does, what? 2-3 hour shows? So of course it's easier to keep a crowd invested that long. WWE PPV's have so many lull periods where you just wanna fall asleep.
> 
> We're all going to have our personal opinions, but they sold out the show, and the crowd seemed to be heavily invested into the majority of it. That's the most you can really ask for.


I think that’s a great point, but I don’t think I would consider this crowd hot for most of the show. They were dead for at least two matches. Apart from that...warm? Arn got the biggest pop for being an OG. 



patpat said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Nyla really should've been dominating until now to actually build on the "she's a monster heel" thing folk are pushing. But really she's just been there version of pre-title win Nia Jax where he monsterness was more a spoken thing than an actual thing.
> 
> 
> 
> NYla has been dominating, in all of her matches she absolutely run through her opponents, at fyter fest she only lost to Riho in the triple threat because of her own arrogance and they emphasized on commentary that despite being the most dominant she is just toying with them. that's when riho who waited an opening decided to strike at the good moment when Nyla was being busy with Yuka.
> they emphaciised the whole monster Nyla vs riho who is young, smaller but wrestle since she is 9 years old and has experience because it's her whole life.
> so I don't really see how Nyla hasn't been dominating, it's in the psychology of all her matches. ( at DON she only got put out because she was up against another giant in Awesome kong and she neutralized her ).
> and i do agree there is a PR undertone, but they aren't pushing it hard yet and most people didnt even knew it before coming here, it's not in the storylines, it's not on commentary ad I hope they keep it this way. don't dress it on the tv shows
Click to expand...

“She only lost at...” oh, okay. They’ve done three shows prior to this. “She only lost at...” Ssh. That’s kind of the critics’ point. 



Jman55 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> "How many times must _I_ mention it's your holier than thou..." Yeah, okay.
> 
> I like you as a poster, and you have tried to discuss things in the past, but you can't take shots at someone for being arrogant when you bring that tone in yourself, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Have I actually? Legit question cause I admit I am not very good at coming across the way I want to and sometimes can come across a way I don't mean to so I know that's very possible (plus can be a bit of an asshole). I only said all that cause when you aren't too aggressive I also like you as a poster and think you make very good posts and want you to keep doing that cause I love debating and discussing regardless of agreement.
Click to expand...

I don’t know what you’re referencing here, specifically. I’m willing to drop it, because your participation is great. I just don’t think you should dismiss me because of my tone. Dismiss me because of my points, and you engage with me on them better than most, so I look forward to it, haha. ?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Idk if you go in the WWE threads but those are way more negative to the point being positive is the minority. I think some are focusing to hard on the handful of people that are mostly negative. I'm speaking on her dominating via winning. She hadn't done that until All Out. They didn't even follow up on a simple story of her learning from her previous mistakes. Not saying she can't still be a monster. But Riho having to overcome her would've been more interesting if Nyla was undefeated. Because then you got the simple story of "how can Riho stop the woman who's never been stopped."


oh yeah I agree, ut I think this just has to do with the limited amount of show, I will give them time to see how they build her when they are on tv. but I think as a monster, they did well in ring wise.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW setting up a Trios Division in some fashion? SCU has mentioned the term a few times now in reference to themselves and when they're all in a 6-man tag. But they also linked Marko Stunt with Boy and his Dino, and now Orange Cassidy with Best Friends. Or is it just a case in the latter two of linking a unknown with more known entities for coming television purposes.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a tournament situation that would lead the winning team into a triple threat where the winner there is #1 Contender for the World Title or something but not sure a division with a title would be necessary.


I had been wondering that myself. Plus the Elite, Strong Hearts, you can easily add a guy to the Lucha Bros and the Dark Order. I personally hope not. It's much easier to just use the Freebird Rule for teams of three.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> oh yeah I agree, ut I think this just has to do with the limited amount of show, I will give them time to see how they build her when they are on tv. but I think as a monster, they did well in ring wise.


She's definitely hit some cool spots in her matches like that rope hang knee. I don't know if it's feasible, but selling the title match as "can Nyla overcome the experience gap" rather than "can Riho overcome the monster she's already pinned" would be a neat story and keep her from being your typical meathead monster. Now you can sell her as more dangerous because she's actively learning on the job.


----------



## validreasoning

The Inbred Goatman said:


> At the end of the day, we are an incredibly small sample size, a good way to gauge how sucessful a show is, is to look at crowd investment, and the crowd was into the majority of the show, even being 5 hours long. They were quiet for Dark Order/Best Friends, but that was really it, and that was coming after three straight hot matches.
> 
> NXT does, what? 2-3 hour shows? So of course it's easier to keep a crowd invested that long. WWE PPV's have so many lull periods where you just wanna fall asleep.
> 
> We're all going to have our personal opinions, but they sold out the show, and the crowd seemed to be heavily invested into the majority of it. That's the most you can really ask for.


On the flipside why would you go with 5 hour show? You mentioned nxt and it's Takeovers have been highly praised for 5+ years now. You get five matches and 2-2.5 hours of wrestling on a takeover and no wrestling on preshow.

WWE main roster ppvs have been critized for being too long with Wrestlemania moving to 5 hours in 2016 and Summerslam and Rumble 4 hours. Even WWE know it's too long as Summerslam this year went 3.5 hours for main show and felt breath of fresh air.

If AEW had cut the opener, dark order tag I doubt the show would have been any less received.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> I think that’s a great point, but I don’t think I would consider this crowd hot for most of the show. They were dead for at least two matches. Apart from that...warm? Arn got the biggest pop for being an OG.


Eh, idk what you're really getting at there if you think the crowd wasn't hot, it was a 5 hour show, so obviously like any other long show show, it was going to have it's highs and lows going that long. 

They were pretty into the pre-show, battle royal was fucking awful but they popped for it, PP/A&JE was over too. For pre-show matches, they were pretty hot.

First 3 matches of the main card they were super into, Luchasarus was stupid over, Kenny/Pac was good, Cracker Barrel Clash was super over, it went into a lull for Dark Order(but they popped hard for OC), Riho/Shida was kinda dead but they were getting into it. Cody/Spears was hot the whole way through, YB/LB was literal insanity and people were super into, and with that match being so insane, it would be hard for the main event to top, and they were in and out of that match, but by the end they were super into it, and they popped hard for the Judas Effect(a fucking back elbow).

I don't know where your expectations are at, but compare that to Summerslam, where they were relatively dead for the entire pre-show, AJ/Richochet was fucking DEAD(literally could hear a pin drop, probably more dead than the fucking Dark Order), Bayle/Ember was DEAD, And Kofi/Orton was a 20 minute match with no heat.

People were way more into ALL Out, and don't give me that shit that it's a smark crowd, Summerslam was in Toronto, a rowdy as fuck crowd traditionally. It is what it is when you go 5 hours, but ALL Out fared way better.

People can bitch and complain about AEW all they want, but when Business metrics take a gigantic nose dive, you'll have a point, at this point, they are doing far better than anyone expected(you can say that's based on initial hype, and you'd definitely have validity too it but outright saying it's WRONG, is just an opinion, we can say WWE is wrong because their business metrics outside of the TV deal HAVE taken a nosedive).



validreasoning said:


> On the flipside why would you go with 5 hour show? You mentioned nxt and it's Takeovers have been highly praised for 5+ years now. You get five matches and 2-2.5 hours of wrestling on a takeover and no wrestling on preshow.
> 
> WWE main roster ppvs have been critized for being too long with Wrestlemania moving to 5 hours in 2016 and Summerslam and Rumble 4 hours. Even WWE know it's too long as Summerslam this year went 3.5 hours for main show and felt breath of fresh air.
> 
> If AEW had cut the opener, dark order tag I doubt the show would have been any less received.


Yeah, I definitley agree, I think 5 hour shows in 2019 is fucking retarded, ain't nobody got time for that, do a 30 minute pre-show and a 3 hour main show. I guess the argument is, you're asking $50, so you have to deliver with content, but I think if you just have a show entirely filled with the compelling matches, and you fit it into 3 hours, people would still dig it.

Although, I thought the opener was awesome, I would've cut Dark Order/BF, and honestly, if it was up to me, I'd cut the entire women's division, it's straight up atrocious, and they only have it for the sake of having a women's division. Hikaru Shida is pretty good, and everyone else they have signed is pretty bad-mediocre at best. WWE's women's division makes it look like a literal joke.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Eh, idk what you're really getting at there if you think the crowd wasn't hot, it was a 5 hour show, so obviously like any other long show show, it was going to have it's highs and lows going that long.
> 
> They were pretty into the pre-show, battle royal was fucking awful but they popped for it, PP/A&JE was over too. For pre-show matches, they were pretty hot.
> 
> First 3 matches of the main card they were super into, Luchasarus was stupid over, Kenny/Pac was good, Cracker Barrel Clash was super over, it went into a lull for Dark Order(but they popped hard for OC), Riho/Shida was kinda dead but they were getting into it. Cody/Spears was hot the whole way through, YB/LB was literal insanity and people were super into, and with that match being so insane, it would be hard for the main event to top, and they were in and out of that match, but by the end they were super into it, and they popped hard for the Judas Effect(a fucking back elbow).
> 
> I don't know where your expectations are at, but compare that to Summerslam, where they were relatively dead for the entire pre-show, AJ/Richochet was fucking DEAD(literally could hear a pin drop, probably more dead than the fucking Dark Order), Bayle/Ember was DEAD, And Kofi/Orton was a 20 minute match with no heat.
> 
> People were way more into ALL Out, and don't give me that shit that it's a smark crowd, Summerslam was in Toronto, a rowdy as fuck crowd traditionally. It is what it is when you go 5 hours, but ALL Out fared way better.
> 
> People can bitch and complain about AEW all they want, but when Business metrics take a gigantic nose dive, you'll have a point, at this point, they are doing far better than anyone expected(you can say that's based on initial hype, and you'd definitely have validity too it but outright saying it's WRONG, is just an opinion, we can say WWE is wrong because their business metrics outside of the TV deal HAVE taken a nosedive).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I definitley agree, I think 5 hour shows in 2019 is fucking retarded, ain't nobody got time for that, do a 30 minute pre-show and a 3 hour main show. I guess the argument is, you're asking $50, so you have to deliver with content, but I think if you just have a show entirely filled with the compelling matches, and you fit it into 3 hours, people would still dig it.
> 
> Although, I thought the opener was awesome, I would've cut Dark Order/BF, and honestly, if it was up to me, I'd cut the entire women's division, it's straight up atrocious, and they only have it for the sake of having a women's division. Hikaru Shida is pretty good, and everyone else they have signed is pretty bad-mediocre at best. WWE's women's division makes it look like a literal joke.


I 100% agree, just scrap the womens division completely and make it something that you bring around down the road, with focus on it. It is currently just so lost in the cards at AEW, which is fine, they need to perfect the meat and potatoes before worrying about adding the salad and dessert.

And, yes, no pre show, 3 hours, 7 matches, 8-11 et. Simple formula.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't see women monsters working well unless they're willing to get a little stiff. When they're pulling their strikes it just makes them look like shit, especially if they don't have much talent to begin with.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

i will say that maybe their ppv are so long right now, because they aren't just "ppv" , they are the only show they have to start telling the stories, presenting the characters, getting them in front of an audience etc. I expect their ppv in the future to have much less matches because a lot of matches we saw on ppv will belong on tv


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Their TNT special on Friday had a viewership of 390K: http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/articl...cable-originals-network-finals-8-30-2019.html

Not bad, given that it was barely promoted, old content, and it was on at 10 PM on a Friday.

Their live debut should easily be able to outdo this by 600K+. I'm confident in my prediction of 1m+ viewership for the debut.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> i will say that maybe their ppv are so long right now, because they aren't just "ppv" , they are the only show they have to start telling the stories, presenting the characters, getting them in front of an audience etc. I expect their ppv in the future to have much less matches because a lot of matches we saw on ppv will belong on tv


For me when the pre-show + the main show last less than 5 hours it's not too long at all.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168986729715523585
So it seems like the AEW World Championship has been stolen.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I mean its not funny since its clearly super expensive 
but WTF :lol :lol why would you do THAT? 
the creator should still have the design concept , they will make another one


----------



## The Wood

validreasoning said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, we are an incredibly small sample size, a good way to gauge how sucessful a show is, is to look at crowd investment, and the crowd was into the majority of the show, even being 5 hours long. They were quiet for Dark Order/Best Friends, but that was really it, and that was coming after three straight hot matches.
> 
> NXT does, what? 2-3 hour shows? So of course it's easier to keep a crowd invested that long. WWE PPV's have so many lull periods where you just wanna fall asleep.
> 
> We're all going to have our personal opinions, but they sold out the show, and the crowd seemed to be heavily invested into the majority of it. That's the most you can really ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> On the flipside why would you go with 5 hour show? You mentioned nxt and it's Takeovers have been highly praised for 5+ years now. You get five matches and 2-2.5 hours of wrestling on a takeover and no wrestling on preshow.
> 
> WWE main roster ppvs have been critized for being too long with Wrestlemania moving to 5 hours in 2016 and Summerslam and Rumble 4 hours. Even WWE know it's too long as Summerslam this year went 3.5 hours for main show and felt breath of fresh air.
> 
> If AEW had cut the opener, dark order tag I doubt the show would have been any less received.
Click to expand...

The show would have been better. There is no excuse to be running that long. It’s WWE shit. 



The Inbred Goatman said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that’s a great point, but I don’t think I would consider this crowd hot for most of the show. They were dead for at least two matches. Apart from that...warm? Arn got the biggest pop for being an OG.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, idk what you're really getting at there if you think the crowd wasn't hot, it was a 5 hour show, so obviously like any other long show show, it was going to have it's highs and lows going that long.
> 
> They were pretty into the pre-show, battle royal was fucking awful but they popped for it, PP/A&JE was over too. For pre-show matches, they were pretty hot.
> 
> First 3 matches of the main card they were super into, Luchasarus was stupid over, Kenny/Pac was good, Cracker Barrel Clash was super over, it went into a lull for Dark Order(but they popped hard for OC), Riho/Shida was kinda dead but they were getting into it. Cody/Spears was hot the whole way through, YB/LB was literal insanity and people were super into, and with that match being so insane, it would be hard for the main event to top, and they were in and out of that match, but by the end they were super into it, and they popped hard for the Judas Effect(a fucking back elbow).
> 
> I don't know where your expectations are at, but compare that to Summerslam, where they were relatively dead for the entire pre-show, AJ/Richochet was fucking DEAD(literally could hear a pin drop, probably more dead than the fucking Dark Order), Bayle/Ember was DEAD, And Kofi/Orton was a 20 minute match with no heat.
> 
> People were way more into ALL Out, and don't give me that shit that it's a smark crowd, Summerslam was in Toronto, a rowdy as fuck crowd traditionally. It is what it is when you go 5 hours, but ALL Out fared way better.
> 
> People can bitch and complain about AEW all they want, but when Business metrics take a gigantic nose dive, you'll have a point, at this point, they are doing far better than anyone expected(you can say that's based on initial hype, and you'd definitely have validity too it but outright saying it's WRONG, is just an opinion, we can say WWE is wrong because their business metrics outside of the TV deal HAVE taken a nosedive).
Click to expand...

You can’t compare it to SummerSlam though. I’m not going to give you that “smark crowd” shit. I’m going to give you this travelling crowd shit. The only people paying attention to AEW right now are the ones super-hungry for an alternative. If you are boring then, you are doing something wrong. 

And I prefer to look ahead, not chase my tail.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

That AEW special on Friday at 10PM did 390K viewers, that's an absolutely great number. Considering the initial expectation was 400-500k for the weekly show, that's an awesome number.

I think this is prepping up the Wednesday show to do a lot better than anyone expects. I thought 1 million would be the ceiling, but maybe it hits 1.2-1.5 on the debut episode.


----------



## validreasoning

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That AEW special on Friday at 10PM did 390K viewers, that's an absolutely great number. Considering the initial expectation was 400-500k for the weekly show, that's an awesome number.
> 
> I think this is prepping up the Wednesday show to do a lot better than anyone expects. I thought 1 million would be the ceiling, but maybe it hits 1.2-1.5 on the debut episode.


There is no way TNT would give them 2 hours prime time expecting 400k with the added risk pro wrestling brings with it regarding getting advertisers on board. TNT averaged 1.24 million viewers in prime time last year.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Deadman's Hand said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168986729715523585
> So it seems like the AEW World Championship has been stolen.


Make a story of this! Omega so frustrated and pissed just in a pause in morality and anger he stole the belt and regretted it immediately and just didn’t say anything.

Wait until Omega starts his way back up the ranking and use it s a prop for a heel turn


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> There is no way TNT would give them 2 hours prime time expecting 400k with the added risk pro wrestling brings with it regarding getting advertisers on board. TNT averaged 1.24 million viewers in prime time last year.


Meltzer has reported TNT would be happy with 500k viewers. (Not that 500k is the goal, but it would be an acceptable number for them). 

Doesn’t matter though because it looks like they will easily beat that.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Deadman's Hand said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168986729715523585
> So it seems like the AEW World Championship has been stolen.


Real or not they are absolutely going to make a storyline out of this. Maybe as part of Hangman's path to heel.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Well Hangman did try to kill Joey Ryan. So with his record, he has to be top suspect.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Please dont take me asking this question in any negative way. But I've heard that Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi have or have had a relationship.

I'm just curious. I don't really know that story, nor has Omega been open about it. Can someone fill me in. If they are or aren't. I'm happy for them. Phenomenal wrestlers and everyone deserves to be happy.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> She's definitely hit some cool spots in her matches like that rope hang knee. I don't know if it's feasible, but selling the title match as "can Nyla overcome the experience gap" rather than "can Riho overcome the monster she's already pinned" would be a neat story and keep her from being your typical meathead monster. Now you can sell her as more dangerous because she's actively learning on the job.





TD Stinger said:


> Well Hangman did try to kill Joey Ryan. So with his record, he has to be top suspect.


 he also posted some weird things on instagram today...


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Delusional heel Hangman who just randomly shows up with the belt, does that 10 seconds stare to camera with a grin on his face without saying anything that Jericho did couple of years ago when he came back to feud with Punk? And he might actually start to use the noose again, so casuals know why he's the "Hangman"...you know what, I liked where his story was going, but Kenny is doing similar thing and it will likely turn out much better anyway, so sign me up.


----------



## The Wood

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That AEW special on Friday at 10PM did 390K viewers, that's an absolutely great number. Considering the initial expectation was 400-500k for the weekly show, that's an awesome number.
> 
> I think this is prepping up the Wednesday show to do a lot better than anyone expects. I thought 1 million would be the ceiling, but maybe it hits 1.2-1.5 on the debut episode.


What does content in that slot usually do? I saw a ratings website that had it marked in orange as “below average.” I appreciate it is a Friday night at 10pm, but most people watching wrestling are older now anyway. 

I’m honestly not sure how to take the number. It didn’t have stakes, but it seemed a lot more promoted and valuable than the WGN thing, which I wasn’t concerned about at all. 

I don’t think this number can be extrapolated. This is about the same number of people who signed up to a free streaming service for them. I think just assuming that number is going to skyrocket is...premature. 



validreasoning said:


> There is no way TNT would give them 2 hours prime time expecting 400k with the added risk pro wrestling brings with it regarding getting advertisers on board. TNT averaged 1.24 million viewers in prime time last year.


Exactly. Meltzer says that 500k would be fine, but I think he is low-balling expectations a bit. They wouldn’t kick off shows doing more than double that with more advertising appeal. 

He cites that it’s because they are using the app. That only matters if other metrics go up significantly and that is because of AEW. Otherwise they could just put it on the app.

They want to be doing at least what TNA did. As a loose estimate, I like to think that the PPV audience is about 5% of what the potential weekly TV audience is. Obviously we’re in a horse/cart reversal situation here, but if the DoN interest holds, then that would be a 1.4. That’s above what they were doing. 

Google Trends, for whatever that means, had interest down over 50%. I’m not sure if there is ever a correlation between that and PPV buys, but if there is, we could be looking at about half of that, which wouldn’t be...great. 

The difference between the WGN and TNT show was almost 50% up though. So the All Out buys are going to be very interesting.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah if that AEW TNT show that basically had zero hype online or on TV did almost 400,000 people that's fucking good.


----------



## TheDraw

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

:serious:


Majmo_Mendez said:


> Delusional heel Hangman who just randomly shows up with the belt, does that 10 seconds stare to camera with a grin on his face without saying anything that Jericho did couple of years ago when he came back to feud with Punk? And he might actually start to use the noose again, so casuals know why he's the "Hangman"...you know what, I liked where his story was going, but Kenny is doing similar thing and it will likely turn out much better anyway, so sign me up.


I could dig this. I was on board eith this giummuy being a face but he's honestly kinda bland....I think he could pull off a ruthless heel better that says little.

Seems like a guy who would have been a great babyface in the late 70's mid to the mid 80's.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

We're getting a new Road To episode tonight, confirmed by Cody on twitter.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

what are your thoughts on mikey rukus themes so far?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169045997328240650


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PushCrymeTyme said:


> what are your thoughts on mikey rukus themes so far?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169045997328240650


I guess this pretty much confirms that Mercedes will be full time with AEW


----------



## Swan-San

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PushCrymeTyme said:


> what are your thoughts on mikey rukus themes so far?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169045997328240650


genuinely awful, awful.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SparrowPrime said:


> Please dont take me asking this question in any negative way. But I've heard that Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi have or have had a relationship.
> 
> I'm just curious. I don't really know that story, nor has Omega been open about it. Can someone fill me in. If they are or aren't. I'm happy for them. Phenomenal wrestlers and everyone deserves to be happy.


Nobody knows how much of it was a work. Definitely some of it, possibly all of it. It was crack cocaine for Japanese fangirls.

Kenny is definitely bisexual, though, simply based on comments he's made in the past. And they are very close friends at the absolute least.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Scarlett Bordeaux working out at the WWEPC this week. If/when she walks out with a contract, that'll be a golden opportunity squandered by AEW in my opinion. You gotta think wherever Scarlett ends up, Killer Kross is sure to follow.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't see anything special about Bordeaux.

When i watch a women match i don't watch it to see a girl showing her ass.


----------



## The Wood

FaceTime Heel said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux working out at the WWEPC this week. If/when she walks out with a contract, that'll be a golden opportunity squandered by AEW in my opinion. You gotta think wherever Scarlett ends up, Killer Kross is sure to follow.


This is why Vince should release all the talent that want out. AEW won’t be able to use all of them, or all of them well, so it will alter their perception in the eyes of some fans.



rbl85 said:


> I don't see anything special about Bordeaux.
> 
> When i watch a women match i don't watch it to see a girl showing her ass.


Uh...I don’t think the appeal is in her mat skills.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Impact had something great with Scarlett as their version of Sable. They put a lot of effort into the character to get it over and they didn't scale back the sexy factor either.

It would take another company, be it WWE or AEW, doing the same to take advantage of her. If she's featured like everyone else, hot as she is, she won't stand out. And while Impact was in a good situation to highlight her in such a way, I can't say WWE or AEW will make that same committment with everything else they have going on.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> This is why Vince should release all the talent that want out. AEW won’t be able to use all of them, or all of them well, so it will alter their perception in the eyes of some fans.
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh...I don’t think the appeal is in her mat skills.*


That's what i said.

Personally i would not want to see her in AEW if she's just there to be half naked.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



PushCrymeTyme said:


> what are your thoughts on mikey rukus themes so far?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169045997328240650


I don't remember how a single one of those songs goes. So, that's a bad sign.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> This is why Vince should release all the talent that want out. AEW won’t be able to use all of them, or all of them well, so it will alter their perception in the eyes of some fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...I don’t think the appeal is in her mat skills.


I'm not a fan of WWE talent hoarding either but that's not a topic for this thread thread. At any rate, AEW is going to need more that just workrate to get over with the casual fan.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

We're 4 weeks away from Live TV. What surprises do you all think AEW has in store for their fans?


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



FaceTime Heel said:


> I'm not a fan of WWE talent hoarding either but that's not a topic for this thread thread. At any rate, AEW is going to need more that just workrate to get over with the casual fan.




Which is the exact type of viewers Scarlett is going to draw in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope the road to TNT today is good and gives us an idea what to expect


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I don't see anything special about Bordeaux.
> 
> When i watch a women match i don't watch it to see a girl showing her ass.


Thank you. I was starting to think I was the only one who wants to watch women wrestlers who can actually _wrestle_.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

A whole lotta nothing


----------



## SparrowPrime

Any update on name of AEW tnt show?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> A whole lotta nothing


I've noticed that these Road To-episodes happening after the PPV's tend to be pretty much just recaps for the most part. 


and Jericho pretty much spoiled the two mystery partners on the latest Talk is Jericho.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Fun recap of All Out. Tony Schivonne rules in this role. Brings it back to the early 90s control rooms from WWF/WCW.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't really understand the point if Santana and Ortiz are the mystery partners at this point because it's no longer really a mystery and that mystique is gone


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Who signed Santana and Ortiz? Assuming they're supposed to be kayfabe signed before the attack I mean. Jericho can't have mystery partners without the EVP's knowing who is signed, so they would have had to be off the roster right? Or aew we supposed to believe Jericho got two blank contracts somehow to bring in any two free agents to be his partners?


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who signed Santana and Ortiz? Assuming they're supposed to be kayfabe signed before the attack I mean. Jericho can't have mystery partners without the EVP's knowing who is signed, so they would have had to be off the roster right? Or aew we supposed to believe Jericho got two blank contracts somehow to bring in any two free agents to be his partners?


Tony? I mean does it really matter lol


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Based off this logo below this is hinting at what the shows theme will be like. 

So sorta rough rock and metal ? I like that more rough feel


----------



## SparrowPrime

Who is Jericho hinting towards partners?


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

OMG YES this fucking shirt! :lmao


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The funny thing is it the fans made this into a thing. Sure he was drinking it in 2 different videos but i bet they didnt think it would be this much of a thing. Fan memes turning into a funny saying


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This is exactly why making Jericho the first champ was the smartest thing they could've done. The man is GOLD! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho's the man. From Stupid Idiots, to the List and now a little Bit of Bubbly!!!

Btw I wish the Roads to TNT were longer. I totally understand that it takes a lot of time to make a very good quality video even 10 minutes of it but still LOL


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Jericho's the man. From Stupid Idiots, to the List and now a little Bit of Bubbly!!!
> 
> Btw I wish the Roads to TNT were longer. I totally understand that it takes a lot of time to make a very good quality video even 10 minutes of it but still LOL


I do armature filming for like 5 minutes and it for sure takes long.Just think these are videos show chasing so many people and different elements. So i def understand


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Chris was the right choice for first AEW Champion. Everything he's done so far has been Gold.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169428768181641217


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

WE’RE ON THE ROAD TO TNT, MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Do we even have a name for this show yet?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Natecore said:


> WE’RE ON THE ROAD TO TNT, MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Do we even have a name for this show yet?




Khan said they will reveal it soon. They didnt want the focus taken away from ALLOUT PPV but the show will have a name. Based off the road to TNT graphic logo i think Dynamite woill be the name


The sorta gritty rock,earthy and metal rough feel to it shouts Dynamite


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Going back to a topic from a few hours ago, themes are one of the things imo that AEW needs to do a lot more work on. Evans & Angelico is the only theme I can even remember from that list but that's mainly because of the way Angelico dances to it. :lol

Riho's theme is annoying as FUCK. Can't stand that one. Can't really say I care much for Omega's either and from there... yeah I don't even remember anyone else's? :lol I know Spears has some rapping on it.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Going back to a topic from a few hours ago, themes are one of the things imo that AEW needs to do a lot more work on. Evans & Angelico is the only theme I can even remember from that list but that's mainly because of the way Angelico dances to it. :lol
> 
> Riho's theme is annoying as FUCK. Can't stand that one. Can't really say I care much for Omega's either and from there... yeah I don't even remember anyone else's? :lol I know Spears has some rapping on it.




I think some of the roster has amazing themes, Like very good and fitting. But the other half or more have bad ones. I like Rihos and i think its fitting. But i guess not everyone can be a hit and i think they will try one and if it dont work try something else later. 




Dustin rhodes - amazing
Shawn spears - amazing 
Darby allen - Good
Cima - Fitting and good
Someone else with a rap song has a really good theme but i forget who


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What does everyone think of the look of the Women's Title? This has probably been brought up at some point but idk. I don't really think it's anything special tbh. You can't really tell at all what it actually says and I don't think it stands out too much. Hopefully it looks a little better to me once it's actually carried around and worn by someone.


----------



## Aedubya

Dustin Rhodes is one of the worst by far

It takes about 2 mins for it to do ally get going with the drums and by then he is already in the ring and ready to go


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> and Jericho pretty much spoiled the two mystery partners on the latest Talk is Jericho.


Details on this?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> What does everyone think of the look of the Women's Title? This has probably been brought up at some point but idk. I don't really think it's anything special tbh. You can't really tell at all what it actually says and I don't think it stands out too much. Hopefully it looks a little better to me once it's actually carried around and worn by someone.


Theres a thread about the womens belt. Heres a proper look that shows you can see what it says. When it was in the plastic box at ALLOUT it prevented you from properly seeing it clear cus of the plastic. 


LOL AEW failed to properly get good angles of both belts on screen debut. Oh well

https://www.cagesideseats.com/2019/9/3/20847966/aew-womens-world-championship-video-pics-belt


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Ah ok yeah that close up look does look better for sure. Still not really sure I like the oval design though. Have to see what it actually looks like on someone.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Was hoping a swerve of Jericho's partners would happen, and Enzo/Cass would show up. 

Not huge fans, but Enzo is a star on the mic, and they sorely need more of that.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jericho ordering Santana and Ortiz to attack the Bucks could lead to some good shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169473486840090624
*This* is why Jericho as the first AEW World champion was the right decision.


----------



## Zapato

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Going back to a topic from a few hours ago, themes are one of the things imo that AEW needs to do a lot more work on. Evans & Angelico is the only theme I can even remember from that list but that's mainly because of the way Angelico dances to it. :lol
> 
> Riho's theme is annoying as FUCK. Can't stand that one. Can't really say I care much for Omega's either and from there... yeah I don't even remember anyone else's? :lol I know Spears has some rapping on it.


Didn’t Jim Johnston basically offer up his services to them? I maybe misremembering what he said but surely they pick up the phone unless it was just his way of getting his name out there rather than being genuinely interested.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Jon Moxley's theme from Figiht for the fallen was also horrific. It might be a one off thing but you cant have one of your biggest starts go out with such a crappy theme when you have so much eyes on you. 

The only top tier music from them is Jericho and Cody, both of them were made when AEW wasnt even a thing. Just think about it.


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tsvetoslava said:


> Jon Moxley's theme from Figiht for the fallen was also horrific. It might be a one off thing but you cant have one of your biggest starts go out with such a crappy theme when you have so much eyes on you.
> 
> The only top tier music from them is Jericho and Cody, both of them were made when AEW wasnt even a thing. Just think about it.


Agreed. I like that the theme is driving and not slow (unlike his NJPW theme), but he needs something better. It ain't gonna change I think, Mox said his friend made this music, so he'll probably stick to it.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Whatever happened with Britt's theme having Vocals? There was a feature on it on Episode 7 of Road to DoN.... Admittedly, I thought the singer sounded terrible but the episode came off like Britt was thrilled with it? Then on the event itself, she just has an instrumental, which sounds really good to be fair. ... But Seriously though, how shit must that singer have been if they couldn't even 'Studio magic' her to sound at least usable?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Details on this?





Spoiler: spoilers?



said that he filmed some backstage stuff with LAX after All Out


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RBrooks said:


> Agreed. I like that the theme is driving and not slow (unlike his NJPW theme), but he needs something better. It ain't gonna change I think, Mox said his friend made this music, so he'll probably stick to it.


The NJPW one is actually a banger and suits his gimmick perfectly.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

There is a "little bit of the bubbly" t-shirt XD


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169465363966226432
Do we finally get the TV name? Something else?


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tsvetoslava said:


> The NJPW one is actually a banger and suits his gimmick perfectly.


Too slow for my taste. I think he needs something more energizing. The music itself is great though.


----------



## Jagaver

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I finally had time to watch All Out last night having somehow managed to avoid the results. 

Did Shawn Spears legit hurt his lower back in that match do we know? That point where he tried to get up and his leg gave way and he had to drag himself into the ring, I was convinced he'd done something bad and genuinely was struggling to stand, he was REALLY tentative trying to get back up after that, but I've not seen anybody comment on it at all. Was he just selling it really well and was I worked?


----------



## Aedubya

Still can't believe they didn't have Spears win that
He is absolutely BURIED now


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Zapato said:


> Didn’t Jim Johnston basically offer up his services to them? I maybe misremembering what he said but surely they pick up the phone unless it was just his way of getting his name out there rather than being genuinely interested.


I feel like I read something about that somewhere too, but hiring him would be a huge move.


----------



## shandcraig

Hes a heel winning or losing doesnt matter. He tried to cheat to win and it didnt work. This woll contiue his character to a darker direction and less of his past character. 

This is someone that i thought was trash in wwe. Not sayinghe didn't have takebt but its wwe after all,weknow how things go for people


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> Still can't believe they didn't have Spears win that
> He is absolutely BURIED now


No he’s not. One loss doesn’t bury someone.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Hes a heel winning or losing doesnt matter. He tried to cheat to win and it didnt work. This woll contiue his character to a darker direction and less of his past character.
> 
> This is someone that i thought was trash in wwe. Not sayinghe didn't have takebt but its wwe after all,weknow how things go for people


Wins and losses matter whether your a heel or a face. At the end of the day it says whether we should take you seriously or not. Now if he was so entertaining as a heel in a losing effort it would be fine.

But the way the match was booked he was a complete afterthought. Everyone else in or around that match from Cody, Tully, Arn, MJF, Brandi, Pharaoh, everybody felt more important then he did.

This felt like a showcase match for Cody and a couple legends and nothing else. Spears honestly looked like a chump out there. And before going into All Out where people like me were picking him to win so he could elevate himself up the card, potentially into the main event. After All Out that notion is laughable.

And that comes down to how they booked it, and it comes down to wins and losses.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Zapato said:


> Didn’t Jim Johnston basically offer up his services to them? I maybe misremembering what he said but surely they pick up the phone unless it was just his way of getting his name out there rather than being genuinely interested.





Corey said:


> I feel like I read something about that somewhere too, but hiring him would be a huge move.


Jim Johnston absolutely did.

Total Engagement podcast, he said he'd be interested and to give him a call.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> Still can't believe they didn't have Spears win that
> He is absolutely BURIED now


Cody is the TOP babyface of the company. He shouldn't have lost to Spears. Maybe the story is that he's just a good hand and that's O-K-A-Y?.


----------



## Aedubya

Scarlett Bordeaux apparently at the WWE training centre for tryouts

That's a big miss for AEW , she would've been great


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Spears will probably be the first midcard champion. AEW TV Champion or something. Tully in his corner and as his mouthpiece would make for some good old fashioned TV Title wrasslin!


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> Wins and losses matter whether your a heel or a face. At the end of the day it says whether we should take you seriously or not. Now if he was so entertaining as a heel in a losing effort it would be fine.
> 
> But the way the match was booked he was a complete afterthought. Everyone else in or around that match from Cody, Tully, Arn, MJF, Brandi, Pharaoh, everybody felt more important then he did.
> 
> This felt like a showcase match for Cody and a couple legends and nothing else. Spears honestly looked like a chump out there. And before going into All Out where people like me were picking him to win so he could elevate himself up the card, potentially into the main event. After All Out that notion is laughable.
> 
> And that comes down to how they booked it, and it comes down to wins and losses.




I can see that. I dont know i guess for me with my imagination that felt like just them pushing his cold character by losing. That he will be even more fucked

Lol at people that have wins and loses so far up their ass. Wins or loses dictate weather we should take them serious . Lol when will people make some bloody sense of this idea. The rock and stone cold and hogan have all lost. I guess we shouldnt have taken them serious. Mankind lost to undertaker during the best hell in the cell match ever. Whatever you guys do dont take him serious moving forward


Hopefully some fans can just enjoy the bloody storyline that is planned for them and realize the payoffs which is in time

I have come to terms that people will never understand the meaning behind this in a fake promotion. Gotta love the passion though !


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






The most desperately needed edit of a meme of all time.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> I can see that. I dont know i guess for me with my imagination that felt like just them pushing his cold character by losing. That he will be even more fucked


I really don't get this "cold" and "silent killer" thing you keep attributing to him. Of everything he's showed on camera, that certainly doesn't come to mind.


----------



## Jagaver

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I really don't get this "cold" and "silent killer" thing you keep attributing to him. Of everything he's showed on camera, that certainly doesn't come to mind.


No, he's been presented more as an insecure twat, prepared to do whatever it takes to get taken out of the 'good hand' and 'just another guy' boxes but ultimately frustrated by his own lack of killer instinct and sort of ended up proving he is just a good hand. He's got himself the sort of badass theme tune but when Cody kept getting up and Tully left him he was done.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Kratosx23 said:


> The most desperately needed edit of a meme of all time.


I posted it yesterday. It's fantastic.

These ones are glorious as well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169367240938008576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169590461721391104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169713875719217153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169677090553290752


----------



## Chan Hung

Kratosx23 said:


> The most desperately needed edit of a meme of all time.


Lmfao!!! Gold!


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Dance with somebody is the best so far. It worked so well


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> *All Out PPV Sales Trending Lower Than Double Or Nothing, ‘Down Significantly’ Via TV*
> 
> The (sometimes rough) numbers are in for All Elite Wrestling’s self-proclaimed biggest show of the year, and it may mean that All Out will fall below the numbers set by Double or Nothing. As reported by The Wrestling Observer newsletter, All Out was “down significantly” from AEW’s big premiere, although it will finish ahead of its spiritual predecessor All In. Streaming on the B/R Live was up over past shows, helped by the one-hour pre-show that heavily pushed purchases via that platform.
> 
> The Wrestling Observer does have one exact number, and that’s for All In’s TV buys. They sit at 28,000, which is short of Double or Nothing’s 35,000 in this same time period. *If trends continue, All Out will top out at 100,000 buys, which is lower than Double or Nothing’s 113,000.*
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.mandatory.com/wrestlezo...g-lower-double-or-nothing#V6dLQ5pfvtkCidxJ.99


 @V-Trigger @MJF @LifeInCattleClass @rbl85










You may call him Money Moxley.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This has Nothing to do with Moxley dude….

It was the first PPV so way more hype than All Out and they promoted DON way more than All Out.

Because on those 113.000 they were people who didn't like it and didn't want to watch AEW in the future.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

^ the free shows did more bad than good

fyter fest & fight for the fallen being mediocre at best turned some fans off. aew should've skipped airing those free ppvs


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> This has Nothing to do with Moxley dude….
> 
> It was the first PPV so way more hype than All Out and they promoted DON way more than All Out.
> 
> Because on those 113.000 they were people who didn't like it and didn't want to watch AEW in the future.


Fyter Fest was the most watched free event and DON was the most watched PPV.

What did they have in common?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Fyter Fest was the most watched free event and DON was the most watched PPV.
> 
> What did they have in common?


Fight for the Fallen had competition.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Fight for the Fallen had competition.


Fyter Fest went up against a UFC card that had over a million viewers on ESPN.

FFTF went up against a UFC card on ESPN+ app that did 400K viewers.

Would you like to try again?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Fyter Fest went up against a UFC card that had over a million viewers on ESPN.
> 
> FFTF went up against a UFC card on ESPN+ app that did 400K viewers.
> 
> Would you like to try again?


There was the special episode of Evolve who was live on the WWE network and Meltzer said it did good Numbers and there NJPW G1 Climax.

To tell you the truth a didn't watch Fyter Fest or FFTF because they were glorified house shows.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> There was the special episode of Evolve who was live on the WWE network and Meltzer said it did good Numbers and there NJPW G1 Climax.
> 
> To tell you the truth a didn't watch Fyter Fest or FFTF because they were glorified house shows.


LOL Evolve.

The viewership for Fyter Fest and FFTF includes replay views, by the way. All of the wrestling shows you mention were all available on demand.

But if you want to go down that road, Meltzer also called Moxley a megastar, and largely attributed All Out's record ticket demand to him.

Face it, no one in the company other than Moxley and Jericho is a draw that can move numbers. They are all geeks (except for MJF, who is a star in the making.)


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> LOL Evolve.
> 
> The viewership for Fyter Fest and FFTF includes replay views, by the way. All of the wrestling shows you mention were all available on demand.
> 
> But if you want to go down that road,* Meltzer also called Moxley a megastar*, and largely attributed All Out's record ticket demand to him.
> 
> Face it, no one in the company other than Moxley and Jericho is a draw that can move numbers. They are all geeks.


A megastar in the wrestling community.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> A megastar in the wrestling community.


Of course.

I'm glad we can finally agree on something.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I specifically bought the PPV on B/R Live because it was $10 cheaper than my cable provider. Not that big of a deal that traditional PPV buys were down imo because I'm sure a lot of people did the same.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Fyter Fest was the most watched free event and DON was the most watched PPV.
> 
> What did they have in common?


Why wold you be happy about this? People shouldn't be tuning in for one person. Ultimately this is best for AEW so we can see how many non-mox fans they have.

You also shouldn't shit on AEW's other wrestlers to uplift Mox. Thats not even what Mox would want. Yes, AEW have been coasting on pre-established names for now, but they're getting there. Jungle Boy/Luchsaurus is catching on, and so will PAC and Paige. 

There's no reason to demean the roster this early out of the gate.


----------



## JAROTO

rbl85 said:


> This has Nothing to do with Moxley dude….
> 
> It was the first PPV so way more hype than All Out and they promoted DON way more than All Out.
> 
> Because on those 113.000 they were people who didn't like it and didn't want to watch AEW in the future.


I hate to admit it, but I think Moxley vs Kenny was the biggest match they had for All Out. When Moxley got injured many people lost interest in the PPV. Buys would have been huge if this match had taken place.

I loved All Out. It was awesome. I was there live and had a really great time. But being brutaly honest on paper it was Kenny vs a former 205 WWE guy. Jericho vs and unknown and Cody vs A former WWE jobber. Those where the main one on one matches. 

Having 100,000 buys is a huge accomplishment with this card. DON had Jericho vs Omega. That sole match on paper was bigger than any other on All Out.

Moxley is a former WWE champion and a former Shield member. It's a big shame he missed All Out. He was the biggest name and still in his prime.


----------



## The Wood

AEWMoxley said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has Nothing to do with Moxley dude….
> 
> It was the first PPV so way more hype than All Out and they promoted DON way more than All Out.
> 
> Because on those 113.000 they were people who didn't like it and didn't want to watch AEW in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Fyter Fest was the most watched free event and DON was the most watched PPV.
> 
> What did they have in common?
Click to expand...

Lol, Mox wasn’t even advertised for DON. People were hyped for this and it is losing steam because it appeals only to the hardcore fans. That’s why the numbers are trending down. It will be interesting to see if TNT brings anyone new along, or if this is going to be a case of appealing to the niche coming back to bite them, which was predictable.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> Lol, Mox wasn’t even advertised for DON. People were hyped for this and it is losing steam because *it appeals only to the hardcore fans.* That’s why the numbers are trending down. It will be interesting to see if TNT brings anyone new along, or if this is going to be a case of appealing to the niche coming back to bite them, which was predictable.


NXT too


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I hope people realise not all Mox fans think he's the be and end all of AEW lol :lol I really enjoyed All Out - was my anticipation and interest down a bit cos of Mox not being there? Yeah, of course it was, but I still went into the show with an open mind and really had fun.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

if there is ANYONE on this forum that thinks all out beating every single wresting ppv not named wwe or wcw ( altho all out did beat most of wcw's last ppv) is a bad thing. then this place is actually filled with clown who don't know what the hell they are talking about, and in fact I think there are some people who don't know what the fuck they are talking about and are just spinning the number to fit their little narrative. 
here is an in depth analysis from meltzer explains what are the numbers what they mean, the conclusion is that they basically did the same with some very good positive because the traditional ppv buys decreased in the us but increased on br live ( which was always TNT's plan, using aew to make br live more popular). 









it's becoming a reoccurring theme here, yesterday I saw a thread absolutely taking what Dave said out of context and making it seem like every wrestlers could write thrown storyline.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> if there is ANYONE on this forum that thinks all out beating every single wresting ppv not named wwe or wcw ( altho all out did beat most of wcw's last ppv) is a bad thing. then this place is actually filled with clown who don't know what the hell they are talking about, and in fact I think there are some people who don't know what the fuck they are talking about and are just spinning the number to fit their little narrative.
> here is an in depth analysis from meltzer explains what are the numbers what they mean, the conclusion is that they basically did the same with some very good positive because the traditional ppv buys decreased in the us but increased on br live ( which was always TNT's plan, using aew to make br live more popular).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's becoming a reoccurring theme here, yesterday I saw a thread absolutely taking what Dave said out of context and making it seem like every wrestlers could write thrown storyline.


The general feeling (outside of AEW) is that the PPV model is a dying one with diminishing returns ... not necessarily show to show but over time.

That’s why WWE made the jump to the Network streaming service. Boxing has DAZN and ESPN+ streaming major events and Fox/PBC doing PPV. 

I’m wondering long-term is this is what AEW will rely on as it’s major revenue stream apart from its TV contract (which at least as has been reported is tiered so it has to reach certain benchmarks to increase payouts to AEW). Because the industry as a whole (not wrestling but PPV industry) is dying — maybe the streaming PPV is a compromise they think they can make work, but it goes against the overall data and trend.

It’s what they have now and they are making it work now, which is great for the promotion. I just wonder if they have a plan to transition into another way of doing it.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> Lol, Mox wasn’t even advertised for DON. People were hyped for this and it is losing steam because it appeals only to the hardcore fans. That’s why the numbers are trending down. It will be interesting to see if TNT brings anyone new along, or if this is going to be a case of appealing to the niche coming back to bite them, which was predictable.


Cody Rhodes saying they were not going after the casual fan is interesting. I'm sure TNT don't have this in mind; to go niche with no aspirations of serious growth. Trying to be ROH V2.0 will not see them renewed after their three year deal. It might be one of the only TV productions in the world that declares its intent to ignore casual fans.

TV productions are businesses, and businesses strive to generate as much profit as possible.

Having an identity crisis right as you jump out of the plane is not a good thing.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> Cody Rhodes saying they were not going after the casual fan is interesting. I'm sure TNT don't have this in mind; to go niche with no aspirations of serious growth. Trying to be ROH V2.0 will not see them renewed after their three year deal. It might be one of the only TV productions in the world* that declares its intent to ignore casual fans.*
> 
> TV productions are businesses, and businesses strive to generate as much profit as possible.
> 
> Having an identity crisis right as you jump out of the plane is not a good thing.


Except he didn't say that….


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



JAROTO said:


> I hate to admit it, but I think Moxley vs Kenny was the biggest match they had for All Out. When Moxley got injured many people lost interest in the PPV. Buys would have been huge if this match had taken place.
> 
> I loved All Out. It was awesome. I was there live and had a really great time. But being brutaly honest on paper it was Kenny vs a former 205 WWE guy. Jericho vs and unknown and Cody vs A former WWE jobber. Those where the main one on one matches.
> 
> Having 100,000 buys is a huge accomplishment with this card. DON had Jericho vs Omega. That sole match on paper was bigger than any other on All Out.
> 
> Moxley is a former WWE champion and a former Shield member. It's a big shame he missed All Out. He was the biggest name and still in his prime.


You're making WWE a prerequisite to success at an entirely different company who's based on being the antithesis of what Vince offers. That's where you are going wrong. If that's the way you look at it you'll never be satisfied. People drew before and during, and they'll draw after Vince.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169590461721391104


----------



## Tigrotto

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

DON didn't like it. This is a kind of wrestling too fast and video game style for me. Maximum disappointment PAC Vs Omega. Kenny seems to have worsened considerably, or maybe it was a bad day.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*










Just saved you hours of nonsense. You're welcome.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

lol all the years of being on the TNA thread it was not like this. I guess this is what its like for the wwe threads. I guess you could say im finally threading with the big boys


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Except he didn't say that….





> I gotta take care of the people who brought us to the dance in the first place … and I think that will be appealing on a global level.


You can pander to a niche base or you can go mainstream/global. You can't do both. Smark zealots will watch no matter what, casuals won't.

If smarks are allowed to direct the future of AEW then it's going to bomb. 

If Khan doesn't bother with writers as Meltzer alleges and lets wrestlers book the show, and builds it around noisy internet neckbeards as an audience, they're in trouble already.

Also the only reason TNT are (partially) backing AEW is because it has the potential to win back sponsors with live TV. Live TV is the only thing legacy producers have left with the cord-cutting holocaust. If AEW fucks up, they'll send it to the graveyard shift in a heartbeat, then axe it when the clock runs out (which is 36 months). TNT guys don't give a fuck about wrestling, they're interested in Khan's promise woo some live sponsorship.

No fucking smark-orientated wrestling!


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> If Khan doesn't bother with writers as Meltzer alleges and lets wrestlers book the show, and builds it around noisy internet neckbeards as an audience, they're in trouble already.


Wrestling has ALWAYS been booked by wrestlers or former wrestlers. Vince was the one that brought the fucking writers in the first place. There's a booking committee that gives bullet points to the boys/girls and they work their magic. It isn't that hard to understand. Holy shit. You seriously think that Sammy Guevara is going to tell Cody that he's going to be World Champion in two weeks and they go and do it?. ffs.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Just saved you hours of nonsense. You're welcome.


Thank god I'm not the only one that blocked this guy. He's up there as one of the worse AEW haters on this forum and he has it as his name which is funny.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Live tv is great still but im still waiting for the day when a bloody mega streaming platform properly signs a successful wrestling company. And pays them according to viewership. So imagine they grow the revue grows and its a sure thing. So far no streaming platform has done any live sports. Lol random topic i guess


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Wrestling has ALWAYS been booked by wrestlers or former wrestlers. Vince was the one that brought the fucking writers in the first place. There's a booking committee that gives bullet points to the boys/girls and they work their magic. It isn't that hard to understand. Holy shit.


Active wrestlers booking themselves. Did you sleep through the demise of WCW?

And what happened when WWE listened to internet neckbeards in 2012 and put the belt on CM Punk? Reminder: Worst ratings in 17 years.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> Active wrestlers booking themselves. Did you sleep through the demise of WCW?
> 
> And what happened when WWE listened to internet neckbeards in 2012 and put the belt on CM Punk? Reminder: Worst ratings in 17 years.


Im not backing up cm punk what so ever but i wouldnt blame ratings on him. The product was beyond shit during those years and everyone knows it


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> Active wrestlers booking themselves. Did you sleep through the demise of WCW?
> 
> And what happened when WWE listened to internet neckbeards in 2012 and put the belt on CM Punk? Reminder: Worst ratings in 17 years.


Verne Gagne, Fritz Von Erich, Bill Watts, Carlos Colon, Stu Hart, Dusty Rhodes, and when his kids were of age, Vince McMahon all booked themselves and their families as centerpieces of their promotions.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> Active wrestlers booking themselves. Did you sleep through the demise of WCW?
> 
> And what happened when WWE listened to internet neckbeards in 2012 and put the belt on CM Punk? Reminder: Worst ratings in 17 years.



Actually the wrestlers (except the EVP's) are not really going to be the ones who book the matchs, storylines…..

But they will be able to give ideas.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Verne Gagne, Fritz Von Erich, Bill Watts, Carlos Colon, Stu Hart, Dusty Rhodes.


And none of their stuff amounted to shit. They never went mainstream. Only Vince McMahon moved into the big leagues, and he did not wrestle. Bischoff treated WCW like a business and he did not wrestle.

This is TNT we're talking about. We're comparing Verne fucking Gagne's podunk outfit to a company that is putting adverts in cinemas ahead of Marvel movies?

Nobody cares about indie wrestling or its idiosyncrasies.


----------



## shandcraig

Hey guys cody announced yesterday news would be told today.did he mention anything yet?


Nevermind it must be that full gear ticket's go on sale tod3


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> And none of their stuff amounted to shit. They never went mainstream. Only Vince McMahon moved into the big leagues, and he did not wrestle. Bischoff treated WCW like a business and he did not wrestle.
> 
> This is TNT we're talking about. We're comparing Verne fucking Gagne's podunk outfit to a company that is putting adverts in cinemas ahead of Marvel movies?
> 
> Nobody cares about indie wrestling or its idiosyncrasies.


Because Vince bought the territories?! and lol at the big leagues comment. Not even going to bother with that low tier bait.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



roadkill_ said:


> And none of their stuff amounted to shit. They never went mainstream. Only Vince McMahon moved into the big leagues, and he did not wrestle. Bischoff treated WCW like a business and he did not wrestle.
> 
> This is TNT we're talking about. We're comparing Verne fucking Gagne's podunk outfit to a company that is putting adverts in cinemas ahead of Marvel movies?
> 
> Nobody cares about indie wrestling or its idiosyncrasies.


Er, WWE seems to be comprised mainly of indy wrestlers right now, and they're scouring the indys high and low for talents.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



EMGESP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169590461721391104


:lmao


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Hey guys cody announced yesterday news would be told today.did he mention anything yet?
> 
> 
> Nevermind it must be that full gear ticket's go on sale tod3


No it was his match.

In his announcement he wrote "happy, ready"


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You know what would be hilarious? If Scorpio Sky was Jericho's first title defense on TV. I died laughing when he yelled "Scorpio Sky you'll never get a shot at this!" during the now legendary postmatch rant. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Corey said:


> You know what would be hilarious? If Scorpio Sky was Jericho's first title defense on TV. I died laughing when he yelled "Scorpio Sky you'll never get a shot at this!" during the now legendary postmatch rant. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


That would be quite hilarious


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't be opposed to a Scorpio Sky vs Chris Jericho match. I can see it being Darby or Havoc though.


----------



## Joe Gill

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

its blatantly obvious it will be jericho vs page for the title on tv.... and pac will interfere costing page the match and sets up pac vs page match at full fear.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

How do some dudes talk about "business, business, business" and then in the same breath refer to shit from 20 years ago

If any of you walked into a TV boardroom and started talking "So, 25 years ago -" they'd laugh your little asses out of the room faster than you could say "attitude Era".

Y'all have no clue what "running it like a business" means. All you have is a mentality that is 2 decades past its expiration date


----------



## Death Rider

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> How do some dudes talk about "business, business, business" and then in the same breath refer to shit from 20 years ago
> 
> If any of you walked into a TV boardroom and started talking "So, 25 years ago -" they'd laugh your little asses out of the room faster than you could say "attitude Era".
> 
> Y'all have no clue what "running it like a business" means. All you have is a mentality that is 2 decades past its expiration date


People's obsession with the fucking past annoys me. Sick of seeing people bringing up cornette or Russo for example (unless it is cornette on commentary I can accept that as he is great at it). The same old boring ideas all the time. Tell you what? If you don't want an alternative tune into wwe. Some of the people in these threads just want wwe lite


----------



## JAROTO

Darkest Lariat said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but I think Moxley vs Kenny was the biggest match they had for All Out. When Moxley got injured many people lost interest in the PPV. Buys would have been huge if this match had taken place.
> 
> I loved All Out. It was awesome. I was there live and had a really great time. But being brutaly honest on paper it was Kenny vs a former 205 WWE guy. Jericho vs and unknown and Cody vs A former WWE jobber. Those where the main one on one matches.
> 
> Having 100,000 buys is a huge accomplishment with this card. DON had Jericho vs Omega. That sole match on paper was bigger than any other on All Out.
> 
> Moxley is a former WWE champion and a former Shield member. It's a big shame he missed All Out. He was the biggest name and still in his prime.
> 
> 
> 
> You're making WWE a prerequisite to success at an entirely different company who's based on being the antithesis of what Vince offers. That's where you are going wrong. If that's the way you look at it you'll never be satisfied. People drew before and during, and they'll draw after Vince.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? I just said I was satisfied. I loved All Out. I am talking about draws. Nobody is a draw in AEW yet except Jericho and Moxley. That's why buyrates were not that great for All Out. I can't tell if people will draw or not in AEW, but right now it's just the hype of a new company. Once this hype is gone they will really need to prove themselves.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



looper007 said:


> Thank god I'm not the only one that blocked this guy. He's up there as one of the worse AEW haters on this forum and he has it as his name which is funny.


He also kinda makes Mox fans look a bit bad too.



Also, there was a hype show for All Out? I wish I lived in the USA sometimes, we miss out on so much stuff here.


----------



## Death Rider

Mox Girl said:


> looper007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I'm not the only one that blocked this guy. He's up there as one of the worse AEW haters on this forum and he has it as his name which is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> He also kinda makes Mox fans look a bit bad too.*
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there was a hype show for All Out? I wish I lived in the USA sometimes, we miss out on so much stuff here.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Anyone you want to see moxley face in particular btw mox girl?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> People's obsession with the fucking past annoys me. Sick of seeing people bringing up cornette or Russo for example (unless it is cornette on commentary I can accept that as he is great at it). The same old boring ideas all the time. Tell you what? If you don't want an alternative tune into wwe. Some of the people in these threads just want wwe lite


Well, to be fair, there is some value in respecting certain aspects of tradition. There are some things at the heart of the business that will never change and should never change; on the other hand, everything must evolve, or it just becomes a stale rehash of itself. Not to mention the immediate access to information that wasn't a factor in the past also affects how businesses need to be run, particularly in regards to entertainment. Cornette is a little too attached to tradition and old-school sometimes, but at times he does have some valid points; Russo is just out there and irrelevant and needs to go disappear somewhere, and preferably take the handful of trolls in this forum with him. 

But yeah, too many people have their own little limited vision of what wrestling needs to be. In many cases it's a WWE lite, but not all. Some people are just too goddamn narrow-minded for their own good. All I know is, I cannot tolerate more that 30 seconds of anything WWE, while so far AEW has been able to hold my attention for everything they've done. That doesn't mean I'm in 100% agreement with every little thing they do, but their product as a whole is at opposite ends of the spectrum from WWE. It's been fun to watch, and I just enjoy going along for the ride they're taking me on. That's good enough for me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> People's obsession with the fucking past annoys me. Sick of seeing people bringing up cornette or Russo for example (unless it is cornette on commentary I can accept that as he is great at it). The same old boring ideas all the time. Tell you what? If you don't want an alternative tune into wwe. Some of the people in these threads just want wwe lite


Of course.

It's been clear from the start that some didn't want a true alternative to WWE but simply the fourth brand to RAW, SD, and NXT (thus AEWWE). If AEW wasn't their cup of tea (which is more than fine), there are other wrestling companies they can support and watch if they think WWE or AEW doesn't suit their palette of wrestling tastes yet they refuse to do so and keep coming on here to bait, troll, and disrupt conversation and threads. It's blatantly obvious.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

We don't have to throwaway the past. But anyone who is a huge wrestling fan and who has seen enough of the historical stuff knows one thing:

Wrestling, as an entertainment medium, Only Moves Forward. It never goes backwards. Every once in a while something new comes along and in this medium, we never, ever turn back the clock. You either are comfortable with the evolution or you stop watching. 

But bitching about the past has been historically proven to be nothing but an impotent annoyance


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> Agreed. Anyone you want to see moxley face in particular btw mox girl?


Jericho definitely, just to see them feud in a less PG environment. Maybe Cody cos I think he was Stardust last time he and Mox interacted :lol

As for non ex WWE guys, I'm not sure, I need to see everyone more first before I can judge.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Mox Girl said:


> He also kinda makes Mox fans look a bit bad too.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there was a hype show for All Out? I wish I lived in the USA sometimes, we miss out on so much stuff here.


It's up on ITV Wrestling Youtube channel for free. 

But if you've watched the Road To-shows and BTE, there's really not much reason to watch it as there's not a lot of stuff you wouldn't have seen before.


----------



## Aedubya

It was also a terrible idea for Jericho to kick out of Pages signature move Deadshot
Stuff like that is pure WWE


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Mox wasn’t even advertised for DON. People were hyped for this and it is losing steam because *it appeals only to the hardcore fans.* That’s why the numbers are trending down. It will be interesting to see if TNT brings anyone new along, or if this is going to be a case of appealing to the niche coming back to bite them, which was predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> NXT too
Click to expand...

We’ll see. NXT seems to follow wrestling psychology a lot more, which could appeal to a lot of people. Especially comparatively. 

Their attempts with the Halftime Heat thing were pretty meek. I think they’ll need some guys with charisma to be focused on, but they do have Dream and Riddle. 

I think they should be able to get 69% of the current SmackDown audience. At least. That’s 1.38 million. If AEW’s PPV reflect 5% of their viewing audience, that’s 1.12 million. Neither number seems super-impressive, but both would be above network average. 



patpat said:


> if there is ANYONE on this forum that thinks all out beating every single wresting ppv not named wwe or wcw ( altho all out did beat most of wcw's last ppv) is a bad thing. then this place is actually filled with clown who don't know what the hell they are talking about, and in fact I think there are some people who don't know what the fuck they are talking about and are just spinning the number to fit their little narrative.
> here is an in depth analysis from meltzer explains what are the numbers what they mean, the conclusion is that they basically did the same with some very good positive because the traditional ppv buys decreased in the us but increased on br live ( which was always TNT's plan, using aew to make br live more popular).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's becoming a reoccurring theme here, yesterday I saw a thread absolutely taking what Dave said out of context and making it seem like every wrestlers could write thrown storyline.


It hasn’t beaten every single PPV though. It looks like it is going to tail DON, the Angle/Joe TNA PPV that 60k domestic buys, and every ECW PPV from Wrestlepalooza ‘98 onwards.

56k is less than 60k, 71k or 99k. There seems to be talk that the B/R Live numbers are up. Okay. To get to 72k they would need 44k B/R Live purchases. That would be a 20% increase for B/R Live, whereas last time it was basically a 50/50 split. And that’s to do _marginally_ better than DON. They’re not creating new fans. Yet. We’ll see what TNT delivers.

AEW does way too much like WWE. The weird show structure, the three-man booth, the tell-not-show approach, the sports entertainment gimmicks, the aversion to common sense, everybody kicking out of high spots to get people into a match. 

People who want an alternative to WWE are still waiting.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> We don't have to throwaway the past. But anyone who is a huge wrestling fan and who has seen enough of the historical stuff knows one thing:
> 
> Wrestling, as an entertainment medium, Only Moves Forward. It never goes backwards. Every once in a while something new comes along and in this medium, we never, ever turn back the clock. You either are comfortable with the evolution or you stop watching.
> 
> But bitching about the past has been historically proven to be nothing but an impotent annoyance


Wrestling always changes. It parallels to the acceptance of pop culture and or cultural trend of the moment. That has been the case all throughout the history of wrestling. That's why WWE isn't and shouldn't be the one thing that bares standard to everywhere else, especially if its a means to be an alternative, which AEW clearly is for the most part. That is not to say that AEW isn't the only alternative around as there are many other companies to choose from to get your wrestling fix as you see fit (NJPW, NOAH, MLW, IMPACT, ROH, NWA, GCW to name a few).

To not do so is being lazy.


----------



## shandcraig

Based off the world belt and womens what predictions of design do you guys think the tag belts will be? They seem to have a prestigious old school classy trend go the belts


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hey folks, I just wanted to say that the bubbly thing wasn't that funny. And people need to calm down with that shit. Ya'll are looking like a bunch of total geeks posting it on everything.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Darkest Lariat said:


> Hey folks, I just wanted to say that the bubbly thing wasn't that funny. And people need to calm down with that shit. Ya'll are looking like a bunch of total geeks posting it on everything.


I didn't find it that funny at all when it happened either. I was stuck on the "hey paramedics where the hell were you when I was bleeding half to death?" and "Scorpio Sky? You'll never get a shot at this!" lines. :lol

BUT

Some of these memes are fucking hilarious and I can't get enough of the good ones. I love how much it's taken off.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Darkest Lariat said:


> Hey folks, I just wanted to say that the bubbly thing wasn't that funny. And people need to calm down with that shit. Ya'll are looking like a bunch of total geeks posting it on everything.


That’s right. Because everybody knows, whether they want to believe it or not, it’s all about the squeeze. :lmao
















And yes, it _was_ pretty funny.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I didn't find it that funny at all when it happened either. I was stuck on the "hey paramedics where the hell were you when I was bleeding half to death?" and "Scorpio Sky? You'll never get a shot at this!" lines. :lol
> 
> BUT
> 
> Some of these memes are fucking hilarious and I can't get enough of the good ones. I love how much it's taken off.


Every AEW post on social media is just people saying it over and over.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I would love to see Scorpio Sky get the first title shot.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Man AEW needs to use Holloween havoc. I heard wwe no longer has the rights cus they never used it. 


Just as a fun game what would continued names/themes ppvs they could use ?

I wonder how many they will even use. It looks like they are going to do in the in your house root ? Some ppvs cheaper that are not as story driven and than the big name ppvs. 

I dont think ALL OUT is a long term ppv but they might keep using it.


I bet they will find 4 that will be yearly and than a few more casual new names every year


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I would love some kind of Halloween theme on the show in Charleston. That could help sell tickets in the weeks leading up to it too. Imagine if the Finals of the Tag Title Tournament was Lucha Bros vs. LAX (whatever the fuck their new name is). Shit gets heated and the week before they book a Dia de los Muertes Death Match for the belts. One hell of a main event right there!


----------



## The Wood

On the subject of the All Out buyrate, a piece of data that alluded me for a bit that I don’t feel is getting enough attention is the retention rate. 

We don’t have the fixed data for All Out’s buys, but we do know that 42% of All Out buyers also got Double or Nothing. Now, given that the number is likely to be lower, that means that the number of return customers from Double or Nothing is almost definitely *under 42%.* 

If you add 12% onto 56k (a fair split between traditional PPV and B/R Live buys), that takes you up to 63k, which is the median between 56k and DON’s 71k anyway. 42% of that number is about 27k. That means out of 71k North American buys, *only 38%* are return customers. 

That may not be a fixed statistic or anything, but when talking about “staying power,” I think whether or not people who ordered the first show ordered the second is a much better metric than how many new buyers they get for round two. 

I think it also tells us that we need to be careful about taking the bubble’s word when it comes to what has appeal. Wrestling audiences are comprised of only the most hardcore fans. Reviews for these shows have been overwhelmingly positive. Yet customers checking this shit out were almost twice as likely to say “nah” than “yeah.” I think the idea that hardcore fans set the flavor is going to be further exposed.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I bought All Out on B/R Live, but I sure did see a lot of people sharing illegal stream links in various Facebook groups I'm in. Those people watching illegally are surely the same people who will laugh when buyrates are down. :eyeroll

I'll buy Full Gear as well because I think All Out was well worth my 50$.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Darkest Lariat said:


> Every AEW post on social media is just people saying it over and over.


It happens with every meme nowadays tbh. It just a modern world thing


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Lets keep things on topic with AEW only from here on out, and not the section & various posters within.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Man AEW needs to use Holloween havoc. I heard wwe no longer has the rights cus they never used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a fun game what would continued names/themes ppvs they could use ?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many they will even use. It looks like they are going to do in the in your house root ? Some ppvs cheaper that are not as story driven and than the big name ppvs.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think ALL OUT is a long term ppv but they might keep using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they will find 4 that will be yearly and than a few more casual new names every year


A Spring Break show on the beach to solidify they're the brand for the young folk full of life seems like a no brainer. 

With their multiple international partnerships stealing Impact's X Cup idea for a one night tournament winner gets a future title shot seems like a good idea.


----------



## shandcraig

To bad they couldnt steal the ultimate x


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm still curious if there will be a 2nd mens title belt. Or just the main world title. Also, Full Gear looks very solid. Yes the TV shows may reveal what's to come but I'm excited to actually see stories finally unfold weekly. And 2 hrs every Wednesday


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm a bit confused is PAC's name pronounced Pock or Pack? cause i always thought it was Pock, but on All Out they was pronouncing it as Pack which just sounded dumb to me.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm a bit confused is PAC's name pronounced Pock or Pack? cause i always thought it was Pock, but on All Out they was pronouncing it as Pack which just sounded dumb to me.


Yeah same.  I thought Jim Ross was just fucking it up but then Excalibur started doing it and idk now. I'm still gonna call him POCK.


----------



## virus21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Yeah same.  I thought Jim Ross was just fucking it up but then Excalibur started doing it and idk now. I'm still gonna call him POCK.


Do you smell what the Pock is cooking?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Yeah same.  I thought Jim Ross was just fucking it up but then Excalibur started doing it and idk now. I'm still gonna call him POCK.


Yeah if i remember correctly Justin Roberts even announced him as Pack, are they trying to put their own stamp on his name by pronouncing it different like WWE changing someones name to make it their own?

I mean Pock just sounds cool, Pack sounds as i said kinda fucking dumb and it sounds dumb with them trying to use the name Pack for someone whos so bad ass and intimidating.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PACK or POCK it's whatever, as frivolous as a difference of accent to me


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> I'm a bit confused is PAC's name pronounced Pock or Pack? cause i always thought it was Pock, but on All Out they was pronouncing it as Pack which just sounded dumb to me.


Pock sounds better than Pack lol


----------



## The Wood

RapShepard said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man AEW needs to use Holloween havoc. I heard wwe no longer has the rights cus they never used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a fun game what would continued names/themes ppvs they could use ?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many they will even use. It looks like they are going to do in the in your house root ? Some ppvs cheaper that are not as story driven and than the big name ppvs.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think ALL OUT is a long term ppv but they might keep using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they will find 4 that will be yearly and than a few more casual new names every year
> 
> 
> 
> A Spring Break show on the beach to solidify they're the brand for the young folk full of life seems like a no brainer.
> 
> With their multiple international partnerships stealing Impact's X Cup idea for a one night tournament winner gets a future title shot seems like a good idea.
Click to expand...

I’d have agreed if they were getting themselves over as the hot, hip brand. But as the camera pans revealed, this is more fat, white guy wrestling. 



SAMCRO said:


> I'm a bit confused is PAC's name pronounced Pock or Pack? cause i always thought it was Pock, but on All Out they was pronouncing it as Pack which just sounded dumb to me.


It used to have the stressed “a,” but they want it to just be “pack” for some reason. I don’t even know what the name means in the first place, so it’s no skin off my teeth.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I've always pronounced it and known it as pac like pacman, it rolls off the tongue a lot better in a Geordie accent in that way imo. No idea what it is a reference to though :lol


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> I’d have agreed if they were getting themselves over as the hot, hip brand. But as the camera pans revealed, this is more fat, white guy wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> It used to have the stressed “a,” but they want it to just be “pack” for some reason. I don’t even know what the name means in the first place, so it’s no skin off my teeth.


It’s an homage to the late rapper Two-Pack.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Pac was the one that told JR and EXC how to pronounce his name. Calm down.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Pac was the one that told JR and EXC how to pronounce his name. Calm down.


And you know this how?


----------



## The Wood

Saintpat said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’d have agreed if they were getting themselves over as the hot, hip brand. But as the camera pans revealed, this is more fat, white guy wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> It used to have the stressed “a,” but they want it to just be “pack” for some reason. I don’t even know what the name means in the first place, so it’s no skin off my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an homage to the late rapper Two-Pack.
Click to expand...

Ah, I see. I mean, I like me women Tupac too, but I wouldn’t have thought Neville would have based his ring name off him, haha. There you go. 



V-Trigger said:


> Pac was the one that told JR and EXC how to pronounce his name. Calm down.


No one is getting worked up, they’re just seeking clarification. Especially since they have heard it pronounced two ways. Dave Meltzer alluded to this as well: “I have to call him [PACK] now.”


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So apparently Meltzer was wrong because AEW All Out buys exceeded those of AEW Double or Nothing on Fite TV.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> So apparently Meltzer was wrong because AEW All Out buys exceeded those of AEW Double or Nothing on Fite TV.


Did they? Source?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Did they? Source?


https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/09/07/exclusive-on-aew-all-out-streaming-numbers/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

‘Meltzer was wrong’ should just be a mantra at this point


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

How trustworthy is Ringside News? I mean, they don't actually link to a source, it's just them stating that someone from FITE TV said it did swell. Meltzer also had access to the FITE TV numbers for Double or Nothing, because he conflated worldwide buys with domestic.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

PAC should have just used Ben Satterly when he left WWE. Pac was horrid back when he was using it during his indie days. I mean it's a nickname his father called him. 

In other news, Cody hinting at a Television Title. 


> There’s a title we’re considering and it’s something people can probably guess since we’re going to be on TV, hint hint, but there are no plans for it at the moment. Right now we revolve around the AEW Championship and in D.C. we’re going to name the first ever AEW Women’s Champion, and that’s such a beautiful belt. I don’t know if people know, up close, that rose gold is layered into it. Brandi, Kenny Omega, and Tony did a great job getting that title. There’s going to be some guidelines laid out for whoever wins that title though. Some guidelines about how they’re supposed to take care of it.”


I could support it - as long at they take the World Title off television. Have it an upper card title, near main event level even rather than a mid-card title. 20 minute television time limit, champion retains on a draw. Defended at least once a month, maybe every second week.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

We don't need more belts. They should have a function. Right now singles wrestlers should be going after the World Title. You don't need a consolation belt, and it's not like you have house shows you're trying to draw on.


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/09/07/exclusive-on-aew-all-out-streaming-numbers/


I call bullshit.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> We don't need more belts. They should have a function. Right now singles wrestlers should be going after the World Title. You don't need a consolation belt, and it's not like you have house shows you're trying to draw on.


Literally every big wrestling company has had a midcard belt, i mean no one buys for a second guys like Sammy Guevara going for the world title. The midcard guys need a belt they can realistically go after, thats why midcard belts exist to give the guys not in the main event something to go after.

You can argue 1 hour shows like NXT don't need a midcard title but for a major wrestling promotion thats 2 hours with a big roster, yeah you need a midcard belt and they're gonna make one without a doubt.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC should have just used Ben Satterly when he left WWE. Pac was horrid back when he was using it during his indie days. I mean it's a nickname his father called him.
> 
> In other news, Cody hinting at a Television Title.
> 
> I could support it - as long at they take the World Title off television. Have it an upper card title, near main event level even rather than a mid-card title. 20 minute television time limit, champion retains on a draw. Defended at least once a month, maybe every second week.


Why would you want them to take the World Title off of TV? That wouldn't make any sense at all.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah, it's an unnamed source and they haven't done a press release or anything. Why contact Ringside News to advertise that you've got a growing property? Also, it being down on FITE makes sense because there were other ways to access it in the UK. Given that's their second biggest market, even if there was the same interest in the show (which Google Trends leads you to believe there wasn't), then it would still make sense they are down. 

I'm not saying this source is deliberately lying. But it wouldn't surprise me if this a pro-AEW/anti-Meltzer troll and everyone is just so keen to get something over Meltzer that they didn't vet the source. This would be more believable if it had a name attached "Such and such from FITE TV" and there was some responsibility assigned for it. I can't even pull the link up now (could have been taken down?) but even the wording of the statement wasn't as sensitive as a statement like this would be worded as. Someone with that data is probably going to say "We saw it reported that the buys were down, but that reporter must have been operating on some preliminary or false information" they wouldn't call it "inaccurate," because that implies fault of the journalist reporting, not the false nature of the information. If a reporter gets false information, then reporting the false information is still reporting. It's not "inaccurate." People in positions of power understand this.

And why respond to a wrestling journalist who reported the buys as opposed to, you know, making a statement that Double or Nothing exceeded our expectations again. Even something on Twitter saying "Congratulations @AEWrestling on a show even more successful in [market], [market] and [market] than Double or Nothing! Onwards and upwards!" would have been a more penetrating statement that reports the business is doing well and doesn't single out a specific journalist reporting on a niche industry of rumors and innuendo. 

And it completely avoids giving numbers, which is just fishy.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Literally every big wrestling company has had a midcard belt, i mean no one buys for a second guys like Sammy Guevara going for the world title. The midcard guys need a belt they can realistically go after, thats why midcard belts exist to give the guys not in the main event something to go after.


Lol, that's not why "mid-card titles" exist. The WWF Intercontinental Championship was created so that there was a champion who could draw in another town while Bob Backlund was trying to draw in another (often with help from Bruno Sammartino). Conversely, the US Title was invented because the NWA World Heavyweight Champion travelled to a bunch of different territories. This set someone up underneath to move into contention and so that main events could have championship stakes while the NWA World Champion wasn't there. 

They're not "mid-card titles." They were designed to draw money. They have become mid-card titles in modern years, and it's why it means jack and shit to win one. What even is a mid-card in a kayfabe sense? How is AJ Styles winning the United States Championship different from him winning the WWE Championship? For that matter, what makes him winning the WWE Championship any different from him winning the US Title? Having all these belts dilutes everything. All these copycat promotions having a billion fucking belts that don't make any sense is a problem, not something to emulate. 

Where is WINNING to call AEWWE on this? Wait, he only uses that for people who want AEW to be _different_ from all the sports entertainment promotions that are too lazy to promote their fights so they just bring out the props and hope that will do and that no one will ask any questions.

When AEW is running two loops, they can have two titles. You can have a Cody belt and a Jericho belt, since they are probably going to be the ones drawing you money.

Lol, if you can't buy Sammy Guevara winning a championship, maybe he shouldn't win a championship?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Why would you want them to take the World Title off of TV? That wouldn't make any sense at all.


It should be above television defenses. Ideally I'd have the World Title defended 4-5 times a year. World Champion appearing on free tv should be a special occurrence not a weekly occurrence.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It should be above television defenses. Ideally I'd have the World Title defended 4-5 times a year. World Champion appearing on free tv should be a special occurrence not a weekly occurrence.


It sounds like you want every AEW Champion to be like Brock Lesnar?? I do not agree.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

If only Brock Lesnar were the AEW World Champion...

* Brock vs. Jericho
* Brock vs. Cody
* Brock vs. Omega
* Brock vs. Mox
* Brock vs. PAC
* Brock vs. Pentagon, Jr. 

Holy shit, yes.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## shandcraig

I would like the world belt never defended on tv except ppv. If they get another belt they need to brand it as a competitors/fighting champions belt that can be defended on any event and if you hold it you defend it


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

https://411mania.com/wrestling/fite...5d8zcuLFZ8Yp73pkUS8qeocLnhDsNI67VQCtPhJmeQBJI

this does not discredit Meltzer's report but he seemingly made some mistakes on the Fite tv part of his sport because they apparently exceeded DON


----------



## The Wood

So FITE TV are contacting everyone except Meltzer about this? Still sounds really fishy.



shandcraig said:


> I would like the world belt never defended on tv except ppv. If they get another belt they need to brand it as a competitors/fighting champions belt that can be defended on any event and if you hold it you defend it


That is called “having matches.”


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> So FITE TV are contacting everyone except Meltzer about this? Still sounds really fishy.



No FITE TV didn't contact anybody, they were contacted by some reporters and they said that more people watched All Out than DON.

But FITE TV can't give the exact number.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> How trustworthy is Ringside News? I mean, they don't actually link to a source, it's just them stating that someone from FITE TV said it did swell. Meltzer also had access to the FITE TV numbers for Double or Nothing, because he conflated worldwide buys with domestic.


Meltzer can't have access to numbers of FITE TV because FITE TV don't give the numbers to anybody.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> I would like the world belt never defended on tv except ppv. If they get another belt they need to brand it as a competitors/fighting champions belt that can be defended on any event and if you hold it you defend it


I wouln
't have the Television Title defended at PPV's. But having it defended regularly on television would be it's thing. 25+ times a year against all comers (not sure I'd want it weekly) - up and down the card so you get interesting matches you might not see otherwise. Outside the box but once a month it could be kayfabe lottery defended where the week before all wrestlers names are put into a hat.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I agree with people after the one World title defense on TV, that should be it for World Title Defenses on TV. I think the mid card belt should be made into what IC belt was back in the day before it turned into nothing, the workers belt the stepping stone to the main event. TV should be used to build the feuds, show off new talent and have some matches. Title defenses should be left for PPV's, you should have main title, Tag team title, women's title and eventually the mid card title matches on the PPV's. Then the other matches should be all feuds happening on TV. Don't have a throwaway match on any PPV, if any keep them to the pre show.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I really feel like they could use an on-air neutral booker/GM. This ludicrous notion of "I'm challenging you!" in wrestling needs to stop.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shaun_27 said:


> I really feel like they could use an on-air neutral booker/GM. This ludicrous notion of "I'm challenging you!" in wrestling needs to stop.


I kinda feel the same but so far its working fine as is


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Just now thinking about it, but I wonder when they release the bracket for their tag team tournament, seeing that we're about a month away. And for a tournament that will end on their 5th show on TV and with one team already having a first round bye, I imagine it will only be 7 teams, unless they get creative.

As for the talk of an IC Title equivalent, I wouldn't rush into that. That could be introduced around their 1st PPV for 2020 or even further. We need to see more of these guys on TV and see who establishes themselves and who doesn't, and then go from there.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> As for the talk of an IC Title equivalent, I wouldn't rush into that. That could be introduced around their 1st PPV for 2020 or even further. We need to see more of these guys on TV and see who establishes themselves and who doesn't, and then go from there.


I agree about not rushing into it, let them get the tag titles and women's title over first. Let the mid card guys get over on TV, and then it should be the next title they create. It be interesting to create a tournament like the tag team one, have the matches on TV. Then the final match on a PPV. None of this Battle Royal crap, let them have blow away matches on TV.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I like the idea of a mid-card title being a different kind of title. Whether it is a hardcore one or some other kind of stipulation attached to it for example where it has to be defended on a weekly basis or something like that


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> Lol, that's not why "mid-card titles" exist. The WWF Intercontinental Championship was created so that there was a champion who could draw in another town while Bob Backlund was trying to draw in another (often with help from Bruno Sammartino). Conversely, the US Title was invented because the NWA World Heavyweight Champion travelled to a bunch of different territories. This set someone up underneath to move into contention and so that main events could have championship stakes while the NWA World Champion wasn't there.
> 
> *They're not "mid-card titles." They were designed to draw money. They have become mid-card titles in modern years,* and it's why it means jack and shit to win one. What even is a mid-card in a kayfabe sense? How is AJ Styles winning the United States Championship different from him winning the WWE Championship? For that matter, what makes him winning the WWE Championship any different from him winning the US Title? Having all these belts dilutes everything. All these copycat promotions having a billion fucking belts that don't make any sense is a problem, not something to emulate.
> 
> Where is WINNING to call AEWWE on this? Wait, he only uses that for people who want AEW to be _different_ from all the sports entertainment promotions that are too lazy to promote their fights so they just bring out the props and hope that will do and that no one will ask any questions.
> 
> When AEW is running two loops, they can have two titles. You can have a Cody belt and a Jericho belt, since they are probably going to be the ones drawing you money.
> 
> Lol, if you can't buy Sammy Guevara winning a championship, maybe he shouldn't win a championship?


Yeah well i'm talking about modern times, which is what we're in, i'm not talking about what the title meant 30 to 40 years ago.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> I really feel like they could use an on-air neutral booker/GM. This ludicrous notion of "I'm challenging you!" in wrestling needs to stop.


Just have an off-screen "champions committee" and/or matchmaker that can storyline make the matches. We've had an on screen authoritative figure so long a 20 year fan would never know any other way. 

Have a "Jack Tunney" who is rarely heard from but it understood he is the shotcaller.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



> Update On AEW All Out PPV Buys On FITE
> By Joshua Gagnon | September 08, 2019
> 
> Earlier this week it was reported AEW All Out drew around 28,000 buys on standard TV PPV in the U.S, not including buys from B/R Live. This was down from the estimated 35,000 buys for AEW Double or Nothing. Although exact numbers weren't known, streaming PPV numbers in the US for All Out were up for B/R Live.
> 
> In that same report, it was noted FITE TV numbers were down for All Out, although specifics weren't given.
> 
> FITE TV has since confirmed to Wrestling Inc. that AEW All Out buys "exceeded" those of AEW Double or Nothing.


More people are buying the show online, Fear mongers can fuck off. Even if it's down from DoN, the show did really well.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think titles only being defended on PPVs is dependent on how many PPVs they are really going to do. If they really only are doing four, then it's going to be real difficult to have your title defended only four times in an entire calendar year. Even the IWGP title is defended with more regularity than that. 

I'm okay having TV specials or something where you can do a title match sparingly, or have culminations of smaller or midcard feuds at times. Yes, I think the majority of these probably should happen on PPV, but you also do need to make sure you actually do some great booking in-between then so people will actually want to tune in and watch your TV.

As for midcard titles, I guess you can start with the tag title, women's title, and I guess something akin to an IC belt. I wouldn't do anything more than that to start, given how WWE has just oversaturated themselves with titles nowadays.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> I really feel like they could use an on-air neutral booker/GM. This ludicrous notion of "I'm challenging you!" in wrestling needs to stop.


Or a points system or whatever so the ‘wins matter’ can be underscored.

But, yeah, how do they determine who Jericho is defending against on TV? They’ve announced it’s happening ... would it literally be the first person from the locker room who can get to the ring and grab a mic to make a challenge? 

If that’s the case, someone should challenge him every week. Has to be some sort of protocol or system established.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Lol at some guy on reddit saying that wearing a AEW shirt to a NJPW event is disrespectful because a guy was caught on camera with it and Tama Tonga made fun of him. Can you imagine?.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> Or a points system or whatever so the ‘wins matter’ can be underscored.
> 
> But, yeah, how do they determine who Jericho is defending against on TV? They’ve announced it’s happening ... would it literally be the first person from the locker room who can get to the ring and grab a mic to make a challenge?
> 
> If that’s the case, someone should challenge him every week. Has to be some sort of protocol or system established.


I would love for it to be Scorpio Sky specifically because Jericho said he would never get a shot. Or Jericho could pick his opponent himself since they scheduled this defense before anybody had won it and his "reward" for being the champion is facing who he wants.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I would love for it to be Scorpio Sky specifically because Jericho said he would never get a shot. Or Jericho could pick his opponent himself since they scheduled this defense before anybody had won it and his "reward" for being the champion is facing who he wants.


Either would work ... but if Scorpio (or whoever) there has to be some way for them to convey to us why this person was chosen.

If he just comes out with Jericho in the ring or they just announce “tonight’s title match” ... well that creates confusion to me on how people get title shots. Which you should want to establish right up front since title shots will be an ongoing thing.


----------



## gurk

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Since wins and loses will matter. Do you think AEW should do something similar like TNA did years ago with the Bound for Glory Series leading up to Bound for Glory?


----------



## Cataclysm

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



gurk said:


> Since wins and loses will matter. Do you think AEW should do something similar like TNA did years ago with the Bound for Glory Series leading up to Bound for Glory?


I would like to see AEW do an annual tournament or two a year. It would also help add to the this attempt at a sports feel.


----------



## Chan Hung

Any odds of say some sort of match like a cage one that has a value victory worth 2 wins...Or maybe someone trades their chance to get a "W" within someone else or I dunno...just seeing if theres a way to be creative with the system. Course they can always stick to just regular wins losses and draws


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I think titles only being defended on PPVs is dependent on how many PPVs they are really going to do. If they really only are doing four, then it's going to be real difficult to have your title defended only four times in an entire calendar year. Even the IWGP title is defended with more regularity than that.
> 
> I'm okay having TV specials or something where you can do a title match sparingly, or have culminations of smaller or midcard feuds at times. Yes, I think the majority of these probably should happen on PPV, but you also do need to make sure you actually do some great booking in-between then so people will actually want to tune in and watch your TV.
> 
> As for midcard titles, I guess you can start with the tag title, women's title, and I guess something akin to an IC belt. I wouldn't do anything more than that to start, given how WWE has just oversaturated themselves with titles nowadays.


I’ve seen a lot of ideas like ‘championships shouldn’t be defended on TV,’ ‘they should use dedicated (as in nameless more or less) jobbers’ and ‘they shouldn’t have top matches on TV, only on PPVs,’ not to mention the idea that top talent shouldn’t even wrestle on TV very often.

I have to wonder, if they take that kind of approach how happy is TNT going to be and how are they going to attract viewers? Don’t know many shows that thrive without the stars actually appearing on them (and doing stuff).


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> I have to wonder, if they take that kind of approach how happy is TNT going to be and how are they going to attract viewers? Don’t know many shows that thrive without the stars actually appearing on them (and doing stuff).


That's what I'm sayin. Like it's cool if you don't want the World Title to be defended regularly on TV, that makes sense and should be something special. But I'm not pulling the Champion from TV just for the hell of it and making it some kind of rare thing when he shows up. You're on a national network and run only one show a week right now. Shouldn't be too hard to find a nice happy medium.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> I really feel like they could use an on-air neutral booker/GM. This ludicrous notion of "I'm challenging you!" in wrestling needs to stop.


They've already ended it by implementing the rankings. Cody isn't just challenging Jericho, the match is booked because Cody is top rank right now. That's the neutral authority figure that you need. The Ranking System


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> So FITE TV are contacting everyone except Meltzer about this? Still sounds really fishy.
> 
> 
> 
> No FITE TV didn't contact anybody, they were contacted by some reporters and they said that more people watched All Out than DON.
> 
> But FITE TV can't give the exact number.
Click to expand...

The article said FITE “reached out.” That means they made the contact. 



rbl85 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> How trustworthy is Ringside News? I mean, they don't actually link to a source, it's just them stating that someone from FITE TV said it did swell. Meltzer also had access to the FITE TV numbers for Double or Nothing, because he conflated worldwide buys with domestic.
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer can't have access to numbers of FITE TV because FITE TV don't give the numbers to anybody.
Click to expand...

Then he just made up the international buyrate? Yeah, because that’s a good idea for someone who largely sells themselves based on being a good source for data to do. And when he’s reporting that completely fictitious data, I’m sure FITE would have gone “hang on...”

Meltzer had the FITE data last time. He counted Australia in the DON number. It was *only* accessible via FITE in Australia. 

I’m calling bullshit on this article. Especially since they won’t provide data and because it’s aimed at Meltzer. And the 411 article sounds like they just copied the Ringside News one and changed the name. 



SAMCRO said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's not why "mid-card titles" exist. The WWF Intercontinental Championship was created so that there was a champion who could draw in another town while Bob Backlund was trying to draw in another (often with help from Bruno Sammartino). Conversely, the US Title was invented because the NWA World Heavyweight Champion travelled to a bunch of different territories. This set someone up underneath to move into contention and so that main events could have championship stakes while the NWA World Champion wasn't there.
> 
> *They're not "mid-card titles." They were designed to draw money. They have become mid-card titles in modern years,* and it's why it means jack and shit to win one. What even is a mid-card in a kayfabe sense? How is AJ Styles winning the United States Championship different from him winning the WWE Championship? For that matter, what makes him winning the WWE Championship any different from him winning the US Title? Having all these belts dilutes everything. All these copycat promotions having a billion fucking belts that don't make any sense is a problem, not something to emulate.
> 
> Where is WINNING to call AEWWE on this? Wait, he only uses that for people who want AEW to be _different_ from all the sports entertainment promotions that are too lazy to promote their fights so they just bring out the props and hope that will do and that no one will ask any questions.
> 
> When AEW is running two loops, they can have two titles. You can have a Cody belt and a Jericho belt, since they are probably going to be the ones drawing you money.
> 
> Lol, if you can't buy Sammy Guevara winning a championship, maybe he shouldn't win a championship?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well i'm talking about modern times, which is what we're in, i'm not talking about what the title meant 30 to 40 years ago.
Click to expand...

All you ever hear about the IC Title is that it didn’t mean as much as it used to. Hell, it was Cody with the gimmick of trying to make it mean something again by bringing back the *old* belt. 

Why emulate the stuff that doesn’t work? Take the ideas that did work and did make sense. Don’t just copy something because it’s a hangover WWE still has. #AEWWE


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> And you know this how?


JR's recent podcast.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Is it too soon to talk about the teams who are going to face each other in the Tag Team Tournament?


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> I’ve seen a lot of ideas like ‘championships shouldn’t be defended on TV,’ ‘they should use dedicated (as in nameless more or less) jobbers’ and ‘they shouldn’t have top matches on TV, only on PPVs,’ not to mention the idea that top talent shouldn’t even wrestle on TV very often.
> 
> I have to wonder, if they take that kind of approach how happy is TNT going to be and how are they going to attract viewers? Don’t know many shows that thrive without the stars actually appearing on them (and doing stuff).


Exactly. You have to do some things on TV, even if you end up booking plenty of good storylines and feuds. Even during WWE's heyday they still had plenty of huge moments. 

I think the stars can be rotated and not appear every week, but they should all be on the show the majority of the time, especially given how they are going to be in direct competition with NXT and are a new wrestling show on a channel which hasn't done wrestling in a long time. 

There's a good balance you can do, let's just see if they actually follow through.


----------



## The Wood

Something I was just thinking on. Can’t remember if this has been brought up by the commentary team or Jericho himself, but winning a World Title 18 years after your first one is pretty significant. 

* Hulk Hogan won the WWE Title in 2002 18 years after he beat The Iron Sheik.

* Ric Flair was winning the WCW World Title right up until 2000, which puts him at 19 years, but I’d argue the belt didn’t count after the Fingerpoke. Does anyone really consider Jeff Jarrett a former World Champion? Or Benoit a two-time champion?

* Sting was winning the TNA Title in 2011. That’s 21 years after he first won the NWA World Title. But it’s TNA, so the same question of credibility can be asked. 

It remains to be seen if AEW ends up like TNA and Zombie WCW, but if Jericho wanted to big himself up, pointing out that he is the only man in the 21st century that can win World Titles 18 years apart is pretty significant. I mean, Lou Thesz didn’t do that. Bruno Sammartino didn’t do that. Ric Flair and Hulk Hogan are asterisks. WCW was a joke and Hogan’s win was a charity win.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Something to keep an eye out for. Omega vs. Fenix for the AAA Mega Title may or may not be booked in Mexico next month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170798777755676672


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> They've already ended it by implementing the rankings. Cody isn't just challenging Jericho, the match is booked because Cody is top rank right now. That's the neutral authority figure that you need. The Ranking System


Cool. I missed that. Where can I find a link to the rankings? Who’s No. 3?

And how do they decide who gets the shot at Jericho on TV?


----------



## Cataclysm

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> Cool. I missed that. Where can I find a link to the rankings? Who’s No. 3?
> 
> And how do they decide who gets the shot at Jericho on TV?


I don't think they have an actual ranking. They just are supposedly doing things based off of wins and loss. I couldn't find anywhere aside from cagematch that tracked all the wins and losses thus far.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> Something I was just thinking on. Can’t remember if this has been brought up by the commentary team or Jericho himself, but winning a World Title 18 years after your first one is pretty significant.
> 
> * Hulk Hogan won the WWE Title in 2002 18 years after he beat The Iron Sheik.
> 
> * Ric Flair was winning the WCW World Title right up until 2000, which puts him at 19 years, but I’d argue the belt didn’t count after the Fingerpoke. Does anyone really consider Jeff Jarrett a former World Champion? Or Benoit a two-time champion?
> 
> * Sting was winning the TNA Title in 2011. That’s 21 years after he first won the NWA World Title. But it’s TNA, so the same question of credibility can be asked.
> 
> It remains to be seen if AEW ends up like TNA and Zombie WCW, but if Jericho wanted to big himself up, pointing out that he is the only man in the 21st century that can win World Titles 18 years apart is pretty significant. I mean, Lou Thesz didn’t do that. Bruno Sammartino didn’t do that. Ric Flair and Hulk Hogan are asterisks. WCW was a joke and Hogan’s win was a charity win.


Are you saying that Booker T is only a 1-time, 1-time, 1-time world champion?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

So I was in the middle of creating a bracket for the Tag Tournament and I ran into a problem; The Bye for the Dark Order doesn't work with the number of teams they have currently. There is either going to be more teams announced in this or somewhere there's going to be a Triple Threat match with the winner moving on to the next round.

Dark Order(bye)

Lucha Brothers
SCU
Jurassic Express
Private Party
Best Friends
Young Bucks
Santana and Ortiz
Angelico and Jack Evans

Am I missing another team?

edit: I suppose a double DQ could work too if you wanted to extend a feud outside the tournament. But that would have to happen in the first round for the bye to work.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> So I was in the middle of creating a bracket for the Tag Tournament and I ran into a problem; The Bye for the Dark Order doesn't work with the number of teams they have currently. There is either going to be more teams announced in this or somewhere there's going to be a Triple Threat match with the winner moving on to the next round.
> 
> Dark Order(bye)
> 
> Lucha Brothers
> SCU
> Jurassic Express
> Private Party
> Best Friends
> Young Bucks
> Santana and Ortiz
> Angelico and Jack Evans
> 
> Am I missing another team?


Have they actually announced how many teams will be in the tournament? Cause if so I haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Have they actually announced how many teams will be in the tournament? Cause if so I haven't seen it anywhere.


No they have not.(As far as I know) As I said I am just doing this on my own and decided to bring this issue up.

I would assume that all the teams are eligible to be in the tournament that are on the roster because what would be the excuse to keep someone out?


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> No they have not.(As far as I know) As I said I am just doing this on my own and decided to bring this issue up.
> 
> I would assume that all the teams are eligible to be in the tournament that are on the roster because what would be the excuse to keep someone out?


I brought this up several days/weeks ago in here and I believe it will be a 7 team tournament. The Dark Order already having a bye would eliminate their first round matchup, so then you have 6 other teams.

Young Bucks (confirmed)
Private Party (confirmed)
Best Friends
SCU
Lucha Bros
Jungle Express or LAX

I think Jack Evans & Angelico will be left out because they've lost all their matches. LAX may also be left out based on the fact that they've never wrestled a match in AEW, so Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy probably get the last spot.

Of course that's just how I think it would go down.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I brought this up several days/weeks ago in here and I believe it will be a 7 team tournament. The Dark Order already having a bye would eliminate their first round matchup, so then you have 6 other teams.
> 
> Young Bucks (confirmed)
> Private Party (confirmed)
> Best Friends
> SCU
> Lucha Bros
> Jungle Express or LAX
> 
> I think Jack Evans & Angelico will be left out because they've lost all their matches. LAX may also be left out based on the fact that they've never wrestled a match in AEW, so Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy probably get the last spot.
> 
> Of course that's just how I think it would go down.


You make a lot of sense with Angelico and Evans but LAX not being in the tournament? I don't know about that.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> You make a lot of sense with Angelico and Evans but LAX not being in the tournament? I don't know about that.


I mean I very well could be wrong but I don't really know how else they could make it work. 

LAX could be left out of the tournament and then come out to attack teams to keep making a statement until they face the winners at Full Gear after the champs get sick of their shit or something. Who knows!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

One of the interesting things I want to see with AEW is how they do more with less.

What I mean is, WWE has so many freaking guys. And so many fans want their guys to be in top spots. Guys like Rollins, Regins, AJ, Wyatt, Balor, Andrade, Ali, Buddy, Owens, Ricochet, Braun, Joe, McIntyre, Zayn, Black, etc. My point is they have an embarrassment of riches, and almost too many guys that people want to see in top positions.

The funny thing back in the Attitude Era, compared to WCW, WWF didn't have the amount of star power in comparison. In 1998, after Shawn retired their main event scene all year was basically Austin, Foley, Kane, and Taker. And that was it. It wasn't until 99 where guys like HHH, Rock, and Big Show joined in that scene.

My point in saying this is that for a good while WWF had their set main eventers of 6-7 guys that they rotated in and out of of main event title scene. And underneath them, you had a bunch of unique and entertaining characters. Characters you knew would never break through to the main event, but were still assets to the show.

Now 20 years later we've almost come full circle where again, WWE has an embarrassment of riches, and they have to with all the TV time they have to fill. Meanwhile AEW has a small nucleus of a main event scene with Jericho, Cody, Mox, Omega, Hangman, and PAC mixed with with a unique and colorful undercard and a strong tag division to work with.

Time will tell if the same formula works, but it was something I thought about recently.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I mean I very well could be wrong but I don't really know how else they could make it work.
> 
> LAX could be left out of the tournament and then come out to attack teams to keep making a statement until they face the winners at Full Gear after the champs get sick of their shit or something. Who knows!


This isn't about who's right or wrong, so don't worry about that, It's just an interesting topic that I thought could be discussed.

Do you think there is a chance where they make some teams like Guevara/Cutler, Allin/Janella, Cody/MJF?(Dustin?) More debuts like Nzo and CassXL, Mundo? and Hager? Rusev? ??? etc. Oh! I forgot about Strong Hearts! Although I am not sure if that is still a thing with the visa issues and all.

The only other way I could see this happening is you have all 8 established teams in the Tournament and during the YB/PP match, LAX comes out and cost the Bucks, giving PP the surprise win. Later in the night or the next week, LAX and Lucha Bro's are paired up and during that match it turns into a brawl that the referee can't control anymore and has to throw out or count out both teams. This would also bring out the Y/B for revenge. Culminating into a Triple Threat at Full Gear.

As for the tournament, that would leave 3 winners and Dark Order to continue on.

But as you said, Who knows!

Fun to discuss though.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> Do you think there is a chance where they make some teams like Guevara/Cutler, Allin/Janella, Cody/MJF?(Dustin?) More debuts like Nzo and CassXL, Mundo? and Hager? Rusev? ??? etc. Oh! I forgot about Strong Hearts! Although I am not sure if that is still a thing with the visa issues and all.


I mean it's definitely possible, but I don't see it as a route they go with. It seems like they're drawing a distinct line between singles and tag team competitors right now but we shall see.

I'm also still very curious if Jericho's mystery partners will be someone new if they're just gonna pair LAX with him. Enzo & Cass? Pillman Jr & Davey Boy Jr? Someone else we've not even thought about?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure the Bucks said at some point that there were teams in the tournament we haven't seen yet.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> I mean it's definitely possible, but I don't see it as a route they go with. It seems like they're drawing a distinct line between singles and tag team competitors right now but we shall see.
> 
> I'm also still very curious if Jericho's mystery partners will be someone new if they're just gonna pair LAX with him. Enzo & Cass? Pillman Jr & Davey Boy Jr? Someone else we've not even thought about?


If they make some makeshift teams like the ones I brought up it would just be to fill slots for the tournament and turn into feuds between each other(Janella/Allin, Guervara/Cutler) or to create heat(Jericho costing Cody.)

I think the ideal # would be 14 teams cause then you could get to 7 teams with the Dark Order as the 8th team. Also it would be a good way to fill 2 hours a week for t.v.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Wonder if we'll get the next city announced on BTE tomorrow? 11/13 and 11/20 still need towns. Nashville, Louisville, St Louis, NY, Toronto, who the hell knows!


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> This isn't about who's right or wrong, so don't worry about that, It's just an interesting topic that I thought could be discussed.
> 
> Do you think there is a chance where they make some teams like Guevara/Cutler, Allin/Janella, Cody/MJF?(Dustin?) More debuts like Nzo and CassXL, Mundo? and Hager? Rusev? ??? etc. Oh! I forgot about Strong Hearts! Although I am not sure if that is still a thing with the visa issues and all.
> 
> The only other way I could see this happening is you have all 8 established teams in the Tournament and during the YB/PP match, LAX comes out and cost the Bucks, giving PP the surprise win. Later in the night or the next week, LAX and Lucha Bro's are paired up and during that match it turns into a brawl that the referee can't control anymore and has to throw out or count out both teams. This would also bring out the Y/B for revenge. Culminating into a Triple Threat at Full Gear.
> 
> As for the tournament, that would leave 3 winners and Dark Order to continue on.
> 
> But as you said, Who knows!
> 
> Fun to discuss though.


It would be a crime not to pair Dustin up with someone an a team entrant IMO. Not Cody, but there are plenty of other choices.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Sorry if this was mentioned as i was not around at all today ect. Apparently Cody was hinting at bringing in the TV tittle but just not yet. 
Thoughts on them using that name ? Can it become important ? It used to be a important belt back in the day. Can a TV belt be important in this day and age ? I figured they would have created a unique name that works as a fighting champions belt.


Also on side note wcw had such an amazing looking TV belt. I always wanted to use it in wcw vs nwo revenge just cus it looked cool. Konnan for tv champ baby lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> It would be a crime not to pair Dustin up with someone an a team entrant IMO. Not Cody, but there are plenty of other choices.


Who would you choose if not Cody? Is MJF a good option in your opinion?


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Wonder if we'll get the next city announced on BTE tomorrow? 11/13 and 11/20 still need towns. Nashville, Louisville, St Louis, NY, Toronto, who the hell knows!


Fingers crossed for Toronto


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



ripcitydisciple said:


> Who would you choose if not Cody? Is MJF a good option in your opinion?


That’s the perfect choice.

Chance for MJF to further plant seeds by some kind of dickish behavior forward Cody’s brother (probably costing them a win, maybe by not being there for the tag) ... and working with Dustin would be good for him in developing because there’s no one who could teach a newer guy more than DR/GD.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> They've already ended it by implementing the rankings. Cody isn't just challenging Jericho, the match is booked because Cody is top rank right now. That's the neutral authority figure that you need. The Ranking System


:lmao no they haven't. Unless I have missed something major I see no rankings anywhere!


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Nashville Municipal Auditorium looks like a cool venue.Hopefully its a good market


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> :lmao no they haven't. Unless I have missed something major I see no rankings anywhere!


Tony said they started showing it to the crowd (at All Out)

But it seems not on TV yet.

They will have singles, tag and trios stats


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tony said they started showing it to the crowd (at All Out)
> 
> But it seems not on TV yet.
> 
> They will have singles, tag and trios stats


Cool stuff! If transparent and logical then I'm fine with this being the system. I'm mainly concerned with how they "weight" matches. Getting a win over Cody should matter more than getting a win over a few geeks. Now obviously they have accounted for this, as guys like Jimmy Janela and Jungle Boy are unbeaten yet Cody is first in line, I just want to know how they reached this decision without a GM.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171136759310118912


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

To me it'll always be a little bit weird that as soon as the Cain rumours to AEW started, Brock followed up by losing a competitive match versus an injured Rollins. Not saying that there's any correlation at all, but the timing couldn't be more hilarious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> Cool stuff! If transparent and logical then I'm fine with this being the system. I'm mainly concerned with how they "weight" matches. Getting a win over Cody should matter more than getting a win over a few geeks. Now obviously they have accounted for this, as guys like Jimmy Janela and Jungle Boy are unbeaten yet Cody is first in line, I just want to know how they reached this decision without a GM.


I would like to see actual progression as well.

Win last week in the opener? Then you’re in the main event or close to it next week.

Ps> jungle boy, havok and janela has lost

Havok / Jungle in the fatal fourway which hangman won

Janela hasn’t won anything


----------



## JAROTO

Shaun_27 said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony said they started showing it to the crowd (at All Out)
> 
> But it seems not on TV yet.
> 
> They will have singles, tag and trios stats
> 
> 
> 
> Cool stuff! If transparent and logical then I'm fine with this being the system. I'm mainly concerned with how they "weight" matches. Getting a win over Cody should matter more than getting a win over a few geeks. Now obviously they have accounted for this, as guys like Jimmy Janela and Jungle Boy are unbeaten yet Cody is first in line, I just want to know how they reached this decision without a GM.
Click to expand...

Janela and Jungle Boy aren't unbeaten.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

fpalm I was after two names as examples and accidentally sorted by loss percentages instead of win fpalm fpalm. Hopefully, you got my point that it sometimes matters who you beat in terms of quality rather than quantity.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> Cool stuff! If transparent and logical then I'm fine with this being the system. I'm mainly concerned with how they "weight" matches. Getting a win over Cody should matter more than getting a win over a few geeks. Now obviously they have accounted for this, as guys like Jimmy Janela and Jungle Boy are unbeaten yet Cody is first in line, I just want to know how they reached this decision without a GM.


JOEY Janela - lost Fyter Fest, lost at FFTF, lost at All Out.
JIMMY Havoc - lost at Fyter Fest, lost in a trio's match at FFTF, won at All Out.

Unless you're on about someone else?

Jungle Boy lost at All Out, Fyter Fest and FFTF


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> Cool stuff! If transparent and logical then I'm fine with this being the system. I'm mainly concerned with how they "weight" matches. Getting a win over Cody should matter more than getting a win over a few geeks. Now obviously they have accounted for this, as guys like Jimmy Janela and Jungle Boy are unbeaten yet Cody is first in line, I just want to know how they reached this decision without a GM.


Not sure where and how you draw the line on that — I guess when guys have enough matches and enough wins and losses to differentiate ... but let me ask this:

Right now, should a win over Omega count more? When the whole thing is ‘he can’t win a match’? Can they have it both ways?

Taking it a step further, would a win over Omega be worth more than a win over PAC ... who has a better record AND a head-to-head win in their only meeting? Or is it just who has the ‘bigger name’?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wonder.................would a rankings system help?


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone think cody using the name American nightmare is a waste for such a good name that could be lived. Dont want anyone to get me wrong chs i like cody. I just think its a wasted good name cus he doesn't play the meanung of that name what sk ever. Cody is mostly just cksy. I want simeone to use that name and be a fucking nightmare


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’ll get getting tix for Nashville along with a few people from work. Pretty jazzed.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*






Jericho looks 10 years younger now. Like the direction of him holding a grudge against the Rhodes family for stuff with Dusty going all the way back to WCW days.


----------



## Chan Hung

DGenerationMC said:


> Jericho looks 10 years younger now. Like the direction of him holding a grudge against the Rhodes family for stuff with Dusty going all the way back to WCW days.


That's why he's one of the best at promos and yes I agree he looks great


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Does anyone think cody using the name American nightmare is a waste for such a good name that could be lived. Dont want anyone to get me wrong chs i like cody. I just think its a wasted good name cus he doesn't play the meanung of that name what sk ever. Cody is mostly just cksy. I want simeone to use that name and be a fucking nightmare


Cody is a monster heel waiting to be unleashed. He's got immense charisma and always seems to be holding back his intensity.

Not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## shandcraig

I definitely like him I just felt like the last two years hasn't truly been representing the concept of the American nightmare. But yeah I think Cody would be an epic heal the question is will they do it since he's the spokesperson of the company. It's kind of tough situation because he has to deal with the media and all that but I would love for him turn Hill and be part of the bad guys stable

I also agree that he's hold back on this dark side and I don't know why because it could be good. You kind of made me realize Maybe he should be the face of a he'll stable screwing Jericho but I guess we will see and I know they have a master plan


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Tilon said:


> Cody is a monster heel waiting to be unleashed. He's got immense charisma and always seems to be holding back his intensity.
> 
> Not sure what you're getting at.





shandcraig said:


> I definitely like him I just felt like the last two years hasn't truly been representing the concept of the American nightmare. But yeah I think Cody would be an epic heal the question is will they do it since he's the spokesperson of the company. It's kind of tough situation because he has to deal with the media and all that but I would love for him turn Hill and be part of the bad guys stable
> 
> I also agree that he's hold back on this dark side and I don't know why because it could be good. You kind of made me realize Maybe he should be the face of a he'll stable screwing Jericho but I guess we will see and I know they have a master plan


I can totally see Cody being champion and the heel authority figure in a few years. Kinda like this guy


----------



## shandcraig

LOL I love it. Anyways I've been preaching for a while that this company has some Mega storylines planned out and we're going to see them unfold long term over the next two years. Which I think will involve a lot of people which is something we have not seen in wrestling in a while so I'm excited


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW makes it about the wrestlers again, not the company. They get to tell their stories mostly the way they want.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Hey sweet I kinda sorta predicted Nashville as the next city!  11/20 could be something like St. Louis, Indy, Cincinnati, or Louisville.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

To even take it to talk shit about Dusty is classic. Since we know Jericho respects him a lot in real life lol. This is some seriously good heel shit here


Real cowboy shit and real heel shit LOL


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wasn't expecting Dusty shit talk until the Cody-MJF feud.


----------



## The Wood

Awesome promo from Chris Jericho. What a great man. 

I want his first defense to be against MJF. Set it up by having Jericho point out he’s the best, etc. He says that there are guys that hang around with their hands in their pockets because they know that they could never be as good as Jericho, and they know it (stepping on MJF’s line).

MJF fires back with a promo where he says that he does want to be Jericho, but he’s the one young guy Jericho shouldn’t have picked to slander, because MJF actually does think of Jericho as the king, and he knows if he gets a shot at the king he cannot miss. The whole “I’m dangerous because I respect you” thing, only without the word “respect,” because that’s not MJF. 

Jericho gets an opening and beats the living piss out of MJF. He crushes his arm somehow and MJF is injured. Jericho sadistically taunts him about it, knowing the damage that he’s done, like he just took MJF’s injury virginity or something. “Was it as good for you as it was for me?” At Full Gear, MJF comes out with the cast to cheer on Cody. But when Cody makes his comeback, MJF fucks him. 

He can align with Jericho if you want, or just be a heel unto himself, but MJF would turn on Cody because he wasn’t there for him like he was for Cody. If they align Jericho with MJF, it could be like a “I want to learn how to be a piece of shit from the biggest piece of shit I know” type deal. There will always be tension between them, but it could be an interesting dynamic.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Sorry if this has been addressed (can’t ready through 300-plus pages) but is it known if AEW is instituting drug testing and what their policies are on PEDs and recreational drugs?


----------



## RKing85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don't believe anything has come out in that regard publicly.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Will atleast the TNT weekly shows have a different stage set? I hope something that looks more grand. The stage set is the only thing that has let me down so far.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



zkorejo said:


> Will atleast the TNT weekly shows have a different stage set? I hope something that looks more grand. The stage set is the only thing that has let me down so far.


100 percent the weekly show will be different. Im sure this wont happen but im hoping for a better modern version of the nitro stage set LOL


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Yeah something like that would be amazing. And get rid of the tunnels please.. it gives early cheap TNA vibes.


----------



## AEW on TNT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Anyone notice something about AEW's new promo and my original avy uploaded back in Jan 2019.
Bet you when the Dynamite portion is added to the logo it will look like that <<<<


I am almost positive my variation logo concepts were the inspiration for AEW, esp the one with the Fire flames
that look like Nitro. Could be a reach yes, but just interesting.


----------



## wildarlo50

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I think it should be called AEW wednesday night carnage. I spent 5 hours thinking about it and thats the best i could come up with.


----------



## Chan Hung

zkorejo said:


> Yeah something like that would be amazing. And get rid of the tunnels please.. it gives early cheap TNA vibes.


I am also not a fan of the tunnels but since they've adopted it for all the pay-per-views recently is probably going to stay unfortunately


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



wildarlo50 said:


> I think it should be called AEW wednesday night carnage. I spent 5 hours thinking about it and thats the best i could come up with.


Big time waste of 5 hours. my guy. :lol


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

What's the chance we can get a sub forum on here for individual wrestler fan threads like the WWE forum has?


----------



## Booooo

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



wildarlo50 said:


> I think it should be called AEW wednesday night carnage. I spent 5 hours thinking about it and thats the best i could come up with.


Thats actually pretty good....


----------



## The Wood

Just read about the buyrate. Oof.


----------



## Aedubya

What about the buyrate?


----------



## The Wood

Aedubya said:


> What about the buyrate?


It’s down about 20,000 buys. Which may not seem like much, but that’s close to 20%. It’s not fair to say that AEW’s audience is growing. Will be interesting to see what TNT brings. I can’t imagine things will get better. There’s a reason people aren’t watching wrestling.

We’re probably looking at <60k NA buys. That’s fewer than TNA has done. I’d extrapolate that and guess 1.2 million viewers on TNT, which isn’t great. It’s fine. It’s TNA. I’m thinking NXT gets at least 1.6 million. SmackDown gets 83% of Raw’s audience, so I’m taking 83% of that 83%, which is 69%. That’s a low figure, and it says nothing about NXT possibly getting a boost because it is good. That’s just my guess if it was a third tier WWE brand. 

That’s just my guess, but yeah, I think NXT kills AEW as it stands.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> *It’s down about 20,000 buys.* Which may not seem like much, but that’s close to 20%. It’s not fair to say that AEW’s audience is growing. Will be interesting to see what TNT brings. I can’t imagine things will get better. There’s a reason people aren’t watching wrestling.
> 
> We’re probably looking at <60k NA buys. That’s fewer than TNA has done. I’d extrapolate that and guess 1.2 million viewers on TNT, which isn’t great. It’s fine. It’s TNA. I’m thinking NXT gets at least 1.6 million. SmackDown gets 83% of Raw’s audience, so I’m taking 83% of that 83%, which is 69%. That’s a low figure, and it says nothing about NXT possibly getting a boost because it is good. That’s just my guess if it was a third tier WWE brand.
> 
> That’s just my guess, but yeah, I think NXT kills AEW as it stands.


Your source is Meltzer ? 

If that the case then don't listen to him, for exemple FITE TV never give their numbers to anyone. The only info we might have and it's coming from FiteTV is that more people bought All Out than DON.
Even the numbers of DON given by Meltzer were probably not the right ones.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Not everyone may be sold on Hangman just yet, but I think we can all agree he's got some pretty sweet shirts.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Corey said:


> Not everyone may be sold on Hangman just yet, but I think we can all agree he's got some pretty sweet shirts.


I have the cowboy shit one. It's pretty dope.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

The whole "buys are 20% down" thing has been proven to be unreliable source nonsense and now I guess it'll be disinfo fuel for the resident AEW skeptics..... 

Anyway, Adam Page shirts look cool


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s down about 20,000 buys.* Which may not seem like much, but that’s close to 20%. It’s not fair to say that AEW’s audience is growing. Will be interesting to see what TNT brings. I can’t imagine things will get better. There’s a reason people aren’t watching wrestling.
> 
> We’re probably looking at <60k NA buys. That’s fewer than TNA has done. I’d extrapolate that and guess 1.2 million viewers on TNT, which isn’t great. It’s fine. It’s TNA. I’m thinking NXT gets at least 1.6 million. SmackDown gets 83% of Raw’s audience, so I’m taking 83% of that 83%, which is 69%. That’s a low figure, and it says nothing about NXT possibly getting a boost because it is good. That’s just my guess if it was a third tier WWE brand.
> 
> That’s just my guess, but yeah, I think NXT kills AEW as it stands.
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is Meltzer ?
> 
> If that the case then don't listen to him, for exemple FITE TV never give their numbers to anyone. The only info we might have and it's coming from FiteTV is that more people bought All Out than DON.
> Even the numbers of DON given by Meltzer were probably not the right ones.
Click to expand...

Meltzer is excellent on stats. I call bullshit on the FITE TV thing. And Meltz wants this thing to do really well. I think there’s a bit of denial going on.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Ive read in multiple places that BR Live alone was over 100,000 buys.


----------



## OldPsychology

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> It’s down about 20,000 buys. Which may not seem like much, but that’s close to 20%. It’s not fair to say that AEW’s audience is growing. Will be interesting to see what TNT brings. I can’t imagine things will get better. There’s a reason people aren’t watching wrestling.
> 
> We’re probably looking at <60k NA buys. That’s fewer than TNA has done. I’d extrapolate that and guess 1.2 million viewers on TNT, which isn’t great. It’s fine. It’s TNA. I’m thinking NXT gets at least 1.6 million. SmackDown gets 83% of Raw’s audience, so I’m taking 83% of that 83%, which is 69%. That’s a low figure, and it says nothing about NXT possibly getting a boost because it is good. That’s just my guess if it was a third tier WWE brand.
> 
> That’s just my guess, but yeah, I think NXT kills AEW as it stands.


NXT got 850,000 viewers during the holidays for one episode. I don't even remember it being advertised.

I'll predict 1.5 million average non-holiday with advertisement for NXT.

If NXT beats AEW, then AEW will lose momentum, if it can't beat the developmental brand then where's the market value.

I think the only reason TNT signed on is because AEW used the WWE DVR Proof/Live viewership argument.

That's why the bad things they do must be criticized and 

If anything, if you're blindly accepting the bad stuff AEW does, then you favor WWE, because it's only gonna make WWE more of a monopoly. you can't claim you want competition for WWE when they book the same as WWE or the same as other companies that failed.

The reason WCW succeeded was not because it was purely "alternative", that's one part of the equation, it's that they appealed to a mainstream audience/pop culture, they weren't niche.

TLDR: 

-Nobody criticizing wants AEW to fail, because if they fail Mainstream North American Television will never ever accept Non-WWE wrestling/sports entertainment again.

-AEW has to put the batteries on quick, there's no time to waste, they can't let NXT beat them.

-People are criticizing AEW for being like WWE, from the mood lighting to the indy no sell move spam style, to the lack of storylines and characters and too much focus on in ring action.

What we know:

There was 11-20 million people watching wrestling during the last business boom, there was a market for that style of wrestling probably more now since it's been 20 years.

There is a Market of 11-20 million people, AEW is catering to the niche, to niche market that's already capitalized on by the WWE and indy companies. 

AEW said they were for the "lapsed" fan, well the "lapsed" fan stopped watching because the characters and stories left and in ring become focus during the 2000's.

They said they were going for lapsed/casual fan, now say they don't want to appeal to lapsed/casual fan.

To me that's a bait and switch or they changed direction.

The question that should be asked is,

Why isn't anyone going for the open Market that is desiring characters/stories?

Even UFC doesn't appeal to sports fans, but to sports entertainment fans, since the stories/characters drive that company.

Why is every company going after the niche limited market that's already capped?(1.5 million viewers I'd say since NFL started casuals are leaving, Raw had 1.8 in hour 3, and that's week 1 of NFL, so it might be lower)

Business sense says ignore the niche market of 1.5 million or less viewers and go after the untapped open market of 20 million viewers?


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



OldPsychology said:


> NXT got 850,000 viewers during the holidays for one episode. I don't even remember it being advertised.
> 
> I'll predict 1.5 million average non-holiday with advertisement for NXT.
> 
> If NXT beats AEW, then AEW will lose momentum, if it can't beat the developmental brand then where's the market value.
> 
> I think the only reason TNT signed on is because AEW used the WWE DVR Proof/Live viewership argument.
> 
> That's why the bad things they do must be criticized and
> 
> If anything, if you're blindly accepting the bad stuff AEW does, then you favor WWE, because it's only gonna make WWE more of a monopoly. you can't claim you want competition for WWE when they book the same as WWE or the same as other companies that failed.
> 
> The reason WCW succeeded was not because it was purely "alternative", that's one part of the equation, it's that they appealed to a mainstream audience/pop culture, they weren't niche.
> 
> TLDR:
> 
> -Nobody criticizing wants AEW to fail, because if they fail Mainstream North American Television will never ever accept Non-WWE wrestling/sports entertainment again.
> 
> -AEW has to put the batteries on quick, there's no time to waste, they can't let NXT beat them.
> 
> -People are criticizing AEW for being like WWE, from the mood lighting to the indy no sell move spam style, to the lack of storylines and characters and too much focus on in ring action.
> 
> What we know:
> 
> There was 11-20 million people watching wrestling during the last business boom, there was a market for that style of wrestling probably more now since it's been 20 years.
> 
> There is a Market of 11-20 million people, AEW is catering to the niche, to niche market that's already capitalized on by the WWE and indy companies.
> 
> AEW said they were for the "lapsed" fan, well the "lapsed" fan stopped watching because the characters and stories left and in ring become focus during the 2000's.
> 
> They said they were going for lapsed/casual fan, now say they don't want to appeal to lapsed/casual fan.
> 
> To me that's a bait and switch or they changed direction.
> 
> The question that should be asked is,
> 
> Why isn't anyone going for the open Market that is desiring characters/stories?
> 
> Even UFC doesn't appeal to sports fans, but to sports entertainment fans, since the stories/characters drive that company.
> 
> Why is every company going after the niche limited market that's already capped?(1.5 million viewers I'd say since NFL started casuals are leaving, Raw had 1.8 in hour 3, and that's week 1 of NFL, so it might be lower)
> 
> Business sense says ignore the niche market of 1.5 million or less viewers and go after the untapped open market of 20 million viewers?


AEW hasn’t had the chance to build their storylines and characters in full depth at the moment but their main event stuff has been good. 

People are going to critique regardless, I’ve seen complaints about literally every thing they’ve done so far and that’s not gonna help them move forward if they sit and listen to people with WWE PTSD. 

Example, the Kenny storyline was being criticized by some on twitter as them ruining their Ace and here I am thinking about all the different directions this can go. 

At the end of the day, you’re gonna like it or you’re not but they shouldn’t just make changes for the sake of changes or because a few people on Twitter like to complain.


----------



## OldPsychology

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



NXT Only said:


> Example, the Kenny storyline was being criticized by some on twitter as them ruining their Ace and here I am thinking about all the different directions this can go.
> 
> At the end of the day, you’re gonna like it or you’re not but they shouldn’t just make changes for the sake of changes or because a few people on Twitter like to complain.


That's what I'm arguing, they shouldn't appeal to niche fanatics.

North American mainstream fans don't care about stuff like who's the "ace", that's another culture and niche appeal. 

There's a market disconnect here. they're appealing to the claimed niche audience.

Either they go for the Market of characters and story that WWE is not and be the mainstream alternative or be like the niche market and get removed from TNT since WWE is bigger within that niche.

Either they're going for lapsed fans & the market or not.

To me they pulled a bait and switch, 

They baited and got everyones hopes up of finally getting a mainstream alternative by saying they're going for lapsed/casual fans.

Then switched and said they weren't going after casuals and only the fans they already have and became ROH/NJPW 2.0, when that Market is already capped, explain the logic in that.

That market reached it's limited, ROH isn't growing, NJPW isn't growing even when it was, minimal, not in tune with what the market is. WWE is suffering because they appeal to that niche market.

They have a chance to get the biggest market share yet go after the failed niche audience when they see company after company including the biggest the WWE fail.

I do not understand it.

Could someone please explain why any business would go after the niche market that's already capped out? why not go for 80-95% of the market.

We know there is more than 20 million fans, we also know the niche is capped at 1.5 million.

Why not go for the 20 million fans who left when characters and stories left?

They said they were going for that market(lapsed fans) now they say they're saying no. 

Either there was a bait and switch or they made a horrible change of direction.


----------



## validreasoning

OldPsychology said:


> There was 11-20 million people watching wrestling during the last business boom, there was a market for that style of wrestling probably more now since it's been 20 years.
> 
> There is a Market of 11-20 million people, AEW is catering to the niche, to niche market that's already capitalized on by the WWE and indy companies.
> 
> AEW said they were for the "lapsed" fan, well the "lapsed" fan stopped watching because the characters and stories left and in ring become focus during the 2000's.
> 
> They said they were going for lapsed/casual fan, now say they don't want to appeal to lapsed/casual fan.
> 
> To me that's a bait and switch or they changed direction.
> 
> The question that should be asked is,
> 
> Why isn't anyone going for the open Market that is desiring characters/stories?
> 
> Even UFC doesn't appeal to sports fans, but to sports entertainment fans, since the stories/characters drive that company.
> 
> Why is every company going after the niche limited market that's already capped?(1.5 million viewers I'd say since NFL started casuals are leaving, Raw had 1.8 in hour 3, and that's week 1 of NFL, so it might be lower)
> 
> Business sense says ignore the niche market of 1.5 million or less viewers and go after the untapped open market of 20 million viewers?


It was closer to 10 million combined but you are fooling yourself if you believe it's possible those fans can be lured back, they are gone never to return. It's like Simpsons writers attempting to get back to 35-40 million viewers they had in early 90s or Seinfeld starting new series with ideas they would have 70 million viewers out the gate like the 97 finale.

Raw was doing about 3 million viewers for Wrestlemania 19 season with Rock, Austin, Hogan, Vince, HHH, Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Jericho, Brock and Angle in major storylines and WWE producing over the top car crash tv with loads of sex, violence, blood etc yet those fans that watched in 98 had zero interest.

Even those talking about TNA. TNA last aired on spike 5 years ago..a lifetime in tv. Cable has changed dramatically since then dropping tens of millions of homes and huge drop off in viewers on average, since 13 the top networks have dropped nearly half their audience https://deadline.com/2013/12/2013-final-cable-ratings-usa-tbs-657915/

https://deadline.com/2018/12/cable-tv-network-ratings-2018-lists-fox-news-usa-network-1202523019/


----------



## The Wood

TKO Wrestling said:


> Ive read in multiple places that BR Live alone was over 100,000 buys.


Lol, try that for the whole show across all metrics. Last time they got something like 32,000 on B/R Live. We *know* this number. Are you suggesting their business skyrocketed without any spike in trends? I’d like to see your source for this. 



OldPsychology said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s down about 20,000 buys. Which may not seem like much, but that’s close to 20%. It’s not fair to say that AEW’s audience is growing. Will be interesting to see what TNT brings. I can’t imagine things will get better. There’s a reason people aren’t watching wrestling.
> 
> We’re probably looking at <60k NA buys. That’s fewer than TNA has done. I’d extrapolate that and guess 1.2 million viewers on TNT, which isn’t great. It’s fine. It’s TNA. I’m thinking NXT gets at least 1.6 million. SmackDown gets 83% of Raw’s audience, so I’m taking 83% of that 83%, which is 69%. That’s a low figure, and it says nothing about NXT possibly getting a boost because it is good. That’s just my guess if it was a third tier WWE brand.
> 
> That’s just my guess, but yeah, I think NXT kills AEW as it stands.
> 
> 
> 
> NXT got 850,000 viewers during the holidays for one episode. I don't even remember it being advertised.
> 
> I'll predict 1.5 million average non-holiday with advertisement for NXT.
> 
> If NXT beats AEW, then AEW will lose momentum, if it can't beat the developmental brand then where's the market value.
> 
> I think the only reason TNT signed on is because AEW used the WWE DVR Proof/Live viewership argument.
> 
> That's why the bad things they do must be criticized and
> 
> If anything, if you're blindly accepting the bad stuff AEW does, then you favor WWE, because it's only gonna make WWE more of a monopoly. you can't claim you want competition for WWE when they book the same as WWE or the same as other companies that failed.
> 
> The reason WCW succeeded was not because it was purely "alternative", that's one part of the equation, it's that they appealed to a mainstream audience/pop culture, they weren't niche.
> 
> TLDR:
> 
> -Nobody criticizing wants AEW to fail, because if they fail Mainstream North American Television will never ever accept Non-WWE wrestling/sports entertainment again.
> 
> -AEW has to put the batteries on quick, there's no time to waste, they can't let NXT beat them.
> 
> -People are criticizing AEW for being like WWE, from the mood lighting to the indy no sell move spam style, to the lack of storylines and characters and too much focus on in ring action.
> 
> What we know:
> 
> There was 11-20 million people watching wrestling during the last business boom, there was a market for that style of wrestling probably more now since it's been 20 years.
> 
> There is a Market of 11-20 million people, AEW is catering to the niche, to niche market that's already capitalized on by the WWE and indy companies.
> 
> AEW said they were for the "lapsed" fan, well the "lapsed" fan stopped watching because the characters and stories left and in ring become focus during the 2000's.
> 
> They said they were going for lapsed/casual fan, now say they don't want to appeal to lapsed/casual fan.
> 
> To me that's a bait and switch or they changed direction.
> 
> The question that should be asked is,
> 
> Why isn't anyone going for the open Market that is desiring characters/stories?
> 
> Even UFC doesn't appeal to sports fans, but to sports entertainment fans, since the stories/characters drive that company.
> 
> Why is every company going after the niche limited market that's already capped?(1.5 million viewers I'd say since NFL started casuals are leaving, Raw had 1.8 in hour 3, and that's week 1 of NFL, so it might be lower)
> 
> Business sense says ignore the niche market of 1.5 million or less viewers and go after the untapped open market of 20 million viewers?
Click to expand...

Yes! Halle-fucking-lujah! Someone gets it! 

I’m not worried about AEW failing because I want to hate them and tear them down, I’m worried because if they do fail, it will scare off others from trying to do wrestling again. It has been twenty years since WCW started going down the gurgler. Bad decisions could hand Vince more of a monopoly.

And no, they haven’t completely failed *yet*. But when they do it’s too late. That’s why they need to get onto the stuff that scares lapsed fans away. Stay away from the WWE/post-98 WCW shit. 

There are 2 million floating fans who pipe back in when WWE, who have apparently hurt their feelings, given they don’t watch, promotes a giant show. They probably deep down *know* it isn’t going to be good, but they are willing to try. There is definitely an audience of 2 million people out there. Hell, 2.5 million people still watch Raw and it SUCKS.

Most of the people who watched WCW and/or WWF are still alive. You’ve got JR great TV exposure. There’s no reason this shouldn’t be pulling on people’s heartstrings. Get this shit on buses and billboards. It won’t get Attitude era numbers, necessarily, but it could get 4 million. But they insist on doing the insulting shit and reminding you that you shouldn’t take them seriously.

All they would need to do is be wrestling. Let guys cut promos and talk shit about each other. Then some people get beat up. This isn’t fucking hard, but everyone makes it so damn weirdly difficult for themselves.


----------



## validreasoning

4 million weekly in 2019 or 4 million for debut?

NBA averages about 1.5 million on TNT/ESPN, MLB about 1-1.2 million on TBS for regular season games.

Special episodes like Raw 25 did 4.5 million yes but that's with months and months of promotion and ads all over NBC programming where WWE bring back every top star and stack show. It's not comparable. It's like arguing that because Superbowl does 100 million Monday night football has access to 85 million fans floating around but don't go after them.

Look the final four one of the biggest events of the year not just sport drew 6.8 and 7.2 million on TBS in 2018 (same size network as TNT and USA). That was nearly two years ago now so would be less today given how many are dropping cable.

The UFC debut on ESPN in February with tons of marketing drew 1.46 million viewers. That's with same guy ie Cain Velasquez in mainevent same guy who mainevented Fox debut back in 2011 which drew 5.7 million viewers. Since then their live ESPN events have done 800k to 1 million viewers.

Wrestling fans massively overestimate how many people are willing to watch cable TV in general never mind pro wrestling. The only people who watch cable TV in 2019 regularly are 50+ year old men who are mostly conservative


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



OldPsychology said:


> That's what I'm arguing, they shouldn't appeal to niche fanatics.
> 
> North American mainstream fans don't care about stuff like who's the "ace", that's another culture and niche appeal.
> 
> There's a market disconnect here. they're appealing to the claimed niche audience.
> 
> Either they go for the Market of characters and story that WWE is not and be the mainstream alternative or be like the niche market and get removed from TNT since WWE is bigger within that niche.
> 
> Either they're going for lapsed fans & the market or not.
> 
> To me they pulled a bait and switch,
> 
> They baited and got everyones hopes up of finally getting a mainstream alternative by saying they're going for lapsed/casual fans.
> 
> Then switched and said they weren't going after casuals and only the fans they already have and became ROH/NJPW 2.0, when that Market is already capped, explain the logic in that.
> 
> That market reached it's limited, ROH isn't growing, NJPW isn't growing even when it was, minimal, not in tune with what the market is. WWE is suffering because they appeal to that niche market.
> 
> They have a chance to get the biggest market share yet go after the failed niche audience when they see company after company including the biggest the WWE fail.
> 
> I do not understand it.
> 
> Could someone please explain why any business would go after the niche market that's already capped out? why not go for 80-95% of the market.
> 
> We know there is more than 20 million fans, we also know the niche is capped at 1.5 million.
> 
> Why not go for the 20 million fans who left when characters and stories left?
> 
> They said they were going for that market(lapsed fans) now they say they're saying no.
> 
> Either there was a bait and switch or they made a horrible change of direction.


"Nobody" is a very big stretch. You might not. Wood might not, but a lot of people that are were never fans of AEW or the people behind them in the first place. Let us not act, further more, as if you are smarter by expressing greater concern than the rest of us. There is every chance AEW can be a success and still be a product you may not care for, and tat's fine.


----------



## Death Rider

I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to be blunt if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to bluntly honest if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe


Because they want AEW to do well. Problem is they think that only by foollowing what THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY want them no do does AEW have a shot, and that's pure fucking divisive to me. It's become no better than political talk at this point and a few of them are honestly crossing the line between civil discussion and arrogance.


----------



## Death Rider

Beatles123 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to bluntly honest if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe
> 
> 
> 
> Because they want AEW to do well. Problem is they think that only by foollowing what THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY want them no do does AEW have a shot, and that's pure fucking divisive to me. It's become no better than political talk at this point and a few of them are honestly crossing the line between civil discussion and arrogance.
Click to expand...

Exactly but they will say it is cause they are critizing aew when plenty of others have made valid critcims or been civil about it and don't get called out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to be blunt if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe


A lot of the times, I hardly see anyone even talking about the product or potential storylines in this thread, it's a retread of the same business metrics, it's fun to talk about to a point, but breaking down every minute detail, and the one guy just saying things for AEW aren't going to get better based on such little data is depressing as hell.

These guys are selling more tickets in the states than anyone outside of WWE in nearly 20 years, the TNT debut has a significant amount of hype, and the countdown show did close to 400k viewers which is really respectable.

When AEW was announced in January, I made posts saying that I highly doubt they would be able to sell 2,000-3,000 tickets for a weekly show, they'd do big for the big shows people are willing to travel too, but when it became a consistent product, I was SURE they would struggle to break 1,500 every week. They've blown past those expectations, and now that things have dropped SLIGHTLY, people are damn near fear mongering the end. It's laughable to say the least. When people realized that the shows were going to travel all across the globe, of course they were going to be less likely to buy content and tickets, the content is now going to be plentiful, where as before, it was scarce.

I think the majority of people are super excited for the product, it's just a shame that people are ONLY talking about metrics when there are legitimate interesting potential storylines, and matchups(granted, they aren't on TV yet so there's only so much to talk about, but still, some of these guys' posts is literally 90% talking about numbers). Hell, I talked about the business side too, and I've been critical as well as optimistic, but some of these guys literally have the SAME post over and over again.

We get it, you think AEW isn't going to amount to anything substantial, that's fine, but I argue you should at least wait until they are on a significant TV station, and not relying on entirely social media to promote their product. Hell, TV might even make some of these metrics WORSE, because people can see the show on free TV, where it's harder to sell them on a $50 PPV. We just DON'T KNOW, accept it, and maybe talk about the product itself every now and again.

There's a reason why the WWE section has a ratings section, to circumvent circle jerks about business metrics.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

AEW has done a lot of things I thought would be bust

And i have been happily proved wrong

Sometimes it’s better to just sit back and enjoy - these guys know what they’re doing


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Ignore list getting bigger and bigger.

On Topic
New road to TNT tonight lads.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



V-Trigger said:


> Ignore list getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> On Topic
> New road to TNT tonight lads.


hype :lenny


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I feel like they have to announce Jericho's partners soon if it is in fact going to be Santana and Ortiz, I would want to circumvent any ideas so people aren't grotesquely disappointed.


----------



## The Wood

validreasoning said:


> 4 million weekly in 2019 or 4 million for debut?
> 
> NBA averages about 1.5 million on TNT/ESPN, MLB about 1-1.2 million on TBS for regular season games.
> 
> Special episodes like Raw 25 did 4.5 million yes but that's with months and months of promotion and ads all over NBC programming where WWE bring back every top star and stack show. It's not comparable. It's like arguing that because Superbowl does 100 million Monday night football has access to 85 million fans floating around but don't go after them.
> 
> Look the final four one of the biggest events of the year not just sport drew 6.8 and 7.2 million on TBS in 2018 (same size network as TNT and USA). That was nearly two years ago now so would be less today given how many are dropping cable.





validreasoning said:


> The UFC debut on ESPN in February with tons of marketing drew 1.46 million viewers. That's with same guy ie Cain Velasquez in mainevent same guy who mainevented Fox debut back in 2011 which drew 5.7 million viewers. Since then their live ESPN events have done 800k to 1 million viewers.
> 
> Wrestling fans massively overestimate how many people are willing to watch cable TV in general never mind pro wrestling. The only people who watch cable TV in 2019 regularly are 50+ year old men who are mostly conservative


No major disagreement here, other than I think that 4 million is still possible. 2.5 million people still sit through Raw every week. Bad wrestling still does well on cable. Good wrestling could bring some people back. If people watch that show and are hooked, they are likely to come back. WWE chased off its viewers.

Cable is dying, but there is still room for certain properties and a nostalgia for wrestling on cable. It’s still in millions and millions of homes. 



Beatles123 said:


> OldPsychology said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm arguing, they shouldn't appeal to niche fanatics.
> 
> North American mainstream fans don't care about stuff like who's the "ace", that's another culture and niche appeal.
> 
> There's a market disconnect here. they're appealing to the claimed niche audience.
> 
> Either they go for the Market of characters and story that WWE is not and be the mainstream alternative or be like the niche market and get removed from TNT since WWE is bigger within that niche.
> 
> Either they're going for lapsed fans & the market or not.
> 
> To me they pulled a bait and switch,
> 
> They baited and got everyones hopes up of finally getting a mainstream alternative by saying they're going for lapsed/casual fans.
> 
> Then switched and said they weren't going after casuals and only the fans they already have and became ROH/NJPW 2.0, when that Market is already capped, explain the logic in that.
> 
> That market reached it's limited, ROH isn't growing, NJPW isn't growing even when it was, minimal, not in tune with what the market is. WWE is suffering because they appeal to that niche market.
> 
> They have a chance to get the biggest market share yet go after the failed niche audience when they see company after company including the biggest the WWE fail.
> 
> I do not understand it.
> 
> Could someone please explain why any business would go after the niche market that's already capped out? why not go for 80-95% of the market.
> 
> We know there is more than 20 million fans, we also know the niche is capped at 1.5 million.
> 
> Why not go for the 20 million fans who left when characters and stories left?
> 
> They said they were going for that market(lapsed fans) now they say they're saying no.
> 
> Either there was a bait and switch or they made a horrible change of direction.
> 
> 
> 
> "Nobody" is a very big stretch. You might not. Wood might not, but a lot of people that are were never fans of AEW or the people behind them in the first place. Let us not act, further more, as if you are smarter by expressing greater concern than the rest of us. There is every chance AEW can be a success and still be a product you may not care for, and tat's fine.
Click to expand...

But it’s not, Beatles. 500k on cable (if Meltzer’s low-ball is right) and 56k on PPV is “nobody” by wrestling standards. TNA got mocked for that and there’s a reason interest is so low. 



Death Rider said:


> I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to be blunt if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe


Working for a wrestling company in 2019 would drive me nuts. I couldn’t deal with the philosophy. 



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to be blunt if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the times, I hardly see anyone even talking about the product or potential storylines in this thread, it's a retread of the same business metrics, it's fun to talk about to a point, but breaking down every minute detail, and the one guy just saying things for AEW aren't going to get better based on such little data is depressing as hell.
> 
> These guys are selling more tickets in the states than anyone outside of WWE in nearly 20 years, the TNT debut has a significant amount of hype, and the countdown show did close to 400k viewers which is really respectable.
> 
> When AEW was announced in January, I made posts saying that I highly doubt they would be able to sell 2,000-3,000 tickets for a weekly show, they'd do big for the big shows people are willing to travel too, but when it became a consistent product, I was SURE they would struggle to break 1,500 every week. They've blown past those expectations, and now that things have dropped SLIGHTLY, people are damn near fear mongering the end. It's laughable to say the least. When people realized that the shows were going to travel all across the globe, of course they were going to be less likely to buy content and tickets, the content is now going to be plentiful, where as before, it was scarce.
> 
> I think the majority of people are super excited for the product, it's just a shame that people are ONLY talking about metrics when there are legitimate interesting potential storylines, and matchups(granted, they aren't on TV yet so there's only so much to talk about, but still, some of these guys' posts is literally 90% talking about numbers). Hell, I talked about the business side too, and I've been critical as well as optimistic, but some of these guys literally have the SAME post over and over again.
> 
> We get it, you think AEW isn't going to amount to anything substantial, that's fine, but I argue you should at least wait until they are on a significant TV station, and not relying on entirely social media to promote their product. Hell, TV might even make some of these metrics WORSE, because people can see the show on free TV, where it's harder to sell them on a $50 PPV. We just DON'T KNOW, accept it, and maybe talk about the product itself every now and again.
> 
> There's a reason why the WWE section has a ratings section, to circumvent circle jerks about business metrics.
Click to expand...

People should be able to discuss the business metrics, if they want. Some people are interested in how things work. And it’s more entertaining than the actual shows, anyway. 

Why do people tout AEW being the biggest thing in 20 years like it’s some great achievement. They’re the _only_ thing in 20 years.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> People should be able to discuss the business metrics, if they want. Some people are interested in how things work. And it’s more entertaining than the actual shows, anyway.
> 
> Why do people tout AEW being the biggest thing in 20 years like it’s some great achievement. They’re the _only_ thing in 20 years.


That's like 80%(being generous) of your posts dude, we are working with such a small sample size of events, and most people are pretty open about how they are doing, they are doing better than NJPW when they toured the US with a lot of big stars(in the indie scene), they are drawing way bigger crowds than TNA ever did(mind you TNA had fucking Sting, Hogan, Hardys and so many other stars and managed to draw 25k buys for BFG 2011, they did ONE show that did 55k buys domestically, and it was reliant on a compelling built up program in Joe/Angle through TELEVISION).

It's not even like you are making unique points, I can probably pull up 5 of your posts and it's literally the same shit over and over again. We get it, you aren't impressed with their offerings. Some of us are enjoying it, and like to talk about the actual shows ON TOP of business metrics when they are relevant.

You're going around in circles.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Anyone expecting 4,000,000 weekly viewers is setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## Death Rider

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I feel like they have to announce Jericho's partners soon if it is in fact going to be Santana and Ortiz, I would want to circumvent any ideas so people aren't grotesquely disappointed.


Yeah I agree. If it is them the surprise is kind of gone though I love the idea of Marty Scrull (if possible not 100% on the contract of his) and maybe someone else with ties to the elite. Not sure who though?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> *Anyone expecting 4,000,000 weekly viewers* is setting themselves up for disappointment.


Nobody is....


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to be blunt if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe


Thats just the territory when you're a big brand. Its only going to get worse once TV starts. Soon you'll be hearing about how "____ is dead and buried because they lost that match". Arguments over how " X is the reason the ratings dropped, because nobody likes them". The mostly positive nature of the section will slowly fade away soon.



validreasoning said:


> The UFC debut on ESPN in February with tons of marketing drew 1.46 million viewers. That's with same guy ie Cain Velasquez in mainevent same guy who mainevented Fox debut back in 2011 which drew 5.7 million viewers. Since then their live ESPN events have done 800k to 1 million viewers.
> 
> Wrestling fans massively overestimate how many people are willing to watch cable TV in general never mind pro wrestling. The only people who watch cable TV in 2019 regularly are 50+ year old men who are mostly conservative


This post I so on the money. A lot are super far behind on what constitutes good numbers, and how many folk are actually out there.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I just started at a new workplace and we were all discussing cable vs streaming, I would say a good 40% of our staff doesnt even have cable anymore. Maybe more.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to be blunt if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just the territory when you're a big brand. Its only going to get worse once TV starts. Soon you'll be hearing about how "____ is dead and buried because they lost that match". Arguments over how " X is the reason the ratings dropped, because nobody likes them". The mostly positive nature of the section will slowly fade away soon.
> 
> 
> 
> validreasoning said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UFC debut on ESPN in February with tons of marketing drew 1.46 million viewers. That's with same guy ie Cain Velasquez in mainevent same guy who mainevented Fox debut back in 2011 which drew 5.7 million viewers. Since then their live ESPN events have done 800k to 1 million viewers.
> 
> Wrestling fans massively overestimate how many people are willing to watch cable TV in general never mind pro wrestling. The only people who watch cable TV in 2019 regularly are 50+ year old men who are mostly conservative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post I so on the money. A lot are super far behind on what constitutes good numbers, and how many folk are actually out there.
Click to expand...

Yeah this is why I don't post on here as much lol. I don't even mind people disagreeing with aew but some of it makes me roll my eyes. Heck I ain't a big fan of a lot of wwe and even then some of it is eye rolling


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

LOL this got derailed real quickly. Figures with the usual suspects. :eyeroll

New Road to TNT is tonight. Should be interesting to see what they highlight. The All Out event is done and we have less than a month left. Time to start establishing the DC show and what to expect from AEW on a primetime TV perspective.


----------



## RapShepard

WINNING said:


> LOL this got derailed real quickly. Figures with the usual suspects. :eyeroll
> 
> New Road to TNT is tonight. Should be interesting to see what they highlight. The All Out event is done and we have less than a month left. Time to start establishing the DC show and what to expect from AEW on a primetime TV perspective.


They should release the bracket for the tag tournament and start building on those teams.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Fite is going to carry the weekly show for us internationals.

I’m moving to Germany and I won’t even be able to start to figure out how to watch this if it isn’t on some sort of streaming platform

Watching AEW and the Rugby World Cup are the top 2 things on my agenda in the coming weeks - not sure how to do either now


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> They should release the bracket for the tag tournament and start building on those teams.


Yeah, they need to get the ball rolling with the bracket and start naming the full teams and matches for the first round. This will arguably be your biggest story for the first few AEW TV shows. You need to establish why it is important and how effective it will be with your statement of making tag team wrestling in AEW the premier destination. All we have so far is Private Party and the Young Bucks on Week 2, Santana and Ortiz popping up at All Out, and the Dark Order has a bye in the first round.

You need to begin materializing all of this.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

this forum is the only place where selling 120k ppt and then around 100k ppv in your first two ppv is a disaster, and people will go at it withe heir analytics and be proven wrong 
there was another guy here swearing on his mother that aew wouldn't get a tv deal because " no way tnt Is going to offer them a contract when they have no star and just a bunch of jobbers" he was proven wrong and disappeared. 
anyyyyyyway 
i also hope that they actually do give us some infos about the tournament


----------



## OldPsychology

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Business metrics is the best way to gauge if a professional wrestling company is good or bad.

Niche metrics show the product isn't appealing objectively, but only to rare subset of the audience.

Every one has internet today, but not everyone knows or cares about the inner workings of the business, there's a rare niche audience that does.

Since what is niche usually deviates from the original genre, it doesn't have mass appeal. hence why WWE is failing, that's not what the market wants. 

AEW being like the WWE and the niche market will only attract a capped(1.5 million viewers) market that WWE has.

Instead they should be an alternative to WWE and produce mainstream professional wrestling to tap into the 10-20 million market.

This is why ECW never grew, most wrestling fans weren't bloodthirsty during that time, they preferred story/characters.

People will say "why ruin people's enjoyment".

This causes an impasse.

Either they ruin your enjoyment or the 10-20 million viewers out there enjoyment.

Since Wrestling Fans(casuals) and Wrestling Fanatics(niche) are one two different sides of the spectrum.

If that's the case since they are a business and Wrestling needs that market, they have to go with casuals.

If you don't enjoy Mainstream wrestling focused on story/characters then Mainstream Professional wrestling isn't for you. what AEW was hyped as isn't for you, and you're better off sticking with the niche subsets such as NJPW or ROH.

TLDR: If you're saying you want AEW to not appeal to casuals and focus on story/character then simply admit that you don't want a mainstream alternative to WWE, because they're not going anywhere unless they appeal to casuals. they won't draw one extra cent by appealing to fanatics who watch anyways.

I will criticize AEW until it get it right, 

if you want WWE to continue to have a monopoly on this business then continue to lie to yourselves and pretend everything they're doing is good.

If they fail, even slightly then it will be looked at worse than TNA wrestling because unlike TNA, this will have ended any interest in non-WWE wrestling by Mainstream North American wrestling, the DVR proof argument won't work, this will be the final straw to TV execs who since the 1980's haven't wanted to touch a wrestling company with a 10ft poll(look at how Turner execs treated WCW before 1996, or the excuse they used to get rid of WCW despite still making money in 2001, or SpikeTV not giving Dixie another chance because she played the negotiation games in 2014.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Fookin ell that is a bit of a read isn’t it

My list grows again


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



OldPsychology said:


> Business metrics is the best way to gauge if a professional wrestling company is good or bad.
> 
> Niche metrics show the product isn't appealing objectively, but only to rare subset of the audience.
> 
> Every one has internet today, but not everyone knows or cares about the inner workings of the business, there's a rare niche audience that does.
> 
> Since what is niche usually deviates from the original genre, it doesn't have mass appeal. hence why WWE is failing, that's not what the market wants.
> 
> AEW being like the WWE and the niche market will only attract a capped(1.5 million viewers) market that WWE has.
> 
> Instead they should be an alternative to WWE and produce mainstream professional wrestling to tap into the 10-20 million market.
> 
> This is why ECW never grew, most wrestling fans weren't bloodthirsty during that time, they preferred story/characters.
> 
> People will say "why ruin people's enjoyment".
> 
> This causes an impasse.
> 
> Either they ruin your enjoyment or the 10-20 million viewers out there enjoyment.
> 
> Since Wrestling Fans(casuals) and Wrestling Fanatics(niche) are one two different sides of the spectrum.
> 
> If that's the case since they are a business and Wrestling needs that market, they have to go with casuals.
> 
> If you don't enjoy Mainstream wrestling focused on story/characters then Mainstream Professional wrestling isn't for you. what AEW was hyped as isn't for you, and you're better off sticking with the niche subsets such as NJPW or ROH.
> 
> TLDR: If you're saying you want AEW to not appeal to casuals and focus on story/character then simply admit that you don't want a mainstream alternative to WWE, because they're not going anywhere unless they appeal to casuals. they won't draw one extra cent by appealing to fanatics who watch anyways.
> 
> I will criticize AEW until it get it right,
> 
> if you want WWE to continue to have a monopoly on this business then continue to lie to yourselves and pretend everything they're doing is good.
> 
> If they fail, even slightly then it will be looked at worse than TNA wrestling because unlike TNA, this will have ended any interest in non-WWE wrestling by Mainstream North American wrestling, the DVR proof argument won't work, this will be the final straw to TV execs who since the 1980's haven't wanted to touch a wrestling company with a 10ft poll(look at how Turner execs treated WCW before 1996, or the excuse they used to get rid of WCW despite still making money in 2001, or SpikeTV not giving Dixie another chance because she played the negotiation games in 2014.


I want a show I enjoy. As long as it is enteratining I will watch. I swear some wrestling fans are fucking weird. "I can't like it unless others like it"


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fookin ell that is a bit of a read isn’t it
> 
> My list grows again


That poster reads an awful lot like somebody else who isn’t here any more. Rejoiner who doesn’t like it it so it’s wrong. Fuck that. I just want to enjoy the fucking show. If you don’t enjoy it, don’t fucking watch it. And don’t come in here spouting off endless volumes about why it’s gonna fail with the only underlying evidence being that you don’t like Marko Stunt.


----------



## OldPsychology

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> I want a show I enjoy. As long as it is enteratining I will watch. I swear some wrestling fans are fucking weird. "I can't like it unless others like it"


No one said they can't like it unless others do.

If that was the case then wouldn't I like it since there are people who in fact like it.

I'm saying it's ok for you to enjoy it, however they shouldn't cater to you & 1.5 million over 10 million people.

Nor should you pretend you want WWE to have competition if you want it to appeal to your niche preference.

If you want an American NJPW/ROH/Niche, it's fine, but don't expect most fans to accept it.

Blame AEW for the bait and switch of saying they were going for lapsed fans then not.

Blame AEW for competing with WWE on mainstream TV then producing a niche product that will 100% fail at that.



TDLR:

They entered a territory they shouldn't have when they approached TNT, hence why it's getting criticized, if they mess up then they mess up our chances of getting a mainstream competition to WWE, TV execs will never accept non-WWE wrestling.

If they wanted to be NJPW/ROH 2.0, if they wanted to appeal to a niche audience they already have, they should've said that from the get go and stayed off TNT to not lose to WWE on mainstream TV, to not hurt the non-WWE wrestling market.

WCW was rid of because of a mismanaged merger, then the WWF killed it when they were still getting at least 3 million viewers(2.0 in 2000 was 2,800,000 viewers) 

RESULT: WWF becomes a monopoly and kills the 1996-2002 Wrestling Bubble the next year.

Blame: AOL-Time Warner for ridding assets for merger, Vince Mcmahon for bad booking.

TNA killed itself as a mainstream alternative when Russo left in 2012, then when SpikeTV cancelled them for money negotiations in 2014.

RESULT:Less acceptance of non-WWE wrestling. DVR proof however becomes selling point post 2014 due to cord cutting


AEW fails.

RESULT: Mainstream TV execs won't accept Non-WWE wrestling, DVR proof argument won't work, AEW will be pointed out as example.

AEW will hurt Non-WWE wrestling more than WCW and TNA.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Why are your TLDR longer then rest of your posts?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> Why are your TLDR longer then rest of your posts?


It's Fucking way too long XD


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> LOL this got derailed real quickly. Figures with the usual suspects. :eyeroll
> 
> New Road to TNT is tonight. Should be interesting to see what they highlight. The All Out event is done and we have less than a month left. Time to start establishing the DC show and what to expect from AEW on a primetime TV perspective.


Not to mention this is really the first Road to TNT because last week’s was just an All Out review show. I’m excited to see what they have, hopefully it’s at least around 15-20 minutes.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> I want a show I enjoy. As long as it is enteratining I will watch. I swear some wrestling fans are fucking weird. "I can't like it unless others like it"


That is called 'Elitism.' Hey, now that's ironic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> That poster reads an awful lot like somebody else who isn’t here any more. Rejoiner who doesn’t like it it so it’s wrong. Fuck that. I just want to enjoy the fucking show. If you don’t enjoy it, don’t fucking watch it. And don’t come in here spouting off endless volumes about why it’s gonna fail with the only underlying evidence being that you don’t like Marko Stunt.


100% - really sounds like somebody who already is on my list.

Some people really only get happiness from pulling others’ enjoyment down

Its fucking weird man 



Bosnian21 said:


> Not to mention this is really the first Road to TNT because last week’s was just an All Out review show. I’m excited to see what they have, hopefully it’s at least around 15-20 minutes.


They really do need to be longer

I would like some kinda focus piece on Riho as well - we know next to nothing about her - which is a testament to her abilities that she is over already - but something more substantial will be nice.

I think there is also a Cody / Tony S sit-down interview


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

again how is doing 120k ppv and then 100k ppv buys for your first two ppv is a bad thing? how is it bad to constantly break records? 
how is It bad to be already able to fill the arenas they are filling? are there some people fucking dumb enough to imagine they would reach top tier wcw within a year? 
it's a startup and unlike wcw they had no background going into this, they didn't start their tv yet....so much unknown 
I ask again why would you expect them to do something that they can't possibly do as of now? 
and more importantly ,why not just enjoy the show? but nahhh even those who enjoy the show will ruin it for others because some here will just go on and shit on everything that isn't their favorite wrestler. 
it's not even about "stop criticizing" some guys here have criticized the product strongly before when it felt too indy for them like @Reggie Dunlop with FFTF but weirdly he isn't on my ignore list....
I wonder why...
the most important is your own enjoyment folks and I the company does great it's also cool because they can have more money and do cooler stuffs that's all


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> again how is doing 120k ppv and *then 100k ppv buys* for your first two ppv is a bad thing? how is it bad to constantly break records?
> how is It bad to be already able to fill the arenas they are filling? are there some people fucking dumb enough to imagine they would reach top tier wcw within a year?
> it's a startup and unlike wcw they had no background going into this, they didn't start their tv yet....so much unknown
> I ask again why would you expect them to do something that they can't possibly do as of now?
> and more importantly ,why not just enjoy the show? but nahhh even those who enjoy the show will ruin it for others because some here will just go on and shit on everything that isn't their favorite wrestler.
> it's not even about "stop criticizing" some guys here have criticized the product strongly before when it felt too indy for them like @Reggie Dunlop with FFTF but weirdly he isn't on my ignore list....
> I wonder why...
> the most important is your own enjoyment folks and I the company does great it's also cool because they can have more money and do cooler stuffs that's all


We don't know yet the numbers for All Out.

The only things we know is that DON got 35.000 and All Out 28.000 on PPV

But All Out did better than DON on B/R live, ITV and FiteTV.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171883826806571008
Don't know why, but I think this Moxley Graphic is absolute fire.


----------



## The Wood

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should be able to discuss the business metrics, if they want. Some people are interested in how things work. And it’s more entertaining than the actual shows, anyway.
> 
> Why do people tout AEW being the biggest thing in 20 years like it’s some great achievement. They’re the _only_ thing in 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> That's like 80%(being generous) of your posts dude, we are working with such a small sample size of events, and most people are pretty open about how they are doing, they are doing better than NJPW when they toured the US with a lot of big stars(in the indie scene), they are drawing way bigger crowds than TNA ever did(mind you TNA had fucking Sting, Hogan, Hardys and so many other stars and managed to draw 25k buys for BFG 2011, they did ONE show that did 55k buys domestically, and it was reliant on a compelling built up program in Joe/Angle through TELEVISION).
> 
> It's not even like you are making unique points, I can probably pull up 5 of your posts and it's literally the same shit over and over again. We get it, you aren't impressed with their offerings. Some of us are enjoying it, and like to talk about the actual shows ON TOP of business metrics when they are relevant.
> 
> You're going around in circles.
Click to expand...

It’s because people keep saying the same things, lol. 

Yeah, the business metrics are more exciting than the shows right now. If that’s what someone enjoys talking about, why dismiss that? Ironically, the “just let us enjoy it!” crowd are trying to ruin something someone enjoys. Except I don’t need to put my fingers in my ears and go “la-la-la-la-la!” or make sly whistles and eye-rolls to the other children like many others seem to need to do to reassure themselves. 

It’s funny, because these people act like they’re the babyfaces, talking about how things are toxic, but it’s a feeble attempt at bullying and gate-keeping. 

“You criticize it! You’re toxic! Another person to ignore. AEWWE troll. You’ve derailed this. So negative. Don’t watch. Typical. You only like what you like. You should like what *I* like. 

I don’t yell at anyone, I don’t scream at at anyone. I make my points reasonably and provide evidence where I can. That people need the snide ad hominem instead of talking through the points kind of says it all. 

TNA was always a joke. I’m sorry, but it was. We wanted that to succeed too, and it got way further than it arguably should have. Spike TV was excellent for something starting with as little as it had. AEW is being started with sold-out arenas and a billionaire backer 17 years later. 

They’re _starting out_ with sold-out arenas. This is WWE dissatisfaction leaking over into the industry. It’s a GREAT time to start something up. It’s not an *achievement* yet. That would be if they started with less than a billion and built it up to something. What we’re seeing is depreciation, because they’ve started strong, but are now selling less tickets and fewer PPVs. 

And yes, it is early days. That’s what’s scary about it. The 65k TNA did was the high watermark for TNA, but it’s still a _joke_. It’s the only time they ever came close to convincing 5% of their audience to order a PPV. And let’s be honest, that’s largely because of Russo. It was only going to get so high because of him. And, keep in mind, this was on traditional PPV. AEW just did 28,000. Yes, there are other ways of accessing, but it is more accessible. 56k buys when you don’t even need a TV and time to watch anymore is a daunting comparison. 

We know what _bad_ wrestling can do because of TNA. Sting made a slight difference, but when has he meant much outside Starrcade ‘97? Kurt Angle was walking around in his underwear. The “and they had stars” argument only works if you don’t have them parody themselves. 



Shaun_27 said:


> Anyone expecting 4,000,000 weekly viewers is setting themselves up for disappointment.


No one is. 



RapShepard said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to see why people say certain fans ruin the enjoyment of wrestling reading these threads. Focusing on the business side rather then the actual product . Going to be blunt if you know so much about how to get people back offer your services to aew and wwe
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just the territory when you're a big brand. Its only going to get worse once TV starts. Soon you'll be hearing about how "____ is dead and buried because they lost that match". Arguments over how " X is the reason the ratings dropped, because nobody likes them". The mostly positive nature of the section will slowly fade away soon.
> 
> 
> 
> validreasoning said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UFC debut on ESPN in February with tons of marketing drew 1.46 million viewers. That's with same guy ie Cain Velasquez in mainevent same guy who mainevented Fox debut back in 2011 which drew 5.7 million viewers. Since then their live ESPN events have done 800k to 1 million viewers.
> 
> Wrestling fans massively overestimate how many people are willing to watch cable TV in general never mind pro wrestling. The only people who watch cable TV in 2019 regularly are 50+ year old men who are mostly conservative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post I so on the money. A lot are super far behind on what constitutes good numbers, and how many folk are actually out there.
Click to expand...

Passive aggressive snide aside, I object to the projection and generalization that critics of AEW are the same people who misuse phrases like “buried.” People don’t know what that means. The Bucks buried Shawn Spears vs. Cody, for example. They threw dirt on the program by talking about gimmicked chairs. That’s a burial. 

Blind positivity is not a good trait when running a business.

We know how many folks are out there. We’ve got the data as to how many homes TNT is in and how many people still have cable. We know how many people are cutting the chord. It’s not some mystery phantom out there we can’t quantify. 

I don’t feel the need to go out and pull the stats, but let’s say it’s down 18% and still in 80 million homes. That’s still a _heck_ of a lot. Wrestling used to get such a large share when there were more people with cable. 

Sure, you’ve got the issue that the way we consume media is changing, but you’ve also got to confront the demonstrable fact that wrestling has chased wrestling fans off. People used to get cable *to* watch wrestling. Now they are cutting it and people are like “what chance does wrestling have?” 

Ironically, OldPsychology and I are the positives ones reminding you guys and gals “Hey, wrestling can draw.” I shouldn’t say “gals.” Not just because it’s dated language, but because girls don’t watch wrestling anymore. 

Someone said 40% of the people had cable at their new job. That’s _a lot_ of people. More than I would have thought. Man, imagine having access to almost one-in-two Americans. 

But you know what we got back? Data that says that only about 42% of the people who ordered DON went back for All Out. They couldn’t even convert one-in-two of the people who follow this shit closely enough because they’re hungry for it. 

Wrestling helped fucking build cable. There is still massive penetration and nostalgia for it. People are keeping it even with the economy the way it is. Unbelievable. Fuck their souls with something _good_ that they want to see and haven’t for a long time. 

The whole argument for being happy with 500,000 or 700,000 viewers, to me, is defeatist and kind of an admission that wrestling isn’t very good anymore.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> again how is doing 120k ppv and then 100k ppv buys for your first two ppv is a bad thing? how is it bad to constantly break records?
> how is It bad to be already able to fill the arenas they are filling? are there some people fucking dumb enough to imagine they would reach top tier wcw within a year?
> it's a startup and unlike wcw they had no background going into this, they didn't start their tv yet....so much unknown
> I ask again why would you expect them to do something that they can't possibly do as of now?
> and more importantly ,why not just enjoy the show? but nahhh even those who enjoy the show will ruin it for others because some here will just go on and shit on everything that isn't their favorite wrestler.
> it's not even about "stop criticizing" some guys here have criticized the product strongly before when it felt too indy for them like @Reggie Dunlop with FFTF but weirdly he isn't on my ignore list....
> I wonder why...
> the most important is your own enjoyment folks and I the company does great it's also cool because they can have more money and do cooler stuffs that's all


Actually I think it was Fyter Fest that I crapped on, and that was mostly the very cheesy buy-in show. As I recall I liked most of FFTF. Get your facts straight goddammit. 

But yeah, that pre-show threw me into a bit of a panic, til I saw the rest of the show and then finally got what all the gaming and Fyre Fest references were. Duh. I’ll criticize when I think it’s warranted, and then I’ll move on, because as we’ve seen on numerous occasions here, there’s no point in belaboring the issue. I just haven’t seen a whole lot to be critical of lately. Is there still stuff they can improve on? Absolutely. But nobody can expect them to be 100% perfect right out of the gate. Even with their occasional misfires, I’m enjoying the product. Which is a LOT more than I’ve been able to say about WWE for many, many years. 

The thing here is, if somebody doesn’t come around to your way of thinking after the first or second time you state it, they’re not going to come around. People will either agree, or they won’t. Say what you have to say, then shut the fuck up and move on; otherwise you’re just trolling for a reaction. 

And yes, my ignore list is growing, too. Especially with people who have no grasp of the concept of brevity.


----------



## The Wood

Reggie Dunlop said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> again how is doing 120k ppv and then 100k ppv buys for your first two ppv is a bad thing? how is it bad to constantly break records?
> how is It bad to be already able to fill the arenas they are filling? are there some people fucking dumb enough to imagine they would reach top tier wcw within a year?
> it's a startup and unlike wcw they had no background going into this, they didn't start their tv yet....so much unknown
> I ask again why would you expect them to do something that they can't possibly do as of now?
> and more importantly ,why not just enjoy the show? but nahhh even those who enjoy the show will ruin it for others because some here will just go on and shit on everything that isn't their favorite wrestler.
> it's not even about "stop criticizing" some guys here have criticized the product strongly before when it felt too indy for them like @Reggie Dunlop with FFTF but weirdly he isn't on my ignore list....
> I wonder why...
> the most important is your own enjoyment folks and I the company does great it's also cool because they can have more money and do cooler stuffs that's all
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think it was Fyter Fest that I crapped on, and that was mostly the very cheesy buy-in show. As I recall I liked most of FFTF. Get your facts straight goddammit. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/NCRsZl9.png" border="0" alt="" title="" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> But yeah, that pre-show threw me into a bit of a panic, til I saw the rest of the show and then finally got what all the gaming and Fyre Fest references were. Duh. I’ll criticize when I think it’s warranted, and then I’ll move on, because as we’ve seen on numerous occasions here, there’s no point in belaboring the issue. I just haven’t seen a whole lot to be critical of lately. Is there still stuff they can improve on? Absolutely. But nobody can expect them to be 100% perfect right out of the gate. Even with their occasional misfires, I’m enjoying the product. Which is a LOT more than I’ve been able to say about WWE for many, many years.
> 
> The thing here is, if somebody doesn’t come around to your way of thinking after the first or second time you state it, they’re not going to come around. People will either agree, or they won’t. Say what you have to say, then shut the fuck up and move on; otherwise you’re just trolling for a reaction.
> 
> And yes, my ignore list is growing, too. Especially with people who have no grasp of the concept of brevity.
Click to expand...

Ironically a very long post. 

Also ironic that you think people should do things the way you think they should, at the same time as criticizing that they allegedly think people should do what they think. 

I’m pretty sure this is a discussion board. You discuss things here. Is there a point to discussion? If not, why a discussion board? 

And there absolutely is a point to discussion. And people absolutely do change their minds. And there absolutely is a point to criticism if you want to see something improve. Especially if it’s an art form you enjoy.

It’s cool you don’t mind stuff being inaccessible and keep watching it if it is bad. A lot of people aren’t like that, and that is fine too. I’d say most people are like that, which is why most wrestling fans stopped watching wrestling.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I really love Tony Schiavone, he's great and it's a super news that he will call some matches


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Seeing Sammy cut that promo felt good. For so long he's just felt like that annoying guy that likes pandas. Now I at least have some background to him and what drives him, and his match with Cody really is the most important in his career.

It is getting weird to try and separate The Elite from being wrestlers and being EVPs. I mean, in this promo alone you have guys like Tony and Sammy openly say that Cody is the Boss while talking about him wrestling....I don't know, it's just a weird line to keep crossing.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> The whole argument for being happy with 500,000 or 700,000 viewers, to me, is defeatist and kind of an admission that wrestling isn’t very good anymore.


No it's being a realist. Only someone completely out of touch with the world is expecting a brand new wrestling promotion to consistently do over a million views. Thing is wrestling isn't popular and hasn't been for a long time. WWE can get the numbers they get because of about 35 years of major spotlight. TNA numbers from the days of WWE getting closer to if not over 3s isn't a great measuring stick for what wrestling fans are left out there.


----------



## The Wood

There’s no reason AEW couldn’t get those numbers. No reason at all. 2 million people could very easily choose to watch a contained two hours of programming on a Wednesday. But they won’t. Not after the debut, anyway.


----------



## OldPsychology

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> The whole argument for being happy with 500,000 or 700,000 viewers, to me, is defeatist and kind of an admission that wrestling isn’t very good anymore.


There's a market of 10 million fans that want pro wrestling(storyline and character)

Instead they're catering to a niche market capped at 1.3-2 million people.

To the niche that is good numbers, to The Market value? horrible

They're never be competition to WWE by marketing to same niche audience WWE does, that Market WWE owns with NXT.

So either they're sharing numbers with NXT(500,000-800,000 viewers) or they're doing less

Either way by ignoring the market and choosing a niche market capped at 1.8 million viewers(probably less, lets see how WWE does during NFL season this only week one and it's 2.1 million)


What smart business rejects an Open Market of 10 potential viewers that WWE rejected, and chooses to go after a capped niche market that WWE realistically owns??


Why Bait and Switch?

Claims this is for the lapsed fan initially, that's the next real competition to WWE, the next WCW only to change direction and say they don't

That's basically admitting they don't wanna be the mainstream competition to WWE.

It's proven there are more than 5 million fans in the market who would watch live, so yes it's reasonable to expect triple the projected damage controlled ratings prediction.


----------



## Raye

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Arguing about numbers right now is so useless. We don't know what current, old, and new fans are watching AEW. TNT is going to get them huge exposure and new eyes, non-wrestling eyes at that. It'll give so many more people the opportunity to flip the channel and see a different presentation, different set from WWE. We can't possibly predict growth or decline over time because we have *ABSOLUTELY ZERO* idea of how the live television product is going to look like.


----------



## The Wood

RapShepard said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole argument for being happy with 500,000 or 700,000 viewers, to me, is defeatist and kind of an admission that wrestling isn’t very good anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's being a realist. Only someone completely out of touch with the world is expecting a brand new wrestling promotion to consistently do over a million views. Thing is wrestling isn't popular and hasn't been for a long time. WWE can get the numbers they get because of about 35 years of major spotlight. TNA numbers from the days of WWE getting closer to if not over 3s isn't a great measuring stick for what wrestling fans are left out there.
Click to expand...

What do you see things labeled as when they debut? “New!” “Hot!” “Revolutionary!” That marketing works. There’s no reason age works against them. If anything, it should help them. I don’t get where this idea that you need time to get things cooking comes from. Six weeks is the number you hear from guys like Raven and Kevin Sullivan. Six weeks and you can get anything over. Hey, just in time for Christmas to buy your kids the AEW action figures, stickerbook and for you to get an AEW PPV pass. 

A lot of people think of wrestling as “wrestling” too. It’s its own thing. That history of wrestling helps them without it having the stigma, hopefully, of a WWE or TNA. “The wrestling’s on!” “Hmm, I dunno, man. It’s not WWE with its 35 years of history and 7 hours of weekly content.” That’s not a conversation people are having.

Wrestling *isn’t* popular. That’s exactly the point. It’s still one of the most watched things on cable, even when it is ice-cold. Imagine what it could do if it were hot. Imagine what it could do if you promoted it seriously (the actual packages they are putting together achieve this). “Hey, I remember wrestling. That used to be cool. Let’s give this a try.” “Hey! This isn’t as stupid as WWE! This is kind of cool!” That is a conversation people *could* have. 

Wrestling made itself unpopular. It’s still got way more presence than it arguably should, and that highlights a market for something that doesn’t insult the viewer. But instead we have guys who fight with their hands in their pockets, who talk about rigging chairs in their feud, shoot Hadouken and bickering librarians. “Oh, this is like WWE but...stupider.” Tune out. 

The AEW guys, except for Chris Jericho, Dustin Rhodes and *maybe* Moxley are potentially about to be recognised by more people than have ever seen them before. That includes Omega and The Bucks. “You only get one chance to make a first impression” is a cliche for a reason.



Raye said:


> Arguing about numbers right now is so useless. We don't know what current, old, and new fans are watching AEW. TNT is going to get them huge exposure and new eyes, non-wrestling eyes at that. It'll give so many more people the opportunity to flip the channel and see a different presentation, different set from WWE. We can't possibly predict growth or decline over time because we have *ABSOLUTELY ZERO* idea of how the live television product is going to look like.


Well, that’s not true. We’ve seen their shows. We know their technical team. We also know their philosophy. And we can look at the data we do have. 46% of All Out customers also watched Double or Nothing. That means 54% of people didn’t. That’s...spooky. I’m sorry, it is just a bad sign for your second show.

A 20% drop in buys is not the sky falling on its own. But 42% of that smaller buyrate, let’s be generous and say 63k, is 29k. 29,000 repeat customers is *not* a good sign. 

It is irresponsible to not act on this data when you have it. If you have a concert and you sell 81k tickets, 10k of them VIP and your VIP section says “Yeah, yeah — it was awesome, we had a great time!” That’s good! When out of the 71k *over 60%* say, for whatever reason, “I won’t be back.” That is NOT good. That’s closer to 2/3 than 1/2. And we know this number. 

We don’t know what they will do on TV. We can guess and explain our reasoning. And we don’t know how that will affect Full Gear. But that will tell a story. But what we do know is that a lot of people aren’t watching wrestling when they used to be. And there’s a reason they’re not. We also know that this is a pretty hardcore audience, and they can’t justify it. These are things we *know*.

For the record, my guess for TV, given the promotion and stuff, is 1.2 for the hardcore audience getting the PPVs. I think they will be able to grab the floating fan that is aware that wrestling is on, when, and tunes in when there’s something big. 2 million. I’m tempted to push it up even more for people who don’t care about WWE but want to give wrestling a try. But I’m thinking 3.2 million for that first show. With all its promotion. Counting DVR. I think they will keep 40% of this with their current presentation, settling in to 1.28, which, hey — is eerily close to the 1.26 of hardcore fans that ordered All Out. 

That might be generous. But if I’m right, I’m right and you can all bow down later. 1.28 on TV and 64k on PPV as their sweet spot. And that will be their “at least they’re not quite TNA” spot. Conversely, my prediction for NXT is 1.6. 

If I’m right, can you please stop saying I’m out of touch with reality, don’t know shit, can’t predict the future, etc. If they smash it out of the park, I’ll call that what it is. If they swing right under, I’ll call that too. I can admit when I’m wrong. 

AEW: 3.2 first week, down to a 1.28 on the reg
NXT: 1.6


----------



## Natecore

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

One week closer to AEW on TNT, motherfuckers!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I remember sitting on my couch watching the last ever Nitro thinking wrestling is dead with only the WWF around. Immediately wrestling felt so...empty. 

I’m going to be so fucking hyped to see wrestling return to TNT!


----------



## shandcraig

Whats with so many threads all of the sudden getting shut down? I noticed a mod had an opinion on the topics which apparently is more valid than everyone else lol

I dont possibly see how AEW is cattering to a select audience? And this is my view but it looks like a proper wrestling promotion to cater to proper wrestling fans. If thats not 10 million well i dont know who else is watching. I curious us all om thos


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Seeing Sammy cut that promo felt good. For so long he's just felt like that annoying guy that likes pandas. Now I at least have some background to him and what drives him, and his match with Cody really is the most important in his career.
> 
> *It is getting weird to try and separate The Elite from being wrestlers and being EVPs. I mean, in this promo alone you have guys like Tony and Sammy openly say that Cody is the Boss while talking about him wrestling....I don't know, it's just a weird line to keep crossing.*


There’s been so much talk of it online - i guess they’re just leaning into it now.

‘Yes, i’m an evp - but wins and losses matter therefore i can’t direct the outcome’ seems to be the ‘company line’


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Whats with so many threads all of the sudden getting shut down? I noticed a mod had an opinion on the topics which apparently is more valid than everyone else lol


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2393662-aew-section-rules.html

Inform yourself.

Repetition, spam, WOW thirst, & non-news to promote circle-jerks away from the topic are always a no.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Obfuscation said:


> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2393662-aew-section-rules.html
> 
> Inform yourself.
> 
> Repetition, spam, WOW thirst, & non-news to promote circle-jerks away from the topic are always a no.


Someone's on a thread closing spree. Closed my 10 page thread for nothing.


----------



## The Wood

Natecore said:


> One week closer to AEW on TNT, motherfuckers!
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I remember sitting on my couch watching the last ever Nitro thinking wrestling is dead with only the WWF around. Immediately wrestling felt so...empty.
> 
> I’m going to be so fucking hyped to see wrestling return to TNT!


This type of energy is exactly the sort of thing that could be tapped into bringing people back. Lots of people have this nostalgia and that feeling of emptiness. Wrestling will be back on TNT! 



shandcraig said:


> I dont possibly see how AEW is cattering to a select audience? And this is my view but it looks like a proper wrestling promotion to cater to proper wrestling fans. If thats not 10 million well i dont know who else is watching. I curious us all om thos


Because there’s only a small number of people who don’t mind being slapped in the face with “This is fake, we’re all friends, but still invest emotion and give us money.” It’s actually more of a carny shtick than the old days, because it doesn’t give the mark the respect of being artfully conned.

What do you mean “proper wrestling promotion?” It’s got a lot of WWE tropes and has guys with hands in their pockets and librarians shooshing each other. Real wrestling fans stopped watching *because* of this shit. I don’t know how people see so many differences between this and WWE. Yes, Dustin/Cody was awesome. Yes, Moxley is motivated. Yes, they’re pushing Tye Dillinger. But this is on shows where you have The Dark Order vs. Best Friends, which was *atrocious*, and something WWE wouldn’t even dare put on. It was Impact Wrestling-level stuff. There are only so many people who would put themselves through that on even free TV. 

AEW needs to shit, shave and have a shower before TNT.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

why did so many threads on the main page get locked today???


----------



## OldPsychology

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Obfuscation said:


> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2393662-aew-section-rules.html
> 
> Inform yourself.
> 
> Repetition, spam, WOW thirst, & non-news to promote circle-jerks away from the topic are always a no.


Could you make a ratings thread?


----------



## The Wood

Updated predictions:

AEW: 3.2 tracking down to a 1.3

NXT: 1.6 tracking up to a 1.8

Let’s see how wrong I am, haha. Anyone else want to play? It’s free.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Someone's on a thread closing spree. Closed my 10 page thread for nothing.


Four pages for us with 25 posts per page. Nice try.

And go nuts, chief. https://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/



OldPsychology said:


> Could you make a ratings thread?


Possibly after the first AEW on TNT airs. Need to wait for it to actually have ratings first.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Obfuscation said:


> Four pages for us with 25 posts per page. Nice try.
> 
> And go nuts, chief. https://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly after the first AEW on TNT airs. Need to wait for it to actually have ratings first.


What rule would a speculative thread on ratings break? 

Or is any discussion of AEW from now until TV starts effectively banned?


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

They're trying to keep the forum streamlined. It gets too lax and you have 8 threads about the same thing. There will be a ratings thread when there are ratings, I'm sure. Not everything needs its own thread.


----------



## Death Rider

Right changing the subject cause I don't care about this ratings talk but I will say this. Some people have unrealistic expectations of how many people are interested In wrestling. 10 million people? It would be like in the uk having people pining for days of eastenders getting 20 million watching. Times have changed and the way people consume media has also changed.

Anyway on less boring shit, I liked sammy Guevara promo on road to TNT. Quite nice and gave him some depth. I do like unlike wwe there are numerous actual characters you can get invested in and I hope these kind of promos stay when they go to tv. I do like that they try to make all matches feel important. That is something I miss from wwe and hope they keep going. Wins and losses should matter kayfabe wise. Otherwise what is the point? 

Also glad they addressed the title match and said it can change as I was against them announcing jericho vs cody when jericho already has a title defence on tv.


----------



## validreasoning

Putting wrestling on TNT does not mean everyone will watch. We already saw something similar when World of sport was put back on ITV in the UK couple of years back and it was a disaster. ITV used to average 12 million viewers and 18 million for the first big daddy and haystacks match in 1980 (so about 1/3 of the UK population).

The final nitro on TNT drew about 2 million viewers but the show was averaging just over half that last couple of weeks prior to it's finale.



OldPsychology said:


> There's a market of 10 million fans that want pro wrestling(storyline and character)


That wants or is willing to watch a pro wrestling show weekly..there isn't. There was in late 1998 but as mentioned there was 70 million willing to watch Seinfeld then and about 8-10 million that watched Southpark.



> Instead they're catering to a niche market capped at 1.3-2 million people.


2 million is not a niche market on cable. It's more than MLB, UFC, NHL, NBA average across a season/year on cable. 



> To the niche that is good numbers, to The Market value? horrible


??



> They're never be competition to WWE by marketing to same niche audience WWE does, that Market WWE owns with NXT.


This is not 1995 where WWE are dependent on beating wcw in a ratings war. 

Define competition. If you are talking a situation where AEW is beating WWE in revenue that's not realistic right now. The network and ticket sales alone generate about $350 million annually for the company. Wrestlemania this year did a $17 million gate, about the same as the Wrestlemania 17, 18, 19 combined and then doubled.



> #####So either they're sharing numbers with NXT(500,000-800,000 viewers) or they're doing less##


So about an average UFC show on ESPN or round 2 Stanley cup NHL game on USA

Those are both sports with massive tv deals that networks are battling each other to acquire.

Going to be sharing with NXT regardless. UFC and Bellator shared with Smackdown



> Either way by ignoring the market and choosing a niche market capped at 1.8 million viewers(probably less, lets see how WWE does during NFL season this only week one and it's 2.1 million)
> Ignoring market.


Explain how they could acknowledge market.



> ##What smart business rejects an Open Market of 10 potential viewers that WWE rejected, and chooses to go after a capped niche market that WWE realistically owns??


Again there isn't 10 million potential viewers or anything close.

If this was 1993 you would be claiming that there is potentially 30 million viewers because that many watched SNME in 1987.




> Why Bait and Switch?
> 
> Claims this is for the lapsed fan initially, that's the next real competition to WWE, the next WCW only to change direction and say they don't
> 
> That's basically admitting they don't wanna be the mainstream competition to WWE.


That's what promoters do.

I assume you want WCW to return?

Which WCW though, the one that had dungeon of doom, monster trucks, the yetah, Brutus beefcake in mainevent of biggest show or the one that created a redhot angle and milked it for years or the one in 2000-01 that was drawing 1/3 houses to it's biggest shows?



> It's proven there are more than 5 million fans in the market who would watch live, so yes it's reasonable to expect triple the projected damage controlled ratings prediction.


Where? Dwayne Johnson as WWE champion during Wrestlemania 2013 season didn't average 5 million and that's with biggest movie star in Hollywood (and bringing title to movie premieres) as champion on TV each week and nearly 7 years ago when cable was in far more homes and far more people watched cable TV on average as shown.


The Wood said:


> Updated predictions:
> 
> AEW: 3.2 tracking down to a 1.3
> 
> NXT: 1.6 tracking up to a 1.8
> 
> Let’s see how wrong I am, haha. Anyone else want to play? It’s free.


Are those millions of viewers?

Based on the number on TNT number last week and comparing it to TNA debut episode and prevous weeks best of the debut will do about 1.3 million. NXT will probably debut at 1 million next week but 800,000 for October 2nd.

It's unlikely to trend up. Shows start hotter usually than they end up unless something catches fire like GOT or walking dead (which itself has saw gigantic fall from its peak).


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Death Rider said:


> Right changing the subject cause I don't care about this ratings talk but I will say this. Some people have unrealistic expectations of how many people are interested In wrestling. 10 million people? It would be like in the uk having people pining for days of eastenders getting 20 million watching. Times have changed and the way people consume media has also changed.
> 
> Anyway on less boring shit, I liked sammy Guevara promo on road to TNT. Quite nice and gave him some depth. I do like unlike wwe there are numerous actual characters you can get invested in and I hope these kind of promos stay when they go to tv. I do like that they try to make all matches feel important. That is something I miss from wwe and hope they keep going. Wins and losses should matter kayfabe wise. Otherwise what is the point?
> 
> Also glad they addressed the title match and said it can change as I was against them announcing jericho vs cody when jericho already has a title defence on tv.


No one is expecting 10 million to watch. It's just that there are over 10 million people out there that would have, at one point, called themselves a wrestling fan. It's a sad state of affairs, is all.

Good wrestling should be able to get a really good share of the cable audience. That's just the way it's always been. People are setting their standards really low because they are conditioned to think wrestling = bad. I don't know why this niche attitude is being embraced. You can at least _try_ and appeal to people who once gave it the time of day. I'd like to see some ballsy fucks who try and transform the appeal of cable. Wrestling helped build it, it should help slow down it's decline. Instead it's happy to stand back and watch and just accept that's the way things are.


----------



## Death Rider

Or maybe people are realistic and realise cable is dying. The world changes. People used to listen to radio in numbers, now a small number do. There is not 10 million people to appeal to. That is a number someone in this thread quoted. Is there laped fans? Yes but not 10 million. Also again the way people consume media has changed. Nearly everything I watch is online not on tv. There is going to be other like that too. Times change and so has the way media has been consumed. Some people will stick with the old methods but they slow die out. I mean I am shocked anyone in America buys PPVs when you have the network but some do.


----------



## The Wood

Yeah, in the millions of viewers. I can see there being a last minute surge to promote AEW and it actually working. I think by the time we hit Full Gear, they will be below 2 million viewers. I'm predicting 94k buys for Full Gear, which everyone in the camp will celebrate, but they will keep falling until they sit around 1.3 and the average PPV is around 64k buys. Slightly up from All Out and interest now. They get the hardcore audience and 200,000 more fans. 

NXT going up might seem unlikely, but I think it's appeal as solid, traditional wrestling helps it grow an originally "another WWE show" audience. I think the Wednesday Wars, as dramatic as that term is, does bring in a few additional people who stick around. 240,000 for NXT. I think they go up to about 1.84 million viewers by the end, which is not insane for a WWE property.



Death Rider said:


> Or maybe people are realistic and realise cable is dying. The world changes. People used to listen to radio in numbers, now a small number do. There is not 10 million people to appeal to. That is a number someone in this thread quoted. Is there laped fans? Yes but not 10 million. Also again the way people consume media has changed. Nearly everything I watch is online not on tv. There is going to be other like that too. Times change and so has the way media has been consumed. Some people will stick with the old methods but they slow die out. I mean I am shocked anyone in America buys PPVs when you have the network but some do.


No, there were literally like 10 million lapsed fans, lol. I mean, surely some have died in the last 20 years. Sad. But a lot of them were kids, teenagers or in their 20's 20 years ago, and are now in their 20's-40's. Some of them are still in the coveted demographic. They're just lapsed. Can you get them back? I'm not sure. A lot of them are probably embarrassed they ever watched. A lot of them may have loved wrestling and then gotten their heartbroken when it turned shit. But the people exist. 

Cable is declining, but it's not dead yet. TNT was still in 89 million homes as of 2018. It's probably been cut some more, but people still have it. Someone was saying that 40% of his co-workers at his new job have it. People have cable. They pay for cable. Is media consumption changing? Yes, absolutely. That doesn't mean you throw the baby out with the bathwater. That's like when Vince jumped everything off PPV. Lol, PPV isn't dead. It's a changing game, but right now just shrugging and going "Oh well, cable is dying" and not trying to make as much money as possible is just...gah, it's so frustrating. 

They're probably going to air AEW on B/R Live too. Hopefully they load it up after the Nielsen period has stopped. But guess what? They are _still_ going to be watched primarily on cable. Traditional PPV and B/R Live ordering was basically split. The whole "cable is dying" point ignores that most of the properties that people are interested in are available on OTT services with a click. It _is_ a content issue. I like The Simpsons, so I'm not going to keep cable for reruns when I can pay $10 for unlimited access via Disney+. At some point, cable will become an app and become integrated with a lot of our streaming apps, but it's not about to suddenly disappear, nor are people disappearing.

USA Network and TNT have already started the move. At some point, TNT and B/R Live and whatever their other streaming companies are will probably end up under some big Turner umbrella and be available through your TV and phone together. Most have already started that move. Disney will continue to acquire properties. NBC Universal will eventually move Raw, live, to their upcoming app. That will be the next big money deal Vince McMahon signs, probably at the end of this USA Network cycle. "Live watching" is still a thing and becoming more important to social media networks. "Watch parties" can be done globally now. Just wait for AEW to put up a link suggesting you invite friends to an AEW on TNT Live Watch Party. But that doesn't mean you stop fucking trying on cable while those moves are being made. And it doesn't mean you can't lure a lot of people with cable -- the literal millions upon millions -- to watch something they enjoy watching live live. 

In fact, it's imperative to AEW to do that, to prove that they are valuable as live programming, which makes them valuable to advertisers. The more they are watched live, the more they are going to be able to ask from advertisers. And it's beneficial to advertisers that mediums that preserve advertising -- which a lot of apps are doing more and more of, if you've noticed -- are protected. 

But this idea that less people are into wrestling because of the media changes is just not true. I mean, even anecdotally -- I stopped watching wrestling because it got boring. They have a much smaller _share_ of the audience out there, which is the frustrating thing. Sure, there are more options (which could mean some sort of snap-back at some point, which would be an interesting death rattle for cable and audience shares which could be exciting), but it comes down to people preferring to watch pregnant teenagers cry than wrestling because of what wrestling has done to itself.

You are not going to get Attitude era numbers ever again. But you can get several million people in. They pop in when there is something they want to see. 4.5 million people tuned in for the Raw 25th show, which was not that long ago. Is it the 6.0 that tuned in for Raw 1000? No, but it's still a lot of people that decided that...eh, wrestling is pretty shit and tuned back out. 

The last Mania they put on PPV got over 1 million buys. We're coming up to 7 years on that, but these delivery mechanisms are far from dead and useless.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

We really need a ratings thread to get all this BS out of here


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

This is honestly general AEW talk though for the time being. It's people discussing that side of things, so its fine. I don't care a lick myself, but what they're doing isn't anything wrong. Making posts to moan about it is far less productive and just glad nobody is taking that personally. So, just continue to discuss what you want regarding AEW and let others do the same.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Fair enough

Edit: in the spirit of this I’ll contribute

AEW will draw 1.2m on average i recon and it will be seen as a wild success internally by TNT and AEW.

What is more important anyway is breaking the international market - getting deals in UK, Canada, India, Aussie, Japan and more - all of which has no ratings people can discuss easily - so I always find it a weird discussion.

Not to mention streaming, youtube, socials and all the rest making up significant numbers and other revenue streams.

Final prediction: AEW is here to stay even with a lower tv rating


----------



## sim8

Any idea when the UK TV announcement is coming?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Switching to topics that actually matter, I greatly enjoyed this week's Road to TNT. Sammy Guevara came off very well and established who he is, what are his motives, and how his current mindset came to be. I still think the Cody/Sammy match is pretty much a one-sided affair but they do establish in the back of the viewer's mind that a loss by Cody here can change the Full Gear AEW title match and its implications. I also liked the sitdown interview with Schivonne and Cody. Felt very personable and clear in where Cody's mind is in terms of being an EVP and wrestler. It could be very well possible that Sammy gets an upset win if Cody isn't focused.

Can't wait for the TNT show! Should be great!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



WINNING said:


> Switching to topics that actually matter, I greatly enjoyed this week's Road to TNT. Sammy Guevara came off very well and established who he is, what are his motives, and how his current mindset came to be. I still think the Cody/Sammy match is pretty much a one-sided affair but they do establish in the back of the viewer's mind that a loss by Cody here can change the Full Gear AEW title match and its implications. I also liked the sitdown interview with Schivonne and Cody. Felt very personable and clear in where Cody's mind is in terms of being an EVP and wrestler. It could be very well possible that Sammy gets an upset win if Cody isn't focused.
> 
> Can't wait for the TNT show! Should be great!


The Sammy / Cody match is a little bit of a catch-22

You need a solid 10min to 15min opener, but you also need to establish Sammy in that time, which isn’t easy

I’m not sure they should go to a 30min match first time out. Not sure Sammy wins either at this point


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Wood said:


> What do you see things labeled as when they debut? “New!” “Hot!” “Revolutionary!” That marketing works. There’s no reason age works against them. If anything, it should help them. I don’t get where this idea that you need time to get things cooking comes from. Six weeks is the number you hear from guys like Raven and Kevin Sullivan. Six weeks and you can get anything over. Hey, just in time for Christmas to buy your kids the AEW action figures, stickerbook and for you to get an AEW PPV pass.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people think of wrestling as “wrestling” too. It’s its own thing. That history of wrestling helps them without it having the stigma, hopefully, of a WWE or TNA. “The wrestling’s on!” “Hmm, I dunno, man. It’s not WWE with its 35 years of history and 7 hours of weekly content.” That’s not a conversation people are having.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling *isn’t* popular. That’s exactly the point. It’s still one of the most watched things on cable, even when it is ice-cold. Imagine what it could do if it were hot. Imagine what it could do if you promoted it seriously (the actual packages they are putting together achieve this). “Hey, I remember wrestling. That used to be cool. Let’s give this a try.” “Hey! This isn’t as stupid as WWE! This is kind of cool!” That is a conversation people *could* have.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling made itself unpopular. It’s still got way more presence than it arguably should, and that highlights a market for something that doesn’t insult the viewer. But instead we have guys who fight with their hands in their pockets, who talk about rigging chairs in their feud, shoot Hadouken and bickering librarians. “Oh, this is like WWE but...stupider.” Tune out.
> 
> 
> 
> The AEW guys, except for Chris Jericho, Dustin Rhodes and *maybe* Moxley are potentially about to be recognised by more people than have ever seen them before. That includes Omega and The Bucks. “You only get one chance to make a first impression” is a cliche for a reason.


If wrestling made itself uncool then it must've did that 18 years ago. Wrestling ratings have spent more time dropping since 2001 than they have rising. Which to me indicates it's less about the quality of the shows and more about folk by and large have slowly, but surely stopped caring about pro wrestling. I do think they can get good enough ratings to justify staying on TNT. But I don't think them or WWE is about to produce the type of show that makes truly lapsed fans return or better yet creates a ton of new fans.


----------



## validreasoning

RapShepard said:


> If wrestling made itself uncool then it must've did that 18 years ago. Wrestling ratings have spent more time dropping since 2001 than they have rising. Which to me indicates it's less about the quality of the shows and more about folk by and large have slowly, but surely stopped caring about pro wrestling. I do think they can get good enough ratings to justify staying on TNT. But I don't think them or WWE is about to produce the type of show that makes truly lapsed fans return or better yet creates a ton of new fans.


Jim Cornette put it best. When you boil food at highest setting (Monday night war) eventually if you boil it for long enough it burns.

The audience in this case is the food and WCW and WWF burnt out the audience with their insane overuse of hotshotting. Goldberg losing streak and Austin heel turn aligning with Vince saw millions of viewers say 'fuck it not watching this shit ever again' and they didn't or never will.

Its funny reading this forum or twitter you would think nitro and raw were Emmy award winning shows back in the late 90s. Truth is both had super hot angles (nwo vs Sting and Vince vs Austin) but majority of the other content during that period hasn't aged well at all. Nobody is convincing me they can sit down and watch hours upon hours of Val Venis, Steve Blackman, mideon, bossman, Chyna matches in 2019.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I really liked that they brought up Cody getting a title shot and him being a EVP is a point of contention. It was the elephant in the room and ignoring it would be dumb.


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> We really need a ratings thread to get all this BS out of here


This


----------



## shandcraig

I personally disagree but all to ones own. Yes those angles blew it through the roof but the rest was very liked. People loved many characters ,cruiser weights, val, china ect. Way it was done it worked then. So i could easily re watch that era. Would it work now? No to many pussies


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure what they're doing with the Road To TNT episodes. They've both been incredibly underwhelming. They've featured some of their most boring and bland characters (the women, Sammy Guevara, Cody, etc) instead of their actual stars (we all know who they are by now.) Does anyone feel any sort of hype watching these episodes? I didn't think so.

They've got less than 3 weeks. Hopefully we see some promos from people who can actually cut them in the coming episodes. With WWE shitting all over themselves in terms of viewership, it's imperative to maximize viewership for the TNT debut. I think they do over 1 million easy, but imagine if they create enough hype over the next 3 weeks to push that to 1.8-1.9 million. RAW could very easily be in that range by then, and all of a sudden, the new company does similar viewership to the company that has been a monopoly for so long _on their first episode_.


----------



## shandcraig

So before a weekly show a promotion shouldn't promote its roster so people can be familiar? Hmmmmm


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

You promote your biggest stars and draws. No one is sitting there watching Sammy's or Cody's bland promos thinking to themselves, "I need to tune in on October 2nd." Literally not one single person on the planet.

Do what UFC does with their Embedded episodes. Feature everyone, or almost everyone, but mainly focus on your top stars.


----------



## Aedubya

Who is the current backstage interviewer the past few ppvs?

Not Alicia Atout


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Jim Cornette put it best. When you boil food at highest setting (Monday night war) eventually if you boil it for long enough it burns.
> 
> The audience in this case is the food and WCW and WWF burnt out the audience with their insane overuse of hotshotting. Goldberg losing streak and Austin heel turn aligning with Vince saw millions of viewers say 'fuck it not watching this shit ever again' and they didn't or never will.
> 
> Its funny reading this forum or twitter you would think nitro and raw were Emmy award winning shows back in the late 90s. Truth is both had super hot angles (nwo vs Sting and Vince vs Austin) but majority of the other content during that period hasn't aged well at all. Nobody is convincing me they can sit down and watch hours upon hours of Val Venis, Steve Blackman, mideon, bossman, Chyna matches in 2019.


Exactly the majority of those fans then are simply just not into wrestling anymore. Lol those shows did have a lot of shit I don't remember watching. But I'll chalk it up to since you could flip to other wrestling folk missed some of the shit parts.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> You promote your biggest stars and draws. No one is sitting there watching Sammy's or Cody's bland promos thinking to themselves, "I need to tune in on October 2nd." Literally not one single person on the planet.
> 
> Do what UFC does with their Embedded episodes. Feature everyone, or almost everyone, but mainly focus on your top stars.


I half agree with you, you certainly want to get your big stars promoted (which Cody is one like it or not). But it's also wise to give lesser known folk like Sammy Guevera some time too. Darby Allin is proof enough that they can get folk buzzing for someone simply off their high quality video packages. For fans already tuned in that video probably did a lot more to help Sammy then it would've helped say MJF who folk are already sold on.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Its funny reading this forum or twitter you would think nitro and raw were Emmy award winning shows back in the late 90s. Truth is both had super hot angles (nwo vs Sting and Vince vs Austin) but majority of the other content during that period hasn't aged well at all. Nobody is convincing me they can sit down and watch hours upon hours of Val Venis, Steve Blackman, mideon, bossman, Chyna matches in 2019.


This is true. The main event scene, and the star power of your main eventers, is all that matters. It always has, and always will. This is why I don't pay much attention to AEW's low/midcard or the criticisms of it. Don't get me wrong, the lower and middle part of their card is absolutely horrendous - Darby Allen, Jimmy Havoc, Jungle Boy, Orange Cassidy, Marko Stunt the Librarians, etc - are all garbage. If they can create hot angles for guys like Moxley, Jericho, and MJF, this will easily top anything the WWE can do, since the WWE don't push any of their actually charismatic talent like they did during the Attitude Era.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> I half agree with you, you certainly want to get your big stars promoted (which Cody is one like it or not). But it's also wise to give lesser known folk like Sammy Guevera some time too. Darby Allin is proof enough that they can get folk buzzing for someone simply off their high quality video packages. For fans already tuned in that video probably did a lot more to help Sammy then it would've helped say MJF who folk are already sold on.


What actual buzz did Allin have around him? It was mostly just a dozen people on this forum, and maybe a few on reddit, who were buzzing about him.

Cody is booked as one of their top stars, sure, but he isn't going to get anyone to tune in solely for him.

As I said, it's fine if you want to introduce most of your roster, but the guys they've featured so far aren't going to draw anyone in to watch the show. Either give the low/midcard guys less time, or make the episodes longer so that you can fit in your actual draws.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> What actual buzz did Allin have around him? It was mostly just a dozen people on this forum, and maybe a few on reddit, who were buzzing about him.
> 
> Cody is booked as one of their top stars, sure, but he isn't going to get anyone to tune in solely for him.
> 
> As I said, it's fine if you want to introduce most of your roster, but the guys they've featured so far aren't going to draw anyone in to watch the show. Either give the low/midcard guys less time, or make the episodes longer so that you can fit in your actual draws.


The opinions of this forum are just as valid as anyone watching, or you wouldn't even post here. Darby is already winning people over and making old people who insist on "Muh Wrasslin' status quo" seethe, and thats a good thing.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> The opinions of this forum are just as valid as anyone watching, or you wouldn't even post here. Darby is already winning people over and making old people who insist on "Muh Wrasslin' status quo" seethe, and thats a good thing.


The opinions of this forum are insignificant. The only opinions that will matter starting October 2nd will be those of the wider casual audience. They will be the ones who will determine whether AEW will be a success or not.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> *The opinions of this forum are insignificant.* The only opinions that will matter starting October 2nd will be those of the wider casual audience. They will be the ones who will determine whether AEW will be a success or not.


So stop talking like you know everything….


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> So stop talking like you know everything….


I haven't posted any opinions. Only facts.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> What actual buzz did Allin have around him? It was mostly just a dozen people on this forum, and maybe a few on reddit, who were buzzing about him.
> 
> 
> 
> Cody is booked as one of their top stars, sure, but he isn't going to get anyone to tune in solely for him.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, it's fine if you want to introduce most of your roster, but the guys they've featured so far aren't going to draw anyone in to watch the show. Either give the low/midcard guys less time, or make the episodes longer so that you can fit in your actual draws.


But the thing is he went from having no hype to people that were going to watch actually being excited for him. You can dismiss it as forum folk, but thats their core audience right now. Putting him over so well on the Road to FyterFest video translated to people being super into him in the arena.

If you can get some lesser known guys over with your core audience before TV why wouldn't you do that. Now when folk who aren't as hardcore as us tune in they have no choice, but assume "this Darby Allin kid must be a big deal the crowd is certainly into him". Does that mean everyone will like him and he'll be the next mega star no. But it's certainly better than putting out a bunch of lower midcard and midcard talent that even your core fans don't really know. 

And that's still not to say you don't feature your big stars. Because you certainly need to give the Moxley's of the world time to build their stuff, not denying that. But going into TV why not sell folk on wrestlers they didn't even know they might be interested in?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I really liked that they brought up Cody getting a title shot and him being a EVP is a point of contention. It was the elephant in the room and ignoring it would be dumb.


I know it's not something you can really avoid.

For me it's just....I don't know. Like, I don't want there to be a promo one day on TV where someone shoots on Cody and calls him "Boss" or something. It's just highlighting "hey, this is fake and you're one of the guys who runs what happens here."

For me it just takes me out of the universe I want the show to create. On BTE where it's a cute little segment poking fun at something is fine. But I just don't want to hear much of it on the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I don’t think it should be overlooked how many peeps AEW are giving a better life.

Guys who would not fit WWE’s mould


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172156409963851776


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Use the ignore list folks.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> I haven't posted any opinions. Only facts.


That was literally the worst stance you could have taken...fpalm You had one job.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Speaking of the Dark Order, I think they're not getting over because their gimmick is being portrayed as totally serious while looking super ridiculous.

For the record I like TDO but I don't think modern audiences will buy a straight faced version of what they're doing, you gotta tweak that gimmick a bit

EDIT: LOLOLOL is that guy actually arguing AGAINST building up the roster? Why is anyone responding to that shit


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Speaking of the Dark Order, I think they're not getting over because their gimmick is being portrayed as totally serious while looking super ridiculous.
> 
> For the record I like TDO but I don't think modern audiences will buy a straight faced version of what they're doing, you gotta tweak that gimmick a bit
> 
> EDIT: LOLOLOL is that guy actually arguing AGAINST building up the roster? Why is anyone responding to that shit


I think Dark Order would be better as faces that could embrace the goofiness and campiness of their looks and gimmicks, similar to Jungle Express.

As heels they need to be somewhat intimidating for what they're going for, and they're just not. The biggest problem with the built to their All Out match is that the Best Friends never took them seriously, and neither did the audience.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Again, stop taking the bait.

I'll repeat again, they need to get the ball rolling on this Tag Team Title tournament. We need more information and focus. I thought the Road To this week would highlight that. Don't get me wrong, I liked the Guevara highlight and Cody interview but I was waiting to see the announcement of teams and the first-round bracket. If they want this thing to be very important and crucial for AEW on TNT moving forward, then they need to start advancing that event.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> But the thing is he went from having no hype to people that were going to watch actually being excited for him. You can dismiss it as forum folk, but thats their core audience right now. Putting him over so well on the Road to FyterFest video translated to people being super into him in the arena.
> 
> If you can get some lesser known guys over with your core audience before TV why wouldn't you do that. Now when folk who aren't as hardcore as us tune in they have no choice, but assume "this Darby Allin kid must be a big deal the crowd is certainly into him". Does that mean everyone will like him and he'll be the next mega star no. But it's certainly better than putting out a bunch of lower midcard and midcard talent that even your core fans don't really know.
> 
> And that's still not to say you don't feature you're big stars. Because you certainly need to give the Moxley's of the world time to build their stuff, not denying that. But going into TV why not sell folk on wrestlers they didn't even know they might be interested in?


These guys are already known to the core audience who've watched every AEW event. What they should be doing now is trying to generate hype and focus on bringing in new viewers. You're not going to do that by giving all of this time to Sammy Guevara.

Give these guys _some_ time on the Road To TNT, but with 3 weeks before your big debut, you need to rely mostly on your top attractions.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> I think Dark Order would be better as faces that could embrace the goofiness and campiness of their looks and gimmicks, similar to Jungle Express.
> 
> As heels they need to be somewhat intimidating for what they're going for, and they're just not. The biggest problem with the built to their All Out match is that the Best Friends never took them seriously, and neither did the audience.


I think they'd be helped by actually doing something dark and cultish, which will make more sense on TV. Maybe once they're out of the tag tournament they can kidnap Marko Stunt brainwasg him into being a creeper. Then boom LuchaSaurus and Jungle Boy have to go save him. That's a nice secondary tag feud.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> These guys are already known to the core audience who've watched every AEW event. What they should be doing now is trying to generate hype and focus on bringing in new viewers. You're not going to do that by giving all of this time to Sammy Guevara.
> 
> 
> 
> Give these guys _some_ time on the Road To TNT, but with 3 weeks before your big debut, you need to rely mostly on your top attractions.


Except a lot of guys actually aren't well known with the core audience. Which is why I brought up the Darby situation. Of course some knew him, but you go back to those threads and a lot didn't. 

As far as the top attractions agree you use them. Though I honestly think it'd be smarter to try and send them to some morning shows and get them on some of the sports debate shows versus the YouTube stuff. Maybe even send Kenny to go sit and talk with some of the bigger games journalist that do podcasts and stuff.


----------



## Death Rider

If the opinions of this forum are insignificant then so are yours aewmoxley. Got him on ignore but can see his quoted posts.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Speaking of the Dark Order, I think they're not getting over because their gimmick is being portrayed as totally serious while looking super ridiculous.





TD Stinger said:


> I think Dark Order would be better as faces that could embrace the goofiness and campiness of their looks and gimmicks, similar to Jungle Express.


I really like the Dark Order gimmick; it's the actual performers that don't really do anything for me. The team is...a small-ish guy and a fat guy. They're not intimidating at all; it's like their opponents are fighting the gimmick itself rather than actual competitors, if that makes any sense. Stick that gimmick on two big bastards and it would be over like rover.


----------



## shandcraig

Some people in here seem to expect AEW and ebrryone on the roster should all of the sudden be main stream. Chill, no company was a success over night. Its going to take time to develop engaging stories, wrestlers to get over, the brand to get over the fans to get over.

Instead everyone's posing their fucking minds over numbers. Who cares if its 500k or 2 million. Either way its a start and its a path to grow on


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Did AEW ditch the 20 second count? I don't remember them using it in All Out and they were teasing the 10 second count out in one of the matches. I guess it was Cody/Spears.


----------



## headstar

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Jim Cornette put it best. When you boil food at highest setting (Monday night war) eventually if you boil it for long enough it burns.
> 
> The audience in this case is the food and WCW and WWF burnt out the audience with their insane overuse of hotshotting. Goldberg losing streak and Austin heel turn aligning with Vince saw millions of viewers say 'fuck it not watching this shit ever again' and they didn't or never will.
> 
> Its funny reading this forum or twitter you would think nitro and raw were Emmy award winning shows back in the late 90s. Truth is both had super hot angles (nwo vs Sting and Vince vs Austin) but majority of the other content during that period hasn't aged well at all. Nobody is convincing me they can sit down and watch hours upon hours of Val Venis, Steve Blackman, mideon, bossman, Chyna matches in 2019.


People tuned in to watch the bigger than life wrestlers and stories. Something wrestling doesn't have anymore. The casuals don't give a shit about "5 star" fake matches.

Vanilla midgets were/are seen as a joke by the general public:





There's a reason why WWE have lost most of their TV audience. There's a reason why WWE continue to rely on old Attitude/Ruthless Aggression era guys to sell tickets and pop a rating. 


RapShepard said:


> *If wrestling made itself uncool then it must've did that 18 years ago. Wrestling ratings have spent more time dropping since 2001 than they have rising. Which to me indicates it's less about the quality of the shows and more about folk by and large have slowly, but surely stopped caring about pro wrestling. *I do think they can get good enough ratings to justify staying on TNT. But I don't think them or WWE is about to produce the type of show that makes truly lapsed fans return or better yet creates a ton of new fans.


WWE was still getting several million viewers (maintained 3.X-4.X ratings throughout) when guys like Cena, HHH, Undertaker, HBK, Edge, Batista, JBL, etc were on top. They all got replaced with vanilla midgets and PC feminist lady wrestlers. Now their average rating is a 1.X. If people stopped caring, it's because today's WWE roster has no entertainment value.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

Random question: could you ever see Darby Allin as AEW World Champion? 

Allin’s gotten a lot of comparisons to Jeff Hardy who was a 3x World Champion. High-flying dare devils with a great in-ring charisma/presence. 

Biggest difference although both aren’t built very big and muscular, Hardy at least had solid height at 6’1”. I believe Darby Allin is around 5’8”. Would that be a factor that prevents him from winning the big one?


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Random question: could you ever see Darby Allin as AEW World Champion?
> 
> Allin’s gotten a lot of comparisons to Jeff Hardy who was a 3x World Champion. High-flying dare devils with a great in-ring charisma/presence.
> 
> Biggest difference although both aren’t built very big and muscular, Hardy at least had solid height at 6’1”. I believe Darby Allin is around 5’8”. Would that be a factor that prevents him from winning the big one?


no , because not everyone could and should be champ. just because he is talented and great doesn't mean he can be champ. in fact having great talents not being champ is a sign of prestige for that title , only the top top guys like Jericho, mox , omega , Cody should be champ and later they can add folks like hangman or mjf/warlord; 
however, I am not going to stand there like I have the ultimate truth unlike some goofs here, maybe Allin can be champion and draw like a son of a bitch. his gimmick is out of this world , great fucking characters, the only thing against him is his size


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



shandcraig said:


> Instead everyone's losing their fucking minds over numbers. Who cares if its 500k or 2 million. Either way its a start and its a path to grow on


Nobody seemed to have a problem talking numbers after DoN crushed expectations with PPV buys, when they sell out a show the first hour tickets are available, or wgen folk were speculating that All Out would do better buys than DoN. So why now is numbers talk and speculation an issue?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Nobody seemed to have a problem talking numbers after DoN crushed expectations with PPV buys, when they sell out a show the first hour tickets are available, or wgen* folk were speculating that All Out would do better buys than DoN.* So why now is numbers talk and speculation an issue?


All Out still might do better than DON if you look at the last reports.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> no , because not everyone could and should be champ. just because he is talented and great doesn't mean he can be champ. in fact having great talents not being champ is a sign of prestige for that title , only the top top guys like Jericho, mox , omega , Cody should be champ and later they can add folks like hangman or mjf/warlord;
> however, I am not going to stand there like I have the ultimate truth unlike some goofs here, maybe Allin can be champion and draw like a son of a bitch. his gimmick is out of this world , great fucking characters, the only thing against him is his size


Agreed - he is amazing - but does not scream ‘champ’

Then again, with 5 solid years under his belt, we might all be screaming for it.

But definitely not in the near future.

Perfect for a mid-card title


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> All Out still might do better than DON if you look at the last reports.


Haven't seen any reports, since it came out Meltzer didn't have credible info on the Fite.TV buys. Has more came out since then?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> All Out still might do better than DON if you look at the last reports.


Literally every report has All Out doing worse than DON, and we know that same day/next day interest was lower as well.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Nobody seemed to have a problem talking numbers after DoN crushed expectations with PPV buys, when they sell out a show the first hour tickets are available, or wgen folk were speculating that All Out would do better buys than DoN. So why now is numbers talk and speculation an issue?


The other part is that this thing could very well die on the vine.

Me and @The Wood do not see eye to eye on wrestling philosophy, but he is correct in that a decrease is a bad and somewhat alarming thing

Tony Khan has already noted they lost money on FFTF and Fyter Fest, he even eludes to it being a big loss.

If those things keep up, t some point someone may pull the plug.

It just happened to that football league

Personally I think they will be fine at the end, but there are concerns that need to be addressed, and they don't have the roster right now to overcome it, but we shall see, that is all we can do.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Bosnian21 said:


> Random question: could you ever see Darby Allin as AEW World Champion?
> 
> Allin’s gotten a lot of comparisons to Jeff Hardy who was a 3x World Champion. High-flying dare devils with a great in-ring charisma/presence.
> 
> Biggest difference although both aren’t built very big and muscular, Hardy at least had solid height at 6’1”. I believe Darby Allin is around 5’8”. Would that be a factor that prevents him from winning the big one?


If he can be champ, Colin Delaney should beat Brock Lesnar.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Nobody seemed to have a problem talking numbers after DoN crushed expectations with PPV buys, when they sell out a show the first hour tickets are available, or wgen folk were speculating that All Out would do better buys than DoN. So why now is numbers talk and speculation an issue?


numbers talk isn't a problem , you and I both discussed numbers before, the problem isn't number but the attitude of certain obnoxious annoying guys who just seem to have no sense of measure or discussing cordially. 
the numbers tho I will say are used by everyone and their mom to fit their own narratives, while its not a problem in itself, those narratives ends up colliding and you end up with conversation that are just dreadful, walls of text of everyone giving themselves blowjobs and being self made experts. 
while it is not against any rule in itself, saying that it's stupid isn't forbidden either.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Haven't seen any reports, since it came out Meltzer didn't have credible info on the Fite.TV buys. Has more came out since then?


Not really and we will probably never know the total buys for All Out (and for DON) too because fitetv will never give the exact number of buys.

But we do know that although the buys on PPV is 28.000 (was 35.000 for DON), All Out did better than DON FiteTV, B/R live and ITV but they will never give the numbers.



AEWMoxley said:


> Literally every report has All Out doing worse than DON, and we know that same day/next day interest was lower as well.


I'm sorry but FiteTV said that All Out had more buys than DON, B/R Live and ITV buys are also up.

It's only the PPV buys who are down


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I'm sorry but FiteTV said that All Out had more buys than DON, B/R Live and ITV buys are also up.
> 
> It's only the PPV buys who are down


 meltzer fucked up on the Fite tv one and actually made it sound like all metrics were down on the observer radio..then two minutes later explains that itv and br live were up...but "all metrics are down" and then Fite tv publicly contested his statement on the Fite tv numbers being lower. 
but apparently Fite tv works for new now from what I heard lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I'm sorry but FiteTV said that All Out had more buys than DON, B/R Live and ITV buys are also up.
> 
> It's only the PPV buys who are down


That's a cute little dream there, but literally every single report has stated that total All Out buys were lower.

And just so we don't rely on the narrative of any individual poster of why they were down, and so that we are all on the same page, let's take AEW's word on why PPV buys were down, since they've got all the data and analytics at their disposal:



> Meltzer stated that the feeling within AEW internally was that losing the Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley match at the last minute did some damage to the overall pay-per-view business, as that was a key marquee match-up for the event. Moxley suffered a staff infection shortly beforehand and was forced to withdraw from the card. Instead, Omega faced PAC.


https://411mania.com/wrestling/update-projected-aew-all-out-ppv-numbers/


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Give these guys _some_ time on the Road To TNT, but with 3 weeks before your big debut, you need to rely mostly on your top attractions.


That's WWE talk right there. Guess where you go now.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> That's WWE talk right there. Guess where you go now.


But WWE doesn't rely on their top talent. They rely on geeks like Rollins, who has been pushing viewers away from their product for years. WWE has gone out of their way to minimize their best guys.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> The other part is that this thing could very well die on the vine.
> 
> Me and @The Wood do not see eye to eye on wrestling philosophy, but he is correct in that a decrease is a bad and somewhat alarming thing
> 
> Tony Khan has already noted they lost money on FFTF and Fyter Fest, he even eludes to it being a big loss.
> 
> If those things keep up, t some point someone may pull the plug.
> 
> It just happened to that football league
> 
> Personally I think they will be fine at the end, but there are concerns that need to be addressed, and they don't have the roster right now to overcome it, but we shall see, that is all we can do.


Yeah I did hear about FyterFest and FFTF being a loss. But I definitely see the point of the decreases should be taken serious as that shouldn't become a trend. The sell outs but hella secondary tickets being available is also an interesting story.


patpat said:


> numbers talk isn't a problem , you and I both discussed numbers before, the problem isn't number but the attitude of certain obnoxious annoying guys who just seem to have no sense of measure or discussing cordially.
> the numbers tho I will say are used by everyone and their mom to fit their own narratives, while its not a problem in itself, those narratives ends up colliding and you end up with conversation that are just dreadful, walls of text of everyone giving themselves blowjobs and being self made experts.
> while it is not against any rule in itself, saying that it's stupid isn't forbidden either.


Oh people definitely love to twist numbers to their advantage and dismiss them when it's not in line with them. Hell its the besy thing about numbers lol.


rbl85 said:


> Not really and we will probably never know the total buys for All Out (and for DON) too because fitetv will never give the exact number of buys.
> 
> But we do know that although the buys on PPV is 28.000 (was 35.000 for DON), All Out did better than DON FiteTV, B/R live and ITV but they will never give the numbers.


Now I just took Meltzer's worf as gospel because as far as MMA nobody disputes his UFC buyrates and UFC is a private company just like AEW.


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> Who is the current backstage interviewer the past few ppvs?
> 
> Not Alicia Atout


Anyone?


----------



## shandcraig

I haven't said a word of numbers but i see what you're getting at


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah I did hear about FyterFest and FFTF being a loss. But I definitely see the point of the decreases should be taken serious as that shouldn't become a trend. The sell outs but hella secondary tickets being available is also an interesting story. Oh people definitely love to twist numbers to their advantage and dismiss them when it's not in line with them. Hell its the besy thing about numbers lol. Now I just took Meltzer's worf as gospel because as far as MMA nobody disputes his UFC buyrates and UFC is a private company just like AEW.


rectification Tony Khan said fêter fest and fight for the fallen were loss because they were free shows in the us, that's a significant hit but they had to do it to keep the fanbase happy and not just take too much from them. he said its a necessary sacrifice ( to build sympathy I guess and to be fair they had to do that ). 
 Meltzer's I won't go out and say isn't legit, but he does makes mistakes, sometimes he does have the right infos but will just totally confuse the hell out of everyone because he can't make one straight sentence ( I listen to the observer radio and its a suffering bro). 
for example the pac situation, he had the right infos but his verbiage and all of that confused everyone, here for example there was a confusion. "all metrics are down" --> "but itv and br live are up" ?? and then after he says its a mixed bag. 
meltzer is legit but sometimes his expression is off, or sometimes he will just put his wishful thinking into his legitimate news ( the overall NJPW/aew case). 
but sometimes he factually makes mistakes like with Fite tv recently and got corrected by Fite and multiple legit sites like 411mania ( the ones who broke the tnt deal news first). 
don't take his words as gospel but most of the time meltzer does have the legitimate news.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> The other part is that this thing could very well die on the vine.
> 
> Me and @The Wood do not see eye to eye on wrestling philosophy, but he is correct in that a decrease is a bad and somewhat alarming thing
> 
> Tony Khan has already noted they lost money on FFTF and Fyter Fest, he even eludes to it being a big loss.
> 
> If those things keep up, t some point someone may pull the plug.
> 
> It just happened to that football league
> 
> Personally I think they will be fine at the end, but there are concerns that need to be addressed, and they don't have the roster right now to overcome it, but we shall see, that is all we can do.


How many times do we have to say it. FFTF and FF were GIVEN AWAY. They knew going in they would be negative money makers. The value in those shows was the publicity. They took the fully expected financial hit just to get eyes on the product. Those shows have no place being mentioned in a business discussion unless you're talking about the marketing side of it.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> That's a cute little dream there, but literally every single report has stated that total All Out buys were lower.
> 
> And just so we don't rely on the narrative of any individual poster of why they were down, and so that we are all on the same page, let's take AEW's word on why PPV buys were down, since they've got all the data and analytics at their disposal:
> 
> 
> 
> https://411mania.com/wrestling/update-projected-aew-all-out-ppv-numbers/


I didn't say that All Out did better than DON but I said we don't now and we probably never know because nobody will have access to all the numbers. 

And please don't quote an article talking about what Meltzer said when FiteTv said that he was wrong….


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> rectification Tony Khan said fêter fest and fight for the fallen were loss because they were free shows in the us, that's a significant hit but they had to do it to keep the fanbase happy and not just take too much from them. he said its a necessary sacrifice ( to build sympathy I guess and to be fair they had to do that ).
> Meltzer's I won't go out and say isn't legit, but he does makes mistakes, sometimes he does have the right infos but will just totally confuse the hell out of everyone because he can't make one straight sentence ( I listen to the observer radio and its a suffering bro).
> for example the pac situation, he had the right infos but his verbiage and all of that confused everyone, here for example there was a confusion. "all metrics are down" --> "but itv and br live are up" ?? and then after he says its a mixed bag.
> meltzer is legit but sometimes his expression is off, or sometimes he will just put his wishful thinking into his legitimate news ( the overall NJPW/aew case).
> but sometimes he factually makes mistakes like with Fite tv recently and got corrected by Fite and multiple legit sites like 411mania ( the ones who broke the tnt deal news first).
> don't take his words as gospel but most of the time meltzer does have the legitimate news.


Im surprised because his buyrates are usually on the nose. I do know he's hit and miss everywhere else though. But it is interesting how often his words get misconstrued either by him or by 2nd hand blogs.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Im surprised because his buyrates are usually on the nose. I do know he's hit and miss everywhere else though. But it is interesting how often his words get misconstrued either by him or by 2nd hand blogs.


it is, in fact his report does seem accurate as fuck expect for the Fite tv part, and even then I don't think he is wrong, I think he certainly got very early numbers so the moment Fite tv and others was saying he is wrong the numbers went up significantly. or he just got his numbers wrong on the Fite tv part.
----------------------------------------
also why are people acting like no one knows losing moxley vs omega was a hit to them? of course it's a fucking hit, they literally ended DON their first ever ppv with the introduction of the moxley vs omega fight, of course losing it one week before the show hurt the buys....literally no one denied this fact :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I didn't say that All Out did better than DON but I said we don't now and we probably never know because nobody will have access to all the numbers.
> 
> And please don't quote an article talking about what Meltzer said when FiteTv said that he was wrong….


Meltzer gets the total number from his source(s) inside of AEW. This is what we are talking about here. The overall number was down, and AEW has a good idea of why it's down.



> *Meltzer stated that the feeling within AEW internally was that losing the Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley match at the last minute did some damage to the overall pay-per-view business*, as that was a key marquee match-up for the event. Moxley suffered a staff infection shortly beforehand and was forced to withdraw from the card. Instead, Omega faced PAC.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> How many times do we have to say it. FFTF and FF were GIVEN AWAY. They knew going in they would be negative money makers. The value in those shows was the publicity. They took the fully expected financial hit just to get eyes on the product. Those shows have no place being mentioned in a business discussion unless you're talking about the marketing side of it.


We don't know what they expected out of it... Here is what we do know.

They gave the shows away for free.

And that Khan admitted the shows cost him more money than he was expecting.

At the end of the day, whether you consider it a negative or a positive it just shouldn't be a trend... I think we can all agree there, correct?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Meltzer gets the total number from his source(s) inside of AEW. This is what we are talking about here. The overall number was down, and AEW has a good idea of why it's down.


Dude FITETV said he was wrong.

Who do you prefer to believe FiteTV or Meltzer ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Dude FITETV said he was wrong.
> 
> Who do you prefer to believe FiteTV or Meltzer ?


Meltzer wasn't wrong at all. When he initially released his 100K estimate, it was based on the pre-event buys + an estimate of what the replay buys would be. If the Fite TV buys were indeed up (and keep in mind that no credible source has confirmed this, nor has Fite TV released an official statement anywhere) then that probably includes replay buys that Meltzer did not initially account for.

Nevertheless, the _overall_ number is still lower than DON, even if Fite TV buys were up. That is a fact.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Dude FITETV said he was wrong.
> 
> Who do you prefer to believe FiteTV or Meltzer ?


 whoever fits your narrative, you pick one side and you shoot very hard your opinion. has all, of course Fite tv themselves saying "melter was wrong about our numbers" is worthless , because it doesn't fits people's narrative. 
thats all


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Meltzer wasn't wrong at all. When he initially released his 100K estimate, it was based on the pre-event buys + an estimate of what the replay buys would be. If the Fite TV buys were indeed up (and keep in mind that no credible source has confirmed this, nor has Fite TV released an official statement anywhere) then that probably includes replay buys that Meltzer did not initially account for.
> 
> Nevertheless, the _overall_ *number is still lower than DON*, even if Fite TV buys were up. That is a fact.


We don't know (we will probably never know)

Give me some proofs that it is the case and when i say proofs I mean real proofs not Meltzer.

I'm not saying it's not down but for me the "Meltzer said this so it's true" is laughable.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> We don't know (we will probably never know)
> 
> Give me some proofs that it is the case and when i say proofs I mean real proofs not Meltzer.
> 
> I'm not saying it's not down but for me the "Meltzer said this so it's true" is laughable.


Meltzer's PPV data has been credible for decades in both wrestling and MMA, and he has sources within AEW. You're free to take "Ring Side News'" word over his if it fits your narrative, but obviously we cannot go any further in this discussion if you're going to use silly sources.

Oh, and searches were down significantly as well. I could have told you right then and there that PPV buys were going to be down for All Out, which I did. Lo and behold, I was right.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

I’m going to start requesting to see some share certificates soon from all these business people 

Ps> anybody who thinks after TNT launch and proper feud building they won’t be upping their ppv buys is smoking crack-grass-cocaine

Pps> think it is funny, with the network WWE has no incentive to really have feuds pay off at ‘special events’ now - ppvs are almost an episode of raw. It is more in their interest to let feuds culminate on tv to keep the networks happy. 

AEW will have to still be pushing their ppvs as big climactic events - which will bring a different dynamic


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m going to start requesting to see some share certificates soon from all these business people
> 
> Ps> anybody who thinks after TNT launch and proper feud building they won’t be upping their ppv buys is smoking crack-grass-cocaine
> 
> Pps> think it is funny, with the network WWE has no incentive to really have feuds pay off at ‘special events’ now - ppvs are almost an episode of raw. It is more in their interest to let feuds culminate on tv to keep the networks happy.
> 
> AEW will have to still be pushing their ppvs as big climactic events - which will bring a different dynamic


I think you're being overly optimistic on them going up once TV starts. The thing is the good will of "well we have to show our support with our money" will slowly dwindle the longer they stay in business. Then there's no guarantee that the new fans TV brings will actually be willing to pay $50 for a PPV in droves. Especially when you take into account a lot of folk could very well have the "wait WWE is charging $10 for there's, why would I pay $50 for this" mindset.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> We don't know what they expected out of it... Here is what we do know.
> 
> They gave the shows away for free.
> 
> And that Khan admitted the shows cost him more money than he was expecting.
> 
> At the end of the day, whether you consider it a negative or a positive it just shouldn't be a trend... I think we can all agree there, correct?


Companies from time to time do loss leaders to bring more people into their brand. Obviously this would not be the norm and expected. Hopefully if it was more then expected they got what they wanted out of it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> Meltzer wasn't wrong at all. When he initially released his 100K estimate, it was based on the pre-event buys + an estimate of what the replay buys would be. If the Fite TV buys were indeed up (and keep in mind that no credible source has confirmed this, nor has Fite TV released an official statement anywhere) then that probably includes replay buys that Meltzer did not initially account for.
> 
> Nevertheless, the _overall_ number is still lower than DON, even if Fite TV buys were up. That is a fact.


Meltzer actually said US buys were down, UK buys were up and total buys were roughly around the same as DoN.
He stated loss of Omega v Moxley and college football were biggest concerns out of AEW.

His "down" quote was a complete guess based on total sales which again, he guessed but had openly admitted previously they were roughly the same as DoN.

Pipe down.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m going to start requesting to see some share certificates soon from all these business people
> 
> Ps> anybody who thinks after TNT launch and proper feud building they won’t be upping their ppv buys is smoking crack-grass-cocaine
> 
> Pps> think it is funny, with the network WWE has no incentive to really have feuds pay off at ‘special events’ now - ppvs are almost an episode of raw. It is more in their interest to let feuds culminate on tv to keep the networks happy.
> 
> AEW will have to still be pushing their ppvs as big climactic events - which will bring a different dynamic


Anyone who things their PPV buys keep an upward trajectory over a long period of time is delusional. The overall trend for PPVs in general is a downward slope heading into a spiral.

WWE, UFC, boxing, etc., have all figured that out. B/R may help some but even streaming PPV at $50 a pop is not sustainable four or more times a year to grow long-term. Yes, TV will help them uptick it in the near term as they’ll have more exposure than they do now but then that will peak, level and begin to drop.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



MrEvans said:


> Meltzer actually said US buys were down, UK buys were up and total buys were roughly around the same as DoN.
> He stated loss of Omega v Moxley and college football were biggest concerns out of AEW.
> 
> His "down" quote was a complete guess based on total sales which again, he guessed but had openly admitted previously they were roughly the same as DoN.
> 
> Pipe down.


A 10-20% drop is not "roughly the same."


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

With the AAA and AEW partnership they should being back the world cup trios tournament AAA hosted in 2015, as a one night tournament on B/R live or TNT. The eight promotions could be

1. Team AEW

2. Team AAA 

3. Team OWE

4. Team NOAH

5. Team Impact

6. Team MLW

7. Team DDT

8. And a "legend/All Star" team


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Aedubya said:


> Anyone?


Jennifer Decker.


----------



## validreasoning

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m going to start requesting to see some share certificates soon from all these business people <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Ps> anybody who thinks after TNT launch and proper feud building they won’t be upping their ppv buys is smoking crack-grass-cocaine
> 
> Pps> think it is funny, with the network WWE has no incentive to really have feuds pay off at ‘special events’ now - ppvs are almost an episode of raw. It is more in their interest to let feuds culminate on tv to keep the networks happy.
> 
> AEW will have to still be pushing their ppvs as big climactic events - which will bring a different dynamic


Lesnar vs Rollins was paid off at Summerslam, Rousey vs Lynch vs Charlotte at Wrestlemania, HHH and Batista at mania too.

Even during peak of Monday night war both WWE and WCW continued feuds on TV. There is just so much time to fill and rosters really aren't particularly big in truth you really can't end stuff in this era on a dime unless you have part time talent. Kane and Undertaker in truth should have ended at Wrestlemania 14 but dragged on and on forever because there wasn't enough guys to fill the top spots.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I think you're being overly optimistic on them going up once TV starts. The thing is the good will of "well we have to show our support with our money" will slowly dwindle the longer they stay in business. Then there's no guarantee that the new fans TV brings will actually be willing to pay $50 for a PPV in droves. Especially when you take into account a lot of folk could very well have the "wait WWE is charging $10 for there's, why would I pay $50 for this" mindset.





Saintpat said:


> Anyone who things their PPV buys keep an upward trajectory over a long period of time is delusional. The overall trend for PPVs in general is a downward slope heading into a spiral.
> 
> WWE, UFC, boxing, etc., have all figured that out. B/R may help some but even streaming PPV at $50 a pop is not sustainable four or more times a year to grow long-term. Yes, TV will help them uptick it in the near term as they’ll have more exposure than they do now but then that will peak, level and begin to drop.


Only time will tell.

You guys are applying conventional logic to a very unconventional situation. Nothing about AEW has been conventional so far.

Myself, I would gladly pay my 20 bucks a pop for a ppv from Europe as that is 80 for the year vs 120 for a WWE sub

I would argue if I was from the US I would also gladly do 200 a year - because I don’t watch WWE and don’t care to have their network.

It’s like saying fans of ps4 games are at threat to not pay 50 bucks a game anymore, now that mobile is massive with Candy Crush and other free to play.

Nope.... some people are still gonna buy God of War

But, all of it is opinion, none of it is fact and 100% of the conversation has little point really

As long as I’m entertained and they’re alive, what else matters?



validreasoning said:


> Lesnar vs Rollins was paid off at *Summerslam, Rousey vs Lynch vs Charlotte at Wrestlemania, HHH and Batista at mania too.*
> 
> Even during peak of Monday night war both WWE and WCW continued feuds on TV. There is just so much time to fill and rosters really aren't particularly big in truth you really can't end stuff in this era on a dime unless you have part time talent. Kane and Undertaker in truth should have ended at Wrestlemania 14 but dragged on and on forever because there wasn't enough guys to fill the top spots.


You have to admit, that is a very low amount.

Haven’t they had quite a few ppv’s since then or something.

Let me ask this, King of the Ring - their BIG tournament - where is it going to climax?

At the next BIG PPV?? ...... or a Raw?

The dynamic from AEW is going to be different because of the network - it has no choice at the moment.

That will have to keep delivering climaxes at each ppv - and the network won’t mind - they facilitate the ppv.

Do you think Fox is going to have the same attitude when a Smackdown feud climaxes on a network ppv? I highly doubt it - wwe’s ppvs outside of Wrestlemania is slowly turning into house shows


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> Anyone who things their PPV buys keep an upward trajectory over a long period of time is delusional. The overall trend for PPVs in general is a downward slope heading into a spiral.
> 
> WWE, UFC, boxing, etc., have all figured that out. B/R may help some but even streaming PPV at $50 a pop is not sustainable four or more times a year to grow long-term. Yes, TV will help them uptick it in the near term as they’ll have more exposure than they do now but then that will peak, level and begin to drop.


I agree. I'm honestly surprised that traditional PPV buys are as large as they are. Streaming is very easy nowadays and sites like B/R Live and Fite TV have more to offer that just a one time buy. I do believe that after the price point came out for DoN AEW stated they didn't have any say in the price of the PPV. The price was set by B/R and they were going to try to get the price lowered in the future but couldn't do anything about it at the current time. I know being in Japan I only had to pay 15 for DoN on Fite but they raised the price to 20 or 25 for AO.


----------



## patpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*

now per meltzer himself they end up with 110k for all out , I am sorry but when you face college football and loose what was actually the biggest fight of the year, at the right moment at the right show, going from 120k to 110k is more than good. I was expecting wayyyyy less than that like 90k. 
you will see people going around saying mox is the only draw , well it doesn't seem to affect them that much at least it didn't on all out. because trust me when you lose your supposedly biggest draw, a roughly 10% drop is not what you can end up with, you get blasted into oblivion :lol 
reality is they didnt just lost a wrestler, they lost the biggest fight of the summer, they lost the conclusion of a story that they portrayed as the endgame of DON. moxley vs omega closed the damn ppv, they already told everyone "this shit here is as much of a main event as the world title" and they lost all off that. with that + college football they got it fucking easy , I don't think anyone realize that this numbers for a start up wrestling company in 2019 dont make any freaking sense, it's not wcw, wcw started with a background and history........
also the "people are gonna say why should I pay 50$" venality that willl supposedly come will only be a problem if the product is garbage. this mentality already exist and appeared the minute they announced the price for DON and we had 100000 experts here explaining why there Is not way wrasslin can have any numbers with such price in 2019, well it did, not once but twice they passed the 100k barrier. 
now they are on tv, it will either be a positive for them , if they product is great and build those events perfectly and it will boost their buys to the sky, or it will be a negative if their product is garbage.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> A 10-20% drop is not "roughly the same."


Are you even reading?

He said that was a GUESS. 

Prior to said he said from information it was pretty much the same buy rates, just down in US but up in UK.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Only time will tell.
> 
> You guys are applying conventional logic to a very unconventional situation. Nothing about AEW has been conventional so far.
> 
> Myself, I would gladly pay my 20 bucks a pop for a ppv from Europe as that is 80 for the year vs 120 for a WWE sub
> 
> I would argue if I was from the US I would also gladly do 200 a year - because I don’t watch WWE and don’t care to have their network.
> 
> It’s like saying fans of ps4 games are at threat to not pay 50 bucks a game anymore, now that mobile is massive with Candy Crush and other free to play.
> 
> Nope.... some people are still gonna buy God of War
> 
> But, all of it is opinion, none of it is fact and 100% of the conversation has little point really
> 
> As long as I’m entertained and they’re alive, what else matters?


You're coming from a stand point of someone who's essentially an AEW loyalist. Back on your game analogy the last 2 console releases showed consumers were less concerned with brand loyalty and more concerned with which system was offering the cheapest entry point. Xbox 360 was a cheaper than PS3 and out sold it, PS4 was cheaper than Xbox One and out sold it. That pricing in the US is going to be something they'll eventually need to address.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> now per meltzer himself they end up with 110k for all out , I am sorry but when you face college football and loose what was actually the biggest fight of the year, at the right moment at the right show, going from 120k to 110k is more than good. I was expecting wayyyyy less than that like 90k.


Lets not use the WWE's "football" excuse. The major game on in college football that weekend was Oregon vs. Auburn.

Those two teams aren't catered towards the NE wrestling hotbed markets that The Elite is into. They aren't even catered towards the California markets that a lot of the PWG guys are in.

If it were USC vs. Nore Dame, or Penn State vs. Ohio State, I would give it more credence, but it wasn't a must see game by any means.



> you will see people going around saying mox is the only draw , well it doesn't seem to affect them that much at least it didn't on all out. because trust me when you lose your supposedly biggest draw, a roughly 10% drop is not what you can end up with, you get blasted into oblivion :lol


Anyone who says Mox is the *only* draw is not thinking straight, and is a 100% mark with a slanted view. 



> reality is they didnt just lost a wrestler, they lost the biggest fight of the summer, they lost the conclusion of a story that they portrayed as the endgame of DON. moxley vs omega closed the damn ppv, they already told everyone "this shit here is as much of a main event as the world title" and they lost all off that. with that + college football they got it fucking easy , I don't think anyone realize that this numbers for a start up wrestling company in 2019 dont make any freaking sense, it's not wcw, wcw started with a background and history........


This I will agree with. And I think is more indicative of where the missed buys may have come from.

That is a little troubling, but we shall see where Full gear is, and that will tell us more.



> also the "people are gonna say why should I pay 50$" venality that willl supposedly come will only be a problem if the product is garbage. this mentality already exist and appeared the minute they announced the price for DON and we had 100000 experts here explaining why there Is not way wrasslin can have any numbers with such price in 2019, well it did, not once but twice they passed the 100k barrier.


This is cherry picking. The other places they made up the buys at did not have a $50 price point.

Let me explain why people are talking about the price point.

These trips to go to AEW are expensive. Between Starrcast, the event, and the meet and greets, people can spend upwards to $1,000.

The CM Punk meet and greet was $275, for a photo and an autograph, that is a lot of money. To see Dave Meltzer live, its like $50.

This also doesn't include things like airfare, and hotel stays, and food and drinks outside of the event itself.

WWE does this 2x a year, and offers the PPV's for $10. AEW and Conrad are doing it 4x a year at least.Then you are asking people to turn around and pay $8 a month for a B/R subscription to see the show, and then an addition $40-50 to watch a PPV.

Also, Conrad has been raising the prices for Starrcast making those higher... it may be spread out, but the financial hit is still there, especially if people are still investing in New Japan World, and Highspots, and the like.



> now they are on tv, it will either be a positive for them , if they product is great and build those events perfectly and it will boost their buys to the sky, or it will be a negative if their product is garbage.


The PPV numbers probably will not raise right away. 

It is too early to tell, we wont know anything about if their tv product is working until October 2020, at that point, everything is in place, and they will start to show the ability to keep or lose an audience.

I think there is a happy medium somewhere, and I agree with you a lot more than my post lets on, but I will say that not all criticisms are built to slam AEW, a lot of them are valid.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



patpat said:


> now per meltzer himself they end up with 110k for all out , I am sorry but when you face college football and loose what was actually the biggest fight of the year, at the right moment at the right show, going from 120k to 110k is more than good. I was expecting wayyyyy less than that like 90k.
> you will see people going around saying mox is the only draw , well it doesn't seem to affect them that much at least it didn't on all out. because trust me when you lose your supposedly biggest draw, a roughly 10% drop is not what you can end up with, you get blasted into oblivion :lol
> reality is they didnt just lost a wrestler, they lost the biggest fight of the summer, they lost the conclusion of a story that they portrayed as the endgame of DON. moxley vs omega closed the damn ppv, they already told everyone "this shit here is as much of a main event as the world title" and they lost all off that. with that + college football they got it fucking easy , I don't think anyone realize that this numbers for a start up wrestling company in 2019 dont make any freaking sense, it's not wcw, wcw started with a background and history........
> also the "people are gonna say why should I pay 50$" venality that willl supposedly come will only be a problem if the product is garbage. this mentality already exist and appeared the minute they announced the price for DON and we had 100000 experts here explaining why there Is not way wrasslin can have any numbers with such price in 2019, well it did, not once but twice they passed the 100k barrier.
> now they are on tv, it will either be a positive for them , if they product is great and build those events perfectly and it will boost their buys to the sky, or it will be a negative if their product is garbage.


The college football game did about 700-800K. AEW faced stiffer competition during Fyter Fest when they went up a UFC card on ESPN that did over 1 million.

Moxley isn't the only draw. Moxley and Jericho are the only draws. Jericho was on the show, which is why they still did a decent number.

Where losing Moxley hurt the most wasn't in comparison to what they did at DON. It was in comparison to what they would have done for All Out had he been on the card. Moxley added about 20K replay buys for DON, which pushed the number to 120K. Now imagine what he would have added on top of the final DON number with him actually being announced for All Out. Not only announced, but a part of the most anticipated match on the card, which helped them draw record setting ticket demand. All Out easily does 140-150K with him on the card.

There's a reason why AEW stated that losing Moxley hurt their overall number. They were expecting much higher than 110K. It also hurt secondary ticket demand and price.

It's also not a coincidence that FFTF did a lower viewership than Fyter Fest.

No one outside of Moxley and Jericho draws. Jericho won't be around for long, so they desperately need to create another megastar, which should obviously be MJF. Not Cody. Not Omega. Not Hangman. It needs to be MJF, because he's vastly superior to all of them combined.


----------



## Corey

I think I have a pretty good idea who's gonna win this vote. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172507375112216576


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I agree. I'm honestly surprised that traditional PPV buys are as large as they are. Streaming is very easy nowadays and sites like B/R Live and Fite TV have more to offer that just a one time buy. I do believe that after the price point came out for DoN AEW stated they didn't have any say in the price of the PPV. The price was set by B/R and they were going to try to get the price lowered in the future but couldn't do anything about it at the current time. I know being in Japan I only had to pay 15 for DoN on Fite but they raised the price to 20 or 25 for AO.


Apparently WWE PPVs (like regular ones, not WM) get 10,000 or so buys in the U.S. still every month even with the Network available.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



AEWMoxley said:


> The college football game did about 700-800K. AEW faced stiffer competition during Fyter Fest when they went up a UFC card on ESPN that did over 1 million.
> 
> Moxley isn't the only draw. Moxley and Jericho are the only draws. Jericho was on the show, which is why they still did a decent number.
> 
> Where losing Moxley hurt the most wasn't in comparison to what they did at DON. It was in comparison to what they would have done for All Out had he been on the card. Moxley added about 20K replay buys for DON, which pushed the number to 120K. Now imagine what he would have added on top of the final DON number with him actually being announced for All Out. Not only announced, but a part of the most anticipated match on the card, which helped them draw record setting ticket demand. All Out easily does 140-150K with him on the card.
> 
> There's a reason why AEW stated that losing Moxley hurt their overall number. They were expecting much higher than 110K. It also hurt secondary ticket demand and price.
> 
> It's also not a coincidence that FFTF did a lower viewership than Fyter Fest.
> 
> No one outside of Moxley and Jericho draws. Jericho won't be around for long, so they desperately need to create another megastar, which should obviously be MJF. Not Cody. Not Omega. Not Hangman. It needs to be MJF, because he's vastly superior to all of them combined.


What can’t be quantified is how many people bought who were expecting CM Punk to show up. Yeah, that seems delusional to me but here and reddit and elsewhere that was still the No. 1 topic going into the last PPV and it’s reasonable to assume some people bought thinking ‘Well if he does, I don’t want to miss it.’


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



Saintpat said:


> What can’t be quantified is how many people bought who were expecting CM Punk to show up. Yeah, that seems delusional to me but here and reddit and elsewhere that was still the No. 1 topic going into the last PPV and it’s reasonable to assume some people bought thinking ‘Well if he does, I don’t want to miss it.’


That probably did help boost the number slightly.


----------



## Death Rider

Corey said:


> I think I have a pretty good idea who's gonna win this vote. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/NCRsZl9.png" border="0" alt="" title="" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172507375112216576


Can use this as a way further piss Angelico and jack Evans off. Maybe even set up a small feud between the two if a boy and his dinosaur don't become tag team champions.


----------



## rbl85

I think the team loosing this poll might face LAX later.


----------



## TD Stinger

If they're leaving a team like Jungle Express or Angelico & Evans out, it looks like this will end up being a small field, probably 7 teams.

So it's looking like:

1. The Bucks
2. Lucha Brothers
3. Private Party
4. SCU
5. Dark Order
6. Best Friends
7. Jungle Express or Angelico & Evans

So it looks like LAX will be out and honestly they probably should be since they haven't wrestled for AEW yet. I can see them going on a win streak however and challenging the eventual winners of the tournament at Full Gear.

In that case it would be the Bucks or the Lucha Brothers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> *You're coming from a stand point of someone who's essentially an AEW loyalist.* Back on your game analogy the last 2 console releases showed consumers were *less concerned with brand loyalty and more concerned with which system was offering the cheapest entry point. Xbox 360 was a cheaper than PS3 and out sold it, PS4 was cheaper than Xbox One and out sold it.* That pricing in the US is going to be something they'll eventually need to address.


Point 1 - 100% I am coming from that perspective - but so are I think around 300k other people - which seems to be their loyalist fanbase. You can build a pretty good company around that as your core.

Point 2 - sorry, disagree - the last console generation more than anything showed the worth of exclusives. More people gravitated towards ps4 (myself included from xbox 360) because they had the far superior exclusive library.

Not that this has anything to do with the discussion - as my point was console vs free to play mobile

Ps> i guess we’ll continue this in the ratings thread?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> If they're leaving a team like Jungle Express or Angelico & Evans out, it looks like this will end up being a small field, probably 7 teams.
> 
> So it's looking like:
> 
> 1. The Bucks
> 2. Lucha Brothers
> 3. Private Party
> 4. SCU
> 5. Dark Order
> 6. Best Friends
> 7. Jungle Express or Angelico & Evans
> 
> So it looks like LAX will be out and honestly they probably should be since they haven't wrestled for AEW yet. I can see them going on a win streak however and challenging the eventual winners of the tournament at Full Gear.
> 
> In that case it would be the Bucks or the Lucha Brothers.


JE will definitely win the spot - I’m guessing Jacelico will cost them the match somehow, furthering their douchey heel turn and a little feud?

3 x trios? JE vs Best Friends vs Jacelico + ??? 

All in all - I hope Lucha Bros wins the tag titles


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I just don't care about a single team they have.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I just don't care about a single team they have.


That.... is against the grain

This is IMO one of the best tag divs out there - but to each their own


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That.... is against the grain
> 
> This is IMO one of the best tag divs out there - but to each their own


I am just not personally connected to any team. I loved the guys in SCU for years but I don't care about their current schtick. Would rather see Lucha bros as single wrestlers. Young Bucks are good but they overdo a lot. The rest are just there. 

I agree about this being one of the best divisions around but there is not any real competition elsewhere anyway. Them having the depth and investment makes them one of the top ones by proxy.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

The first tag champs should be the Young Bucks.

I don't care about the EVP thing.... they should be the first champs.


----------



## Geeee

Meltzer PPV buys are generally based on estimates from a bunch of different metrics, so they're never gonna be exact but they should be pretty close.

He's been doing this a long ass time. That being said, it might be more profitable for AEW if buys through their proprietary sources, such as B/R Live and Fite TV are up, even if the overall numbers are down.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

DMD Mofomagic said:


> The first tag champs should be the Young Bucks.
> 
> I don't care about the EVP thing.... they should be the first champs.


What's left for them after that? I don't mind the EVP thing either, but there's nothing left for them if they win now.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Darkest Lariat said:


> What's left for them after that? I don't mind the EVP thing either, but there's nothing left for them if they win now.


You let the natural story take over.

If you want to make them heels, have it be that they refuse to defend the belts.

"You can get a shot, if you defeat Nick in a one on one match with me as the special ref" Hokey, but they hsould have that stuff planned.

If you want them as faces, then you do an ambush angle, i would have someone attack them while they are in a meeting with Cody and Khan. Cody and Tony step out for a sec, light go out, and when they come back on the Bucks are laid out bad.

Have mysterious figures show up to their house, have them demolish their car, threaten their children.

You can build it to the next PPV, and then you have a match people are anticipating at the very least.


----------



## Tilon

DMD Mofomagic said:


> You let the natural story take over.
> 
> If you want to make them heels, have it be that they refuse to defend the belts.
> 
> "You can get a shot, if you defeat Nick in a one on one match with me as the special ref" Hokey, but they hsould have that stuff planned.


There is only one great path to take the Bucks on, I think. They need to win, then other teams need to 'figure out' their spots and start countering their choreography.

Force them to evolve and tell a story while doing it. They're capable of doing it, too. I can't see them wanting to keep putting on these 'tech demo' matches forever. It makes sense starting out, but they must know the shelf life is limited.


----------



## The Wood

Obfuscation said:


> This is honestly general AEW talk though for the time being. It's people discussing that side of things, so its fine. I don't care a lick myself, but what they're doing isn't anything wrong. Making posts to moan about it is far less productive and just glad nobody is taking that personally. So, just continue to discuss what you want regarding AEW and let others do the same.


Thanks for being fair about that. It matters to some people, and it’s cool that the mods running this place aren’t party-poopers. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Edit: in the spirit of this I’ll contribute
> 
> AEW will draw 1.2m on average i recon and it will be seen as a wild success internally by TNT and AEW.
> 
> What is more important anyway is breaking the international market - getting deals in UK, Canada, India, Aussie, Japan and more - all of which has no ratings people can discuss easily - so I always find it a weird discussion.
> 
> Not to mention streaming, youtube, socials and all the rest making up significant numbers and other revenue streams.
> 
> Final prediction: AEW is here to stay even with a lower tv rating


The Khans have enough money to keep AEW running indefinitely. No argument there. Out of curiosity, why do you think international deals are *more* important than domestic ones? 



WINNING said:


> Switching to topics that actually matter


To you. Things that matter to you. The business metrics of AEW absolutely matter. I think that’s safe to say objectively. If they don’t matter to you, that’s fine, but that’s your take and only your take.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Kenny / Riho vs Nakazawa / Yuka match is live on twitch now if anybody is watching

https://www.twitch.tv/kazuyainfinite


----------



## TheDraw

They really need to do something about the commentary team eventually. It sucks

To say that JR is past his prime would be an understatement. The guy sounds loke that runk incoherent uncle everybody has at a wedding.

The other two guys they have are about as basic as it gets but are better than JR because at least they know the talent.

To top it off, their announce lr is shit too. I dont care ehat anybody says....Roberts is DOG SHIT. They need to get an annoincer with a more Finkel style. That would fit their show better. Roberts still has that awful WWE stench to him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a fun match - exactly as expected

Nakazawa is pretty funny and quite evil. Riho is the comeback babyface and Yuka is a good / evil little viscous murder pixie princess 

And Kenny is a superstar.

He’s on the mic now, putting AEW over and the crowd is chanting A-E-Dub in Taiwan


----------



## V-Trigger

Kenny hinted that AEW is gonna be touring Canada, Japan, Taiwan and Egypt in the future


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

V-Trigger said:


> Kenny hinted that AEW is gonna be touring Canada, Japan, Taiwan and Egypt in the future


Keeping an important topic on hand, I do like the fact that they are teasing an international tour in the near future. Could be a period where they are able to get some international sponsors and income. As long as they don't move too fast on it, this could be a potential opportunity for them.


----------



## The Wood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was a fun match - exactly as expected
> 
> Nakazawa is pretty funny and quite evil. Riho is the comeback babyface and Yuka is a good / evil little viscous murder pixie princess <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> And Kenny is a superstar.
> 
> He’s on the mic now, putting AEW over and the crowd is chanting A-E-Dub in Taiwan <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


Getting “AEW” chants in front of an AEW audience isn’t really indicative of being a star. 



V-Trigger said:


> Kenny hinted that AEW is gonna be touring Canada, Japan, Taiwan and Egypt in the future


These would all be smart. They should also tour the UK too. They should give the UK a PPV too. 

I wouldn’t be against them crowning the first British World Champion (sorry, Nick) at that show. Maybe have PAC win it as a babyface, have a short run, then drop it back to Jericho? Scurll would be a choice too. I don’t think he’s ready, per se, but cultivating that UK market is worth it.


----------



## Death Rider

The Wood said:


> Getting “AEW” chants in front of an AEW audience isn’t really indicative of being a star.
> 
> 
> 
> These would all be smart. They should also tour the UK too. They should give the UK a PPV too.
> 
> I wouldn’t be against them crowning the first British World Champion (sorry, Nick) at that show. Maybe have PAC win it as a babyface, have a short run, then drop it back to Jericho? Scurll would be a choice too. I don’t think he’s ready, per se, but cultivating that UK market is worth it.


Scrull as a world champion could be really cool but I think he would need building up before being made champion. Havoc is another Brit but he works better as a monsterous heel (however in the UK he would get cheered for sure). A UK PPV deffo should be a thing and it would sell out for sure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Wood said:


> Getting “AEW” chants in front of an AEW audience isn’t really indicative of being a star.


It was a show in Taiwan for another promotion - not an AEW crowd


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Having a credible mid card title that can be won by a larger pool of people would be really effective right now.

There mid card has a decent amount of depth right now, but there isn't anything for the guys to fight over, outside of a win/loss record.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Having a credible mid card title that can be won by a larger pool of people would be really effective right now.
> 
> There mid card has a decent amount of depth right now, but there isn't anything for the guys to fight over, outside of a win/loss record.


I think they are going to hold off on a mid-card title until after the tag champs are crowned. They may go into the Christmas/New Years break (both are on a wed) with a new champ but I think they hold off the tournament until Jan.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Having a credible mid card title that can be won by a larger pool of people would be really effective right now.
> 
> There mid card has a decent amount of depth right now, but there isn't anything for the guys to fight over, outside of a win/loss record.


Cody hinted at a TV title in an interview with IGN last week. 



> "There's a title we're considering," Rhodes stated, "and it's something people can probably guess since we're going to be on TV, hint hint, but there are no plans for it at the moment."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mens world
tag team mens
Womans world
Womans tag

Then i guess mid-card title?

Although.... I think they have more mid-card men than women for womens tag.

Regardless - they should not have more titles than this - keep titles exclusive


----------



## Darkest Lariat

The most interesting thing for me right now is what direction they go in for the mid card title. Is it a TV title? A US one? UK? hardcore?

It needs to happen soon because their midcard is their biggest division at the moment and they have nothing to fight for. Especially after TV starts. Unless they're going to go the WCW route of two guys walking out and wrestling for with no story.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mens world
> tag team mens
> Womans world
> Womans tag
> 
> Then i guess mid-card title?
> 
> Although.... I think they have more mid-card men than women for womens tag.
> 
> Regardless - they should not have more titles than this - keep titles exclusive


Highly doubt they will ever have women's tag title. WWE doesn't even have enough women to have women tag titles, AEW certainly doesn't.


----------



## Raye

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Highly doubt they will ever have women's tag title. WWE doesn't even have enough women to have women tag titles, AEW certainly doesn't.


WWE does have enough women to have women tag titles. The problem is their inability to book multiple programs and the inability to properly utilize their talent. AEW also doesn't have brand splits to worry about, and a much restrictive roster in terms of who they can bring in. They can bring in all sorts of women for one-off matches, whereas WWE will obviously only use those who are signed to contract.

Am I advocating for Women's tag titles? Absolutely not. I would much rather them implement a midcard title for the men because they have a lot of guys who need some direction and a way to elevate them, and because their women's division has not performed to a high enough standard yet.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Tag division is literally perfect, no change needed

- Main event scene needs a couple more guys, maybe keep Pentagon and Fenix out of the tag division since the hold AAA's titles and let them be singles for AEW in the meantime

- Spears, Page and MJF are upper mid-card to me, so they can float in and out of the main event or lead the midcard of Darby, Janela, Havoc, Guevera and Sabian 

- As for the women's division, Nyla's a good monster, Kong is a good attraction, joshi can be the AEW equivalent of WCW's luchadores but it needs a leading lady. Britt, Penelope and Gibbs could grow into that but all need time to develop; I'd like Ivelisse in that top spot for now, real tough broad with some credibility and a badass vibe sorely needed right now


----------



## TheDraw

DGenerationMC said:


> - Tag division is literally perfect, no change needed
> 
> - Main event scene needs a couple more guys, maybe keep Pentagon and Fenix out of the tag division since the hold AAA's titles and let them be singles for AEW in the meantime
> 
> - Spears, Page and MJF are upper mid-card to me, so they can float in and out of the main event or lead the midcard of Darby, Janela, Havoc, Guevera and Sabian


Thats exactly how I see it.


----------



## Raye

I'm curious to see who Wardlow debuts against and how he's perceived and booked.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Raye said:


> I'm curious to see who Wardlow debuts against and how he's perceived and booked.


Peter Avalon seems like a nice first meal for him. Or Michael Nakazawa. 

I'm gonna assume Wardlow will go the monster heel route and is slowly built up. AEW's version of Brian Cage? Maybe Jericho's or MJF's muscle at some point?


----------



## RapShepard

If divisions are the discussion everything but the tag division needs work once TV hits. 

Main event scene of Omega, Jericho, Moxley, Cody, and Pac for me isn't very compelling. Could use some variety in-ring and statue wise. Idk who's available, but the main event just needs some variety. 

The midcard needs more faces. As of now it seems like Page and Allin will be the only worthwhile midcard faces. Interested in what they do with the lower midcard too. 

As far as the women's not much they can do, but turn shit into chicken salad because this division is hot garbage. They're all jiust meh to me.


----------



## Mox Girl

V-Trigger said:


> Kenny hinted that AEW is gonna be touring Canada, Japan, Taiwan and Egypt in the future


I am dismayed to not see Australasia on that potential list anywhere. Cos if they don't come to NZ but went to Australia, I'd fly over for it. WWE already ignores us, i hope AEW doesn't go the same way as them and ignores us too lol.


----------



## The Wood

Mox Girl said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny hinted that AEW is gonna be touring Canada, Japan, Taiwan and Egypt in the future
> 
> 
> 
> I am dismayed to not see Australasia on that potential list anywhere. Cos if they don't come to NZ but went to Australia, I'd fly over for it. WWE already ignores us, i hope AEW doesn't go the same way as them and ignores us too lol.
Click to expand...

They will tour Australia/New Zealand. The problem is Australia is such a big country and you’ve got a few big population centers. I think they will definitely run Sydney, Melbourne and Auckland, but because they are doing the “inclusive” thing, I hope they do smaller shows in Perth, Hobart, Darwin and even do one rurally. You can hit Brisbane and Adelaide next time.

And tape TV over here. I don’t think WWE have ever done that, and save for Global Warning and the show last year, haven’t even done a special.


----------



## Mox Girl

The Wood said:


> They will tour Australia/New Zealand. The problem is Australia is such a big country and you’ve got a few big population centers. I think they will definitely run Sydney, Melbourne and Auckland, but because they are doing the “inclusive” thing, I hope they do smaller shows in Perth, Hobart, Darwin and even do one rurally. You can hit Brisbane and Adelaide next time.
> 
> And tape TV over here. I don’t think WWE have ever done that, and save for Global Warning and the show last year, haven’t even done a special.


They should tape TV in NZ, that would be cool, we've never had anything but live events here. And NZ crowds can be loud and nuts 

There's a huge market here for wrestling fans that AEW could slide into cos of WWE deciding we're not worth doing shows for. They should def take advantage of it.


----------



## The Wood

Mox Girl said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will tour Australia/New Zealand. The problem is Australia is such a big country and you’ve got a few big population centers. I think they will definitely run Sydney, Melbourne and Auckland, but because they are doing the “inclusive” thing, I hope they do smaller shows in Perth, Hobart, Darwin and even do one rurally. You can hit Brisbane and Adelaide next time.
> 
> And tape TV over here. I don’t think WWE have ever done that, and save for Global Warning and the show last year, haven’t even done a special.
> 
> 
> 
> They should tape TV in NZ, that would be cool, we've never had anything but live events here. And NZ crowds can be loud and nuts <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> There's a huge market here for wrestling fans that AEW could slide into cos of WWE deciding we're not worth doing shows for. They should def take advantage of it.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Giving TV to people who don’t normally get TV will get them to “show up.” It can also get you coverage on morning TV news shows and the like. 

Give the talent a few weeks and let them stretch out for a bit and do two TVs. One in Auckland and the other in Melbourne or Sydney. You can do some remotes following the talent as they explore Australia and do some PR stuff. You could even tape a few matches in each city and do a special that shows the AEW team going up to, fuck it, Cairns and showing a match from there. Could be intriguing stuff that gives an episode a different feel. You could get three weeks out of Australasian tour, easy.


----------



## Death Rider

The only issue that may come up is production costs. However it is a good idea if they can do it without it costing too much and give them an edge in markets that WWE don't focus on. IMPACT did that quite well in the UK


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> I am dismayed to not see Australasia on that potential list anywhere. Cos if they don't come to NZ but went to Australia, I'd fly over for it. WWE already ignores us, i hope AEW doesn't go the same way as them and ignores us too lol.


it's not an exhaustive list, omega said they will be a worldwide brand and go everywhere and just cited a bunch of countries off of his head. I think there are strong chances they tour in Australia.


----------



## Death Rider

Another thing to factor in is how much the Aussie wrestling sence is growing. It is kind of reminding me of what happened in the UK over the last few years. They might also be able to pick up so great future talent from down under.


----------



## The Wood

I think what you hear about the Aussie scene is greatly exaggerated.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I had 2 super casual wrestling fans(one that's a giant football fan, and one that is a gaint basket ball fan, and both 24 years old, so exactly the type of audience AEW wants to draw from) watch All Out yesterday, they barley know anything about the current product, but were familiar with Chris Jericho. I jumped around because they were only hanging for a couple of hours so I skipped a few matches, but I was surprised at some of the stuff they thought. 

They both loved SCU and Luchasarus/Jungleboy, but thought Marko Stunt was kinda weird, but did pop for the fortnite dance. They thought Kenny Omega's entrance was bad ass, and love his music. They both dug Darby Allin, and thought the three way was crazy, but obviously that was topped by YB/LB, they both got super into that, and they were familiar with Rey Mysterio, so they just saw the Lucha Bros as cooler versions of them. They also got really into Jericho/Hangman, which I found surprising, they LOVED Hangman's entrance, and one of my friends actually heard "Judas" on the radio and thought it was awesome Jericho used that as his entrance music.

Oh and I also showed the two Chris Jericho promos after he got his title belt stolen and recovered since one of them was actually familiar with the story, that's how we actually got on the subject of watching All Out, and they liked those too.

I had to skip a lot of the shit, since I put on the show really late at night, and they wanted to see the Jericho match the most, but they both seemed pretty into it. Just a small sample size, but I always find it interesting what very casual wrestling fans make of the shows, and I did cherry pick the good portions of the shows, they probably would've hated The Dark Order and Riho etc.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW needs to have a TV title or a midcard type. Also, they need 1-2 more top recognizable names or least some decent ones in the top tier division. Their tag looks amazing and dont need much work.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think for now, having Pentagon and Fenix go singles can be a good little bandage for the main event scene. They're AAA Tag Champs, so it seems pointless to me to have them in a crowded AEW tag division right now.


----------



## Taroostyles

Pentagon is a former Impact world champion and one of their best overall talents, I love the Lucha Bros but it's time to let Penta move on to the title picture.


----------



## Aedubya

Disagree
Lucha Bros should win the AEW tag belts and be AAA at the same time

They would look like the juggernauts they deserve to be

Plenty of time to build them in the singles division down the years


----------



## Corey

I just want Brodie Lee in the company before year's end.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> I just want Brodie Lee in the company before year's end.


Probably telling something you already know but you'll probably be waiting until next Summer for that to happen.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> Probably telling something you already know but you'll probably be waiting until next Summer for that to happen.


Fuck that long? I was hoping those months they added on would be up soon.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Fuck that long? I was hoping those months they added on would be up soon.


Well the rumor was his contract was up this November but then they added 5-6 months on it for the time he missed so we're probably looking at until April-May until he's available.

I know, it sucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is that even legal?

Sounds terrible


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is that even legal?
> 
> Sounds terrible


They're paying him his low level guarantee still through the end of his contract, and did so during his time off. It's the contract he freely signed. He's be 40 yrs old by the time he is free, but that's not old for pro-wrestling. And he'll have been off the road for near a year and can be in great health if he focuses on it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They're paying him his low level guarantee still through the end of his contract, and did so during his time off. It's the contract he freely signed. He's be 40 yrs old by the time he is free, but that's not old for pro-wrestling. And he'll have been off the road for near a year and can be in great health if he focuses on it.


I’m not debating the signing of the contract - I’m asking is that a legal norm in the US? Ie> end date is this, but you get months added for injury

Is there precedent for it in other sports like baseball, football - or even entertainment?

Never hear of anything like that before


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not debating the signing of the contract - I’m asking is that a legal norm in the US? Ie> end date is this, but you get months added for injury
> 
> Is there precedent for it in other sports like baseball, football - or even entertainment?
> 
> Never hear of anything like that before


WWE just recently pulled something similar with Luke Harper. I think it was Harper, anyway.


----------



## Bosnian21

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not debating the signing of the contract - I’m asking is that a legal norm in the US? Ie> end date is this, but you get months added for injury
> 
> Is there precedent for it in other sports like baseball, football - or even entertainment?
> 
> Never hear of anything like that before


No other sport does it, only WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

So @Corey, what were you saying about wanting to see Brodie Lee/Harper?

:lol


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not debating the signing of the contract - I’m asking is that a legal norm in the US? Ie> end date is this, but you get months added for injury
> 
> 
> 
> Is there precedent for it in other sports like baseball, football - or even entertainment?
> 
> 
> 
> Never hear of anything like that before


Only thing semi-similar is if you're a UFC champion your contract can't run out. For example if you sign a 5 fight deal, win the belt on the 5th/last fight of the deal, they now have you under contract for a 6th fight.


----------



## RiverFenix

Harper probably re-signed. Money talks. Too bad - but his choice. 40 yr old probably got a five year contract double his current contract salary. 

I couldn't care less about Harper and Rowan together anymore. Seems like lazy booking.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Aedubya said:


> Disagree
> Lucha Bros should win the AEW tag belts and be AAA at the same time
> 
> They would look like the juggernauts they deserve to be
> 
> Plenty of time to build them in the singles division down the years


I actually see it the other way around. 

AEW has already spent too much time spotlighting another organization's titles with the lazily booked Bucks-Lucha Bros feud. Making Penta and Fenix dual champs is an unnecessary waste as there would be a handful of teams capable of leading the division be on the backburner and depriving the main event scene of two welcome additions. 

Let them fill space up top individually and sprinkle them in that stacked tag division later on when needed. They are not needed at the moment and would be of better service in a somewhat bare main event.


----------



## V-Trigger

Of course they brought back Harper when his contract was close to end :lol


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173511114883133441


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> So @Corey, what were you saying about wanting to see Brodie Lee/Harper?
> 
> :lol


That was some weirdly ironic shit right there dude. :lol

I popped though!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Did the E bring Harper back?

Just in time for him to put someone over? Or looked more legitimate?


----------



## Aedubya

Corey said:


> I just want Brodie Lee in the company before year's end.


Vince was reading and decided to troll you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Worth a mention here

Nice little match for their first show. Cutler, while being bland as baby’s milk as a character - can actually go in the ring

10min win for Max?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173670156590927872


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah decent 10 minute match with MJF picking up the win sounds good to me.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't recognise that Brandon dude, was he on any of the other AEW shows? Am I just dozy and didn't realise? :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mox Girl said:


> I don't recognise that Brandon dude, was he on any of the other AEW shows? Am I just dozy and didn't realise? :lol


he was in the Casino Battle Royale at Double or Nothing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cutler seems like the perfect type of guy to feed to Wardlow.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cutler is a great first jobber to MJF


----------



## Saintpat

I’m curious: will you consider AEW a success if it doesn’t surpass TNA ratings (from its run on Spike, not current Impact on who-knows-where-TV)?


----------



## TD Stinger

By no means should MJF and Culter go more than 5 minutes, I feel. If Cutler was more of a dynamic personality, sure. But he has been treated mostly as a punchline since he got signed.


----------



## Saintpat

MoxleyMoxx said:


> he was in the Casino Battle Royale at Double or Nothing.


So, it’s confirmed they will use dedicated jobbers.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Saintpat said:


> I’m curious: will you consider AEW a success if it doesn’t surpass TNA ratings (from its run on Spike, not current Impact on who-knows-where-TV)?


If they don’t pop an amazing number the first few weeks, then it will depend on how they trend over time. Even if they do start out big, they’ll still need to maintain it for me to consider them a success. But only time will tell, even though there’s guaranteed to be nonstop bitching and/or moving of the goalposts in here by a select few malcontents about anything they do.


----------



## Chan Hung

Saintpat said:


> I’m curious: will you consider AEW a success if it doesn’t surpass TNA ratings (from its run on Spike, not current Impact on who-knows-where-TV)?


Well I dont think week 1 is a fair indicator. If by say month 4 the ratings are shit then maybe a worry. I still feel that the company needs at least two to four months to get more known across the country and to garner more ratings, but I could be wrong


----------



## The Wood

Saintpat said:


> I’m curious: will you consider AEW a success if it doesn’t surpass TNA ratings (from its run on Spike, not current Impact on who-knows-where-TV)?


Success is relative. I think they’ll have a home on TNT for as long as they perform better than other things in that slot. 1 million viewers should get them over that line. 

But for an arena promotion that could appeal to lapsed fans and disappointed active fans? Staying alive isn’t what we’re after. We don’t need another TNA. We need another peak WCW. 

At some point, underperformance by AEW is going to just reaffirm WWE as the big dogs. As it stands right now, sure-fire jumps that I expected, like Luke Harper and The Revival, might be better off staying in WWE. That worries me.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cutler chinstrap beard needs to go.


----------



## Chan Hung

Should AEW hire Flair to be a manager?


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Should AEW hire Flair to be a manager?


God no.


----------



## Corey

Coming to Indy on 11/20. I'm getting pretty good at predicting cities and patterns now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I said it a couple of weeks ago but you can teel they are scaling back the BTE concept as the TNT show gets closer. I'm fine with it. I don't mind meta-humor here and there on occasion but you can't have it every week on TNT or to where the audience gets sick of the content and it reflects poorly on the show and the talent involved in BTE.

Have BTE be a monthly thirty-minute show, if anything.


----------



## Aedubya

Any sign of the name?!
They are dragging this out too much now


----------



## shandcraig

Ya it seems odd to not promote a name when the shows in 2 weeks. I mean i guess it doesn't matter but still lol.

Wednesday night Dynamite


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I thought the name was just AEW on TNT???


----------



## rbl85

They're going to give us the tag team tournament brackets on today Road to TNT


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173981746003472385


----------



## TD Stinger

I think the most interesting thing is what they do with the Dark Order, who are clearly still a work in progress.

They got a bye, so it would look bad on them if they don't even win one match in this thing. But if it's a 7 team field and they win their 1st match, they're in the Finals.

For 7 teams, here's my bracket:

*1st Round:*

Dark Order
Bye

Bucks
Private Party

Jungle Express
SCU

Lucha Bros
Best Friends

*Semi Finals:*

Dark Order
Bucks

Jungle Express
Lucha Brothers

*Finals:*

Dark Order vs. Lucha Brothers

*Winners: Lucha Brothers*

I think they'll put the Bucks against the Dark Order because if anyone is going to get the best out of them, it will be the Bucks and give them the big win. But then the Dark Order fall to the Lucha Brothers in the Finals.


----------



## Aedubya

Will this tournament be on the one night yeah?

Only way the bye can make sense


----------



## Raye

Aedubya said:


> Will this tournament be on the one night yeah?
> 
> Only way the bye can make sense


What are you even saying? :S


----------



## Aedubya

Will this be on all on the same night?
One evening, one tournament

How is this difficult to understand?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

No - 3 week tournament


----------



## TD Stinger

Aedubya said:


> Will this be on all on the same night?
> One evening, one tournament
> 
> How is this difficult to understand?


The tournament will start on either 10/2 or 10/9. It will end 10/30.


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks
A one evening tournament would be far better


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Thanks
> A one evening tournament would be far better


I respectfully disagree


----------



## Darkest Lariat

TD Stinger said:


> The tournament will start on either 10/2 or 10/9. It will end 10/30.


10/9 would be great since I'm going to that show and they haven't announced much.


----------



## V-Trigger

Kenny vs Fenix for the AAA Mega Championship. Should be a banger.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If they’re teasing it, its coming IMO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174041684130140160


----------



## TD Stinger

Aedubya said:


> Thanks
> A one evening tournament would be far better


They have TV time to fill and champions to crown. If you're going to do a tournament, space it out it out.

When they're more established, due a one night tournament for a special show. But now is not the time



Darkest Lariat said:


> 10/9 would be great since I'm going to that show and they haven't announced much.


Well The Bucks vs. Private Party is on that show. I don't know if the tournament starts there or on the debut episode, but you will have tournament action on the 9th.


----------



## Chrome

Seems like they're working their way into the Midwest in November with shows in Indy and Chicago. I imagine places like Detroit, Minneapolis, and Columbus are on the table for the December shows.


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> Seems like they're working their way into the Midwest in November with shows in Indy and Chicago. I imagine places like Detroit, Minneapolis, and Columbus are on the table for the December shows.


Definitely hope they come to Columbus


----------



## rbl85

Cody said on twitter that this episode of Road to TNT will have the tag team bracket (everybody knew) but also a special look at Riho.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Cody said on twitter that this episode of Road to TNT will have the tag team bracket (everybody knew) but also a special look at Riho.


That'll surely get people hyped for the debut.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yes....that's the point of these Road Tos. :mj


----------



## Chan Hung

Just saw the Road To now...thought it was on Wednesdays :lol


----------



## The Wood

Raye said:


> Aedubya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this tournament be on the one night yeah?
> 
> Only way the bye can make sense
> 
> 
> 
> What are you even saying? :S
Click to expand...

Lol, as Brian Last said, isn’t a match where someone gets a bye to the next round just a first round match? 

AEW has some stupid, convoluted shit, whether people want to admit that or not.


----------



## Tilon

The Wood said:


> Lol, as Brian Last said, isn’t a match where someone gets a bye to the next round just a first round match?


No, because the loser still gets to compete, in the first round.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Lucha Bros vs Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy in the first round :fuckthis

As for Riho :meh the Women's division is garbage.


----------



## rbl85

Tilon said:


> No, because the loser still gets to compete, in the first round.


Sadly logic is not the friend of wrestling fans….


----------



## rbl85

Alright_Mate said:


> As for Riho :meh the Women's division is garbage.


Why ?

Not enough plastic inside their bodies ?


----------



## Taroostyles

Well I cant see them doing Bucks/Bros again so soon, one of them is losing in the 1st round. I'll say Jurassic Express gets the win over Bros. 

Bucks over PP. SCU over Best Friends. 

Semis are Bucks vs Jurassic Express and SCU vs Dark Order. Finals are Bucks vs Dark Order which is a match that has alot of history behind it.


----------



## TD Stinger

MJF can go overboard with his shtick sometimes (though I laughed at him spitting coffee in that guy's face), but when he slowed down and just talked more like a human being, he was really good running down Cutler.

So, the Bucks and the Lucha Bros on the same side of the bracket? One of them has to lose in the 1st round right? I imagine it would be the Lucha Bros.

Honestly at this point it looks we may be headed for a Young Bucks vs. Dark Order Finals.


----------



## Corey

Well look at me! LAX left out of the tourney, 7 teams in the bracket, Evans & Angelico left out, by golly I'm on a HOT streak with these predictions. :lol

Lucha Bros vs. Jungle Express should be a doozy. I really hope we don't get yet another match between the Luchas and the Bucks though...


----------



## Bosnian21

The Wood said:


> Lol, as Brian Last said, isn’t a match where someone gets a bye to the next round just a first round match?
> 
> AEW has some stupid, convoluted shit, whether people want to admit that or not.


No because if it was a first round match then the loser would be knocked out.


----------



## Raye

The Wood said:


> Lol, as Brian Last said, isn’t a match where someone gets a bye to the next round just a first round match?
> 
> AEW has some stupid, convoluted shit, whether people want to admit that or not.


Anyone complaining about a first-round bye has never played a competitive sport in their life, imagine not being able to grasp this concept

:heyman6:heyman6:heyman6


----------



## AEWMoxley

What do you know, you put MJF on this episode and you get a great "Road To." Good to see that they gave him a singles match and his first singles win.


----------



## Jazminator

Really loved today's "Road to..." The Riho feature was really well done. It makes me want to root for her even more, even though I think Nyla will win it.

I can see the Bucks going up against the Lucha Bros. in the semis. If you're going to put on a showcase tag team match on TNT, you can't get much better than that. I'm hoping for a Bucks-SCU final, with SCU turning heel and capturing the straps.

That first show is going to be really good!


----------



## RiverFenix

Lucha Brothers as AAA Tag Champs very likely will get eliminated via LAX interference - I believe LAX is challenging LB for the AAA tag titles soon, so it would all dove tail 

Bucks vs Luchasaurus and JB in second round would be a fan pleaser as well. SCU almost certainly beats Best Friends given BF lost to Dark Order in the bye match. Also SCU's three vs BF's two probably means a Orange Cassidy sighting - or not a sighting as he couldn't be bothered and that causes friction with his new "Best Friends" 

Dark Order vs Young Bucks in the finals - with the Bucks trying to get DO over, but I just don't think DO is working. And I still blame Grayson.


----------



## Buhalovski

The MJF part went too BTE-ish. I will continue to say it but they have to stop with the silly acts, it looks cringe. Not a fan of Riho either. If you cant say a single word on english you shouldnt be in the title picture on national TV.. Bea vs Britt would've been much better first feud.


----------



## RKing85

It is impossible for the Bucks and the Lucha Bros to have a bad match, but I need a break from them going against each other. I don't see them both surviving round 1. Of course if they do meet in the semi's I will be watching and I'm sure I will lose my shit for the match, but I'm ready for a break.


----------



## Jazminator

RKing85 said:


> It is impossible for the Bucks and the Lucha Bros to have a bad match, but I need a break from them going against each other. I don't see them both surviving round 1. Of course if they do meet in the semi's I will be watching and I'm sure I will lose my shit for the match, but I'm ready for a break.


I understand your point, but I think TNT will present a wider audience for AEW, and many viewers will see the Bucks vs Luchas for the first time. I think it's the kind of match-up that will attract a lot of new fans. 

Of course, with LAX now in the picture, and with SCU, Private Party, Jurassic Express, Best Friends, etc., the tag team scene in AEW is going to open a lot of people's eyes. I'm looking forward to all of it!


----------



## Jazminator

Raye said:


> Anyone complaining about a first-round bye has never played a competitive sport in their life, imagine not being able to grasp this concept
> 
> :heyman6:heyman6:heyman6


I agree. Byes in sports tournaments happen all the time. In the Big West women's basketball tournament, the top two finishers in the regular season get a *DOUBLE BYE*. It's an accepted practice because the top teams have earned that luxury. So did Dark Order by winning their match.


----------



## imthegame19

I say SCU end up tag champs. I can see SCU beating Lucha Bros in the finals. Then having rematch at Full Gear since Lucha Bros beat SCU already. My guess is Santana/Ortiz feud with Young Bucks in non title feud.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jurassic Express going over Dark Order is my finals pick.


----------



## Death Rider

The Wood said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aedubya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this tournament be on the one night yeah?
> 
> Only way the bye can make sense
> 
> 
> 
> What are you even saying? :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, as Brian Last said, isn’t a match where someone gets a bye to the next round just a first round match?
> 
> AEW has some stupid, convoluted shit, whether people want to admit that or not.
Click to expand...

If it was the best friends would be out. Is it a bit convoluted? Sure but it ain't a first round match


----------



## Natecore

All I know is I’m going to enjoy the fuck outta this company.

Prowrestling needs AEW.

I need AEW! 

:mark:


----------



## Aedubya

Bucks
Private Party

Jungle Express
Lucha Bros

SCU
Best Friends

Semi Finals:

Dark Order
Private Party

Best Friends
Lucha Brothers

Finals:

Dark Order vs. Lucha Brothers

Winners: Lucha Brothers


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Bucks over Private Party
Jungle Express over Lucha Bros
SCU over Best Friends

Bucks over Jungle Express
Dark Order over SCU

Bucks over Dark Order

Bucks as champs is probably best considering where the rest of the Elite is. Kenny is on a losing streak, heel turn redemption angle. Hangman could possibly be headed for a heel turn and just lost the title match and is starting at the bottom. Cody is undefeated in singles comp but isn't winning the title at Full Gear. Plus the Buck are the most well known tag team anyway. 

Private Party will be in a feud with A&JE. LAX attacked the Lucha Bros at All Out. Yeah, they took out Nick too but it was mainly because he was there. LB was the focus. I can't see them doing another LB/YB match on free tv knowing that match will be better than whatever the final will be and the Dark Order isn't fighting the Best Friends again and they aren't losing after getting a first round bye. Plus if anybody can help get the Dark Order over it'll be the Young Bucks. 

My only complaint is I was hoping the field would be a bit bigger.


----------



## Hangman

Raye said:


> Anyone complaining about a first-round bye has never played a competitive sport in their life, imagine not being able to grasp this concept
> 
> :heyman6:heyman6:heyman6


TBF I'm UK and before AEW I'd never heard of a Buy In. 

Still don't fully understand it. :shrug


----------



## V-Trigger

Alright_Mate said:


> Lucha Bros vs Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy in the first round :fuckthis
> 
> As for Riho :meh the Women's division is garbage.


Not enough Terrible bimbo wrestlers for you?.


----------



## Bananas

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Bucks over Private Party
> Jungle Express over Lucha Bros
> SCU over Best Friends
> 
> Bucks over Jungle Express
> Dark Order over SCU
> 
> Bucks over Dark Order
> 
> Bucks as champs is probably best considering where the rest of the Elite is. Kenny is on a losing streak, heel turn redemption angle. Hangman could possibly be headed for a heel turn and just lost the title match and is starting at the bottom. Cody is undefeated in singles comp but isn't winning the title at Full Gear. Plus the Buck are the most well known tag team anyway.
> 
> Private Party will be in a feud with A&JE. LAX attacked the Lucha Bros at All Out. Yeah, they took out Nick too but it was mainly because he was there. LB was the focus. I can't see them doing another LB/YB match on free tv knowing that match will be better than whatever the final will be and the Dark Order isn't fighting the Best Friends again and they aren't losing after getting a first round bye. Plus if anybody can help get the Dark Order over it'll be the Young Bucks.
> 
> My only complaint is I was hoping the field would be a bit bigger.


Pretty much how I see it going too. That lay-out also sets thing up nicely for their challengers with Lucha Bros having a claim given they beat them, and if the Dark Order cheat to beat SCU, they can rematch and then SCU could face the Bucks upon winning given the Bucks won't have beaten them in the tourney.


----------



## patpat

DGenerationMC said:


> Jurassic Express going over Dark Order is my finals pick.


this! it seems so obvious to me, they have been building the jurassic as the ultimate babyface, heck they even made sure that they could get into the tournament with FAN VOTES,there is clearly! a story being told with them. 
and they will use the go away heat and the disinterest the fans have in the dark order to make the JE even more over
can ou imagine a final with JE vs DO? NO ONE will be rooting for the dark order and no one wants to see them as champs, with how over the jurassic express are...the pop when they win might be phenomenal.


----------



## V-Trigger

Remember that the Elite is facing Jericho and Santana & Ortiz. They will probably beat down the Bucks costing them the match the next week.


----------



## Alright_Mate

V-Trigger said:


> Not enough Terrible bimbo wrestlers for you?.


:Wat?

Their Women's roster is the worst thing about their company, that's why.

Nyla Rose vs Riho to crown their first ever Women's Champion is a terrible way to start.

But if you want to defend their pathetic booking go ahead (Y)


----------



## NXT Only

V-Trigger said:


> Remember that the Elite is facing Jericho and Santana & Ortiz. They will probably beat down the Bucks costing them the match the next week.


Are they Jericho’s mystery partners?


----------



## Raye

Hangman said:


> TBF I'm UK and before AEW I'd never heard of a Buy In.
> 
> Still don't fully understand it. :shrug


It's a Poker term, you don't need to live anywhere else to grasp that concept. It's just them trying to give a pre-show a different name. UK is also not exempt from getting byes in sports, so again, not an excuse.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT Only said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that the Elite is facing Jericho and Santana & Ortiz. They will probably beat down the Bucks costing them the match the next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they Jericho’s mystery partners?
Click to expand...

No. People assume its LAX. Altho to be honest LAX do not even have chemistry or seem like the type that Jericho would want as his tag team partners :lol


----------



## imthegame19

SCU makes perfect sense in winning titles. Like with Cody and Omega they don't wanna make VPs the first champs. While people just saw Lucha Bros with different titles at All Out. So giving them AEW tag titles already would confuse people. SCU held tag titles plenty of places and are over veterans that are perfect candidate for the spot. While Dark Order clearly not over enough for the tags yet. Not to mention Jungle Express has lost on the last few ppvs. So I don't think they view either team as ready yet. That's why I say SCU wins and feuds with Lucha Bros. With Santana/Ortiz feuding with the Bucks.


----------



## Tilon

Got to agree about the women's division. Initially it was decently entertaining but it's fell off, and I'm just not interested.

Women's divisions are harder to do in any case. Some people think because wrestling is predetermined that the athleticism difference between women and men suddenly doesn't matter, despite the fact that wrestling is heavily athletic.

There's a reason women's divisions tend to be about T and A: The athleticism isn't going to be as good, so focus on what people find interesting.

And Nyla has neither one of those. She wouldn't be within 100 miles of a contract in the men's division.


----------



## bradatar

Looks like the show is called "All Elite Wrestling: Dynamite"


----------



## The Masked Avenger

bradatar said:


> Looks like the show is called "All Elite Wrestling: Dynamite"


Where did you see that?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

I think it will be SCU vs. Jurassic Express with SCU going over in the finals.

Jurassic Express or Young Bucks are the only two that make sense to me, if you are going to tell the ultimate underdog story with Jurassic Express then go all the way and finish the story by having them win it all


----------



## Buhalovski

Tilon said:


> Got to agree about the women's division. Initially it was decently entertaining but it's fell off, and I'm just not interested.
> 
> Women's divisions are harder to do in any case. Some people think because wrestling is predetermined that the athleticism difference between women and men suddenly doesn't matter, despite the fact that wrestling is heavily athletic.
> 
> There's a reason women's divisions tend to be about T and A: The athleticism isn't going to be as good, so focus on what people find interesting.
> 
> And Nyla has neither one of those. She wouldn't be within 100 miles of a contract in the men's division.


Tessa Blanchard, Tenille Dashwood, Mercedes Martinez. That plus Britt Baker and couple of the japanese women could elevate them to somewhat decent level. 

Nyla Rose is meh, it feels like a Brandi project only to flirt with the PC crowd.


----------



## bradatar

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Where did you see that?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

I won't lie, right now I feel a little disappointed the tournament field is so small. When they first talked about this tournament I imagined this giant, grand tournament that could span a couple months and really give huge amounts of tag teams.

So seeing a 7 team field which ultimately means only 6 matches, I don't know, I feel like you could do more. Bring in teams from AAA and OWE, make some more makeshift teams to bring the field to 15 or something. I feel like it makes the tag titles bigger prizes with more teams going after it.

It just feels like you will have to do that much more work in these matches to make the tournament memorable with only 6 matches. Though one thing I do like is wins and losses mattering to the point where people had to pick between Jungle Express and Angelico & Evans because both teams are winless right now. But still, with something like this, I would want everyone involved.

So I think they could have done a little more. But hey, maybe at the end of the day I'll be wrong and all 6 matches will deliver big time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is a very good watch - SCU and YB have room service

‘Do Ya??’


----------



## Death Rider

TD Stinger said:


> I won't lie, right now I feel a little disappointed the tournament field is so small. When they first talked about this tournament I imagined this giant, grand tournament that could span a couple months and really give huge amounts of tag teams.
> 
> So seeing a 7 team field which ultimately means only 6 matches, I don't know, I feel like you could do more. Bring in teams from AAA and OWE, make some more makeshift teams to bring the field to 15 or something. I feel like it makes the tag titles bigger prizes with more teams going after it.
> 
> It just feels like you will have to do that much more work in these matches to make the tournament memorable with only 6 matches. Though one thing I do like is wins and losses mattering to the point where people had to pick between Jungle Express and Angelico & Evans because both teams are winless right now. But still, with something like this, I would want everyone involved.
> 
> So I think they could have done a little more. But hey, maybe at the end of the day I'll be wrong and all 6 matches will deliver big time.


I kind of agree with this. Would have loved a bigger tournament as someone who loves him a god tournament but I see why if they want the tag division established quickly


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I would actually have liked a league type setup - everybody faces everybody - gets points - final is the top 2 teams fighting for the title at ppv

I guess that would’ve taken too long


----------



## shandcraig

Random off topic but does anyone remember Glacier quote about its not what happens to you or something? Im trying to remember. Its what you do with it or how you respond? 

Lol


----------



## V-Trigger

Alright_Mate said:


> :Wat?
> 
> Their Women's roster is the worst thing about their company, that's why.
> 
> Nyla Rose vs Riho to crown their first ever Women's Champion is a terrible way to start.
> 
> But if you want to defend their pathetic booking go ahead (Y)


Terrible booking? Wtf are you talking about lmao. Riho and Nyla won nº1 contender matches.


----------



## Aedubya

Where did my thread about the Stephen Arnell wrestling drama TV show go btw?

It's aew related afterall


----------



## Bosnian21

I’ve seen so many AEW ads during the last two days. Before, after and during halftime of Champions League games. Great spot for AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Alright_Mate said:


> :Wat?
> 
> Their Women's roster is the worst thing about their company, that's why.
> 
> Nyla Rose vs Riho to crown their first ever Women's Champion is a terrible way to start.
> 
> But if you want to defend their pathetic booking go ahead (Y)


Women's roster is the worst thing about any promotion, except for a women's promotion. So that's a non-point right there. They're doing what they can with who they've got, for now. Everybody else worth a shit is tied up elsewhere. 

This reeks of another case of 'my favorite isn't winning RIGHT NOW, so this whole promotion sucks.'


----------



## Alright_Mate

V-Trigger said:


> Terrible booking? Wtf are you talking about lmao. Riho and Nyla won nº1 contender matches.


Don't care if they earned the right.

To have them battle it out to crown the first ever AEW Women's Champion is crap.

Personally I think Britt Baker vs Bea Priestley would have made more sense as the title match, that's the only real Women's storyline they've built up, they have actual heat.

Nyla Rose vs Riho is just meh.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> This reeks of another case of 'my favorite isn't winning RIGHT NOW, so this whole promotion sucks.'


Wrong.

The AEW Women's division lacks star power, that's clear for all to see.

Nobody really stands out to me, I just think Nyla Rose vs Riho is a very meh match to crown your first ever Women's Champion.

As I said above, Britt Baker vs Bea Priestley would have made more sense.

But AEW has this obsession with being different and Omega has an obsession with Joshi Women.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Alright_Mate said:


> This reeks of another case of 'my favorite isn't winning RIGHT NOW, so this whole promotion sucks.'
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The AEW Women's division lacks star power, that's clear for all to see.
> 
> *Nobody really stands out to me*, I just think Nyla Rose vs Riho is a very meh match to crown your first ever Women's Champion.
> 
> As I said above, Britt Baker vs Bea Priestley would have made more sense.
Click to expand...

To you. Ok, so instead of ‘my favorite isn’t winning’, it’s ‘I don’t like who’s winning.’ Close enough. Thank you for proving me right.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Reggie Dunlop said:


> To you. Ok, so instead of ‘my favorite isn’t winning’, it’s ‘I don’t like who’s winning.’ Close enough. Thank you for proving me right.


Would you have gone for those two as the two Women to fight it out to be first AEW Women's Champion?

Course you wouldn't.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Alright_Mate said:


> Would you have gone for those two as the two Women to fight it out to be first AEW Women's Champion?
> 
> Course you wouldn't.


I don’t really care, I’m just along for the ride. Those two had a decent match already, I’m sure they’ll have another one. Whoever wins will be the first title holder, not the last. There will be many challengers to follow, and many other champions. I just want the title to eventually mean something through good defenses and meaningful changes, and not just be a fucking story line prop. Either of these two will make the first challenger look credible. From there they build up their own stars. 

So no, I’ve got no problem with either one of these two being the first women’s champion.


----------



## Jazminator

As a wrestling fan, I don't really care about "star power." I enjoy seeing new faces and watching them grow and develop. That's a big reason why I'm enjoying AEW in the first place: I'm getting to learn about previously unknown (to me) performers such as MJF, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, Darby Allin and others. 

In other words, I like seeing Riho vs Nyla Rose for the title.


----------



## The Wood

V-Trigger said:


> Alright_Mate said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/nO8LU9T.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wat?" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Their Women's roster is the worst thing about their company, that's why.
> 
> Nyla Rose vs Riho to crown their first ever Women's Champion is a terrible way to start.
> 
> But if you want to defend their pathetic booking go ahead <img src="http://i.imgur.com/CxXL03Q.gif" border="0" alt="" title="thumbs up" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible booking? Wtf are you talking about lmao. Riho and Nyla won nº1 contender matches.
Click to expand...

Winning a contender’s match doesn’t inherently indicate good booking. Now that is wtf.

Nyla got her title shot by winning a Battle Royal on a pre-show. I believe her match against Riho is going to be her first one-on-one match for the company, and if she wins the belt, it will be her first pinfall win with them. Jinder Mahal won a #1 Contender’s Match too. 

Riho is a step ahead, because she has at least beaten Hikaru Shida one-on-one. The match sucked and the crowd was dead, but it happened.

I don’t know how anyone can call this “good booking.” You can like the show and the individuals, etc., but good booking? If WWE crowned their first champion by having someone win a Gimmick Battle Royal and the winner of a random match between Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross, people would have a field day talking about how it doesn’t make sense and is terrible.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, guys, there is a fine line between disagreeing with someone and debating them and saying things like "what, not enough plastic in their bodies" when they say something you don't agree with.

Because at that point, how are you any better than the people that you put on your "Ignore List" in this same thread.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It'd be a shame if AEW doesn't sign Ivelisse and/or Mercedes Martinez.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Star Power is a key thing though especially when crowning your first ever Champions.

Look at the Men's side, Jericho vs Hangman, a Wrestling legend vs an unknown quantity. Thankfully they went with the logical option in Jericho because he is the familiar name.

The problem with the Women's division is that everyone is basically an unknown quantity. Of course they have to start somewhere but is Nyla Rose vs Riho a standout match to crown their first ever Women's Champion, not really, they could have done better. The Women's division is the weak link of AEW, starting it up in this manner just screams average. 

As I said I would have gone for Britt Baker vs Bea Priestley as the Championship match, I'm not that high on either one of those but having those two fight for the Championship would have made more sense.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The Wood said:


> Winning a contender’s match doesn’t inherently indicate good booking. Now that is wtf.
> 
> Nyla got her title shot by winning a Battle Royal on a pre-show. I believe her match against Riho is going to be her first one-on-one match for the company, and if she wins the belt, it will be her first pinfall win with them. Jinder Mahal won a #1 Contender’s Match too.
> 
> Riho is a step ahead, because she has at least beaten Hikaru Shida one-on-one. The match sucked and the crowd was dead, but it happened.
> 
> I don’t know how anyone can call this “good booking.” You can like the show and the individuals, etc., but good booking? If WWE crowned their first champion by having someone win a Gimmick Battle Royal and the winner of a random match between Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross, people would have a field day talking about how it doesn’t make sense and is terrible.


Great point on the Nyla Rose situation.

At Double or Nothing she lost, at Fyter Fest she lost. Yet she wins her first ever match in a Battle Royal to earn herself a title shot, bit unfair to certain others.

Britt Baker won at Double or Nothing. Allie won at Fyter Fest. Bea Priestley, Shoko Nakajima and Brandi Rhodes won matches at Fight for the Fallen.

I thought wins and losses were a major thing in AEW.

Britt, Allie, Bea, Shoko and Brandi all have a better win/loss record than Nyla yet she's the one getting a title shot :shrug

They really should have booked things differently.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Bray Wyatt's won a single match since coming back but he's getting a title shot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MJF is working D&D fans like a MFer on twitter right now.

Getting death threats, mainstream attention from actors and media, reddit is blowing up.

All of a sudden, Brandon Cutler is every D&D fans fav wrestler

It is hilarious

:lenny


----------



## Death Rider

I mean who in the Women's divison do they have that has star power on the level of Jericho? No one. So no matter what it was going to be two unknowns to the general audience as WWE and IMPACT scooped up the majority of the top women's talent. I like Rhio so I am hoping she wins. But at the same time lets see where they go with it instead of jumping the gun.

Also on the booking to make this match, doing another tournament at the same time as the tag team title touranment would be bad booking imo. You don't want to have two touranments at the same time.


----------



## Tilon

Nyla is just bad, there's no getting around it. Do they even work out, or is the gimmick just to be a fat slob that dominates through weight?

But protected classes can't be gotten rid of, only advanced. That's just the truth.


----------



## TD Stinger

yeahbaby! said:


> Bray Wyatt's won a single match since coming back but he's getting a title shot.


I mean Bray is like the hottest thing in wrestling at the moment. So, there are exceptions to some rules, this being an example.


----------



## shandcraig

In wrestling? Lol ya ok.in wwe sure


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Women’s matches so far

DON
4 way *singles* with Baker, Kylie, Rose, Kong - Baker wins, pinning Kylie
6 woman tag - Team with Shida, Riho beats team with Yuka - Shida gets pin = Shida + Riho wins

Fyter Fest
Allie beats Leva Bates in *singles*
Women 3 way *singles* - Riho, Yuka, Rose - Riho pins Rose to win

FFTF

*Singles* - Brandi beats Allie
Womens tag - Team with Bea beats team of Baker + Riho. Riho gets pinned by unsigned Nakajima. Bea’s team wins

All Out

Battle Royale (*singles* category)- Rose wins, beating all other participants, including Baker, Bea, Brandi, Kong, Allie, Leva

*Singles* - Riho beats Shida

So.... in singles.... after these matches it is

Won / drawn / lost

Riho - 2-0-0
Rose - 1-0-2
Shida - 1-0-1
Baker - 1-0-1
Brandi - 1-0-1
Allie - 1-0-1
Bates - 0-0-2

With Rose’s victory outweighing Baker and Brandi because if the Battle Royale

i fail to see what the f’kn problem is here

Overall stats:

Riho - 3-0-1
Rose - 1-0-2
Shida: 2-0-1
Baker: 1-0-2
Brandi: 1-0-2
Allie: 1-0-1
Bates: 0-0-3

With that it makes sense that Shida v Riho was for the number 1 contender as a match and it makes sense since all else was equal to have a battle royale for the other spot


----------



## Tilon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i fail to see what the f’kn problem is here


Nyla sucks as a wrestler and isn't visually appealing either


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tilon said:


> Nyla sucks as a wrestler and isn't visually appealing either


Well, she’s green as pig shit sure - but I thought there was a logic debate about booking going on.


----------



## TD Stinger

I will say it might not have been the best decision to crown the 1st Women's Champion the same way they crowned the 1st Men's Champion. I mean with that you can get away with it because you guys like Hangman, Kenny, and Jericho in the mix.

In a roster of unknowns female wise, maybe something different should have been done. Honestly it feels like you could have waited a little longer before crowning a Women's Champion to allow more women to establish themselves.



shandcraig said:


> In wrestling? Lol ya ok.in wwe sure


OK, name me one talent in wrestling right now with more buzz, interest, and excitement around them than Bray does.

Anyone in Impact? Nope. Anyone in ROH? Nope. Anyone in NJPW? Nope. Even AEW, right now, is there anyone hotter than Bray? Not really.

So, tell me how I'm wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> I will say it might not have been the best decision to crown the 1st Women's Champion the same way they crowned the 1st Men's Champion. I mean with that you can get away with it because you guys like Hangman, Kenny, and Jericho in the mix.
> 
> In a roster of unknowns female wise, maybe something different should have been done. Honestly it feels like you could have waited a little longer before crowning a Women's Champion to allow more women to establish themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> *OK, name me one talent in wrestling right now with more buzz, interest, and excitement around them than Bray does.*
> 
> Anyone in Impact? Nope. Anyone in ROH? Nope. Anyone in NJPW? Nope. Even AEW, right now, is there anyone hotter than Bray? Not really.
> 
> So, tell me how I'm wrong.


Mox and Jericho is pretty high on those lists

But you can argue and I can argue - fact is, it is subjective and there is no way to tell - unless you want to run some deep analytics on various platforms

But the last two weeks - the only wrestlers who got mainstream media attention has been Jericho with bubbly meme and losing championship and MJF today by laying into D&D fans

So.... them?


----------



## Corey

AEW coming to Cali soon...?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174379855263293440


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mox and Jericho is pretty high on those lists
> 
> But you can argue and I can argue - fact is, it is subjective and there is no way to tell - unless you want to run some deep analytics on various platforms
> 
> But the last two weeks - the only wrestlers who got mainstream media attention has been Jericho with bubbly meme and losing championship and MJF today by laying into D&D fans
> 
> So.... them?


I said right now. And right now, no one is talking about Mox because he got hurt and with Jericho the bubbly memes seem to have been left behind like any other meme.

Right now, going into October with AEW debuting on TNT, SD going to FOX, the draft happening, etc., the most talked about guy I see is Bray. And look I love Mox. I’m not here to put anyone down. Just stating what seems obvious right now.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Tilon said:


> Nyla is just bad, there's no getting around it. Do they even work out, or is the gimmick just to be a fat slob that dominates through weight?
> 
> But protected classes can't be gotten rid of, only advanced. That's just the truth.


I don't get the hate on her. She's got a good presentation as a monster heel and good power moves.


----------



## AEWMoxley

TD Stinger said:


> I will say it might not have been the best decision to crown the 1st Women's Champion the same way they crowned the 1st Men's Champion. I mean with that you can get away with it because you guys like Hangman, Kenny, and Jericho in the mix.
> 
> In a roster of unknowns female wise, maybe something different should have been done. Honestly it feels like you could have waited a little longer before crowning a Women's Champion to allow more women to establish themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, name me one talent in wrestling right now with more buzz, interest, and excitement around them than Bray does.
> 
> Anyone in Impact? Nope. Anyone in ROH? Nope. Anyone in NJPW? Nope. Even AEW, right now, is there anyone hotter than Bray? Not really.
> 
> So, tell me how I'm wrong.


I liked Bray Wyatt when I was watching WWE, but I haven't heard anything about him ever since, so it's a surprise to me that you mention his name when it comes to having buzz. Could it just be that you're living in a WWE bubble?

I can point to the impressive numbers that Moxley and Jericho have drawn (for a brand new promotion that has no built-in loyalty from millions of people yet), and in Moxley's case, he was largely responsible for setting a ticket demand record. Has Bray Wyatt done anything remotely close in terms of drawing money?


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> I liked Bray Wyatt when I was watching WWE, but I haven't heard anything about him ever since, so it's a surprise to me that you mention his name when it comes to having buzz. Could it just be that you're living in a WWE bubble?
> 
> I can point to the impressive numbers that Moxley and Jericho have drawn (for a brand new promotion that has no built-in loyalty from millions of people yet), and in Moxley's case, he was largely responsible for setting a ticket demand record. Has Bray Wyatt done anything remotely close in terms of drawing money?


Imagine accusing someone of being in a WWE bubble when you're the one in a bubble if you don't realize Bray as The Fiend is currently the hottest act in wrestling.


----------



## TD Stinger

AEWMoxley said:


> I liked Bray Wyatt when I was watching WWE, but I haven't heard anything about him ever since, so it's a surprise to me that you mention his name when it comes to having buzz. Could it just be that you're living in a WWE bubble?
> 
> I can point to the impressive numbers that Moxley and Jericho have drawn (for a brand new promotion that has no built-in loyalty from millions of people yet), and in Moxley's case, he was largely responsible for setting a ticket demand record. Has Bray Wyatt done anything remotely close in terms of drawing money?


Ok, I’ll bite. Yea I live in a WWE bubble. Someone who comments on WWE, AEW, NJPW, and several other promotions. But yes I live in a WWE bubble. Keep reaching for that low hanging fruit.

Impressive numbers. You mean the impressive numbers the AEW brand as a whole is drawing. Talking about the same show in All Out that would have sold out in record time with big demand with or without Mox. I mean I love Mox but if he’s that big a star why didn’t Full Gear sell out immediately when Omega vs. Mox was rescheduled. Why isn’t there mire buzz behind that if Mox has that much power.

Mox and Jericho went to the Elite’s company, not the other way around. And they aren’t drawing what they are without the power of the brand as a whole, no one guy, period.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> I said right now. And right now, no one is talking about Mox because he got hurt and with Jericho the bubbly memes seem to have been left behind like any other meme.
> 
> Right now, going into October with AEW debuting on TNT, SD going to FOX, the draft happening, etc., the most talked about guy I see is Bray. And look I love Mox. I’m not here to put anyone down. Just stating what seems obvious right now.


I mean, let’s not get on a tangent about Bray on the AEW thread - enough space for that elsewhere

Back to the Nyla thing though - I think the point someone else made that the logic of her booking into a title match is more sound than the logic of Bray - if you disregarded his current popularity.

Which is a valid point - but hopefully we can leave Bray out of it from here

Good wrestler by the way - current character is fire

I hope for his fans’ sake they don’t mess it up


----------



## Tilon

The Fiend is a good short term buzz thing, but the problem with this 'fear' shit is eventually they've got to be in a ring and slog it out.

It's hard to keep that fear momentum going. Only the Undertaker managed to make it a career.

Maybe the Fiend can do it. But with the Corporate Blob behind him, I fear his mountain is too high to climb.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> Imagine accusing someone of being in a WWE bubble when you're the one in a bubble if you don't realize Bray as The Fiend is currently the hottest act in wrestling.


By what metric?


----------



## Chan Hung

Well guys I went ahead and gave NXT the benefit of the doubt and as somebody who's very new to the product I felt underwhelmed and I personally thought that there was no reason to watch after 20 minutes so if this is how they intend to keep viewers after 10 minutes it's really not going to work I hate to say this but they may have to throw in a couple bigger named stars because personally I think the talent is pretty bland no offense


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> By what metric?


I think that for once we are on the same page XD


----------



## Chan Hung

Also I mean at least aew wrestling has Moxley Jericho mjf they have at least some potential


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean, let’s not get on a tangent about Bray on the AEW thread - enough space for that elsewhere
> 
> Back to the Nyla thing though - I think the point someone else made that the logic of her booking into a title match is more sound than the logic of Bray - if you disregarded his current popularity.
> 
> *Which is a valid point - but hopefully we can leave Bray out of it from here
> *
> Good wrestler by the way - current character is fire
> 
> I hope for his fans’ sake they don’t mess it up


Well I've already gone down that rabbit hole :lol

Yeah I'll take blame for that one. But talking about Nyla, I just thought the way they got to this Women's Title match was weird. Now Nyla and Riho at least have some history with each other in AEW's short existence.

With a lot of these women, no one of them are really established yet. So 3 shows in to have 2 people compete in a regular match and then everyone else competes in a BR, I don't think we've had enough opportunities for wins and losses to do that.

With the men you can get away with it with guys like Jericho. But with the women to do it the same way? I don't know, feels like you could have established these women before crowning a champion.


----------



## AEWMoxley

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, I’ll bite. Yea I live in a WWE bubble. Someone who comments on WWE, AEW, NJPW, and several other promotions. But yes I live in a WWE bubble. Keep reaching for that low hanging fruit.
> 
> Impressive numbers. You mean the impressive numbers the AEW brand as a whole is drawing. Talking about the same show in All Out that would have sold out in record time with big demand with or without Mox. I mean I love Mox but if he’s that big a star why didn’t Full Gear sell out immediately when Omega vs. Mox was rescheduled. Why isn’t there mire buzz behind that if Mox has that much power.
> 
> Mox and Jericho went to the Elite’s company, not the other way around. And they aren’t drawing what they are without the power of the brand as a whole, no one guy, period.


What brand? This is a new promotion that no one would have heard of it it wasn't for Moxley's and Jericho's involvement. You're acting like they've been a monopoly for two decades and have two decades worth of built-in brand loyalty.

By what metric does he have the most buzz of any wrestler? You're the one who made the claim. Should be easy for you to support it with facts.


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> By what metric?





rbl85 said:


> I think that for once we are on the same page XD


By what people are clearly discussing the most? By how Bray as The Fiend feels like a legitimate star on the show? By crowd reactions? 

I love guys like Moxley and Jericho as much as the next guy, but Mox went cold after losing the remainder of his G1 Climax and then getting forced out of All Out due to injury. He's still going to be over af, but Mox/Omega isn't as hyped atm as it was the first time around. That can obviously change over the course of the next few weeks but we're talking about the present.

Jericho is an absolute god at getting anything over, and he's untouchable on the mic, but he has definitely regressed in the ring. Let's not act like people weren't completely bashing on him until he got his title stolen from him and a little bit of the bubbly became a meme.

Bray is indisputably one of the most over acts in wrestling right now, if not the most over. Saying otherwise means you don't watch or understand pro-wrestling. Show me what other act right now has fans pleading a company to not fuck it up because of how cool, and legitimate Bray as The Fiend feels at the moment. His acting has been top-notch in the Firefly Fun House segments as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Well I've already gone down that rabbit hole :lol
> 
> Yeah I'll take blame for that one. But talking about Nyla, I just thought the way they got to this Women's Title match was weird. Now Nyla and Riho at least have some history with each other in AEW's short existence.
> 
> With a lot of these women, no one of them are really established yet. So 3 shows in to have 2 people compete in a regular match and then everyone else competes in a BR, I don't think we've had enough opportunities for wins and losses to do that.
> 
> *With the men you can get away with it with guys like Jericho. But with the women to do it the same way? I don't know, feels like you could have established these women before crowning a champion.*


..... that is a fair point.

Devil’s advocate - they wanted at least one title crowning first night on tv.

Could not be AEW championship, could not be tag titles.

So, had to be women’s - not the best, but i’ve seen worse - as you say, at least they have history + logically it is the person with the best record vs the winner of a battle royale

Kinda shakes out ok

But i agree - wish they had 1 month of tv to build the heat


----------



## Tilon

Raye said:


> Show me what other act right now has fans pleading a company to not fuck it up because of how cool, and legitimate Bray as The Fiend feels at the moment. His acting has been top-notch in the Firefly Fun House segments as well.


Yea, well...they're gonna fuck it up.

:vince8

I have no confidence in the Blob's creative team.


----------



## Raye

Tilon said:


> Yea, well...they're gonna fuck it up.
> 
> :vince8
> 
> I have no confidence in the Blob's creative team.


Idc whether they fuck it up or not, that's not the point of the discussion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I can’t wait for the Fiend to debut Oct 2, so that his can all be relevant to AEW....

Oh..... wait.....


Little cheap shot from OHT regarding the hastily designed wwe NXT shirts 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174483935369277440


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> By what people are clearly discussing the most? By how Bray as The Fiend feels like a legitimate star on the show? By crowd reactions?
> 
> I love guys like Moxley and Jericho as much as the next guy, but Mox went cold after losing the remainder of his G1 Climax and then getting forced out of All Out due to injury. He's still going to be over af, but Mox/Omega isn't as hyped atm as it was the first time around. That can obviously change over the course of the next few weeks but we're talking about the present.
> 
> Jericho is an absolute god at getting anything over, and he's untouchable on the mic, but he has definitely regressed in the ring. Let's not act like people weren't completely bashing on him until he got his title stolen from him and a little bit of the bubbly became a meme.
> 
> Bray is indisputably one of the most over acts in wrestling right now, if not the most over. Saying otherwise means you don't watch or understand pro-wrestling. Show me what other act right now has fans pleading a company to not fuck it up because of how cool, and legitimate Bray as The Fiend feels at the moment. His acting has been top-notch in the Firefly Fun House segments as well.


Bray's peak doesn't even come close to Moxley's. Moxley has been off of TV since June, while Bray has presumably been on TV just about every week, and WWE recently had their second biggest event of the year, and yet he's barely generating more interest now.










When AEW debuts on TNT, Moxley is going to trump anything Bray does.


----------



## TD Stinger

AEWMoxley said:


> What brand? This is a new promotion that no one would have heard of it it wasn't for Moxley's and Jericho's involvement. You're acting like they've been a monopoly for two decades and have two decades worth of built-in brand loyalty.
> 
> By what metric does he have the most buzz of any wrestler? You're the one who made the claim. Should be easy for you to support it with facts.


You mean a group of guys that sold 10,000 seats in a half hour before Jericho and Mox were invloved? You mean a company that ran Double or Nothing to big results before Mox was ever involved.

This does not happen without The Elite and what they built. Jericho and Mox don't start their own company without The Elite and have it be this successful. You say I'm acting like they're a monopoly, you're acting like this company would have been dead without Mox and Jericho. Mox and Jericho joined The Elite's company, not the other way around.

What numbers do you actually have to support your claim. What, a Meltzer tweet that you gloried to the point of hilarity calling Mox a "mega star" and suddenly the narrative is that Mox is the reason for all of their success.

Mox joined a hot company at the right time. Is helping them? Absolutely. But if he such a "mega star" why didn't Full Gear sell out immediately when we got Mox vs. Omega rescheduled? Why aren't their following shows getting more buzz?

I call Bray the hottest star in wrestling right now because right now he's the one everyone is talking about. 3 months from now it could be someone completely different, because that's how wrestling works.

So please spare me and stop trying to force this narrative that Mox is this "mega star" and "mega draw" when just like WWE, the selling point behind AEW is the brand, not one guy.


----------



## AEWMoxley

TD Stinger said:


> You mean a group of guys that sold 10,000 seats in a half hour before Jericho and Mox were invloved? You mean a company that ran Double or Nothing to big results before Mox was ever involved.
> 
> This does not happen without The Elite and what they built. Jericho and Mox don't start their own company without The Elite and have it be this successful. You say I'm acting like they're a monopoly, you're acting like this company would have been dead without Mox and Jericho. Mox and Jericho joined The Elite's company, not the other way around.
> 
> What numbers do you actually have to support your claim. What, a Meltzer tweet that you gloried to the point of hilarity calling Mox a "mega star" and suddenly the narrative is that Mox is the reason for all of their success.
> 
> Mox joined a hot company at the right time. Is helping them? Absolutely. But if he such a "mega star" why didn't Full Gear sell out immediately when we got Mox vs. Omega rescheduled? Why aren't their following shows getting more buzz?
> 
> I call Bray the hottest star in wrestling right now because right now he's the one everyone is talking about. 3 months from now it could be someone completely different, because that's how wrestling works.
> 
> So please spare me and stop trying to force this narrative that Mox is this "mega star" and "mega draw" when just like WWE, the selling point behind AEW is the brand, not one guy.


All In drew 50k buys without Moxley and Jericho. Or did you forget about that? TNA numbers. 

Moxley has moved numbers in every promotion he's been in. He was one of the top merchandise sellers in WWE at the peak of his popularity, when the WWE was still drawing 4 million viewers, he moved numbers for NJPW World, added 20K replay buys for DON, and then stimulated the greatest ticket demand in wrestling history. 

Tell me about the numbers that Bray has moved recently.


----------



## Alexander_G

Tilon said:


> Nyla sucks as a wrestler and isn't visually appealing either


Nyla has surprising agility but is also very sloppy and uncoordinated. 90% of Nyla's matches are someone getting bulldozed over because Nyla charges at them like a rhino and plus it's hard for most girls to maneuver or irish whip Nyla around because they don't have near the strength level.


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> Bray's peak doesn't even come close to Moxley's. Moxley has been off of TV since June, while Bray has presumably been on TV just about every week, and WWE recently had their second biggest event of the year, and yet he's barely generating more interest now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When AEW debuts on TNT, Moxley is going to trump anything Bray does.


Bray/Fiend has not been on TV every week, and why are you going back to Sept 2018 as if Bray was relevant at that time :lmao:lmao:lmao



AEWMoxley said:


> Bray's peak doesn't even come close to Moxley's. Moxley has been off of TV since June, while Bray has presumably been on TV just about every week, and WWE recently had their second biggest event of the year, and yet he's barely generating more interest now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When AEW debuts on TNT, Moxley is going to trump anything Bray does.












unkout


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> Bray/Fiend has not been on TV every week, and why are you going back to Sept 2018 as if Bray was relevant at that time :lmao:lmao:lmao


12 months is the default time frame. Bray's peak, which came recently, was crushed by Moxley's peak. It's not even close.

Again, some people on this forum live in a bubble and think that buzz on WF translates to interest of the wider audience. It clearly doesn't.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1. Using google trends only in an argument is silly - you’ll have to poll FB, youtube, Twitter, tv ratings, bing and more per geo to accurately get and answer of popularity - as well as sales of merch globally. Impossible to calculate

2. Can you guys take this discussion to the Bray fan thread?

K thx byeeeeee


----------



## TD Stinger

AEWMoxley said:


> All In drew 50k buys without Moxley and Jericho. Or did you forget about that? TNA numbers.
> 
> Moxley has moved numbers in every promotion he's been in. He was one of the top merchandise sellers in WWE at the peak of his popularity, when the WWE was still drawing 4 million viewers, he moved numbers for NJPW World, added 20K replay buys for DON, and then stimulated the greatest ticket demand in wrestling history.
> 
> Tell me about the numbers that Bray has moved recently.


OK, do you think Mox on a show by himself with other guys not named The Elite would have gotten 10,000 people in an arena or 50k buys? And again, they did pretty big business without Mox at Double or Nothing, and to put all the replay value on him for his 3 minute cameo at the end where people could just watch on Youtube the next day? Really? And also again, All Out would have been that hot and sold out immediately with or without Mox. And if we use your WWE viewership logic, the viewership has fallen for years, at times when Mox has been a main player in the company. So wouldn't that mean he's not a draw?

Now of course, I know that's not his fault. It's no one's fault, not the talent anyways. But in the way you present it, you're damaging him more than hyping him.

You keep ignoring this, so I'll say it again, AEW has the success they have because of the power of their brand, not just because of Mox. The AEW brand is bigger than any one person in WWE, absolutely. But is Mox right now, on September 18, have more hype around him than Bray? I don't think so.

We'll see if that narrative changes when AEW is on TNT. But it is beyond laughable that you keep trying to prop up Mox at the expense of everyone else in AEW. It's the brand, not one guy.


----------



## AEWMoxley

TD Stinger said:


> OK, do you think Mox on a show by himself with other guys not named The Elite would have gotten 10,000 people in an arena or 50k buys? And again, they did pretty big business without Mox at Double or Nothing, and to put all the replay value on him for his 3 minute cameo at the end where people could just watch on Youtube the next day? Really? And also again, All Out would have been that hot and sold out immediately with or without Mox. And if we use your WWE viewership logic, the viewership has fallen for years, at times when Mox has been a main player in the company. So wouldn't that mean he's not a draw?
> 
> Now of course, I know that's not his fault. It's no one's fault, not the talent anyways. But in the way you present it, you're damaging him more than hyping him.
> 
> You keep ignoring this, so I'll say it again, AEW has the success they have because of the power of their brand, not just because of Mox. The AEW brand is bigger than any one person in WWE, absolutely. But is Mox right now, on September 18, have more hype around him than Bray? I don't think so.
> 
> We'll see if that narrative changes when AEW is on TNT. But it is beyond laughable that you keep trying to prop up Mox at the expense of everyone else in AEW. It's the brand, not one guy.


Take a look at the numbers. All anyone was talking about after DON was Moxley. Of course those replay buys were on him.

What viewership argument? The only reason I brought up the viewership when he was still there was to outline the fact that he has a big fanbase. When they were still drawing 4 million per week, he was one of their most over acts, and a top 5 merchandise seller.

Moxley's peak this summer absolutely crushes Wyatt's peak by an embarrassingly wide magin, as the screenshot I posted earlier shows. If you want to take solace in the fact that more people are talking about him now by default (because Moxley has been off tv) then by all means, have at it. But Moxley's debut on TNT is going to crush anything Wyatt does.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Stop Feeding The Troll!


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> 12 months is the default time frame. Bray's peak, which came recently, was crushed by Moxley's peak. It's not even close.
> 
> Again, some people on this forum live in a bubble and think that buzz on WF translates to interest of the wider audience. It clearly doesn't.


Yeah way to totally ignore the google trends stat I posted.

Also buzz on WF doesn't translate to a wider audience because this site is dead as fuck but buzz on Reddit definitely has a much better depiction.


----------



## Geeee

Man, AEW TV can't get here soon enough.

If only there were a bunch of WWE sub-forums in which to discuss Bray Wyatt...


----------



## What A Maneuver

A bit late and a bit random, but when I went to the movies last Friday they were showing AEW commercials before the trailers. Wrestling looks kind of cool on the big screen. It's too bad they don't air ppvs at theaters.


----------



## Beatles123

AEWMoxley said:


> Take a look at the numbers. All anyone was talking about after DON was Moxley. Of course those replay buys were on him.
> 
> What viewership argument? The only reason I brought up the viewership when he was still there was to outline the fact that he has a big fanbase. When they were still drawing 4 million per week, he was one of their most over acts, and a top 5 merchandise seller.
> 
> Moxley's peak this summer absolutely crushes Wyatt's peak by an embarrassingly wide magin, as the screenshot I posted earlier shows. If you want to take solace in the fact that more people are talking about him now by default (because Moxley has been off tv) then by all means, have at it. But Moxley's debut on TNT is going to crush anything Wyatt does.


Fucks sake, this isnt even the thread for this anymore.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> Yeah way to totally ignore the google trends stat I posted.
> 
> Also buzz on WF doesn't translate to a wider audience because this site is dead as fuck but buzz on Reddit definitely has a much better depiction.


The one where you tried to compare a guy who is on TV vs the guy who hasn't been on TV since June?

Bray's peak is demolished by Moxley's. We've already established this. His last two appearances have generated at least double the interest than anything Wyatt has done, as will his next one, because he's got a way bigger fanbase.

lol @ reddit


----------



## Stellar

Moxley jumped to another wrestling promotion that has a lot of buzz in itself also. There isn't a comparison. It's like apples to oranges.

Wyatt can be discussed elsewhere.

Anyway, getting close to AEW being Dy-na-mite on Wednesday Nights!


----------



## The Wood

TD Stinger said:


> OK, do you think Mox on a show by himself with other guys not named The Elite would have gotten 10,000 people in an arena or 50k buys? And again, they did pretty big business without Mox at Double or Nothing, and to put all the replay value on him for his 3 minute cameo at the end where people could just watch on Youtube the next day? Really? And also again, All Out would have been that hot and sold out immediately with or without Mox. And if we use your WWE viewership logic, the viewership has fallen for years, at times when Mox has been a main player in the company. So wouldn't that mean he's not a draw?
> 
> Now of course, I know that's not his fault. It's no one's fault, not the talent anyways. But in the way you present it, you're damaging him more than hyping him.
> 
> You keep ignoring this, so I'll say it again, AEW has the success they have because of the power of their brand, not just because of Mox. The AEW brand is bigger than any one person in WWE, absolutely. But is Mox right now, on September 18, have more hype around him than Bray? I don't think so.
> 
> We'll see if that narrative changes when AEW is on TNT. But it is beyond laughable that you keep trying to prop up Mox at the expense of everyone else in AEW. It's the brand, not one guy.


I almost called AEWMoxley out on being a troll with the overhyping of the AEW PPV numbers and their constant refusal to separate domestic buys from international and acknowledging market changes when comparing it back to ECW _nineteen years ago_. I had the feeling in my bones, but I didn't mind making the arguments unlike others who would rather dismiss me as a troll because I like discussing such things. 

When Shane McMahon returned in 2016, ticket prices for WrestleMania jumped up. The Undertaker, who has never been a big business shaker, was also involved. This was quite the successful program despite Shane and Taker not really doing much for business at any other point before or after. 

I don't know who in wrestling is a "draw" anymore. The Rock helps PPV buys when he's on a show. That's about it. Things get worse when there is no Cena around. I'm struggling after that. 

Moxley is a fine talent. The the audience that still watches wrestling, he is a star. Or he's recognized as someone significant. That doesn't mean he's going to be solely responsible for moving the meter. Even if he did spike interest in AEW (and correlation is not causation -- he did show up on their first show and fewer people have come back), that's because he's someone people know in a different spot. That works. Jericho helped business in New Japan when he went to the Tokyo Dome. It doesn't mean they're going to sell out forever and a day. 

Moxley is a fine addition. He's a guy wrestling people know that wasn't made to look like _complete_ trash in WWE. He can talk and he can have good matches sometimes. I don't know why AEWMoxley is so intent to try and get it over the line that Moxley is responsible for DON's buys when there is no evidence of that, nor is it even particularly significant if it isn't sustained, of which there is no evidence it is going to be.


----------



## Oracle

Does anyone know what's happening with the likes of Riho and Bea being full time? 

because 2 weeks ago Riho wasnt even on the AEW roster page now she's on there so im guessing AEW offered her a full time deal?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm sticking to my gut that this over performs in the ratings to the shock of many on show 1. 

Less than 2 weeks before my fucking TV has wrestling on TNT again.

Getting ready!


----------



## Death Rider

Why are people still responding to aewmoxley? Just put him on ignore. Also I prefer Moxley but at the moment the fiend is the most hot thing in wrestling. Will that be the case when Moxley is back? We will see.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

People keep biting the obvious bait when they could easily ignore it. :mj4

AEW is coming closer within every day. Saw the latest Road To. Really liked the Riho segment. It's something that WWE can be doing with Asuka and Kairi on the main roster to where they don't need to rely on Paige to be healed. Riho established her goals and purpose against Nyla (going back to their encounter at Fyter Fest). 

MJF is going to be a mega star for AEW. No question. That promo on Culter was money. He has made a random match between him and Cutler into a match that I'm actually looking forward to with his promo here and his trolling on DnD fans.

Good to see we got a first round bracket as well for the Tag Team title tournament. I think Private Party should and will beat Young Bucks in the first round as the first of few shockers on the TNT show but will fall to the Lucha Bros in the 2nd after they beat Jungle Express. Best Friends will beat SCU to set up the BF/DO rematch (hoping it's better than their mediocre All Out match) where BF will win it there. Lucha Bros and Best Friends will be the finals and Lucha Bros become the first ever AEW Tag Team champions. Sets up perfectly the Santana & Ortiz/Lucha Bros Tag title feud coming from IMPACT into AEW


----------



## patpat

I do agree their women division is weak and to be fair that's the most difficult thing to build. I will give them time 
As for nyla getting the shot that's not how wins and loss work, you can have 4 wins or 10 wins but when you enter a battle royals the winner is gonna get the shot. Appart from special situations like battle royals wins and loss do determine who gets a title shot. 
However building a women division isnt done in 2 days, it's harder because there are less talented person. THEY KNOW IT! jericho said they have their eyes on tessa, tenille's contract with impact isnt long term 
They are working with what they have but the wwe objectively does have the best women division and the best wrestlers because they signed everyone.
As for people saying britt vs bea should be for the title , I wouldnt be too fast to say that folks. Britt is pretty much green and has showed it multiple times, as for bea she isnt at the top of her game yet and anyone following stardom knows it. She hurts people and is still very rough.
So they will build the roster, it's not done in one day.


----------



## V-Trigger

Oracle. said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with the likes of Riho and Bea being full time?
> 
> because 2 weeks ago Riho wasnt even on the AEW roster page now she's on there so im guessing AEW offered her a full time deal?


Riho said that she's going to work 2/3 weeks a month and then work Stardom. She's pretty much full time.



The Wood said:


> Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross, people would have a field day talking about how it doesn’t make sense and is terrible.


I know that you are a troll but I'm going to eat the bait. Riho has the better W/L record in the company. AEW statted that Shida vs Riho (Two women that won on recent shows) was a nº1 contender match. Try harder next time.


----------



## RapShepard

With there only allegedly being 4 big shows a year, do you think we'll mostly be getting mini feuds? I can't imagine it would be feasible to have every feud be almost 2-3 months long.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

NXT was really good at this. They would have a filler challenger for a few weeks before that would give way to a feud with the next legit challenger. Having only 4 or 5 PPV's a year makes them actually have storylines to get you to each of them. That's the problem with the main roster. They don't have time to build good stories because once you finish one PPV the next is right around the corner.


----------



## RapShepard

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> NXT was really good at this. They would have a filler challenger for a few weeks before that would give way to a feud with the next legit challenger. Having only 4 or 5 PPV's a year makes them actually have storylines to get you to each of them. That's the problem with the main roster. They don't have time to build good stories because once you finish one PPV the next is right around the corner.


Yeah the short little feuds are always fun. Though hopefully those are used to get the lower card folk some shine, instead of solely further establishing the big names. 

But I love the E, but don't give them that easy out. There stories are meh because of them, not because PPVs are every month.


----------



## AEWMoxley

RapShepard said:


> With there only allegedly being 4 big shows a year, do you think we'll mostly be getting mini feuds? I can't imagine it would be feasible to have every feud be almost 2-3 months long.


Not sure what constitutes a mini feud, but Full Gear, unfortunately, seems to be a filler PPV, which in turn, makes the first month of TV filler. Seems like a strange way to start off your weekly show.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> With there only allegedly being 4 big shows a year, do you think we'll mostly be getting mini feuds? I can't imagine it would be feasible to have every feud be almost 2-3 months long.


 yes, for example. They have been pushing mjf vs hangman as a ffeud in their advertising. 
Here is how I see it mjf vs hangman is the main feud and hangman vs PAC is a side story of pac coming back to finish what he started with Adam. That way you can develop hangman vs mjf from a long term perspective and hangman vs PAC as "next PPV's match" and like a secondary story.


----------



## RapShepard

AEWMoxley said:


> Not sure what constitutes a mini feud, but Full Gear, unfortunately, seems to be a filler PPV, which in turn, makes the first month of TV filler. Seems like a strange way to start off your weekly show.


What I mean short feuds that start and end on TV in a few weeks. It is early in to TV but it makes sense to capitalize on those first month eyes. 



patpat said:


> yes, for example. They have been pushing mjf vs hangman as a ffeud in their advertising.
> Here is how I see it mjf vs hangman is the main feud and hangman vs PAC is a side story of pac coming back to finish what he started with Adam. That way you can develop hangman vs mjf from a long term perspective and hangman vs PAC as "next PPV's match" and like a secondary story.


Yeah stuff like that definitely works, having multiple enemies for wrestlers will be cool. Plus it could be good to build up the lower card folk. The Kip Sabian and Sonny Kiss of the world won't get on PPV, but at least they could have some TV exclusive feuds every now and again.


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> With there only allegedly being 4 big shows a year, do you think we'll mostly be getting mini feuds? I can't imagine it would be feasible to have every feud be almost 2-3 months long.


I think with the main event guys since they only have like 6-7 true main eventers, I think you'll those guys mainly circle around each other and work with each other. So basically I expect to see guys like Kenny, Mox, Jericho, Cody, Hangman, and PAC work with each other a lot. And every now and again one of these guys will feud with someone lower on the card like Cody did with Spears.

Maybe eventually we'll see something like PAC vs. Darby Allin or Mox vs. Jimmy Havoc.

I think we'll see a lot more mini feuds with the tag teams and women though.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> I think with the main event guys since they only have like 6-7 true main eventers, I think you'll those guys mainly circle around each other and work with each other. So basically I expect to see guys like Kenny, Mox, Jericho, Cody, Hangman, and PAC work with each other a lot. And every now and again one of these guys will feud with someone lower on the card like Cody did with Spears.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe eventually we'll see something like PAC vs. Darby Allin or Mox vs. Jimmy Havoc.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll see a lot more mini feuds with the tag teams and women though.


I could see that, though I hope it doesn't come to that main event wise. As that'll get kind of stale quick. Unfortunately it's not like back in the day where you could run a feud once or twice a year and folk eat it up. 

But I don't have a better suggestion to avoid it either. Because you can't really send them at the lower guys as the out come is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Stinger Fan

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm sticking to my gut that this over performs in the ratings to the shock of many on show 1.
> 
> Less than 2 weeks before my fucking TV has wrestling on TNT again.
> 
> Getting ready!


The first show is kind of expected to have a good rating though. It's the weeks after that counts the most. I mean, even TNA did 1.5 on their first Monday against RAW


----------



## patpat

Stinger Fan said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking to my gut that this over performs in the ratings to the shock of many on show 1.
> 
> Less than 2 weeks before my fucking TV has wrestling on TNT again.
> 
> Getting ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first show is kind of expected to have a good rating though. It's the weeks after that counts the most. I mean, even TNA did 1.5 on their first Monday against RAW
Click to expand...

 people forget that back in those days 1.5 m wasnt that good.....


----------



## TripleG

I love that they are only doing 4 PPVs a year. That'll make the two hour show easier to digest and they can take time to let their stories simmer, grow, and develop.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Their saving grace is their shit-hot tag div which they have put on par with the singles title

The main event will be rotated out by singles and then tags - and the viewer won’t feel like they are losing out

They’re also establishing trios teams - very importantly as 6 man tags will be their bread and butter up and down the card

Much like NJPW actually

So, you can stretch a feud out longer - who is going to feel cheated if Kenny, Cody and Mox is not in the main event tonight, but rather Lucha Bros vs Jungle Express for the number 1 contendership?

Nobody, that’s who


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Dynamite is a trash name


----------



## Taroostyles

I like the 4 PPV format as well and it makes dishing out the $50 for it much more reasonable. 

I do hope they do some live TV specials on TNT maybe bi monthly as that's an element of pro wrestling that I would love to see come back.


----------



## Stinger Fan

patpat said:


> people forget that back in those days 1.5 m wasnt that good.....


That was literally the highest TV rating in TNA history . I'm not sure why you're trying to take it away from them lol


----------



## Shepard

They should show that mjf promo on cutler on the first night of TV, it's so so good and would immediately establish what he's all about. Can see him just completely squashing him and ripping him to shreds after the match tbf, which would be the right way to go


----------



## Chan Hung

If I am AEW, I kick off TNT with Jericho coming out in the beginning to cut a self- righteous promo asking fans to thank him. Have then Cody come out after etc...keep them fans engaged...they can not do a random match like NXT did on USA to start the show.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> If I am AEW, I kick off TNT with Jericho coming out in the beginning to cut a self- righteous promo asking fans to thank him. Have then Cody come out after etc...keep them fans engaged...they can not do a random match like NXT did on USA to start the show.


Start the show with a long promo, I thought wrestling fans were tired of that lol.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Start the show with a long promo, I thought wrestling fans were tired of that lol.


The show is going to start with the Cody match.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> The show is going to start with the Cody match.


I know seen the Road to


----------



## Tilon

RapShepard said:


> Start the show with a long promo, I thought wrestling fans were tired of that lol.


We're tired of scripted promos and idiots with no charisma barfing up something someone else told them to say.

Charisma, humor, intensity and drama are welcome, of course.


----------



## RapShepard

Tilon said:


> We're tired of scripted promos and idiots with no charisma barfing up something someone else told them to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Charisma, humor, intensity and drama are welcome, of course.


All I know is seeing someone go "yeah they should start the wrestling show with talking" is pretty funny considering the bad wrap opening with a promo has got, regardless of who's doing the speaking.


----------



## Tilon

RapShepard said:


> All I know is seeing someone go "yeah they should start the wrestling show with talking" is pretty funny considering the bad wrap opening with a promo has got, regardless of who's doing the speaking.


You'd be hard pressed to find anyone who just 'hates all talking'. Promos are an integral part of the business.

People only care whether the promo is good or shit.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> All I know is seeing someone go "yeah they should start the wrestling show with talking" is pretty funny considering the bad wrap opening with a promo has got, regardless of who's doing the speaking.


The problem with Raw espically with Raw was every show started with the same tired 20 minute promo. Sometimes starting with a promo is OK but not every show should start the same way or it gets boring.


----------



## RapShepard

Tilon said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find anyone who just 'hates all talking'. Promos are an integral part of the business.
> 
> 
> 
> People only care whether the promo is good or shit.


Thinking too hard man. I'm not speaking on promos in general. I'm specifically saying its funny to see someone actually ask for an opening promo.


Death Rider said:


> The problem with Raw espically with Raw was every show started with the same tired 20 minute promo. Sometimes starting with a promo is OK but not every show should start the same way or it gets boring.


I get the reason for the dislike of the opening promo in WWE. It's still funny to see it actually be a request.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Tilon said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find anyone who just 'hates all talking'. Promos are an integral part of the business.
> 
> People only care whether the promo is good or shit.


Promos are important, but it depends on when and for how long. People are sick of shows opening with 20-minute borefests. 

And by the way, I’m one of those people who hate all talking. Get your point across in a minute or two and then move the fuck on. Can’t stand the idea of somebody yammering on trying to get heel heat by making people sick of hearing them yammering on. That’s channel-switching heat. The real artistry is being able to tell a story by doing more than just yapping.


----------



## Tilon

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Promos are important, but it depends on when and for how long. People are sick of shows opening with 20-minute borefests.


Very true. I doubt AEW is going to do that. That's something that organizations that pretend they have nothing to do with wrestling do.


----------



## TD Stinger

20 minute promos aren't a bad thing. Doing them with the wrong people is a bad thing.

The only time I ever remember it working consistently was back in like 2000 when Austin, Rock, ABA Taker, Mr. McMahon, HHH, Angle, Jericho, Foley, etc. were all in the same company.

No company in the world has that amount of ability on the stick anymore, though AEW with Jericho, Mox, MJF, etc. is about as close as anyone. And while I don't expect in ring promos to be a regular thing, I do think it will be interesting to see guys like Kenny or Page do them. Guys who were not used to really seeing in those roles.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

I think Jericho is going to be a fully fledged baby-face soon. He's so over with his Bubbly and other little catchphrases and is entertaining as hell. Even his entrance song is a good crowd singalong. I can see Cody being the one that goes full on heel soon although I hope he doesn't scoop any heat away from MJF by doing so?


----------



## Raye

AEWMoxley said:


> The one where you tried to compare a guy who is on TV vs the guy who hasn't been on TV since June?
> 
> Bray's peak is demolished by Moxley's. We've already established this. His last two appearances have generated at least double the interest than anything Wyatt has done, as will his next one, because he's got a way bigger fanbase.
> 
> lol @ reddit


"lol @ reddit", lol @ wf and all of like 20(?) posters in this section, half of whom seem to struggle with basic English, or have lagging brains. 

The fact that you're talking about peaks definitely discloses your inability to admit you're wrong. We were clearly and evidently talking about, do I need to put this in two words? Let me bold them for you too: *CURRENTLY, PRESENTLY*. Currently and presently, Bray as The Fiend is the most over act in pro-wrestling, if you want to turn a blind eye to that, that's on you.


----------



## rbl85

Raye said:


> "lol @ reddit", lol @ wf and all of like 20(?) posters in this section, half of whom seem to struggle with basic English, or have lagging brains.
> 
> The fact that you're talking about peaks definitely discloses your inability to admit you're wrong. We were clearly and evidently talking about, do I need to put this in two words? Let me bold them for you too: *CURRENTLY, PRESENTLY*. Currently and presently, Bray as The Fiend is the most over act in pro-wrestling, if you want to turn a blind eye to that, that's on you.


So in 2 weeks Bray will be the 2nd most over act on pro wrestling ?


----------



## Death Rider

rbl85 said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> "lol @ reddit", lol @ wf and all of like 20(?) posters in this section, half of whom seem to struggle with basic English, or have lagging brains.
> 
> The fact that you're talking about peaks definitely discloses your inability to admit you're wrong. We were clearly and evidently talking about, do I need to put this in two words? Let me bold them for you too: *CURRENTLY, PRESENTLY*. Currently and presently, Bray as The Fiend is the most over act in pro-wrestling, if you want to turn a blind eye to that, that's on you.
> 
> 
> 
> So in 2 weeks Bray will be the 2nd most over act on pro wrestling ?
Click to expand...

I don't know do you have a crystal ball? However at the moment yeah I would say he is.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Raye said:


> "lol @ reddit", lol @ wf and all of like 20(?) posters in this section, half of whom seem to struggle with basic English, or have lagging brains.
> 
> The fact that you're talking about peaks definitely discloses your inability to admit you're wrong. We were clearly and evidently talking about, do I need to put this in two words? Let me bold them for you too: *CURRENTLY, PRESENTLY*. Currently and presently, Bray as The Fiend is the most over act in pro-wrestling, if you want to turn a blind eye to that, that's on you.


You're forcing me to post things that make it seem like I dislike Bray, when in fact I like the guy. He was one of their better talents when I was still watching, and I'm sure he continues to be. Hell, with Moxley and Jericho gone, he may be their best guy. However, your claims are just flat out false. Bray, even now, and even during his peak in August, was not even the most searched/talked about guy in WWE, let alone in all of wrestling. He has never, at any point, including now, generated more interest in terms of searches than guys like Reigns or Lesnar. 

When I think of truly hot acts, I think of what Moxley did this summer, when he was more searched and talked about more than Reigns and Lesnar (two guys that usually rank first in that respect, simply due to the massive pushes they've received, and in Lesnar's case, because he's always tied to the UFC) at certain points. Moxley was literally the most talked about wrestler on the planet at one point. Bray has not even come close. I don't know why that is, since Bray is clearly better than Reigns and Lesnar, but if he's being treated like he was when I was watching WWE, then it may be due to the fact that he isn't being utilized correctly.


----------



## TripleG

Thanks to StubHub, I got tickets to the first episode in DC!


----------



## rbl85

TripleG said:


> Thanks to StubHub, I got tickets to the first episode in DC!


You found it only now that they were tickets on StubHub ?


----------



## TripleG

rbl85 said:


> You found it only now that they were tickets on StubHub ?


No, but I waited to see how much the prices would drop. 

39 bucks a ticket! Worked out well, lol.


----------



## Corey

TripleG said:


> Thanks to StubHub, I got tickets to the first episode in DC!


Are you coming down all the way from New York?


----------



## Aedubya

Is it true they are considering adding an extra hour to the 2hr format already?

I thought they would at least wait 6-8 months


----------



## Bosnian21

Aedubya said:


> Is it true they are considering adding an extra hour to the 2hr format already?
> 
> I thought they would at least wait 6-8 months


I vaguely remember reading a rumor that they might add and hour long post-Dynamite show. So not necessarily more wrestling, but like a talk show discussing what went down, kinda how you see with NBA game on TNT.


----------



## Corey

One match that's really been lost in the shuffle with all the title match and tournament talk is this bad boy right here. How's this one gonna go down? Spears loses another one? Kenny runs down and costs Mox the match? Very interested in this matchup and how they book it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> One match that's really been lost in the shuffle with all the title match and tournament talk is this bad boy right here. How's this one gonna go down? Spears loses another one? Kenny runs down and costs Mox the match? Very interested in this matchup and how they book it.


This is my long term booking mind talking but I think Mox will be the next big opponent for Jericho after Cody, so I see him winning here.

They predicate everything on wins and losses. With that in mind, Mox already has 1 singles over Janela. I think he beats Spears here, maybe he wins another 1 or 2 matches before Full Gear, and then beats Kenny at Full Gear, which further drives Kenny to madness. Jericho retains against Cody, and with Mox having the best next record, I think he's Jericho's next challenger for their next big show in early 2020.

As far as Spears, I don't know, after All Out it's hard to see him having big plans. I mean, maybe I'm reading too much into one match but he felt like such an afterthought after that match compared to everyone else. And I mean everyone, including Cody, MJF, Tully, Arn, Brandi, even Pharaoh.


----------



## shandcraig

I think all of us are looking to into it. For me personally i see them having do many storylines for so many people in many different directions. People loose 1 match inAEW and some people in here think that person's done. 


Not sure how someone could assume AEW and cody would brung bring spears in and alowly rebrand him jist to bury him and thats it. Winning is not evreything except belt opportunity. We see amazing stories with people not getting belts all the time


----------



## RiverFenix

3rd hour would be a mistake. One big selling point to AEW is a one 2 hour commitment a week to get the complete storyline arc. More isn't always better.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 3rd hour would be a mistake. One big selling point to AEW is a one 2 hour commitment a week to get the complete storyline arc. More isn't always better.


The impression I got was it was going to be optional and they would be Dark Matches broadcasted on BR Live and you could watch if you wanted more wrestling. :draper2


----------



## RapShepard

Corey said:


> One match that's really been lost in the shuffle with all the title match and tournament talk is this bad boy right here. How's this one gonna go down? Spears loses another one? Kenny runs down and costs Mox the match? Very interested in this matchup and how they book it.


It's not lost in the shuffle it's just a nothing match. It's either a showcasing for Moxley or a building with his feud with Omega. But one thing is for certain Shawn Spears being involved is irrelevant.


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> It's not lost in the shuffle it's just a nothing match. It's either a showcasing for Moxley or a building with his feud with Omega. But one thing is for certain Shawn Spears being involved is irrelevant.


Yeah, I feel like this will go the same way as the Joey Janela match where Moxley just comes in and whoops some ass. I'm all for it though lol.


----------



## Taroostyles

I dunno, Spears certainly showed me something at All Out. Hes gonna lose for sure but something tells me MJF costs him the match to protect him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Will Konnan be manager to LAX?


----------



## rbl85

ripcitydisciple said:


> The impression I got was it was going to be optional and they would be Dark Matches broadcasted on BR Live and you could watch if you wanted more wrestling. :draper2


I think it will be more like a talk show


----------



## AEWMoxley

RapShepard said:


> It's not lost in the shuffle it's just a nothing match. It's either a showcasing for Moxley or a building with his feud with Omega. But one thing is for certain Shawn Spears being involved is irrelevant.


Some people here are desperate to try to make Shawn Spears a thing, when in reality, he's nothing more than a jobber.

The match will end in a dirty deeds + a clean victory for Moxley. There's nothing suspenseful about this match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice Jericho video on AEW. His voice is hoarse but still good video

https://youtu.be/mtYv9h0Pv0I


----------



## rbl85

I like this voice


----------



## V-Trigger

He's on tour that's why his voice is scuffed.


----------



## RapShepard

AEWMoxley said:


> Some people here are desperate to try to make Shawn Spears a thing, when in reality, he's nothing more than a jobber.
> 
> 
> 
> The match will end in a dirty deeds + a clean victory for Moxley. There's nothing suspenseful about this match.


Yeah Spears is certainly just a jobber, there's nothing wrong with that. But no need to present him as anything more either.



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I feel like this will go the same way as the Joey Janela match where Moxley just comes in and whoops some ass. I'm all for it though lol.


Yeah Ambrose is going to best that ass lol. As you said though, it should be entertaining at least.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

rbl85 said:


> I think it will be more like a talk show


Why not both?


----------



## The Wood

Aedubya said:


> Is it true they are considering adding an extra hour to the 2hr format already?
> 
> I thought they would at least wait 6-8 months


#AEWWE

They don’t want to be different to WWE. They want to be WWE.


----------



## V-Trigger

Having a talking smack kinda show would be good to develop characters and what not. I like the idea of airing the Dark Matches on BRLive as well.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox has no wins in his win column in AEW yet cos the Fyter Fest match didn't count, right? So he'll likely need to win his first few matches to get something going.

BTW I really hope AEW doesn't take down all the live streams of their weekly show like they did with DoN, cos a live stream will be my (and a lot of other people's) only way of watching the show. They probably won't, considering you can't pay for their weekly show, but it's still a worry. I would watch it on TV if I could, haha.


----------



## V-Trigger

Mox Girl said:


> Mox has no wins in his win column in AEW yet cos the Fyter Fest match didn't count, right? So he'll likely need to win his first few matches to get something going.
> 
> BTW I really hope AEW doesn't take down all the live streams of their weekly show like they did with DoN, cos a live stream will be my (and a lot of other people's) only way of watching the show. They probably won't, considering you can't pay for their weekly show, but it's still a worry. I would watch it on TV if I could, haha.


Taking downs TV Streams is waay more tedious than PPV streams


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah it is looking like the first episode I will have to watch on a live stream as it won't be in the UK which is annoying tbh. Hopefully by then it is as was planning to watch on ITV4


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> Mox has no wins in his win column in AEW yet cos the Fyter Fest match didn't count, right? So he'll likely need to win his first few matches to get something going.
> 
> BTW I really hope AEW doesn't take down all the live streams of their weekly show like they did with DoN, cos a live stream will be my (and a lot of other people's) only way of watching the show. They probably won't, considering you can't pay for their weekly show, but it's still a worry. I would watch it on TV if I could, haha.


 yes that's why they are having him fight Spears , because he will certainly beat omega. He will be 2-0 and next in line to go after Jericho and avenge Mitch


----------



## Aedubya

Not a groundbreaking prediction by any means but in week 2 or 3 I can see :

Best Friends & Cassidy v Dark Order & one of their masked minions (whos very likely a very competent signing they haven't announced yet)


----------



## rbl85

The show is not going to be live for the west coast fans.


----------



## V-Trigger

rbl85 said:


> The show is not going to be live for the west coast fans.


Source?


----------



## rbl85

V-Trigger said:


> Source?


Meltzer


----------



## V-Trigger

rbl85 said:


> Meltzer


Post his exact quote.


----------



## rbl85

V-Trigger said:


> Post his exact quote.


You want the exact quote ?

Listen to the last episode of the wrestling observer.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Yeah, Meltzer said the show won't be live, which is for the best, 8PM is a way hotter time slot than 5PM. Smackdown is doing the same.


----------



## V-Trigger

rbl85 said:


> You want the exact quote ?
> 
> Listen to the last episode of the wrestling observer.


Just listened to it. Honestly, it's for the better unless the west coast viewers care about spoilers.


----------



## Tilon

The Wood said:


> #AEWWE
> 
> They don’t want to be different to WWE. They want to be WWE.


Yeah, because they're thinking of making their show longer, they're exactly the same.

This is such lazy trolling. Sad!


----------



## rbl85

The possible third hour will not be on TNT so it's not really a show of 3 hours.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It'd be more like a pre-show, right?


----------



## rbl85

DGenerationMC said:


> It'd be more like a pre-show, right?


No it it happen would be after the show on B/R live, more like a talk show.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> The possible third hour will not be on TNT so it's not really a show of 3 hours.


But it's a three hour time commitment "ask" if that third hour includes/progresses television storylines.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> But it's a three hour time commitment "ask" if that third hour includes/progresses television storylines.


It apparently will not be important for storylines.


----------



## Corey

Idk where this talk of the possible 3rd hour of coverage even came from but it sounds like a waste of time if it's not gonna progress anything and they shouldn't run any matches for it considering how strongly they're taking the win/loss records.

Sounds like something no one needs right now. Just keep the stuff that happens after the show goes off the air for the live crowds only.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wouldn't mind a pure Saturday morning type "studio wrestling" show where they just fed jobbers to low and mid-carders to help get the midcarders over as more than just Dynamite jobbers. Maybe main event with a name vs name match. But filming it at the television taping before Dynamite ruins that potential throwback atmosphere. 

Give me the studio show that recaps/highlights Dynamite and stand alone matches to showcase lower and midcard guys. 3-4 matches a week on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Saintpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wouldn't mind a pure Saturday morning type "studio wrestling" show where they just fed jobbers to low and mid-carders to help get the midcarders over as more than just Dynamite jobbers. Maybe main event with a name vs name match. But filming it at the television taping before Dynamite ruins that potential throwback atmosphere.
> 
> Give me the studio show that recaps/highlights Dynamite and stand alone matches to showcase lower and midcard guys. 3-4 matches a week on Saturday mornings.


You may be on to something.

I just checked TNT’s listings to see what they show on Saturday mornings and starting Oct. 5 ... they’re showing AEW replays. I presume they’ll do this every Saturday, replaying the episode from the Wednesday night before.

They could tie in whatever this aftershow is with that if they wanted, just make it a 3-hour block on Saturdays.

But this does beg a question: will there be dark matches before lives shows, and a dark main event that’s not on TV? What’s the expected length of a live Wednesday show right now if you’re going to the arena — would they do some (or all) of this live third hour in front of the crowd or will it all be backstage?


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd tape the Sat morning shows at the Saturday Night house show they're planning to run in the future. Smaller crowd and smaller for a different television look. Of course these shows would have to be taped the Saturday before they aired a week later and there would be a live Dynamite in between, but so what - they shouldn't have any storyline connection to them anyways. 

On an aside, I think daylight wrestling is sometimes a fun different look. A pretty recent MLW was taped in a school gymnasium or something with windows and thus natural lighting streaming in, and the crowd was thus lit. I dug that look. It would be something I'd do for the Saturday Morning show as well.


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> But this does beg a question: will there be dark matches before lives shows, and a dark main event that’s not on TV? What’s the expected length of a live Wednesday show right now if you’re going to the arena — would they do some (or all) of this live third hour in front of the crowd or will it all be backstage?


I'll let you know in about 10 days.


----------



## Natecore

Just counting down the days until more Moxley!!!


----------



## The Wood

A studio show to drive people to the house shows would be smart. They won't do it.


----------



## Chan Hung

If they do a 3rd hour it would be shown online. It would be taped after they've show ends. It would be extra wrestling for fans who went in person.


----------



## V-Trigger

Meltzer said on todays WOR. That AEW is in talks with Aramis (19 yo luchador). He's fantastic.


----------



## Aedubya

Is there an official AEW forum??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fyi - not that it matters - but just saw an article wwe will start using pyro from next week 

......wonder why


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176190841674551298


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is my new standard response to the trolls


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176192422151426048


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is my new standard response to the trolls
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176192422151426048


The part where Kenny is pulling down his glasses giving that smirk should be a meme for this forum LOL


----------



## RKing85

REALLY would appreciated something being announced for Canadian television.


----------



## The Wood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fyi - not that it matters - but just saw an article wwe will start using pyro from next week <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ......wonder why


Because they’re in the green now?


----------



## red dead2

I hope AEW brings in CM Punk, Scott Steiner and Cain Velasquez as surprise debutantes in their first show

They are gonna be on live TNT and gotta make their show look like must see tv to first time viewers


----------



## LongPig666

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is my new standard response to the trolls
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176192422151426048


"I would see so many burner accounts from the wrestlers...I know its from the wrestlers because they're even bigger marks than the people who fill the seats....DAMMIT, just come at me bro!" 

"Some tall lanky guy...Donovan...his name starts with a "D"....he's not even used....but I can see him 'Donovan Dickhead'.....snort...sitting there..now Triple H gonna push me.....look at me i'm gonna get the TV time now...i'm gonna stand up for the team"

OUCH!!!


----------



## patpat

LongPig666 said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new standard response to the trolls
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176192422151426048
> 
> 
> 
> "I would see so many burner accounts from the wrestlers...I know its from the wrestlers because they're even bigger marks than the people who fill the seats....DAMMIT, just come at me bro!"
> 
> "Some tall lanky guy...Donovan...his name starts with a "D"....he's not even used....but I can see him 'Donovan Dickhead'.....snort...sitting there..now Triple H gonna push me.....look at me i'm gonna get the TV time now...i'm gonna stand up for the team"
> 
> OUCH!!!
Click to expand...

 is there anyone in aew who isnt lethal in term of promo work? :lol


----------



## Saintpat

I’d rather see AEW hyping its own product and matches for the debut show than taking snarky shots at WWE and having an Orange Cassidy gif being the main topic of conversation going into the TV debut.

But maybe that’s just me.


----------



## RapShepard

Saintpat said:


> I’d rather see AEW hyping its own product and matches for the debut show than taking snarky shots at WWE and having an Orange Cassidy gif being the main topic of conversation going into the TV debut.
> 
> But maybe that’s just me.


I doubt the shots stop. They were taking shots on Being The Elite before they have a promotion, and not being WWE and taking shots at them is a big part of their appeal.


----------



## Shaun_27

Saintpat said:


> I’d rather see AEW hyping its own product and matches for the debut show than taking snarky shots at WWE and having an Orange Cassidy gif being the main topic of conversation going into the TV debut.
> 
> But maybe that’s just me.


I don't think the shots are going to stop, and honestly I quite like it. The bigger problem is they have pitched themselves as the "alternative" but I still have no idea what that means.


----------



## The Wood

LongPig666 said:


> "I would see so many burner accounts from the wrestlers...I know its from the wrestlers because they're even bigger marks than the people who fill the seats....DAMMIT, just come at me bro!"
> 
> "Some tall lanky guy...Donovan...his name starts with a "D"....he's not even used....but I can see him 'Donovan Dickhead'.....snort...sitting there..now Triple H gonna push me.....look at me i'm gonna get the TV time now...i'm gonna stand up for the team"
> 
> OUCH!!!


Um, wasn't the match booked before Kenny made his comments? 

And I know he is trying to work, but what is the point? It's also just going to make him look like a dickhead when he's on the fourth wrestling show, getting beat by WWE's third brand and he's not even the second most over guy on the show. 



Saintpat said:


> I’d rather see AEW hyping its own product and matches for the debut show than taking snarky shots at WWE and having an Orange Cassidy gif being the main topic of conversation going into the TV debut.
> 
> But maybe that’s just me.


Ironically, them being bitter little fucks is going to promote NXT and they don't even realize it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Screw it - go all out

Who cares? Take every shot you can - if this is a ‘war’ then act like it

Kenny is acting the part

Meanwhile both Vince and TK will laugh all the way to the bank anyway


----------



## The Wood

Well, Vince will be laughing to the bank because he just secured a basic cable slot for NXT. I'm not sure if Tony is going to be laughing. Maybe AEW is profitable, but I think the end goal was that big TV money, which I don't think appealing to the niche is going to get him.


----------



## patpat

Saintpat said:


> I’d rather see AEW hyping its own product and matches for the debut show than taking snarky shots at WWE and having an Orange Cassidy gif being the main topic of conversation going into the TV debut.
> 
> But maybe that’s just me.


 he is building his character in the process so who cares? Lol


----------



## Death Rider

Saintpat said:


> I’d rather see AEW hyping its own product and matches for the debut show than taking snarky shots at WWE and having an Orange Cassidy gif being the main topic of conversation going into the TV debut.
> 
> But maybe that’s just me.


Then watch the road to TNT episodes.....


----------



## V-Trigger

Saintpat said:


> I’d rather see AEW hyping its own product and matches for the debut show than taking snarky shots at WWE and having an Orange Cassidy gif being the main topic of conversation going into the TV debut.
> 
> But maybe that’s just me.


You don't watch much TNT/TBS do you? They have been hyping up the debut show nonstop. Hell, they even ran an ad during RAW on USA.


----------



## The Wood

Building his character? So he’s an unfunny jerk that promotes the competition? That’s an awful character to be building.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Wood said:


> Building his character? So he’s an unfunny jerk that promotes the competition? That’s an awful character to be building.


Damn. You really do gripe about everything huh.


----------



## TD Stinger

Since everyone else is giving their opinion on it, might as well do the same.

I do not consider what Kenny said in that interview or BTE as "part of his character." I strike that as Kenny drumming up interest and getting a reaction. And that's exactly what he did.

To classify everything under "well he's in character" to me is not the right way to go about it. Lacey Evans staging a cop pulling her over and cutting a promo during it is "in character" to me.

To see Kenny on BTE weeks beforehand going through a midlife crisis and then the last week or so just shitting on NXT to get a reaction....how do those 2 things mix? To me they don't.

I don't begrudge Kenny for doing any of it, don't get me wrong. It got people talking. But everyone saying "he's in character", well then he's got 2 different characters then. I've said it before, what he's doing now is no different than what he used to say when he was in NJPW.

Lastly, if he's proven wrong, say if NXT beats them in the ratings for weeks in row (which I personally believe they won't), he's opened himself up for people come after him. And I'm sure he's ready for it. I'm just saying I don't want anyone saying "well he was just in character."


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Brandon Cutler might be on the juice. His arms got huge.

Glad they're letting Private Party get more time to develop a connection with the audience.


----------



## Death Rider

TD Stinger said:


> Since everyone else is giving their opinion on it, might as well do the same.
> 
> I do not consider what Kenny said in that interview or BTE as "part of his character." I strike that as Kenny drumming up interest and getting a reaction. And that's exactly what he did.
> 
> To classify everything under "well he's in character" to me is not the right way to go about it. Lacey Evans staging a cop pulling her over and cutting a promo during it is "in character" to me.
> 
> To see Kenny on BTE weeks beforehand going through a midlife crisis and then the last week or so just shitting on NXT to get a reaction....how do those 2 things mix? To me they don't.
> 
> I don't begrudge Kenny for doing any of it, don't get me wrong. It got people talking. But everyone saying "he's in character", well then he's got 2 different characters then. I've said it before, what he's doing now is no different than what he used to say when he was in NJPW.
> 
> Lastly, if he's proven wrong, say if NXT beats them in the ratings for weeks in row (which I personally believe they won't), he's opened himself up for people come after him. And I'm sure he's ready for it. I'm just saying I don't want anyone saying "well he was just in character."


I think the arrogance might be where the character goes, almost being delusional after his losess. I enjoyed the nxt shots for what they were and they made me laugh. Hopefully though it gets toned down on tv but it is who the elite are. They like making jokes about wwe and wrestling things. Always have


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

FaceTime Heel said:


> *Brandon Cutler might be on the juice. His arms got huge.*
> 
> Glad they're letting Private Party get more time to develop a connection with the audience.


Everybody is on gear. I bet you Kevin Owens is on gear.


----------



## Aedubya

Full Gear?


----------



## Lethal Evans

Aedubya said:


> Full Gear?


Only just realised, The Bucks were ripping Cutler about wrestling gear and now he's wrestling again and there's a PPV called Full Gear


----------



## Tilon

FaceTime Heel said:


> Damn. You really do gripe about everything huh.


Ignore list is love, ignore list is life. Enough people ignore the trolls, they'll fade into the wind.

And I'm not even someone who's inclined to do that, but after seeing the same blather over and over, you just have had enough.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kenny Omega, the character, is on a coke bender so all is forgiven.


----------



## Taroostyles

The idea that talking about the rival promotion is a bad thing is an old school notion that has somehow regained steam for some reason.

If you look at the history of the business, the most successful period occurred when lines were being blurred and talent was speaking their mind more than ever. It all depends on how it's done of course, but to me being the underdog is part of what created AEW in the 1st place. They have to embrace that aspect and still deliver something unique. And clearly both sides are doing the same thing, WWE has made multiple moves that are directly intended to hurt their rival. This is what happens when 2 companies share the same space, we just havent seen it in almost 20 years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pretty good letter from Cody


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176625115657834504


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I mean didn't people want a war? Why is it a problem that people from AEW are talking about WWE? Especially when they threw the first punch basically? 

Lord sometimes it's damned if you do and damned if you don't with wrestling in general.


----------



## Patrick Calvert

Anyone here going to the DC show? I’m still waiting to see if I have the day off, I am bummed I missed out on the VIP and meet/greet. I wonder how much that was and how fast it sold out. There are still regular tickets on stub hub and Ticketmaster, I hope it’s a legit sell out.


----------



## rbl85

Patrick Calvert said:


> Anyone here going to the DC show? I’m still waiting to see if I have the day off, I am bummed I missed out on the VIP and meet/greet. I wonder how much that was and how fast it sold out. There are still regular tickets on stub hub and Ticketmaster, *I hope it’s a legit sell out.*


Economically it is, humanly it's not.


----------



## Saintpat

V-Trigger said:


> You don't watch much TNT/TBS do you? They have been hyping up the debut show nonstop. Hell, they even ran an ad during RAW on USA.


I watch it occasionally during NBA, at least playoffs. 

Their ad during Raw was in some markets — bought spots from the local cable carriers, not from USA nationally. But a good business move there for sure. (TNA did the same thing at times.)

But I’m not talking about commercials, I’m talking about this almost daily focus of one or another of the top AEW people feeling a need to take shots at WWE. I’d rather see them talk up their guys rather than talk down the other promotion.



Shaun_27 said:


> I don't think the shots are going to stop, and honestly I quite like it. The bigger problem is they have pitched themselves as the "alternative" but I still have no idea what that means.


Perhaps their focus should be on articulating that — what they are, how they will be different.

It’s like a politician who runs on ‘Don’t vote for the other guy, he’s terrible’ rather than ‘Vote for me, here’s what I will do: here’s my plan and my vision.’



patpat said:


> he is building his character in the process so who cares? Lol


Great. Maybe I’ve missed some things. Tell me about that character: has he defined who he is?


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I mean didn't people want a war? Why is it a problem that people from AEW are talking about WWE? Especially when they threw the first punch basically?
> 
> 
> 
> Lord sometimes it's damned if you do and damned if you don't with wrestling in general.


AEW threw the first shot as the Elite have been taking shots for years.


----------



## headstar

> Lastly, if he's proven wrong, say if NXT beats them in the ratings for weeks in row (which I personally believe they won't), he's opened himself up for people come after him. And I'm sure he's ready for it. I'm just saying I don't want anyone saying "well he was just in character."


NXT is a sacred cow to smarks, hardcores, neckbeards, etc. The same audience AEW has decided to target. So it's probably not a good idea for AEW to upset them. AEW is still an unproven/unknown start-up company that can vanish overnight.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

RapShepard said:


> AEW threw the first shot as the Elite have been taking shots for years.


But that was before AEW was even a thing so no. AEW didn't throw the first punch.


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> But that was before AEW was even a thing so no. AEW didn't throw the first punch.


Don't be disingenuous, The Elite have been taking shots and are still taking shots. WWE finally responding when AEW became a thing doesn't turn it into them starting it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

RapShepard said:


> Don't be disingenuous, The Elite have been taking shots and are still taking shots.* WWE finally responding when AEW became a thing doesn't turn it into them starting it.*


Actually it does. Because if AEW never become a thing WWE would've never said shit. So yeah, they did start this and AEW is going to finish it.:smile2:


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Actually it does. Because if AEW never become a thing WWE would've never said shit. So yeah, they did start this and AEW is going to finish it.:smile2:


Lol I doubt that last part. But nah The Elite start started this, no matter how you try to slice it. You don't get to talk shit, then be presented as the victim when you get a response.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

RapShepard said:


> Lol I doubt that last part. But nah The Elite start started this, no matter how you try to slice it. You don't get to talk shit, then be presented as the victim when you get a response.


Well I don't think anyone is playing victim. They're just firing back as they should. 

Besides at the end of the day it really doesn't matter who started it. Both sides are gonna take shots at each other and there's nothing wrong with that. It's a competition right?


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well I don't think anyone is playing victim. They're just firing back as they should.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides at the end of the day it really doesn't matter who started it. Both sides are gonna take shots at each other and there's nothing wrong with that. It's a competition right?


They're not playing victim, but you did just try to paint the picture that they were just responding to random attacks. 

But yeah both shows are going to take silly pot shots until someone is irrelevant.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

RapShepard said:


> They're not playing victim,* but you did just try to paint the picture that they were just responding to random attacks.*
> 
> But yeah both shows are going to take silly pot shots until someone is irrelevant.


No I didn't. I agreed with you that THE ELITE was taking shots at them. I just stated that that wasn't AEW because it wasn't a thing at the time of them doing that stuff so it wasn't AEW that was taking shots at them. I'm not painting anybody anything.


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> No I didn't. I agreed with you that THE ELITE was taking shots at them. I just stated that that wasn't AEW because it wasn't a thing at the time of them doing that stuff so it wasn't AEW that was taking shots at them. I'm not painting anybody anything.


I mean you really did lol


The Raw Smackdown said:


> I mean didn't people want a war?* Why is it a problem that people from AEW are talking about WWE? Especially when they threw the first punch basically?*
> 
> 
> 
> Lord sometimes it's damned if you do and damned if you don't with wrestling in general.


But we mostly agree so whatever lol


----------



## V-Trigger

I'm just gonna leave this here.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

RapShepard said:


> I mean you really did lol
> 
> 
> But we mostly agree so whatever lol


But that's not painting them as victims but whatever. Read what you want to read and believe what you want to believe. Doesn't matter and it's really not the point.


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> But that's not painting them as victims but whatever. Read what you want to read and believe what you want to believe. Doesn't matter and it's really not the point.


Its not painting them as victims in the weak helpless sense no. But it is painting it as if, they were just minding their business then they got attacked.


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176641616859123712


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

RapShepard said:


> Its not painting them as victims in the weak helpless sense no. But it is painting it as if, they were just minding their business then they got attacked.


Like I said. In terms of The Elite you're right. 

But AEW? No. That's what I think and you're not changing that. Period.


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Like I said. In terms of The Elite you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> But AEW? No. That's what I think and you're not changing that. Period.


Seperating The Elite from All Elite Wrestling is wild. Its like seperating the McMahon's from WWE. But go head lol


----------



## Mox Girl

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176641616859123712


Damn, I guess Mox is lucky that he signed with New Japan before he signed with AEW, cos otherwise he never would have been able to do anything with them. I really do wonder how many more appearances he'll make for New Japan, cos he has that match on October 14 with them.


----------



## patpat

Saintpat said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is building his character in the process so who cares? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Maybe I’ve missed some things. Tell me about that character: has he defined who he is?
Click to expand...

After losing to pac he first cuts a promo on BTE where he seems like a psychopathic depressed guy, that's one of the impact that the loss had on him. Then you have the recent BTE+the interview with sky sports where he comes off as an over arrogant person who brags over and over about his "past" accomplishment and how they were great and nobody will do it. In the recent BTE he cuts a promo 1) with his sunglasses where he shits on pretty mu h everyone and their moms ( and kinda admits he was in character all along , he literally spells it out *since in BTE they can break kayfabe) 2) with his PWI poster ( a pretty big one behind him) which was the absolute pick and highest point of his career. 
The character he is portraying is the cleaner, but not any cleaner ( since there are multiple versions) it's the 2017-2018 cleaner which was an arrogant prick ( but still babyface-ish), in front of the loss and the fall from grace that he is going through omega is slowly morphing into his former self, the best version of himself. Which also happens to be the arrogant and disrespectful prick. Now there is also a psychopathic-like side where he pretty much contradict himself 
You can see it in the BTE straight after all out but also in the recent BTE where he cuts one promo where he is nice and straight afterwards just shit on them, but it's more elaborated. 
What people fail to see is that it was an interview, they asked him multiple questions so he answered to all the question in character. That's why when asked about mox and the match he cuts an in character promo.


Should he have cut the Moxley promo in character and then for the nxt question out of character? It's not omega going out of his way to talk about nxt, he is asked multiple questions and to each of them he answers in character without exception. Should he have break character to answer the nxt one? Maybe maybe not. 
I could like make the parallel with the latest bte's and how his character evolved in njpw from the 2015-2016 psychotic cleaner to the 2018 cleaner but it's too long


----------



## TD Stinger

For anyone asking or anyone going to the 1st show in DC next week, Nick Jackson in a Q&A confirmed there will be a pre show AND post show dark match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Death Rider

Pretty good hype episode. Brandon Cutler with a decent promo so you can get behind him before mjf beats him. 

Women title match getting a decent build and a decent promo. Hopefully that surprises people quality wise. 

Cody's promo was great at the end. Only thing I found a bit eh was the heat line. I get what he was going for but felt a bit too close to shoot for my liking. The rest I liked though


----------



## TwistedLogic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176903769428246530


----------



## patpat

Good episode


----------



## Aedubya

Hangman v PAC on the Oct 2nd first ep

Very surprised they didn't hold this back until 'Full Gear'


----------



## V-Trigger

This card keeps getting better and better.


----------



## patpat

Aedubya said:


> Hangman v PAC on the Oct 2nd first ep
> 
> Very surprised they didn't hold this back until 'Full Gear'


 they need to wrap it up and start the hangman vs mjf rivalry


----------



## Alexander_G

TwistedLogic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176903769428246530


That's going to be highly energetic. At least more than Page's match with Jericho was. I'd wager Page just pulling out a fall after a hard fight.


----------



## Aedubya

TwistedLogic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176903769428246530


I think Johnny (Elite) Morrison may debut during this attacking both


----------



## TD Stinger

Alexander_G said:


> That's going to be highly energetic. At least more than Page's match with Jericho was. I'd wager Page just pulling out a fall after a hard fight.


I don't know, I got PAC winning this one.

I say that because PAC's coming off a huge win against Kenny and Hangman is coming off a big loss to Jericho. I don't think it's the right time to "50/50" these guys so to speak. Plus with their rivalry with this year it feels too soon for Hangman to beat PAC.


----------



## sim8

TD Stinger said:


> Alexander_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to be highly energetic. At least more than Page's match with Jericho was. I'd wager Page just pulling out a fall after a hard fight.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I got PAC winning this one.
> 
> I say that because PAC's coming off a huge win against Kenny and Hangman is coming off a big loss to Jericho. I don't think it's the right time to "50/50" these guys so to speak. Plus with their rivalry with this year it feels too soon for Hangman to beat PAC.
Click to expand...

I agree with the Pac win. It really does seem to me Pac is being built up as a world chanpion contender after Cody loses to Jericho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW & DC Comics - it’s like this company was made for me.... now if only they could incorporate rugby and cooking somehow I would be covering all my hobbies


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176921407701127168


----------



## Alright_Mate

So supposedly AEW won't air live in the UK, we get ourselves a replay four days later on Sunday morning.

I thought Cody said AEW's UK TV deal was far better than WWE's.

If this is the case then what a shitty way to start :bullshit


----------



## Death Rider

I heard someone said this on discord too. Can someone proved a link to where they are getting this from? Seen nothing on the official twitter pages atm


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Alexander_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to be highly energetic. At least more than Page's match with Jericho was. I'd wager Page just pulling out a fall after a hard fight.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I got PAC winning this one.
> 
> I say that because PAC's coming off a huge win against Kenny and Hangman is coming off a big loss to Jericho. I don't think it's the right time to "50/50" these guys so to speak. Plus with their rivalry with this year it feels too soon for Hangman to beat PAC.
Click to expand...

 this entirely , pac cant lose after having a big win 


Death Rider said:


> I heard someone said this on discord too. Can someone proved a link to where they are getting this from? Seen nothing on the official twitter pages atm


 apparently ITV thought it was a good idea to put it on a 4 weeks delay. A bunch of fucking retards


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Death Rider

patpat said:


> this entirely , pac cant lose after having a big win
> apparently ITV thought it was a good idea to put it on a 4 weeks delay. A bunch of fucking retards


Is there a source for this? I am really confused and this seems like speculation to me. Can't find anything online offical. If true then Cody has some explaining to do about the UK deal being better then WWE's.

Edit: https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/09/25/aew-dynamite-airing-on-5-day-delay-in-the-uk/

Ok found a source. So it is a 5 day delay and not even a good time really. I mean yeah if it is on ITV1 but only very casuals will watch it 5 days later as spoilers will be everywhere for the show


----------



## patpat

Death Rider said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> this entirely , pac cant lose after having a big win
> apparently ITV thought it was a good idea to put it on a 4 weeks delay. A bunch of fucking retards
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a source for this? I am really confused and this seems like speculation to me. Can't find anything online offical. If true then Cody has some explaining to do about the UK deal being better then WWE's.
Click to expand...

 I heard rumours too. Its weird since itv already created aew dedicated twitter pages and show all of their pre shows so indeed aew content was airing on itv4. I dont know what's happening but itv4 sent a message on social media saying they will confirm anything themselves and they haven't made any announcement yet blablabla


----------



## AOS

Death Rider said:


> Is there a source for this? I am really confused and this seems like speculation to me. Can't find anything online offical. If true then Cody has some explaining to do about the UK deal being better then WWE's.
> 
> Edit: https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/09/25/aew-dynamite-airing-on-5-day-delay-in-the-uk/
> 
> Ok found a source. So it is a 5 hour delay and not even a good time really. I mean yeah if it is on ITV1 but only very casuals will watch it 5 days later as spoilers will be everywhere for the show


Haha, that’s nonsense if true.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

All the ITV tweets have been deleted - maybe they are rethinking it?


----------



## V-Trigger

This ITV think stinks but anyone blaming AEW about this is a lunatic. This is 100% a ITV call.


----------



## Death Rider

V-Trigger said:


> This ITV think stinks but anyone blaming AEW about this is a lunatic. This is 100% a ITV call.


Well it may be an itv call, cody himself said they had a better deal then wwe. Now not being rude but showing it 5 days later at 8 in the fucking morning is not good especially when cody made it sound like it would be live. Now maybe things changed and I think this is for sure an itv call but me and numerous brits are rightfully pissed.


----------



## Alright_Mate

V-Trigger said:


> This ITV think stinks but anyone blaming AEW about this is a lunatic. This is 100% a ITV call.


Both are to blame.

Cody broke his promise now he looks like a lying tosser.


----------



## V-Trigger

Alright_Mate said:


> Both are to blame.
> 
> Cody broke his promise now he looks like a lying tosser.


No?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m guessing itv does not want to pony up the cash to ensure a live broadcast?

I thought the technology was a lot cheaper these days

All in all - 8 in the morning on a Sunday is a horrible spot for a tv-14 show


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Update from Tony Khan: 


https://twitter.com/tonykhan/status/1176947388411457537?s=21


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> This ITV think stinks but anyone blaming AEW about this is a lunatic. This is 100% a ITV call.


 tony khan just confirmed it is on delay temporary and will be live soon , he just said it on twitter. ITV is eating a lot of shit tho <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
People were already going ape shit all over the place lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

V-Trigger said:


> No?


Yes.

He said the tv deal would be a good one.

Yet it's a dreadful one therefore he lied.

Now he looks like a twat.


----------



## V-Trigger

It is a good one, not the best one. Far better than the WWE one since they don't even air NXT up there.


----------



## Death Rider

V-Trigger said:


> It is a good one, not the best one. Far better than the WWE one since they don't even air NXT up there.


How is it good? It is 5 days later so by then the show will be spoiled online? In this day and age that is a terrible deal.


----------



## TD Stinger

Look obviously this isn’t Cody’s fault. But when he makes comments like this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131807512578220032
Not the best look. Now I will ask as someone obviously not from the UK, how does this compare to WWE’s deal?


----------



## Death Rider

TD Stinger said:


> Look obviously this isn’t Cody’s fault. But when he makes comments like this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131807512578220032
> Not the best look. Now I will ask as someone obviously not from the UK, how does this compare to WWE’s deal?


Well NXT does not have a TV deal but it is on the network the next day in full after this week supposdely. Raw and Smackdown are live on Sky sports as well as shown throughout the week sometimes in highlight form as far as I know. May have changed as I watch the bits I do watch on youtube. So yeah if the deal did not changed, not sure where Cody got the idea this deal is better then WWE's


----------



## Alright_Mate

V-Trigger said:


> It is a good one, not the best one. Far better than the WWE one since they don't even air NXT up there.


:What?

Raw and Smackdown are live in the UK.

AEW will air on Sunday Morning, a TV rated 14 show on a Sunday morning, that is pure stupidity.


----------



## V-Trigger

Alright_Mate said:


> :What?
> 
> Raw and Smackdown are live in the UK.
> 
> AEW will air on Sunday Morning, a TV rated 14 show on a Sunday morning, that is pure stupidity.


>Conveniently leaves out NXT in your path


----------



## patpat

No one cares about nxt or raw or smackdown the shit is they have a huge following in the UK and for some fucking reasons ITV think it's a good idea to put it on a fucking dead slot. This kind of move is utterly retarded , sometimes I wonder how theose corporations do their business meeting and come up with their ideas. 
Terrible new hopefully like I have seen they have a solution to air it live.


----------



## V-Trigger

Just air it for free on FITE until a better solution comes around.


----------



## Alright_Mate

V-Trigger said:


> >Conveniently leaves out NXT in your path


So?

NXT has only just got a major TV deal in the US, it sure ain't getting one in the U.K. anytime soon.

WWE main roster airs live, AEW airs four days later in the morning, a 14 rated show on a morning slot over here is fucking ridiculous.

It's a terrible deal but if you want to keep thinking it's a good one for whatever idiotic reason please continue (Y)


----------



## Aedubya

Alright_Mate said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> He said the tv deal would be a good one.
> 
> Yet it's a dreadful one therefore he lied.
> 
> Now he looks like a twat.
Click to expand...

Bang on the money


----------



## Chrome

Since AEW is starting weekly shows now, gonna go ahead and close this since there isn't much use to it anymore tbh. If you want to discuss something, just make a new thread or post in a preexisting one.


----------

